# Clomid Virgin....Team Destined 4 Success!



## dreamofabean

Hi all,
Wondered if you could answer a few questions for me please???
I've just completed my first course of 50mg clomid. Had last pill last night. Today i have TONS of watery cm! OPk is - as id expect, but is this normal? When should i start POAS and BDing? How long does it generally take to ovulate?
Thanks lovely ladies xx


----------



## caz & bob

14 days after your 1 af aw go on the internet and put in ovulation calander and put the 1 st day of af and your how long your cycle is xxx


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks hun, so i should hopefully ovulate in about a week then? how exciting!! x


----------



## a_missy

i think they say you ovulate between 5-9 days after your last pill. i ovulated around 8-9 days afterwards on each cycle :) good luck!


----------



## dreamofabean

Thank you!! I'm so excited!!x


----------



## a_missy

i was really excited too when i started clomid and it worked for us so heres hoping it works for you too :thumbup: 
:dust:


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks honey, im praying it at least gets my ovaries working!!x


----------



## MrsBushey

My doctor told me I would ovulate about 8-10 days after my last pill. Also with Clomid you can get false results on OPK's if you do them to soon after your last dose. I believe they say wait atleast 5 days after the last pill for accurate results.


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks hun x


----------



## Beanwood

dreamofabean said:


> Hi all,
> Wondered if you could answer a few questions for me please???
> I've just completed my first course of 50mg clomid. Had last pill last night. Today i have TONS of watery cm! OPk is - as id expect, but is this normal? When should i start POAS and BDing? How long does it generally take to ovulate?
> Thanks lovely ladies xx



Hi I am waiting to take my first round of clomid. I always spot for the 1st few days of period and doc said to take tablet on 2nd day of full flow period. Suspect that will be friday now. Please let me know how you get on. I am feeling very anxious and don't know anybody that has ever taken clomid. Good luck I hope it works for you. XX


----------



## Lucie73821

There is an online "clomid calculator" that I think is pretty helpful. 

https://www.babymed.com/tools/clomid-ovulation-calculator

There is a spot about half way down to enter the date you started clomid, and it tells you when to start testing/BDing, and when you should O.


----------



## hopefulchick

Well I am on my fourth day of Clomid. This is also my first cycle. fx. My doc says for me to BD every day or every other day starting on cycle day 11 through to cycle day 16.:sex: Then on cycle day 21, go into the office and check progesterone to see if ovulation has occurred. I will also start using opk's probably on cycle day 12. 
So far I have not really experienced the Clomid Crazies that some others have gotten. Just a mild hot flash, a little more emotional than usual and some twitches in my ovaries.:thumbup: 
I am not sure if I should expect any side affects after I finish the last dose, but I hope not! Good luck to you!
:dust:


----------



## hopefulchick

Lucie73821 said:


> There is an online "clomid calculator" that I think is pretty helpful.
> 
> https://www.babymed.com/tools/clomid-ovulation-calculator
> 
> There is a spot about half way down to enter the date you started clomid, and it tells you when to start testing/BDing, and when you should O.

Thanks for the awesome link!:hugs:


----------



## lola13

I didn't ovulate until CD19, so make sure you keep going until ovulation is confirmed.


----------



## Beanwood

Lucie73821 said:


> There is an online "clomid calculator" that I think is pretty helpful.
> 
> https://www.babymed.com/tools/clomid-ovulation-calculator
> 
> There is a spot about half way down to enter the date you started clomid, and it tells you when to start testing/BDing, and when you should O.


Great link thanks. Really helpful.


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks for all the comments girls!! That calculator is great!! Apparently i shoild ovulate between saturday and next Thursday!! FXed!! xx


----------



## Beanwood

Am getting very confused and unsure. Was planning on starting clomid tomorrow as doc had said take it on second day of full period. Well mon to wed had been extremely light, only today needed to use anything (TMI-Sorry) Thing is I seem to have dried up. Don't need to use anything now. It isnot unusual for me to spot for a few days but don't want to take clomid at wrong time. So do I start clomid tomorrow or wait? Any help or advice would be appreciated. Have looked on internet but some say that spotting is classed as first day of period others that full flow is. XX Thank you in advance.


----------



## Beanwood

Sorry. Have read a post back that I wrote yesterday. UM I have repeated myself in last post. It has been a long day and am getting annoyed with my body. Sorry again. X


----------



## princess2406

I have just done my first round of clomid too (50mg). me and oh have been :sex: every other day for the 4-5days. Think I may have ovulated (fxd!) but obviously will know for sure when I go for blood tests on day 21. Have a really good feeling about this month!

Good luck to you hun and keep us updated! x


----------



## dreamofabean

Beanwood i cant help im afraid, dont have a clue!!
FXed for you princess xx


----------



## Beanwood

dreamofabean said:


> Beanwood i cant help im afraid, dont have a clue!!
> FXed for you princess xx

Thank you anyway. Hope you are having better look than me. X


----------



## Beanwood

Well finally came on properly so was able to start the clomid. Taken 2nd tablet today. Feel awful as having a bad period anyway. Headache also.... How is anybody else getting on with clomid. XX


----------



## pink32

Hi Beanwood,

i dont know much about the the pill...i have a great buddy and she told me to take the pills at night to avoid as much side effects as possible - so i've been pretty good on it. I take my last pill tonight before bed....

i havent had any side effects - thank goodness - just the occassional mild headache and a bit crampy on and off throughout my cycle...

i don't know what to expect around ovulation?


----------



## hopefulchick

Right now I 'm on cycle day 11. I took my clomid cycle days 5-9. I just about had no noticeable symptoms. But the last couple days as I am hopefully nearing ovulation, I am just so crampy, on both sides (like the kind you get with pms but more constant). I am also very irritable:growlmad:. Seems crazy that I didn't really feel anything during the clomid and now I am feeling everything. I can totally feel my ovaries doing something. :wacko:

Fingers Crossed For Us All:dust:


----------



## pink32

hi hopefulchick, 

i haven't had major issues with the clomid so far either- a few cramps here and there but nothing major so far...but now i'm absolutely dredding ovulation - not looking forward to the major cramps... how long have you been cramping for?


----------



## hopefulchick

pink32 said:


> hi hopefulchick,
> 
> i haven't had major issues with the clomid so far either- a few cramps here and there but nothing major so far...but now i'm absolutely dredding ovulation - not looking forward to the major cramps... how long have you been cramping for?

Like you I had a few little twinges while taking the clomid. My last pill of clomid was Friday and sure enough I have been cramping since then.:growlmad: The good side is that my opk's are getting darker!!!:happydance: I am just so excited about that because I have NEVER gotten a positive one before! I think I can handle just about any kind of cramp if its going to help me O!! I have been testing twice a day. I guess because I have never gotten a second line before, so now that I have, I am getting kinda addicted to testing.:test: LOL! Do you have ovulation issues also?


----------



## Beanwood

pink32 said:


> Hi Beanwood,
> 
> i dont know much about the the pill...i have a great buddy and she told me to take the pills at night to avoid as much side effects as possible - so i've been pretty good on it. I take my last pill tonight before bed....
> 
> i havent had any side effects - thank goodness - just the occassional mild headache and a bit crampy on and off throughout my cycle...
> 
> i don't know what to expect around ovulation?

Thanks for the advice about the time to take clomid. I am taking it in the morning this time. If I have to have another round though will try that instead. 

I didn't think about symptoms after taking clomid but when you think about it makes sense really. X


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey guys,
Beanwood hope your head is better now!! I had my first ever migraine whilst taking clomid :(
Im on cd12 today and looks like ov is gonna happen!! I have EWCM!! Woo!! My opk is neg butquite dark and temp dipped a lot today so fxed!! xx


----------



## hopefulchick

dreamofabean said:


> Hey guys,
> Beanwood hope your head is better now!! I had my first ever migraine whilst taking clomid :(
> Im on cd12 today and looks like ov is gonna happen!! I have EWCM!! Woo!! My opk is neg butquite dark and temp dipped a lot today so fxed!! xx

Fx for you dreamofabean!!! :happydance:Looks like we are on the same cycle day!! I am on CD12 also! This is my first cycle doing BBT. I also had a temp dip this morning but wasn't sure what to make of it, I guess that is a good thing??:shrug:
FX for all of us:flower:


----------



## pink32

hopefulchick said:


> pink32 said:
> 
> 
> hi hopefulchick,
> 
> i haven't had major issues with the clomid so far either- a few cramps here and there but nothing major so far...but now i'm absolutely dredding ovulation - not looking forward to the major cramps... how long have you been cramping for?
> 
> Like you I had a few little twinges while taking the clomid. My last pill of clomid was Friday and sure enough I have been cramping since then.:growlmad: The good side is that my opk's are getting darker!!!:happydance: I am just so excited about that because I have NEVER gotten a positive one before! I think I can handle just about any kind of cramp if its going to help me O!! I have been testing twice a day. I guess because I have never gotten a second line before, so now that I have, I am getting kinda addicted to testing.:test: LOL! Do you have ovulation issues also?Click to expand...

Hey chick, no i don't have ovulation issues...my husband has a low sperm count of 15mill and my FS said we should try Clomid to enhance my ovulation (prob produce 2 or 3 eggs) and give the :spermy: a better target...i guess 2 is better than 1....

i finished my last pill last night so now i just need to ensure we :sex: every 
2nd day -don't want to miss any opportunities. I also bought pre-seed just incase the clomid dries my cm - i heard it can do that?!

i hope the clomid definately helps you out this cycle - i'm assuming you are using the clomid to ovulate? 

good luck babe, and keep us posted xoxo


----------



## Beanwood

Thanks Dreamofabean. Yeah my headache has finally gone. Was starting to worry. Only 2more days of clomid and then we can start. Good luck to you all who are hopingto ovulate now. X


----------



## hopefulchick

Hey chick, no i don't have ovulation issues...my husband has a low sperm count of 15mill and my FS said we should try Clomid to enhance my ovulation (prob produce 2 or 3 eggs) and give the :spermy: a better target...i guess 2 is better than 1....

i finished my last pill last night so now i just need to ensure we :sex: every 
2nd day -don't want to miss any opportunities. I also bought pre-seed just incase the clomid dries my cm - i heard it can do that?!

i hope the clomid definately helps you out this cycle - i'm assuming you are using the clomid to ovulate? 

good luck babe, and keep us posted xoxo[/QUOTE]

Yes hopefully Clomid will get you lots of eggs! I am not familiar with sperm counts but 15 million sounds like plenty:thumbup:FX for you. 
I am definitely using clomid to ovulate. I got two positive opks yesterday. I have never gotten a positive from anything so I felt on top of the world :cloud9:but I guess that is only half the battle, right? I bought some preseed yesterday because I have noticed a slight difference in my CM. Unfortunately, my hubby works as a conductor for the railroad and is only home every other day. So couldn't BD yesterday:nope: but we did on Friday and Sunday and we will today. I hope that is going to be sufficient enough. Anyone else having trouble scheduling BD?
FX :flower:


----------



## dreamofabean

OOoh its great youre getting positive hun!! Mine arent + yet but have ewcm so hopefully will be soon! We've been BDing every other day and will switch to every day once i get a +! x


----------



## Beanwood

Yes hopefully Clomid will get you lots of eggs! I am not familiar with sperm counts but 15 million sounds like plenty:thumbup:FX for you. 
I am definitely using clomid to ovulate. I got two positive opks yesterday. I have never gotten a positive from anything so I felt on top of the world :cloud9:but I guess that is only half the battle, right? I bought some preseed yesterday because I have noticed a slight difference in my CM. Unfortunately, my hubby works as a conductor for the railroad and is only home every other day. So couldn't BD yesterday:nope: but we did on Friday and Sunday and we will today. I hope that is going to be sufficient enough. Anyone else having trouble scheduling BD?
FX :flower:[/QUOTE]

Hi Yeah to trouble scheduling BD. Have a 2 kids that won't go to bed. 
Finally fell asleep at 9.00 so managed to start bd tonight. Early on in cycle I know (only took last tablet today). Thought practise won't hurt though. How are you girls getting on? X


----------



## Butterfly10

i too am a clomid virgin. So much so that i am going to sound reallt thick now but how is it prescribed? I have never been given the option or talked about that being an option by my GP if that's where you get it from?? 

I hate to sound silly but i have to ask these questions as my GP not that helpful. I have also just posted another thread in more detail about our situation but can you request clomid or metformin? which is the best? and is there any reasons you may not be prescribed it i.e weight, lenghth of ttc, periods heavy etc??


----------



## Beanwood

Butterfly10 said:


> i too am a clomid virgin. So much so that i am going to sound reallt thick now but how is it prescribed? I have never been given the option or talked about that being an option by my GP if that's where you get it from??
> 
> I hate to sound silly but i have to ask these questions as my GP not that helpful. I have also just posted another thread in more detail about our situation but can you request clomid or metformin? which is the best? and is there any reasons you may not be prescribed it i.e weight, lenghth of ttc, periods heavy etc??

Hi Just read your other post also. I also get discharge dark brown slowly turning to red for about 5 days. I have had no explanation from doc as to possible causes of this though. Annoying though cause you feel like you are on period for about 10 days) Unlike you I do not have anything that i have been diagnosed with, other than not ovulating. We have been trying for a 3rd for 20 months now and this is my first month using clomid. The consultant mentioned it to me as a possibility but before they would give it to me they checked a couple of other things first. I had to have a hsg and my hsuband had a sperm analysis. That process took about 2 months. When these came back ok (Well my husbands sa was a bit low) they offered me the clomid. Given your history though I would just go ahead an ask about it. 


Not sure if this will help you at all but thats how i ended up with clomid. 
Good luck to you. X


----------



## Butterfly10

Hey BEANWOOD,

Thank you very much for your reply. Yes that was very helpful indeed and yes i do get the dark brown turning to red discharge a few days before, it is horrible and yes you do feel like you on for abt 10 days well in actual fact i suppose you are as you or i won't lol ttc while this is happening and you still have to wear a towel or tampon to soak it up!! Hate it lol. 

Also in answer to one of your posts above we too have problems timing ttc exactly around ov and it gives me a headache! My partner works night at least 2-3 nights a week and i work till 6 daily so for those 2-3 days we are like passing ships. My friends say maybe that's why we not achieved pregnancy but i don't believe that coz sure all the other times we ttc should count for something, right??
Think i will go back my Dr after we get my partners results and see what happens x x Good luck with everything x


----------



## hopefulchick

Beanwood- It wouldn't hurt to start early. I took my last pill on Friday and had a positive opk on Monday. I got a positive quicker than I expected! Especially if your having "scheduling" issues like me. :wacko:

Butterfly- I read your earlier post. Would you consider going to another GYN to seek help? Especially if you have been diagnosed with PCOS and your doc does not seem concerned. I am sure they can help you with something. I had to seek help from a different GYN because I felt my old one was not too concerned. He wanted to put me on birth control and come back in a year? Was he serious??:dohh: That was the exact opposite of what I wanted. I like an aggressive doctor, know what I mean?:thumbup:

Dreamofabean- How's the OPK's coming along for you? FX:thumbup:

As For Me- My hubby is not taking to well to timed intercourse:nope: I am really trying not to stress about it. Hope it happens this cycle so I don't have to worry about it. He's really feeling the pressure :dohh:

:dust:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Hopefulchick Timed intercourse is hard on both of you I think. I feel like I am putting pressure on my husband. Shouldn't be like that but after a length of time it is unavoidable. (It think may not be the case for everybody - sorry if it isn't)

Let me know how you are getting on. 

Good luck X

Dreamofabean - how are you getting along. X


----------



## hopefulchick

Yes, I feel the same way :nope: I want to have him involved and aware of the process but that seems to be working against us because I know he feels the pressure and the last thing I want to do is pressure him:dohh:

Thanks for listening to me babble:hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi girls,
I'm still waiting for my + :( Am getting worried that im not going to ovulate!! My DH is being a beautiful hubby this cycle, no moans about BDing, he's even asking when we're next going to! hee hee. Makes a change from the usual lasck lustre BDing just because we need to!! Still sticking wiith every other day until/ if i get a positive. Have lots of cm so hoping it's on the way!!
How are you girls?x


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Dreamofabean Hope you ovulate very soon. What opks are you using? I went to buy some today. Is there a difference between the expensive and cheap ones. £20.00 for 7 sticks seems a lot. Have seen them in pound shops - but they might be rubbish.

Bit of a rollercoaster of emotions isnt it. Think brilliant I have something that is going to help (Clomid). You actually feel quite positive then you start worrying again, 'but what if it doesnt work'. There are three people where I work pregnant at mo. Took my eldest to karate last night que woman walks in pregnant. Everywhere you go there seem to be pregnant women. I am lucky I have two boys though so not moaning like that am pleased for the people at work as I know how it feels - tried for ages for my other 2 also. Its the not knowing if it will ever happen. Anway sorry for going on.
XX


----------



## dreamofabean

I use the cheap ones from ebay and then the clear blue didgi to confirm a pos! I'm a POAS freak!! hee hee :)
Yeah its a total rollercoaster! Before ive just thought that i could look towards clomid etc. Now im on clomid i wonder what there is to look forward towards? I'm absolutely terrified it wont work and ill never be a mummy :( Finding it all really hard at the moemt. Try to stay positive but its so hard x


----------



## hopefulchick

dreamofabean- lots of cm is a great sign FX!! It's nice that your hubby is being sweet this cycle! That sure takes a lot of pressure of you:thumbup:

Beanwood- I went to the fair three days ago and wanted to die! Everywhere I turned someone had a belly sticking out. I think in some way I was kinda looking for them. :dohh:I never really noticed pregnant bellies as much as I do now:cry:

AFM- Not feeling too good today. Had a headache all day at work. I feel really irritable. Can't wait till this passes.:sleep:

Best of Luck Gals:flower:


----------



## dreamofabean

hopefulchick i go through phases where i cant move for pregnant people!! Then other times i jhardly notice them, i think it just depends on how you're feeling at that moment, ATM they're everywhere!!x


----------



## hopefulchick

dreamofabean said:


> I use the cheap ones from ebay and then the clear blue didgi to confirm a pos! I'm a POAS freak!! hee hee :)
> Yeah its a total rollercoaster! Before ive just thought that i could look towards clomid etc. Now im on clomid i wonder what there is to look forward towards? I'm absolutely terrified it wont work and ill never be a mummy :( Finding it all really hard at the moemt. Try to stay positive but its so hard x

I can really relate! I am addicted to POAS also!! I bought the box of 20 for $18.00w/ a $7.00 mail in rebate so it was 20 for $11.00 at Walmart. I believe the brand is called ANSWER (pink and purple box). 
I think we can all relate to being doughtful about Clomid working. You hear these stories about women getting pregnant the first or second round of Clomid. I have to admit I am excited at the chance BUT I can not shake these nagging thoughts of doubt that I hang on to.:nope: I have been disappointed so many times it is hard to really believe this could happen. To be honest, if I ever do POAS (hpt) and it was positive, I really do not know how I would respond. I would probably not believe it till I'm in the delivery room:shrug:

So you're not alone at all. We all get those thoughts. I am sure you will be a mommy! :thumbup: And just think of how loved and wanted your little miracle is going to be!
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks honey xxx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi

Dreamofabean it is very hard to stay optimistic but all your signs are really good as hopefulchicks has said. 

Hopefulchick I am sorry to hear that you are not feeling to well.

Sending lots of positive thought to both of you. 

I have been gardening today as off work - for 6 weeks. Thought I would get my husband in a good mood by doing it so he hasnt got to. He was very pleased - got to help hasn't it. The things we do - i hate gardening.

X


----------



## dreamofabean

Are you a teacher beanwood? Im off for the summer too! Even more time to agonise!! hee hee x


----------



## hopefulchick

Have any of you been BBT!! I think it has confused me more than anything! This is my first cycle doing it:wacko:


----------



## dreamofabean

Yup! This is my 2nd cycle now! I find it reassuring :) x


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Yeah I am a teacher. Primary school also. I agree with more time to stress. 

I have not charted. Will next month if nothing happens this time. 

XX


----------



## dreamofabean

Cool, what yr do you teach? I have jsut completed 2 yrs in y4 and now moving to y2 in september x


----------



## Beanwood

I teach reception at the moment. Have taught year 1, 2 also. I love reception though. Only work part time though so jobshare with another teacher. I enjoyed teaching year 2 apart from the sats. Are you looking forward to teaching year 2? XX


----------



## dreamofabean

Yeah, although im a bit scared about the SATs!! Will be a busy year i think! I'm training as SENCO also so will be crazy but worth it hopefully! I wouldnt know where to start with reception!! I always see them and think how beautiful they are though!! ;)


----------



## Beanwood

That is really worth while training, what a brilliant opportunity? Being part time you don't get that many opportunities. Reception is very tiring as you are on your feet a lot. But is amazing to see the progress that children make within such a short period of time. 

How are you doing today? X


----------



## Beanwood

What a day. Took my youngest to nursery which is at the school where I work. Told 2 more people that work there are pregnant. Then discovered that both my kids had got headlice, so had to go and spend a fortune on treatment for them, Yuck the eldest was covered, don't know how i hadnt noticed already. Then went to homebargains to get cheap ovulation sticks. They had one packet left. Whilst I was there though the alarms started going off and we had to evacuate. Had to put the opks down and leave. Ended up just going and buying some from wilkos. Ah Thank goodness sat down now. What a moaner. X


----------



## dreamofabean

What a day hun!!
Yeah its a great opportunity and after 2 yrs of teaching i think its a great career move!! :) 
Your poor kids with nasty headlice :( Makes me itch just thinking about it!! 
My opks are still negative :( Giving up hope now!!xx


----------



## Beanwood

dreamofabean said:


> What a day hun!!
> Yeah its a great opportunity and after 2 yrs of teaching i think its a great career move!! :)
> Your poor kids with nasty headlice :( Makes me itch just thinking about it!!
> My opks are still negative :( Giving up hope now!!xx

Hey DONT GIVE UP HOPE. xx


----------



## hopefulchick

Don't give up hope. There have been plenty women on here who O late in their cycle. Clomid might give you a late O. How are your temps.?Are you going for day 21 bloods?:hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks girls!
Im not having any monitoring this cycle, booked for cd21 bloods on next two though!
My temps are really low, dropped about 5 days ago and stayed low. I thought it was a sign of ov coming but now its looking just like my non-ov cycle :(


----------



## Beanwood

Ok am worrying. I have broken out in a rash all over by chest and top of tummy. It is lots an lots of little red spots. Anyone had this side effect with clomid? X


----------



## hopefulchick

dreamofabean said:


> Thanks girls!
> Im not having any monitoring this cycle, booked for cd21 bloods on next two though!
> My temps are really low, dropped about 5 days ago and stayed low. I thought it was a sign of ov coming but now its looking just like my non-ov cycle :(

I still am keeping my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## hopefulchick

Beanwood said:


> Ok am worrying. I have broken out in a rash all over by chest and top of tummy. It is lots an lots of little red spots. Anyone had this side effect with clomid? X

I did not experience that this cycle. I read through my papers from the pharmacy and the side effects did not include rash, or red spots. How many days have you taken it? Do you think you could be having an allergic reaction? Why don't you call the doctor and run it by him to be safe. :telephone:


----------



## Beanwood

I stopped taking it on wednesday. Noticed rash today and has started getting worse. Oh dear will go to the local walk in clinic tomorrow. It is 11.00 pm and stressing. 
X


----------



## hopefulchick

Beanwood said:


> I stopped taking it on wednesday. Noticed rash today and has started getting worse. Oh dear will go to the local walk in clinic tomorrow. It is 11.00 pm and stressing.
> X

I am so sorry you are going through this. Are you in pain? Maybe you can try some calamine lotion if it is irritating you. Hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## Beanwood

It doesn't hurt at all actually. Have just looked it up on internet and says it can be a serious side effect (don't like the word serious) Have phoned nhs and waiting for them to call back. Feel ok though apart from now being very anxious. Thank you for replying. X


----------



## Beanwood

UPdate - NHS have called back. Said if I stil have it tomorrow go into the local walk in clinic. Am now totally awake. Not sleepy at all. X


----------



## dreamofabean

Beanwood hope your rash is ok? Always best to get it checked up on!
Today im feeling generally like :cry: i really dont think the clomid is going to work. All of my fertile cm has gone, temps still low. I just feel like such a failure. Not even fertility treatment can make me ovulate :cry:


----------



## hopefulchick

dreamofabean said:


> Beanwood hope your rash is ok? Always best to get it checked up on!
> Today im feeling generally like :cry: i really dont think the clomid is going to work. All of my fertile cm has gone, temps still low. I just feel like such a failure. Not even fertility treatment can make me ovulate :cry:

I wish I could help:shrug: I hate to see you so sad. Maybe the doc will up your dose to 100mg. That is the plan if I don't ovulate. Why don't you call doc and ask if you can get your day 21 bloods checked this cycle and then he may change dosage. I hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## hopefulchick

Beanwood said:


> UPdate - NHS have called back. Said if I stil have it tomorrow go into the local walk in clinic. Am now totally awake. Not sleepy at all. X

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Beanwood

dreamofabean said:


> Beanwood hope your rash is ok? Always best to get it checked up on!
> Today im feeling generally like :cry: i really dont think the clomid is going to work. All of my fertile cm has gone, temps still low. I just feel like such a failure. Not even fertility treatment can make me ovulate :cry:

I am sorry to hear that you feel like this. Try and stay positive there is still a chance that you may ovulate late. X


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks honey. How did you get on at docs??
xxx


----------



## Beanwood

When I woke the rash had faded so am going to go on monday if it is still there. Couldn't face sitting in the sit and wait with the kids. Husband at work so would have had to take them. Can wait for 2 hrs. Thanks for asking though. The woman from the nhs phoned back and said that it was a normal side effect so that made me feel better. The internet gives you some scary info. TMI - 5 year old kept coming downstairs so had to lock ourselves in downstairs to BD. He said to me yesterday "mom you have got a baby in tummy cause it is fat". "Thanks a lot" I said "but not yet." In all fairness to him my tummy has swollen a bit, another clomid sie effect.

Anyway how are you feeling Dreamofabean?

Hopefulchick how are you?

XX


----------



## hopefulchick

Beanwood said:


> When I woke the rash had faded so am going to go on monday if it is still there. Couldn't face sitting in the sit and wait with the kids. Husband at work so would have had to take them. Can wait for 2 hrs. Thanks for asking though. The woman from the nhs phoned back and said that it was a normal side effect so that made me feel better. The internet gives you some scary info. TMI - 5 year old kept coming downstairs so had to lock ourselves in downstairs to BD. He said to me yesterday "mom you have got a baby in tummy cause it is fat". "Thanks a lot" I said "but not yet." In all fairness to him my tummy has swollen a bit, another clomid sie effect.
> 
> Anyway how are you feeling Dreamofabean?
> 
> Hopefulchick how are you?
> 
> XX

Beanwood-Kids, Gotta Love Them! Tell your 5 y.o. thanks for making me smile:haha:
And yes, my stomach has looked swollen since I began Clomid:growlmad:
I don't blame you for not wanting to wait for 2 hours and I am glad you feel better:thumbup:

Dreamofabean- Hope you are feeling a little better:flower:

AFM- Just doing some school work to pass the time by. (TMI) I have been feeling a constant wet feeling down there and creamy CM since I ovulated (at least I hope I ovulated:dohh:). Anyone experience this before?


----------



## dreamofabean

Cant help you there honey, never ovulate to my knowledge :(
Im still feeling pretty crappy tbh, spent most of yesterday in tears. I know in my heart that the clomid hasnt worked. All fertile cm gone, temps are continuing to drop and opks just getting lighter. Feel like a lost cause!!
I hope that is a good sign for you hopeful!!!xxx


----------



## hopefulchick

dreamofabean said:


> Cant help you there honey, never ovulate to my knowledge :(
> Im still feeling pretty crappy tbh, spent most of yesterday in tears. I know in my heart that the clomid hasnt worked. All fertile cm gone, temps are continuing to drop and opks just getting lighter. Feel like a lost cause!!
> I hope that is a good sign for you hopeful!!!xxx

I'm sorry. I hope I wasn't insensitive by posting that. I really wish I could make you smile :flower:


----------



## dreamofabean

Dont be daft honey, you weren't at all!! I'm just a miserable minnie atm, ill get over it soon im sure!! ;) x


----------



## hopefulchick

Dreamofabean- :thumbup: I am sure you will feel better soon. :hugs: I know how much disappointment you must feel. I have been trying for years. Sucks that we have to go through this and put our bodies through all the medicines and testing just to be able to do what we should naturally do:cry: Sorry to ramble, just feeling sorta blue this morning, i guess.

Beanwood- Getting kind nervous about you. :shrug: Hope all is well with the rash. Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

hopefulchick said:


> Dreamofabean- :thumbup: I am sure you will feel better soon. :hugs: I know how much disappointment you must feel. I have been trying for years. Sucks that we have to go through this and put our bodies through all the medicines and testing just to be able to do what we should naturally do:cry: Sorry to ramble, just feeling sorta blue this morning, i guess.
> 
> Beanwood- Getting kind nervous about you. :shrug: Hope all is well with the rash. Keep us posted :hugs:

Hi 
The rash is still fading so that is good. Thank you for asking. How are you? All seem to be a bit low at the moment. Expect it is natural though as it is all quite stressful. This forum is great though cause its not the sort of thing that you talk about generally otherwise people are asking you all the time. Have been able to really get things off my chest even though I am a very new member.

Dreamofabean really hope that you are feeling better today. 

XX


----------



## dreamofabean

:hugs::hugs::hugs: You ladies are so lovely! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
I'm feeling a little better today. I've just got my head around the fact that things happen for a reason, and i have to believe that when the time is right, it will happen. Guess it's the only way i can keep sane!!
Thank you both for being so lovely and kind!
Hopefulchick i hope you're feeling ok, i totally get how you're feeling xxx


----------



## hopefulchick

:hugs2: Thanks


----------



## Beanwood

Oh my goodness. Was meant to BD yesterday, which I think would have been cycle day 11. Have been doing every other day. Well i was doing diy in the kitchen and got my little finger stuck in the door. I then passed out - fortunetly DH was there to catch me. I did not feel like BD then at all as I felt really sick. AAhhhhhhhhh of all the times to pass out. Good morning hope you are feeling ok this morn Hopefulchick and Dreamofabean - maybe my little story will make you chuckle. X


----------



## dreamofabean

Awww bless you beanwood!! How's the finger now??
I have news......my opk was a smidge off positive last night!! Could i possibly just be one of the ladies who ovs late on clomid? I hope so!!Made sure i took advantage of my dh! hee hee. :) x


----------



## hopefulchick

Beanwood-:haha: Yes, very funny. What made you pass out, the door jam? Hilarious!! I know when it was our "time" to BD, it seemed like everything would go wrong or delay it! Gotta make sure you get it done! :thumbup:

Dreamofabean- Awesome! :happydance:I have read in many different places that Clomid can make you O late. I really hope this is the case for you! I don't think you should be getting dark opks at this point in your cycle if your not about to O:shrug: Time to get busy!

AFM- I am fighting this sinus infection and trying NOT to symptom spot but it is torture:blush: . Can I just say I HATE THE 2WW! Ok, I feel better.:dohh:

Well, I know what you ladies will be doing today, afm I have a final test in medical terminology this morning. Wish me luck:thumbup:


----------



## dreamofabean

Oooh good luck honey!! :)
Yup, us girls will be busy!! ;) Im not sure whats happening my end yet, did another opk but was - but was smu, will test later this afternoon and see!! FXed!!xx


----------



## hopefulchick

Are you restricting your liquid intake and holding your urine before testing?


----------



## dreamofabean

Yup!! DH keeps telling me im dehydrated!!! :haha: So guessing its concentrated enough!x


----------



## Beanwood

Hi before i jammed my finger in the door i had been steaming wallpaper off in the kitchen. I had been standing on the worktop for over an hour. My DH thinks that maybe I also had a bit of vertigo and what with the steam then the jammed finger. I do have low blood pressure though and pass out easily. 

Dreamofabean - great about a possible pos. Hope you are one the ovulates late. I have read that some women do ovulate really late. A friend of mine (wasn't on clomid though) who uses opks didn't think she was ovulating because all her opks were negative. That month she got pregnant and so was really shocked. She is now 28 wks. 

Hopefulchick - as much as try not to sympton spot it is impossible. Well it is for me anyway. 

xx


----------



## Beanwood

Oh and a belated good luck in your test. What is your course in?

X


----------



## dreamofabean

Got another opk the same as last night!! Seems mine are darkest late at night! It's only a tad lighter than control so we'll see!!x


----------



## hopefulchick

dreamofabean- :happydance::happydance: Great news on the opk's!!! Makes me so excited for you. It just shows you how unpredictable all of our situations are.:dohh:


Beanwood- Wow! :hugs:luckily all that you did was jam your finger! I am just trying to make it to the end of this two week wait alive! I just took my final test in Medical Terminology. My major is Heath Information Technology. Today is the last day of the semester :happydance::happydance: I have my day 21 bloods tomorrow:thumbup:

Good luck ladies.FX for all of us:dust:


----------



## dreamofabean

How exciting, a nice long summer off then im guessing?? I love the summer hols!! When will you get the results of your blood hun? Any idea?
Beanwood: hope your finger is ok nw xx


----------



## hopefulchick

I guess the results will be in a couple of day. I caved in and tested this morning. I know way, way, way, too early.:cry: I'm feeling kind of down today. Plus, I am really fighting this cold. 

Hope you ladies are getting on better than me today.:hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi my finger is fine thanks. 

Good luck on your bloodtest result hopefulchick. Sorry you are feeling down today. 

Dreamofabean how are you today? 

XX


----------



## dreamofabean

Awww hopeful yup it is too early to test but id be the same!! Big hugs xxx

Beanwood hope you're ok honey????

AFM, i'm ok! Had a negative opk last night and temp rise this morning, but im not convinced ive ovulated! Time will tell i suppose!! xxx


----------



## hopefulchick

dreamofabean said:


> Awww hopeful yup it is too early to test but id be the same!! Big hugs xxx
> 
> Beanwood hope you're ok honey????
> 
> AFM, i'm ok! Had a negative opk last night and temp rise this morning, but im not convinced ive ovulated! Time will tell i suppose!! xxx

Yeah I know. I think I learned my lesson:dohh: Now I don't want to test at all:nope:

Temp rise sounds like a good thing:thumbup:

How are things going beanwood:flower:


----------



## Beanwood

I am fine except don't know how much more BD I can take. Shouldn't grumble I know but it is so not spontaneous and TMI it is starting to hurt when we do.

Also my mother-in-law (Who I do get on very well with) said that her friend who I saw today asked if I was pregnant. I was like "why did she say that?" My MIL said that she thought it was the floaty top I was wearing. (My new purchase from French Connection sale that I was - note the was - very pleased with). My stomach is really swollen though. My MIL does not know that I am on Clomid or that we are even trying. 

Dreamofabean stay positive if you can - easier said than done I know.
Hopefulchick - I have tested way to early loads of times. Everybody does it.

XX


----------



## hopefulchick

Beanwood said:


> I am fine except don't know how much more BD I can take. Shouldn't grumble I know but it is so not spontaneous and TMI it is starting to hurt when we do.
> 
> Also my mother-in-law (Who I do get on very well with) said that her friend who I saw today asked if I was pregnant. I was like "why did she say that?" My MIL said that she thought it was the floaty top I was wearing. (My new purchase from French Connection sale that I was - note the was - very pleased with). My stomach is really swollen though. My MIL does not know that I am on Clomid or that we are even trying.
> 
> Dreamofabean stay positive if you can - easier said than done I know.
> Hopefulchick - I have tested way to early loads of times. Everybody does it.
> 
> XX

I can relate! Have you tried using preseed? It seemed to help the discomfort for us.:thumbup:

I also got comments on my stomach this cycle. It seems like I was bloated since taking Clomid. It is just now starting to go down some.:dohh:

My MIL does not know either. I think it is best that way for now.:flower:


----------



## dreamofabean

I have the bloated tummy too!! Grr!
I find preseed a life saver!! I cant believe how much of a difference it makes! Even use it when not in fertile times :) It really stops the soreness and i feel like there's less pressure in my tummy?!


----------



## Beanwood

dreamofabean said:


> I have the bloated tummy too!! Grr!
> I find preseed a life saver!! I cant believe how much of a difference it makes! Even use it when not in fertile times :) It really stops the soreness and i feel like there's less pressure in my tummy?!

Excuse me for being stupid but where do you get preseed from? Can you order it over the internet? X


----------



## hopefulchick

Beanwood said:


> dreamofabean said:
> 
> 
> I have the bloated tummy too!! Grr!
> I find preseed a life saver!! I cant believe how much of a difference it makes! Even use it when not in fertile times :) It really stops the soreness and i feel like there's less pressure in my tummy?!
> 
> Excuse me for being stupid but where do you get preseed from? Can you order it over the internet? XClick to expand...

not a stupid question. I just found out about it also. I went to our local CVS and picked up a box for $20.00 Here is a link. I hope it helps. I know many of the girls do order online FX

https://www.preseed.com/where-to-buy.html


----------



## dreamofabean

I order mine from amazon hun! :)


----------



## Beanwood

I think I have had a positive opk. Both lines faint but equal. Held going for 2 hours and was desperate.

This was at 9.00 this morn (have been up since 5.45 so not first morning)

Fortunetly we bd last night but my husband has gone fishing now until tomorrow. 

How you both getting on?
XX


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey lovely, great news about your opk!! :)
Im still in limbo, + opks but temp not rising, actually falling! So lord knows! 
Hopefulchick, how are you hun??x


----------



## hopefulchick

BFN this morning. I feel AF coming on. Plus my temp dropped.:dohh: Kind down.:cry: Still got my fingers crossed for you two :thumbup:


----------



## Beanwood

hopefulchick said:


> BFN this morning. I feel AF coming on. Plus my temp dropped.:dohh: Kind down.:cry: Still got my fingers crossed for you two :thumbup:

Hi Hopefulchick.

Sorry to hear that you are down. It is still early to test though. Thinking of you. X


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Dreamofabean

Have been reading your journal. You say that you have put weight on recently. Have you had your thyroid tested? When I was trying for my second it took 20 months. I found out three months before i conceived him that i had an underactive thyroid. Apparently this can hinder conception. When i was on thyroxine i conceived. Weight gain is a side effect of underactive thyroid. Just a thought. Hope you don't mind me stalking your journal. X


----------



## dreamofabean

hopefulchick said:


> BFN this morning. I feel AF coming on. Plus my temp dropped.:dohh: Kind down.:cry: Still got my fingers crossed for you two :thumbup:

It's still too early to test hun! Keep the faith xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## dreamofabean

Beanwood said:


> Hi Dreamofabean
> 
> Have been reading your journal. You say that you have put weight on recently. Have you had your thyroid tested? When I was trying for my second it took 20 months. I found out three months before i conceived him that i had an underactive thyroid. Apparently this can hinder conception. When i was on thyroxine i conceived. Weight gain is a side effect of underactive thyroid. Just a thought. Hope you don't mind me stalking your journal. X

You know what hun? I was considering that this morning!! I've read that low temps can be down to an underactive thyroid and mine are pretty low consistently! Might require a trip to docs just to check!! Thanks for stalking me honey! You're always welcome xxx:flower:


----------



## hopefulchick

I would think if I was the test would at least have a faint line, right? Also, my temp dropped under my coverline, so I know that can't be good. Thanks for the support girls, but I really feel out on this cycle:hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

Not necessarily lovely xxx


----------



## dreamofabean

Look what i got tonight!!! :happydance::happydance:
DH and i are off tomorrow for a couple of nights away for our 1st anniversary so will be plenty of time to make a baby!! :thumbup: 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Beanwood

Dreamofabean thats fab. Have a good time away. X

Hopefulchick It wouldn't just have a faint line before. Are you using a test that can tell before your due date or one that you are supposed to use on your due date? Hang in there. X


----------



## hopefulchick

Dreamofabean- That is AWESOME!!!! Good luck:thumbup:How exciting:happydance:

Beanwood- I used the test that says 6 days before period:shrug::shrug:

FX


----------



## Beanwood

Hopefulchick you have not had af yet though - I had a negative then a positive with my second son. I know how it feels though it is very hard to stay positive when you are sympton spotting and symptons can be like af anyway. Soooooo Confusing. 

I am not feling great either - weighed myself this morn and have put on 4lbs. That is not so bad in itself but over the last 6 months I had but 5lbs on and was determined to lose it, instead I have put more on. Feel really bloated though aswell. Horrible - my stomach has really swollen, my clothes are all tight and feel very paranoid. Not sure I want anymore of these tablets. X


----------



## hopefulchick

I can not stand the bloated feeling. I have put on 4 pounds also since starting these pills. I was just thinking it should settle down once I get AF but I usually get bloated around AF so that is NOT GOOD! What am I gonna do if I am bloated the entire cycle (just miserable, isn't it?:nope:) Four pounds doesn't sound like an extreme amount but I feel like I gained 20 pounds to be honest:dohh:. I have increased my water intake to try to flush my system. FX

I am trying to be more optimistic but tbh, I am just ready to get this two weeks over with:wacko:

I thought ttc was bad, ttc with clomid is CRAZYYYYYYYYYY:muaha:


----------



## Beanwood

I feel exactly the same. Infact said to my husband tonight that I felt like I had gained 20lbs. Must be clomid. I am not overweight, my BMI is fine - I know all of that but I actually feel like I don't want to leave the house as I look and feel so dreadful. Pathetic isnt it. I agree feels like before af. This might sound bizarre but I feel very aware of myself- weird. Psychosis. OMG didn't think clomid would make me feel like this - am thinking next month shall I try without it, maybe it will kickstart system. 

Hope you are having better look than me.

X


----------



## pink32

HI Girls,

i'm glad i'm not the only person who has been feeling exactly the same...Bloated and gained 2 kgs, crazy, emotional and really not liking how these tablets make u feel...

it's crazy - such a small pill can create all this

good luck to you both xoxo


----------



## hopefulchick

Beanwood- I was thinking the same thing. Should I try one cycle w/o and see how it goes? Idk:shrug: Then if I don't ovulate I will kick myself in the behind for not taking it.:dohh: I am feeling so crazy also. I am over-analyzing everything and driving OH up the wall.:grr:

Pink- The crazy part is that I felt so optimistic while taking the Clomid and finally seeing the positive opk (I wanted to frame it on the wall):wohoo: but as soon as I ovulated it feels as if this extreme doubt has taken over me. I think all the bfn's have crushed me. 

I think I have found a way to do this- Not gonna buy any tests next cycle so I can not obsess over it. I kind of fell better right now that I do not have a test to pee on, lol. Sounds crazy, right?

Lord, help us survive this roller coaster!


----------



## pink32

Hey Hopeful,

i know exactly what u mean...i felt very optimistic up until i ovulated but now i feel absolutely nothing....feel very negative and dont think it worked...
i actually ovulate on my own but Dh swimmers are not the best....they even told me i prob ovulated 2 eggs this cycle due to my eostrogen levels being over 2000, but i still feel negative...i don't have any symptoms at the moment....i mean i have the headaches on and off - they havent subsided but apart from that nothing...no sore boobs or anything....
your symptoms stay prominising, it's not over till the witch arrives babe....fx'd for all of us.... 
pls keep me posted xoxo:hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Hey Hopefulchick good morning from me. 

Hello Pink32.

Is nice to know that I am not alone and that these feelings are normal part of clomid!

Thought I was going seriously crazy, worrying and stressing over everything. BD again last night, think my husband is getting a bit fed up now.

Hope we all get what we are wishing for. X


----------



## pink32

Hey bean,

i think we are all in this same stressfull rollercoaster - i'm glad i have found u girls -i know that u girls are always here and so supportive? :flower:

bean where abouts are u in ur cycle?


----------



## pink32

hopeful,

how are u feeling this morning? any news? u tested again...hope u post a bfp...


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Pink

I think I am on cycle day 18. I took clomid days 2 -6. I say think because I always spot before i come on, last period I spotted for 4 days prior to full af. Doctor said to take clomid 2nd day of full period. This is our 20th month tring to conceive a 3rd.

How bout you?

Aaaahhhhhh - i have gained another 1lb. This is really stressing me. What if i keep gaining a 1lb a day.


----------



## pink32

hey bean,

this was my 1st cycle of clomid and the same as u i had spotting for a couple of days before my full flow...took the pills days 2-6...i'm taking it due to male factor (low spermies) we've been trying for 1year now...

i've gained 3kgs in 3 weeks...what a disaster:cry:....i dont care if i am pregnant but if not - well lets say i'll be on a very strict diet.

i'm cd 21 today so 7 days to go...i'm not in any hurry to test because i am so scared of being dissapointed again... :hugs:


----------



## hopes fading

Hi Ladies. I will be starting clomid tomorrow (50mg, days 2-6). So today is a complete downer on one hand; af has arrived and marks the end of our ttc naturally. Although of course I am relieved to finally be getting some assistance and I have heard such great success stories from ladies conceiving quickly on cloid. But your stories have me ever so slightly scared(!) please share on the weight gain aspect??? While I have prepared myself and OH for the emotional outbursts and mood swings it seems are inevitable, I wasn't aware that many people experience rapid weight gain.
Good luck to you all and Pink - I know what you mean about testing, I sometimes think af would have to be a month late before I ever poas again as the disappointment of a BFN is so crushing. X


----------



## hopefulchick

Beanwood- good afternoon! I am glad we are going through some of the same things because I don't feel so alone:hugs: I can totally relate to DH running the other way:shrug: Mine had alot of issues with performing under pressure:dohh: But we got it done, lol. I just hope it worked because I'm gonna have to get some handcuffs for next cycle if not:haha:

Pink- How are you? I have not tested because I am terrified:nope: Seriously. Well no spotting yet, so we'll see. AF should be making an appearance real soon:growlmad: I feel like she's on her way. So you are on day 21. How long do your cycles normally last?

Hopesfading- Welcome. I remember being so anxious to start the Clomid. I had so many doubts but also I was hopeful that this would be just what I needed. Well, so far Clomid has done what it was expected to- I did ovulate. I didn't experience most of the things women say they do but I have experienced pregnancy symptoms, everyone you can think of, which is awful.
Everyone's experience is different but us ladies on here have had a lot of similar things going on. So it is great to be able to log on and know someone is going to understand what you are going through:thumbup: Good luck on your first cycle of clomid :flower:


----------



## Beanwood

Hello everyone

Wonder how dreamofabean is getting on camping.

Hi Hopes fading. Sorry if you are anxious about clomid. Its one of those things isn't it. You may not have any side effects. Suppose you have to give it a go though. I was really excited, anxious etc.... when I started this round which is also my first. I think at the beginning you are really positive, then as you get closer to af you start to become negative. Also I did not expect any symptons this late from the clomid so that has perhaps surprised me. Maybe if you are more aware of what side effects you may experience it would not be so bad. 

Hi Hopefulchick and pink. Hope you are ok, if that isn't a stupid thing to ask particularly at this point in your cycles.


----------



## hopefulchick

Just talked to the lab tech who has given me my progesterone results= a "normal" 10.1. I don't know how to take this info. Isn't that quite low for a medicated cycle??? I am so lost right now.


----------



## Beanwood

Hi I am sorry I can not really help. I thought that 10 was fine, but as you say not sure if that is for an unmedicated cycle. I suppose though that if they have said that is normal then it is. I have just had a little look on internet to see if I can find any answers for you but there does seem to be different opinions. One even said that 7 was okay. Was your lood test definetly 7 days afetr you ovulated as I have wondered whether i have previously calculated my dates wrong and gone a little early.

I really wish I knew the answer and I could help you. Did the lab tech just give you the results or were they able to give you any other info. 

XX


----------



## hopefulchick

Thanks for responding beanwood. I have found a lot of confusing things about it but I think the recurring theme is 15 on a medicated cycle:cry: So I will wait till the morning and contact the doctor to see if they are raising my dosage to 100. :dohh: Another bit of bad news: I started spotting :cry: Guess it is on to the next one for me. I can not believe I am suffering all these symptoms for nothing:growlmad: What a day:dohh: I hope you ladies are getting on better than me today:flower:


----------



## pink32

HI Girls,

by the time i get on BNB i have to go back a page or so to catch up with everyone-i'm in Australia and we have such a huge time difference.. i think we are 14 or so hours ahead of u guys... i'll just have to deal with it i guess...:flower:

Hopeful- i have no idea about progesterone results or where they are meant to be...my FS did not check me out for anything...it was my FS Nurse who did bloods due to my pains up until i ovulated and the only thing she told me was that my eostrogen levels were at 2000?! (meant nothing to me at the time)....what are progesterone levels suppose to be ? sorry for my ignorance...:dohh: 

My cycles are generally 28 days and the occasional 29 days (so my max 2ww is wed 18th Aug)...how about urself?

hopesfading - don't get too stressed out about clomid...i had read so many posts on clomid and i made myself sick over it...it took me 3 months to build up the courage to actually take it...( but seriously it's not as bad as what i was expecting....) i was fine taking the pills (took them at nite to sleep any side effects off) i got pains in my ovaries on day 7 till 13 or 14(till i ovulated then stopped) i'm just whinging about the bloating and weight gain, and pimples and emotional rollercoaster...don't get me wrong i wouldnt change it for a thing if i am pregnant....[-o&lt; But u may not get anything at all...fx'd.


beanwood - doing fine - thanks for asking - just working out this 2ww....dredding next week....just hope af doesnt show.

i have a friend who was also telling me that AF was 4 days late after she completed her 1st cycle of clomid....isnt that a pain in the A###@!!!

i'm never late (1 day max) so if i was a few days late i'd be excited...but now i would just think it's the infamous clomid...

Hopeful - hope you're ok and AF stays away!!!

pls keep us posted xoxoxo:hugs:


----------



## pink32

hopeful,

i just re-read ur post and noticed u said that u started spotting?! dont be too alarmed...i just read a post from a lady which said she had full flow for 2 days (red) and then it converted into brown cm...she just thought AF had come along so she started her 2nd month of clomid....then she found out she was pregnant...

My FS told me to do a pregnancy test even if i get my period after clomid as bleeding may occur.... 

my prayers are with you and have everything crossed for you...oxox


----------



## Beanwood

Hi everyone

Hopefulchick I know its hard but try and stay positive. Your af has not arrived yet. When I got pregnant with my second I actually thought I had started my period. I can remember it very well - I went into public toilet whilst out with my SIL who I had confided in. I had come on. When I came out she asked me if I was ok and told ner that I had come on. The bleeding didn't then follow the pattern of a normal period so a week later when I wanted a drink (wine) that night I thought I better take a test and it was positive.

I know this doesn't always happen but until you have had your period you always hope. Think it just helps you get through every stage of ttc. 

Pink - being late is a pain if you are just late. That is when you really, really get your hopes up. 
I have been getting af type cramps, which I do get a week before period due. Am going for 21 day on friday as I think I ovulated day 16. So including that day I calculate it to be friday. However if my periods follow their normal patter then I will start light bleeding on Sunday. 

Have not gained a 1lb have lost 1 1lb. Atleast that is better. 

Thinking of all you. XX


----------



## hopes fading

Thanks ladies for all these helpful posts. I will let you know how I am doing but I doubt there will be much to report for a while, as I am only taking my 1st pill tonight. Good luck one and all, I shall keep reading to see how you are all progressing even though I'm slightly behind you all. 

I am having quite a down few days as my baby would have been a year old tomorrow had we not m/c and I am now sitting next to a pregnant girl at work who wasn't even TTC. I am as jealous as can be; hate myslef for feeling this way and there is another colleague who seems to talk of nothing other than this girls pregnancy and I'd swear she is deliberately trying to upset me. Sorry for the whine and I know it isn't particularly relevant to this thread - just had to get it off my chest. X


----------



## hopefulchick

Thanks ladies for your support:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I feel better that I am not in limbo anymore. I had full flow yesterday so today is cd2 for me and 3 more days till I take Clomid and get back on the roller coaster:wacko: I feel much better than I thought I would but DH assured me we will continue with the medicine and try again. So that is the plan! :thumbup:

You ladies are AWESOME! What would I do with myself if I didn't have this forum to vent on??:flower:

Well, it looks like you ladies are getting close to testing time! :happydance:Good luck. FX

P.S. Can you even believe that my nipples are still sore? - Clomid, gotta love it:dohh:


----------



## pink32

Hey bean,

lucky u - losing 1lb...i wish i had gone that way instead of gaining it....lets hope u don't start spotting on sunday - that wud be a good sign...fx'd.:thumbup:

hopesfading - i know exactly what u mean about every1 being pregnant around you - but you - i also feel like it's purposefully happening just to annoy me! everywhere i turn i see pregnant woment...when we started ttc last year, my best friend, cousin and another friend all fell pregnant within a month from one another and have all had their babies..but heres us: stil trying....its so frustrating...i know how u feel babe....

ladies - i've actually had the biggest pain in my right ovary tonight....i'm hoping i havent' formed some kind of cyst?! Scary....Can anything be a good sign because at this point everything has seemed to stress me out immensly! just feel like screaming aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!

hope you girls are having a good day, i'm getting ready for bed... i'm soooooo tired from thinking....

hopeful - hope ur doing ok hunny.

i look forward to seeing how u all are in the morning:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hopefulchick

pink32 said:


> hopeful,
> 
> i just re-read ur post and noticed u said that u started spotting?! dont be too alarmed...i just read a post from a lady which said she had full flow for 2 days (red) and then it converted into brown cm...she just thought AF had come along so she started her 2nd month of clomid....then she found out she was pregnant...
> 
> My FS told me to do a pregnancy test even if i get my period after clomid as bleeding may occur....
> 
> my prayers are with you and have everything crossed for you...oxox

Wouldn't that be something?? lol. OMG! That would be great but this feels like the real thing! Thanks I do have an extra test but I am scared of them now:dohh:


----------



## pink32

hey hopefulchicky,

really? (that sucks) i feel like im getting Af NOW!! - back pains and ovary paing too - and ive got another 7 days to go:dohh: i never get af pain - only on the day...mother nature must love toying with us....

i tell ya wot - it's driving me nutso!!!

Babe, hang in there - wouldnt it be great if you woke up in the morning and NO AF!!!!yay that wud be perfect....i have my everything crossed for u babe!:hugs:


----------



## hopefulchick

hopes fading said:


> Thanks ladies for all these helpful posts. I will let you know how I am doing but I doubt there will be much to report for a while, as I am only taking my 1st pill tonight. Good luck one and all, I shall keep reading to see how you are all progressing even though I'm slightly behind you all.
> 
> I am having quite a down few days as my baby would have been a year old tomorrow had we not m/c and I am now sitting next to a pregnant girl at work who wasn't even TTC. I am as jealous as can be; hate myslef for feeling this way and there is another colleague who seems to talk of nothing other than this girls pregnancy and I'd swear she is deliberately trying to upset me. Sorry for the whine and I know it isn't particularly relevant to this thread - just had to get it off my chest. X

Sorry about your loss. :flower: I totally understand how you feel. I got pregnant women all around me :cry: I hope you feel better:flower:
I will be taking my first pill in 3 days so we will be close in our cycles:hugs:


----------



## pink32

hopesfading, 
sorry about ur loss babe! i mis-read that part - sorry! my thoughts are with you...sending u lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hopefulchick

****TMI****

Sorry I know this is going to be gross but
I was sitting at the computer and sneezed and felt this pressure down below and went the the bathroom and globs and globs of blood clots start falling out of me. I have had blood clots before but not like this. I have read that some women have bad periods after Clomid, what do you guys think? I am kind of nervous but ready to expect anything fro Clomid at this point.


----------



## Beanwood

Hi everybody 

Oh I hope you are all ok.

Hopefulchick onto another round - Hope you are feeling more upbeat about it.

Hopes fading - i am reall sorry that you experienced a loss. Don't worry about getting things of your chest . You guys have realy helped keep me sane. We all need to get things off our chest at times. Therapy I think. 

Pink hope you are doing ok.

It is a nightmare also when everyone around you seems to be pregnant. I know a few girls that had a baby when I had my second. He is now just over 2 1/2. They have all now got babies and there is about 4/5 people at work pregnant ranging from just gone on maternity leave to having just found out they are pregnant. 

I am worried also about what period might be like cause of clomid. 

XX


----------



## hopefulchick

Thanks Beanwood. Yeah, I am back to being hopeful. The two week wait just drained me. Excited about the second try:winkwink:.

Yeah, this period is nothing nice:nope:

Fingers crossed you guys will not have to worry about that:af::af::af:

:thumbup:


----------



## hopes fading

Darn - I was half way through a really long post and I accidentally deleted it! 

Thanks for the tips - I shall be ultra aware of the false pg symptoms and refuse to be sucked in! I sometimes think that I will eventually get a bump but I will be totally in denial and terrified to test and it will be like 6 months before I dare!

Hopeful - is TI timed intercourse?

I think someone else mentioned that their OH wasn't too keen on the regimented approach to BD? Well, mine isn't either! The thing I want most in the world is a BFP and the thing I want next is for my sex life to return to normal! 

Anyway, I picked up my prescription at lunch time and they gave me 6 months instead of 3. If no joy in 2 months I may consider upping the dose?! I also collected clear blue OPK's and epo, in the hope that it will help ease any mood swings! This month I am also drinking grapefruit juice and green tea (not together!) Anyone else trying anything different?

Oh, I have 1 tube of preseed left too which I will use when I get a smiley face - and I am charting, though I have not had any luck with this in the past!

No one can say we don't try hey ladies!

Baby dust to all. X


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey girls!
Wow, lots of new faces ( or names!!) Welcome everyone!! :)
I had a lovely couple of days with dh! However, my digi was a tease, no ovulation :( I've given up on this cycle now.
Will call fs tomorrow and see what they say. Bloody Stupid ovaries!
Hopeful im sorry af got you :( 
beanwood hows u???xxx


----------



## hopefulchick

Dreamofabean- thanks hun, moving forward. Glad you enjoyed your time away with hubby:thumbup:
So sorry that it was a fluke. Any ideas why you would have high LH at this point in your cycle? :shrug:You may have to up your dosage. Keep us updated on what FS says.:flower:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Dreamofabean

Hope you had anice time away.

I am sorry that your pos was not. X

I am feeling a little better. Have been feeling bloated and quite low. Think it is the clomid. Have some af pains. Am really trying hard not to think about it, which is of course impossible. We are going away in a coupel of weeks to see my husbands family in Lyme Regis. Its only for 3 nights but I am really looking forward to it as we never go anywhere. 

Anyways I hope everybody is ok, as much as they can be. I am all out on the BD front just can't do it anymore this month.

Keep me updated everyone.

Hopefulchick is your period painful?

XX


----------



## dreamofabean

I have no idea why my LH would be so high, i suppose body us trying to ovulate and just can't? I've had + opks on past cycles when bloods have said ive not ovulated??
I've got that really weird 'burning' sensation in my ovaries tonight. Not had it for a few days!! Bloody bodies eh!
Thats great youre getting away beanwood! We only did 2 days but ive felt like ive had a break! xxx


----------



## hopes fading

Me again with more questions if anyone has any advice please.. I need to use OPK's so that I can get my blood tested at the right time to know if the clomid has worked - but I have a real problem with holding my pee for any length of time (sorry if tmi)! Over the months I have tried various cheapy OPK's and always around 2pm but I have never had a positive. I think it's because I can never hold my pee for very long and I really struggle not to drink for several hours. Any thoughts on using FMU or 2nd MU with Clear Blue Digital tests? 

I haven't even worked out when is the best day to start testing as my periods are a bit irregular and the clomid web site contradicts the advice that comes with OPK's?!

I am so determined not to waste this opportunity, I want to do it right and finally get my BFP but it's a bit of a technical mine field.

My long suffering OH looks at me like I'm deranged every time I tell him about my latest worry - thank goodness I have you ladies to shate with!
X


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Can't help with the opks sorry but thought I would reply anyway. I used opks this month. Have to confess that I did them two times a day sometimes. I used ones that were £4.99 for 5. so not the really cheap ones but not expensive either. I thought that I had positive last week - we will see. I do wonder how reliable they are and whether they just stress you out more. I am not going to use them next cycle and just bd every other day anyway. A friend of mine who is now 30 wks pregnant thought she was not ovulating because she only got negative opks. However that very month she fell pregnant. I am sorry that I can not be of more help. As far as OH/DH goes I know exactly what you mean. It is so hard when they know why you are wanting to BD all the time. It must be hard for them in a way. Thing is at this stage they don't think about it like we do. Which s probably best - can you imagine if they kept asking "are you ovulating", "what cycle day are you on", " are you getting any symptoms" omg it would drive you more insane. Maybe it's just how they deal with it.

xx


----------



## pink32

HI ladies,

Hey dreamofabean, i also had that burning sensation in my ovaries but only up until i ovulated and now i have nothing...i'm currently 8dpo and had a sharp pain in my ovary last nite for a minute or so and thats it (hope it's not a cyst)...don't have any symptoms at all...no sore boobs no nothing.:shrug: how far along are u in ur cycle ?

Hopeful - so sorry AF came:cry: do you have a heavier period than usual? i hope ur ok babe?! i'm a bit worried about having af after cloimd too....

hopesfading - opks are strange things...i had 5+ this cycle at any time of the day(i never generally use them because i know i ovulate) ...i'm not that familiar with them at all - sorry ...are u getting bloods done so they can tell u if you ovulated? hope someone comes along and lets us know?!

Beanwood - hope your feeling better hun...this clomid has been a real emotional rollercoaster....ive been depressed the majority of the cycle....i was ok whilst taking the pills ( i was actually feeling great and was really nice) as soon as i took the last pill that was it for me...it all changed, Depression, emotional, and i became so nasty...:blush:


----------



## hopefulchick

Hey ladies. Hope everyone is getting on good:flower:

Opk's seemed to work pretty well for me. I started using them on cycle day 10. I got a positive pretty quickly on cycle day 12 and 13. They were very helpful to me, especially since I have never even gotten a hint of a positive before clomid:thumbup:
I am a person who has to pee every 5 minutes so it was hard but I held my urine for 3 hours (no drinking for 3 hours and no eating for 2 hours prior). And tbh, it was not that difficult to do. I tested twice a day- once at 2pm and another at 8 pm. I know that anytime before 10 am is not recommended. I hope it works out for you.:flower:

AFM- This period is painful and awful. Probably the worst period I have ever had, if you can even call it a period. I feel like a water faucet. Sorry if I am being too graphic today. The last thing I want to do is gross you guys out! Then I will have no one to listen to me babble on:friends:

Hopefully, tomorrow will be a better day for everyone:thumbup:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

It is 6.30 am and I am in bed watching the wiggles. OHHH I feel terrible. I was up i the night feeling really sick and horrendous what I can only describe as wind. I ws doubled over. I felt really sick, but couldn't be sick. TMI went to the toilet and that really eased it. Before I went though I had this pain in the top of my stomach that was lke wind and then in my lower it was like burning period pain. I finally went back to bed clutching apillow to my stomach and fell back to sleep. I thought I had a bug.

Oh what a night. Hope you lot are all ok and have a nice day. XX


----------



## pink32

hopeful and beanwood,

ooohh girls, i'm so sorry u both don't feel that great today...i think i jinxed myself too...
are you girls taking anything for pain relief?

big :hugs: to u both Xx


----------



## hopefulchick

Good morning ladies. It is 6 am here and besides my cold I feel pretty good today. AF still quite heavy but I am dealing. About to go pick up my Clomid for this cycle:thumbup:

Beanwood- really hope your illness has passed. I came down with a severe cold during my 2ww and I still have it. Think I might go get some meds but do not want to take anything that would interfere with the Clomid.:shrug: Your situation sounds painful and I hope it gets better real soon! :flower:

Dreamofabean- Hope your doc gives you soon positive news about your next step!:flower:

Pink- Are you having any pain today? I usually take a couple Tylenol for pain. I hope you are well.:thumbup:

Hopesfading- Hope you are doing well with opks and in general. I know it all seems overwhelming in the beginning but exciting at the same time:hugs:

Got loads to do today to keep me busy :laundry:

FX


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey girls,
Hope you're fee;ing a bit better?
Spoke to fs' secretary and they are gonna call me back tomorrow after speaking to fs as he is in theatre at the mo. Will see i suppose.....


----------



## hopefulchick

Good luck dream FX

It may sound kind of crazy but I actually feel NORMAL today. Like my old self:happydance:. My mind is clear. I am not overly emotional. The bloating is subsiding and MY NIPPLES STOPPED HURTING! That is the best part! Now if I could just remain NORMAL everything would be perfect. If what I have experienced for the last couple of weeks is what it is like to be pregnant, I'm gonna have my hands full:laugh2:

FX I stay normal, at least for a little bit, please[-o&lt;


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Just popping into to say hello and hope you are all ok.

I am feeling better just very windy.

XX


----------



## dreamofabean

Hee hee hopefulchick, i think clomid is good prepaation for pregnancy!! xx


----------



## hopefulchick

Have any of you considered using Instead soft cups?


----------



## dreamofabean

I use them hun!! They are GREAT!! Save on the mess and leaks!!:haha:
I was a bit anxious at first when i saw the size of them but theyre really easy to use, im defo going to keep using them, which reminds me, i need to order some!! :thumbup: x


----------



## hopefulchick

Dream- do you use them for AF or ttc? I am really considering giving it a go after BD.:shrug:


----------



## dreamofabean

TTC hun. I pop them in after BDing and they're great!!I love that they can be left in for 12 hours too!! Means that we have more flexibility with our BDing. Before wed only BD on evening as didnt want to move around too much and lose the spermies!! How they're snug and safe inside, we can dtd whenever we want! x


----------



## hopefulchick

Thanks dream. I'm gonna pick some up and try them out:thumbup: I hate having to lie there for 30 minutes every time (feels like an eternity:jo:) :haha:


----------



## pink32

Hi Girls,

Glad to hear everyone is feeling better!:thumbup:

i had never heard of soft cups - so i just googled them to see what it is...hehehe:blush: i've never seen them but i'm assuming they are alot better than tampons?!

:hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi everyone

Am feeling af pains. UGGGHHHHHHHH. :growlmad:

How is everybody else. :hugs:

X


----------



## pink32

oh really bean? 
is this the first time in ur cycle u feel like ur getting af?

reason i ask is because i've had back pain for the last week - like when ur just about to get af and i'm 5 days away.....


----------



## dreamofabean

I hope its not AF beanwood!! xxx


----------



## hopes fading

Hello ladies. Sounds like we are all a little more upbeat; I do hope so. Thanks for all your updates on OPK's - they are all helpful. I am only on CD4 so not going to start using until CD9 but I am today going to order some more on-line as I don't think the 7 I have will be enough. I am going to try a mixtre of CB and cheaper ones (wish I could afford all CB but it begins to get a little out of hand)! Will let you know how I am getting on.

I had to LOL, my OH and I are spending the night away on Friday and I said to him last night that I am worried I will forget to take my clomid and thermometer with me! He looked at me like I was an alien and said "as if there's any chance of that"! Me thinks I am border line (alright, completely) obsessed already! This had better work for us, the good Lord only knows what will become of us otherwise..

So, reading about soft cups and this is a new concept for me. Am I right in thinking you insert them after BD to stop the semen from escaping? Do some people use tampons for this too?! Shoot me now if I completely misunderstood and the poor lady who mentioned tampons is actually referring to af! I hate having to lay still for 20 mins or so after BD and even when I do, I find that when I stand up, there is still leakage (sorry for graphic details!)

Perhaps I need to be looking into these soft cups too!

X


----------



## dreamofabean

Id recommend them, they're great!x


----------



## Beanwood

Hi 

Unfortunetly af pains prior to af are quite normal for me even this early. Went for my 21 day blood test today so will see what that says - assuming I have gone for it at the right time. Think I had pos opk last fri/sat, but had a bit of egg white cm few days before that so are a bit confused. AAAAHHHH. I hate being so intune with all the aches and pains. Oh well. Thank you everyone for being so kind especialy when you don,t all feel great yourselves. XX

Pink hope the back pain is a good sign for you.


----------



## hopefulchick

Beanwood & Pink- FX :af::af::af: I hope that witch stays far away from you!

Good luck on day 21 bloods Beanwood:thumbup:

Hopesfading- I don't think tampons are used after BD :haha: At least I hope not:dohh: I looked up the price for softcups and they were only $7.99 for a box. :thumbup: 

Dream- Have you spoke to doc yet? FX

AFM- First pill tomorrow, trying to hold on to my last bit of sanity:wacko:


----------



## hopes fading

Oh dear - I really am stupid at times! Still, my gaff may have made a few snigger, I do hope so! I shall read up more on soft cups and maybe add them to my purchase later on today!

So you are clomid days 2-6 starting tomorrow? 

Agreed, may the witch stay far away from all the hopefuls, some success stories would be amazing.

X


----------



## dreamofabean

Called odcs back, no news today. Maybe tomorrow.
Have just found out my little sister is pregnant. Happy for her but feeling even more of a failure. God i hate how much ttc hurts.


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

In bed so thought I would say hi. Dreamofabean you are not a failure at all. I know how hard it is when you hear of someone announcing pregnancy. You are happy for them, probably more so because you know how hard it is and you don't want others to to go through it. When it happens for you though it will all have been worth it. I remember how I felt when trying for my first, I thought it would never happen. But it did and I have a very cheeky 5 year old to prove it. Sending you lots of thoughts and hope. 

And to all you other girls lots of baby dust aswell. 

XX


----------



## Beanwood

And forgot have a good camping holiday. X


----------



## hopefulchick

Dream-:hugs::hugs::hugs: I truly understand. I just had a conversation with my mother today and she adamantly stated that I should have no trouble conceiving because she didn't (four kids) and neither did my little sister (who has 3 kids) so why would I? I love my mom but sometimes she says some insensitive things. She even conceived while on birth control so she does not understand why it is so hard for me.:dohh: Unless you have experienced infertility, you have no idea of the heartache that comes with it. I wish I could take your pain away.:flower:


----------



## hopefulchick

hopes fading said:


> Oh dear - I really am stupid at times! Still, my gaff may have made a few snigger, I do hope so! I shall read up more on soft cups and maybe add them to my purchase later on today!
> 
> So you are clomid days 2-6 starting tomorrow?
> 
> Agreed, may the witch stay far away from all the hopefuls, some success stories would be amazing.
> 
> X

:flower:I take the pills on cycle days 5-9 FX


----------



## hopefulchick

Beanwood & Pink- How many dpo are you??:happydance:


----------



## pink32

Hey Chickies,

I've been so busy at work today just logged in now.

Hopeful- i am 10 dpo today...i'm trying not to even think about it, its driving me nuts:wacko: 

i feel so normal it's not even funny...i guess my back pain is the only thing i dont usually get, but i'm just putting this down to clomid... I've put everything bad down to clomid this month..including the most obvious part to dh which has definately been my moods...:blush:

Bean, how u doing? pls tell me AF has stayed away! 

dream & hopesfading hope u guys are doing well... X:hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Hope everybody is good. Have a lovely day planned taking my eldest to the Blackcountry Museam with my mom. Hoe it takesmy mind off things bit to.

I think I am 8-10 days past (if I did Ovulate) and stil getting af pains.

Thinking of everybody.

Pink - we are nearly at same point in cycle.

Hopefulchick - I don't think perole always realsie what they are saying. I am one of 4 aswell my mom never had any problems conceiving, did however have to have lots of meds partic with last to sustain pregnancy. My best friend and I were talking a few days ago and she asked how long we had been trying "I said 20 months now" to which she replied that isn't that long. My friend conceived 2 without having to try that long. KNow she didn't mean to hurt my feelings.

Hopesfading - how are you doing?

XX


----------



## pink32

bean, i cant remember if i have already asked you, but did you get the bloating from the clomid? and if so are you still bloated?

i am still bloated and it is driving me banannas:wacko: i feel so uncomfortable, i hate it!

will u test or are you going to wait?


----------



## hopefulchick

Thanks Beanwood:hugs: I know they mean well. I hope you enjoy your day:thumbup:

Pink- I believe everyone on this thread had to deal with being bloated. Besides the sore nipples, I would have to say that being bloated was on of the worst symptoms! I hope it settles down soon for you.

Fingers crossed for all of you.:flower:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi

Pink - I do still feel a bit bloated but nothing like I was. I have no hpts and am trying really hard to resist buying them. To be honest I am not feeling very hopeful. Just feel that I am going to come on. Have stinking headache aswell. How are you feeling? When are you going to test?

Hi Hopefulchick and Hopes fading hope you are ok.
XX


----------



## hopes fading

Hi ladies. I hope everyone is OK today? Beanwood, am urging the witch to stay far from your door... I hope all the horrid symptoms fade for you all too. 
Just read on another thread of a lady who has just got her BFP on 1st cycle of clomid - I love these stories!
Afm, nothing to report really, CD 6, 4 days into my clomid; OH swears I am more emotional and needy than ever (cheeky sod for saying it though he just may have a point)! I have had a few random tummy aches but I can't be sure it's related. Now af has gone we shall start the BD'ing and I am aiming for every other day throughout cycle?!
I will start OPK's in a few days and have ordered soft cups too! Been away over night and annoyingly they have tried to deliver but taken them to the post office so I will not be able to collect until Mon now. Dying to have a go and see if I can put them in!
Looking forward to everyone's updates. X


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

about to start clomid for the first time at the end of august. any advice?


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Born2beamommy

This is only my first round, so not an expert. Only thing I would say is just try and go with however you are feeling an dnot be to hard on yourself. You many however not have any symptons. For me the worst thing has been moods, bloating and headaches. Not all at the same time I hasten to add. When I was taking the tablet I had terrible a terrible headache for about 3 days. The doc prescribed me some soluble paracetomol and it really works. Then I have had bloating and moods (being emotional/teary) throughout. The headaches are starting to return now and I am coming to teh end of my cycle. Oh and I had a rash, it didn't hurt though and went after a few days. Remember though not everybody has any symptons. I will take it again if that helps even though at one point I didn't think I would.

Good luck it will all be worth it. Keep posted on your progress. xx


----------



## Beanwood

Hopes fading good luck with the soft cups. Had never heard of them myself either. X


----------



## hopes fading

Born2beamommy, 1st cycle for me too so no tips apart from maybe to take the pills at night as it may lessen the side effects? That is how I was advised and what I am doing.
Beanwood, I have a rash too but wasn't going to say anything as I have the same rash quite often. It's really strange but usually if I am getting any kind of illness, I get this rash and then tend not to get very ill, if you know what I mean? Anyway, I have it now and I have a feeling it's the clomid as there is absolutely nothing wrong with me besides! How strange. X


----------



## Beanwood

I never get rashes so for me it i assumed that it had to be the clomid. But as I said earlier it did not hurt or itch or anything. X


----------



## hopes fading

No, it's just red (a little like measles) and for me on my neck, chest, tummy, groin and inner arms. Always in those places for me. Someone once told me it's a viral rash but I have mentioned it to a Pharmacist and a GP who each looked at me like I was crazy. I have been getting this 4-6 times a year maybe, for approx. 10 years now and I am fairly sure I am a pretty healthy person with no diseases! Who knows if it's connected to the clomid but it really feels to me as though it is this time?


----------



## hopefulchick

Hello Ladies:flower:

Beanwood- How are you feeling today? Any difference? When does AF usually show her face? FX for you :happydance:

Hopesfading- Sorry to hear about your rash. My sister had extremely sensitive skin and would have rashes for just about anything. I hope you feel better soon. Getting ready for serious BD!! Good luck. Did you pick up any preseed? What day are you starting opk's? FX :thumbup:

Dream- Have you talked with fs? Hope there's some good news! FX

Born2BeAMommy- Love your name!! I am on my second cycle (day 2 of Clomid). Just like last cycle, not really any difference while taking the pills but right around ovulation time it really hit me and I did not feel normal until the second day of AF! The two major things were bloating and sore nipples. But like Beanwood said everyone is different. FX Clomid takes it easy on you:thumbup: Good luck! Keep us updated.

AFM- Picked up Soft cups and opk's today :happydance: Still have some preseed from last cycle. I have been drinking green tea to see if it increases my CM. I don't usually have an issue with CM but with all the BD, the more the merrier. :thumbup: I am just feeling anxious about DH. I hope he doesn't feel pressured to perform. It really got to him last cycle. I am trying to not talk to much about it which is difficult because he works out of town and we have to arrange his work schedule around my ovulation it:dohh::dohh::dohh: Please let this be OUR cycle! Best wishes ladies. Keep me updated....

Have you girls heard of the Sperm Meets Egg Plan?? I was thinking about trying it, but not sure because of DH schedule.:shrug:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Hopefulchick

based on my previous cycles I would expect to start spotting tomorrow and than full cycle by wed/thur. Am still getting lets of AF pains and that is it really. Am weeing a lot but think that is prob because I am off work and making lots of tea. Thats it, so no signs that make me think this could be the month. Prob best as if you start thinking that you are then it is even more disappointing. Am not feeling to bad really. Anyway am glad that you are getting to bd point as atleast you feel like you are moving forward a bit then. Hope your dh is ok and and doesnt't feel pressured. We worry about so much don't we, us not being able to get pregnant and about putting pressure on them. Is it any wonder that we get stressed. 

Good luck to all. XX


----------



## Beanwood

Pink 

How are you getting on? x


----------



## pink32

Hey Bean,

have been feeling pains on and off in my abdomen, also have had some waves of nausea the last 2 days but havent been nauseous yet...apart from that i'm ok babe!

how about you? i've got 2 days to go, but not even thinking of testing...DH wants me to test but i cant bring myself to do it...dont feel positive because i'm so use to getting BFN's and really want to avoid seeing that BFN for as long as possible....

if i don't get AF by friday i'll prob test then...but i'm currently 12 dpo today!

have u tested yet?

hopeful, dream, hopes fading - hope you are all well.

born2beamommy - this was also my first month on clomid and i took it at night to offset any side effects...i didnt have any effects whilst i was taking the pills, just mild headaches, which are still lurking around even now. Everyone reacts differently to it. Try not to read too much about it either...i read so many different posts by different people, that it actually took me 3 months to build up the courage to actually take the first pill:wacko:...i was freaking out about the side effects that much...But seriously i didn't have no where near the side effects i was expecting. Good luck hun!

hope everyone is having a good weekend xoxo:hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Pink have not tested yet. Am not buying any either. Had lots of af pains in the night.h

Hopefulchick, Hopesfading, BTBM hope you are all getting on ok with yours.

X


----------



## hopes fading

Good morning ladies. I am sniggering away to myself as I sit here drinking green tea and grapefruit juice (Hopeful; I though grapefruit was for increased CM and grn tea for fertility in general)? I also just took my folic acid and 1000mg (bought completely by mistake as they are seriously huge) evening primrose capsule! 
Finished the clomid last night and feel really good knowing that in theory, eggies should be growing soon :-D Just one fly in my ointment - I woke at 6am to take my temp and low and behold, when I reached under my pillow to get my BBT I realised I'd gone to bed tipsy and put my toothbrush there instead! I had to laugh though!

I am starting OPK's CD9 - be honest though ladies, anyone think that's too late? Hopeful, how about you?

Pink, Bean; I know I do not need to tell you both but try not to over think it, we all know of BFP's that have come following loads of symptoms - and those that have come after none at all... 
Bean it's really sweet that your DH wants you to test but you are doing the right thing waiting. Stay strong and I hope that the next few days go quickly for you both.

Hopeful, let me know how you get on with the cups - I can't wait for mine to arrive! I hope we can both manage not to talk about it too much this cycle as it does add pressure to the OH's, especially if they are inclined that way anyway. How hard is it not to though!!!

Happy Sunday's one and all.

X


----------



## hopes fading

Hopeful, I have heard of Sperm Meets Egg Plan but not tried it as my OH struggles to meet my demands at the best of times (he would kill me if he knew I wrote this). It sounds good though and if your OH is willing then go for it! 
TMI I know but I can't resist - we had the very best BD last night and I am really hoping we can continue like this for the month!!!
X


----------



## pink32

i just went to the toilet and wiped brownish CM...i think thats it for me - i'm out!


----------



## hopes fading

Oh honey, that is awful. I really hope it is just some random spotting but if it is the evil af then love and hugs to you and even more luck for next cycle. If you are anything like me then you will feel rotten for a few days and then from somewhere, you will find positivity for the next cycle.
Life is cruel but we will get what we want in the end, one way or another.

X


----------



## pink32

i am honestly so so angry! i just cant be bothered with this anymore! 

i don't always spot before af but it is definately not uncommon for me to do so...i am also getting pain in my ovaries and feel af is definately coming on early...i never get pains this early....it must be the trusty clomid.

i feel like screaming!


----------



## hopefulchick

Good morning to all. 

Pink- I am so sorry:hugs: I hope it isn't so. I had ovary pain right before AF also which I have only experienced with using Clomid:dohh:

Beanwood- I am really going to be like you this cycle and not test. It absolutely drained me last cycle and I am determined to not let that happen. I am still crossing my fingers for you :flower:

Hopesfading- I have read that green tea may increase CM and improve the quality. I know grapefruit juice is preferred but I can not, for the life of me, stomach grapefruit juice, lol.:haha: So I am trying whatever I can! Also, CD 9 is not too late. I started on CD 10 and will do the same this cycle. Good to hear someone is having great BD while ttc:thumbup: Hope some of your luck rubs off on me :blush:


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey girls, 
home from camping now! How is everyone??
I spoke to hospital again, all they could tell me was that i cant start a new clomid cycle until af comes....yup, already knew that!!! Was a waste of time!! Am going to wait until the proper nurse is back from hols (25th) and call again. I got another + on thursday, a cb smiley! Stupid body!! Grr!!
Thanks for all the lovely comments. I just get mad as she's 21, only been with oh 9 months and has no job, nor does he! I waited 8 yrs with hubs to have a bubs so we can provide for it and now my taxes will pay for her baby! Grr! I'm happy for her but im still mad, thats bad isnt it? Am i a horrible person? :(


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Dreamofabean

Was camping good. You are not horrible at all for feeling that way. Stop thinking it. It is totally natural, we all have those thoughts. I have a friend whos sister had a baby about 7 weeks after I had my second. So that baby is now about 2 1/2. Since I have been trying for another one she has had an abortion and then gone on to have a baby who is now about 4 months old. (This is her 5th child) When my friend told me I have to confess I thought some quite horrible things about her and then felt really bad. But I decided not to give myself a hard time over the thoughts I had. It is human nature.

Hope you get the answers on the 25th - bit of a wait though isnt it. 
I am phoning formy results tomorrow.

XX


----------



## dreamofabean

Camping was great thanks honey, just what i needed to get away for a couple of days!!
Thanks for your kindness hun, i know youre right but feel guilty feeling how i do!
I know, its a crappy wait, the fs is awful! DH has suggested looking into going private and getting an idea of costs so we'll see. Hope youre results are good honey xxx


----------



## Beanwood

I went private for initial appointment when ttc my 1st. I went to see a consultant at a place called west midlands hospital, it is on colman hill, between lye and halesowen. I live near stourbridge. He was brilliant. He booked me for a laparoscopy. Everything was fine and I conceived the following month, which is apparently common after a lap. I have been to see him again this time but not privately, I was referred by my doctor. Non-private he is dudley based. it was nearly 7 years ago though that i saw him privately. He is a really nice man, really put me at ease. If you decide to go that route he might be worth checking out. Just a thought. 

xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Ah thanks honey, that's great to know!! The only other place i know is midlands fertility service in aldridge. They hold open evenings on the last thursday of each month so might pop in on ome of them and get an idea of costs etc. I dont think we can really afford it but my fs is a waste of time!x


----------



## hopefulchick

How is everyone getting on today? 

Dream- Glad you enjoyed yourself. Sorry to hear that fs is so passive with you. That is the last thing you need right now:dohh: Hope you get some answers soon but like Beanwood said that seems a bit of a long wait:nope: We'll be right here in case you want to scream!!! :friends:

AFM- The Clomid Crazies have started again but this time sooner than last cycle. My breast have begun to swell (nipples are ok!, so far:thumbup:) and I have gotten the WORST headache ever:growlmad: Starting to feel boated, that might be because I feel like I want to eat everything in sight- What is going on with me??? :shrug: And I am only on CD 7:dohh:

Did I really sign up for this....again???:wacko:


----------



## dreamofabean

Aww bless you hopeful!! my tummy hasnt gone down at all since i started the clomid!! CD32 now! GRR! I have a big tummy and proper pg signs! I knnow know what they mean about clomid giving you symptoms! Ive not even oved and had such sore boobs and am constantly weeing!! How random really!! 
Hope you're not suffering too badly!! I've never had a cleavage so love that clomid makes my boobs swell!! ha ha xx


----------



## Beanwood

Oh no Hopefulchick. Just rememebr it will pass. Amazing isn't it how your emotions change. XX


----------



## hopefulchick

Dream- (.)(.) :haha: That made me laugh! :flower: Sorry AF hasn't shown and you have all these symptoms. Have you thought of taking a hpt just in case you actually did ovulate? I know your body has been out of sorts with all the confusing opk's. 

Beanwood- I am totally feeling like a CRAZY person today :wacko: Have you had any spotting? Fingers crossed for you Bean :flower:

I would really love for someone (anyone) on here to get a BFP[-o&lt;

Hope everyone else is getting on good today:hugs:


----------



## pink32

Hi Girls,

i'm still spotting and AF due tommorow. Right on time! i'm so so guttered i cant even begin to tell you all. I can feel that i am going to have the worst period pain ever! it just keeps getting better.

hopeful - sorry u have the headaches again..i'm seriously thinking i dont know whether i can go thru all this again.

dream - i'm with you on the (.)(.0)'s scenario..heehhe..hope af show for u soon babe!

bean - how many dpo are u now? seems promising for you babe! fx'd 

hopesfading - hope ur doing well..

Well i'm just going to feel sorry for myself all day today - and wait for aF to come on...

hope everyones having a better day xoxo


----------



## hopefulchick

Pink- Wish I could take your pain away. :hugs: I am a little out of it today. I was expecting the same response as the first cycle of Clomid which kind of has me nervous for the upcoming days:shrug:


----------



## pink32

hey Hopeful,

i'm definately out. AF has started in full force - 1 day early!:shrug:

i've cried myself out this morning and am stumped what to do!

i dont know if i do one more round of clomid or to go straight into ivf?

my FS only gave me 2 rounds of clomid and said if it doesnt work in 2 rounds it probably wont work for us....i guess it was up to dh's spermies.

i had at least 2 eggs this cycle and nothing, so i'm thinking why would this time be any different? i'm am so so confused.

sorry for the rant!

i could just imagine how nervous you are, all i can say is the Very very best of luck for you this cycle. i pray it works babe - i truly hope it does...

life is just so cruel sometimes.

where abouts are u in ur cycle? xoxo


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Pink wish I could say something to make you feel better. Am thinking of you. X

Hopefulchick - hope you are ok and symtons are not being to botehrsome.

Hopesfading - u ok.

Dream - so annoying when you want your period to come so you can get on with a new cycle.

I have not started spotting yet, but continue to hav painful af cramps. Am expecting period at any point. Have not tested. X


----------



## wobberly

Hi, 
Hope you dont mind me posting. I am on my first round of Clomid and currently CD13. I have not had any side effects at all and worried that Clomid hasnt worked for me :-(
When does everyone get OV pains etc...x


----------



## hopes fading

Hello all

Pink, really sorry for you. Don't make any rash decisions; you will feel more positive in a few days I'm sure. And hey, no matter what route you end up taking, you will reach your desired destination I'm certain. 

Beanwood - I have everything x'ed for you...

Welcome Wobberly. I too am on my 1st cycle with clomid, CD8 and no symptoms for me either. I was a bit emotional CD 3-4 but that really is about it. I am not panicking yet though. Are you using OPK's to detect ovulation?

As for the rest of you ladies, I hope you are OK (inbetween the moments of craziness and bloating, that is)! I look forward to any news.

X


----------



## wobberly

I am but dont think I am doing them right.....

No line on them yet :-(

I will keep going with me. I have no EWCM either! 
x


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey ladies,
Pink im sorry af got you....can you send her my way please?! hee hee. Beanwood there is still hope!!! Wobberly welcome!!!
AFM: no i havent done an hpt as my temps are so low, dont think there is any chance!! Unless i have no progesterone! Grr! xx


----------



## hopefulchick

Hi Ladies.

Pink- I know how it feels. Major disappointment. You try not to get your hopes up but us women can't help it. We want this so bad. I felt the same way you do now.:hugs::hugs: Like the other ladies said- Don't make any decisions today. Maybe have a talk with DH and see how he feels. What day do you have to start Clomid on?

Beanwood- What a strong woman! If I could only hhave a ounce of your strength when it comes to testing. I hope this is it for you:thumbup:

Hopesfading- We are on the same cycle day 8!!!:happydance: How exciting!

Wobberly-:wave: Welcome. I experienced my major days of ovulation pain on cycle day 13 and 14. Because you have no pains does not mean it isn't working. Everyone is different, so please do not lose hope. Some women actually O late in their cycles due to Clomid. What day did you start opk's? Last cycle, I tested my urine twice a day and held it for 3 hours prior to testing and limited my liquid intake so my urine would be more concentrated.
Hope that helps. FX

AFM- WTH- I am losing my mind because last night everything started coming back again. My throat is swollen, my nose is stuffy, sneezing and coughing. I was perfectly fine and over my cold. Then I start the Clomid and I am sick again. Something is not right. Why is my body doing this every time I take this Clomid?:help:


----------



## dreamofabean

Awww bless you hopeful. All i can assume is that its having a big effect on your body? That's gotta be a good thing though right? Body is putting everything into making you a perfect egg! xx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Trust me hopeful it is taking all of my strength not go and buy some tests. If I had some then i would have definetly used them. I am waiting for my progesterone test first, cause telling myself that unless that has risen then there is no point. Still feel like af coming though.

Baby dust to you all.
X


----------



## hopes fading

Hi all.

Nothing to report from me apart from hoping for an enjoyable BD this evening. I am well up for it at the moment - more so than usual possibly; could it be the clomid?!

Wobberley; OPK's are so frustrating. I am starting testing tomorrow or the next day but have never had one work so far. All I will do differently this time is drink absolutely nothing for 4 hours before hand to be sure my urine is as diluted as poss. Not looking forward to it but there you go. I don't get much CM either but have been drinking green tea and grapefruit juice daily to try and increase it. 

Hopeful, what is your usual cycle length? Mine is 32-33 days though there have been a few exceptions lately! Do let me know all your symptoms...

Pink, I hope you are OK? Any further thoughts on clomid this cycle and if so, when should you start?

Bean - stay strong!!! Really hard I know but I think you will be glad you waited. Did you have a blood test for progesterone - is that the same test that says if you've o/v'd or not? Excuse my ignorance!

Good vibes to all of you.

X


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all, welcome wobberley

Am in bed having af pains. ahhhhh. If its going to come I would rather it just do so as going away week wednesday. Would be nice to get it out the way.

How is everybody else doing? xx

Hopesfading - yeah the blood test was to see if i had ovulated. (21 day progesterone blood test they call it) when tested before clomid it was 6.8. Hopefully it is more than that now. Still waiting for results. 

Dream - have you bean to the docs to get your thyroid checked. X


----------



## dreamofabean

Not yet bean but i will defo go soon!! When do you get your results hun??xx


----------



## hopefulchick

Hey ladies :flower:

Bean- Really good point about waiting for progesterone test results. Will save you money and sanity:thumbup: I am hoping you get a high number:happydance: When will you know?

Hopesfading- As soon as DH gets home we will start :sex::haha: He even agreed to taking a few extra days off for me this upcoming week so we can have a better chance :happydance: That is a lot from him because he is a workaholic:wacko: 

Dream- I really hope it is just a sign that my body is working:shrug: Just really weird:shrug: I also temp and knew that when my temp dropped last cycle and didn't go back up I was done. Hopefully, AF comes soon so you can start again. Can they bring on AF for you (Provera) if you didn't ovulate?? :shrug:

Fingers crossed for some dark opk lines this week ladies:happydance:

:dust:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Hope everyone is ok.

Maybe results today or tommorow. XX


----------



## hopes fading

Morning all. Advance warning, far TMI, you may not want to read further?! 

The soft cups arrived yesterday and although I was a bit shocked at how they looked I decided to give one a try anyway. 

After a wonderful BD (again- must be my lucky week)! I tried to insert one and promptly lost it?! I kid you not. I knew it wasn't in the right position as I had let go of it far too soon and so I had to remove it. However, it had gone so far inside me that all attempts to move it failed and just exasperated leakage. 

After half an hour I got it out but sadly, I don't think a single sperm could have survived the ordeal. I was gutted (silly really)! and asked OH if there was any chance of an immediate repeat performance! But hey, I'm not that lucky... 

I will use my first OPK this afternoon - already dreading the no drinking no peeing aspect; seems inhumane!

How is everyone else? Bean; I hope you get your results today and Pink, if you are reading, I'm still thinking of you.

Luck to all, Hopes. X


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Ladies

I have been reading this thread for a while now and thought I'd finally come introduce myself. 

I started my 1st cycle of clomid this month - currently on CD17 - think I Ov'd yesterday as OPKs and pains all correspond! I didnt have any side effects from the clomid what so ever (minus the odd hot flash but that could of been the weather). I thought it might not even be working but had my scan on CD13 and i had 2 ripe follicles (18mm) each - but a thin-ish lining (6mm). That was friday though and if I only Ov'd yesterday then the lining will be thicker by now (i hope). 

Anyway hope all you ladies are doing well. Sorry to hear AF got some of you. :hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

Welcome Reba!!! :)
Hopes, have you seen the vid on the softcup website? Gives a demo showing how to put the softcup in?? I have to admit i giggled a bit as theyre pretty huge to lose!!! :) 
Hope everyone's well!! Beanwood hope you get your results soon!! 
Hopefulcheick, the hospital were rubbish, going to call next week when nurse is back and badger them a bit!! I think it would make sense to give me provera xx


----------



## hopefulchick

Hopesfading, :haha: You are making me nervous about using them!! I think I will watch the video. I didn't know there was one:thumbup: I will start testing tomorrow because today is my last day on the Clomid pill. FX

Gotta love the joys of ttc:flower:

Welcome Reba! And good luck with this cycle! Everything sounds great for you. :thumbup: Do you temp?:shrug:

Bean- Thinking of you and how you must be feeling :thumbup: FX you get some news soon!

Dream- I really sucks that we put our all into trying to make a baby and then you have hospital workers that are slacking:dohh: I hope AF comes today so you don't have to bother with them. Are you going to ask fs for a day 21 progesterone test next cycle?

AFM- Woke up still feeling like I have a cold. Hope it goes away soon. I have been loading up on orange juice and soup but that all is going to come to an end tomorrow when I start testing and start dehydrating myself:haha: FX


----------



## Lisa84

Hey Ladies,

I'm brand spanking new to this thread but have just been prescribed clomid (a whole hour ago) and thought i would say hi

I'm very excited to get the next stage of my TTC journey underway just need to wait until my next AF before i can start (whenever that maybe)

Good luck everyone i'm sure i will be asking tons of questions over the next couple weeks :)


----------



## dreamofabean

Welcome Lisa!!

Hopefulchick: im scheduled for bloods on cd21 for next 2 cycles x


----------



## hopefulchick

Welcome Lisa! How exciting:happydance:Good luck!

Dream- That is great! :thumbup:


----------



## hopes fading

Dream and hopeful - thanks, if I decide to use the soft cups again I will watch the video. I really have no doubt it was user error opposed to the product being rubbish. I still don't think it's for me though! Hopeful, please don't be put off by my experience, I can be a real idiot at times, even with a diagram and written instructions to follow! What CD's are you taking clomid?

I have been a good girl, drank hardly anything for almost 3 hours and haven't peed once. This is unheard of for me - I can't even go that long through the night! OPK's had better work now!

Welcome Lisa and Reba. Reba, what is your usual cycle length? Wishing you all the best of luck. Lisa, hoping af shows soon so that you can move on to the next stage. I am on my 1st cycle of clomid, still only CD 9 but this is the most optimistic I have felt in almost 18 months, it's such a relief to have some assistance...

X


----------



## dreamofabean

Hopes fading i think its just a case of practise makes perfect!! Like when you first use tampons i guess, i remember my 14 yr old self getting through a whole box of those before i got it right!! hee hee. Glad you're feeling positive honey!! Pass some PMA this way please!! ;)


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks Hopes i really can't wait. It's like a sense of relief and i'm so optimistic too. I'm not even dreadin the side effects as at least it will mean that something is going on in there unlike the 2-3 AF's i currently have a year.

FX it comes on it's own but if not they will force it in 4 weeks so not long now.

I have bought some softcups and preseed too. I haven't tried them yet but might have a practise before i start on Clomid. They do look very big though x


----------



## hopes fading

Good plan Lisa, defo practice before the clomid so that you are expert by the time it counts. I should have done the same instead I ended up wasting a BD as I really am convinced that I removed all of the sperm in my attemt to insert and then remove cup! Oh well, putting it down to experience and trying not to dwell on it.

Is there any chance you could have conceived this cycle? Sorry if that is a dumb question but I don't know what happens when women have very irregular cycles. 

All, is there a rule of thumb about how long after the last pill o/v is likely to occur? And if I o/v earlier than usual (I don't think I always o/v and I don't really know when is usual for me but I am fairly sure I have as late as CD 24 in the past) does this mean my cycle length may change?

Just did 1st OPk which was negative, as expected really.

Hope everyone is having a good day. Dreams, PMA to you - I have more than usual this month. I have even wondered if the clomid is having a strange effect on me as I feel really happy and at one with the world. OH and I are getting on great, I think he has noticed that I am far less stressed about TTC than usual. Perhaps I needed these hormones and they are doing me some good in all ways?!

X


----------



## Lisa84

hmmmm i don't think i conceived this cycle but definately not sure. I had a Lap & Dye last month which caused me to AF so if this month was going to be a regular one i would be due next week.

I always know when i am going to get my AF because a couple of weeks before it arrives i always get signs of ovulation e.g. EWCM etc. Don't know whether i actually ovulate though. I haven't had that since my lap & Dye so doubt anything will have been going on in there.

I have a question tho. I am currently Agnus Castus, Chromium and EPO. Am i ok to continue to take these once i start clomid?


----------



## hopes fading

Well it sounds possible Lisa which I think is all we can hope for when LTTC! I hope you have! I don't know anyting about Agnus Castus or Chromium but I am taking EPO to help counteract any side effects of the clomid. I doubt that taking anything herbal will affect clomid but I am no expert... Oh, I am drinking green tea for fertility and grapefruit juice to increase CM (I've heard a side effect of clomid is that you may have less CM)? Who knows if it is working but I feel virtuous for doing it!!! X


----------



## Beanwood

Hi girls

Welcome reba and lisa. Good luck to both of you this month.

Hopes fading - the soft cup scenario is the kind of thing thant would happen to me.

Hopefulchick- sounds like you are having a quite a good month with the bd. Wish i could be more positive bout that side of it.

Dream - hope you af comes soyou can get with next cycle.

Pink - how are you?


I have still had no results and have still not purchased ant hpts. Feel c**p though. Headache all day and knackered. Kids have headlice again. Aaaggghhhh........ They are driving me mad (the headlice that is). I hate head lice.They make me feel sick.


----------



## dreamofabean

Beanwood said:


> I have still had no results and have still not purchased ant hpts. Feel c**p though. Headache all day and knackered. Kids have headlice again. Aaaggghhhh........ They are driving me mad (the headlice that is). I hate head lice.They make me feel sick.

Can you call about results hun?? 
Headlice are minging!! Wanna know a solution? Well, a theory we have at work!! All of us have long hair and have never had lice..... GHD straightners!! They're that hot they must fry em!!:haha:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi have phoned about results but they were not in. Going to ring again tomorrow. Fortunetly I don't think I have lice, my mom has checked my hair. Still itching though. Have spent ages going through their hair. Both my sons have got longish hair. The 5 yr old wants it cut short. Think that might be a good idea. Might get some straightners though - the headlice solution i keep buying i will soon have enough money.

Anyway - how are you? Any signs of af yet. X


----------



## dreamofabean

What a pain!! 
No signs of AF yet hun! Think it'll be a long wait!! Yup consider a pair of straightners, know it sounds crazy but none of us have had em and our kids at school are crawling half the time!


----------



## hopefulchick

Hopesfading- I took the pills cycle days 5-9. Today is my last pill. I will start testing tomorrow because I got my positive fairly quickly on cycle day 12 last cycle. So here's hoping it comes pretty quick again:thumbup: I do not know what the usual day that women on Clomid ovulate. I know that before Clomid I never had a positive opk. FX for your opk's:flower:

Does anyone know why some doctors prescribe Clomid on different cycle days, like some take it CD 3-7 and others CD 5-9? :shrug:


----------



## hopefulchick

Bean- I am itching just from reading your post! So sorry. Hope you get it cleared up real quick:thumbup: At least it kind of takes your mind off everything else, at least for the moment:flower:


----------



## hopefulchick

Hopesfading- I am the same way. I can never hold my urine. I always have to pee. So, this opk thing is hard for me too! I almost died when I had to hold my urine for the abdominal ultrasound! :loo:


----------



## Beanwood

Hopefulchick you are right about them giving me something else to think about. I was practically freaking yesterday when I found them on my eldest. I was at MIL trying to get them out. She had a torch on his head. Think she thought I was nuts. Maybe they are a blessing in disguise. They have been bothering me a lot. Infact i have just come to bed, but before bed have just coated my hair in conditioner and put it in plaits. Am not getting obsessed with poas but with headlice. Why couldnt i have had a nice distraction like shopping or a manicure. OHHH yeah money. XX 

With regards to dcs prescribing tablets diff. days i have read that the earlier you take tablets the more folliclesit potentially produces, but less mature. The later you take them the are less follicles but they are more mature. Please anybody feel free to correct meif this is rubbish. XX


----------



## dreamofabean

hopefulchick said:


> I almost died when I had to hold my urine for the abdominal ultrasound! :loo:

My friend had one and said she was finding it impossoble to not pee. I asked how much she'd drank and she said 2 big bottles of water.... She'd misinterpreted the letter and drank 2 litres rather than pints!!:haha: Imagine trying to hold that amount in!!! :haha:


----------



## hopefulchick

I drank the recommended 32 ounces (2 pints) and I almost cried. The lady was taking FOREVER to do my ultrasound!:sad2: She let me release a tiny bit so the ultrasound would be tolerable, but it still hurt! After the abdominal ultrasound, I was scheduled for a trans-vaginal ultrasound and she asked me to urinate because my bladder had to be empty, right? So halfway through the trans-vaginal ultrasound she told me my bladder had completely filled again and had to stop the ultrasound and pee again! I never want to do another one of those again!


----------



## Beanwood

I amnot best at holding either. Think its made sommuch worse that you know you have to hold it. Why do they always run late when you are holding a wee aswell. Once when i had an abdominal ultrasound i couldn't hold it any longer and had to pee. I had to have the ultrasound done internally instead.:nope: Now i make sure i hold. xx


----------



## dreamofabean

What a nightmare hopeful!! 
I was okish for my scan, didnt find it too difficult! I just find i struggle with opks as if i dont drink much i get really bad back ache! So makes it harder to get a concentrated sampe!! x


----------



## pink32

hi girls 
i feel like i've missed out on a whole heap..

bean - sorry to hear about the head lice - hope it goes for u quickly babe! theres nothing worse....(apart from BFN's)

i'm assuming u dont have AF - which is great! so have u tested - sorry if you have posted more earlier...i havent been on for a few days...i've been an absolute head case and so depressed.

hope everyone else is doing well xoxoxo


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Pink

Sorry to hear that you are feeling low. Are you going to take the clomid? I agree bfn worse than headlice. 

I have not tested yet. Still not got blood test results. I am going to ring again today.

Hope you have a better day. X


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning ladies, 

Hopeful - I have temped in the past (for nearly a year) but I got so bored of it (and disappointed when I got the pre AF dip) that I gave up. But during that time I realised I Ov on CD16. 

Hopesfading - I have a 30-32 day cycle usually but I usually start spotting on CD26 for 5-6 days (i think its one of the reasons I cant get pregnant but of course DR and FS dont think its a problem). FS said the clomid might help if the spotting is a hormonal thing - however it coulg also be fibroids. She said if the clomid doesnt help then the next step for me is a hysteroscopy to look inside the uterus.... I really dont fancy that - the HSG was bad enough! 

Ive been TTC for 33 months now and not even the faintest hint of a BFP - i really hope the clomid works. 

Hopes - you asked about ovulation also - i think you are suppose to Ov 5-9 days after your last clomid pill but of course nothing is certain. I Ov'd 9 days after my last one!


----------



## hopes fading

Hi ladies. 

Pink, I hope you have progressively better days... Have you decided if you are taking clomid this cycle? X

Reba, thanks re when I may expect o/v. Please remind me what days you took clomid? All the best of luck to you, 33 months is a long time. I hope clomid is going to be your saviour.

Hopeful - great news that your DH is taking time out of work, I hope you have quality BD's!

I think I am now getting my knickers in a bit of a twist about which days people are taking clomid (must have too much time on my hands)! I wonder if there is any scientific reason behind it, or different FS's just have a different working knowldege of the drug and always recommend it is used on certain days? 

In my case I certainly got the feeling that the FS always suggests it is used CD's 2-6; that it wasn't specific to my particular situation in any way. I just hope that it doesn't make too much difference to the overall outcome.

I am also feeling slightly annoyed that I am having 21 day bloods for one cycle only, no ultrasound etc. The variance in NHS treatment from region to region feels unfair. 

Anyone got any good news? Bean, I hope you get the results today.

X


----------



## hopefulchick

Hi ladies:wave:

Pink- Glad to hear you are back. Have you decided to take Clomid? I hope you feel better soon.:flower:

Bean- Sorry for stalking :blush: but you need a ticker so we can keep track how many dpo you are!

Reba- I hope Clomid is just what you need to get your cycle right! :thumbup:

Hopes- How are those opk's coming along. I wish I was getting further monitoring also. I just get the day 21 bloods. If this cycle of Clomid does not work, then I have one more cycle and then I will go in for further evaluation. I really hope it works!

Dream- Sounds like your kidneys causing you pain if you do not drink enough! Wow, that sounds a bit painful. That is probably why your DH was getting on you about dehydrating yourself!!:dohh:

What is everyone's opinion about what number progesterone should really be on day 21?:shrug:

FX


----------



## dreamofabean

hopeful i dont know what progesterone is meant to be tbh!! 
Yeah i think it is my kidneys, dh always tries to force fluids onto me so i dont suffer!! hee hee.
Pink hope you start feeling better soon hun.
Bean you so need a ticker hun!! Helps us crazy girls that stalk you!!
Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi girls

I amnot exactly sure when i ovulated. Wil try and sort a ticker out for next month.[ Based on wheni started clomid i should be officially due tomorrow. My results were normal so that is good. I then gave in and did a hpt:nope: BFN. Had a bit of a cry. :cry:Aaaaggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh................................................................... I am fine. Just want tocome on before my hols a week today. xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Oh im sorry honey. How many dpo do you think you are? Could it stiill be too early?? Big hugs xxxx


----------



## hopefulchick

Bean- sorry it was bfn. :hugs:Like dream said could be too early. At least the progesterone was normal! Did they give a number?


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all and thanks for support. 

I have docs appoint in the morn so will get the number then and a new prescription of clomid. I did take the test in the middle of day but it was one that u can use 4 days before af due. Will use the other test in the morn just incase but not holding out much hope. TMI - but very dry down below. I find it is always that way when due af. As you have said atleast good news i ovulated. To be honest feel guilty having a moan as i am ttc 3rd not 1st. I am very aware how lucky i am to have had 2 children, and really hope that you guys that are ttc 1st can get a positive soon. My youngest james, who is 2 1/2 keeps saying "I want a baby dister" (Yes he pronounces it that way) ahhhhh he is so sweet. Above my own want for another i sincerley hope that you guys have the oppo to experience what i have been so fortunate to experience. Sorry if i am being soppy but am feeling bit emotional at mo. XX


----------



## dreamofabean

Awww bless you darling! We'll all get there! Just because you have children doesnt make your wanting any less than ours!
I know that no cm can mean af but they also say that clomid can dry you up? 
Good luck for the morning honey x xx


----------



## hopefulchick

Bean- I don't know if it is the clomid but I got teary-eyed from reading your post.:cry: I agree with dream, it doesn't matter if it is your first or your fifth, I am sure the longing is the same. We all are striving for the same goal. Your little one sounds like the most precious child.:flower: I really appreciate those kind words:hugs::hugs: I am hoping you get your bfp. Good luck at the doc:thumbup:

AFM- I had spotting today which is kind of random for me???:shrug: Any ideas?


----------



## pink32

bean, i'm so sorry u got BFN. I too like u feel like i shouldnt be moaning because i also have 2 kids. The reason we are trying is because this is my 2nd marriage and we both want to have a child so badly! and its so emotional trying time after time. 
its as tho the more we want something the harder it is:cry: 

i still have my fingers crossed for you babe!


----------



## Beanwood

Thanks everyone you have made me feel loads better this morn.

Pink it must be hard when you have met a new partner and want to share that joy with them.

Did another test first thing. BFN - think i saw an evap line. It is so faint though that my husband says he can't see anything - he did have 5 cans of larger last night though and is feeling a bit rubbish. Have cystitis feeling which i always get before af anyway.
Am at docs at 9. Thank you everybody for all your support and being there. X


----------



## Beanwood

Hi again

Pink i hope i have not offended you as you are also trying for 3rd. Sorry if i did. X


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Have just got back from docs. My progesterone level was 52.2. Amazing. Before clomid it was 6.8. I have got another course of 50mg. 

Hope you are all ok. XX


----------



## hopes fading

Good morning all.

Bean, great news. Will you get monitored again this cycle? What days will you be taking the pills? I hope you don't mind me asking but if you are pg, would the test have picked it up or would it still have been too early? 

Hopeful; spotting on CD 10/11? No ideas I'm afraid but I think that anything out of the norm for you is a sign that the clomid is working? Pos OPK yet or too soon?

Afm, nothing to report! I have thought I felt the odd twinge here and there but I may be imagining it. No + OPK yet and no BD last night as I was in a rubbish mood and caused a row with OH. I must be crazy!? Will be making up for it tonight hopefully...

Luck and love to all. X


----------



## dreamofabean

Fab news Bean!!! xxx


----------



## wobberly

Ok, DOnt know if you remember me. 
I am on my first cycle of Clomid. Took the tablets 2-6 and currently on CD17. I have PCOS so have been casually trailing OPK for the first time. No positive yet....today feeling crampy, period like pains....when to the loo and there it was....my first experience of EWCM....I am so excited. Is this a good sign....not had it before? Going to DTD tonight - F'X. This prob going to be TMI but I didnt have it in my underwear but when I wiped....Anyone else get this?
x


----------



## hopefulchick

It is great to wake up to good news!!:happydance:

Bean- You couldn't wish for better numbers:wohoo: I'm still holding out for you:thumbup: Kind of giggled when you talked about DH:haha: I hope you get a second line soon:flower:

Wobberly- Of course we remember you! Sounds like you got loads of the good stuff :thumbup: Have fun!! I know if you have pcos, sometimes opks can be inaccurate, but it seems like your body is responding. I don't recall if you temp or not?

Pink- How are you doing?:flower:

Hopes- No positive for me yet:nope:. Hopefully I can start to see a line soon because there is nothing so far, which is a little different from last cycle. I really do not feel anything in my ovaries so far but that didn't hit me hard until right at ovulation last time. [-o&lt; for some dark lines today!

Dream- How are you? :flower:


----------



## wobberly

No I dont temp as trying to be as relaxed as possible. Sounds promising lets hope I am and my body isnt playing tricks on me :-(

x


----------



## wobberly

Sorry another question....Can you have EWCM without OV...or is it a definate indicator?


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Afternoon Ladies, 

Beanwood - sorry you got a BFN. I hope its just too early for you to test. Have you had an Evap line before? Maybe its wasnt an evap just a bit too early to test and not enough hormone yet to show a proper line (dont want to get your hopes up though). I have never in my life had an evap or anything of the sort (mind you I dont test too often cos AF is usually on time). 



hopes fading said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Reba, thanks re when I may expect o/v. Please remind me what days you took clomid? All the best of luck to you, 33 months is a long time. I hope clomid is going to be your saviour.
> 
> I think I am now getting my knickers in a bit of a twist about which days people are taking clomid (must have too much time on my hands)! I wonder if there is any scientific reason behind it, or different FS's just have a different working knowldege of the drug and always recommend it is used on certain days?
> 
> X

Hopes fading - I was told to take the clomid CD1-5 but when I went back to the FS before starting the clomid I asked her if it was okay to take it 2-6 instead which she said was fine. However I actually ended up taking it CD3-7. I will go back to 2-6 for the next few months though. I read that the earlier you take it the more eggs you produce but the later you take it the less eggs but better quality eggs. What days do you take it? 

I havent DTD since Monday and I really should of got another few sessions in to be honest - i think Monday was Ov day but dont have anything to confirm it 100% - maybe i'll do some temping next month just to be sure. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## hopes fading

Hi all.

Wobberly - I am no expert on EWCM so can't comment as to whether you can get it and not have OV but it sounds really positive to me. Good luck to you, happy BD'ing!

Reba, I took it days 2-6. I have been temping this month but am not too hopeful that it will tell me much as I keep waking and needing the loo throughout the night. I try and test at 6am but frequently I find myself wide awake at 5am and so have to test then. All in all, very annoying! 

Hopeful, I just used an OPK and got a faint line so I decided to use a CB one too, just incase. Used the same urine (I went in a cup - at work too)! When I was waiting for the result I tipped away the urine and then the bloody thing flashed up an error message! What a waste, I only had 7 CB tests to start with. So, I still don't know if I have OV -I don't think so and it is still early at CD11 but even so. 

My game plan this month is to try and BD every 2 days, at least up until ov. What do you all think?

Anyone got any more news?

X


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Hopes fading i had pills days 2 -6. It is technically my due date today i think and took test this morn. About being monitored I was so excited about my level that i forgot to ask for a form for a blood test so have had to phone the docs back. I am very dippy sometimes.

Reba - no i have never had an evap line just heard of them. It really was a very faint line though. Had to move stick to see it. Probably my eyes playing tricks on me. They were safeways own brand - never used them before but thats where i was when i needed / wanted to buy a test. I normally have them from the pound shop. 3 for a pound.

Hopeful I hope you are doing ok and get a pos. opk soon. 

Hi again wobberely - sorry i can't answer that for you . Let us know when you do get answer though.

Dream, Pink - How are you both? XX


----------



## hopefulchick

Hey everyone.:flower:

I have the exact same thing as wobberly. Loads of EWCM! But have yet to get a positive opk (not even close to positive:nope:) I really think the green tea helped with my cm, I have never had this much (sorry for TMI:dohh:) I don't feel any ov pains either. Maybe I will O later this time:shrug:

I have been extremely emotional today, crying over songs and memories. :cry:I had to stop myself and say- Get it together:dohh: Gotta be the Clomid:haha:

Bean- Still no AF? :happydance::af::af:FX

Hope everyone is getting on good today:hugs:


----------



## hopefulchick

hopes fading said:


> Hopeful, I just used an OPK and got a faint line so I decided to use a CB one too, just incase. Used the same urine (I went in a cup - at work too)! When I was waiting for the result I tipped away the urine and then the bloody thing flashed up an error message! What a waste, I only had 7 CB tests to start with. So, I still don't know if I have OV -I don't think so and it is still early at CD11 but even so.
> 
> My game plan this month is to try and BD every 2 days, at least up until ov. What do you all think?
> 
> X

Sounds just like something I would do:dohh: But why did it have to be the expensive one???:dohh: Hopefully you O soon so you won't need all the expensive ones:winkwink: 

It is still early for us. So let's hope for dark lines tomorrow. That is what happened to me last cycle, the test slowly got darker each day, so it is great that you got a faint line already:thumbup: FX


----------



## dreamofabean

hey all, 
wobberly ive had ewcm and no ov...hopefully it wont be that for you hun!!
Bean hoping you get your BFP soon! Hopeful i hope those opks get darker!!
Anyone ive forgotten, sure there's lots: hope all is well!!
AFM: nothing! Slightly sore boobs and heaps of creamy cm but thats it. Temp dipped this morning but nothiugn major! Just waitin on wednesday now so i can call the hospital and have a tantrum!! hee hee xxx


----------



## hopefulchick

Dream- hope you get some answers soon. I know it sucks to be in limbo :nope:

I had loads of creamy CM right before AF last cycle. Maybe that is a sign that she is headed your way. :shrug:Do you think fs will up your dosage?


----------



## pink32

Hey everyone,

bean WOW -that's great news! i can see that BFP is just round the corner for you babe - fxd for you!!!

everyone else hi - i think i've been out of the loop for a few days - good luck to you all this cycle and i hope everone "o'ing" o's very strongly...

i have my fingers crossed for you all.

i didnt' take the clomid this cycle - we are now just discussing whether i do one more cycle and then move straight into ivf/ICSI - hopefully we will make a decision in the coming weeks and just go for it. Maybe icsi is going to be the way for us....

hope u all have a fab day xoxo


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Hope everyone is ok.

No af yet but gone bit wet down there. Still got tummy cramps like af pains. Going to hold off on testing again. Have no tests and want to wait a while.

Have a good day everybody. XX


----------



## hopes fading

Good morning. 

Bean, I have everything x'ed for you, you must be anxious! 

Hopeful, I hope we get our positives soon. Having said that, I feel that if it still a few days away then that is a good thing, as I will hopefully be accumulating more spermies over the next few days!! Good news about your ewcm - I haven't noticed any yet.

I am charting and today I think I have had a slight dip but I am not really sure how much is clasified as a dip? Anyone have a better understanding of charting than I do?!

Reba, how are you doing? I hope you have squeezed in another BD!

I know this is contrary to what most people are experiencing but apart from two days when I have felt a little emotional, I have a feel of real happiness and well being this cycle. Could it be that the clomid actually agrees with me; maybe gives me some hormones I am usually missing? It may not be connected - maybe it's just that I feel hopeful again? Either way, I am happy and long may it continue!

Have good days all.

X


----------



## hopefulchick

Hello all :flower:

Hopes- Last cycle my temp dipped low then jumped really high the next day and FF marked it a ovulation. Also, I had those same "happy feelings" when taking clomid last cycle. I had the same thought-My body probably needs these hormones. I don't feel like that this time though, so who knows:shrug: FX

Bean- Well, when was AF due? I was relieved last cycle when I ran out of tests. Didn't have to think about testing :thumbup: FX

Pink- Glad to see you are ok. I know you and DH will make the right choice. Hopefully you get a BFP this natural cycle and won't have to worry:hugs: FX 

Hoping for a dark line today. :shrug: My temp dipped this morning:thumbup:


----------



## hopes fading

Hi Hopeful. Sounds like we have very similar reactions to stuff! I am now 1 hour in to the no pee no drink time - how very dull! I would like some evidence that the OPK's are working! How much has your temp dipped? FF hasn't given me a coverline yet so it's hard to tell but it is usually around 97.20 and today was 96.80. Now I think of it, I'm not sure this is clasified as a dip?


----------



## hopes fading

Update: OPK - after 2 hrs (couldn't hold on any longer so thought I may aswell) negative. Waited 2 more hrs and still no drinks, CB OPK - ERROR MESSAGE AGAIN!!!!! Now, even I can follow really basic instructions; holding a stick in a cup of pee for 15 seconds is not difficult to master?! I shall try one more time tomorrow, this time holding the stick in the flow of urine and if it doesn't work then I am giving up. The sress and irritation I am feeling is not worth it. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! I need wine, now!

Hope everyone else is having a more productive day than I am! X


----------



## Lisa84

I've had a mega frustrating day today. Tried looking for a BBT thermometer before i start the Clomid (never charted before) and couldn't find one anywhere!!! Not even Boots sold them. Good old amazon to the rescue tho. Hope it gets here before AF arrives!!

I with you on the wine front hopes. I think alcohol consumption may be high tonight haha :)


----------



## hopes fading

Hi Lisa. I got my BBT from trusty Amazon too! Good luck wih the temping. I have to say I find it really hard and I am not sure I get anything from it but lots of ladies swear by it. Clearly I am just rubbish at this whole TTC lark! Having a glass of bubbly already... because I'm worth it! Have a lovely weekend and sending you baby dust. X


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey ladies,
My new softcups arrievd today! In a MAHOOSIVE box!!! Crazy!!Still same here today, no af, no ov....nothing!!! Welcome to limbo land eh!! Hope everyone's well xx


----------



## hopefulchick

Well, no positive or even close to positive today. I really hope I ovulate this month:dohh::dohh::dohh:

Hopes- Sorry your opks are getting to you:hugs: Mine are too. Really kind of bums be out because DH is here but no dark lines:nope: I bet as soon as he goes back to work, I will O. :cry:

Dream- I know limbo land sucks. Hope your stay is short:hugs:

Bean- How are you?? Any news?:shrug:

How is everyone else doing? :flower:Good luck to everyone.


----------



## dreamofabean

There's still time honey, you're only cd12!! Will probs just have a quick surge!!! x


----------



## Beanwood

No news yet. Lots of af pains - really feel like going to come on. Think i am technically 2 days late. Every time i go to the loo i am inspecting the toilet paper. Yak.

I phoned the docs back because i forgot to ask for another blood test form. She said that she had spoken to another doc and they had said that they didn't see why i needed it monitoring. I know my results were high, but that doesn't mean it will continue to be does it. so i told her that my consultant had told that me that was what he wanted. I can't actually remember whether that is true or not so might have told a slight lie. Anyway she was like oh well if your consultant said that then i will. Feel a bit naughty as i don't lie. To be honest as much as knowing the level it is like a point that breaks up your cycle. Instead of looking straight ahead to when due think i blood test first. How sad am i????

Have still resisted buying any tests. Am feeling quite proud of myself for that.

How are you all??????

Don't think i will bother with opks again they really stressed me out last month aswell.


----------



## hopefulchick

Bean- I think if it was a lie, it was well worth it:thumbup: I may have to do the same because I forgot to get a slip for CD21 bloodwork also:blush:! This should be interesting:winkwink: There is no shame in wanting to know your number!:thumbup: It only makes sense because we need to know if everything we are doing is working!

FX ladies:flower:


----------



## dreamofabean

I agree!! xx


----------



## torilou

Hi all, due to start clomid tomorrow and nervous and excited at the same time, can I ask when you go for the follicle checking scan is it a transvaginal or external, I didnt ask so am wondering what niceties I have to look forward to lol


----------



## dreamofabean

Welcome torilou!! I havent had a scan so i cant help but im sure some of the ladies can!! Are you excited to be starting clomid??xx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Had to tell you a funny/annoying story. Bumped into a friend from school (long time ago) that i had not seen for about 6 months. I was holding the littley james on my hip (he was pushing on my tummy a bit). As she saw me she looked at my tummy and said wow. Her face then droopped and i said no i am not. (She does not know that i want another baby) She was mortified "i bet you want to smack me one" she said. I said no but i didn't realise my tummy weas so big. Ohhhh i do have a really swollen tummy. In her defence can see whay she thought it - am gutted. Was actually on my way to buy hpt. Which i did at 9.00 pm. Stupid time i know. Had only done wee 20 mins prior, then did another wee and tested. It was bfn but now thinking well it was diluted, shouldn't have tested. I am fine if i don't have them in the house, but if they are i can't resist. 

Hope you are all ok. XX


----------



## hopefulchick

Bean-:hugs::hugs: Sorry you keep getting comments on your belly. I know it is annoying.:ignore: I have not been bloated since two days after AF which is a good thing I guess. Hopefully AF won't arrive for you but if she does then your bloating may subside:flower:. AF should be 3 days late for you, correct me if I am wrong. And you haven't had any spotting? Sounds good. How many hpt's did you buy? FX

Torilou- Hi:flower: Sorry I do not get follicle monitoring. I only get day 21 bloods. Consider yourself lucky:thumbup: I am not certain but I do believe they are performed using trans-vaginal ultrasound. Good luck with Clomid. Keep us updated:thumbup:

How is everyone else? It seems quiet today. Maybe everyone is enjoying their weekend:thumbup:

AFM- I got a positive today and DH is home for the next few days. Wish me luck. I really hope this is my cycle[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;FX


----------



## dreamofabean

What a nightmare bean!! My tummy is also really bloated!! Just not shifting at all, hope it does if af comes!!! 
Cant wait until you test again beanwood, its sounding positive that youre this late!! xxxx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

I did a test this morn. very faint line started to show after a minute, got darker but still very faint in comparison to the control line. Am trying not to feel to excited as is faint. My husband could see it aswell though. OMGoodness.

Hope everybody is ok. XXX

Welcome torilou - ihave never had scan for it either - sorry i can't help. XX


----------



## hopes fading

Bean - this is excellent news!!! Was it a clear blue test or something? Just wondering how soon it is worth you repeating?! I am quite blown away!

Hi everyone else and good news that you got a pos Hopeful - happy BD'ing! I didn't test yesterday, it just didn't work out. I aim to test around 5pm today but I have no expectations. Haven't had any twinges or CM at all.

X


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Hopes fading 

Have not used a brand test they were a pound for 3 strips. Says 25 detection hcg, which is low so should show from day of missed period. Have one left so will use that tomorrow and wait and see what that says, may have to buy more expensive one. Heard the boots own is very good.

Good luck with the opk tests.

XX


----------



## hopefulchick

Bean- I really hope this is it for you!!!! So exciting! :wohoo:
Try to get a digital if you can! And post the pic. We need all the inspiration we can get!:flower:

Hopes- Sorry testing didn't work out yesterday. Hopefully today will be better:thumbup: I have not had any ovary pain this cycle, at least nothing compared to last cycle. Fingers crossed for dark lines:flower:

Hope everyone is well:hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi 

I gave in and tested again. The line started to show within about 10 seconds, but was again very faint. Got stronger, but still not very dark. Am definetly going to buy a another test tomorrow - not a dip one. 
Hopeful how is the bd going.

XX


----------



## hopefulchick

Bean- :happydance::headspin::wohoo::dance: Can't wait for tomorrow!

The BD is soooooo much better than last cycle. No pressure! Everything is so much more relaxed:thumbup: We BD on CD 5, 9, 12, 13 and will today (14) and tomorrow (15) and skip one day and BD on CD 17. Sorry if tmi:dohh:

Just did another OPK, it is SUPER dark. :happydance: FX


----------



## hopes fading

:headspin:Bean, I am sure this is it. As I have heard many before me say; "a line is a line"! Do try and get a digital test soon though - with conception indicator if poss! Hugs - you must be out of your mind with excitement and wonder right now. X

Dream; when are you expecting the witch? Naturally, I am praying she doesn't darken your door!

Hopeful, I finally got a clear blue OPK to work today though it was negative. I am trying not to over think it; I may still OV or may have already and not detected it - either way, OH does not need to know, he just needs to keep dancing with me!!

I am awfully hot today - very flushed. Probably doesn't mean anything but there!:hugs:

Hope everyone is happy, enjoy what's left of the weekend. X


----------



## Beanwood

Hopeful - not tmi at all. Glad it has been easier this monthas far as bd goes. How are the side effects so far.

Hopesfading glad you figured out the opks. I have to say i used them first time this month and didn't really get on with them myself. 

Wonder definetly - keep thinking it is just wrong. Really don't want to get hopes up, so are remaining cautious at mo.


Dream - how are you?


----------



## hopes fading

Bean, it pays to be cautious, I would be the same. I still have a good feeling though! It's good to hear that you didn't get on with the OPK's yet here you are with a probable BFP. That gives me hope 

Hopeful; fantastic news about the BD; actually enjoying it is the ultimate aim hey. :winkwink: I am the same this cycle; it is a pleasure and not a chore, just as nature intended it to be! Long may it continue for us both.. So far we have BD CD 6, 8, 11 & 13. I just hope it's enough and at the right time.


----------



## hopefulchick

Fingers crossed for you hopes and bean:flower:

Keep us updated:thumbup:

Dream- you ok?:shrug:

Everyone else getting on good?:hugs:

Bean- I hope this is it so you can spread some of that baby dust to the rest of us:hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Just did a test - superdrug own brand pregnancy test. Says you can use 4 days before due. A definite line. BFP.

Hope you are all ok.
XX


----------



## hopes fading

:wohoo: Over the moon for you, congrats. Now, stay in touch, I am sure that I speak for the others when I say we will want to know how you are getting on.


----------



## Beanwood

:dust:Thank you

I was hoping that you would say that, would like to stick around if thats ok with everyone. This is the only thread that i am on. In disbelief to be honest. Just hope it sticks now.

Baby dust, baby dust, baby dust to you all...............................................


----------



## hopes fading

I am sure it will stick, look after yourself 100%. It's funny but ever since I classed myself as LTTC I have had a feeling that even when I do get my BFP, this is where I will feel more comfortable. Women who have experienced none of the heartache of TTC will always have a slightly different experience of pregnancy, or at least that's what I think! The way I see it is that you can now give hope to all the others still trying. X


----------



## hopefulchick

Bean- OOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG:yipee::yipee::yipee:


For some reason, you getting your BFP makes me feel so hopeful that mine is soon to come. Unbelievable:happydance:. How precious:cloud9: And you better not go anywhere. It wouldn't be the same without you around.

Where is dream? She is gonna flip when she hears:headspin:

Thanks for making my day:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hopefulchick

hopes fading said:


> I am sure it will stick, look after yourself 100%. It's funny but ever since I classed myself as LTTC I have had a feeling that even when I do get my BFP, this is where I will feel more comfortable. Women who have experienced none of the heartache of TTC will always have a slightly different experience of pregnancy, or at least that's what I think! The way I see it is that you can now give hope to all the others still trying. X

Definitely Agree:thumbup:


----------



## dreamofabean

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


YAY!!! Congarst Bean!!! Was SIL's wedding yesterday so not been on!! How exciting!!! This is amazing!!! :cloud9::cloud9:

Hows everyone else???
AFM: Nothing! FF has me at 4dpo, it lies!! Ive not oved, just wacky temps, were taken at diff times, might use the adjuster to get it more accurate xx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Thank you, thank you so much for your support. I don't know what would have done without you guys to talk to the last few weeks. 

Am thinking of you all.

Dream is it wednesday you see your doc?

Hopeful your cycle seems to have gone really fast.

Hopes how you doing?

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## dreamofabean

No, im not seeing doc until october, but i can call nurse on wednesday as shes back off hols!! Good memory hun!!! :)
Im soooo pleased for you! Bet youre ecstatic!! xxx


----------



## hopes fading

Hey all. OPK negative again; I fear I missed my peak - or I haven't OV'd. Am CD 14; is that too late to OV with clomid? I am sooooo confused! Still, at least I have got the tests to work, that is something I suppose!

Dreams, how are you getting on with the softcups? 

Hopeful, are you still doing plenty of dancing - or more relaxed now OV has been? I am just curious to know how others play it, if(?!) I get a smiley I don't know how much longer to keep up the every other day dancing, as OH is starting to lose interest a bit :wacko: I thought men were supposed to want to do it all the time?!

Hi to anyone I have forgotten and wouldn't it be fab to get another BFP shortly...

X


----------



## dreamofabean

I love softcups hun! They are a genius invention! Havent used em lately though as no sign of ov and its too expensive to use every time we bd just incase!!! ;) xxx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Hopes i think i had a pos opk on cd 16. I did not really understand the whole line density though, could n't tell whether it was or not as it was slightly lighter than the control line and i understand that they have to be the same. It was the darkest line that i had though. Thats why i say i didn't get on with them was always unsure.

Hopw everyone else is good. XXXX


----------



## hopefulchick

hopes fading said:


> Hopeful, are you still doing plenty of dancing - or more relaxed now OV has been? I am just curious to know how others play it, if(?!) I get a smiley I don't know how much longer to keep up the every other day dancing, as OH is starting to lose interest a bit :wacko: I thought men were supposed to want to do it all the time?!
> 
> X

We BD today but are dying to take a break:wacko: Men do lose interest and so do we:haha: Last cycle, after ovulation, DH ran as far away from me as he could:haha: I think it really sucked the life out of him. He tends to overthink things and really felt the pressure to perform. Things were better this cycle but my DH thinks ivf would be simpler than timed intercourse :dohh:
Poor guy. I really hope this is our cycle[-o&lt;

How many days are your cycle usually?


----------



## hopefulchick

Deja vu :help: Just like last cycle, right at ovulation:

- nipples sore
- breast swollen
- very bloated
- ovary pains

I was really hoping this cycle would be different:nope:


----------



## pink32

Beanwood said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just did a test - superdrug own brand pregnancy test. Says you can use 4 days before due. A definite line. BFP.
> 
> Hope you are all ok.
> XX


OMGoodness Bean ' CONGRATULATIONS BABE!!!":dance::dance::dance: THAT IS FANTASTIC! you must be over the moon....im so happy for you.

i havent been on for a while, been car shopping with DH and really been trying to keep busy.

i hope everyone else is doing well.

once again Congrats bean, keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Thank you Pink.

Am still in shock actually - feel a bit sick though.

How are you doing?

Hope everybody is ok, thinking of you. xx


----------



## pink32

hey Bean,

i'm ok....didnt end up doing clomid this month, was so depressed and couldnt bring myself to do it....i dont know wot was wrong - just felt so emotionally unstable...i'm ok now...thanks for asking.

i think we've bitten the bullet and will move straight into ivf sep 10th...(when af arrives).

I'm so nervous but i think it's the only way now...

i'm so so happy for u hun...i pray you have a happy and healthy 9 months....please stay in touch i'd love to see how u are progressing and how many little bubbles u have in there...:thumbup:

so ur morning sickness has already started...all of it is worth it now babe! i want all updates hunny! Big Big CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU!!!:hugs:


----------



## hopes fading

Hello ladies.

Thanks Bean, I won't give up hope just yet. I will test in another 3 hours. (the working day seems to drag so much more when I can't have a drink or a wee)! I bet you have never been so pleased to be feeling sick!

Pink, I'm glad you are OK now and have a game plan. Please do keep in touch and let us know how things are going for you.

Hopeful, hopefully our men will not have to put up with too much more TI - seems neither can really handle it! I keep saying to mine hang in there baby, as soon as I am pregnant it's all about you and you can have as many **** ****!!!!! as you like :tease: and sorry if TMI!

Sorry you are having these symptoms but try not to read anything in to it re the outcome. 

Dust to one and all and I will let you know the result of my OPK.

X


----------



## dreamofabean

hey girls,
How bizarre is my body: on cd41 i think and just got a + opk again.... although tummy feels like af is coming? how random!x


----------



## hopefulchick

Dream- How crazy is that? I know you must be confused:wacko: I hope you get some answers real soon. I have heard that some hormonal problems can cause random positive opks throughout your cycle. I hope it gets better soon :hugs:FX

Hopes- Good luck with testing. I know it sucks to hold your urine:growlmad:Maybe try chewing some gum:shrug: How is your CM? Sorry if tmi.:blush:

I am not gonna read into any symptoms:nope:. Believe me, I learned my lesson the first cycle. I guess this is just how my body reacts after O on Clomid.:shrug:
I am not gonna symptom spot or test. I promised myself:blush: How pathetic is that?:dohh:

I really hope this cycle is it for all of us. :hugs:

Bean- Did you contact FS yet? Let us know how it goes. :flower:


----------



## hopes fading

That is strange Dream! How long is your cycle usually?

I just got another negative on OPK, when I took the test out of the holder the line was fainter than it has been up until now. I think that maybe I missed my peak but will continue to test and BD for the next few days just incase. 

Hopeful, my cycle is 32 days on average. I thought before the clomid that if I do OV, then I do so late in my cycle. I assumed that clomid would make me OV earlier though?

Oh, I don't know! I suppose it doesn't really matter too much - the important thing is to keep stocked up with :spermy: and catch an eggy if one is released! Trying to actually find out if and when OV occurs seems as likely as finding a needle in a haystack; with my eyes closed while wearing gloves and boots :shrug:


----------



## hopes fading

We must have been posting at the same time Hopeful! I have not had much in the way of CM sadly, no EWCM at all.

I am with you, after the last big disappointment in June I absolutely will not play the guessing game or test before af is properly late. It's soooo tempting but the upset of a BFN is not something I ever want to experience again. It sends me on a massive downer instantly and not only is it bad for me, it isn't very nice for poor OH either. You know how it is; our nearest and dearest suffer the most and I think ine has already suffered enough!

I saw a post recently where someone asked what it is that want to be Mum's are most looking forward to? For me it's all about seeing the look on OH's face when I tell him we are expecting, and then when he sees the scan and finally meets our baby. Those moments will be priceless and imagining them is what keeps me hopeful.

Lately I have been trying to think how I will tell him when we do get our BFP but for the life of me I can't think of a fantastic way. Perhaps it will just come to me in a moment of inspiration when the time is right?

I too wish that it may be the end of this stage of the game for each and every one of us.

X


----------



## dreamofabean

I dont really know how long my cycle should be!! Last 3 have been 36 days, 42 days and then 103 days!! So no idea!!x


----------



## hopes fading

Oh that makes it hard, you poor thing. How long will you give it before you poas?


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Pink - keep us informed with the ivf. I am glad you made a decision, that alone helps you to move forwards sometimes.

Hopeful and hopes - i tried really hard not to sympton spot but it is impossible. 

Dream - will you speak to the nurse about how long your cycle is. Will they give you anything? 

Hopeful I am going to lyme regis tomorrow for 3 nights so have not phoned docs yet. Thought would do it when get back and go in that week. 

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## hopefulchick

Hopes- You make me want to laugh and cry at the same time. Laugh at your needle in a haystack comment :haha:and cry when you speak of all the new experiences to be shared with DH:cry:. You know you can't make these kind of comments and expect a woman on Clomid to remain calm:rofl: I think you are right, you may have missed your peak, which in a way does not matter as much as having the spermies in there when you O. So you are doing everything right :thumbup:

Dream- Maybe the nurse will prescribe Provera to get you rolling. You speak to her tomorrow right? Good luck :flower:

Bean- Hope you have fun on your trip. Hey, at least you won't have AF there to bother you.:winkwink: Enjoy:flower: I know it is impossible to not symptom spot but I am gonna really try this time:^o

Pink- Glad you are feeling better about everything. Please keep us updated. I really don't know too much about ivf and would like to hear about your experiences. Good luck :hugs:

AFM- I should be about 3 dpo (according to Fertility Friend). Not feeling so bad at the moment. Actually feel way better than yesterday. Just cleaned the entire house :dishes:and about to get started on school work (just started back yesterday):book:. Great way to keep my mind busy in the ttw. FX ladies.


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks girls! Yup will tell nurse everything and hope they'll do something!! xx


----------



## pink32

HI Girls,

thanks for all ur warm wishes and i will still pop in ( if i'm still welcome) to see how everyone is going)...

Bean - make sure u let me know that everything is good with u and ur bubble and definately want to know how many bubbles u got in there girl:thumbup:

Good luck girls and i'll definately let u know before i start with ivf and how i go.....:hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey lovely ladies, to update you all im just re-posting my journal entry: 




> Hey guys!
> cd: 42
> mood: foul
> I called the hospital, nurse has extended her leave and sint back until tuesday. Noone else will deal with me and ive been told not to calll until wednesday. I am not happy at all. Had a big, big cry. Why does noone care? I hate the NHS.
> I have made a decision in my mind though. I will wait until next tues and call ( ignoring other woman!) if they wont help im going to docs and will lie and said they said to ask for progesteonre. I will then, and i know this is silly, but im gonna take my 2 months of clomid togther, 50mg did nothing. If that fails, wait until oct 14th for appointment and if no joy we'll go private. Im sick of people passing the book and not helping me. Ive always been the girl that follows the rules and its got me nowhere
> Im in such a stinking mood im sure that af may well come on her own before then. Could just quite happily go back to bed and cry all day DH is getting it in the ear and i just cant help myself. We didnt bd last night as although i know i got a + i dont believe for a minute im going to ovulate. Im just broken and noone wants to fix me :(


----------



## hopefulchick

Dream- I am so sorry they are treating you this way.:hugs: It seems so unfair. I really wish they would let another nurse prescribe Provera at least. What a joke.:nope: I know you are upset and you have very right to be. I would do the same thing with clomid if I were in your shoes. They are probably going to up your dose anyway. Lets just pray for AF! How wrong to make you wait weeks and weeks:growlmad:

Hope DH is patient with you :hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks hun. Ive been horrid today, can thelp it :( I have decided ill defo double dose and means i just get one chance instead of 2. Hadnt realised that when they double your dose to 100mg they just give you 2 x 50mg tablets anyway so no worries about too much of any active ingredients in the tablets!!x


----------



## hopefulchick

Oh I really hope it works out for you:thumbup:


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks honey xxx


----------



## hopefulchick

They are giving me a hard time about scheduling my day 21 bloods. I am so annoyed. Especially since last time it was barely normal. Why do I have a strange feeling that the woman on the other end of the line has like six kids and could care less if I ever get one! Sorry, just in a foul mood atm.:dohh:


----------



## hopes fading

Hello ladies.

Dream, this is terrible, the NHS can be shockingly bad it seems. Did you have a Day 21 blood test and if so, do you know the results? You probably already know this but I was reading the leaflet FS gave me when he prescribed C and it said the following:
Results > 40 continue C50 < 40 increase to C100
I shall be asking for my exact results and then deciding whether to up my dose, after all, this is the advice issued by the FS.

Hopeful, are you still feeling OK? How are you going with the no SS? All is well I hope. 

I have a slight dilema, I am CD18 and no + on an OPK yet. I will test for the next 2 days but I have next to no hope of getting a + now. FS Secretary specifically said to have progesterone blood test 7 days post surge or 7 days before af is due (quite tricky as mine varies a little) if no surge detected. That would mean approx. CD25 for me, however, I know that CD21 is the norm. What shall I do? What are the implications of testing too early or too late? 

I have a feeling I have not OV'd and so I really want to get an accurate progesterone reading to be sure. Worryingly, I think I am only have a blood test this cycle. If it is border line again I will insist on a test next month - and go to my GP for it if necessary!

It's all so confusing :dohh:


----------



## hopefulchick

I have gotten advice from other ladies on here and they mostly all say 7 dpo or 7 days before AF. So sounds like CD25 would be your best bet since you have no confirmed positive:hugs:


----------



## hopes fading

Thanks Hopeful, I will stick with that then. Why are they giving you a hard time? I hope your mood improves soon! X


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey ladies,
i didnt have bloods this cycle :( Nothing!!
Hopesfading i hope your positive is just being a bit lazy and does arrive hun!!! Hopeful how are you honey??
Hi all everyone else ive forgotten about!!! xcxxx


----------



## hopes fading

Stop bloody press; I just used my last Clear Blue OPK ( almost didn't bother, so certain was I of a - )... and low and behold, I got my 1st ever smiley face! 

I am at work in a ridiculous state of anticipation and excitement (have even taken a photo of said smiley)! 

I have to laugh, I can't imagine being much more excited over a little pink line! I have to calm myself down and remember that this is only ovulation and there are a whole lot of other steps in between! 

Still, it has made me happy for today and for that I am truly grateful :happydance:

Dream, I really hope you get better treatment next cycle and altogether better luck all round.

Love to all, I am heading home to dance like never before! :sex::sex:


----------



## dreamofabean

aww bless you!!! I always take a pic of my smiley too!!! hee hee :) xxx


----------



## hopefulchick

Hopes- that is AWESOME:happydance::happydance: I remember that same feeling last cycle. First positive ANYTHING in my life. Enjoy the feeling, you deserve it. Good luck BDing!!!!:spermy::spermy::thumbup:

Dream-Hope today is a better one for you.:hugs:

AFM- Finally got to speak to another nurse and got everything taken care of. Doing day 21 bloods on Saturday and they will test hcg also. Isn't that a bit early to test hcg :shrug:, I have no idea. Just glad someone is doing something:thumbup:

Hope all is well. How is everyone else doing in their Clomid cycles?:flower:


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies do you mind if I join you? first try of clomid this month - just added my temp at ff and bingo - ov on cd13 - never before have I ov on cd13! so 3DPO - fingers crossed! 

am also waiting for my blood results as i had blood clotting blood tests done last week - so fingers crossed Ill get them soon too! 

baby dust to everyone

:flower:


----------



## dreamofabean

Welcome Rowan!! :)
That's fab news about your ov!! FXed for you!!

How's everyone else???
AFM: Good news finally!!! I went to a private clinic last night, they cant help at the mo but gave me some pointers to bring up with hospital.
How naughty is tis, nurse who is meant to be off until tuesday answered her phone this morning!! Lying hospital! Grrr!! 
Explained everything, she said the pains ive had sound like i may have a cyst thats preventing af or ov. So got a scan on monday morning. Am prepared to grill her over upping dose, giving me provera and scans in the future!! Whoop!!! Just praying af stays away now!!! xxx


----------



## hopefulchick

Dream- I can't believe that they lied! How awful! :growlmad:At least you are finally getting somewhere. Did you have to pay out of pocket to go to the private clinic? I hope the time flies by and you are on 100mg clomid real soon, you have been patient long enough:hugs:

Rowan- Welcome:flower: Good luck with your clotting test. Do you know why they are doing that test? 

Hopes- How are you?:flower:

Bean- Thinking of you :flower: Keep us updated!

Hello to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## hopes fading

Hi all

Welcome Rowan and good luck :thumbup:

Dream, so pleased for you, I hope the scan eases your mind and defo go armed with all of your questions, make the Hospital work for you!!

Hopeful, it sounds early for a HCG but I am no expert. Wouldn't it be amazing if it was a positive! 

A question for you, if I had a positive OPK yesterday (CD18) do I assume I will ovulate 48hrs later (CD20) or do I cound CD18 as my OV day? I just want to know when I can start counting the days as DPO. Also, I need to get me a ticker I think! How does that work - I am technically challenged to say the least!

I hope eveyone is happy and having a good day?

Hopes. X


----------



## hopefulchick

Hopes- I usually input my info into Fertility Friend and they tell me how many dpo I am. I know that after your surge you can O anywhere from 12-36 hours so I usually go by my temperature change. I can't recall but I don't think you are temping? Did you ever get any EWCM?

I hope I didn't confuse you more:dohh:. And YES you need a ticker, please:haha:


----------



## stillttc

Just started clomid today and reading all of your previous posts has really given me a better idea of what to expect. I am trying to be hopeful this will work, but also be cautious at the same time that I don't set myself up for major disappointment if it does not work right away.

I have been ttc for over a year and my progesterone number at CD 21 last month was 1. Anyone else have such a low number and go on to have success?


----------



## hopes fading

Morning everyone. 

Hopeful, I was teming but I gave up a few days ago as they were so eratic I just couldn't see them working (not the 1st time I've tried either) perhaps I should have carried on this cycle though. Oh well, I either will or won't be pg; knowing exactly when I OV would have been nice but it isn't the be all and end all. Or so I am telling myself! 

OH is being a bit of a git about BD today - we did the last 2 days and he is knackered! I was reading in a variey of places though that it's best to do it for 3 days after positive OPK. What do you all think?

Welcome stillttc, I have no answer for you but I am sure other ladies will. Good luck and I hope your stay is short.

Happy weekends and dust to all. 

Wondering how Bean and Reba are doing? Hi Dreams and Rowan and anyone Imay have forgotten...

X


----------



## hopefulchick

Hopes- I was searching Fertility Friend for some help for you and they have an interpretation method based solely on opk's for those who don't temp. This could be just what you need. Have you set up an account yet? After you do, go to My Chart--Settings--Charting Options--Then scroll to bottom and select Default Detector--Select OPK/Moniter. I hope this works for you. How are you feeling today. Don't fret about DH, mine was the same. We couldn't do 3 dpo of BD, We were exhausted.:wacko:

Stillttc- Welcome :thumbup: Sorry I can not help. I go for my second day 21 progesterone today. Last cycle was barely normal-10.1:dohh: I hope Clomid causes yours to raise.:thumbup: Good luck this cycle. Are you temping, and/or opks?:flower:

Fingers crossed for all of us:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey all,
Hope evreyone is well??
No the feritility clinic hadd an open evening so we got to pick the nurse's brains for free!! She really was excellent too!! :)
Im just praying af stays away until monday afternoon at least now. Having cramps and backache. They cant do the scan if she's here!! Grr!! 
xxx


----------



## BABYCAREY

stillttc said:


> Just started clomid today and reading all of your previous posts has really given me a better idea of what to expect. I am trying to be hopeful this will work, but also be cautious at the same time that I don't set myself up for major disappointment if it does not work right away.
> 
> I have been ttc for over a year and my progesterone number at CD 21 last month was 1. Anyone else have such a low number and go on to have success?

Hi Sttc
Im in a similiar position to u!:nope:
My bloods were taken bk in April and progesterone was 3!!
She has now decided to refer us to gynae for "investigations"!!:happydance:
Im hopin clomid will rectify our prob!
Ive a appointment to get my 21day bloods done again in Sept.
I hope they find whatever it is thats wrong and fix it!
Please let me kno if somebody gets bk to you who has been successful with such a low level!
Thanks xx Ro


----------



## BABYCAREY

Hello girls
Ive just been referred to gynae by my doctor last wk
My bloods were takin in april and my progesterone was 3
She said that wasnt good!! So after months of naggin shes decided to refer us to gynae for investigations
Im wondering what to expect,i mentioned Clomid she said only my consultant cud prescribe me that
I now worried that i think Clomid as a miracle cure!Maybe theres abigger problem?God knows!! 
Im 40 and feel my times running out!
Does anybody know what im too expect?
Im getin my 21day bloods done again in Sept
Thanks for readin
xx Ro


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Girls

Had a lovely break. Sounds like lots has been going on.
Dream am glad that you went to the clinic - your nurse sounds so unhelpful. Why are these people in these jobs.

Hope and hopes - how are you both getting on. Hopes great news on the opk.
Hopeful how is the ss going? Hope everybody is ok. 

xx


----------



## hopefulchick

Hi- Baby Carey- Welcome:wave: Sorry to hear that you having such a hard time. And sorry about your loss:flower: You are not alone. We are all going through very similiar issues. I am glad you have been referred:thumbup: I would be cautious as to think of Clomid as a miracle drug, just to help protect your heart in case you don't conceive straight away. Fingers crossed Clomid is exactly what you need:hugs:

Dream- That is great that it was free:thumbup: That is rare in the TTC world:dohh: I am praying that AF stays far away so you can get those much needed answers.:hugs:

Bean- Glad you enjoyed yourself.:thumbup: Now let us know how it goes at the doctors:flower:

Hopes- How are you today? Hope all is well:hugs:

AFM- I got bloodwork today. Please keep your fingers crossed that my progesterone has risen[-o&lt; If not, I am definitely going to stalk him for some 100 mg!!!!:gun:


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey all,
af still clear here so lookig good for having my scan! whoop! One more sleep and ill hopefully have some more answers!!
Welcome babycarey!! Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## hopes fading

Hi all. 

Hopeful, thanks for the advice, I am looking into it on FF... Think we just had our last BD that could count? OH a little moody about it but I am soooo past caring! I can relax a little and be 'nice' to him for the rest of the cycle now I guess. Though the what if there was a mistake and I'm ovulating really late question keeps coming into my head...

Fingers crossed that your blood work will come back with high levels of progesterone - when will you know?

Dream, I am positively willing the bitch (she has been upgraded from witch since she got a truly lovely lady, who had so many pg signs it was simply cruel, earlier in the week)! to stay far away from you...

Baby Carey, I feel the same as you. I worry that I have got my hopes up too high since Clomid was prescribed. From reading a zillion posts on here and quite alot of other research, it seems it is a miracle for many - but not all. I have read quite consistantly that if it hasn't worked in 3 cycles it is unlikely to work - although the right dosage has to be prescribed in the first place and it seems it isn't always. I pray it works for us all.

Much love, Hopes. Off to the gym now - and then hoping for a more fun afternoon! X


----------



## hopefulchick

Dream-Great news. FX:thumbup:

Hopes- That is so funny. I had those same nagging thoughts about Oing later in my cycle than I had thought. But I didn't dare mention it to DH:nope: He had given his all and I had to appreciate that.:thumbup: Hope FF helps you.:flower:

AFM- I have had thick creamy cm since O. My nipples are not sore like last cycle-which has me a littlle concerned about my progesterone level being too low. I am not as bloated either, just real crampy like AF and sleepy, gassy and keep belching. Basically, I do not feel almost anything like last cycle.:shrug:One thing I do know is I will not be testing until AF is due, I can not take the heartbreak this cycle.:cry:


----------



## Beanwood

Hello everyone

hope you are all ok.

XX


----------



## hopefulchick

Hi Bean:hugs:

Did you go to docs yet? How are you feeling?


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey girls,
good news!! No cysts!!! She said my endometrium is very thin, 5mm. Needs to be about 7-9 to implant and is around 12mm around af time. She has given me progesterone again and this cycle im on 100mg clomid! Whoop!!! :) I will have bloods and follicle tracking this cycle too!! Yay!!! Such a happy bunny!!!
Hope everyone else is well xxxx


----------



## hopefulchick

Oh Dream:happydance: Couldn't be happier for you! You deserve the best treatment especially since you have been so patient:flower: I hope it all goes well. Are you starting Provera today?:hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

Im starting it tomorrow as i was advised, have that for 10 days and then last time af arrived after 3 days so FXed!!! Thanks honey, im so excited to finally have something to cling to!!x


----------



## Beanwood

Dream I am so pleased that you are finally getting some help. Thinking of you. 

Hopeful and Hopes how are you both doing?

Hopeful I have not been to docs yet as bank hol am phoning tomorrow to make an appointment. XX


----------



## Rowan75

Hullo ladies

been to the lake district for the weekend so just logged on - wow so much has happened! Hope you are all ok today 

good news Dream :flower:

just uploaded all my temps into ff and its changed my ov date so Im now 6 DPO - its not looking too good up to now for bfp but I'm so grateful to have the clomid in the hope it gives us the chance! fingers crossed

Ive had the blood tests for clotting as my blood clots super fast and after my mmc one of the Drs mentioned it may be a factor - the dr at the hospital had said Id have to have 3 mc before getting tested which I thought was ridiculous so I asked at the fertility clinic if I could pay for them and my consultant said I could have the tests done now and for free - its definately worth asking for stuff - its getting someone who listens thats the hard part!

I wasnt expecting the sheer volume of blood they needed tho  6 normal vials and one huge one! 

good luck to everyone :) 

:flower:


----------



## hopes fading

:howdy: Ladies, I need hugs today, I feel very down. Apologies in advance as I am about to have a loooong rant - this thread isn't really the place to have it but you guys are my friends and I feel most comfortable here... :friends:

A colleague came into work with his Wife today, to show off their new baby. I discreetly (ish) left my desk (and the office), I thought I'd wait it out in another Dept. 

During this time a colleague who used to be a good friend updated her Face Book status with something along the lines of "some people need to get over it and realise that the world isn't all about them". 

It was definitely aimed at me and has really upset me. I thought leaving them all to their joy and happy baby talk rather than poisoning the air with my jealous thoughts was the right thing to do for everyone.

This girl has been insensitive to me so much since I have been TTC that we are no longer friends, I am still polite to her but we now share only empty chat; no personal details whatsoever!

I have ranted on another thread about this so sorry if you have read it but she has 2 boys that she never stops complaining about - she really wants a girl! She used to ask me at least once or twice a week, in a pitying tone, if there was any news yet. As a Mother I thought she'd understand the basics; if I have my period this week, I will not discover early next week that I am pg! 

Then a few months back the girl I sit next to announced she is pregnant (they weren't trying). It was so hard for me to deal with and I considred leaving my job; I just couldn't imagine having a pregnant person quite literally in my face all day, every day. OH and I argued about this a lot as he couldn't understand how I felt. Anyway, girl number 1 does nothing but talk about the other ones bump, it's really as if she is trying to upset me.

I am so angry and pissed off with her complete nastiness, I could cry. 

I finished work an hour and a half ago but I don't want to go home and face OH as I seem to do nothing but moan about these things and he just doesn't get why I care about what other people have / say / do. But I can't help it, it's the way I feel.

I'm sorry for whining and I realise I sound like a 9 year old. :brat:

On a more positive note (if anyone has got this far)! 

Bean, how are you feeling? Still amazed I'm sure!

Rowan, Dreams - I am glad you are both getting better treatment, how right that if you don't ask, you don't get. 

Hopeful, how are you doing?


----------



## Rowan75

oh big hugs hon sometimes a good old wine on is good for you and where better to get it off your chest than here! 

not long after my mmc a girl in my office was having her baby shower so I worked in a different office for the day on the pretence that I needed to focus on a particular task. I felt too sensitive at the time and also didnt want anyone feeling awkward either - some days its just too hard isnt it? But I hope that there are days when its ok for you soon and work is better for you 

:hugs:

:flower:


----------



## dreamofabean

Oh honey im sorry you're having a hard time!! What a bitch!!! :growlmad: I'm sending some vibes her way : :trouble: :trouble: :trouble: :trouble: :trouble: :trouble: :trouble:
Sending you big hugs, it's so hard when it's all you want, without other people being mean xxx


----------



## hopefulchick

Hopes- No need to filter your feelings here. :flower: I think we can all relate! Last year, I worked on a team with a girl who became pregnant with #3 and for the entire pregnancy I had to see her belly grow and hear about everything. I really enjoyed this person and was trying hard not to show how utterly jealous I was inside.:cry: I hate that I had those feelings but we are all human. After recently hearing that SIL was expecting again, it gets harder and harder to look at my BFN's and tbh it seems unfair:cry:. Sorry to turn your rant into my rant. I don't blame you for wanting to remove yourself from the situation at all. Try as hard as you can to ignore those ugly comments. They have no clue what it is like to srtuggle with infertility. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Hopes i am so sory that you have had such a horrible day. what a c**. It is unbelievable to think that adults can be so mean and spiteful. what chance do the kids stand?????? i think all who are ttc have experienced a time when you remove yoursef from situation. Not because you are not happy for them, but you feel that you your heartache may show. I remember a girl who was ttc when i was ttc my first aswell. She got pregnant (didn't stop smoking and drinking). The one night we were out and i was talking to another friend about ttc. She came out overheard and infront of loads of people, put her hands on her tummy and said "you can have this one". I was mortified,, embarrased, upset. in all fairness to this girl she is nice and chatty, just a bit immature. I really hope that you are ok, as for oh, i know my dh found it hard to listen to me, but he said he did not want to see my so upset. men handle things diff. don't they. Big, big hugs to you. XX


----------



## hopefulchick

Coversation goes as follows:

Me: Hello

Nurse: Hi This is your nurse calling about your results

Me: Oh How are you? :flower: (Please say I am pregnant, Please!!!![-o&lt;)

Nurse: Doc says to tell you you are NOT pregnant and should expect a spontaneous period soon. And to continue the Clomid at 50 mg:cry::cry:.

Me: Ok Thank you. (SPEECHLESS:cry:)

I couldn't even muster up the strength to ask what my Prog level was and tbh, right now I do not even care! I feel defeated. And somehow someone calling you and telling you that you are not pregnant and should get AF is even harder than just getting AF (weird right??)

Every ounce of my hope was sucked out of me today. I sobbed for about an hour after the call. Why does it have to be so hard? I am utterly, positively, 100% gutted.:cry:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

hopefulchick said:


> Coversation goes as follows:
> 
> Me: Hello
> 
> Nurse: Hi This is your nurse calling about your results
> 
> Me: Oh How are you? :flower: (Please say I am pregnant, Please!!!![-o&lt;)
> 
> Nurse: Doc says to tell you you are NOT pregnant and should expect a spontaneous period soon. And to continue the Clomid at 50 mg:cry::cry:.
> 
> Me: Ok Thank you. (SPEECHLESS:cry:)
> 
> I couldn't even muster up the strength to ask what my Prog level was and tbh, right now I do not even care! I feel defeated. And somehow someone calling you and telling you that you are not pregnant and should get AF is even harder than just getting AF (weird right??)
> 
> Every ounce of my hope was sucked out of me today. I sobbed for about an hour after the call. Why does it have to be so hard? I am utterly, positively, 100% gutted.:cry:

AWW you poor dear!!! Do not lose hope! You will get that BFP...so it wasn't this month, there is always next month...next month is better...cuz you'll be more relaxed, confident, happy (at least tell yourself you are)...you'll find the energy to BD as often as possible to ensure that little spermy meets his new best friend miss egg and make a beautiful baby!
BIG Hugs to you!!:hugs: You can do this!! I am cheering you on!! I can only imagine that hearing those words would be a million times worse than AF just showing up one day...because when you get the phone call you know what it's gonna be about and you are hoping for one answer and one answer only...so when it's not the one you want...it would deflate you completely!!! You can do it though!! It's gonna happen for you. I'm on my first round of Clomid at 50mg...and I am keeping that PMA up and keeping the pressure off of myself. I would ultimately like a BFP by Christmas....and I have this feeling (God given feeling) that it's gonna come soon. But the PMA does wonders...you have to stay positive....stressing and obsessing only prolong the agony!:hugs:again and best wishes dear!! :flower:


----------



## hopefulchick

Born2BeAMommy- Thanks for those kind words. I just can't stop crying. I have never been like this. Don't know what to do with myself.


----------



## hopes fading

Hi Ladies and thanks, you all helped to cheer me up. It seems we all go through these issues with other people being insensitive around us. I guess they don't always do it on purpose; we are just in a vulnerable position and they are being insensitive about the one issue that is going to cause us upset.

I still wish I could banish all of these people from our lives though, just until we each get our BFP's - but then the world would certainly be a bit empty around me :winkwink: 

Hopeful, you poor, poor thing. Is your cycle always 25 days? I thought it was longer... You must be feeling crappy right now but you must pick yourself up and dust yourself down again - next month really could be your month.
On a practical note, are you going to ring up and find out your actual results? :hugs:

Bye for now, Hopes. X


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies just checking in - oh big hugs hopeful - its so so pants, I know its not much comfort but when aunty ruby comes you'll get a whole new fresh chance and youve got clomid as extra help fighting your corner - you'll get there :hugs:

hopes - bug hug and hope todays been a better day for you. :hugs:

got to wait til Friday for my blood results - its been 2 weeks already so Im practising my patience :sleep:

CD22 7DPO and I am sooooo bloated and hormonal - is it likely to be the clomid do you think? I was massively bloated last time I was bfp but not this early!

:flower:


----------



## Beanwood

Hopeful how are you? Big hugs to you. That must have been horrible for you. Thinking of you. XX


----------



## hopes fading

Hello all.

Any tips on getting myself a ticker?!

I am on CD24, pos OPK was CD18 and I feel nothing, nothing at all! I have a feeling this is a bad sign :nope: Having my blood test tomorrow but I doubt I'll get the result until at least Monday. Anyone else feel completely normal on their 1st Clomid cycle?

Baby dust to one and all. Hopeful, I hope you are feeling a little better honey? 

X


----------



## dreamofabean

Aww hopeful, im so sorry! Can totally understand how its harder to be told, esp in that blunt a manner!! Big hugs to you xxxx


----------



## hopefulchick

Hopes- Glad we cheered you up.:flower: How have you been feeling lately? My cycle is usually 25 days. I have had a few of 27 day cycles, but mostly 25. I should have AF in two days and my temp dropped this morning, felt like a nail in the coffin. :cry:

Rowan- Thanks. I am glad I have a place to vent. DH is sweet but he doesn't let it affect him like I do. Maybe because I am on a hormonal roller coaster that does not have an end in sight. I had the same bloated feeling after O on my first cycle but not this cycle so much. I hope it settles down soon for you :flower:

Bean- Thank you:hugs::hugs:. How are you feeling? Any morning sickness? So exciting and thinking of you continues to give me hope :hugs:

Dream- Hope you are well. Starting progesterone today, I hope the time flies by for you :flower:

AFM- Well, yes I did let some common sense hit me :dohh: and called for my results. Progesterone level: 12.4
It is great that it rose a little bit instead of going down.
Maybe doc is letting me go on one more cycle at 50mg to see if it rises more because first cycle was 10.1.:shrug:
After this cycle, we are going to meet and we will disuss further treatment. 

Truthfully, I can't say that I am ready to start the Clomid again and never thought I would be on to cycle 3 :roll: but here I am and I have to put my big girl britches on and deal with it. :sad1:


----------



## hopefulchick

hopes fading said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Any tips on getting myself a ticker?!
> 
> I am on CD24, pos OPK was CD18 and I feel nothing, nothing at all! I have a feeling this is a bad sign :nope: Having my blood test tomorrow but I doubt I'll get the result until at least Monday. Anyone else feel completely normal on their 1st Clomid cycle?
> 
> Baby dust to one and all. Hopeful, I hope you are feeling a little better honey?
> 
> X

Thanks hun :hugs: I usually go to lilly pie and get my ticker. https://lilypie.com/Trying_to_Conceive.php
Just enter your info and it will make you a ticker that you copy and paste to your signature. 
The fact that you feel nothing probably means nothing at all. Everyone reacts differently. I would wait for your results. Fingers crossed that they are high:flower:


----------



## dreamofabean

Well girls day 2 of progesterone today and the cramps and sore boobs have started, so not fun!! Really feels like pg symptoms...i hate it! Just want af now so i can take my clomid. Fed up of waiting and feeling helpless!


----------



## hopefulchick

oops dream thought you started today, sorry :dohh: That stinks that you are feeling bad, hope it doesn't last. :flower:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

hopefulchick said:


> Truthfully, I can't say that I am ready to start the Clomid again and never thought I would be on to cycle 3 :roll: but here I am and I have to put my big girl britches on and deal with it. :sad1:


Do you mind if I ask how long you have been TTC. I have been TTC for 2 years and I know it's hard and it seems long, but I look back now on the past 2 years and I think, man, I so thought I was ready for a baby...but I wasn't, that's why God hasn't given me one yet...but he's preparing me everyday and I know that when I do get that BFP I will be so ready and God will have given me all the tools I need. I really hope you can dig down and find the strength to keep going. :)


----------



## hopes fading

[/QUOTE]

Thanks hun :hugs: I usually go to lilly pie and get my ticker. https://lilypie.com/Trying_to_Conceive.php
Just enter your info and it will make you a ticker that you copy and paste to your signature. 
The fact that you feel nothing probably means nothing at all. Everyone reacts differently. I would wait for your results. Fingers crossed that they are high:flower:[/QUOTE]

Thanks Hopeful - I will have a go myself when I get some time but if I get stuck I will come to you! 

I am glad that your progesterone level is on the rise and at least you have a plan to go back to FS after 1 more cycle at 50mg. Naturally though, I hope it won't come to that for you...

Dream, I hope the witch comes soon (ironic as it seems to say that to anyone in our situ!) Then you too can start a fresh with a new cycle!

AFM, off to get my blood test now - hoping for result on Mon. I am getting restless now to know whether or not I did infact OV.

My OH's Mum is coming to stay with us in a few weeks time and will be there for the duration of my fertile period, if we are not successful this time. I can not begin to explain how traumatised I am at the prospect. My OH does not get on with her but does not have the guts to say no when she asks if she can come and stay. So he will spend the whole time in a mood and BD'ing will be the last thing he wants to do. I have told him that if he can't promise me having her there won't get in the way of us BD'ing every other day, then I am not taking my Clomid, as it is a waste of a cycle! Naturally, I will die if he agrees to this as it's the last thing I really want.

So, that's 2 witches I don't want to see anytime soon then :evil:

Hi to everyone else and baby dust galore... X


----------



## hopefulchick

Born2BeAMommy said:


> hopefulchick said:
> 
> 
> Truthfully, I can't say that I am ready to start the Clomid again and never thought I would be on to cycle 3 :roll: but here I am and I have to put my big girl britches on and deal with it. :sad1:
> 
> 
> Do you mind if I ask how long you have been TTC. I have been TTC for 2 years and I know it's hard and it seems long, but I look back now on the past 2 years and I think, man, I so thought I was ready for a baby...but I wasn't, that's why God hasn't given me one yet...but he's preparing me everyday and I know that when I do get that BFP I will be so ready and God will have given me all the tools I need. I really hope you can dig down and find the strength to keep going. :)Click to expand...

We started NTNP 4 years ago. Decided to really put everything we had into it about 8 months ago. Being that I am 29, I decided to seek help. I will find the strength. I have came this far, just gotta keep going. I was feeling really down and I am starting to feel better. I just had to release those tears. I know it is going to happen for us. Thank you for the words of encouragement.:hugs:


----------



## hopefulchick

Hopes- OMG! I can not believe that you have to deal with MIL during fertile time and for weeks???:nope: I could not even imagine!! :dohh:I do not blame you for thinking about not taking the Clomid. I would be so stressed trying to BD with MIL in the house! It is already stressful enough! You truly have my sympathy! Maybe you can BD when she goes to sleep every night?? very, very quietly:-#:-# Let's hope this is your cycle and you need not be concerned with Clomid anymore!! Fingers crossed on your bloods:thumbup:


----------



## hopes fading

Hi all. I just started a new thread, as below:

I had a positive on a CB OPK CD18 - and then yesterday, CD25 I noticed a very small amount od EWCM. It wasn't sperm because we haven't BD for a good few days. I am now really worried that I didn't OV when I thought I had and have now missed my chance. Any thoughts?

I am really worried now that I totally screwed up and missed my OV?/

Also, I had loads of stabbing pains around my right ovary area last night - almost like a stitch???

How is everyone else doing?

X


----------



## hopefulchick

Hopes- How long are your cycles usually? I have read that some women report a tiny bit of EWCM right before AF. I don't know how true that is though. Your bloods should tell you either way.:flower:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi girls
Hope you are all ok. Thinking of you all and sending you lots of baby dust. 

XX


----------



## Rowan75

hullo ladies 

hopes I had EWCM after ov and when I was bfp last time so you never know! fingers crossed for you! 

im on CD23 9DPO and am tired of wondering now! on the plus side I met my new nephew tonight and he is Gorgeous! 10lb 7oz! Yikes! 

hope eevryones ok - fingers crossed for us all:flower:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Noticed someone ask if anyone else "felt nothing" during their first round of clomid...i just finished my pills and had no side-effects...i think i feel better than i did before...lol...so i guess that counts as 'nothing'...nothing different at least.
we're lucky i think! as long as you O'd don't think it's a bad thing to have no ill side effects! lol


----------



## Rowan75

I just got hot flushes when I was taking the tablets - which was lovely - I'm normally so cold! I took them at 9pm in the hope that I'd sleep through any symptoms :) looks like we've been a lucky bunch. 

dreams - yeouch bless you re soreness - its awful when it gets so bad you have to hold them when walking down stairs (or is that just me:dohh:) especially when you forget you're not at home! :haha:

hopes - I'd go down the arent we naughty BD route while MIL is around - you never know it may be more fun! :winkwink: we've got a game called monogamy which we bought thinking we'd play when BD got too pressured - well we hadnt opened it until friday when we werent even trying and what a fun night we were laughing so much! 

Im just adding my temps and I've gone over 37c so I'm trying not to get excited as still :bfn: 

we were trying unofficially for a bit then TTC officially for nearly 2 years now, am 35 so an oldie - HSG, one mmc and clomid later here we are - fingers crossed! 

:flower:


----------



## Rowan75

ps where is everyone on their cycle now - am lost? I pop on here v quickly cos DH thinks I'll get obsessed on here :)


----------



## hopes fading

Hi all. Thanks for all the wonderful advice - I don't know where I'd be without you all! 

Rowan, I know what you mean; OH is terrified of me being on here too much and getting obsessed! What are men like?

I am on CD27, possibly 8DPO and my ave cycle length is 32 days. If no af by Sat 11th then I may consider resting - but only if I have some signs. For the past 2 days I have had some twinges but I doubt that means anything. Nothing else yet, no sore boobs etc

Dreams, had to laugh at Rowans comments about your soreness - I get in the same state most months, where I have to hold them as I run down the stairs and yes; I have forgotten myself and done it at work! The trials of being a woman eh.

Hopeful, how are you feeling? What days are you taking the c? X

Bean, how are you doing? I hope you are feeling great but with just enough symptoms to stop you panicking! X

Love and dust to all and I hope you have brilliant weekends. I'm off to the gym now...

Hopes. X


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi girls, hope everyone is ok?? 
Hopeful senfing you a big hug!!! Hopes fading, any more enws?? Beanwood hope you're feeling ok!!!
AFM: Stupid ff thinks ive oved due to the progesterone temps!! hee hee. Sooo ready for af its unreal! 5 more days of progesetrone left!xx


----------



## hopefulchick

Hey ladies. Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend. Today is DH birthday and it has been quite fun and it is only 8 am!!! :thumbup:

I am patiently awaiting AF. She is running a little late this month but temp dropped again and breasts not as sore so I imagine she will be here today. She usually arrives quite quickly if we BD around the time she is due. I have been having AF cramps for the past 3 days but only seeing creamy discharge at this point. :dohh:

I erased my ticker because it was inaccurate due to AF taking her sweet time. :roll:

Everyone needs a ticker so we can stalk eachother:haha:

Fingers crossed for those who are close to testing :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi

I do have some very slight symptoms - tiredness and a little bit of nausea. Am worried though - not very strong symptoms. My cousins wife had a mc last week at 9 weeks. I am not even 7. Feel really bad for her. Am very worried. Don't feel pregnant at all. Weird. 

Hope you are all ok. I am still coming on everyday to see what you are all up to. XX


----------



## dreamofabean

Aww bless you! Im sure your symptoms will arrive full throttle soon honeyx xxx


----------



## hopes fading

Good morning all. I have just tried to make a ticker - it isn't exactly what I want as I am not counting down to testing - there will be no poas until af is a week late at least (Or so I intend)! Anyway, I will play around with the ticker when I have more time. 
Also, like Hopeful, I will probably end up deleting it as af is bound to be a few days late - my cycles always vary by a few days.

Yesterday I had an extraordinary amount of creamy / watery discharge. I was genuinely shocked when I saw it! Sorry, it's a bit grim! Maybe it's due to all the grapefruit juice and green tea I've been drinking this month!?

Hopeful, is she here yet? I hope the rest of DH's B'day was good and you managed to take your mind off your wait?

Dreams, hope she shows for you soon too - must be so frustrating waiting.

Bean, I am sure you have no reason to worry. When will you have your 1st scan? I (and I'm sure you all too) have met every kind of woman - those that didn't feel pregnant and went on to have healthy babies; those that were sick from day 1 and had every other symptom under the sun too - who then miscarried. It just goes to show that we can't possibly know the outcome and therefore must try and believe in our hearts that all will be well. 

I bumped into a cousin yesterday and met her 3 month old Daughter for the first time. It turns out that she is the result of 4 cycles of clomid! My cousin has PCOS and wasn't ovulating on her own at all. It has given me real hope, just when I needed a boost!

Happy Sundays all, Hopes. X


----------



## dreamofabean

Thats fab about your cousin hun!! Really gives hoppe doesn't it? I have 4 days left of progesterone now! Whoop!! So ready to finally ovulate!!Fingers crossed eh!!! xxxx


----------



## hopes fading

So the progesterone will make you OV - not bring on af? I was confused! This is even better news - good luck! X


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies! charting while DH in shower :) 

Fingers totally crossed for you Bean - can you get an early viability scan? 

hopes you are so good about not testing - Ive tested every morning this week - I must be a glutton for punishment! Creamy Cm is a goood sign! :) Thats good that you saw your cousin and heard her journey its amazing to hear peoples tales its so easy to assume people have had it easy! 

my little sister in law has pcos so she's quite interested in my journey as its going to help her when they're ready to try, and my little sister has an inherited genetic condition (muscular dystrophy it runs in my family but thank God I dont have it) and will probs have to have IVF if she wants to avoid passing it on so I'm figuring I'm their guinea pigs! :) 

Its mad to turn it around and be waiting for AF isnt it - very positive! Fingers crossed hopeful! 

Dream and born2b fingers crossed for ov! 

I'm going to attempt a ticker today

have a good day everyone

:flower:


----------



## dreamofabean

Rowan: no lovely, im just being a bit premature!! hee hee. Once i get af im on track to hopefully ov with the higher clomid dose!! Trying to keep positive rather than get down in the dumps!! xxx


----------



## hopes fading

Hehe - I sneak on here too though I have a feeling OH knows exactly what I'm doing! If only they knew how much it helped!

My cousin is the first person I've ever talked to outside of B&B who has had ferility issues so it was great. It was only a shame we didn't have much time to talk.

Also yesterday I met 3 year old triplets playing at the park! It's funny but when I see twins or triplets now and the parents are in their 30's or older, I automatically wonder if they were assisted. This journey has been an eye opener if nothing else.

I am an identicle twin myself and would love to have twins of my own...

I see Dream, I was being dumb! Yes, that is exactly the way to look at it. A higher dose could make all the difference. What days are you taking C? I have everything crossed for af to hurry up and OV to show clear and bright. Are you charting, using OPK's - both?

Thanks Rowan, I really hope this is a good sign but I can't get my hopes up as I have been there too many times before and just can't take another BFN! I haven't always been so patient though, I assure you!

X


----------



## dreamofabean

Im the same, always wonder when i see multiples too!! Im takling clomid on days 2-6 hun. Will be charting and using opks, along with preseed and softcups.....fxed! xx


----------



## hopefulchick

Morning ladies! Yesterday was fab! We even managed to BD twice (wondering where that is during ovulation, but can't complain, huh?):shrug:

Dream- I really hope 100 is just what you need. You are a tough cookie to remain so patient and in good spirits :thumbup:

Hopes- I rarely hear about 4th round Clomid success stories, and right now I really need to hear them. :cry: Thanks for that! I know it finally feels good to be able to relate to another family member about what you are going through. Let's hope the extra creamy cm is a sign for you hun. FX :flower:

Rowan- I think DH doesn't mind me logging on because I let him have his sports so he lets me have my BnB. Also he works out of town, so I don't think he is aware of the extent of my obsession.:haha: FX for this cycle :thumbup:

Bean- Thanks for continuing logging on. :flower: I would love to hear more about what you are going through. Like the others said, I am sure the little bean is just fine and comfy. Hope you are feeling well :hugs:

Sorry if I missed anyone. I hope you all are well. :flower:

AFM- AF still not here as of yet. Maybe due to my stress earlier in my cycle. Who knows.:shrug: I hope once I pick up my prescription I will feel better about this upcoming cycle. It seems like I have tried everything ladies. I don't know what else I could be doing??? I temp, drink green tea, use soft cups and preseed, lay there after BD for 30 minutes. Is there ANYTHING you guys can suggest?? I am slightly desperate. I hoped by the time I was due to see doc again that I would be expecting. :dohh: I plan on doing a spa day right around ovulation to help me relax. Your suggestions are greatly appreciated :hugs:


----------



## hopefulchick

Well, AF arrived shortly after my post. On to the next one for me. Working on a ticker at the moment.


----------



## dreamofabean

Oh no hopeful! I'm sorry :( Keep the PMA though honey!! Is hubby on zinc? Its meant to help their swimmers xxx


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Yep...and get him on a multi-v to help as well!!
Are you taking B6/B12/Folic Acid to help with your Progesteron Levels and to lengthen your LP??

Really hope round 3 is lucky and sticky for you =) Fx'd


----------



## hopes fading

Hopeful, don't worry, you are still early on in your Clomid journey and I am sure it will work for you. Maybe something to lengthen your LP - though if the FS has not highlighted it as a potential problem then no real need. I shall be rooting for you (and us all) next cycle. XXX

Dream, sounds as though all bases are covered! XXX


----------



## hopefulchick

Thank you ladies! Those are great suggestions and I will be looking into them. I was also a little concerned about my LP. Maybe I will bring it up at our appointment. I will try these things. You ladies are wonderful :hugs:


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies

ah hopeful fingers crossed this time is the time for you!

I think AF is on her way for me...had a dream she came today and my temps dropped again today so we shall see - my LP is often 10 or 11 days (when I have one) and I'm 12DPO today 

have a good day everyone 

:flower:


----------



## Rowan75

ah it seems I'm not having such a good day - been sent home from work as I cant stop crying. I thought I was coping really well with my new nephew and all the family baby fuss etc but it seems today that I'm not doing so well - cant stop crying! Think I could cope while I was hopeful and feeling bfp but temp drop and my symptoms going today have really affected me :( hopefully I'll feel better soon...in the meantime I'm going to sit in my PJs and cry and eat crisps!

:flower:


----------



## Rowan75

at least Ive had time to try a ticker tho :) 

how do you alter the amount of CD your cycle is? Do you have to do a nnew one each time it keeps going or should I have done a 40 day ticker?


----------



## hopefulchick

Rowan- :hugs: I have been where you are so many times I have lost count. I usually can deal with most things, even pregnancy announcements but as soon as I am out for the month, everything hits me like a ton of bricks. I start remembering how unfair life is for us. I really hope you start to feel better and I hope you truly enjoy your crisps, you deserve them! :thumbup: Remember, its not over till AF shows :hugs:


----------



## hopefulchick

Rowan75 said:


> at least Ive had time to try a ticker tho :)
> 
> how do you alter the amount of CD your cycle is? Do you have to do a nnew one each time it keeps going or should I have done a 40 day ticker?

What is your average cycle length? I usually put that in. Because my ticker usually assumes that I have started a new cycle and will start back to CD 1. So if your average is 40, maybe you should try that so your ticker does not start over on you. I hope that is not confusing.:dohh:


----------



## hopes fading

Good afternoon ladies. A very depressing update from me I&#8217;m afraid&#8230;

I got the results from my CD 25 bloods today and my progesterone level was 2. I can scarcely believe it &#8211; I have had 3 previous tests on non medicated cycles, where the lowest result has been 24 (borderline). I always knew I may not conceive on my 1st cycle with clomid but I never imagined I wouldn&#8217;t ovulate. I am devastated.

The FS&#8217;s co-ordinator advised upping the dosage to 100mg next cycle but I have questions and I don&#8217;t know where to go for answers?! Am I taking C on the wrong days for me (2-6)? Is there an additional problem with my progesterone levels; should I perhaps be given a trigger (I have heard lots of ladies talk about this, OK, I don&#8217;t really know what it means but I am sure there is something amiss with my progesterone levels) and the wonderful NHS couldn&#8217;t care less to find out exactly what is happening. Could this be why I miscarried before? Any thoughts or suggestions would be welcome; I am going to start a new thread too as I have to get some answers.

I just phoned a local private clinic and asked if they do cycle monitoring for people on clomid, which they do; charging £135 per scan &#8211; I would need 3. I am sure my OH and I are going to fall out over this but I am desperate. The ironic thing is that if I go private, I see the main Dr from the NHS fertility department. I saw him several years ago, before I was ttc as I had been on depo provera (contraceptive injection) for 3 years without periods and 3 years after stopping it I still hadn&#8217;t had a period. He was completely patronising and belittling and didn&#8217;t want to help me as I wasn&#8217;t ttc. I pointed out that I would be one day and I would like to know that I ovulated and wouldn&#8217;t have any problems conceiving in later years. I wonder if he will be more useful to me now I am paying him?! I wonder too if he will feel any remorse, as I am sure that there is a link between the problems I am having now and the depo. Anyone else used this drug?

I&#8217;m sorry to rant but today has been awful; I want to join Rowan on the couch with a box of tissues and loads of crisps (and pizza and wine and chocolate)! Hugs Rowan, I really hope you feel better soon.

Love to all you ladies and please can someone share some good news?!

Hopes fading&#8230;


----------



## Rowan75

Thanks ladies! ff reckons my ave cycle is 32 days so maybe I should go with that - thanks hopeful! 

Big hugs hopes - bless you thats really pants! oo DH home - will be back x


----------



## Rowan75

am back - can you ask to see that Dr within your clinic rather than have to pay? I've got to say in my experience it is a different service when you pay but it seems a shame to pay when you dont like the man! 

do they scan to see how many follicles are developing? I was on microgynon - which ironically my little sil was put on to cure her PCOS?! 

maybe you could try one cycle at the private clinic and that may give you a heads up? 

got to head off for tea round my mams - she tried for 10 years between me and my little sister and had my sister after one round of clomid - ironically this makes her really unsympathetic to my TTC - she just says try it for 10 years and then you'll know! 

big hugs


----------



## hopefulchick

Hopes- Sorry that you are feeling down :hugs: It really does not add up though. To go from 24 to 2 on Clomid just does not seem right. Do you think maybe you took the blood test on the wrong day? Maybe you did O earlier than you think. If you are not pg this cycle, maybe try the 100 like they suggest and see how that goes. After that I would definitely have a chat with fs. So, did he say no chance this cycle then with progesterone being 2?? 

It just isn't fair. I really hope everything gets better for you! I think these doctors get so used to dealing with infertility that they sometimes do not even remember that they are dealing with real people who have real concerns. :dohh:

I am just so nervous that this will not work for me and right now my insurance does not cover fertility treatments so I do not know what my next step would be and that really scares me.:nope:


----------



## dreamofabean

Big hugs to hopes and rowan xxxxx


----------



## hopes fading

Hello all. I'm feeling a tad beter after pizza and a good cry! :pizza:

Hopeful, if I O'd earlier, wouldn't my result have been higher than a 2? I went for test 7 days after a + on CB OPK - must have been false but it's strange as it was the only + I had and so I believed it. I am so confused! She said something about anovulatory cycles and that I am probably someone who only O's some times. But my periods are really quite regular which I find odd. She didn't say I was out this month but I assume I must be with progesterone that low. I am still deciding what to do next month... OH wants me to ring and insist on speaking to FS and suggests we go to the Hospital and camp out if they won't speak to me! Sweet - but really not the way to handle things and I am a real coward at the best of times! Paying the nice man and getting lip service is far more my style but I can't really afford to do that. I suppose it is OK for a cycle or two but knowing how obsessive I am, it could get expensive quickly! I mean, the lady at the clinic said they have very good results with IUI (felt a little like a sales pitch now I come to think of it)! and my 1st thought was "forget Clomid - I want some of that"!
OH can more than afford the cycle monitoring but he thinks I am jumping the gun a bit. Very bloody easy for him to say. I wonder what he will say if I ask for it as an early Christmas present :haha:

Thanks Dreams - I hope you are OK?

Rowan, you crack me up! I hope you are having a nice evening. It must be strange having a Mum who has been through this but doesn't offer sympathy. 10 years really is a vey long time - but you too have been through an awful lot...

Ladies, I hope we all get our BFP's and we stick around until every last one of us gets there!

X


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Hopes, Hopeful, Dream, Rowan, everybody....... 

Hopes I am sorry that you got that result. Is it poss that you ov later?????? I will be sticking round till you get there, all of you. And hopefully i will still be there. Sorry to sound negative, just my way! Have to always end sentene with "if it sticks". 


Big hugs to you all:hugs:


----------



## hopefulchick

Hopes- Glad you are feeling better.:thumbup: Yeah that was silly to think you O earlier :dohh: But I think Bean might be on to something about Oing later! Wouldn't that make sense?? Maybe you should call fs and ask, if they even let you speak to him. Well, either way, if AF shows, are you taking the 100? FX I have to say that if I could afford the extra tracking, I would be tempted as well! :flower:

Bean- It is only natural to feel that way after trying so hard. I think we will all feel the same way. Thanks for hanging in there with us! :hugs:

I posted a thread about how horrible my AF is after Clomid but have not gotten any replies, which worries me. Maybe I have some other things going on that Clomid is aggravating. :shrug:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Hopeful....i found that clomid made my AF a million times better....less cramping and bloating and horrible symptoms i usually get....i felt great!!
lol...i've been wondering if that is a bad sign for me...and here you are having a horrible go of things and wondering if that is a bad sign for you! lol....everyone has doubts i guess...i'm very hopeful it'll all work out though...hope it all works out for you!!


----------



## Beanwood

Hopeful i am sure that i read somewhere on the internet that you can have bad periods after clomid. I researched it as i was really worried about it as my periods are bad at the best of times.

Small update: I was moaning that i didn't feell sick. Well i am starting to feel really sick.

XXXXXX


----------



## keepsmiling

Just a quick question right well I'm strtin my first round of clomid in about 2-3 weeks depending of af well I'm havin a scan on cd 12 but no bloods so how can they tell by that if I'm goin to ovulated 
thanks xx


----------



## Rowan75

keep smiling - I think they should be able to tell from the scan if your follicles are stimulated and getting ready to ovulate / have ovulated. I'm not sure re blood tests - every hospital / clinic seem to do things so differently. My hospital will only do 2 CD21 blood tests out of 6 months of clomid and no scans so I guess its down to charting :)

hopeful I'll let you know how my AF is when she arrives - mine is different every month though so I suppose I wont know for sure if its clomid having any affect. Sometimes I have a week of cramps beforehand and then it lasts 2 weeks sometimes its like the flood of damascus and lasts 2 days with no pain - so we shall see! Cramps started in earnest yesterday and temp dropped to near coverline today so she's on her merry way! :witch: ready for round 2 (Its like a boxing match!)

hopes I'm glad you're feeling better after a bit of pizza and a good cry - Ive just been watching tribal wives and having a good cry! :flower: you know your mil is staying when you think you may next be fertile - well my little sil will be staying at ours when we should hopefully be fertile! DH says she'll have to get ear plugs :haha:

my mam was actually not too bad last night - I was showing her ff and she was amazed - much better than graph paper and guesswork she said! And she was saying the pg tests they had back in the day you had to wait until 2 weeks after AF was due before they showed a valid result - crikey! 

Bean keeping my fingers crossed for you

:flower:


----------



## hopes fading

Hi everyone.

My head is done in! I can't stop thinking about things and trying to work out what is going on - I have a list of questions; though quite who will answer them I don't know? 

Bean- I am a lot like you. If I conceive and have a girl I would like to use Hope as a middle name as in all my life, I have never really dared to hope. If I ever have a healthy baby then I swear I will dare to hope in the future!

I think you could be right and I O late - I did have cramps and a small amount of ewcm on CD 25 - a few hours after the blood test infact!

So if I did O around CD25, would it be worth demanding another blood test now (CD30)? I don't think it will help this cycle but I may learn something for next cycle. Of course, it would mean that I have a short LP, which could be the issue but at least I will know.

What is it that makes you get sore nipples and boobs? Most cycles I get this a few days before af but if I am not O'ing - what is causing it?

I am just so confused ladies, any help greatly appreciated...

Hopeful, when af arrives I will let you know as mine are pretty standard; very mild, 2 days bleeding, 3-4 days spotting afterwards. So I should know easily if there is a difference.

Bean, hehe - very glad to hear you are feeling sick! LOL - not often that we would say this to someone hey?! X

Rowan - I wish my OH was the same about his Mother; perhaps I should just leave a pair on their pillows and they can use them if they feel the need! We could do without such interuptions though, it's hardly fair!

Love to all and I hope you have happy Tuesdays. X


----------



## Rowan75

I always thought it was progesterone that made the boobs hurt but then that doesnt tie in with your reading? 

I was saying last night mine were like someone had got fish-hooks on a wire in my nipples and was slowly tugging me across the room! sorry tmi! :haha: there are some months I would willingly cut them off! But of course it passes as everything does.. 

go for it - ask for another test - they can only say no - but at least you wont be wondering! 

I got my blood clotting test results back and its negative so no clotting disorder- wehy! Good to be able to cross that off - but if I hadnt asked I wouldnt have known 

:flower:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Ladies, 

I havent been on in a while (I was on holidays in Spain). 

There is so much to catch up on but can i say huge congrats to Beanwood - :thumbup: - great news. 

As for me my 1st round of clomid didnt work - got AF whilst on hol's - the spotting was less than usual though so thats one good thing. Took my last pill last night so onto round two - Im CD7 today - just waiting to Ov now. 

Hope everyone is keeping well. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Reba

Thank you and lots and lots of luck with this round.

Hopes I think you should ask also. You never know! 

I suppose when your period comes will also be an indicator. If you come on later than expected then maybe you did ovulate later. When you come on (if it is later) you could count back to the day that you noticed the ewcm. Just a thought. 

XX


----------



## keepsmiling

Anyone got any idea how my fs wil no if I'm goin to ov by a scan on cd 12 x


----------



## hopes fading

Hi all. I just had a very interesting conversation with someone at the private clinic - I admit I don't know her exact job title and I&#8217;m fairly sure she wasn&#8217;t a Dr but she did seem very knowledgeable and answered my questions happily. In short, she said there are lots of myths surrounding infertility and basically, if you ovulate; it will be mid way through your cycle. She also said that unless treating patients with IVF, they never use progesterone supplements; as the body will produce the correct amount of progesterone after ovulation. They only use it with IVF as it is a forced cycle. She was adamant on these points. 

If I am to believe her, then I simply didn&#8217;t ov this cycle - 50mg of clomid just wasn&#8217;t enough to make me ov. I now wonder if my body starts to produce follicles but they either don&#8217;t mature, or don&#8217;t release the egg as they are supposed to? It could explain the pos OPK I guess?

I really want to have my next cycle tracked but usually when my OH and I disagree on something, he wins! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! If he remains firm that we must try another cycle without tracking then I will make him promise we can do it for the 3rd cycle if we need to. 

On the whole, I feel a little better (although I just popped on Face Book and someone else has announced). It seems like 1 a day for the last 2 years but surely not; I don&#8217;t know that many people?!

Rowan, you are probably right and interestingly, I don't feel a thing this month. If it remains this way I will be happy as it will all be good, conclusive stuff. I find that it's the anomalies that get to me the most.

Reba, sorry it didn't work last time, I really hope this is your month. 

Hopeful, don't worry, I have faith that it will work for us all in the end. Are you using OPK's? When will you start? Hope DH is well up for loads of BD'ing this month.

Love to all. X


----------



## hopefulchick

Born2BeMommy- Thanks:flower: I definitely am going to ask my doc about the heavy bleeding though, just to be safe because AF usually last almost 7 days and I have tested positive for anemia before and I do not want to lose too much blood. I guess it is just the worry wart in me.:dohh:

Bean- Awesome about not feeling well, Like Hopes said, seems a bit weird to actually say that to you :winkwink:

Keepsmiling- I have never had follicle tracking but I believe they are assuming that you will O mid cycle (CD14) so giving you a scan on CD 12 will probably let them see if your follicles are the right size for O. Though never having follicles tracked I may be wrong. Good luck with this cycle! Let us know how the scan goes:thumbup:

Rowan- Thanks:flower: I almost died from laughing at your "It's like a boxing match" comment! I feel the same way:dohh: Awesome news on your clotting test! :happydance:

Hopes- Like Rowan said, I believe it is progesterone that makes your breast and nipples sore. First cycle of Clomid I was so miserable that I even started a thread asking if it was normal. Well, it is. There were many others that had the same soreness. I will be using opks starting on CD12. I think I would be lost without them and my thermometer. Are you doing BBT? I really think you should! :thumbup:

Reba- Hope you enjoyed your holiday and are coming back nice and relaxed! Good luck this cycle:thumbup:

AFM- Not too much to report over here. *TMI* AF still heavy and passing clots :growlmad: Ready for AF to pack her things and leave :haha: I will be starting my Clomid on Thursday (CD5).

Come on ladies!! I have a great feeling about this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Rowan75

hullo ladies! 

I'm feeling much better today - wehy! Hope you're all ok! I'm sure I had like a hormone shift or something on Monday to set me off! 

Dropped below coverline today and :witch: is on her way for sure so in theory I should feel worse but I feel heaps better! no flow yet but sometimes it takes days so I figure I'll wait til flow before thinking about Clomid (sorry if TMI)

Hopes thats exactly what happens with me - I've had scans and they've said I would ov within 24 hours and then its an anov cycle - I get endless OPKs (so I dont bother now) - my body gets all ready to ov and then just doesnt sometimes but then sometimes I do - fingers crossed next time for you its a month when you randomly would ov anyway and then clomid makes darn sure you do! 

In fact I wish that for all of us :) 

I'm going to do the CD21 bloods this month just for the extra kicks - using one of my two CD21 blood test tickets :) 

bless you hopeful - hope AF calms down soon! 

Hullo Reba nice to meet you! 

a nice cup of tea beckons and then pilates! Then later on maybe a nice Jack Daniels and coke - I'm allowing myself to drink when :witch: is here 

:flower:


----------



## hopes fading

Rowan75 said:


> hullo ladies!
> 
> 
> Hopes thats exactly what happens with me - I've had scans and they've said I would ov within 24 hours and then its an anov cycle - I get endless OPKs (so I dont bother now) - my body gets all ready to ov and then just doesnt sometimes but then sometimes I do - fingers crossed next time for you its a month when you randomly would ov anyway and then clomid makes darn sure you do!
> 
> Hi ladies.
> 
> Rowan, has this happened to you on a clomid cycle? Has it not been suggested that you up your dosage? I really hink this is what is happening to me too and I suppose the only way to find out is to have the scans and take advice from there.
> 
> As for the progesterone / sore nipples, maybe this is as good an indication as any for me - this month no ovulation and no pain whatsoever. So maybe when they are really sore I have ovulated?
> 
> Anyway, no point me banging on about it as I don't have the answers, I will just sit back and wait for the bitch to get me and then decide what to do. Rowan, perhaps we will have the same CD1?
> 
> Hopeful, I hope she has left you in peace now and fingers x'ed you get good, clear o signs with the OPK's and BBT. I am trying to chart but it really isn't going well. I will stick with it though and I plan to set my alarm for 5am next cycle, in the hope I don't keep waking up an hour or so before. I have very broken sleep and get up for the loo maybe 3 times a night so I don't think it will ever work as well for me as some but I'm happy to do all I can. I will try the OPK's again too - maybe it did detect the LH surge accurately this cycle after all but my follicles didn't mature enough to release the all important eggy?
> 
> Reba, please remind me, you had follicle tracking that confirmed o but you didn't conceive?
> 
> Bye for now, Hopes. X


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi girls, glad we're all well!!! One day left of prog for me! whoop!! x


----------



## hopefulchick

Hopes- I am the same way with waking all through the night to go pee!:wacko: Thankfully, it does not interfere with my temps. :thumbup: I usually take my temp around 4 am every morning but occasionally it will be 3:30 or even 4:30. I really thought that it would be an issue but my temps remain the same each cycle with a clear temp rise after O. It took me a while to get used to it but now I am just mad that I didn't start this a long time ago. :dohh: It is the only thing I can use each month that I do not have to buy! I hope you get a strong positive on the 100mg!!! Any sign of AF? :flower:

Dream- Awesome :thumbup:. Now come on AF!! Time to get this Clomid party started!! :happydance:

How is everyone else getting on today? :flower: Any updates?


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Rowan75 said:


> hullo ladies!
> 
> 
> Hullo Reba nice to meet you!
> 
> :flower:

Hi Rowan, nice to meet you to (virtually that is.... :) ) Hope the witch stays away for you this month but if not then ont Clomid it is! :thumbup:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

keepsmiling said:


> Anyone got any idea how my fs wil no if I'm goin to ov by a scan on cd 12 x

Hi 

I think they can tell by the size of your follicles (I had two ripe (18mm) follicles last cycle. My FS said my lining was on the thin side though (6mm) but if I Ov'd a few days later then it should of grown 1-2mm per day making it at least 8mm by Ov. She also did an Estradiol blood test to check to see ovarian function. She said she would expect a result of around 400 pg/ml (its usually 200 - 600 per mature follicle and if i had 2 follicles then it should be around 400 or more). She said if estradiol level is low then clomid might not be working for me and to go off it.... Anyway I never got the results of that test yet. 

And I didnt get pregnant either. 

They might do a blood test too at CD21 to see if you Ov'd but usually its the size of your follicles that will tell them you are about to Ov.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

hopes fading said:


> Rowan75 said:
> 
> 
> hullo ladies!
> 
> 
> Reba, please remind me, you had follicle tracking that confirmed o but you didn't conceive?
> 
> Bye for now, Hopes. X
> 
> Hi Hopes - yes I had follicle tracking on CD13 and it confirmed that I had 2 ripe follies of 18mm - she said I would be Ov'ing sooner than CD16 (which I dont think I did - I think it was CD16 or after). Anyway AF showed up on CD32 (usually 31 or 32) so if I take 14 days away from that I probably Ov'd on CD18. ANyway yes I didnt concieve this month unfortunately (i really thought with 2 ripe eggs I'd be in luck). Onto 2nd cycle now for me.
> 
> Im feeling more pains and twinges this cycle though - i had nothing last cycle at all (except the odd hot flash). I never called the hospital either about another scan cos wasnt sure if Im suppose to have one every month or not (so I hope I dont over stimulate the ovaries). If no luck this month I will call next month of another scan - i'm sick of scans at this stage.Click to expand...


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies! 

Hows everyone doing today? 

a brand new cycle for me and clomid tomorrow night at 9pm! 

Hopes I've only had scans before clomid and another the first cycle after my mmc which was annov - my hospital dont offer scans with clomid (and only offer two CD21 blood tests the meanies!) so I'm just winging it! I think you're right about the progesterone - if that is the case then you'll have an extra way of telling what your body is up to 

I take my temp at 6.30am and usually have a 2am and a 4am wee and am busting when my alarm goes off at 6.30am! I've just set my temp as 7am default on ff and just go with the flow and pretend its the same time every day - its usually between 6.30 and 7am so i figure its not too far out :) 

I'm hoping my hormones arent quite so unsettled this month - but then I'm not sure if I'm just extra sensitive and being surrounded by baby talk would affect anyone in the same position regardless of clomid? 

hope everyones doing ok :) 

fingers crossed for everyone :flower:


----------



## hopes fading

:friends: Oh my ladies, tonight is a very low ebb for me. Please forgive me for not mentioning anyone specifically but OH has threatened to turn off the pc and change the password if I don't log off in 5 mins! And why? Because I have been an emotional wreck since finding out I didn't ov - I have spent most of my working days & evenings reading the net and self diagnosing with anything from an early menapause to poor egg quality. I have no grounds and I am not usually like this but I'm simply mystified and gutted at my progesterone level reducing to 2 on my 1st clomid cycle?

I have read that clomid doesn't have a high success rate when used for couples with unexplained infertilty? Please someone tell me that's horse shit?!

OH and I are rowing because I feel the need to talk about it constantly and I am desperate for him to agree to a 3 and 6 month plan (with financials)! He thinks I'm going crazy and need to get a grip. He is probably right but I am freaked out at the prospect of never having children, it's really on my mind right now that it is a real possibility for us. 

I'm so sorry to be negative when many of you are handling things so well. Maybe af is very close for me, which I suppose wouldn't help but I feel mentally exhausted, as I spend all of my time working things through in my head and trying to find an answer. Which obviously I can't. Even when I'm at the gym I'm thinking about it. It's not good :wacko:

I wish you all happy evenings and I hope I have bounced back by tomorrow and can offer something more constructive. Hopes. X


----------



## hopefulchick

Hopes-:hugs: So sorry you are having such a hard time right now. I am sure we can all relate! I was the same way on my first cycle. You should calm down real soon :hugs: and try to go easier on DH :winkwink:. They don't think the same way we do at all. Believe me he is worried but men do not like to be in a situation that they can not immediately fix. I would ease up a bit on pressuring him to agree to a plan right away. You only had one Clomid cycle and I am sure if you keep trying it will happen sooner than you think.:thumbup: You are going to drive yourself crazy going on like this.:wacko: Try to take a little time to yourself and relax- maybe a pedicure or movie? If you need to vent, we are here and are going through the same thing. I learned to not talk off DH's ear with TTC because he deals with a lot with work and all so I try to only let him know what he needs to know. I hope you have a better day tomorrow :flower::hugs:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Hopes Fading - sorry your feeling so down :hugs: this TTC carry on is really stressful at times (especially when you arent ovulating). If this is just your 1st cycle on clomid then are they going to up the dose for you this next cycle and see if that helps with Ov? How many mgs were you taking on 1st cycle? 

I have heard that clomid is successful for couples that are unexplained. I was following a girl on here for ages cos she had the exact same problems as me (unexplained, all tests good etc) and she finally gave in and decided to take clomid after 2.5 yrs TTc and she got pregnant on the 2nd cycle - so that totally gives me hope. Another woman on her was similar and she got preggers on 4th cycle. 

We all go through this negativity during our TTC journey (ive been there many a times) but I always snap out of it once AF arrives and Im onto a new cycle - try to stay positive and try to do some things for yourself (like hopeful chick said) - a movie or pedicure or facial or something nice and relaxing - and go out for a few drinks with your friends to take your mind off everything. :hugs:


----------



## hopes fading

Thanks ladies, I know you are both right, I do feel a bit better today though still no af. I am ready for her to come and get me now (although if I end up having stupidly long cycle then it may mean that the inlaws will no longer be staying when I'm fertile)! Unlikely though, they are staying for 2.5 weeks!

Rowan, I took 50mg last cycle and I have to say I had next to no side effects. I will try 100mg this time and I still can't decide whether or not to have cycle monitoring privately. It will cost around £400. OH thinks I should wait a bit longer but I am quite an imaptient person :winkwink:

Which dose are you on?

Thanks for the positive stories, they really, really help. 

I have a very relaxing weekend planned and I am having my hair done tomorrow which is always my favoutite day of the month!

Hopeful and everyone else, what is happening with you? I seem to have lost track a bit these past few days; I have been a little self absorbed!

I hope everyone is happy, well and above all, positive for results this cycle.

Hopes. X


----------



## hopefulchick

Hopes- So glad you are feeling better :thumbup:

Dream- Any sign of AF yet? FX :flower:

Bean- How are you feeling? Did you go to docs yet? :hugs:

All- How is everyone getting on so far? :flower: 

AFM- Things are starting out a little different for me this cycle already. I am on day 2 of Clomid and I have had non stop hot flashes and mood swings all day (really bad mood swings) :muaha: I am kinda feeling bad because I was a real B today! :shy: I also have been having twitches in my ovaries all day off and on. Last two cycles I hardly felt anything while taking the pills.:shrug:
Let's hope that is a good sign that I will O really strong this time and the spermies will catch the egg :spermy:

Good luck ladies :happydance:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Hopeful sounds good that you have noticed a difference in cycles (if that makes sense) Have everything crossed for you, for all of you. 

I have an appointment booked for in a couple of weeks. Feel like c**p in the morning. Keep getting pains in stomach though so feeling really nervous.

XX


----------



## hopes fading

Morning. Hopeful, that sounds very encouraging - I feel sure you of a BFP for you soon.

Bean, I am sure the pains are nothing to worry about, hang in there and I hope the next fe weeks go quickly for you.

AFM, still no witch. Will let you know when she rocks up - I need to change my ticker, I have run out of days as I'm now on CD34!

Happy weekends everyone. It's raining and grey here so I'm not sure what we will get up to?!

Hopes. X


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi everyone,
How are we doing today? Im still waiting for af to rock up, eager to start my new dose!! Just a quick anecdote that made me smile yesterday! I teach ina primary school and one of my little lads ran up to me yesterday (he's 6) and told me im going to have a baby and call it fred! Then ran off again! hee hee. Very amusing!!Let's hope i get a fred in my tummy soon!! xx


----------



## hopefulchick

Bean- Hope you start to feel better real soon. I bet you can't wait for doc appointment! I have read somewhere that the pains you are experienceing might just be your uterus expending for your little bean! Let's hope so! Is the pain different from your other pregnancies? FX :flower:

Hopes- I know that witch is making you real mad by taking her time! :growlmad: I hope she shows real soon so you can get started with a higher dose! It is rainy and gray here too! Gonna do lots of cleaning :dishes: so I can relax when it is O time! :thumbup:

Dream- Isn't that so adorable!! It must be a sign :thumbup: We have to take all the luck we can get!! :flower: Lets hope AF gets you soon too!


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies was away last night so logged on quick then had to go

Hopes I hope you are feeling better today - huge hugs! I think TTC is such a hard emmotional thing we'll all ahve our ups and downs - hopefully we'll take turns so we can all support eachother and we'll get through it 

im on 50mg and just started clomid again last night - so I am having hot flushes galore today! 


oo DH home with fish and chips! will rush off and get plates and sauces out! 

hope you're all ok ladies!


----------



## dreamofabean

Hope everyone is ok! I'm feeling really moody today and having twinges...please come and get me af!!


----------



## hopefulchick

Any news yet Dream or Hopes? :thumbup:

Me, just relaxing today. Not really feeling anything today as far as side effects.:shrug: 

How is everyone? :flower:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning/afternoon/evening (depending where in the world you all are).:thumbup:

Nothing much to report from me just that Im having alot of twinges and pains this 2nd cycle of clomid - good sign or bad sign (over stimulating the ovaries perhaps??). I never booked a scan this cycle so i dont know whats going on in there!!! Ive had loads of hot flashes too and headaches and cramps. Please be a positive sign!!! I should be Ov'ing this week at some stage-will start the OPK's this evening (CD13) - ov is usually CD16. I had some CM yesterday but not sure if you'd call it EWCM or not - seemed a bit thick (sorry if TMI). 

Hope everyone else is doing well. :thumbup:


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies 

Hows everyone doing? Hope everyones ok! 

dream and hopes any sign of Af for you guys? 

Reba fingers crossed for ov! 

Bean - keeping my fingers crossed for you big time - are you having a scan at your appointment? 

Hopeful the hot flushes are mad arent they! Ive had ovary twinges today but I did last time as well - day 4 of clomid today - AF has gone away but who knows if she's actually finished - she went and came back twice last month :wacko:

are you all having CD21 tests each month? I'm going to have one this month - I have to get mine done at my drs then ring the fertility clinic and get the results but cant remember how long they said to wait :dohh:

my 2nd line manager was chatting to me today and she had mentioned to her mam about my troubles and her mam had revealed that my 2nd line manager and her twin were fertility treatment babies! :) 

sil and bil staying with us from tonight for a few days so I may not get on here for a bit - luckily my cycle has adjusted so we're not TTC when theyre here after all! 

:flower:


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi ladies, af has arrived for me!! Start my clomid tomorrow and can call hospital and book my scan! Feeling really miserable today, suppose its half hormones and the other half is fear that the 100mg dose wont work either :( 
It's easy to look towards something and keep the faith itll happen but once it is happening you get scared that the meds'll fail :( Am i just being miserable or does that make sense???x


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Dream - glad you can finally start a new cycle. Really hope this is it for you.

Reba - at the appoint with the midwife (2 weeks today) they will book a scan for 2 weeks after that. 
Had to go to docs this morn as barely moved off sofa for 2 days, i am sooooo tired. Don't remember feeling this tired before with boys. Am worried that my thyroid level may have changed as i have an underactive thyroid - have had a blood test.

Hopeful, Hopes, everybody hope you are all ok. 
Hope its ok that i am still posting/replying. Am wishing for you all. XX


----------



## dreamofabean

Hope its nothing nasty Bean!! I love that you still pop in on us! We want to keep up to date with how you're doing xxx


----------



## hopes fading

Hi Ladies. Just a quickie from me as I am on my way to bed! I just wanted to say hi to you all and Dream, it's only natural you should feel this way but there is absolutely no reason 100mg won't be a completely different story for you (I am hoping it will for me)! Bean, please stay with us and I really hope the blood results show nothing to worry about. I am sure all will be fine. X

Afm, still no af; if she doesn't show tomorrow then I will be on my longest cycle since I started recording them 19th months ago. Ususally I'd be hysterical but I am actually hoping for a 40 day cycle, so the in-laws have gone home when I'm fertile!

Hugs and dust to all and I will write more tomorrow. X


----------



## hopefulchick

Hello Ladies!!! :flower:

Reba- Good luck with O!! Almost time for my opks. Couple more days \\:D/

Bean- Please keep posting!! I would hate for you to stop because I look forward to seeing you through, I am sure you will do the same for us :hugs2:

Rowan- We are slightly close in our cycles. I am on day 5 of Clomid!! I am having CD21 bloods again. I am a little tired of getting poked but I am addicted to finding out if my level has risen :headspin:

Hopes- Did DH unplug the computer from you?? :haha: Hope you are well and AF showed! :flower:

Dream- Excellent news!! You are definitely not just miserable for thinking that way. I think its the way that our mind protects our heart. Our heart wants this so badly but if for some reason it does not work this cycle, our mind wants to be prepared. I am having the same doubts. If this cycle does not work I am so terrified that doc will not help me further!! :nope:

But back to some positive thinking!! I can not wait to start opks :happydance:
I had a small amount of EWCM, which is a little early for me :shrug: I am only on CD9??? Thankfully, we BD last night so not too worried about it :smug:

Good luck ladies wherever you are in your cycle :hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi girls,
Have called hospital and booked ,my scan! Whoop!! Its on cd10 thought, i thought that was a bit early?? Dunnno, gotta trust them as they know what theyre doing!! Its next weds at get this....7am!! How crazy! Does mean that work need know nothing though! :) xxx


----------



## hopes fading

Hello all.

Bean, how far along are you now? I hope the next few weeks go quickly for you... Are you feeling any better today?

Dream, great news! Follicle tracking I assume? Do you know how many scans you will have? I was told I would probably have them on days 12, 14 & 16 but I mentioned I have quite a long cycle and the lady I spoke to said to remind her of that when I call to book and they may do them later. It's great that you are ahead of me, you can tell me exactly what to expect! I also read somewhere that they may measure your ovaries and the size of them may indicate your egg reserve and how likely you are to respond to fertility treatment? Who knows though, most of what I read on the net I later get told is wrong! 

Hopeful, sounds as though you are covering all bases! I hope you get a good clear positive on OPK and enjoy lots of BD'ing! :sex:

Rowan, I am glad your cycle adjusted to accomodate the SIL visit! How are the hot flushes? 

Reba - good luck with the OPK's; and happy dancing this week :winkwink:

Afm, CD37 and still no sign of af. I feel nothing at all, actually; it's like there is nothing happening inside me whatsoever :nope: Did anyone else find their cycles lengthened on clomid?

Hopes. X


----------



## keepsmiling

i think clomid can lenghtne ur lp by a few days if u did ov xx


----------



## hopefulchick

Hopes- So sorry AF has not came yet :dohh: Maybe you should call the doc for some provera. If you did not O, you may need help starting your flow. I really hope it shows soon but maybe this will work out better because of in-laws :thumbup:

Dream- 7 am!!! Yes that is a bit early but at least you can get it out of the way and not have to try to fit it in your day! Good luck with your first scan. I hope your follies grow nice and big for you :thumbup:


----------



## hopes fading

keepsmiling said:


> i think clomid can lenghtne ur lp by a few days if u did ov xx

But what if you didn't?! CD25 blood test shows I didn't but then I did have a few twinges and thought I saw EWCM later that evening - so maybe I O'd much later than indicated by CB OPK? If so then I am totally upset as we did next to no BD'ing after CD25 - OH was exhausetd and we really thought we'd danced at all the important stages?! Precisely why I must pay for follicle tracking this month - I can't stand all the guess work! X


----------



## dreamofabean

Yup follicle tracking scan! I have no idea what they will do! I had one very late last cycle to check for scans etc, they looked at lining of the endometrium and then the size of follicles. She showed me on the screen that they were tiny :( 
My cycles are long but i think thats because i havent been ovulating? I dunno!! Hoping i'll have more than one scan to see how i progress? We'll see!!x


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies 

Bean I love that you update us - definately want to know how you're getting on! :) 

hot flushes easing today although am still feeling pretty hormonal! Im also covered in spots on my back under the skin! Random! 

Hopes I can go CD42 when not ovulating - try not to fret - as Hopeful says theres always provera and AF may come along on her own when she's ready - maybe its all a higher plan to ensure youre not TTC when mil is here :) 

my AF hasnt come back yet so we shall see! 

7am scan dream thats a brilliant service! At my last they said I have loads of eggs - probably cos they dont often release! :haha:

what CD are you on hopeful? 

happy dancing Reba! 

:flower:


----------



## hopefulchick

On CD11. Should ovulate within the next couple of days! Excited and nervous at the same time because this is the last round of Clomid before doc appointment :wacko:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

hopefulchick said:


> On CD11. Should ovulate within the next couple of days! Excited and nervous at the same time because this is the last round of Clomid before doc appointment :wacko:

good luck with this cycle hopeful! :thumbup:


----------



## hopes fading

Hi all.

Rowan, thanks - I like your style; maybe it is all part of the higher plan, I hadnt thought of it that way.

Hopeful, everything x'ed for you. You o on clomid so I see no reason it won't work for you - and you certainly seem to dance enough! All the best of luck for this cycle...

Afm, I called the fs co-ordinator this morning and asked if there was any chance that I had od just a few days later than I thought and if so; could this explain the very low progesterone? She didnt really seem to know but she asked if Id done a pg test and suggested that I do so, just in case. 

For some absolutely crazy reason I took her advice and of course, got a BFN. I havent tested in months  seeing a BFN doesnt get any easier, does it.

I feel devastated and once again cant visualise ever seeing a BFP. I am at work at the moment with lots to do but I cant concentrate, all I can think about is how unfair this world is. OH is not being very nice to me at the moment either! He seems a bit distant and doesnt seem to want to make me feel better, when only he can.

I cant believe how foolish Ive been for believing for even a second I may get a BFP having been told I didnt o!

Ladies, Im sorry to enter another depressing thread, I dont want to bring you all down. I hope you are all having happier days than me. Perhaps I will start to feel better once af comes :shrug:

Hopes. X


----------



## Rowan75

good luck hopeful! And Reba of course :) 

Hopes I think you'll feel heaps better when AF comes - your hormones will switch over and you'll be starting afresh again with another chance. Big hug :hugs:

How does your DH feel about it all - does he need cheering up as well maybe? Its hard when you're both feeling the pressure - I think we're going to get the monogamy game out on our TTC week as it just makes you feel like you're dancing for fun again (like sometimes I feel like im a frumpy old dysfunctional old lady instead of the sex kitten I once felt like :) ) 

you'll get through it hon- it can make your heart sink cant it. I think cos I am a poas addict Im immune to BFNs now - it was so wierd after my mmc doing tests and hoping it would be bfn so it meant nothing was left behind to cause future problems. 

maybe we're going to have full on kids and we need all this practice of patience and hope to set us up to be great parents :)

:flower:


----------



## hopefulchick

Hopes- It will get better :hugs:. Yeah testing does not get easier but we keep hanging on to this tiny ounce of hope left in there :nope:. What CD are you on now? Well, I would give it a couple days and then suggest they prescribe provera. I would hate for you to keep waiting and I really hope 100 is just what your body needs. :thumbup: Sorry DH is being that way :growlmad: Lets hope he just needs a little breather and will be back to normal soon:thumbup: Try to relax if you can, I really have a good feeling about this for you :flower:

Dream- Never got to ask how your period was this cycle. My periods have me slightly concerned becuase they are very, very heavy *tmi* with large clots. Hope everything is going well.:flower:

AFM- Just trying to be super healthy this cycle. I have been exercising regularly and eating well. I have been feeling a few twinges in my ovaries since yesterday. I am going to do opks today and try to relax, sippin on my green tea :dohh:. DH has been great about making his "deposits" :haha: I am trying not to stress him out with any ttc talk and it seems to be helping so far. :thumbup:

Good luck everyone:flower:

Please, please, please [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;, with a cherry on top :lolly:, let it be my turn... :hissy:


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi girls,
Sorry not been on! My period is very, very light! Has almost gone! Was the same last month. Have had a hard time the past 2 days, my little sister had another mc yesterday. was her 2nd in 3 months :( Was truly horrific to see it 1st hand as she haemmoraged rather badly and had to have surgery. So tbh the last thing on my mind atm is ttc, although i am taking the clomid x


----------



## hopefulchick

Dream- I am so sorry you and your family are hurting right now. I hope things get better. Your family is in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## Rowan75

ah big hugs dream - hope your sister gets through it ok - v hard times -thinking of you. 

Cant stay on long as my eyes are having another mad attack - Ive been getting blurry vision and my right eye hasnt been focussing properly but last night it was like being on hallucenagenics (cant spell!) I cant stand the light today or read v well and have flashing lights and all sorts of wierdness - so Ive rang ghr fertility clinic and left a message - thinking it must be the clomid! I react to painkillers and anaesthetics and antibodies so I suppose I shuld ahve realised I'd react to this :) 

will let you know how I get on 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing ok

:flower:


----------



## hopes fading

Hello ladies.

Dream, so sad for you and your Sister. Thank goodness she has you to help her. I hope you both get BFP's that lead to happy, healthy pregnancies very soon (ideally together)! X

Hopeful, all sounds positive for you this cycle, I have a good feeling. :kiss:

Rowan, vision problems are mentioned a lot when you research the side effects of clomid. I hope it passes soon and this is your cycle... 

I am CD 39 and still no witch. If she isn't here by Monday then I will consider the pro vera but I have to say I'm confused why I suddenly need this, since TTC I have never needed any help in that respect. Is it just a result of taking clomid do you think? I am reluctant to take it as fs says it will bring on a bleed in ten days but I keep hoping I will do it quicker naturally? I am keen to get on with my next cycle now, I have been too long in limbo land!

X


----------



## Rowan75

its the end of the road for me and clomid Im afraid ladies - I'm not allowed to continue with it so fingers crossed for this cycle! Got to speak to my consultant nect week when ill know if its getting any better 

we keep hitting dead ends so we mustnt be on the right path yet! 

hopes - i hope AF finds you soon!

:flower:


----------



## hopes fading

Aw Rowan, that is bad news. I really do have everything x'ed that you won't need any more intervention and this is your month. Have you taken your last tablet? X


----------



## wobberly

Hi all, 

On my 2nd round of Clomid and think I have got my fist pos OPK. I work up last nigth feeling sick and stomach pains then today EWCM....does this sound promising....sorry new to all this as 1st round didnt work.


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks for the kinds messages ladies :)
Rowan that is bad news, im sorry! Lets hope this is the golden cycle then!! 
Wobberly that sounds promising!x


----------



## Beanwood

Dream

I am really sorry to hear that has happened to your sister. Big hugs. XX
Hi everybody. XX


----------



## hopefulchick

Rowan- So sorry the pills affected you badly :hugs:. I was also told if I had any vision problems while taking Clomid that I had to stop taking it. How many pills did you get in before stopping? Hopefully you will get your BFP this month :thumbup:

Hopes- I can see why you are frustrated. It really sucks to be in limbo land. It is even worse than the dreaded two week wait! I undersatnd why you would prefer to get AF naturally and I really hope she comes today :thumbup:

Bean- Hi :wave: Have you been feeling better? Have you thought about getting a ticker so we can follow your progress? I can not wait to get a pregnancy ticker!!! :happydance:Hope all is well :flower:

Dream- Hope your family is doing better. I know it will take some time. Such an awful thing to witness. How are you doing? Have you felt any different on the 100? :hugs:

Wobberly- Definitely sounds like O! :happydance: I remember the joy of my first positive opk! Hope this is it for you :thumbup:

Hello to anyone I may have missed. Hope you are well. 

AFM- No positive opk yet. Trying to be patient. Hopefully I will have more to update on later in the day :flower:


----------



## Rowan75

thanks ladies :) 

I managed to take all 5 pills before it got too bad and I had to admit it wasnt right so fingers crossed - going to start BD tonight and then all through for a week and lets hope! 

sight not as bad today still cant stand light and am seeing orbs and flashing lights and lines everywhere but its better than it was yesterday so im hopeful its starting to pass! 

cant stand the pc light much longer but wanted to pop in and see how everyone was doing - fingers crossed for everyone!

:flower:


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi ladies, wuick question if any of you can answer?? 
This cycle im on the 100mg and my temps are different to how theyve ever been! Normally my temps are low, around 36.1-36.2. The last 3 days have been aorund 36.4! Do you think its the clomid? Should i see it as a positive thing??x


----------



## hopefulchick

Rowan- That's great that you got to take all pills. I hope your s/e calm down!! Good luck! When will you start opk's?

Dream- I would not worry a bit. I did some researching when I first started Clomid because I had the same effect. I read in several places that Clomid can cause an elevated temp on the days of taking the pills but should go back to normal right after taking last pill until ovulation and mine did. Hope this helps. FX


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks hun! I see it as a good sign something is happpening as last month they were low all month! x


----------



## hopefulchick

I am starting to lose hope on this cycle. I don't think the 50 mg did it for me. No positive opk, not even close and my last two cycles I would have ovulated already. I don't know what to think. There is no sign of O either, no ewcm just creamy. I had some ewcm and a temp dip and rise on CD 9 but it is impossible to O that early right?? I wasn't even done taking the pills (CD 5-9). FF has not detected ovulation for me at all so I am at a loss. I was really hoping this was my cycle :nope: Any thoughts?


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies I can read and focus today! yey! so it looks like its not permenant damage :) 

still cant read for long and I dont want to push it but its fab! Can only see sparkles everywhere now - which is kind of pretty :) 

dream my temps are much higher on clomid as well so fingers crossed its a good thing! I look like Im getting my dip before ov but we'll see what tomorrows temp says - got EWCM as well today but its only CD10 so who knows! we'll just keep on :sex:

what CD are you on now hopeful? I dont do OPKs to be honest as I lost all patience with them as I always get endless positives so I just rely on ff - have you done the chart overlay thing to see if you have any patterns? I have such random cycles I thought I wouldnt have a pattern but I do even on the annov cycles which was amazing to me! 

you may still be in there hopeful - fingers crossed 


any sign of AF for the ladies in waiting? 

:flower:


----------



## hopefulchick

Rowan- I am on CD 14, which may not seem like much but my last two cycles I ovulated by now and my cycle usually lasts an average of 26 days. So frustrated right now!! :growlmad: 

Wow, that Clomid sure made you see some crazy things! Fingers crossed this is your cycle :thumbup: If not, maybe they will switch you to the other fert. med (femara). I hope your sight improves real soon!

Can I ask how do you do a chart overlay on ff?? Thanks :flower:

FX


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

2ww and dying!! really hoping that AF stays away and next sunday (3 days late) I'll get my BFP!!!! FX'd really!!!! hope we all get those BFPs soon


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi girls,
hopeful, any sign of ov yet honey?? 
Rowan hope you're feeling a bit better!!
Born2be i can ponly imagine how hard the 2ww is!! Esp after clomid! Am praying i get a proper 2ww this cycle with a super result at the end!! :) xx


----------



## hopefulchick

Born2Be- Hope your tww speed by and you get your bfp!!!

Dream- No sign of O. Starting to feel really down again, like before the Clomid. I can not believe this is how my last cycle is ending :cry: Sorry to be such a downer but I am really frustrated with my body. I keep thinking well maybe I missed my surge but my temps do not lie. They have reamined consistently low :dohh: No ewcm at all, and much drier than usual down there :shrug: Still BDing and using preseed. It sounds a bit crazy but my breast look like they do after O, not painful but larger and blue veins are v. noticeable and I feel slightly bloated :nope:. The confusing part is for the last 3 days I have had pains in my ovaries like when I do during ovulation :wacko:

So confused, any ideas what happened to my cycle?? :sad1:


----------



## dreamofabean

Oh hun you moan all you want to! I know the frustration well! Sending you big hugs xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hey ladies, can i ask a question.. im going to use OPK's this cycle as its my 1st on clomid and weve been told to focus around 12-17days :) but i was thinking of temping too? i took my last clomid today days 2-6...

I have never temped before so im not sure what happens, could you briefly run through it for me? eg.. dips before ov, increase after?

Thank you xxx


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies 

oh bless you hopeful - you never know o may come late this month - hope so! Ive been getting a few twinges and am on CD11 my CM is totally different this month as well! Great to know theres an alternative thanks for letting me know - femara - now I can read properly I shall get myself on google! Got to ring fert clinic on weds after seeing my GP 

chart overlay on ff is on your main chart page underneath your chart should be a few button options - chart overlay is just under key legend -click that and then you can overlay your cycles at different points - like start of cycle or coverline / ov day - you pick which cycles you want to look at and click view graph - its v useful - hope Ive explained it ok :) 

Mrs A I chart on fertility friend - I use a digital therm and take my temp upon waking around 6.30 - 7am each day and have a notepad by my bed to note down before i forget - it takes a couple of cycles before you can start to see patterns but its really useful - i always get a dip a few days before ov (except sometimes I then dont ov)and when i was bfp I got an implantation dip as well, it basically should go- dip for ov and then high again with a drop again if AF on her way and remaining high if bfp - but there are courses on ff and you can play a chart reading game which is great fun! 

fingers crossed born2b 

Hopes any sign of AF? 

:flower:


----------



## hopefulchick

MrsGAnderson said:


> Hey ladies, can i ask a question.. im going to use OPK's this cycle as its my 1st on clomid and weve been told to focus around 12-17days :) but i was thinking of temping too? i took my last clomid today days 2-6...
> 
> I have never temped before so im not sure what happens, could you briefly run through it for me? eg.. dips before ov, increase after?
> 
> Thank you xxx

I see you are on CD6. When are you planning to start opks? I would start temping as soon as tomorrow morning so you do not miss your dip/ rise. Alot of us use Fertility Friend to track our cycles. Here is a link to explain all about charting. I hope this helps:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Ovulation.html

Good luck with you first round of Clomid!!! :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulchick

Rowan- Thanks for explaining. Now you have given me something else to obsess over, lol!!:haha:

I really hope that for some reason my O was delayed this cycle. But my last two have been almost the same, which had multiple days of ewcm. Just when you think you know your body, here comes mother nature to rain on your parade :dohh: Well, I am going to remain patient :wacko: You know its not looking good when you are almost out of opks and still no surge!! 

Your cycle sounds very promising this time!! :happydance: Make sure you get lots of BD in!!! FX

Dream- Thanks, you are always so supportive. How are you feeling? Any noticeable differences yet? :hugs:

Hopes- Seem to be taking a little break. Hope all is well and AF has come.:thumbup:

Bean- How are things going for you? :flower:

Good luck to anyone I have missed :flower:


----------



## hopes fading

:wave: Hello ladies!

Sorry I have been so quiet, I've just been real busy. 

Hopeful, you poor thing, sounds like Mother Nature has foxed you in the same way she did me. I know it's not what you expected but you still have every chance of o'ing, try not to panic. BD'ing frequently is more key than ever now, just incase you can't pinpoint the exact time. Still keeping everything crossed that you see a pos before you run out of OPK's! :hugs:

Rowan, I'm very glad your vision is back to normal. All things being equal you shouldn't have to worry about next cycle but if you do, it's encouraging to know that there is an alternative drug you may be able to try. 

Born2Be, all I can say is that I hope the 2ww goes quickly for you and you have a small miracle at the end of it! Be sure to keep us posted.

Hi Dream, I hope you are doing OK - and your Sister?

Bean and Reba, how are you both? 

:dust: to anyone I have missed of course.

Afm, AF finally arrived this morning after a 41 day cycle - I never thought I'd be pleased to see that particular witch but I am. So pleaed I don't have to take provera and excited to be back in the game. Tomorrow I will take my 1st 100 mg dose and I will phone the private clinic to book my scans. It feels great to be able to do something positive again :happydance:

MIL has been slightly better than expected - though still doing my head in and I'd still rather she wasn't staying in our home! Just 2 more weeks to put up with her...

Hope you ladies all enjoy what is left of the weekend and I hope that each and everyone of us has a happy week. Hopes. X


----------



## Rowan75

morning 

I have a week off work this week - yey! We are moving again next month so I've got the boxes out and am ready to start packing! Think I may also take some time to get my hair done and maybe even my eyebrows and paint my toe nails - I really feel like I need some pampering and have let myself go! :) 

Hopes - brilliant news! I hope this cycle works for you! :happydance:

Hopeful - haha sorry! I check my chart overlay every day now - I seem to be on a whole different pattern this am so we shall see - got sore boobs and had cramps as well as ovary pain so not sure what thats about but hopefully its good :) 

have you only been given 3 months worth of the clomid? Do you know whats next? 

Hows everyone in the 2ww club? And Bean? Dream where are you up to in your cycle? Hows your sister bless her? Mrs A hope your temping goes ok any questions just ask away 

:flower:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi everybody

Sounds like there is lots and lots going on. Thinking of you all and can't wait for you to get your BFPs.

I am anxiously waiting for midwife appointment next monday. Feel sick on and off all day. Whatever time I get up I start feeling sick. If I get up to go to the loo at 2.00am i then feel sick all night. I am not complaining though. 

Baby dust, baby dust to you all. :dust: Bigs hugs and lots of luck for you all this cycle. :hugs:

xx


----------



## Beanwood

Oh Hopeful forgot to say I don't know how to do a ticker.:dohh: xx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Ladies, 

How is everyone? 

Hopes - glad AF finally arrived and you can move onto your next cycle - i hope you have more luck O'ing this cycle - positive thoughts! :thumbup:

Well as for me I did a few OPK's from CD13 to CD16 (CD16 has been my Ov day for past few years) anyway on CD13 the OPK was darkish, CD14 it was light, CD15 it was lighter and CD16 nothing at all - so not sure now when I ov'd or if I Ov'd. We DTD CD9, 11, 12, 13 and 16 so im sure I got plenty :spermy: in there - whether it results in a BFP is another story altogether! And Of course I think the fact that I missed DTD on CD14 &15 then maybe I missed my chance again this month. 

So if I ov'd CD13 then I am currently 7DPO - and not a sign or symptom except the odd twinge in my right ovary but I get that ever month anyway so nothing new! 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## hopefulchick

Hello everyone :flower:

Hopes- Thanks. Glad to hear AF got you naturally!! So excited for you and your 100 mg!! Good luck this time and great to hear you will be monitered. I think that helps with all this confusion :wacko:

Rowan- Thanks. At our last appointment, doc said he will see me in 3 months. But I just looked at my prescription of Clomid and I have one more refill. So I guess I need to call and ask if I should take that when/if I get AF?! 

Bean- You can google pregnancy tickers (I pasted a couple links below). Then copy and paste the BB code into your signature. You can get to your signature by clicking on User CP at the top of the page. Hope that helps! And hope your sickness calms down real soon! Good luck at midwife app! FX

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/pregnancy.php https://lilypie.com/Maternity_and_Pregnancy.php

Reba- Looks like you have done enough BD to be safe. I wouldn't be concerned! Good luck this cycle. FX

AFM- Well, have gotten ewcm (finally:thumbup:) and an almost positive opk but not quite yet. Hopefully, I will get a super dark one tomorrow. I ran out of opks so I broke down and bought more- how crazy am I? :dohh: BD on CD 8, 10, 12, 14 and maybe tonight (CD16). I will keep on doing it as long as DH can handle it :wacko:. I really hope I get a positive. Fingers crossed for everyone, wherever you are in your cycle :flower:


----------



## Rowan75

morning :) 

CD13 today - slight rise again from my dip but only slight so we'll see what tomorrow brings! Not sure DH will have the energy to BD again tonight haha BD CD9,11 &12 up to now - if I ov usually its around CD17 but last month it was CD14 on clomid so who knows? From my chart it looks like the next couple of days fingers crossed! 

Reba thats definately a good BD pattern! fingers crossed :dust:

Hope you ov soon Hopeful - we may ov at the same time :happydance:

Bean I used to have a ginger biscuit by my bed and I'd eat that before getting up and it seemed to help? I also had those anti sickness bands on my wrists theyre ugly like but they did the trick - I mean it may have all been in my mind :wacko:

oo homes under the hammer is on in a bit - I am *Loving* being off! Ive actually had a lot of time off in the last few months but I've been so poorly each time - its nice to be off and be ok! lots of packing and cleaning to be done - and Ive booked my hair appointment! 

:coffee::laundry::dishes::hangwashing:

have a good day :flower:


----------



## hopefulchick

Woke up this morning to a nice dip so I am keeping fingers crossed for a huge rise. Got sharp pains in my left ovary so it sounds promising. I was almost convinced I was out this cycle. But like you ladies have said, I still have a chance!

Just a quick question for you ladies. I have been thinking about the different reasons why my ovulation would be delayed and the only real difference is me exercising. Nothing strenuous, just 30-45 min of cardio every other day. I started right after getting AF this cycle. Before starting Clomid, I exercised frequently and dropped 30 pounds. But when I started Clomid, I decided to give my body a rest and stop exercising. Well, as you all know since Clomid, I have put back on a good 5 pounds. So that is why I decided to begin exercising again this cycle. But I stopped a copuple days ago to see of it would make a difference with ovulating. And now it seems like my body is getting ready to O. What do you ladies think? Just a coincidence? Should I not exercise right now? How about if I do ovulate, should I exercise in the two week wait? I really want to, but it seems to be maybe shocking my body??? Very confused and would love your thoughts :hugs:

Sorry for the length:dohh:


----------



## wobberly

Hey all, I am currently on CD21


----------



## wobberly

Hey all, I am currently on CD21 and have notice that I have a large ammount of thick creamy white discharge. I am on my 2nd Clomid cycle - does anyone else get this?


----------



## Rowan75

fingers crossed Hopeful!:happydance:

Ive had some really sharp pains in my right ovary area today as well as the usual ache in the left side so I'm not sure what thats about - maybe I'm going to ov from both sides :haha:

I'm not sure what to think re exercise - I've let myself go a bit really and have also put 5lbs on since starting clomid - I have always exercised every day but have only been going swimming once a week since August and did nothing for most of June & July - I must admit it is a concern and I think maybe thats why I havent been doing my usual levels of exercise just in case (Im sure it didnt affect my mmc but I am cautious about it if that makes sense?) I mean marathon runners carry on while bfp so maybe its different for everyone? The jurys out for me I'm afraid so I've been no help at all haha sorry! :dohh:

wobberly I got lots of creamy CM last month on clomid and when I was bfp as well so it could be either! Sorry - again no help what so ever! :wacko:

:flower:


----------



## hopes fading

Good afternoon all.

Hopeful; all I can say is that when I was pg I asked the midwife and GP if it was OK to exercise and both said that if I continued to exercise at the level I was used to, it should be fine. They advised against starting lots of exercise when pg if your body wasn't already used to it. They also said that as an indicator, your temp shouldn't raise higher than your waking temp. Don't know if it helps but personally, I am exercising 4 times a week still...

Wobberly; I had that this cycle and I didn't o BUT, you read a lot of ladies getting it when they get their BFP's so everything crossed that this is it for you. 

Rowan, I hope you can persuade DH to go again tonight! Good luck with seeing def signs of o in next few days...

I have booked my 1st scan for 4th Oct - CD16. They wanted to do it CD14 but it's a Sat - personally I'm quite glad as I am sure I don't o that early ever! Better start saving I think - this could be an expensive month!

Love to anyone I may have forgotten. Hopes. X


----------



## Rowan75

Great news re your scan Hopes - fingers crossed for you! 

have text DH and told him no rest for the wicked tonight - bless him he has such a physical job as well - he comes in all covered in muck and I just want to ravage him - he's like "Get off me woman" :haha: 

ee (sorry - Im so northern!) well I'd best crack on with the packing...Ive done 6 boxes so far but ended up getting distracted and watching a programme on quads instead - the tea is marinading in the fridge tho so I dont feel too bad a wife :) 

Have a good evening all! 

:flower:


----------



## dreamofabean

Yay rowan!! :)
I have my scan in morning, am praying there will be some nice big follicles!!xx


----------



## hopes fading

Hi ladies, just a quickie as I am supposed to be downstairs chatting to MIL - thankfully, only just over a week to go! 

Reba and Hopeful, relax ladies, sounds as though you have danced enough and anything else is a bonus? Dust be with you both...

Rowan, lol - I hope DH can handle you tonight! But you are a few days off o, no? Just keep doing what you're doing and I am hopeful you will get a pos result.

Dream - all the best for your scan, please let me know every detail.. I apologise if I have asked you before but how do you (and everyone else), feel about the possibility of a multiple birth?

I just wanted to say how nice it's been chatting to you all about things that aren't directly related to TTC - house moves, gym, TV etc etc I think that even if we didn't have TTC in common, then we may still be friends anyway!

I am in a stupidly good mood again - even OH has noticed. CD 3 of cycle 2 and we have dubbed it the 'clomid high' already. Oh Lord, please don't send me crashing back down to earth any time soon, I love feeling happy and care free...

Hopes. X


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies! 

am up early ready to go to GP to let him know about the clomid - then will ring fertility clinic afterwards. Getting eyebrows done as well ready for my new haircut - am going for a fringe! I used to have a really blunt 1950s fringe so I'm going back to that! Last time I had that was for our wedding - am getting highlights as well - hopefully I wont feel as frumpy as I do now :) 

my temps have dropped again slightly today 36.59 to 36.57 so no ov yet- only thing is poor DH is so exhausted from the work he's doing this week no BD last night and he feels so bad about it I think I'll wait until he initiates BD before mentioning it - more EWCM this am so we may still be in for a shot but I dont want to pressure DH - he could barely stand up this am and has another long physical day - but we shall see - maybe theres enough swimmers already in situ just waiting to pounce! 

Dream hope your scan goes well - it'll be interesting! 

Ah Hopes I feel the same - its lovely! So glad you're feeling good again! 

will let you know what fertility clinic says 

Have a good day :flower:


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey lovelies,
Scan went positively! :)
My endometrium is 4.5mm, needs to be 7-9mm to implant. Was 5mm on cd40 last time so looking positive! I had lots of small follicles and one that is a lot larger but not massive! I am booked in for more scans on friday, monday and wednesday. She said that hopefully by friday we'll see some progress! So fxed now!!

A multiple birth would be my dream come true!! 
Hope everyone else is ok!! I have a friend staying with me so not on properly but will be keepign an eye on you all when i can xxx


----------



## Beanwood

Dream

So glad that you are getting somewhere. Thinking of you. X


----------



## hopefulchick

Hi ladies :flower:

Wobberly- I have had creamy white discharge on each Clomid cyce but like Hopes said it many ladies experience this when pg!! I hope it is a sign for you. Any other signs? FX :flower:

Hopes- Good luck on your first scan! I know you are super excited! Great to hear you are feeling so good on the Clomid!! FX :thumbup:

Rowan- Good luck at the doc! I am also going to be doing a little primping this weekend, maybe a haircut and eyebrows and maybe even a pedicure, can't wait! :kiss: We deserve it, don't we? I feel bad for DH also. He is working really hard but has came through for me so much on this never-ending :wacko: cycle of mine! 

Dream- Awesome news on first scan!! I feel the exact same way about multiple births!! :baby::baby::baby: :haha:

Bean- Hi :flower: Hope all is well. 

AFM- FINALLLLLLY, On CD 18, positive opk, ewcm, temp drop (again), and pains in both ovaries, but mostly my left one! :happydance: I wish I had a scan right now!! :dohh: Well ladies, I have no idea why I am Oing so late but I really hope this is it! I will know for sure by my temp in the upcoming days! Will keep you updated!:thumbup:


----------



## Rowan75

morning 

Dream thats brilliant! Thats amazing that they're booking you in for so many scans - really good service and brilliant in terms of information and hopefully peace of mind for you and your OH - fingers crossed! :happydance:

Drs was fine - he took my blood pressure and seemed content that the symptoms have gone - one more chemical sensitivity to log on the system :) he said oo youll get there you know one day - bless him! Havent heard back from fertility clinic yet but I'll let you know what they say 

CD15 for me and a rise in temp today - from 36.57 to 36.80 - looking at my chart it looks odd that it went from 36.38 to 36.43 to 36.59 to 36.57 then a rise - do you think I should ignore the 36.57 temp? I suppose I'd only be kidding myself if I did tho :dohh:

BD this am so if I o today We'd have BD CD9,11,12 &15 - you never know! I was a bit weepy last night :cry: (always am after holding my new nephew) thinking that this was our last shot at clomid and we werent going to BD so am delighted to have had a lovely spontaneous BD this am :) 

Hopeful that sounds v promising! Brilliant! :wohoo:

Reba hows your 2ww going? :dust:

Hopes I would also be pretty pleased with multiples :baby::baby::baby: - I've always been randomly approched in the street by strangers telling me triplets and had tarot ladies saying triplets - 2 girls and a boy - but they've been a long time coming thats all I can say - DH says he'll believe all my fate / signs / faith "crap" (as he calls it) if we go for a scan and see 3 poppets in there! One healthy poppet with a strong heart would be just lovely tho of course 

When I was watching the quads programme the other day tho it was absolutely nerve wracking & I did think crikey 4 times the worry! 8-[[-o&lt;

Hope you all have a good day :)

:flower:


----------



## Rowan75

p.s - sorry my posts are v long this week :)


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi ladies 

Hope your all well. 

My 2WW is going slowly but surely.... Im currently 10DPO (if I ov'd on CD13 that is). I have loads of twinges and pains and period feelings so Im not too hopeful - i get these pains and feelings every month - i wish I could have some different symptoms but nothing. Whats all this talk about clomid giving you pregnancy symptoms - i havent had any! 

Dream - glad the scan went well - im sure your lining will be nice and thick at the next scan and that you'll have a dominant follicle or 2! 

Rowan - hope you Ov soon. Or by the look of your temps you probably already have. You seem to have done enough :sex: to catch the egg. Good luck this month :thumbup: 

Hopeful - sounds like Ov is happening for you - what CD did you take your clomid? Could that be a reason why your Ov'ing late? I couldnt belive I ov'd so early this month (3 days earlier) - i took clomid on CD3 for the 1st round but took it CD2 last round - i might take it CD1 next round if no luck - the more eggs produced the better the chances I suppose! 

I like the thought of having twins but not triplets.... thats a scary thought. Even 2 scares me - I'd rather one at a time to be honest but I would be over the moon if I was told it was twins... Id be scared but we'd manage Im sure.... double trouble! And I thought I'd be on my second child at this age anyway so maybe twins would be good! :baby: :baby:


----------



## hopefulchick

Rowan-Great news about your suprise BD! Don't you love when that happens! P.S. I love long posts :winkwink:

Reba- My first cycle was where I experienced major pregnancy symptoms but not so much last cycle. I took it as my body had not O'd before the Clomid so it was really preparing for a pregnancy the first round.

First cycle was 25 days and I O'd on cd12. Second cycle was 27 days and O'd on CD14. FF always marks the day of the temp rise as ovulation, so that would be today CD19 (temp rise this morning). Each cycle I took the pills on CD5-9. If FF indicates this as ovulation, I will be taking my day 21 bloods on CD 26.

Do you consider it too late to BD once your temp rises?


----------



## Rowan75

Thanks Reba! When are you going to test? I cant help but test every morning once past 9DPO - got poas-itis! 

:) glad you dont mind me ribbiting on while I'm off work! Looks like we both ov today then Hopeful! I defo class BDing on the temp rise day as worth a try!:dust:

:flower:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hi ladies, just a quick update as im off to bed gotta be up early and just come off night shifts at work...

I went for my 1st scan on day 9 of my cycle on wed and my left ovary is showing 2follies at 13mm (UK) which was brilliant, they have booked me in for a scan tomorrow morning to ensure they are growing more hoping they will be 15-16mm which is when they are ready to release :happydance: so fingers crossed, Im looking to be ovulating this weekend or early next week, i have my OPK's at the ready :) xxx


----------



## Rowan75

thats brilliant Mrs A - fingers crossed for you! :thumbup:

I'm CD16 today and temp 36.80 again so I suppose tomorrows temp will tell more - its all about waiting isnt it :) 

Got my hair done and its much better yey! Only thing was one of the girls working there has just had her 12 week scan and she TTC for one month after her wedding - she was going on and on about her scan and I ended up crying :cry:- how embarassing- I just pretended I was upset about something I was reading in my magazine!:blush:

Hope you all have a good day! 

:flower:


----------



## hopes fading

Hello ladies. :flower::flower::flower:

I hope you are all happy as it's Friday! 

Reba, not too long to go now; will you wait until you are late or test earlier? Best of luck to you...

Hopeful, you too are in the 2ww? I hope it goes quickly for you! 

Rowan, I'm glad you have been pampering yourself and have had some time off, sometimes, we ladies just need that. 

MrsG, this sounds very positive, keep us posted and happy BD'ing! How long is your cycle usually and what days do you take your clomid? 

It was nice to read everyones responses to multiple births. I think I've said this before but I am an identical twin and my sister is my best friend. I would love to have twins of my own - possibly even triplets, though I'd be worried about carrying them. 
OH and I have enough family and friends around to help out and we have more than enough space at home, so why not?! We have always said we'd like 3 children but realistically without a multiple birth that is unlikely for us now (I am 34)!

I am currently CD6 and will be taking my last clomid tonight but so far I feel nothing at all. Oh, just 2 things but I really doubt they are connected - I am not very hungry (which absolutely never happens to me, not ever)! I am having really vivid dreams and when I wake up, I think conversations I had in my dreams actually happened. Either OH is playing a cruel trick on me, or I really am just dreaming?! 

Anyway, I'm quite worried that I still won't o on 100mg but thankfully I'm having scans; my first of which is now CD13.

Have lovely weekends ladies, Hugs to anyone I've missed and I look forward to some good news from someone soon!

Hopes. X :dust:


----------



## yomo

Hi, Didn't want to R&R when I was on my first cycle of Clomid I was exactly the same as you I was really worried that I was so wet! But it's normal some women it dries you up others creates more CM don't worry.

I always got a posotive OPK on day 14 as with every single one of my cycles guess I am lucky! So it didn't affect my ovulation at all.

Thanks


----------



## MrsGAnderson

hopes fading said:


> MrsG, this sounds very positive, keep us posted and happy BD'ing! How long is your cycle usually and what days do you take your clomid?
> 
> I am currently CD6 and will be taking my last clomid tonight but so far I feel nothing at all. Oh, just 2 things but I really doubt they are connected - I am not very hungry (which absolutely never happens to me, not ever)! I am having really vivid dreams and when I wake up, I think conversations I had in my dreams actually happened. Either OH is playing a cruel trick on me, or I really am just dreaming?!
> 
> Anyway, I'm quite worried that I still won't o on 100mg but thankfully I'm having scans; my first of which is now CD13.
> 
> Have lovely weekends ladies, Hugs to anyone I've missed and I look forward to some good news from someone soon!
> 
> Hopes. X :dust:

Hey hun, thank you... well ladies i went for my scan today and both my eggs have released yesterday or today (day10 or 11) by the looks of things. I took my clomid day 2-6 and had 2eggs.. they were both 13 (maybe nearer 14) so i reckon they might have just had a growth spurt, as it seems I have ovulated :happydance: we :sex: lastnight and we are going to do it today so fingers crossed i catch one or both of the released eggs with my husbands super sperm lol! we shall see xx

rohan - im so happy you have been pampered, but i know what you mean about being upset.. and i dont blame you for getting upset, i envy all women who get pregnant within the first 2months of trying ha! x

hopefulchick - this sounds positive to me :D fingers crossed for you catching your egg.x

p.s sorry if i wrote about my 1st scan twice, i think i may have got confused with which part of the forums i wrote in as i was v.excited.xx


----------



## wobberly

Hey all, 
I just had my cd21 blood reults and they were 106?>? My dr comfirmed that anything over 25 is OV so really good results....hopefully I will get my BFP next week...

It was my 2nd 50g clomid cycle.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aww wobberly thats brilliant, so pleased for you :happydance:

sending us lots of :dust: xx


----------



## wobberly

Thank you. Hopefully 106 means that I will get my BFP next Wednesday - Fingers Crossed. Anyone else had high progestrone levels of over 100?


----------



## dreamofabean

OMG!! Thats amazing!!! I think that Beanwoods prog levels were over a hundred and she got her bfp!!! :)
How is everyone else?
Had my scan this morning, one follie still but its 15mm, nurse said they need to get to about 18-20mm so hopefully by monday it will be!! Endometrium is 7.3mm!!! Much better than 4.5mm on wednesday!!! OPk is still neg so just waiting!!xxx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

dreamofabean said:


> OMG!! Thats amazing!!! I think that Beanwoods prog levels were over a hundred and she got her bfp!!! :)
> How is everyone else?
> Had my scan this morning, one follie still but its 15mm, nurse said they need to get to about 18-20mm so hopefully by monday it will be!! Endometrium is 7.3mm!!! Much better than 4.5mm on wednesday!!! OPk is still neg so just waiting!!xxx

oh i was told they can release anytime from 16mm hun :) xxx mine have just released on about cd10-11 and they were about 15-16mm xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Really? Thats great!! Been worrying myself that it wont grow and release!! Thanks hun!! :) xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

no worries :) i didnt know until the woman doing my scan told me.. she said she would see me on day 9next cycle, and i replied 'hopefully not, im hoping i can catch it this month' hehe xx


----------



## Beanwood

Wow wobberley thats an amazing level - i thought mine was high at 50 something.

Hi everybody else. Hope you are all ok. Keep checking in and looking at where you are al at.

I am still feeling sick - but not complaining. If i stop feeling sick at any time i start to worry more. 

Thinking of you all. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Thank you beanwood, i hope you are OK.. :happydance: thanks for popping by xx


----------



## hopes fading

Sounds like there's loads of good stuff going on; I hope we get a bumper month of BFP's! 

Really nervous to know if I have any follies and what will become of them!

Hi Bean, glad you are still feeling sick!!! :winkwink: X


----------



## MrsGAnderson

hopes - i do hope you have some follies :) that would be a really amazing cycle for us both then, whens your scans? xx


----------



## hopefulchick

Hi ladies. Hope all are well. Temp rise again today, so I guess if it stays high tomorrow ff will go ahead and mark as ovulation. I really do not know what to expect in the upcoming days as far as cycle length.:shrug: I can not wait until my prog test to see what the number is. 

Seems like there are a few ladies in or entering the two week wait! I hope it just speeds by so fast for all of us and we come out with lots of BFP's!!! :happydance:

Dream and Hopes- I hope those follies grow big and you O really good this cycle. Both of you have been waiting long enough to O!! :happydance:

Bean- Nice to hear from you! I am sure you sickness will pass soon! Hang in there!:thumbup:

Mrs G- Looks like you O'd quick in your cycle! I O'd on CD12 my first round of Clomid. Did you get a positive opk before going to scan? :flower:

Rowan- I would have been just as upset as you :hugs: I hope your BFP comes this cycle. We will be the same days past O if FF marks it for me. Did FF detect your O yet?

Wobberly- Awesome numbers!! How are you feeling? With numbers that high, I would be over the moon!! Fingers crossed this is your cycle :thumbup:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hi hopefulchick, no I was told to use them starting on cycleday 11... And I had a scan on day 9 had 2large follies and had a scan day 11 before I tested and they have been released so I'm guessing it was just v.early.. Some time in between wed eve, thursday and fri morning. Lol so day 9,10,11. And I tested using OPK this aft and it was negative so think I missed it with the tests.. But we BD'd all over it so I'm happy :D xxx


----------



## Rowan75

wow! lots occuring! What a positive cycle for everyone! :happydance:

Mrs A - 2 eggs - brilliant - twice the chance! :happydance:

Wobberley - fantastic! Thats brilliant news - fingers crossed for you - when are you going to test? Wednesday? :wohoo:

Dream and Hopes fingers crossed for your follies! 

Bean fingers crossed for you too - when is your first scan? Is it your midwife app on Monday? 

Hopeful did you get your cross hairs? I'm CD17 and I got mine for CD14 so 3DPO - I'm in the game and on the 2ww! CD21 test on weds and I think I'll test CD10 onwards cos I cant help myself :haha:

Reba how are you doing? 

Have a good day everyone

:dust:

:flower:


----------



## hopefulchick

Yep :thumbup: Currently 3dpo just like you! Looks like we will be getting poked for bloods on the same day as well!! :happydance: However, I really, really do not think I will test at all. I can't take it. But sometimes I break down because I work at a doctors office with access to preg. tests :dohh: but I am going to try real hard to not even think about testing!! I hope they do not add a hsg test onto my bloodwork at 7dpo because I think it is too early and I can not take another phone call like last cycle :nope: 

Good luck ladies :flower: 

:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby: (well. maybe not that many :haha:)


----------



## dreamofabean

Fingers crossed for us all!! Its defo an eventful month!! :)
My opk is still negative but having some burning cramping on rigth ovary where follicle fred is so hoping he's going to pop soon!! hee hee :) 
Beanwood hope your sickness passes soon!! Hopes its sounding positive that it was just a late ov!! Mrs G hoping you catch both! hee hee xxx


----------



## dreamofabean

Ah thats fab hopes!! :) x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Thanks ladies i hope to catch atleast one.. but me and hubby have spoke and we would be happy either way :) lol... im thinking of doing OPK's this weekend just to check i have deffo O'd and there is not a chance they could have been hiding... fingers crossed.

dream of a bean - two would be lovely, but yeh rohan twice the chance :happydance: so fingers crossed.

How is everyone? iv been helping a friend decorate today so been a busy bean :) xx


----------



## Rowan75

brilliant Hopeful - you are good not testing! 

I've got to ring the fertility clinic with my CD21 results when I get them and they will book a review appointment so I could be in limbo for a while if this cycle doesnt work - they said they wanted to see if having taken the clomid would kick start a normal cycle - but they insisted after my mmc it would do that and I was annov straight away again! So we shall see - fingers crossed for this cycle 

its exciting seeing whats hapenning with everyone theres so much going on! 

Have a good day!

:dust:

:flower:


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi girls,
im a miserable dream today :( Foudn out yesterday sil is preggers after her first onth off pill and trying :( Feels like everyone around me can get pregnant at the drop of a hat and yet i get excited over the chance my follicle will grow :( Just all seems so wrong at the moment :(


----------



## Rowan75

aw dream - big hugs :hug: :hugs:- its pants isnt it - one day!:dust:

:flower:


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey ladies,
had scan this morning, endometrium is 9.3mm which is perfect and follie is now a big juicy 22.5mm! So anytime now apparently. Just done an opk and its gone from no line yesterday to almost + so hoping for ov very soon.
Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aww dream of a bean i hope this is your month :) fingers crossed ... and yeh i know what u mean about sil being preg, some people find it so easy .. which is good for them but makes me feel miserable too :( xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks mrs g, how are you??? Did a digi opk and its positive!! whoop!!x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aww good im so happy for you hun. yeh im good thank you, imjust abit confused on if i need to change my blood test date? as i ovulated on day 10-11 and they say it should be 7-9days after O.? hmm

i might just call the drs tomorrow and see what they say xx


----------



## hopefulchick

That is wonderful news dream!!! What a big follie :happydance: I hope you get lots of :spermy: Finally get to O!!! Fingers crossed this is your month :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulchick

I have a quick question. My temps have dropped under coverline. This did not happen the first two rounds. I am 5dpo. I am really concerned. Should I be? Also, I feel like I am about to get AF, if that makes sense?!?!?


----------



## dreamofabean

hopefulchick said:


> I have a quick question. My temps have dropped under coverline. This did not happen the first two rounds. I am 5dpo. I am really concerned. Should I be? Also, I feel like I am about to get AF, if that makes sense?!?!?

Could be a positive thing hun! An implant dip? Gosh i hope so for you xxx


----------



## dreamofabean

Morning!!
Mrs G i think the bloods need to be done 7dpo so yup, change it to cd18 i say!!
My temp has dropped for 2nd day, a nice big dip ready for a soar tomrorow i hope!!!


----------



## wobberly

Think AF is on her way for me. CD28 and I have cramps and brown spotting. on woth 3rd round of clomid....really thought it was my month as CD21 bloods came back at 106 - super high....


----------



## dreamofabean

Brown spotting isnt necessarily af honey. Pray it isnt xxx


----------



## hopes fading

Hi ladies - a very quick entry (!) from me today. 
Wobberly; really hoping the witch is not coming for you - am sending her stay away vibes...
Hopeful, sounds encouraging, best of luck and you did lots of dancing as I recall so I am sure all bases have been well and truly covered!
Dream, also sounds very good for you - I am praying this is your month, it will help take the sting out of SIL's extremely fortunate news too!
Mrs G, I agree to adjust your blood test date.
How are Reba, Rowan and Bean?

I have nothing to report! CD10, 1st dance CD 8, I can't feel anything much going on but I have my 1st scan Friday - CD13. I called the clinic and asked if they would be doing a post coital test and they said no, they no longer offer them as it was proven the reults are not helpful! I must say that they seem to disagree with a lot of stuff I have read online - unsure yet if this is a good or a bad thing!?

Love and dust to you all, Hopes. X


----------



## RebaRezzelba

hi ladies

Just to report I started my usual brown spotting on Friday (CD24 - if I ov'd on CD13 then that a 10/11 day LP). I am still spotting (it usually last 5-6 days for me) so Im due full AF tomorrow or Thursday - so much for clomid helping with my spotting. :nope:

I was feeling really hopeful this month too cos I Ov'd earlier and got loads of sex in but Im out again and onto 3rd round of clomid. :growlmad:

Spent the weekend with my pregnant friend too which doesnt help matters - think they only tried on month - sickening..... what the hell is wrong with me! :cry:

Anyway hope you are all well and hope there's some good news on here soon!


----------



## hopefulchick

Reba- so sorry :hugs: I do not recall if you got day 21 bloods this cycle? Have docs said anything about a short lp because of spotting? I hope AF truly does not show!

Wobberly- I think you still may have a shot! How are your temps? :flower:

Hopes- Good luck on Friday! I have also read that many fs are backing away from post coital tests, so maybe it is not a bad thing. :thumbup: Have you started opks? Did you try temping this month? 

Dream- Good news for temp dip! Should O anytime now! Good luck hun! I really feel like this is your cycle! :winkwink:

MrsG- Any symptoms going on? FX :thumbup:

Rowan- Getting close to day21 bloods. How are you feeling? :flower:

Hello to anyone I may have forgotten right now! :flower:

AFM- Still having AF cramps but temp did return above coverline today which makes me feel a little better! I never had a dip in the tww but I thought women experience spotting with implantation and I have none of that. I am trying to get my order slip for my day21 bloods which have to be taken tomorrow but can't seem to get anyone on the telephone:dohh:


----------



## dreamofabean

Big hugs for you Reba, i pray af is not on her way :( 
Hopeful not everyone gets spotting with implantation xxx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

hopefulchick, only symptoms iv had hun are dullaches on the left side of my abdomen, and i was really tired this PM but im sure that was because my day at work has been heavy (in the workload sense and the emotional sense) so i had a nap for an hour and half :lol: needed it though... apart from that just the spotting the other day - which could have been from the UTI iv contracted :nope: but hey not much to report here, saying that im not really looking as im keeping my mind occupied :) xx
How are you huni:?

As for the internet being bad source of information, some of it is :lol: and i agree but some of it keeps us sain ha! i think we need to research ourselves some to understand things fully :) i said this to DH the other day how i knew my body better this month than anyother month thanks to clomid... good luck hun.

how is everyone else? xxx


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies :wave:

Dream - yey thats fabulous! fingers crossed! :happydance:

Mrs A - fingers crossed for you too

Wobberly - Im hoping it isnt AF for you - fingers crossed

Hopes fingers crossed for your scan cant wait to hear about it! 

Reba huge hugs - lets hope this next cycle is the one for you :hug::hugs:

Hopeful - I had an implantation dip with my bfp - on 4DPO - it went from 36.81 on 3DPO to 36.33 to 36.51 to 36.81 on 6DPO - so you never know!! fingers crossed!

Lots of crossed fingers!! there should be a smiley for it! 

im ok thanks - my eyes are really playing up so im going to the opticians tomorrow. CD21 bloods tomorrow - am not bloated at all but have soore bbs and loads of creamy CM - had cramps today as well - fingers crossed! My temps just keep pootling along so we shall see what tomorrow brings! 

Have a good evening everyone

:dust:

:flower:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

hopefulchick said:


> Reba- so sorry :hugs: I do not recall if you got day 21 bloods this cycle? Have docs said anything about a short lp because of spotting? I hope AF truly does not show!
> 
> 
> AFM- Still having AF cramps but temp did return above coverline today which makes me feel a little better! I never had a dip in the tww but I thought women experience spotting with implantation and I have none of that. I am trying to get my order slip for my day21 bloods which have to be taken tomorrow but can't seem to get anyone on the telephone:dohh:

Hopeful - I didnt have any bloods done (it wasnt offered to me). I was given a scan the 1st cycle and had two nice ripe follies and I never called about a scan on the 2nd cycle (thought it would just be the same and I had all the pains and twinges of Ovulation too). Oh and the DR/FS doesnt seem to recognise a short LP or a LPD (I've told them over and over about the spotting and the short LP and they look at me like I have 2 heads and say why would that cause a problem..... :growlmad: ) Anyway the FS said at last appointment that if the clomid doesnt help with the spotting then its obviously not a hormonal thing but that it could be a fibroid in my uterus. So my next step is a Hysteroscopy (cant wait.... NOT) 

What cycle day are you on? I hope the temps stay nice and high and you get lucky this month! :thumbup:


----------



## wobberly

Hi all, 
Af turned up yesterday so 3rd clomid round for me. Goignt o try preseed this month so will let you know. 
On clomid I never seem to get any fresh blood, its always really dark and dischargy like and I get blobs of internal tissue (well think it is) is this normal....sorry tmi. x


----------



## hopefulchick

Good morning ladies :flower:

Mrs A.- Last cycle I felt like I slept the entire 2ww! :sleep: I was drained. I think it was more of an emotional drain than anything else. Are you temping? Sorry if you have already mentioned it. :flower:

Rowan- I really hope your eyes get better soon. That is quite scary! Excited for bloods today! Yet I still have not gotten anyone to write up my order slip! Gonna raise hell today :devil: Fingers crossed on high numbers!

Reba- I really pray that it is not a fibroid! I am keeping my fingers crossed for your next try! :hugs:

Wobberly- Sorry AF is here. I know that feeling all too well! My periods are comparable to a masacre on Clomid. Very, very heavy with *tmi* large clots. But the blood always appears to be fresh. What days are you taking Clomid?

Dream- How are temps? Fingers crossed for you! :thumbup:

Hopes- Are you doing any opks this cycle? Keep us updated on your scan, two more days right? Fingers crossed!:hugs:

AFM- Like I said- gotta get my bloodwork but first need the order so that should be fun today! My temps were high again today! Increased by .3 this morning. Unlike my other two cycles on Clomid, I do not have as much creamy discharge. It is noticeable but only slightly. I am on CD 25, 7 days past ovulation. 

Good luck ladies in waiting... We need some good news! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## wobberly

Hi, taking it 2-6......oh I home something isnt wrong....Its just so dark and thick!


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies - having eye trouble again so am just nipping on

Thanks Hopeful - optician said it may take a while and Im not to drive and hes writing to my Dr and if it doesnt go away then I need to see a specialist, so I'm not much further forward but at least he doesnt think Im nuts! :wacko: Work are not impressed with me - I've only got 6 weeks left of my contract and I've been off more than I'ver been there - but I just cant see my work properly! hey ho - at least ill get the packing done :) 

heres hoping for your bfp! Ive got lots of creamy CM and temp went up today to above 37 so we'll see what tomorrow brings - wouldnt it be lovely if I got a bfp to balance out my crappy eyes! Had my bloods done so I suppose I'll ring up next monday or tuesday - hope you got your slip! How long does ot take everyone else to get their bloods back?

wobberly my AF is always brown or black red and always clumpy - hope your AF doesnt last too long 

babydust and Hope to everyone 

:dust:

:flower:


----------



## hopes fading

Hello ladies in waiting (stolen from hopeful but I liked it a lot)! :haha:

Rowan and Hopeful, I think your temp rises sounds very promising. I hear that temping is the most reliable indicator of ov, so it is likely that it could lead to BFP's (if you know what I mean?!) Hopeful, did you get your blood test yet and Rowan, I get my results within 2 days; I hope you don't have to wait any longer than that. I really hope this is your cycle ladies, am keeping everything crossed for you both (apart from my legs - which would be counter productive to my own cause) :winkwink:
And Rowan, it's awful about your poor eyes, I hope they are totally back to normal very soon. X

Reba, I hope she doesn't get you. There is still a chance... Remind me, are you temping?

Wobberley, sorry for you honey :nope: I hope that you get lucky next month though. I suppose the good thing about clomid is that you take it early on in your cycle and so psychologically, you feel like you're doing something? I used to hate the first 2 weeks of my cycle with a miserable passion but it's slightly easier to take now, once I start taking the pills. 

Reba, I am hoping she stays away from you too - will you have scans / bloods again next cycle if not?

Mrs G, I hope the 2ww goes quickly for you - it must be a killer!

I am on CD11 and have danced CD's 8 & 10 so far. Probably too early but I don't want to miss a chance.. I really should have started using OPK's by now but for some reason, I am really dragging my heals over it. I bought some CB digitals, maybe Ill start them tomorrow? It just seems to stress me out so much. 
I am temping but I don't know if it will tell me much, last month ff didn't even give me a coverline? I am probably putting all of my faith in the scans tbh, I hope I don't regret it.

As for side effects, I think I am having the odd hot flush and my general ovary area is aching but I kind of expected to feel more - I am taking 100mg after all!?!

Ladies, if the scans show I haven't o'd, I simply don't know what I'll do next :shrug: 

Sitting next to the pregnant one all day every day is simply too much to tolerate. I honestly thnk it's worse than if all of my close friends and family were expecting; at least I'd be able to chose when I saw them!

On a happier note, I feel happy, sexy and rampant (got to be the C)?! OH is a little scared I think :haha: And so he bloody should be, I'm after his body in a big way!

Love and happiness to y'all, Hopes. X


----------



## MrsGAnderson

hopefulchick: no im not temping this month and I was too late with my OPK's ha! so if i havnt caught an eggy this month then i shall do both next month :lol: x

Rohan: oh no, i suppose you cant help your eyesight i was also warned of problems like this before i started taking it, luckily i had not many symptoms and my eye sight was fine. I hope your feeling OK and it gets back to normal quick for you. :flower: fingers crossed it made you O though as your in a good chance for a :bfp: x

hopesfading: yeh the 2ww is an absolute killer normally, but im off to marbella tonight for a hen weekend so im pre occupied on being with the ladies this weekend lol! and next weekend im going to be ready to test so its not too bad.. thanks though. How are you feeling now? x I began my OPK's on cycle day 11 and I was too late ha! i Ovulated on cd10 in between my scan on 9th day and 11th day.. but i had :sex: alot that week so im quite happy with our efforts poor hubby :lol: xx (oh and i put all my faith in the scans this month hun) 1st scan showed 13mm (UK) two follies and 2nd scan showed they had released so FX. xx

How is everyone else feeling? lots of love xxx :dust:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Wow there sounds like lots and lots is going on. Good luck to everyone in the two week wait and infact whatever stage you are at. I can't wait to see some bfps from you all. 

I went to see midwife on monday and will have scan mon 18th oct - when i should be about 13 weeks. Am feeling sick still but glad of that. 

Will be back soon to check on you all. XX


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies! 

Thanks everyone! I was really fed up and feeling sorry for myself yesterday but I figure today I'll just have to make the best of it! 

2wwFM - slight drop today but still over 37 :) 

Hopes you crack me up! keep on having fun dancing! 

Mrs A oo lovely suondske youve got lots of fab stuff to keep you distracted! 

Bean - not too long now then - fingers crossed! 

:dust:

:flower:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Ladies

Well the witch showed up in full force yesterday evening. Sorry for TMI but the blood is a bad colour - really dark looking not the usual bright red. And again sorry for TMI but its not coming out that much either (i can feel the pain in my stomach but when i go to the loo expecting to be covered in blood theres only a tiny bit but then once I sit on loo i can feel the clots coming out and hear them dropping into the toilet (really sorry about the TMI.....). 

I was reading about retrograde menstruation (where the blood doesnt flow out properly and causes endometriosis) I really think this is whats happening to me. I have all the endo symptoms but my FS is against having a LAP. 

Anyway onto round 3 of clomid tonight (and I've misplaced my tablets.... I think I know where they are (i hope I do). If not I'll be panicking! 

Hopes - your poor DH wont know what hit him when you jump on him!!!! :haha:


----------



## hopes fading

Hi all.

I am shocked; just got a smiley on a CB OPK - 1st one I have done this cycle! I almost can't believe it as I'm only on CD12 and to my knowledge, usually o much later if at all.

It will be very interesting to see what the scan shows tomorrow now. Because af didn't completely stop until CD7, we have only danced CD's 8 & 10. I hope this isn't a problem... We will dance again tonight of course!

Reba, I hope you are wrong and it's just a bad period and I hope you found your pills? Defo worth mentioning it again to FS..

Bean, so glad you still have sickness!! Can't wait for your scan, I wonder how many little faces you'll see?! I really hope the time flies for you as I'm sure you are anxious. 

Mrs A, have a wonderful weekend, just think, it may be the last time you get to go drinking for a while! Agree, if no luck this month then temp and OPK's nxt month. 

Hopeful, hope you had your blood test? 

Hopes. X


----------



## hopefulchick

RebaRezzelba said:


> when i go to the loo expecting to be covered in blood theres only a tiny bit but then once I sit on loo i can feel the clots coming out and hear them dropping into the toilet (really sorry about the TMI.....).
> 
> I was reading about retrograde menstruation (where the blood doesnt flow out properly and causes endometriosis) I really think this is whats happening to me. I have all the endo symptoms but my FS is against having a LAP.

I will have to look into retrograde menstruation because I have had many cycles, even w/o the Clomid that I have experienced the same symptoms. I hope you find that you have nothing to worry over. Good luck with the 3rd round!


----------



## hopefulchick

Hello ladies. Just got in from work. Yes Hopes, I did finally get the day 21 blood test!!:thumbup: I was getting worried for a minute. I have been overly emotional for the last two days. :cry: Just feel overwhelmed with everything. Good news is that my temp was up another .4 degrees this morning and is the highest temp of my cycle! My last two cycles my temp started to drop 10 dpo so I will just wait and hope. Tomorrow will be 9 dpo. Hope everyone is well but I am going to go rest because my eyes feel heavy from crying (over tv shows, songs, thoughts :dohh:) for the last two days. Ugghh! I hate hormones:dohh: 

Keeping my fingers crossed for each and everyone of us :flower:


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies! 

Reba - ah thats pants! Heres hoping this cycle works for you! Did you find your tablets? 

Hopes - fabulous news! fingers crossed your BD does the trick! :happydance:

Hopeful - bless you! I'm not crying this month but 'm quite snappish if I dont catch it in time - luckily my DH thinks its hilarious as its so not me - so we end up in kinks laughing at my ridiculousness! Fingers totally crossed for yout temps to keep rising! 

2ww watch - Im 9DPO and temp dropped today from 37.04 to 36.89 so it could be the start of AF on her way or maybe its just random - we'll see what tomorrows temp brings :) 

Have a good day everyone! 

:dust:

:flower:


----------



## hopes fading

Hi ladies. Just a quick update as I am at work and have a busy day ahead. The scan showed one large follicle (20.6mm on the right hand side), nothing on the left. Radiologist said it will surely release an eggy over the weekend and I will have another scan to confirm on Monday. 
I suppose I am slightly disappointed that there is only one follie as I know some ladies have lots. Does this mean only one egg - so no possibility of a multiple (unless identical which is v. unlikely)?
Also, last month I had a surge and failed to o and so I am not getting my hopes up too high. I will dance as much as OH allows though and keep my fingers x'ed like mad!
I am temping, should I see a rise after o? I may have to post a link to my chart as I am rubbish with it and can't ever really see a pattern!
Good luck to you all, Hopeful, your temp sounds promising and Rowan, lol at your mood swings! At least DH can se the funny side!

Hopes. X


----------



## keepsmiling

i think some ladies do get multiple follies but one big one is just as good xx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning ladies, 

Hopes - great news about the large follie - prob only means one egg but sure thats all ya need!! good luck with the :sex: this weekend! :thumbup:

Rowan - yeah found my tablets and took my first last night on CD2. Gonna try to think positive and 3rd time lucky this month!!! Hope your temp dip was implantation dip and not AF on her way (the bitch that she is)! 

Hopeful - ive been the most emotional Ive been in ages this month too. Crying at Grand Designs on Wed night (it was sad cos her hubbie died of cancer but she went ahead and built the house of their dreams for their kids), and then watched Time Travellers Wife and was crying from 10 minutes in the whole way through (ive seen it before and read the book so I knew what to expect and that made it worse), and think I was crying at an Ad on TV about poor donkeys in India or somewher that are worked to death.... Anyway basically ive been an emotional wreck but once AF showed up it all eased off. I hope your temp rise is a good sign though - fingers crossed!!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well? 

Oh I must start temping again this month so I can pinpoint Ov better. And worst thing is DH is off on a boys weekend the weekend of Ov (if its CD13 again). Monday will be CD13 so he'll be back Sun eve so I suppose we still have a chance - it might be nice to have that break and then he'll come back all horny and ready to pounch on me!!! :haha: :blush: :haha:


----------



## hopefulchick

Rowan- I wish my DH would laugh about it. He usually ends up getting defensive and forgetting the fact that I am an emotional trainwreck at the moment!! I am sure your temps will be fine. Fingers crossed:thumbup::flower:

Hopes- I am just over the moon for your big follie!! :happydance: One is all you need for now! Yeah, there are many girls that have more but they sometimes are too small. Yours is perfect! If I were you I would tie up OH to the bed and don't let him go till you get your temp rise, lol :haha: You gave me the idea to attach my chart link to my sig. Thanks :thumbup::flower:

Reba- I know the feeling about DH not being around. After this next upcoming cycle in October, he will be out of town the entire fertile period in November. I really need this cycle to work out for me. Good luck on temping this cycle. I found that I do it now without even thinking twice about it. It is like second nature.:flower:

AFM- Temp dropped a little today but I am still doing good, nowhere near coverline as of yet. I attatched my link to my chart, you just have to click on my ff ticker. As far as bodily symptoms- not really anything besides a little cramping. Still trying to stay optimistic. I will probably call on Monday for my prog. results if they do not call before that.:flower:


----------



## hopefulchick

Dream- How are you hun? Haven't heard from you. Hope all is well with O. Keep us updated!! :flower:


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey girls,
Had a busy weekend and tbh ive been feeling so down ive just moaned away in my journal and nowhere else. I have oved but temps are low and ff hasnt confirmed ov. I KNOW in my heart that we havent been successful this cycle even though we're only 3dpo :(
Hopeful your chart looks amazing!!!x


----------



## hopefulchick

Dream, your temp is definitely rising! If you get one more high temp, I really think you will get confirmation on ff!! You have a dip and rise and you should be excited. Please do not give up at only 3dpo!! :flower: I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you :thumbup:


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies! am off to fancy London today with my sister to go wedding dress trying on (for her) and to a wedding fayre tmro - staying at little sil who is also getting married next year so should be entertaining! 

get me tho - have been fretting about my temp tmro cos I'm in dif circumstances! Get a grip girl! :haha:

Hopes thats gtreat news re your follie - fingers crossed! 

Hopeful I dont understand not celcius but that looks like my old bfp chart! when are you going to test? I'm going to start on monday and also ohone for my prog results monday

Reba - sods law! I cant imagine life without tem[ing now! 

Dream fingers crossed - you may be in it still yet! 

have a good weekend! 

:dust:

:flower:


----------



## Rowan75

ps how doe you do a ff ticker? also my DH has just peered in and nopticed lots of mistakes - sorry! my eyes are bonkers!


----------



## hopes fading

Morning all.

Rowan, your poor eyes! This cycle has to work for you to make up for it! Have a fab weekend, sounds good! :flower:

Hopeful, I don't know much about charts but you can clearly see a pattern to yours. Hoping those temps stay up - when will you test? :happydance:

Dreams, you really never do know - I hope there is a sperm diving into your egg right now! Try and stay positive, easier said than done I know. :hugs:

Reba, hope you are less emotional now! I also hope your cycle adjusts a few days to accommodate DH's weekend away, stranger things have happened! (Take me with the in-laws, that panned out perfectly thanks to a really long cycle)! :awww:

Hugs to anyone I've forgotten. :hugs:

I was very 'tender' all day yesterday and last night (quite sore, I'd go as far as to say) but I have woken up feeling completely normal. I think my follie has ruptured! Ff puts me at 1DPO but only once I'd figured out how to put my OPK test result in; not with my temps alone. Temp did drop this morning - should it rise higher than my coverline tomorrow? Not that I know what my coverline is as for some reason, FF just doesn't give me one? But I can take a rough guess.
I feel more positive than I have before that I did o. But a small part of me is still expecting to find out that the egg didn't release. I have a scan on Monday and a blood test on Thurs. So I should know for sure soon. :shrug:

Hope you all have lovely weekends and I look forward to all updates.

Hopes. X


----------



## hopefulchick

Rowan- Looks like you will be occupied until Monday with all the wedding plans! Sounds exciting! Have fun! After you log in to ff, click on Tools, then go down to Sharing Community and click on Ticker to set it up. Hope that helps. :flower:

Hopes- I can totally understand why you are cautious to get excited. I am the same way sometimes. Glad to hear you are feeling better today. If ff puts you at 1dpo, did they give you the red crosshairs? If they did, that should be your coverline. Hope your temp rises really high! :flower:

AFM- Today is 10 dpo. Kind of glad that temp has not dropped anymore! Still too nervous to really get excited about the possibility. Not sure if I will test. But if I do, Monday sounds good!

Luck ladies:flower:


----------



## hopes fading

Hi Hopeful. No Crosshair?! A vertical line to mark o but that's all? Very strange indeed! I hope you are too busy to think about it much this weekend! X


----------



## hopefulchick

I never had it w/o the horizontal line also. Maybe it is waiting for a temp rise? Maybe the other ladies know more and can better help. :flower:


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey ladies,
Did you do a manual override where you enter ov hopes? Just asking as when i did that i just a vertical line until i have enough temps to put cross hairs in! Only got mine this morning.
Im feeling slightly better today. Still convinced im out but no longer sobbing! Cm has weirdly returned after 3 days of very little!x


----------



## hopefulchick

Hey ladies :flower:
Hope all are well.
Temp rose a little more today but woke up with AF cramps! Pretty sure she will be showing up soon :growlmad: I might test tomorrow depends on my temps :shrug:

Fingers crossed for everyone!!:flower:


----------



## dreamofabean

Its looking good hopeful!! :)
My temp has dipped slightly today :( Only a tiny amount but its meant to be rising! :( Have said it a 100 times already but we're so out this cycle :(


----------



## hopes fading

Hello all. 

Dream, I did manually over ride to enter o so you are probably right, I just have to wait for the crosshairs! I know how you feel but it is always feasible that you are not out, after all, it just takes 1 sperm...

Hopeful, I have a really good feeling for you, I am keeping my fingers crossed. 

I have a confession to make ladies; I got horribly drunk last night and didn't temp this morning. I feel v. annoyed with myself, I was so desperate to see a rise. I had a dip either side of o; is this usual? 

I am probably being a worry wort now but I have started to panic that CD 13 is too early to o - especially as I usually tend to have long cycles? Also, we only managed to BD CD's 8, 10, 12 & 13. We tried CD 14 but I was in so much pain we had to stop. Afterwards I could hardly walk and had to take pain killers. I was worried about OHSS but I am fine again today. We will try and BD again tonight but I am fairly sure we are too late. Be honest ladies, do you think I have much of a chance?

I have been reading about follicle tracking and it seems that my scan tomorrow will confirm whether or not my follie has popped - but won't show if an egg has been released or not. In which case I will have to wait a week for my blood results, which will be a killer!

I really feel positive that I have o'd this time but I know there is a chance I didn't.

How is everyone else? I hope you are all in good places, enjoying dancing as much as it is possible and not getting too many side effects.

Hopes. X


----------



## dreamofabean

Honey i only bded up until ov day. I was far too bloated and sore the following day too!!
I think you have a fab chance!!:)
Dont worry about not temping, even if you had done itm the temps would be off due to alcohol anyway!! Yup the follicle scans only say whether a follie has popped! xxx


----------



## hopes fading

:thumbup: Thanks Dream. I have to say, the pain really did stop play, it's a bit of a catch 22 being too tender to BD on the most important day of your cycle! Clomid is a funny drug indeed. Lets just hope that we all conceive really quickly now; if everyone of us got our BFP by Xmas, wouldn't it be amazing! X


----------



## dreamofabean

That would be sooo amazing!!! Think that's gotta be the aim girls!!x


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies :hi:

had a lovely time at the wedding fayre etc - my little sisters looked stunning in the dresses they tried on and they got so many ideas and we had lovely champers! It was really good and I was determined not to let my eyes bother me I think Im actually getting used to it :) 

Hopes fingers crossed for your scan today - maybe your cycle will shorten? Mine did last month sometimes I have cycles well into the 40 days bracket and last month it was 29 days. 

Hopeful any news? 

My temp is zig zagging but still up around the 37 level did a test this am and :bfn: am going to ring the fertility clinic today and see if they have my CD21 bloods and also ask about my review appointment. If I dont get bfp this month am I ok to still hang around here even tho I'm not on clomid? 

dream fingers crossed for you 

glad you found your tablets Reba - fingers crossed for this cycle

:dust:

:flower:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning Ladies, how are we all today? 

Rowan - yes I found them thank god and will be taking last one tonight. And yes of course, keeping hanging around here. 

Well usually I spot for about 4 days after AF but this cycle I havent spotted at all really (just a tiny amount). I got AF on Wed and it was gone by Sat. Thats new for me. 

Anyway on to a marathon sex-athon for me this week and next. DH is away at the weekend for a "boys weekend" so i need to get as much :sex: in as possible and then again when he comes home on Sun. I ov'd early last cycle so need to be at it now every other night just incase!


----------



## hopefulchick

Morning ladies :flower:

Hopes- The first cycle I O'd really early also! I think you have a great chance with those days that you BD! I was searching through ff charts that ended in pregnancy and saw there were women who only had sex 2-3 times the entire month and got pregnant. Although, I don't know how fertile they were but its gotta give you some hope! My first cycle that I O'd was the most painful, had to lay down alot, but fortunately, the cycles have gotten less painful. FX for your scan!:flower:

Rowan- Glad you and your family had fun! Sorry it was a BFN but does not mean you are out! Keep the hope! Let us know how the blood results come along! :thumbup:

Reba- Glad to hear AF went away already! Are you doing opk's? Good luck with this cycle!:flower:

Dream- Peeked in at your chart....looking good! Hope you are not so sad anymore. Time to look at this cycle in a positive way!! Good luck hun:thumbup:

AFM- Headed off to work, where I will be tempted to sneak a test :haha: Hope it does not put me in a bad mood all day if its negative. I really feel like I am going to have AF today:growlmad: Temps started to drop a little. That damn witch is probably going to get me again. Got another refill on Clomid but still have not asked doc about what to do with it becuase I have been just hoping AF does not come! Sounds silly doesn't it? So nervous because I do not know whats next after Clomid!:shrug:

Luck to The Ladies In Waiting...:winkwink:


----------



## hopes fading

Hello all. 

Rowan, I have no faith in early testing being accurate - so many ladies I have read of get a BFN and then go on to get a BFP; they just tested too early. Let us know what your blood results are and very best of luck. 
It's so nice that you have weddings to get excited about too! And even if you don't get your BFP this month, we still want you with us! Do you know what you will try next? :flower:

Hopeful, try and hold off testing until af due?! You will do your head in if it's a BFN as it is probably still too early. Not judging though, I caved last month - we all do some times! I just don't want you feeling bad for no reason... :hugs:

Dream, how is your Sister doing? How are you feeling now and hows your temp?

Reba, woo hoo - you enjoy your marathon sex and I hope DH is as keen as mustard! How are you monitoring o this cycle? :sex:

Hi to all I have missed, Bean, I hope you are keeping well?

I had my scan this morning and all seems well. It's laughable really; I swear to God I was in the room for less than 1 minute yet I will pay £135 to hear "yup, that's a breaking down follicle alright"! 
I still have to have a blood test to really know if I did o. I graciously declined to have it done at the clinic though, opting instead for an NHS freebie which I already have a slip for at home! They probably thought I was being mean but c'mon - I'm not completely stupid!
Anyway, if I was a betting woman I'd say I released an eggy this time - I am not usually positive, so we'll see.
Do you think I should have one last BD this evening or am I really over it already, at 3DPO? It has worked out really well in the respect that we have had only 1 week of ritualised sex - the rest of the month we are free to do it (or not do it)! as we please!

Bye for now, Hopes. X :dust:


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey girls!!
Hope we're all well!!
Temp went up this morning but had to use the adjuster as i woke an hr and half earlier busting for toilet!! hee hee 
Hopes my sister is doing well thank you, dont think she's really come to terms with it yet though :(
AFM: I am sooo bloated today! Was asked byu a child at work if i was pg because my tummy is HUGE!!!!! Looks about 4-5 months, its dreadful!!x


----------



## Beanwood

Hey everybody.

Hope you are all ok. Am reading your posts everyday, even though I am not always writing anything. Am waiting for news......

Aggghhhhhh story...... My MIL had to go to a & e today as she had a really bad nose bleed (She is ok now). Anyway she got chatting to the receptionist. Receptionist "is your son Matt" MIL "Yes" Receptionist "he has got 2 boys hasn't he" MIL "yeah and another one on the way". The receptionist is somone who knows some of our friends really well, who we have not told and were not going to yet. OMG was really annoyed. My MIL was really upset, I was like don't worry, its ok. Inside going ahhhhhhhhhhh. Had to then ring my best friend as her sil is one of the receptionists best mates. So much for keeping it secret. Anyhow thougt my story might amuse....... just goes to show you never know who you are talking to, and who they might know.

Thinking of you all XXXX


----------



## hopefulchick

Well, forgot to call for results today but will call first thing tomorrow. I tested this morning and BFN :nope: but decided to test again in the afternoon and there is a faint line, even DH could see it. I tried to take a pic but can not get a clear one to see what you ladies think. I kinda wished I hadn't tested now because I am absolutely scared to test again :dohh:. Never in my life have I gotten a faint line on a hpt :shrug: Scared to get excited but don't want to be pessimistic at the same time, if that even makes sense! :wacko:


----------



## Beanwood

Hopeful

I had really faint lines for the first 2 or 3 tests that i did. I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me. It took a few days for the line to get really dark. I have everything is crossed for you. XXXXX


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies!

Hopeful that sounds really exciting and hopeful! Fingers crossed! Last time I got bfn until 25DPO so you can defo get bfn before bfp. I'm still bfn today so we shall see...no temp drop yet! Let us know how you get on temps wise and test wise! V excited!:happydance:

Dream - good chart! 

Bean bless you - it really is a small world! 

Hopes gtreat news re your scan! Fingers crossed! I spoke to fert clinic yesterday and they were really unhelpful - made a fuss about having to call the bloods dept for my results and so I ahve to wait until today, they also said my visual disturbances cant be from clomid as its out of your system in 2 days - quite annoying!! Am going to the Drs this am with my opticians report - my optician wants me referred to a specialist. 

I'm not sure what next...I'm kind oif thinking maybe I should wait til Ive seent eh immunologist re my chemical sensitivites before thinking about taking anything else - but I havent even got the appointment through yet! Plus DH is a bit reluctant not to try - what do you ladies think? 

I think my touch typing is getting better :) 

Fingers crossed for everyone!

:dust:

:flower:


----------



## hopefulchick

Morning ladies :flower:

Thanks for the support! My temps are still up at 13dpo which is a first for me! Trying not to be too hopeful because my heart will just break. :cry: Unfortunately, do not have any tests at home so have to go to store :dohh: 

I know I keep saying it but I feel like AF is coming. For the last 4 days, I when I first wake up I have cramping in my lower abdomen. I can feel it on and off during the day but it is most intense when I wake. So this is why I keep expecting to go to bathroom and see red! 

Will let you ladies know what happens with testing later today. I think I am going to do some shopping today:thumbup:

Bean- MIL's are crazy that way but at least she was apologetic! My mom can't hold water!! She tells it all and sometimes I look at her and think "are you serious"?? I hate having to be selective about what I tell my own mother, but that is the way she makes it :dohh:

Rowan- That is very concerning about your eyes! I hate that the docs keep passing you off and I hope you wake to find clear eyes real soon. I know that Femara is supposed to have less side effects but with you being so sensitive I would be cautious to try anything new. Do you have trouble Oing without meds? 

Hopes- I would take a break from BD! How is your CM? That will tell you everything you need to know as far as continuing to BD. Even though I despise the 2ww, I enjoy not having to "try" so much.

Dream- How are you feeling? Hope temps rise nice and high for you! 

Luck ladies...:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

ohhh hopeful get to the shop and get some hpts xx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

hopeful - OMG I really hope this is it for you. Good luck - and let us know ASAP..... :thumbup: :happydance: 

Beanwood - funny story about your MIL - typical when you are tyring to keep it secret - shes prob just excited and wasnt thinking.... :dohh:

Rowan I would def wait and see what immunologist says before trying anything else - just incase your allergic - thats the last thing you need whilst trying for a baby. Good luck with appoitnment. :thumbup:

Dream - hope the temps stay up. What CD are you on?


----------



## hopes fading

Hello all.

Hopeful - ommigod!!! This really could be it! I say get another test ASAP. From my research last month it seems FRER are most reliable but try and avoid tests like Clear Blue where there is automatically dye in the important box. So, a test where if no HCG is detected nothing will show at all, is preferred. And tests with pink dye are less likely to give evap lines than blue ones. Sorry, probably telling you stuff you already know - and not very clearly at that! Wishing you the very best of luck and please let us know soon. X

Bean - I am glad you are still coming on each day and hope that we can all give you good news soon! Not long until your scan now hey. As for MIL - I would have wanted to strangle her! I know she didn't do it on purpose but usually people are wary of announcing someone elses pregnancies; just in case?! The older generation - a law unto themselves! Keep well and look after that baby bean. X

Rowan, I hope you don't have to wait long for your appointment, say amything it takes to get yourself moved on up the waiting list - this is an emergency in more ways than one!!! X

Keep Smiling, what is happening with you? X

Nothing to report from me and I have had virtually nothing in the way of CM all cycle, which is a bit of a concern? Also, my temp didn't rise much this morning and I still have no coverline. If charting doesn't help this cycle I am giving up for good! Hopefully CB OPK's will continue to detect my surge and I can work off that? 

Happy days one and all, Hopes. X


----------



## keepsmiling

well my mad cycles r doing my head in!! lol
i finished the northestine to make af arrive yesterday so as soon as af arrives il be taking my 1st clomid cycle,
iv been put on 100mg cd 2-6 xx


----------



## hopes fading

Same as me then. Hope the witch comes quick! X


----------



## keepsmiling

r u waitin to strt ur 1st cycleof clomid,, how much r u on ?>
xx


----------



## hopes fading

Sorry, I am on my 2nd round; didn't o on 50mg and so this time I took 100mg and it looks like I have o'd (waiting blood test to confirm though). I also take it CD's 2-6... Everyone is different but I have been fine in terms of side effects so far. I hope you are too... X


----------



## keepsmiling

hopefully,, when do u find out ur results to c if u did ov xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Hopeful you so need to test again!! How exciting!!
AFM: temp dropped again :( Had bloods done today and swabs done in prep for my hsg. Feeling really crappy and low today :(


----------



## hopes fading

Keepsmiling, I won't get blood results until Monday now. EverytHing keeps falling so that I have to wait over the weekend for results (or at least it feels that way)! Must learn patience!

Dream, I can honestly say that the HSG was only a tiny bit worse than a smear test for me - I didn't take pain killers. Fingers x'ed it will be the same for you. Though of course I'm hoping the witch won't get you and your temps are just wrong! X


----------



## keepsmiling

i wnt comment o my hsg lol!xx


----------



## Beanwood

Dream

The hsg thats the dye one isnt it. I had one and it was fine. Got really worked up about it but didn't feel anything. XX


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks girls! I know im just being daft but cant help it. Dont remember being this emotional last cycle but probs was! x


----------



## hopefulchick

Well bad news over here. BFN today with FRER. So maybe yesterday's test was a fluke? Does anyone know the sensitivity for FRER? I tested yesterday at work with a 20 mIU/ml. Ughhhh...so annoyed right now because somehow my blood results are not available??? I hope tomorrow is a better day for me. Sorry to be so selfish, hope everyone is doing good.

Dream- I also am nervous about the hsg!! I am sure that is very soon in my future!! FX


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies! 

lots going on with all of us - its such a rollercoatser isnt it! 

Hopeful you're still in with a chance! I ov once every few months randomly without meds 

Hopes whats your chart saying? have you had your bloods done? Fingers crossed for ov

Dream :hugs: my hsg was totally fine - I didnt take painkillers and barely felt a thing - the staff were lovely and were saying did I want someone to hold my hand bless them and I was thinking crikey is it going to hurt that much :) (I didnt take them up on their offer but it was v kind!) it was v interesting to see the machinery I thought and they told me straight away the results and let me see the screen - when is your hsg? 

Keep smiling - Fx for AF

Reba fingers FX for ov

Bean Fx for your scan

Thanks for the advice everyone - me and DH had a chat about it last night and we're still not sure! I think I agree with you guys - I suppose it depends how long it takes to get an immunoliogy app! :) Got opthamology app next weds which is so quick Im impressed! and 2 more weeks off work - they are not pleased as my contract is up on 23 Nov and I move house the week of 25 Oct! Oops! 

2ww update - got my progesterone - 85 (uk) they were pretty chuffed and said anything over 30 was ov - yey! They are sending my next app out in
the post

temp rose again today back over 37 but still :bfn: so we shall see what tmro brings. Have lots of cramps and tickles in my uterus area so who knows :) Got a flu jab today - hope its ok to take if bfp - Ill ask them! 

Fingers crossed for everyone

:dust:

:flower:


----------



## keepsmiling

frer are 25 i belive,, x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

hopefulchick said:


> Well bad news over here. BFN today with FRER. So maybe yesterday's test was a fluke? Does anyone know the sensitivity for FRER? I tested yesterday at work with a 20 mIU/ml. Ughhhh...so annoyed right now because somehow my blood results are not available??? I hope tomorrow is a better day for me. Sorry to be so selfish, hope everyone is doing good.
> 
> Dream- I also am nervous about the hsg!! I am sure that is very soon in my future!! FX

Hopeful - I hope and pray your still in with a chance - did you use FMU to test both times? I hope its just a few days to early to tell - we need another BFP on this thread A SAP! :)


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Rowan75 said:


> morning ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 2ww update - got my progesterone - 85 (uk) they were pretty chuffed and said anything over 30 was ov - yey! They are sending my next app out in
> the post
> 
> temp rose again today back over 37 but still :bfn: so we shall see what tmro brings. Have lots of cramps and tickles in my uterus area so who knows :) Got a flu jab today - hope its ok to take if bfp - Ill ask them!
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :flower:

Great progesterone levels Rowan - hope your temp stays up and you get your BFP soon! :thumbup:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is well. 

Nothing to report from me just waiting on Ov now. DTD the past 2 nights but its far too early for Ov so it was just for fun. DH away this weekend so need to get another in on Fri morning before he leaves and then once he arrives back on Sunday (im sure he'll be gasping for it by then - he usually is after a hangover!!! :haha: )

So it the waiting game for me...........:coffee:


----------



## hopes fading

Hi everyone.

Hopeful, really sorry to hear that but I still think you are in with a chance. Hope your temp is still up and you get the blood results today.

Rowan - great progesterone, hope your temps stay up and witch stays well away. 

Reba, hopefully o will show a few days after DH back from his trip to give you time to build up a little reserve of spermies!

Dreams, I hope you are starting to feel better?

Keeps - is our fave aunt with you yet?

Nothing much happening with me; 5DPO and I feel nothing! My temp did rise this morning but still no coverline and if I'm honest, it has been a bit up and down the past few days so I can't make much of it! Can anyone use the link on my ticker to view my chart? I am not sure it's possible, especially as I don't have the VIP membership to ff, just the free bit.

My boss announced this morning that his wife is pg with no 3. Weird how badly it affected me, I was so angry and felt like crying and suddenly started feeling really negative about my own journey. I had been feeling quite optimistic until then. I am trying to remind myself that their success has no impact at all on my own fertility... And trying not to feel like such a bitch for not being genuinely made up for them.

I had decided to allow myself to ss and think like a person who has just started ttc and expects a BFP shortly, for this cycle. I know it sounds strange but if I have o'd then feasibly, I have the best chance I've ever had of conceiving as I will know that we danced when I was at my most fertile. I never allow myself to get my hopes up but this time I'm going to get excited if I feel anything, I want to feel like a woman with normal fertility! Of course if it is bad news it will be crushing but I am going on holiday in 3 weeks and will console myself with that if need be!

Love to all, Hopes. X


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey girls,
Hopeful i pray tomorrow brings your bfp!!! Rowan that is a fab progesterone level!!! How exciting!! 
Im getting my blood results tomorrow and quite nervous as to what itll be!! My hsg isnt booked yet, have to call on cd1!
A quick question for you girls who have oved before with clomid: did you get preggo symptoms in the 2ww?? My boobs are killing me, keep running to toilet, im crampy and shattered! Also very thirsty!! Very unlike me!!x


----------



## hopefulchick

Thanks ladies :flower:
Reba- Both times I tested were with afternoon urine because I usually am too tired to do fmu because I just want to pee and go back to sleep!! :sleep::haha:
Good luck with O this cycle and BDing! I know how hard it is when DH is not available. FX

Rowan- That is AWESOME news on your level!! How are you feeling as far as signs and symptoms? :flower: FX

Hopes- Good for you! I want to join you in symptom spotting! I am also tired of not fully embracing a possible BFP!! Yes, it may hurt more if AF comes, but its gonna hurt anyway, so might as well ss! :thumbup: I like the thought of being a "normal woman with normal fertility"!! Sounds exciting! FX

Keepsmiling- Thanks for the info on FRER. I am going to back off the whole testing thing and just be patient. If I am pregnant or not, I will know soon enough! Has AF arrived for your start with Clomid yet? FX

Dream- Hopefully this will be your BFP, so no need for hsg! Good luck with your results! FX

Bean- Thanks for sticking in there with us. Hearing from you is always so reassuring that what we are going through can have a happy outcome! :hugs:

Good luck to anyone I failed to mention:thumbup:

AFM- Well temp dropped today, but still above coverline so we will see what tomorrow brings. Tomorrow will be CD33/15dpo (longest cycle ever and longest lp ever) Still have not recieved results yet, hopefully tomorrow! I am fearing they are super low, why else would the doctor hold on to them??

s/s- extremely thirsty, cramping in lower abdomen (not like the ones I ever get with AF), dizzy when standing, bloated, get full very quickly, breast sore on the sides, and nausea on and off.

Another thing- Have had sharp pains by my left ovary last two days?? Any thoughts?? Also, I thought your lp was supposed to remain consistent, even if your cycle length changes??

Good luck ladies:hugs:


----------



## hopefulchick

dreamofabean said:


> Hey girls,
> Hopeful i pray tomorrow brings your bfp!!! Rowan that is a fab progesterone level!!! How exciting!!
> Im getting my blood results tomorrow and quite nervous as to what itll be!! My hsg isnt booked yet, have to call on cd1!
> A quick question for you girls who have oved before with clomid: did you get preggo symptoms in the 2ww?? My boobs are killing me, keep running to toilet, im crampy and shattered! Also very thirsty!! Very unlike me!!x

Dream- My pregnancy symptoms the first time I O'd on Clomid were horrible. I kept saying if this is what it feels like to be pregnant, it is going to be a LONG nine months :nope: I remember the main thing that stood out was the extreme nipple pain (I even made a post about it :haha:) and the bloating. I had not O'd to my knowledge before Clomid so it was probably a shock to my body and my body went into pregnancy preparation :shrug: FX


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Just thought I'd update.

Cycle one clomid (50mg) was a BFN...Obviously didn't ovulate despite a postive OPK and all the symptoms because I didn't get a period and am currently doing a week of BCP to start a period and then start Round 2 of Clomid (100mg)....wish me luck. I'm very hopeful that the increased dosage will be the key to my success =)

Best of luck ladies


----------



## keepsmiling

Well ladies af arrived yesterday it's lighter that normal but tht cud b cosbi had to take provera to induce af so I have started temping til i c I ovd then I'm going to stop it so clomid tablet 1 will be taken this afternoon xx


----------



## Rowan75

Morning ladies! :wave:

I was up like the lark this morning - I was sooo hungry I just couldnt stay in bed any longer! Even had 2 cakes whilst waiting for my weetabix to go soggy! Have driven poor DH mad! So went downstairs and watched a 30 min programme on a maternity unit in northern ireland - there was a couple oni their 40s and they had TTc for 8 years and had a lovely baby boy - aww I did cry! Actually \I cried at a tea advert last night - dearie me!

Anyway...sorry for rambling! 

Hopes - thansk big hugs - I think you have defo got a good approach hon - in theory if we ov then we have the same chance as anyone else so fingers crossed!

Dream Fx for your bloods! I got loads of pg symptoms last month - but diff ones this month am not as bloated this month 

Hopeful - youre still in with a shot - Fxd - hope you get your blood results today. My LP usually chan ges each month - usually under 12 days but last month was 14 days on the clomid 

Born2B FXd hon

keep smiling - ooo FXd this is your month! 

2ww update - boobs v v sore, cramps and tickling in uterus, fatigue, irritible, emotional, had indegiestiona nd heartburn the last few nights but last night had to sit hugging the toilet bowl! We shall see how it is tonight! 

My temp has dropped slightly today but still 36.99 and coverline is 36.65 - did another test this am and its a very very faint bfp! [-o&lt; DH says he wont class that as a proper one until its darker so I shall test again tmro (altho I will probs test again this afternoon to be honest :) ) my tests say cut off 10muil? Not sure if that means theyre sensitive or not? 

Fingers crossed for everyone! 

Hope everyone has a good day 

:dust:

:flower:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Rowan - OMG you got a faint BFP..... Im excited for you - this has to be it for you. :happydance: :happydance: 

Hopeful - When are you gonna test again..... I dont know how your holding back...... good luck - i hope its good news! :thumbup:

Keepsmiling - sorry the witch got you - good luck with this clomid cycle - is this your first? 

Born2be mummy - sorry you got a BFN on 1st clomid cycle - hope the increased dose works and you get lucky soon. :thumbup:

Dream - I havent had any preggo symptoms yet from the clomid - I actually posted something like this a few weeks back say "I thought I was suppose to get preggo symptoms from clomid but i;ve had nothing really".... I am very thirsty in the middle of night and tongue is stuck to roof of mouth when I wake. I've had the twinges leading up to Ov but no preggo symptoms. I had a really bad pain in stomach last night but it was far too high to be ovaries and my head has been pounding this past week so dont know if thats the Clomid or not! I get heartburn sometimes too and feel nauseous but get that without clomid so dont think its that at all. I'd love a real proper preg symptom like sore nipples but never had them. 

hows everyone else doing?


----------



## hopefulchick

Reba- Yeah my stand on not testing lasted a whole 8 hours :haha: Don't know why I tested this morning?? Uggghhhh. Very frustrating...BFN! 

Rowan- That is the best news!!! :happydance: Your test is considered very sensitive at 10 mIU/ml!! Can I ask where you picked those up at??

Born2Be- Sorry about the BFN. :hugs: Good luck on this round!! :thumbup:

Keeps- Good luck with your Clomid!! How exciting to finally get started! :thumbup:

Hello to everyone :flower:

AFM- Temps are the same. No positive test. No AF. Been having a lot of stabbing pain around my left ovary and started to become Dr. Google. Thinking that I might have a corpus luteum cyst that sometimes women on Clomid can get. I am diagnosing myself with everything you can think of :blush: 

Well, I am off to work and will try to stay far away from the pregnancy tests:dohh::dohh::dohh:

Good luck ladies:thumbup:


----------



## Rowan75

Thanks ladies - have done another 3 tests :blush: DH came home for soemthing and went to the loo and laughed his socks off and said he's going to hide them! (I've got about 50 tests left!) So I mustnt do any more until tmro - all 3 are very very faint bfp - I am trying so hard not to get excited!

Hopeful I got them from here - there may be a US equivalent or maybe they'll ship to the US? 

https://www.sme-fertility.co.uk/early-pregnancy-tests/ultra-early-pregnancy-tests.html

fingers crossed for everyone! 

:dust:

:flower:


----------



## keepsmiling

have u got any\piks!! ohhh i so hope this is it for u hun xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Rowan this is so exciting!! hopeful hope that your bfp is just delayed honey!
Not great news here, prog level was 28.8 and apparently needs to be over 30 to confirm ovulation. I know ive oved but guessing there is no chance of a bfp this month.


----------



## keepsmiling

they like to c 30 but i think its fine to be under slightly,, wot mg was u on xx


----------



## dreamofabean

100 mg, nothing at all happened with 50!


----------



## dreamofabean

Cramps have started and shooting pains up my bits....think af is flying in :(


----------



## hopefulchick

I am doing this post from my cell phone, so I hope it shows up right! Just thought I would give you ladies a little update. AF arrived shortly before leaving for work. I am in a lot of pain as far as cramps. My doctor called today to ask if AF had arrived this cycle and I told them I had just got it, so waiting to hear back from them right now. I'm feeling kinda broken right now, but as long as I have a plan, I will feel better. Will keep you ladies updated. Thanks for the support. 

Rowan- that is awesome! I think you have every right to get excited!! Seems to be a pattern of high progesterone results and bfp!! Hope this is really it for you!!

Dream- you still may be in there! It aint over till AF shows her UGLY face!

Luck ladies...


----------



## hopes fading

Rowan, this is wonderful, wonderful news! I hope by the morning you see a slightly darker line as I'm sure you won't let yourself get excited until you do! Totally amazing news, so pleased for you!

Hopeful, hang in there honey, soon you will know one way or the other. I am keeping everything x'ed for you. And I'm sure there is nothing wrong with you, just clomid side effects!

2 BFP's from 2 lovely ladies is just what we all need!

Dream, really sorry, hoping with all my heart that you are wrong about the bitch (I'm clearly hating her more than usual on your behalf)!

Born2Be, hoping af comes quickly so that you can move on to a fresh new cycle.

Keepsmiling, great news, you must be pleased to start a new cycle...

Big hello's to anyone I haven't mentioned.

I had my blood test today, I went 1st thing this morning so that there is a small chance (?) of getting my results before the weekend. I explained to the nurse why I was so desperate and would you believe - she too is ttc and has been for 1 year with no success. She is hoping to be prescribed clomid too soon. So, I guess if she has any way of speeding the process up for me then she probably will! It just made me realise how many of us there are in this boat - it's all around us and possibly affecting many women we each know. Comforting and worrying all at the same time I guess.

Anyway, no symptoms whatsoever to report (how very dull)!, will just have to wait it out.

Love and luck to all, Hopes. X


----------



## dreamofabean

Hopeful im so sorry honey :( Sending lots of love your way. 
Hopes i pray your bloods bring back a good result!!
AFM: Feeling very fed up and teary, she is sure on her way eh?x


----------



## hopefulchick

Dream- I really hope AF stays away! I totally understand how you must feel. :hugs: Lots of hugs!! I am sure you have ovulated and you still have a chance hun! Did you speak to anyone regarding the prog. level or was it just the lab tech? Still keeping my fingers crossed for you! :thumbup:

Hopes- Wishing you lots of luck in getting your results super fast! I love meeting other people who have gone through issues with conception. It is like we are in a world of our own and there is no way to know how we feel, unless you have been there too! FX for you and hoping that time flies by! 

Well, the nurse never did call back today, so hopefully she will call first thing or I will have to call them :dohh: It is sooooo hard to get AF and not have a set plan on the next move. UUUUUUUGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH:growlmad::nope::dohh::wacko::cry: Ok I am done for now! :flower:


----------



## hopefulchick

hopes fading said:


> Can anyone use the link on my ticker to view my chart? I am not sure it's possible, especially as I don't have the VIP membership to ff, just the free bit.

Hopes- I tried to view your chart but only your ticker is being displayed. I also only have the free membership. It must be a setting that you have to where no one can view your charts. Maybe the other ladies can help. I will try to look around on FF to see if I can find how to change it. FX


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies

oh Hopeful big hugs :hugs::hug:- I really thought this was it for you I'm so sorry! I've haeerd good things about the month after being on clomid so you never know? Thats when my mam fell with my sister - I thought it was the 2nd month of clomid but with them moving house and downsizing they have been going through their old diaries and she only took 2 tablets the 2nd month cos of side affects and then fell bfp the following cycle after randomly ov (having not ov for 3 years without meds) so you never know! Did you get your progesterone results or did they not tell you cos of AF? 

Hopes Fxd for your bloods sounds like you have an ally there! I'm vip on ff and I cant see yur chart - sorry hon!

Dream fingers crossed AF isnt on her way 

hello to everyone - lots of new cycles and hopefully new chances! 

2ww watch - temp back up to 37.1 still v v faint bfp so darent get excited still, nausea again last night tho 

:dust:

:flower:


----------



## keepsmiling

Any more lines or u rowan xx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Rowan - its looking really good for you - good luck - you'll def know one way or another after the weekend...how exciting. :thumbup:

Hopeful - sorry the witch showed up - especially seen as things were looking so good. Its so heartbreaking this TTC carry on. I have never in my life seen a faint line but Im sure if I did and then the witch showed I'd be even more devastated. But I always seem to pick myself up again after AF and think of it as a new beginning (easier said than done I know). Anyway big :hugs: 

AFM - DH is away on his boys weekend today - he'll be back on Sunday. We got a session in last night so that should keep me topped up til Sunday when he gets home :haha: . Then we can go at it like rabbits for a few days. I have no OPK's left this month - dont know if I should go out and buy the clearblue smiley face ones (£20 is alot of cash for a few tests!)


----------



## hopefulchick

Hi ladies

Thanks for the kind words. I am in so much pain, never been this bad. Could barely sleep last night. My abdomen is v. swollen and painful. I am scheduled to get an ultrasound at my regular doctor tomorrow (not my OBGYN, still waiting for call). He will just try to rule out cyst or fluid buildup. I hope everything turns out ok. Will keep you updated.

Rowan- Thanks. :flower: Awesome news for you. I am sure your line will be nice and dark real soon! Try to post a pic if you can. So happy for you :happydance: They did not tell me my prog level. I will ask when they call today though! Great story about your mom :thumbup: I am not sure if I will be on Clomid this next cycle. Tbh, I don't know if I want to continue on it with no results. :nope: But I am eager to see if I ovulate without it, FX

Reba-I have never seen a faint line until then! It was pink and thick as the conrol. Had to be a faulty test. How cruel?!?!?! I am in so much pain that it is kinda taking the focus off my sadness.:dohh: FX for you this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## hopes fading

Hi Ladies. 

Dream, what's happening with you?

Rowan, still super excited for you! What tests have you been using?

Hopeful, I really hope your Doc calls and you have an action plan v. soon. I am the same as you; I can't relax until I knwo what the next stage is. OH hates that! I hope you are OK and the painful af passes soon.

Reba, I wouldn't usually push expensive brands, however, for me the CB digitals are the only OPK's that have ever worked. I was so lucky last month to get my smiley with the 1st one but the month before I did use all 7 (2 didn't work, as I tried them in a cup rather than mid flow). It is v. expensive but I think it is now a necessity for me. At least until I am an expert at detecting o myself, that is!

Hopeful & Rowan, thanks for trying to access my chart, I will take another look but I am not great at navigating around ff. I am really considering ditching it actually, I still have no cover line and I was playing around earlier and took out my positive OPK test data and it reverted to no ovulation detected. Now, I can see a clear trend; a dip either side of o day and a steady rise ever since. Is it perhaps because I have no CM data that o is being detected? (only because I didn't see any CM)! Anyway, I know I o'd because I just got through to the clinic and my progesterone is 100. I think this is good - but is it good enough to achieve a BFP? I am praying.

What do you all think?

Lot's of love to all, Hopes. X


----------



## RebaRezzelba

thanks hopes - i might just buy them... but i just dont know if my funds with stretch that far - I spent a small fortune in the Health shop last night (vitamins, teas, food products, evening primrose oil, flaxseed etc) so i just dont know. I should of started temping this month but i couldnt be bothered (i did it for nearly a yr when I started TTC and it was a real pain)! 

And I def think 100 is a great number for Prog - def a possibility of a BFP this month.


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Hope this is it for you Rowan =)

The rest of us will get those BFPs soon!!
Lots of luck and baby dust to us all


----------



## kka

Hello ladies!! I'm new to this thread. I am taking provera to start my period then starting my first round of clomid on CD 5-9. I'm so excited to start!! I have a question about provera. I started tempting before I started the provera and my temps stayed around 96 then I started taking the provera and my temps have been consistently rising every morning. Is this normal??


----------



## dreamofabean

Welcome kka! Yes its normal hun, progesterone raises your temps! They will fall when af arrives!!

Rowan so excited for you!!! Hopeful sending you huge hugs!!!
AFM: 10 dpo today, cm has come back since yesterday, not heaps but defo more creamy than sticky. Big time cramps today, sure af is on the way!!! Will be amazed if nshe not here by the morning! 10 days is a real crappy LP isnt it? :( Oh well, omwards and upwards!xxx


----------



## minstrels

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you? I've just been told im going to be starting on chlomid, i'm so excited!! Just waiying on bloods on cd18,21,24 which start from Tues, a scan then fingers crossed i'll get it shortly after. Do you have to wait for an app at fetility clinic or can your docs prescribe it?
Sorry im probably going to drive you all mad, i finally feel like im getting somewhere after 4 yrs :happydance:
xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey minstrels! Welcome!! I was prescribed clomid by a fs, im not sure if docs can prescribe it or not im afraid!!x


----------



## kka

dreamofabean -thanks for responding!! :) 

I am on progesterone does anyone know of a way i can bring on AF faster?????


----------



## hopefulchick

Hopes- What do I think? I think 100 is freaking AMAZING! I really hope this is it for you hun!!! :thumbup: My DH hates that I am that way too! He is always like clam down, be patient. I NEED a plan or I seriously will be depressed. I just know it!:dohh: FX 

Dream- Please don't count yourself out yet! I really hope she stays far away from you this month!! :flower: 

Reba- I just ordered my opks from amazon, first time ordering them online. Hope they work the same for me as store tests.:shrug: I also ordered another book on fertility.:haha: Yes, pretty soon I will be able to open my own fertility bokstore :dohh: FX for O! :flower:

kka- Welcome :flower: I hope AF catches you really quick! I was over the moon when I was just starting Clomid and yet so nervous at the same time but these ladies on here are AMAZING at helping you get through all the ups and downs. FX

Minstrels- Welcome :flower: I can totally relate, have been ttc 4 years, mostly ntnp in the beginning but have been seriously ttc for a while now! I was prescribed Clomid from my OBGYN. I have yet to visit a specialist due to insurance atm. I hope these days fly by and you get your Clomid and bfp!!:thumbup:

AFM- Will let you know how the ultrasound goes tomorrow.FX.


----------



## ket07

Hi ladies! 
can i join? im a newbie to bnb but already addicted!
kka - i wish i knew how to make it happen faster
im also taking provera (on day 5 of 10) and will be starting my first round of clomid
good luck to all!


----------



## Rowan75

Morning ladies! 

Welcome kka, minstrels and ket07 - wishing you much luck and babydust! 

Reba - Fxd you get lots of BD in when DH comes home! 

Hopeful I hope your scan goes ok and that the pain eases soon - bug hugs 

Hopes this is where I get my tests in bulk from (I am a chronic poas addict) 

https://www.sme-fertility.co.uk/early-pregnancy-tests/ultra-early-pregnancy-tests.html

100 progesterone is fabulous! Fingers totally crossed for you! What are your temps doing? 

Dream Fxd she doesnt turn up - you do get cramps and wierd feelings when bfp so you are in with a chance! 

fingers crossed to everyone else as well! 

After doing another test yesterday I persuaded DH to get an expensive clear blue digital one the way to get pizza and :bfp: ! Of course I still did a cheapie one this am (which is still faint:bfp:) so we are nervously expecting! 

Thanks for all your help and support ladies and I hope its ok if I keep popping in like Bean? Am going to phone the epac on monday to see if I can arrange a viability scan in a couple of weeks if all is still ok! Yikes!!! 

:dust:

:flower:


----------



## dreamofabean

Yay Rowan! Post us a pic so we can get just as excited!!!!! Well done honey, so pleased for you xxx
Hope your u/s goes ok hopeful!
Welcome to all the new girls! Unfortunately its just a waiting game for af! After my 10 day course it was 4 days until af came both times!x
AFM: This morning we bded for the first time ever in the 2ww! DH was nervous about knocking a bean off! hee hee. Told him no way we are so dont worry! ;) 
AF still not here but still crampy, was convinced she would be here this morning! Temp has risen a little today.....just a waiting game i suppose! Did an opk last night and it was blank :( Not gonna do a hpt unless she's not here by weds morning!xx


----------



## ket07

Rowan thanks for the welcome! im so excited for you! seeing your BFP gives me hope.

Dreamofabean dont like all this waiting. i took provera once years ago and remeber my period was very painful and heavy has it been like that for you? too bad i dont remember how long it took for af to show up LOL


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Rowan I am so pleased for you.XXXXXXXX

Dream - I thought my period was coming when i got a bfp.

Hopes and Hopeful hope you are both ok.

Welcome to everybody else new, i hope it happens really quickly for you.

XXXXXXXXX


----------



## kka

Ket07 - what day r you gonna start clomid??? And what cycle days r you taking it?? We might be starting on the same day. :) 

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!!!


----------



## kka

Ket07 - what day r you gonna start clomid??? And what cycle days r you taking it?? We might be starting on the same day. :) 

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!!!


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks Beanwood, i pray this is it!!:)
Ket my period was pretty light but i think thats because of the clomid, after a day or so of taking the clomid it dries up completely!!x


----------



## DanielleTTC

Has anyone bought clomid from the internet?


----------



## hopefulchick

Hello ladies. Been a long day, to say the least! Hope everyone is getting on good.

Rowan- Completely AWESOME news!!! I hope you sit back, kick your feet up and enjoy it! You deserve it! You know, just like Bean, it wouldn't be the same without you guys! :happydance:

Dream- Temps look good! I really hope this is your cycle hun! 

Bean- Hope you are feeling well:flower:

Welcome Ket and anyone else new I did not get a chance to say hi to:flower:

Hopes- How are you hun? How are the temps? :hugs:

It took me 6 days to get AF after the Provera. :dohh:

AFM- Had a scan this morning and additional bloodwork. The tech was an absolute dream! She herself had undergone IVF 20 years ago due to blocked tubes. She was soooooo comforting to me! Telling me everything she had gone through to get her son. I felt so great becuase I could actually have an open conversation about my situation and feel like someone really understood what I was going through! Very refreshing! She even said next time she gives me a scan, she is sure I will have a little bean or two in there! She really pushed the idea of getting an HSG before going further. She had one and that is how they discovered blocked tubes. They were too damaged to get repaired, so hence the ivf. Sorry to ramble, just great to have that experience, even though I was dying in pain:dohh: 

As far as the results: She said that fertility drugs will cause multiple cysts. I have 3 cysts on my right ovary and one on my left. Also found fluid in my cul de sac, which meant that I did have a ruptured cyst. So I found the reason for the pain.:thumbup: She says that I should be feeling better soon. Gonna get into my OBGYN next week and will have a plan so wish me luck. Not sure if the doc wants me to take the Clomid I have so I will refill it anyway.

Luck ladies:flower:


----------



## hopefulchick

DanielleTTC said:


> Has anyone bought clomid from the internet?

No, sorry. Was prescribed by my OBGYN. I really would advise against it though hun. You never know what you are going to get :shrug:


----------



## hopefulchick

Rowan- I love your ticker!!!!:cloud9:


----------



## Beanwood

Hopeful

Am glad that you have a good experience with someone from the hosp. it really helps. Hopefully they will sort out everything for you. 

My friend has had cysts with both her pregnancies. With the first it was really big and she had it removed when she had her son by c section 2 and half years ago. She is now due her second in less than a week and again has a cyst. So it can all happen even with cysts.

Danielle - i second hopeful on the clomid off the internet. I would not be temped to buy anything off the internet.

XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Beanwood

Oh also

I am good, but still feeling very sick. By my dates i am 12 weeks on tuesday and will have a scan Monday 18th October. Thanks everyone for still making me feel so welcome. You guys have helped me so much I can't wait for you all to get your bfps. XXXXXXX


----------



## hopes fading

:flower: Hello everyone - welcome to the new ladies. 

Bean, not long to wait for your scan now, how time flies! Rowan, don't you dare leave us - you and Bean are like lucky charms to me! I want to hear all of your symptoms. :happydance:

Hopeful, sounds like you've been on a bit of a rollercoaster ride. I'm so glad you have seen someone who is keen to help and understands what you are going through. I completely agree re HSG; my hospital won't prescribe clomid until they have checked the tubes. For me it was no more uncomfortable than a smear and they tell you there and then if you have any blockages. Book in as soon as you can - and with your doc so you can get a new plan in place! :hugs:

Reba, I am assuming your DH is back today - I'm sure you are going to pounce on him!! :sex:

Born2be; really sorry if you have already updated and i have missed it but is af here yet?

Keeps, hope you aren't having bad side effects and are gearing up for o soon-ish.

Afm, I'm a bit down today. I have spent hours on ff and another charting web site (My Fertility Charts) and I'm still none the wiser. FF will not give me a coverline still! MFC has given me a coverline but puts my o date later than it was. Most of my temps since o are much higher than coverline but the day after was lower so I have to assume I'm out? I have no symptoms whatsoever anyway. I give up - I feel like the Worlds biggest failure as I can't even chart! Sorry for the downer ladies, I am just hugely disillusioned with charting and with my body - it just doesn't seem to work in the text book fashion I'd like it to. :nope: 

Bye for now, Hopes. X


----------



## dreamofabean

Hopes i over ran it as i knew my ov date and made my own coverline! hee hee
Hopeful i really hope you start to feel better soon honey!
Bean im sorry youre still feeling poorly, hopefully placenta will kick in soon and ms start to disappear! Yay to scan date, be sure to show us the pic!!!
AFM: Lots of symptoms! Its sooooo confusing! One strange one is my areola have really got big?!! Trying to tell myself that it could be normal post ov symptom as i have no experience after ovulation! Am 12dpo and will NOT test until weds if af stays away. Doesnt feel like she's coming anymore but you never can tell can you? Temp dropped a little today but i had a rubbish sleep so hoping thats why!x


----------



## Rowan75

Morning 

Hopeful how lovely to have sucha kind tech - ikt makes such a difference! So you havent had a HSG? Like Hopes I would defo recemmend one - mine wasnt painful at all and I got the results straight away and got my first bfp that same cycle! I hope your pain eases soon

Danielle - everyone has a different journey but I also wouldnt recemmend taking cliomid without dr support 

Bean - wow thats gone quick! I'll be thinking of you on the 18th - I hope everything is just perfect for you and a lovely experience! 

My evening sickness is turning into all day sickness but hey ho I'm not going to complain! We're still ve cautious but have told our loved ones - we figure if things go wrong again we'll tell them and need theirr support and last time they didnt get to be happy for us - just sad! So they are all very excited :) Will let you know when I get my early scan date 

Hopes - hon dont worry it took me 3 months to get the hang of charting - by then there was enough data to overlay my charts and learn about my cycles which was so useful. You're not out yet! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/288155-no-cover-line-ff.html

I know you cant see the chart now but maybe it'll be helpful in terms of morale? 

fingers crossed for everyone! 

:dust:

:flower:


----------



## hopes fading

Hi again.

Dreams, this is sounding v positive - what are your other symptoms? 

Rowan, thanks for the link, it made me feel a little better.

If I had some tests in the house I'd have to do one (knowing it would almost certainly be a BFN)! but I am doing my own head in today. OH is not loving my mood; I am as snappy as Hell! I suppose there really is nothing I can do but sit back and wait and try not to dwell on the temperature thing too much. Easier said than done but I shall give it my best shot. I am eating everything in sight which is adding to my bad mood - we are going on hols in two weeks time and I am supposed to be losing weight; not gaining. My hormones are all over the place and will probably get worse before they get better. Oh joy! 

X


----------



## DanielleTTC

Rowan75 said:


> Morning
> 
> Hopeful how lovely to have sucha kind tech - ikt makes such a difference! So you havent had a HSG? Like Hopes I would defo recemmend one - mine wasnt painful at all and I got the results straight away and got my first bfp that same cycle! I hope your pain eases soon
> 
> Danielle - everyone has a different journey but I also wouldnt recemmend taking cliomid without dr support
> 
> Bean - wow thats gone quick! I'll be thinking of you on the 18th - I hope everything is just perfect for you and a lovely experience!
> 
> My evening sickness is turning into all day sickness but hey ho I'm not going to complain! We're still ve cautious but have told our loved ones - we figure if things go wrong again we'll tell them and need theirr support and last time they didnt get to be happy for us - just sad! So they are all very excited :) Will let you know when I get my early scan date
> 
> Hopes - hon dont worry it took me 3 months to get the hang of charting - by then there was enough data to overlay my charts and learn about my cycles which was so useful. You're not out yet!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/288155-no-cover-line-ff.html
> 
> I know you cant see the chart now but maybe it'll be helpful in terms of morale?
> 
> fingers crossed for everyone!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :flower:



Thats for the replys i was just wondering we have been to the doctors about clomid and we arent in the risk group to qualify us for it ,because we are 23 and neither of us have any problems with ovualtion sperm count and havent been trying long enough (ttc for 21months)!


----------



## dreamofabean

I have lots but im scared theyre just down to the clomid or just in my head! hee hee!
Im crazy thirsty, soor boobs, larger areola, nipples always erect(?!!), sleepy, crampy but not like af cramps anymore, a bit nauseous and very gassy!! I think im going crazy!!! Also my gums bled last night? 
I'm loosing the plot! Did an ic and blank :(


----------



## ket07

kka said:


> Ket07 - what day r you gonna start clomid??? And what cycle days r you taking it?? We might be starting on the same day. :)
> 
> Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!!!

Don't know what day im starting. I'm on day 6 of provera and will take clomid CD 3-7. What about you? How long have you been ttc?


----------



## ket07

dreamofabean said:


> Thanks Beanwood, i pray this is it!!:)
> Ket my period was pretty light but i think thats because of the clomid, after a day or so of taking the clomid it dries up completely!!x

Thanks dream! Its good to know the clomid will make af lighter. Im starting a new job and it would be pretty embarrassing :blush: to have to run to the bathroom every hour. LOL


----------



## Beanwood

Danielle

Are they doing anything for you as you have been trying for over a year. 
I was prescribed clomid as i didn't ovulate. This is my 3rd pregnancy (I have 2 kids) It has taken me a little over a year once and nearly 2 year twice. Each time though there was a different reason as to why i wasn't conceiving. This 3rd pregnancy is the first time that i have had clomid.

Just saying that there are other options than clomid depending on what the problem may be.

XX


----------



## Beanwood

Dream

Your symptons sound fab. You must be going crazy. XXXXX


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks Bean, yup im soooo eager to know! I just feel scared to let myself get excited incase af arrives? Got niggling aches again, praying its not af :(


----------



## DanielleTTC

Beanwood said:


> Danielle
> 
> Are they doing anything for you as you have been trying for over a year.
> I was prescribed clomid as i didn't ovulate. This is my 3rd pregnancy (I have 2 kids) It has taken me a little over a year once and nearly 2 year twice. Each time though there was a different reason as to why i wasn't conceiving. This 3rd pregnancy is the first time that i have had clomid.
> 
> Just saying that there are other options than clomid depending on what the problem may be.
> 
> XX

well i have been tested to see if im ovulating and i am, :spermy:has been tested and thats fine done that twice and had a scan to see if ovaries were open which they are..... Im just stuck really they seem like they dont want to help. they keep saying i have to wait until we have been trying for two years until we can have any help


----------



## hopefulchick

Hi ladies :flower:

Dream- Oh you poor thing! Sounds like you are really going through it today!! I really hope this is gonna be it for you :thumbup: Did you use fmu when you did the ic?? I see that you are 12 dpo, right? Fingers crossed for a positive in the morning!:af:

Hopes- Sorry that you are feeling down hun. Please do not count yourself out. You are still in there, especially with those high progesterone numbers :thumbup:
I know how you feel, though when your body won't respond how you want it to. After getting AF this last cycle, I felt really broken. But after my converstion with the tech, I feel a bit renewed. Everything happens for a reason. And I know I will be pregnant, no matter how far I have to go, I will be. Clomid helped me to ovulate but I guess I need a little more help than I thought. It is gonna happen for us, I just know it! :hugs::af:

Bean- I can't wait to hear how your scan goes! Almost a week away! :hugs:

Rowan- Right now, even if the hsg hurts, I can deal with it. I just have to know. We will be paying out of pocket most likely. I am shocked that the doc didn't mention it before?!?!? Seems like all of you guys have had it before the Clomid? Fx the all day sickness eases soon for you :hugs:

Ket- I know that most women experience v. light AF after Clomid. But unfortunately, my experience has been the opposite. Each Clomid cycle I had heavy, clotty periods. Just wanted to let you know my experience. FX for you:thumbup:

Danielle- Hoping that all it takes is a little more time for you hun:flower: Sounds like everything is in good working order!

Reba- Hope you are super busy with DH, if you know what I mean, lol :sex:

AFM- Still have abdominal pain :dohh: Just patiently waiting for tomorrow to come. Will keep you guys updated as soon as I talk to doc! :thumbup:

Fingers crossed for all the ladies in waiting...:hugs:


----------



## hopes fading

Morning ladies.

Dream, they sound like a good mix of symptoms! When I was pg, even before I'd realised, my tummy was gurgling like nothing on earth every evening. OH and I thought it was hysterical! Hope the next few days go quickly for you as I'm sure getting to test day is pretty much all you are thinking about!

Hopeful, good luck with the doc...

My temp has dropped again today, it's now only 0.1 degree above coverline. I don't think it's possible to have conceived if my temperature has not stayed up. Ladies?

Love to everyone else and I hope you have good days. X


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies! 

Dream and Hopes fingers crossed for you that AF doesnt come 

Hopeful good luck! 

Danielle that must be frustrating - I think I was pushed ujp the queue because of my age (over 35). I hope its just a matter of time for you 

my eyes are pretty bad today so a quick message! Trying to watch the x factor was a nightmare with all the flashing lights! :) 

lots of babydust to everyone!

:dust:

:flower:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning Ladies, 

So much to catch up on since Friday. But can I firstly say 

CONGRATULATIONS to Rowan - fantastic news - yippie..... :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Welcome to the new ladies too. 

AFM - DH came home yesterday about 5pm (we were in bed by 7pm.... ) had a good old session so hope its a lucky one! I even managed to use an Instead Cup afterwards and kept it in all night. I didnt have any leakages so I think I used it right so hopefully that gave the little swimmers a chance to make it through the cervix! I woke up yesterday morning with my Ovaries throbbing (so not sure if that was Ov or not as didnt buy any OPK's this month). Today is CD13 so hopefully I'll be Ov'ing soon - mind you dont feel like I am yet! 

I was speaking to a friend on Sat night (I told her about me TTC) anyway she said she knew a girl who tried for 15 yrs. Her DH had an above Average count so she just presumed it was her that had the problem - anyway turned out he was firing blanks! When they went for IVF 15yrs later they found this out - they were told that it can happen with men who have above average counts (loads of sperm but they are duds! ....). My DH has an above average count (worried that he's firing blanks now!!!!!........Must goggle it and see how or what thats all about. Can they not tell this from a normal Sperm sample??? 

Anyway for the ladies who are still waiting for AF to show I hope the witch (bitch) stays away - good luck to all :thumbup:


----------



## Rowan75

Thanks Reba! Fingers crossed for you! I've not been able to resist another 5 moins on the net even tho my eyes feel like molten lava! haha :) 

spoke to epac and have a scan booked on 25th Oct - the day before we move house! yikes! Fingers crossed! 

x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

great news Rowan - Im sure the scan will go well. 

And thanks - I hope this is my lucky cycle too - can't see it though but need to be optimistic I suppose!


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey girls,
Temps have dropped again so think af is on her way. Doesnt really feel like she is though? Have more cm than i have since ov? Bizarre! I didnt sleep well and have a cold along with a headache and nausea so hoping its that but dont think it is? :( We'll see i suppose. Sounds silly but we slept with window open last night so might blame that until the morning and see! hee hee xx


----------



## kka

ket07 said:


> kka said:
> 
> 
> Ket07 - what day r you gonna start clomid??? And what cycle days r you taking it?? We might be starting on the same day. :)
> 
> Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!!!
> 
> Don't know what day im starting. I'm on day 6 of provera and will take clomid CD 3-7. What about you? How long have you been ttc?Click to expand...

I am on day 8 of provera but AF showed up today so this is gonna be my last. I am taking clomid on CD 5-9. We are gonna be starting our first round close to each other. I have been TTC for a year.


----------



## hopefulchick

Well ladies, here's my update:

Last cycle, you know the one where my temps showed O, my CM showed O, my opk's showed O coming.....yeah that one. I didn't O at all.:dohh::dohh::dohh:

Doc said that my progesterone was lower than it had ever been and he was shocked that I got AF naturally:dohh::dohh::dohh:

Started 100 mg of Clomid today. I am at a loss?!?!??! Why can't I just ovulate like a normal person. GGGGRRRRRRRRRRR:growlmad:

What am I gonna do, feel like giving up today :cry:

Sorry to not address anyone specifically. Hope you are all well. Just taking it kinda hard today. 

FX


----------



## Rowan75

morning 

fingers crossed dream! 

Hopeful that must be so confusing - big hug - I hope this month is your month

I was just thinking about the fact that some ladies are told to take cliomid days 2-6 and some 5-9 - I wonder what the difference is? Or if there isnt a difference? Like I was just wondering if swapping it around one month may work or not work? I know its too important to mess with - was just wondering out loud :) 

fingers crossed for everyone

x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

morning ladies

Hopeful - That is just so weird - what is going on. Have you ever tried acupuncture? I went at the beginning of my TTC journey cos when I charted my temps were all over the place. Within a month of acup they were regular. I also went again at beginning of this year and it helped ease the painful periods etc. It might help you to Ov??? Its worth a try. 

Rowan - the difference in taking clomid on different days is the earlier you take it the more eggs you produce - the later you take it the less eggs but better quality eggs and a better lining I think. I was half contimplating taking mine on CD5-9 for this 4th cycle (if I dont get a BFP that is....). But dont know if that will mess me up. I think people who generally have a longer cycle are told to take it 5-9 so that its still slightly in keeping with their cycle! 

No :sex: for me last night but did get plenty sun night and a quickie Mon morning. I had some CM this am so think Ov is imminent (i think - if it didnt happen already). SO i need to go to bed early with DH (cos he's always tired) and get some lovin' :haha:


----------



## dreamofabean

Awww im sorry to hear that hopeful :( I didnt ov on 50mg, 100mg might be just the key for you! FXed!
Hope everyone else is ok!
Im off work ill today :( Got a pounding headache, feel reallly sick and tummy cramps. Temps have taken another nose dive, am amazed af isnt here yet! Oh well, when she arrives i can book my hsg x


----------



## dreamofabean

AF got me :( Have tried to book my hsg but cant :( They dont have my swab results back yet and if they not back in next day or so i cant have it this cycle. My cycles are forever so i am feeling sooooo down now :(


----------



## hopefulchick

Morning ladies- :flower:

Dream- So sorry:hugs: It's rough isn't it? Try to get some rest today if you can. I really hope your swab comes back quick enough to get your test in. Have been researching this test and it seems it sometimes increases your chances of conception for the first few months following it. I am DEFINITELY getting this test soon! FX

Reba- Good luck on the BDing! Seems like O is timing out just right for you and DH! :thumbup: I am terrified of needles but have been looking into accupuncture. How was the process, any pain? FX

Rowan- Thanks. Believe me I have considered switching the days I take it around but I will probably mess things up worse than they already are!:dohh:
I am just confused about it all. Seems like my body is getting ready to O and fails to do so, then they just turn into cysts??? Does that even make sense??:shrug: FX

kka- Good luck with the Clomid hun! :thumbup: FX

Hopes- Hope you are well. Any news? FX

AFM- should have some blood results coming back today regarding my hormones. Will let you ladies know the results soon as I get them. :hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks Hopeful. Yeah it's really rough.Im so mad that for the weekend i actually let myself half believe i oculd be pg :( Just hurts more. Just trying to see the positive. I had a 30 day cycle with an LP of 14 days, thats amazing. I just wish i culd keep on taking the clomid until we know DH's SA results and my hsg results. It sucks having to wait so long inbetween x


----------



## hopes fading

Ladies, a very quick entry from me as I am flat out at work but there a few things I need to say!

Dreams and Hopeful, so sorry you are both having a rough time. :hugs:

I was told by the FS and by the person who did my HSG that it could increase the chances of conception, as it may clear away minor debris. There are lots of threads on here supporting that theory too...

Hopeful, I was v. worried that my body gears up to o and then doesn't, which is why I had the scans. I would strongly advise that you have them done too, for peace of mind. I was quoted £135 each but when the bill came, I'd only been charged £100. I think it was £ well spent!
I agree that upping the dose to 100mg may be all it takes to make you o, I'm just sorry they didn't advise this sooner :nope: I know I've only had 2 clomid cycles but my progesterone went from 2 with 50mg to 100 with 100mg!

Rowan, it's an interesting point you raise and something that plays on my mind a lot. In my area they always advise to take clomid CD's 2-6, regardless of cycle length. I can't help but think it would work better if they varied the days from lady to lady but since I am not a Dr, I wouldn't know what days were best for me and so I stick to 2-6 (for now)!!!

I spoke to someone at the NHS yesterday, when she confirmed my progesterone level was 100, she advised I only take 75mg next cycle. It seems they like progesterone to be higher than 40 but lower than 100. Now, the lady at the private clinic didn't seem concerned; she said to continue with 100mg. Why is it always so confusing?!

Anyway, my temps still higher than my cover line but not as high as it was the week following o and so I really don't think I am pg. I have no other signs at all; not even sore boobs. 

I am confused about when af is next due too; pre clomid my cycles were 30-35 days, 1st cycle when I didn't o; 41 days. Since this time I know I o CD13, should I expect a shorter cycle?

Love to all I have missed and any thoughts on my expected af date will be welcome!

Hopes. X


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks hun. I would imagine that you will have a shorter cycle seeing as you ovulated earlier! What is your LP normally? Id say anything from 10-14 days to expect af x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Dream - sorry the witch got you (i really hate that cow sometimes....) :hugs:

Hopes - I'd say if you Ov'd CD13 then AF should be due anytime from CD27 to CD29 (i think....) I ov'd on CD13 last month and got AF CD29. I hope it doesnt show up though :thumbup:


----------



## minstrels

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for the welcome! 
Wishing you all lots f luck, hope you get your bfp's soon. Im getting excited now its getting closer to getting clomid :) had day 18 bloods today, im back for more fri and mon then a scan on weds. Then I need to ring for results and take it from there hopefully I can get it in time for next cycle!
One thing thats confusing me is how each area does things differently, I had lap and hsg to check for blockages etc as they dont give lomid out until this is checked, but ivenoticed some people areon clomid before theyve had these done, its all so confusing isnt it?
xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Yeah, all areas are different. I think sometimes its just down to individual consultants. I was given clomid without a hsg but now have to stop until ive had it done. Wish theyd done it first!x


----------



## minstrels

apparantly it can boost your fertility :) so hopefully that wil happen for you! I had mine last month so fingers crossed af wont arrive!
xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Will keep my FXed for you hun xxx


----------



## hopes fading

Good evening.

Have you all seen the thread about separating LTTC into two forums? (LTTC and Assisted Conception). Should we move our thread over? 

Dream, I am sorry that you aren't able to keep taking C until your SA and HSG results - I only hope you can get them both done in record time! 

CD11 and I still have no symptoms of pregnancy, yet for reasons I can't explain, I just p'd oas?! Naturally, it was BFN. Why did I bother?! :growlmad: I really don't think we are in with a chance this cycle; I only hope af turns up at a respectable CD28 - 32. Anything more will be pushing it in my eyes, seeing as I o on CD13! It is annoying me that I don't know what my usual LP is, as I don't always o and when I have; I've never been able to work out when, until this cycle.

Hope everyone is having a better day than me - on top of the usual TTC upsets, a senior member of staff spoke to me in an appaling fashion at work today. I was so angry and upset that I have skipped the gym and come home to have a few glasses of wine and a cry instead! 

Erm, wine in the 2ww is not great hey. Does anyone else drink a little more than they should - knowing that they will give up the second they get a BFP? I feel so guilty but on the other hand, we have been TTC 25 months already and thats a long time to go without drinking, just in case?! Honest opinions please ladies, since I respect each and every one of your opinions I won't be offended if you disagree with me...

Dust, Hopes. X


----------



## dreamofabean

Hopes i pray its your bfp just taking its time! 
I had seen the new forum area so figured thats whats going on! 
DH had his SA this morning but said he was worried as there didnt seem much? God knows, i was asleep at the time, wish he'd woken me now. 
I dont tend to drink in the 2ww. Stupid i know but it doesnt seem right. May give up on that one though, doesnt seem like itll happen anytime soon!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning Ladies,

Hopes - i wouldnt worry about have a few glasses of wine in the 2WW - I do it all the time. I start off with good intentions then I think "wait a minute, alcoholic, drug addicts etc can all get pregnant no bother so a wee glass of wine is hardly gonna do much harm". And the amount of ladies I know who were pissed when they found out they were preggers and their kids are all fine. As long as you give up for the first 12 weeks (at least) then all will be fine. Its hard enough thinking about TTC all the time and then not being allowed a comfort glass of vino at the end of a bad day. Did anyone see that programme on Living TV last night called.... wait for it..... "pissed and pregnant". It was crazy - alot of women get pissed whilst preggers. One girl said oh I have a few vodka's and a half bottle of wine.... What??? Thats crazy. I think towards the end of the pregnancy a glass of wine with dinner would be okay but thats about it. 

Minstrel - My FS said i had to have the HSG to check for blockages before putting me on clomid - I had it done in July (no blockages) and start clomid in Aug (and still no BFP). I too hoped I would get lucky after the HSG but alas nothing for me! But good luck with getting yours! :thumbup:

AFM - got another good session in with DH last night. I had a bit more CM yesterday so started to think it was OV (but ive had no twinges or pains like before so I just dont know if its happened already or if its delayed - or if its gonna happen at all). And no EWCM this month at all - usually I get a tiny bit. OH well I'll keep the :sex: up for the rest of the week just in case!


----------



## wobberly

Can I ask whether you have to get EWCM? I only seem to get a tiny bit but this cycle (3rd round of clomid) nothing!!! Have been using pre-seed this cycle...fingers crossed. on cd15


----------



## RebaRezzelba

wobberly - I dont know if the EWCM is necessary but it def helps. The other type of CM can sometimes hinder your chances (it wont carry the sperm through the cervix if its too thick). But preseed and the likes def help. I have used preseed, conceive plus and another one but none of them worked for me - but they def helped with the :sex:


----------



## hopes fading

Morning Ladies. Dreams and Reba, thanks for your comments on the wine drinking, I appreciate your opinions. I saw Pissed & Pregnant advertised but OH refused to let me watch it as I get so annoyed and can't stop shouting at the TV! It was probably for the best, especially given my mood last night. My hormones are on over drive, it's like I have constant PMT at the moment. Thank goodness OH is taking it with a pinch of salt!

Reba, how else are you tracking o? I seldom get EWCM but having said that, I only check my undies (sorry if TMI)! So I suppose I could still be producing it, it's just staying higher up. I think this is possible.

Dream, I am sure DH supplied enough - I doubt it ever looks much when it's in a container - a little like af I guess; feels like there is so much more than there really is? I hope his spermies are perfick!

Hopes. X


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks hopes!
I also saw pissed and pregnant! Made me very mad!! Was interesting though all the info on FAS. Im sure a kid at my school has it!!
AFM: *May* have good news. There is a possibility they can do HSG next thursday....keeping everything crossed i get the call!!x


----------



## hopefulchick

Morning ladies :flower:

Hopes- I wouldn't be concerned over a glass or two of wine. If anything, it probably relieves stress, which we could all use right now! :wine: I can't offer any advise of when to expect AF because my cycles and LP have been different with each clomid cycle:dohh: When I did O on CD13 my period came on CD25. But I really hope that you don't have to worry about AF this month hun :thumbup: I was not offered any scans. I think because I am seeing an OBGYN?? As soon as my insurance allows I will be seeking care from a fs. Hopefully, this cycle will work and I don't have to stress on it! FX

Dream- Hope you are feeling better :hugs: I would have wanted to see DH's deposit also, but that is because I am crazy like that! :wacko: I am sure everything will be fine. How soon till the results come? FX

Reba- I think you are doing right by BDing just in case. Are you temping at all? I know you must be ready for a BD- break, lol. :winkwink: FX

Hope everyone else is doing fine :flower:

AFM- My s/e with 100 mg are difficult. I had an enormous headache that lasted the entire day yesterday! :nope: I also had a few hot flashes and waves of nausea. :blush::sick:

Tbh, should I even track this cycle and what should I track?? I am so confused!!! So the only way to be certain is through the day 21 test?? Because I had all the signs but the egg was not released?!?! Sorry to be rambling but I still can not get over that!:growlmad:

I guess I will use the opk's because I already ordered them from Amazon! But I will not get excited about O till the results from day 21 test which is a LONGGGGGGGGGG time away:hissy:


----------



## hopefulchick

dreamofabean said:


> AFM: *May* have good news. There is a possibility they can do HSG next thursday....keeping everything crossed i get the call!!x

I really hope it works out for you and you get that call!!!:telephone::happydance:


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks hun. Im not sure how long we'll have to wait on dh's results. He did a self referral via his doc, typically a couple of days before the hospital recommended it!! hee hee. He was just told his doc will call him in. 
Im soooo praying i get a call and can have it done next week, i really dont want to wait another cycle!x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

hopes fading said:


> Reba, how else are you tracking o? I seldom get EWCM but having said that, I only check my undies (sorry if TMI)! So I suppose I could still be producing it, it's just staying higher up. I think this is possible.
> 
> Hopes. X

Hopes - Last few months I have been using the OPK's to track it and it was between CD13-16 so this month Im just guessing really. Usually i can feel it happening (as in pain and twinges in ovaries) but I havent really felt anything except for some throbbing on Sun morning. I cant be bothered temping anymore (did it for 6mths a few years back and it gets so boring and also depressing when you see the temp go down again before AF arrives). 

And yeah the EWCM can stay up higher which is prob a good thing.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

dreamofabean said:


> Thanks hopes!
> I also saw pissed and pregnant! Made me very mad!! Was interesting though all the info on FAS. Im sure a kid at my school has it!!
> AFM: *May* have good news. There is a possibility they can do HSG next thursday....keeping everything crossed i get the call!!x

I hope you get your HSG next week - its great to have another step completed in the TTC process.


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks hun! Just had the call....booked in for 21st October at 9.10am! whoop!x


----------



## hopes fading

Yay, glad you are in Dream. This is great news.

Hopeful, I sympathise on the s/e and just hope they mean that something is happening. I still think it's important you track o so that you know when you should BD. My hospital advises CD21 bloods or 7 days post LH surge if you get a positive with an OPK. I have a feeling that the higher dose will be what makes that egg release. I'm concerned it wasn't suggested before now though? 

Reba, I know what you mean, after this cycle I am not temping any more. I have found it very stressful and I have decided that I don't want to find out I haven't conceived through the gradual decline in temps - it's too depressing. Now I have found an OPK that works for me (albeit an expensive one) I am sticking to that followed by a blood test to confirm. Once the NHS stop giving me blood tests, which I think will be when o has been detected in 2 cycles; I will probably pay and have them done privately or have more scans.

Afm, temp is still 0.2 degrees above coverline but I am not hopeful. It's 12DPO now and I would have expected to feel something by now if we had conceived. It's now just a waiting game I guess, oh joy!

Hopes. X


----------



## dreamofabean

I really hope your temps rise hun, but i understand totally how you're feeling. I knew in my heart it was inevitable after 3 temp dips that af was coming but you always have that tiny glimmer of hope. 
Hopes can you alter your ff settings so we can have a nosy at your chart???x


----------



## hopefulchick

hopes fading said:


> Yay, glad you are in Dream. This is great news.
> 
> Hopeful, I sympathise on the s/e and just hope they mean that something is happening. I still think it's important you track o so that you know when you should BD. My hospital advises CD21 bloods or 7 days post LH surge if you get a positive with an OPK. I have a feeling that the higher dose will be what makes that egg release. I'm concerned it wasn't suggested before now though?
> 
> Hopes. X

I also had the same concern and asked him about the two previous cycles. I was told that my blood tests have confimed that I did release an egg on the first two cycles. He is looking for a number that is over 10. First cycle was 10.1 and second was 12.4. Unfortunately, this 3rd cycle was abnormally low. No confirmation of ovulation even though I had all the indications of O. So it has completely confused me, to say the least. I totally understand now why you insisted with OH to pay for scans!!! It is so hard to go an entire cycle thinking that you have a chance but in reality you don't because you never released an egg:dohh:
So I am trusting that these side effects are worth the result and I have really high numbers this cycle. I have had a constant headache all day AGAIN! :growlmad:


----------



## hopefulchick

dreamofabean said:


> Thanks hun! Just had the call....booked in for 21st October at 9.10am! whoop!x

:happydance::happydance: Great news dream!!! FX for you!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

dream thats brilliant hope it goes well for you :)

hopefulchick, i hope these are good symptoms for you my fingers are hugely crossed :happydance: xx

Hopesfading, i hope this is your BFP too :) fingers crossed, sometimes it happens when you doubt yourself so much :lol: I didnt think id O'd this month but I had, i was so excited but its been a bfn and now im waiting on AF. :( i only know this because i O'd so early on cd10 and its now cd30 :( never mind eh! always next month.. iv had my morbid time now lol

I just wish she would bloody show so i can get on with next cycle.
How is everyone, sorry i havnt been on been v.busy xxx


----------



## hopefulchick

Mrs G- Good to hear from you. Sorry you are out this month. Hope next month is it for you!! I hope AF comes quick for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## hopes fading

Good morning all.

Welcome back Mrs G. I know a 20 day LP is long but have you tested just incase? If you really are out then I hope af comes soon...

Dreams; haha - now we know what the top of your head looks like! Nice pic :thumbup: Perhaps I should make an effort to post one too?

Hopeful, it's a shame our countries use different uom as your progesterone levels don't mean much to me. I just hope this makes a difference to you, I really feel it will.

I just tried again to find a way of letting you see my chart but I can't. I'm really annoyed! Temp rose again this morning but I'm not reading much into it. My main worry now is that I will have another really long cycle. I am going on holiday on 26th Oct and I really want my fertile time to fall while we are away.

If I was to over analyse, the only thing that is a little strange is I have a slight feeling of cystitis in the mornings; which I had when I was pg before. On the other hand, it may be because I am not drinking very much in the evenings, in the hope that I will sleep better and get a better temp reading! Ever feel like you can't win ladies?!

Hi to all I have missed, hope you preggers ladies are keeping well.

X


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hopes - i really hope this is it for you. Hope the temps keep rising. :thumbup:

Dreams - brill news about HSG. Hope its all clear and you get lucky the 1st month after it! 

Hopeful - Ive had a constant headache for the past 2 weeks. Is this a clomid side effect? I was getting worried cos it was so bad and when I moved my head certain ways it would pound. ANd im waking up in the morning with it too - its scary. I was fearing the worst (like the clomid was messing with my pituitary gland and causing a tumor.... hypochondriac me, never!!! 

Mrs G - I hope its just still too ealry for you to test and your BFP is waiting for ya. :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is well! Nothing to report from me except I still dont know if Ive ov'd - had more CM last nigt but didnt go to bed til 12am and DH went at 11pm so he was sound asleep when I went so no giggy giggy for me! And he was gone early this am too - so need to get a wee session in tonigt to cover all basis. At least thats still every 2nd day (kinda like the SMEP)!


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey girls,
hee hee to the pic, thats all im brave enough to show as id die if any of the parents from work were on here! hee he
I also got had headaches on clomid, esp my first cycle, was dreadful!!!
Hopes im still keeping everything crossed for you!! :)
Hope everyone else is ok! Mrs G great to see you back!
AFM: Im ok! Just waiting on next thursday now and dh's sa results...will keep you updated x


----------



## Beanwood

Great news about your hsg dream. 
I know what you mean about parents from school being on here. Have to be careful don't you.

Hi everybody else. XX


----------



## kka

Hello i have a question. some background first, yesterday i took my last provera pill, on day eight of provera i started bleeding ..... only a little gets on my pad. Would that be considered CD1 or not???


----------



## dreamofabean

If it was a continuous flow id say yeah hun, its never has heavy as a normal period x


----------



## kka

Ya its been continuous sense its started its just been lighter than usual but its been going on for 5 days now so ........ im gonna consider it my period. Which means i get to take my first clomid today ... yay!!!! thanks for relying dreamofabean :hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

Yay!!!! FXed for you hun x


----------



## hopefulchick

Hello :flower:

Hope all are well....

Just an update. The doc have reviewed my blood work that I had on CD3 and am happy to say that all my hormone levels (fsh, lh, prolactin, estradiol, tsh) are all still very good! Doc said my levels are optimal for conception. They did find that my iron was low so I started iron/b12 injections today.

As far as Clomid, I am taking my last pill today (CD9). I have experienced a migraine-type headache every day that I have taken it this time, so you are not alone Reba! I just hope it goes away soon.:wacko:

kka- Was AF red? Also, do you normally spot before AF. I would suggest that CD1 would be your first full day of red flow, not the spotting that some women experience. Hope that helps a little.

Hopes- any news yet? How's the temps? FX for you:flower:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## kka

Im so excited!!!!!!!! This could actually be my month :wohoo: !!!!!!


----------



## hopefulchick

Good luck hun. I really hope it is!! Are you temping/opks? :thumbup:


----------



## dreamofabean

Hopes thats great news hun!!
TMI but my af has been weird! 
cd1: light
cd2:heavy
cd 3 and 4 : spotting
Very unusual for me! Esp considering the cramping ive had! Also my boobs are still sore and still having stabbing pains in them, really strange!x


----------



## hopefulchick

Usually my breast start to feel normal soon after getting AF. Maybe your hormones are still a little wacky.:wacko: Hope it calms down for you. So you are scheduled to have hsg next week right? Will that be anywhere close to fertile time or right before?


----------



## kka

hopefulchick - its been light brown pink color, i havent had a period in over 4 months. The last time took provera i had this then it got red. Its seems just like the last time but last time this started on my 7th day of provera and then got heavier the day of my last pill. But this time its been this way for 5 days now. I called my doctors office and the NP(nurse practitioner) said that i should consider it my first day and that it will probably get heavier later. i hope shes right. if she isnt could i really mess myself up????


----------



## kka

I am temping and i have OPK's on the way.(bought them online)


----------



## dreamofabean

Yeah my hsg is next thursday. I wont have a fertile time as dont ov naturally and i cant have any clomid until hsg results and dh's sa results come back! So guessing itll be hsg then norethisterone to bring on a bleed!x


----------



## hopefulchick

kka- I am sure you will be just fine counting it as CD1, especially with confirmation from nurse.:thumbup:

I have also ordered opk's from online at amazon and am really pleased with them!! Good luck hun!

Dream- Is there any chance you may ovulate on your own for the first time? I also do not ovulate on my own and am terrified if clomid does not work, then what? But there is always a chance that I will O on my own. FX

That is why I am getting the hsg before I run out of clomid cycles. You can only take 6 cycles right?


----------



## hopes fading

Morning ladies.

Hopeful, I'm glad your blood results are good and hope the headaches go now you are on your last pill. Good luck with getting a nice early indicator of o.

Dreams, I too hope this month you do o on your own, I have heard that clomid can have a cumulative effect so you never no.

KKA, I hope clomid gives you the wonderful feeling of well being it gives me at the start of the month! And no other sie effects. Happy o detecting.

Afm, I have given up temping as of this morning. It's not the way I want to find out I am not pg and it doesn't detect o even when a scan and bloods have - so for me, there is little point in it. I still feel nothing but know af is on her way - the question now is how long wil she take to get here? I am still keeping everything x'ed that she comes soon, so that we may be fertile on hols! 

Reba, how are you?

Hi to all I've missed and happy weekends to you all. X


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey all,
Im not sure hopeful, i know they wont give you more than 12 in a lifetime but thats all i know!! 
I doubt ill ovulate naturally but i suppose stranger things have happened!!! Hopes i dont blame you for ditching charting! It can be more stressful!!
Love to all x


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies 

keeping my fingers crossed for you all! 

Quick eye update - Saw opthamologost and he reckons my eyes havent returned to normal due to the pregnancy so they should settle once the baby is here (fingers crossed - for the baby I mean - am more bothered about that than my eyes :)) 

Bean good luck for your scan on Monday

babydust to all

x


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

so i'm still taking my BCPs and hoping my period will be here next weekend so that I can get started on cycle 2 on 100mg of Clomid!!!
So hopeful and confident for this cycle, now if it could just get started!


----------



## hopes fading

Morning ladies.

Rowan, I hope they are wrong and sight does return to normal before the baby comes! Hows everything else?

Born, how long has your cycle been now? Witch got me this morning so I am sending her your way!

Means I will be fertile while on hol (if o at the sme time as last month) twill need to dance a lot in the few days before we go too!

Hi to all and I hope you are happy and well. Hopes. X


----------



## sindraadi

I ovulated around day 15 as my day 21 progesterone was 76 !!!! we did not use ovulation test sticks as i find it stressful lol but we just bdd evry other day after finishing clomid dose and it seems to have worked good luck x x x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aww sindraadi congratulations huni :) i hope this is my cycle and i find out the week after bonfire night that iv concieved! we did that last cycle, BD every other day after clomid but it ended in AF BFN, although i did O at 69 which was good to know.

Rohan - how are your eyes hunni? i hope they are feeling better and your sight is normalising :( fingers crossed it will go before the baby comes..

hopes - fingers crossed this is our month! enjoy your holiday too, you deffinatly deserve a break after all the ttc stress.

dream - hope your OK hun, fingers crossed for this month! 

im starting OPK's from day 7this month as i O'd on day 10 last cycle xxx


----------



## kka

Well day 3 of clomid and I have had no side effects. So excited for this cycle!!!!


----------



## babydust1

hi all im on day 3 of clomid 50MG now and i havent had any symptoms ( YET ) i'm ttc for 4 years now i have PCOS and i just had ovarian drilling in august :) im also taken metformin 1500mg.. lets hope we all get our BFP's soon :dust: to all & goodluck :) x

im taken clomid from cd2 - cd6 :)


----------



## hopefulchick

Nice to see the new clomid users :wave: Welcome

Hope everyone is doing well :flower:

Rowan- Hope your eyes get better soon hun. How are you feeling otherwise?

Bean- Let us know stright away how the scan goes. FX :thumbup:

Hopes- Sorry to hear about AF. I just know your turn is coming soon! 

Reba- Hope all is well hun. How are you feeling after O?

Born2Be- Good luck on this cycle hun!

Good luck to anyone I have missed.

AFM- On CD 11, doing the opks. will keep you all updated. Gonna try to BD at least every other day. Keeping fingers crossed for high numbers this cycle!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning all. 

Hopes - sorry the witch got you but good that you will be fertile for your holiday - i hope thats exactly what you need to get you BFP! :thumbup:

Hopeful - Good luck with the bedding - and hope those OPK's show a positive soon! :thumbup: 

Hope everyone else is well. 

AFM - Well we didnt DTD from Thurs til Sun (last night) so I dont know if we missed Ov or not - i havent felt a thing really this month so Im not even sure if I Ov'd or not. I wish I could get a blood test to confirm. Think Im CD18 today so in the 2WW anyway (if I ov'd that is). 

As usual not felling it so not very hopeful. Trying to come to terms with IVF.... I so dont want to have it but it might be our only choice. 

I went out with my Friend on Sat night (got slightly tipsy). She's been trying for 8 months now, I hope I get pregnant soon and then she does too - but i have a feeling she might get lucky before me. She mentioned that she was told she had a tilted uterus and that it would make conception more difficult (i was told i had a tilted one too). I wonder could that really be the reason though as Ive heard of plenty of people with one who dont have any real problems. Im gonna ask the nurse in a few weeks as I have my smear appointment coming up (oh the joys). Im gonna ask if its def tilted and what way its tilted (up or down) then I might be able to DTD in the best position for conception - we did it mainly doggy this month which i hope helps!


----------



## hopes fading

:hi: ladies.

Hopeful, I hope you get good clear signs of o, I am sure you just want to get to the point when you have your blood test, I hope it hurries. X

Reba, I know exactly what you mean. In fact, pretty much most cycles I just don't feel like it's possible for me - does anyone else feel like this? Has anyone felt like this who has now conceived?! Chin up though as you really do never know. It just takes 1 egg and 1 sperm - and 1 time. I really hope this is it for you and I hope you get there before your friend as I understand what a set back it can be...

I am having a much worse period than usual, has to be the clomid. Lots more blood and nasty pains yesterday, which I never had until clomid. I am trying to get through to the hospital now to arrange for a repeat prescription and try and get a follow up appt. in December, if I still need it. On average it seems one must dial approx. 4,000 times until the secretary picks up though!

I am due to start my clomid tonight (CD2-6) but I'm very slightly tempted to wait a day as if I o on CD13 again, we will only just be on hols. I'd kinda hoped we'd be mid way through our 1st week at least, so we are nice and relaxed and not too tired from the journey! Still, one can't always have what they want so I'll probably just get on with it as per the Drs advice and be grateful!

Welcome and good luck to all the new ladies. X


----------



## Beanwood

Hi everybody.

Its bad news I am afraid. I have been diagnosed with a blighted ovum. I started having a bit of discharge on friday. Scan today revelaed that a baby had never formed but the sac had grown. I am now waiting to miscarry or i will have to go into hospital. Ugghhhh i feel numb. might not be on for a bit. Hope everyone is good


----------



## hopes fading

Oh my God, Bean, I am so sorry for you both. I really am. Nothing I can say to help I know, I just hope that you are being well looked after and you know where we will be when you need us. So sad for you, life is just too cruel. XXX


----------



## hopes fading

Bean, I believe this is what happened to me too. I found out at 13 weeks when I went for my ultrasound that the baby had stopped developing at 5 weeks. By wk 13 it had started to look like a molar pregnancy. Blood tests confirmed it wasn't though but no diagnosis was ever made. I remain convinced it was a blighted ovum. If you want to talk at all, I will be around. XXX


----------



## Rowan75

so sorry Bean - big hugs. They may offer you D&C or tablets or see how you get on naturally. As hopes says - pm if you want to chat / advice / rant x


----------



## hopes fading

And Bean honey, of course it's entirely your decision but you may prefer to have a D&C than wait. That's what I did and I never looked back. I think to have to wait is unnecessarily cruel and possibly even harder on you. I will leave you now but you are in my thoughts. XXX


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Bean - so very sorry to hear your news. Life really is cruel sometimes. Hope your okay. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulchick

Bean- I can't even begin to think I know how you feel. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. I am truly sorry and I am here anytime if you want to chat. :hugs2:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi girls

Said i might not be on but it helps i think to speak/type to you. Thank you for your kind words, they do help. My friend said to me well there wasn't actually a baby. I was like yeah i know just thought there was up until 13 weeks. The lady at the hospital was lovely she said i can ring her anytime. am crying one minute and then thinking well what am i actually crying for. There was no baby. Want it just to come out now aswell. I have a sick note for 2 weeks - but don't want to face people at work that i told was i pregnant. Somebody at work told some other people aswell so i don't actually know who knew in the end. I know i am so lucky to have my boys.......xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx thank you for being so supportive. Hope there is better news from you all. XXX


----------



## hopes fading

Hi all. 

Bean, your pregnancy was as real as anyone elses, for the last 13 weeks. In fact your body probably still thinks and acts like its pregnant, which is why you haven't miscarried naturally. Nature was cruel and something went wrong from the start but a sperm and an egg still met; fertilised and implanted in your womb. Your hormones were the same as any other pregnant lady, your expectations, wishes, hopes too. I know that nobody would do so to be mean but even so, don't let anyone take these facts away from you with their careless words. You have every right to mourn the sad loss of your baby, it's no less painful for you because your pregnancy didn't have the chance to develop properly. I am glad you have your boys around you. I doubt you can see it now but you will move on from this terrible place and these dark hours though never forgotten, will become less painful to think of one day. Sorry this has happened to you but I know there is still a happy ending for you and your family. On a practical note, after my experience I read a lot from other ladies in the same situation and a few who chose to wait and let nature take it's course ended up having D&C's anyway, just to be sure that the miscarriage was complete. I really do think it has to be less traumatic to go into hospital and let the professionals take proper care of you. It's your choice of course though my love. 

I hope that everyone else is OK.

Hopes. X


----------



## Rowan75

big hug Bean - it'll take time to get your head round it all - and as Hopes says regardless of when the poor poppet stopped growing you have every right to grieve, its such a hard thing. 

in terms of practical advice I found out with my mmc at 9 weeks and it took until 12 weeks to pass everything, as the sac and placenta had kept growing it took a lot of pain and a lot of work and one tablet to start the process off properly, whereas my friends who had D&C had a much less traumatic experience (I have trouble with anaesthetic so couldnt have D&C) as Hopes says its a totally individual choice but its hard to go on everyday waiting, I felt like my body was a cemetry (very dramatic I know!) and I hated still having all my symptoms. 

I had 6 weeks off work and probably should have had more - I'd say dont rush back if you can help it, the grief can hit at unexpected times and in waves. 

Im so so sorry hon that you are having to go through this and wish I could give you a hug in person. You'll get there, it's going to be tough but it will get easier in time xxxxxxxx


----------



## Beanwood

I admit I am finding the waiting to miscarry quite stressful. I am not bleeding at all. Just have few pains now and then. Its half term next week aswell so my eldest will be off school. Don't really want to be losing when he is off, have promised him cinema and stuff. I spoke to the hospital this morning and they said that if i phone tomorow they could organise a d & c for thursday or friday.

Rowan and hopes did you have clomid b4 your mmc? Was wondering if i do decide to try again if it would be worth trying without clomid.

My dh has been great, but also quite traumatised by seeing me so upset in the scan room.

I should be doing parents evening tonight. I wish so much i was there and that everything was ok. Can you believe that one of the little girls in my class mom was there - she left though before i had my scan. I am going to have to speak to her when i go back to school. 

One minute i am telling myself that it is all for the best if there was a problem and then i am crying for what seems like hours. Don't know what to do with myself to be honest. 

You guys have been great and i am finding comfort sharing my thoughts with people that really underrtand the whole ttc process. 

My husband said to me this morn its liking working really hard on something for 2 years and then being told that it is s**t. Don't think that i would have used that comparison but could understand what he was trying to say.1

Its weird you know but i think i knew. Did not fill in my maternity notes until the day of scan . A few other things also. I said to my husband yesterday morning how do you think that they tell you there is a problem. He thought i was odd. 

Thanks everyone hope you are all ok. XXX


----------



## hopes fading

Hi all. I hope everyone is Ok today?

Bean, I really do think that a D&C is best for you. I know I sound clinical but you can't begin to put this behind you until the physical part is over and I think it will be good for you to have as much quality time as possible with your Son. He will cheer you up I'm sure.

As for the tears, sometimes they feel like they will never end hey but they will, eventually. I am a firm believer in better out than in, when it comes to emotions! 

I knew that something was wrong after about 2 weeks of getting my BFP too. I told OH and my Sister and they kept saying I was being stupid but I was so sure that when I had the scan they would find something wrong. When I went into the room I looked so miserable and upset the sonographer(?) asked if I was OK. I said no, I'm terrified! Turns out there was good reason. It was honestly the most traumatic experience of my life and I will never forget the look on OH's face for as long as I live. I wouldn't wish it on anyone. I wasn't on clomid then, we had only been TTC for 3 months. 

Sadly, when we are pregnant again the 1st trimester will not be the happy time it should be, I honestly think I will have to be sedated before I ever have a scan again! I decided then and there that I would not take OH next time, I will discreetly have a private early one, just so that I can be sure all is well 1st. 

I am sorry that you have to worry about things like seeing one of your Mums there too, its very unlucky.

Sending you hugs and to everyone else too. I hope all is well with everyone else. Hopes. X


----------



## Beanwood

Hopes thats how i was. As soon as i walked into the sonographers room i told her that i had started with some discharge. When she started the scan her face said it all and so did the screen. Myself and my husband could both see that there was an empty sac. I wish that the unit had got a back door. It was so hard walking out seeing all those people sat there waiting for scans. Its weird but looking back i wasn't actually very excited. Hopes thank you so much for sharing with me what happened to you. It has really helped me. I hope that it has not distressed you talking about.

I have started with some pain and more discharge tonight so i am going to see what happens overnight.

XX


----------



## Beanwood

Hi everyone 

Hope you are all good.
Dream how are you? Have you got your hsg tomorrow?

X


----------



## Rowan75

big hugs Bean 

I wasnt on climid at that time I'd been given the clomid but had had hsg and it must have been one of my random ovulating months. My July cycle (after mmc) I went straight back to not ovulating so took clomid Aug and Sept. 

I think D&C is best hon esp if you are lookign after your little ones, dont want to give tmi but when it happens, it *really* happens and you would not want to be out in public and you would not want your little one to be there, esp if the sac etc have carried on growing. 

I had pain and discharge for 3 weeks and needed the tablets to get me giong, it only took one tablet tho. Then Holy Cow did i know about it! 

I had to go back for scans that whole 3 week period and being in the rooms with expectant ladies was v hard. There were days I just didnt want to go and see the poor poppet again. So needless to say I am papping myself everyday at the moment! 

Not sure if it'll help but I had 2 friends go through the same thing a couple of months before me, one is now 15 weeks pg and the other is due 5 days after Im supposed to be, they didnt have ttc issues beforehand tho and I must admit I was a bit grumpy about the "youre so much more fertile after mc" line (which you'll hear a lot Im afraid) esp when I didnt ov straight away, but you just never know, I needed to ttc straight away but I know of friends who mc 2 years ago and still arent ready so just go with how you feel. 

And I know this may sound mental - dont worry if once its passed you feel absolutely raving horny for a few weeks, its quite common, altho wierd to deal with when grieving! :) 

Sorry thats a long message!! 

Hope everyone else is ok! Good luck for your hsg Dream - hope your tubes are nice and clear or if they arent, that they can blast the stuff out :) 

x


----------



## hopefulchick

Hello ladies :flower:

Bean- How are you feeling today? :hugs: 

Dream- Good luck on your hsg tomorrow! Hope all is well :hugs:

How is everyone else getting on today? :flower:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Afternoon ladies, 

Bean - I hope your doing okay under the circumstances? :hugs:

Dream - good luck with the HSG - hope you get the all clear or as hopeful says they can clear the way for you. If they are blocked and they can clear it all then you are in with a great chance of conceiving. Unfortunately mine werent blocked so didnt get preggers afterwards. I nearly wish they were! Good luck :thumbup:

AFM - I really wish i had done a few OPK's - no idea how many DPO's I am but could be 9 or 10. Had some weird pinching/needles stabbing pains yesterday and day before but not a thing today really just a feeling that AF might be around the corner. I cant rem if Ive had those pains before but Im sure I have so not too hopeful. Only thing thats making me kinda hopeful is the fact I used the Instead cups for the first time (i bought them a year ago, tried to use one and failed miserably so have had them in my drawer all this time) if I do manage to get a BFP and its beacuse of them then I will be kicking myself for not using them earlier - but i suppose that might be wishful thinking. Ive been so tempted to POAS but cant be doing with the BFN so I'll leave it til AF shows which should be soon (brown spotting should be due this weekend). 

Anyway hope everyone else is well.


----------



## hopes fading

Hello all. Just a quick post from me - the last few days at work before a hol are always ridiculously busy for me!

Dream, hope the HSG went well. 

Reba, same as you on the HSG, no blockages found and no conception. I still believe it boosts the chances for some ladies though. And as for the soft cups - I tried them once, failed miserable and almost gave myself an injury (I am a bit dumb at times)! and threw them straight in the bin. However, I have wondered a few times if I should have tried harder! I hope the pains mean something and I am willing the witch to stay away from you...

Hopeful, did you o yet? Sorry, I have lost track of everyone a bit.

Bean, I hope you are doing Ok.

I spoke to the fertility secretary at the private clinic yesterday and she was lovely. She said I should stick with 100mg, since they had done scans they know I didn't over produce and so theres no need to drop down to 75mg. I asked about the cost of IUI (it was loads more than I expected, sadly) but she said I am jumping the gun and to give clomid at least 3-4 months before trying anything further. Quote "I know it feels like you have already being trying forever but try to remember that you weren't always ovulating then and now you are"! I was super pleased with that call and am feeling a little more relaxed in all now. Only CD4, so nothing to report.

Love to all, Hopes. X


----------



## hopefulchick

Hopes- I am on CD 14. Got a strong positive last night and this morning. BD on CD 10, 12, 13 and hopefully today also. I really feel like I am going to get strong numbers this cycle because I feel lots of "activity" going on in both ovaries. Had EWCM for a couple days now but had had tons this morning (sorry if tmi:blush:).
Temp is still low so hoping for a rise tomorrow or the next day! I really hope this is it. [-o&lt;

Have you started the Clomid already, did you stick with CD2-6?? FX

Reba- I know it can be so confusing!! Have you been checking your CM at all this month? Like Hopes said, I really hope those pains are a sign for you and AF stays far away :af:

Any new updates from anyone else?? Keep me posted and good luck :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulchick

Also, been reading this book I ordered from Amazon. Really good read! Called Making Babies: A Proven 3 Month Program For Maximum Fertility by Sami David and Jill Blakeway. Just though I would recommend it in case anyone was looking for a good read :thumbup:

https://www.amazon.com/Making-Babies-3-Month-Program-Fertility/dp/0316024503


----------



## kka

Tempting question. Have any of you ladies had the same temp 2 days in row??? I bought a new thermometer and 2 times I got the same temps on 2 days.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

bean: Iv just read throught the past few days posts and im so sorry about the nightmare your currently going through, i cant begin to imagine. but you are in my thoughts :flower: xxx

KKa, i dont temp sorry hun :( x

Hopeful chick - that sounds fab! i may invest in one of those :) thank you xxx

hopes fading - im so pleased for you hun, you deserve this... and im so glad your feeling better about it all now shes spoken to you about it :dance: xx


----------



## minstrels

Bean- so sorry :hugs:

Ive had a scan today and there were no cysts, got told yday i dont ovulate and im picking my clomid up tomorrow! I will probably be bombarding the forum with questions so i apologise in advance 
xx


----------



## Rowan75

kka I opften get the same temp for a couple of days, that and tiny zig zags up and down to the same temps :)


----------



## keepsmiling

happy 6 weeks rowan xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi girls, sorry ive not been on for a while!
Beanwood i am so sorry hun, i really am. I hope your oh is looking after you well.
I had my hsg today and both tubes are clear, very relieved x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aww dream thats fantastic news! im so pleased for you :D time to get BD :sex: ing :D good luck xxx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

great news Dream - hope this is your lucky month. 

AFM - no more pains or twinges for me - i think Im out again. If i have a similar cycle to last month then Im due to start spotting this evening. If I have a regular cycle then it will be sat or Sun - with full AF due today week!And if i didnt ov this cycle then who knows when AF will show. :growlmad:

I was feeling kinda hopeful when I had those weird pains but not a thing now - oh well onto another cycle for me I suppose. 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## loopylew2

Hi ladies, can i join..??? I'm Louisa and just had my 1st cycle of clomid 50mg...I was O'ing on my own but as my age is against me i was given Clomid... I had no side effects apart from a couple of night sweats so really thought it wasnt working...Had a Follicle scan tuesday and got 3 massive ones growing was told to go for it...My question really is does the Clomid make you feel really sick when you O...??? have been feeling really bad today FF puts me at 3DPO...xxx


----------



## Rowan75

good news dream! 

you're still in with a chance Reba - fingers crossed! 

welcome Louisa! Fingers crossed for you 

good luck with this cycle minstrels and keep smiling

Bean hope youre doing ok 

Hopes and Hopeful howre you guys doing? 

Mrs A where are you up to cycle wise? 

x


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks ladies :)
Louisa i had quite severe cramping when i ovulated, was like a burning sensation, very strange! AF made me poorly though! Very sick and bad cramping x


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Dream glad that your hsg went well. Hope your are feeling well.

Hope everybody else is good.

I have got a d & c booked for tomorrow afternoon. Hopefully then i will start to feel a bit better.

XX


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Bean - good luck tomorrow and hope you are feeling okay. :hugs:

Loopylew - good luck with the cycle. The clomid hasnt made me feel sick at all just the odd hot flash the 1st few days. 

Minstrel - good luck with your first cycle. 

Rowan - i wish I was still in with a chance - not feeling very hopeful and of course I gave in and did a cheapie test this am.... dont know why cos its not like I feel like anything happening. And of course it was as white as snow! I dont know how many DPO's I am but its either 11 or 12 I think. Maybe too early I know but I ain't feeling it. So fecking annoying this crap!


----------



## Rowan75

big hugs bean - hope it goes ok and you can start to heal x

Reba - bless you - its so hard not to poas isnt it - Im a chronic poas-er - its took til DPO14 this time to get bfp and last time it was DPO25 so fingers crossed for you


----------



## hopefulchick

Hello all :flower:

Bean- I hope your procedure is quick and painless. Will be thinking of you today. Good luck. :hugs:

Reba- I know the feeling. It does suck!! :growlmad: It is not too late for you though! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! :thumbup:

Rowan- How have you been feeling? Hope all is well :flower:

LoopyLew- Welcome. The first round of clomid was painful and had to lie down quite often and felt drained. I hope you feel better soon. :flower:

kka- My temps stay the same quite often, no worries! Good luck :thumbup:

Hopes- How are you hun?? Hope all is well this cycle! :thumbup:

Dream- So glad your tubes were clear. One less thing to wonder about! Can I ask how the procedure went? Hope you are feeling ok today :hugs:

Mrs G- Where are you in you cycle? FX :thumbup:

AFM- I believe I have O'd but will remain cautious until the bloodwork results! My nipples are sooooo sore today, like when I took the first round. If it does not work this cycle, I am glad to take a break next month. We really need it. It is starting to become stressful and that is the last thing I want for us!


----------



## Rowan75

fingers crossed hopeful! 

Im ok thanks - lots of symptoms and a cold to boot which is really affecting my asthma and setting me off worrying about the poppet getting oxygen but tbh im not bothered what i ahve to go through as long as the poppet is ok. Mainly I'm a bag of nerves! :) Am absolutely petrified for the scan on Monday! We also pick up the keys for our new house on Monday and move Tuesday - then all being well on friday have to travel all day to a wedding for the weekend - so its a heck of a week! 

fingers crossed for everyone x


----------



## loopylew2

Thankyou very much ladies for the lovely welcome and answering my questions...
Bean i would just like to wish you all the best and hope that things go smoothly...xx

hopeful you said the first round was painful for you... did you find it also exaggerated any symptoms you had...??? really dont want to symptom spot but havent stopped feeling nauseous and crampy since O...xxx


----------



## hopefulchick

loopylew2 said:


> hopeful you said the first round was painful for you... did you find it also exaggerated any symptoms you had...??? really dont want to symptom spot but havent stopped feeling nauseous and crampy since O...xxx

I really thought I was pregnant on my first round.:blush: Granted, I have no clue what it feels like to be pregnant but I am sure it is pretty similiar to how I felt! I had every single sympton possible(stuffy nose, blue veins on breast, bloated, sore nipples, nausea, and more!!) Unfortunately, it was only the Clomid making me crazy during the two week wait! This is my 4th round. I did not ovulate on the 3rd round but the first and second I did. I have to say the first month was the worst as far as "symptoms". I know it is almost impossible to not symptom spot:dohh: If at all possible, try to stay off the two week wait forum. I drove myself insane for two weeks :wacko:

What kind of symptoms are you experiencing? Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## keepsmiling

did any of u ladies get cramps after ov , im 4dpo and this morning i had the most aweful cramps
and iv got sooo many spots,, i never get spots?x
x


----------



## loopylew2

keepsmiling said:


> did any of u ladies get cramps after ov , im 4dpo and this morning i had the most aweful cramps
> and iv got sooo many spots,, i never get spots?x
> x

Cramping heaven i think it was and waves of nausea....Im 5DPO today and woke up with a stuffy nose sore throat and a bit of a headache...was well hungry so had boiled egg sandwich....YUM... felt sick after though...

Hopeful i will refrain from joining in the TWW forum cause i really dont want to go bonkers....lol:hugs::hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

so cramoing is normal then x


----------



## hopes fading

Hi ladies. I am sorry I have been quiet; I am very busy preparing for our hol on Tuesday! 

Bean, lots of love, I hope you are doing OK considering. X

Reba, how are you feeling? Any change? I know you feel its unlikely for you this cycle but I am keeping everything x'ed still. Hate the witch and want her to stay well away from you! X

Rowan, I understand how nervous you must be but I'm sure you have nothing to worry about. I will be thinking ofyou on Monday. X

Hopeful, really hoping you did o this time; when will you get your blood results? X

Dream, have you o yet? What are you doing to detect it this time? X

Hope you other ladies are all well and feeling optimistic for BFP's pre Xmas. X

Afm, today is CD8 and we will start dancing tonight! I think I will start OPK's CD11 - we will be travelling for most of the day on CD10 and so peeing on sticks and dancing may not be possible that day! I am hoping I o a little later this time - certainly not earlier, anyway. It seems a bit of a rush trying to get a sufficient build up of spermies on board when I o so early; af doesn't go completely until CD7, leaving just 6 days to BD (assuming o is CD13) Now I see it written down I suppose it's fine, I just panic that if I did happen to o much earlier then we wouldn't have fitted much BD in. Do you know what I'm sayng or am I rambling?! Anyhow, all is well, I felt a bit down when I was taking my pills but nothing major. I think something may have started happening downstairs now, I tried to lift my 2 year old Niece earlier and I felt a little tender - almost as though I'd done too many sit ups? 

Will post again before I go on hols.

Lots of love and dust, Hopes. X


----------



## Beanwood

Hi everybody

Had d and c on friday. All went ok i think. Am in some pain though! Was really worried about the anaesthetic, thinking that something might go wrong. Was so glad to get home to the kids. Have not cried today. Gone to a few times but then just distracted myself. I have just got back from my friends daughters 5th b'day party. Somebody there that i have not seen for a while asked me if my dh and i were having any more children. I said Oh maybe. 

Anyway it will all be fine. Am determined not to get down.

Hopes am so jealous of holiday. I hope you have a lovely time.

Rowan - will be thinking of you.

Dream and hopeful - Hope you are both ok.

Welcome to all new girls and thanks again to everyone for your support. 

Maybe i will be back on the clomid soon myself?????

XXXXX


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi ladies,
Bean im so sorry youve had to go through all of this :( Sending you lots of love and hugs xxx
Hopeful there is a BIG post in my journal in lots of detail about the hsg if you want to read it? One of my lovelies had asked for a step by step so it is!! :)
Im not on clomid this cycle so just going with th flow! Have dh's sa results at docs tomorrrow evening so hoping for the best!! 
Love to you all xxx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning ladies, 

Bean - glad the D&C went as good as can be expected and hope you are feeling okay. :hugs:

Dream - I just read about your HSG - i had the same - left side flowed fine but right side they had to inject alot more dye (which was like the worst period pain ive ever felt in my life) but if finally went through. They said no blockages but you wonder why it took so long to get through!!!! 

Hopes - enjoy your hols and get :sex: . Hope you come back with a BFP! :thumbup:

LoopyLew - Ive read on another Clomid thread how clomid can give you the exact same symptoms like pregnancy - I personally havent felt any at all. Ive had a tiny bit of cramping but nothing pregnancy like. I hope yours are all good signs. 

Keepsmiling - i hope those cramps are a good sign for you too. :thumbup:

Rowan - let us know how the scan goes today. Good luck - om sure all will be well! 

Hopeful - when do you get your blood results? 

And everyone else - how ya all doin' 

AFM - well still no AF for me or no spotting either but I can feel it happening so not very hopeful. I did another HPT yesterday (an FR one that can detect 6 days early) and it was a BFN. I only did it cos its gonna be out of date in Nov (thats how long its been since I did a test cos I hate geting my hopes up). I didnt use FMU but I still think if I was preggers there would of been a hint of a line. What Im thinking is that I didnt Ov this month and thats why no AF or spotting yet - i def didnt feel like I ov'd this cycle and I never tracked anything either so think thats whats delaying AF. I did have those stabbing needle pains on 7 DPO (which made me think implantation) but nothing since and every morning I wake up I think the witch is gonna show but she hasnt yet - i know I;ll prob go to the loo in an HR and she'll be here. 

Its my 4th Wedding anniversary on Wednesday - how cool would it be to get a BFP then..... it would be a great present to give DH... (which reminds me I better pick him up something before then (what is the 4th wedding anniversary - paper, leather???? )


----------



## Rowan75

thanks everyone - I am absolutelty bricking it!! Scan is at 3pm - a long time away yet!! 

Bean big hug hon Im so sorry you're having to go through this, take it day by day and youll get through it one day at a time xxx

fingers crossed for everyone! 

x


----------



## keepsmiling

ohhh rowan keep us updated hun xx

iv got verythin xd for u xx


----------



## Rowan75

evening ladies - what a long day! im tired an emotional :) so you'll have to excuse me! 

we were *petrified* about the scan after our previous experiences but it was fine - thank God! Just the one in there! We have another scan booked in for 10th Nov which is 2 weeks time so fingers crossed all will still be well, I think if we get past this one, then 9 weeks, then 12 weeks when i miscarried last time then maybe I can start to get excited and look to the future! Fingers crossed! 

I hope its ok that I've talked about my scan Bean? Sorry if it causes you pain I really wouldnt mean to cause you any distress :hugs:

have just been crying as i dont want to move house as our current home is homely and cosy and the new house isnt (the curse of renting!) but I'll get over it - at least we have somewhere to live :) - its actually a nice house and in a nice area and within walking distance of our friends - thinks its just cos DH is still taking stuff over now and we havent had chance to take things in and just sit and be together :) 

long post! sorry :) 

hope everyone is ok and Hopes have a fab holiday! Thanks for the best wishes everyone x

:dust:


----------



## Rowan75

ps I have a 3cm cyst as well they spotted today but they think its fine and will go away on its own accord - due to the clomid they think :)


----------



## keepsmiling

thats gr8 news hun

https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting-weight-loss-fitness/445863-clomid-slimmer.html#post7445895 started a clomid weight loss group x

also has any1 had the hubbys take royal jelly, iv herd alot bout it and its suposed to help the sa x


----------



## dreamofabean

Well we got dh's sa results. Its heartbreaking. I think we'll need ivf if this was a true indicator.


----------



## hopes fading

Hello ladies.

Bean, I hope you are doing OK and your boys are looking after you. I also hope that the physical pain has gone now. I remember that I was surprisingly OK for a few days after the D&C but 3 or 6 days later (I forget) I was in a lot of pain and passing clots. Big hugs and even though you are not taking clomid for the time being, you must not leave us! XXX

Dream, are you tracking o? I hope you are relaxed and having lot's of sex! Fingers x'ed for you, it would be lovely for you to conceive on a natural cycle. X

Reba, I am hoping and praying, I would love for this to be it for you. Don't give up whatever happens honey, I feel your BFP is coming very soon. X

Rowan, I'm so happy for you and DH though I feel for you, as I know you won't truly relax for a few weeks yet. Take it easy and I am sure your house will become a home in no time. Just imagine when your bambino arrives, the house will always be special if it's the 1st place you live with your baby! X

Hopeful, have you had your blood results yet? I will probably log in at 3am just to check; I really hope you have o'd with huge progesterone levels! X

Keep Smiling, are you 6DPO? Symptom spotting or not? I am sending a lorry full of baby dust for you! X

Mrs G, where ae you at? And everyone else, I hope you are all doing good.

Ladies, I will really miss you all for the next 2 weeks. I can't wait to catch up when I'm back and I hope there is at least 1 BFP to celebrate! I am all packed and ready and we are going to have an early night as we must dance - even though we are getting up at 3.15am?! Oh for real life when you simply wouldn't bother! I will be doing my 1st OPK of the cycle on the plane tomorrow - I figure I will be suitably dehydrated anyway. The only problem I have is that I will miss my blood test if I o around CD13 again, as we are not home until CD23. Any thoughts on a blood test 10/11 DPO?

I'd love to return from Mexico with a bean on board - please wish us luck! 
Hopes. XXX


----------



## hopes fading

Oh God Dream, our posts crossed.. What next, will there be another SA? Only I have read lots to suggest that one test isn't always indicative, as there are so many variables? I really hope things aren't as bad as they now seem. Lots of love. XXX


----------



## Beanwood

Rowan I am really pleased that your scan went well. Please don't not talk about your scan or feel that you can't. I am so excited for you. Hope that i can join you again soon. Good luck with the move.

Dream - I am really sorry that you have had bad news. Feel a bit helpless- am sending you lots of hugs and love. Sorry i know that there is nothing that i can say that is going to make you feel better. Am here for you though if you just want to get things out.

Hello everybody else. AFM was very distracted today. My big son accidently hit my little son in the face with a broom. Trip to hospital. He is ok- no stitches as the cut was just above his eyelashes. Looks like he has been boxing though. XX


----------



## kka

Well im on CD 15 and no positive OPK :( so sad ...... I really hope i O ...... i'll be so sad if i dont. Feeling very bummed today.


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks ladies. I am devastated. They are doing some bloods for dh an will repeat the sa in about a month's time x


----------



## hopefulchick

Hi ladies :flower:

So much going on for everyone! 

Dream- :hugs: Super big hugs hun! I really hope the results improve next time. I will be sure to check out your journal for the hsg info, thanks.

Hopes- How exciting! Try to soak it all in and relax. I am sure this will be your month! I just had a giggle at thinking of you doing an opk on the plane :haha: Only us girls would understand!!!!

Reba- On your ticker it says CD 27. Is that correct? If it is you have plenty of time to still get a positive! I know how hard it is to keep the faith but you still have a chance this month How have you been feeling :thumbup:

Rowan- Glad to hear that your scan went well! I know the move must be hard on you right now. But it sounds like you are moving to a great place :thumbup:

Bean- Your last few days have been super stressful! I really hope you can get some time to relax soon :hugs:

Kka- Does your opk have a line at all or is it completely white. I really hope that you are having a late surge. Are you limiting your fluid intake and holding your urine for a couple hours? I also have never had a positive opk until Clomid! I know the feeling. :dohh: FX

Keepsmiling- How has the cramping been? Hope it is a sign for you! Look forward to checking out your thread. Could stand to drop a few pounds myself!:winkwink:

Apologies to anyone I have not mentioned:dohh:

AFM- Will take my progesterone tests on Wed. and hope that I can get the results on Fri. but more than likely on Monday :growlmad: Nipples have remained sensitive so I hope that is a good thing. Also have thick creamy white CM. Have not really felt anything else:shrug: 

Wishing lots of luck to all the ladies in waiting...:flower:


----------



## kka

This is todays OPK's. I have more posted on my Journal, if you could take a look at them ladies i would be very grateful. Thanks
  



Attached Files:







IMAG0039 (1).jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## keepsmiling

hopeful if u fancy joining feel free, there is a few of us on there now xx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Afternoon all, 

KKA - the best time to do OPK's is in the evening. The picture of the PM one looks good - are you getting plenty of :sex: just incase? I'll have a look on your journal now and see what else I can see! 

Hopeful - Great your nipples are still sore and I really hope thats a good sign for you. I've never had sore nipples, ever (even with period) so If I got that sign I'd be nearly positive it was a good thing! Good luck this cycle. 

Dream - I hope they just messed up that sample and when DH does another one in a month it will get better results. Make sure you get loads of vitamins and minerals into him now - all goodness and no crap for at least a month! 

Bean - glad your boys distracted you by hit each other with a broom!! Hope the wee guy is ok - and hope you start to feel better soon. 

Hopes - you lucky duck off to Mexico - your probably on the plane peeing on an OKP as I type!!!! I can picture it now!!!! :haha: - hope you come back with a mexican baby (not stolen of course!!!!) 

Keepsmiling - I started royal jelly a few months ago - came up in a rash after 5 days of taking it so took a few antihistamines and it cleared - turns out I must be allergic so be careful - some people can go into annaphalictic (cant spell) shock! 

Well AFM - started spotting this am - my usual pre AF spotting. I just knew she was on her way (i was secretly feeling kinda hopeful but never said a thing to DH cos he'd get his hopes up only to be trashed, again). So looks like 4th round of clomid for me too - im starting to think Im never gonna have a baby, ever. I just dont know why im even taking clomid (ive ov'd on my own for years so whats the point - i know it can help but i might be doing more harm than good). Oh well only a few more months supply left and thats it. Then its hysteroscopy and then IVF..... never thought I'd be the one out of all my friends and family to go through this. Oh well. Wish I had something to take my mind of all this TTC carry on - but I dont and my work is so quiet and boring that I have too much time to think and go on BnB - im obsessed!!!


----------



## dreamofabean

RebaRezzelba said:


> hope you come back with a mexican baby (not stolen of course!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> :haha: Oh i needed that honey!xClick to expand...


----------



## RebaRezzelba

dream - dont worry - all will be well. And if IVF is the way to go then we can go on that journey together! :hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks honey. I think i'll feel better once ive managed to speak to my fertility nurse. She is not in hospital today :( 
I know that one way or another we will have a family, whether that child is ours biologically or not. I just really want to be a tummy mummy :(


----------



## RebaRezzelba

me too - we will look back on this in a few years and laugh at how obsessed we were with TTC.... I hope :)


----------



## minstrels

Hi :hi:

Hope your all ok, Im still patiently waiting for af to arrive so I can get started on my first round, 5 days late!! I think its because im so excited to take clmid its delayed. I tried a opk today and got a feint line on it do you think I might be gearing up to ov myself :shock:


----------



## kka

CD 16 today and still negative so far today.:cry: so sad. I know there is still time but i dont want to wait.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

minstrels said:


> Hi :hi:
> 
> Hope your all ok, Im still patiently waiting for af to arrive so I can get started on my first round, 5 days late!! I think its because im so excited to take clmid its delayed. I tried a opk today and got a feint line on it do you think I might be gearing up to ov myself :shock:

Hi Minstrel - if your late have you done a pregnancy test yet? Ive heard of people getting a positive OPK and they were actually preggers - best to make sure your not before taking the clomid. (hope you are though). :thumbup:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

kka said:


> CD 16 today and still negative so far today.:cry: so sad. I know there is still time but i dont want to wait.

Hi KKA - on my first round I Ov'd on CD16 so your still in with a chance. As long as your still getting plenty of sex then at least your covering all basis (just incase your not detecting Ov even though you might be). 

Do you get a blood test to confirm Ov?


----------



## dreamofabean

kka i didnt get my first + untl the evening of cd16, there is still time!


----------



## dreamofabean

Morning girls, how are we all today?
Just to update you all on things my nd, its wordy as ive copied rom journal!!!

The nurse called me this morning, she was so lovely. She has given me a whole list of bloods that my dh needs doing so he needs to return to his docs and request these. We have booked in his next sa which is for the 23rd December...merry christmas eh?! At least it means ill be home with him! She told me not to panic yet as one sample is not a definite. Apparently testing that long after is fine as it is put in an incubator to keep it at the right temp.

She has requested that in the next sample they separate the good spermies from the bad ones and do a count so that we know what our next step will be. 
1) If there are 2million good ones then the NHS fund 3 cycles of IUI.
2) If there aren't that many good ones then it's IVF 

She also mentioned that there is a new treatment they are doing where men can be given clomid! Oh yes! He may get to see how evil it is! hee hee. The bloods she is doing will see if he's a good candidate. Apparently it raises their testosterone levels an helps sperm count???
They are doing nothing with me until we know dh's results. We will be given an appointment in early Jan for the clinic to discuss the way forward.

Love to all xx


----------



## wobberly

Hi all, well really low today. AF arrived 3rd clomid cycle fail. I used preseed and bed on right days and still didnt catch. I ovulated as bloods confirmed, anyone know what I am doing wrong??


----------



## hopefulchick

Hey ladies :flower:

Dream- Great news. I just love when there is a plan in place and someone who has the time to explain everything to you.:thumbup: Good luck hun!

kka- Are opk's getting any darker? Fingers crossed for you! I agree with Reba for you to try to keep BDing, I know it can be frustrating! Good luck :thumbup:

minstrels- What a time for AF to take her time???:dohh: I hope Reba is right about you and you should take a test just to be safe! Wouldn't that be lovely??:flower:

Reba- How are you feeling hun?:hugs:

Wobberly- I am so sorry you failed your third round. :hugs: I know it sucks and we feel so helpless. Sounds like you are really doing the right things tho. Hopefully some of the other ladies can help you a little more. Good luck:flower:

AFM- Having some low back pain and feeling like AF is coming today??? I know it is way too early but I really feel it.:growlmad:


----------



## keepsmiling

@hopeful, looks like ur close to testin oooohhhh

afm im 8dpo,, and keep peeing on ic haha xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks hopeful.I really hope that af stays away for you sweetie!!
Wobberly im so sorry :( It sounds like you are doing everything you can sweetie x


----------



## hopefulchick

keepsmiling said:


> @hopeful, looks like ur close to testin oooohhhh
> 
> afm im 8dpo,, and keep peeing on ic haha xx

Don't feel bad, we all do it, even though we try soooo hard not to :dohh:. Tbh, I probably will be peeing on a few ic's myself real soon :blush::haha: Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## kka

Well CD 16 pm opk was negative and this morning CD 17 am is also negative :cry: But some good news to day i have watery CM ..... thats good news. Please oh pease oh please let me get a + opk [-o&lt; . I am trying to keep up hope ..... but its hard. In my signature i posted the link to my chart if somw of you ladies could take a look and give some feed back that would be great. 

RebaRezzelba - Ya we are BD'ing regularly just in case. No i havent had any blood taken to confirm O My doc didnt say anything about it when he gave me the clomid. Im thinking about going down there and demanding a U/S to see if i have any follicles. 

hopefulchick - They dont seem to be getting any darker any more, just kinda stayin the same. I am posting pics of them on my journal if you wanna take a look


----------



## minstrels

Hi

Thanks for all your replies :)

Hopefull chick- Hope Af stays away!
Reba- not done at test! Im too scared Ive had 4 yrs worth of bfn's!
Babydust to everyone else :)

I will get better at replying individually, still getting my head round who's who
Afm- still no closer to taking my first pill af has gone AWOL! suppose I better take a test soon I just hate BFN so much!
xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Oooh test minstrels!! :)


----------



## minstrels

I know I might buy one tomorrow, its very unlikely though. I didnt ovulate this month and I have no symptoms at all, not even af ones x


----------



## dreamofabean

:( If you didnt ov, can you get progesterone from the docs to start af?x


----------



## minstrels

Im not sure? I normally get af every 30 days so even though I dont ov im still regular if that makes sense- it doesnt to me! I need her to come hubby is going away with work soon and itll be sods law that itll b my first ferile time! x


----------



## hopefulchick

kka said:


> Well CD 16 pm opk was negative and this morning CD 17 am is also negative :cry: But some good news to day i have watery CM ..... thats good news. Please oh pease oh please let me get a + opk [-o&lt; . I am trying to keep up hope ..... but its hard. In my signature i posted the link to my chart if somw of you ladies could take a look and give some feed back that would be great.
> 
> hopefulchick - They dont seem to be getting any darker any more, just kinda stayin the same. I am posting pics of them on my journal if you wanna take a look

Hey, I tried to access your chart but that link does not take me to your chart, just straight to the login page?? :shrug:

I sometimes start off with watery CM and get EWCM the next day, I really hope this is it for you! I will check out your opks on your journal! FX:thumbup:


----------



## hopefulchick

minstrels said:


> Im not sure? I normally get af every 30 days so even though I dont ov im still regular if that makes sense- it doesnt to me! x

I am the same exact way!! Get AF every month, not ever missed one but yet I do not ovulate. Even doc is surprised when AF shows after no ovulation!!:dohh::dohh:


----------



## kka

Sorry about that :blush: still tryin to figure out things. I think i have the right link this time.


----------



## hopefulchick

kka said:


> No i havent had any blood taken to confirm O My doc didnt say anything about it when he gave me the clomid. Im thinking about going down there and demanding a U/S to see if i have any follicles.

I would definitely call and ask how you are supposed to confirm ovulation because opks do not definitely confirm that you have released an egg! I found out the hard way last cycle when I got a positive on CD 18 but my bloodwork showed that my progesterone was abnormally low and did not ovulate. If I did not have bloodwork there would be no way to show how my body responded and if they need to increase the dose. At the very least he should offer progesterone tests! Some ladies get follicle tracking in addition to bloodwork. What kind of doc are you seeing?


----------



## Beanwood

Hi everybody

Dream - i am glad that you have some appointments sorted. Gives you something to focus on. Your nurse sounds nice. 

Everyone else sounds like lots is going on.

Hopeful my periods are regular aswell but i do not ovulate. Am wondering maybe if since clomid and getting pregnant maybe there is a chance i will ovulate on my own. I have a round of clomid but don't want to take it without speaking to my doc or consultant (not that i can yet anyway am going to wait to have a period or 2) Some say 1 is enough. My dh has said that it is up to me if i want to try again. Think we have to give it one more try. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## hopefulchick

kka said:


> Sorry about that :blush: still tryin to figure out things. I think i have the right link this time.

I just had a peek at your chart. It seems like your temps a low right now. I always get a temp drop right before ovulation. Take a look at my link (just click on my ticker). If your temps rise within the next couple of days and stay high for at least 3 days, ff will probbaly detect ovulation on your chart. I will keep stalking your chart if you don't mind :blush:. Fingers crossed for you :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulchick

Beanwood said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Hopeful my periods are regular aswell but i do not ovulate. Am wondering maybe if since clomid and getting pregnant maybe there is a chance i will ovulate on my own. I have a round of clomid but don't want to take it without speaking to my doc or consultant (not that i can yet anyway am going to wait to have a period or 2) Some say 1 is enough. My dh has said that it is up to me if i want to try again. Think we have to give it one more try. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

I really hope you can ovulate on your own now. Did you ovulate on your own with the previous pregancies before Clomid. I really think you have a great chance next time with/without the Clomid! How are you feeling?? I know it's not easy...:hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi hopeful

Yeah i ovulated om my own with other two. Still had trouble getting pregnant then though - for others reasons i.e undiagnosed thyroid problems. 

I am ok ish. I am trying to keep busy but then it really hits me what has happened. I am trying not to think about it to be honest. Probably not the best way of dealing with it but its all i can do at the moment. 

How are you doing? XXXXXX


----------



## dreamofabean

I think that's all you can do at the moment Bean. I pray that your cycle returns soon so you can start to move forward. 
We are just taking things one step at a time at the moment and hoping and praying beyond any reason that his next sa may have better results.


----------



## Beanwood

Dream I really hope that next results are better and that this was just a one off sample. My husbands sa results were not fab to be honest. He said that he found it really hard to do the sample and there was hardly anything there at all. The consultant agreed that this may have been a factor in his lower than they would like result.

I am thinking of you. XX


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks Beanwood, what you have said about your dh is exactly what mine said! There was hardly anything there at all! We can but hope i suppose!
How are you doing my lovely??x


----------



## keepsmiling

hiya hope all u ladies are ok xx


----------



## Beanwood

I am ok dream. Had the ultimate test today when took my son to nursery which is at the school where i work. Stood in reception with 2 pregnant work mates and one that had her 10 week old baby with her. Then when straight to visit my friend who has a 2 and 1/2 week old. Managed to not cry at all. Was quiet impressed with myself. XX


----------



## dreamofabean

That is some going sweetheart, well done you. I think we all urprise ourselves with just how strong we can be when we need to be huh?? Thinking of you and sending love xx


----------



## hopefulchick

Beanwood said:


> Hi hopeful
> 
> Yeah i ovulated om my own with other two. Still had trouble getting pregnant then though - for others reasons i.e undiagnosed thyroid problems.
> 
> I am ok ish. I am trying to keep busy but then it really hits me what has happened. I am trying not to think about it to be honest. Probably not the best way of dealing with it but its all i can do at the moment.
> 
> How are you doing? XXXXXX

I would be the exact same way, :hugs2: I hope time flies by for you and DH to try again.


----------



## hopefulchick

keepsmiling said:


> hiya hope all u ladies are ok xx

Hows the testing coming along?? Fingers crossed :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulchick

Beanwood said:


> I am ok dream. Had the ultimate test today when took my son to nursery which is at the school where i work. Stood in reception with 2 pregnant work mates and one that had her 10 week old baby with her. Then when straight to visit my friend who has a 2 and 1/2 week old. Managed to not cry at all. Was quiet impressed with myself. XX

Oh bean, that's rough but you should be very proud of yourself! I had to visit sil a couple days ago and she is pregnant w/ number 2, her first is just over a year (so pretty much back to back pregnancies that were unplanned)! It took everything I had in me to smile and avoid looking at her belly :ignore:

Tbh, I am so scared that one day I will just start crying in front of everyone! :blush:


----------



## hopefulchick

Rowan- How are you hun? How are you feeling? Any improvement w/ your eyes?? Fingers crossed :thumbup:


----------



## jenny26

good luck ladies ...hoping this month u get your :bfp:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning ladies, 

Hope everyone is doing well. 

I just have a quick question - Im thinking of buying the Clearblue Fertility Monitor (CBFM) today for £99.99 and £19.99 for the test sticks. Im getting it from Boots Chemist - i know its cheaper online on ebay or access diagnostic but it wont arrive on time as you have to start it before CD2 or 3 dont you? 

Anyway my question is - as i've been trying for coming up to 3 yrs do you think this is a complete waste of time and money too? I mean i am nearly 100% sure I have been DTD at the right times, i have temped before and knew when Ov was and DTD all those times. I dont want to waste money (i dont have - its going on the VISA card).... I just fell like I should try all avenues before moving to the dreaded IVF..... 

Thoughts ladies? :thumbup:


----------



## keepsmiling

well it cant do any harm xx


----------



## hopefulchick

Can not stop my eye from twitching?? Do you think this is related to Clomid?? Off and on last couple of days???:wacko:

Reba- Really, really been considering it myself. Thought about going to ebay tho. I am not sure when you start testing with it. Maybe you can write a post in the main forum. I am sure there are lots of ladies who use them! :thumbup:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

thanks ladies for the replies. 

I would love to hear from someone who was TTC for 2 or 3 yrs and had no real issues (unexplained) and got preggers within a few months of using the monitor. I might post in the pregnancy forum and see (as they are all preggers by one way or another). 

I usually stop DTD after Ov cos Im so tired of all the sex for the past week straight - i wonder if my egg lives a bit longer and I should be doing it for the few days after too (maybe my surge in LH is still high (but not high enough for the cheap test sticks). 

I was reading up about the duofertility thing too but thats even more expensive but probably works out the same over the year as you have to buy boxes of test sticks every month for £15-20 a pop. But the duo thingy does your temperature as well so you dont have to do that every morning as you just wear a patch on your arm all the time and it tests your hormone and temp levels throughout the day. 

Anyway im babbling now..... still havent bought the CBFM yet - i saw on Amazon its £45 cheaper but not sure when it would arrive. And just read on the CB site that you can start anytime up to CD5 so if proper AF comes tomorrow then I have til wednesday to start so it should arrive in post by then.


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

I have looked at the cb monitors. Not sure about them. I know somebody that had one to time when they could have safe sex. That worked for them, so maybe it works well other way round aswell. Excuse me if i don't make sense. Am about to ramble.

Oh what a day. Have been trying to make out that i am ok but i am not. I have cried so much today i can hardly see. Sorry to be a moaner. XXXXXXX

Thinking of you all. Wish we could all just get our bfps. Why does it have to be so painful. I know i have the boys but omg i am hurting so muchhhhhhhhhh. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beanwood

hopefulchick said:


> Beanwood said:
> 
> 
> I am ok dream. Had the ultimate test today when took my son to nursery which is at the school where i work. Stood in reception with 2 pregnant work mates and one that had her 10 week old baby with her. Then when straight to visit my friend who has a 2 and 1/2 week old. Managed to not cry at all. Was quiet impressed with myself. XX
> 
> Oh bean, that's rough but you should be very proud of yourself! I had to visit sil a couple days ago and she is pregnant w/ number 2, her first is just over a year (so pretty much back to back pregnancies that were unplanned)! It took everything I had in me to smile and avoid looking at her belly :ignore:
> 
> Tbh, I am so scared that one day I will just start crying in front of everyone! :blush:Click to expand...

Hopeful that must have been so hard. When i had to go to hospital last week to organise d & c there was a girl and her man looking at their scan picture. Knowing what i know i thought i wonder what they have gone through to get to that point - ttc for ages, losses who knows. However when you know it is not planned it is so hard to get your head round. It seems so unfair when you are struggling so much. Ughhhh sorry if i am talking nonsense again. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dreamofabean

Beanwood said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have looked at the cb monitors. Not sure about them. I know somebody that had one to time when they could have safe sex. That worked for them, so maybe it works well other way round aswell. Excuse me if i don't make sense. Am about to ramble.
> 
> Oh what a day. Have been trying to make out that i am ok but i am not. I have cried so much today i can hardly see. Sorry to be a moaner. XXXXXXX
> 
> Thinking of you all. Wish we could all just get our bfps. Why does it have to be so painful. I know i have the boys but omg i am hurting so muchhhhhhhhhh. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:hugs: Oh honey, there are no words, i'm just so sorry. You have every reason NOT to be ok sweetheart xxx :hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

hey girls,
Just a quick pop in! No news this end. Im afraid there wont be for a long time but i dont want to lose touch with how you girls all are! Hope you dont mind me still popping in although im not using clomid now?
Hopeful me and dh giggle that you can type anything in google with 'preg symptom?' and it'll bring something up! Try it with twitchy eye! hee hee. Could be the clomid, tbh i think i had something like that too looking back! Clomid is loopy juice in tablet form! ;)


----------



## kka

Well i took my opk today and ........... ITS POSITIVE!!!! Im so excited!!!! This is my first positive ever!!!!! I text my hubby a pic of it as soon as i got it, i then called him right after, he answered the phone and said im on my way lol. He got home and we :sex: then he got dressed and went back to work lol. im praying and praying that we catch the eggy.


----------



## Beanwood

I am not using clomid at mo either dream but still hanging round. TBH honest do not post anywhere else so don't know where else to go. I have not done a journal either. 

Maybe i will have to start one. Until then hope you are ok with me sticking round.

Twitching eye - i get one of those occasionally anyway so can't help i am afraid. Clomid does do strange things to you though. XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## dreamofabean

We can gatecrash together Bean! hee hee!! I find my journal therapeutic!


----------



## kka

Hey ladies i have a question for those of you who use OPK's. When you get your + OPK how long does it last??? 1 day 2 days???? I test 2 times a day the morning and the night i got my positive in the morning and again at night but the next day in the morning it was negative. Also im wondering if testing in your streem of pee or a cup of pee makes a difference or not. i got my two possitives using a cup and my negative testing in my stream of pee. any help or info would be great


----------



## dreamofabean

I use a cup but i dont think it would make much of a difference hun! My positive last month was on an evening and still positive the following morning. The next morning it was positive! I surged very quickly, it went from nothing to positive and then back!x


----------



## hopefulchick

kka said:


> Hey ladies i have a question for those of you who use OPK's. When you get your + OPK how long does it last??? 1 day 2 days???? I test 2 times a day the morning and the night i got my positive in the morning and again at night but the next day in the morning it was negative. Also im wondering if testing in your streem of pee or a cup of pee makes a difference or not. i got my two possitives using a cup and my negative testing in my stream of pee. any help or info would be great

I usually get a positive for two days but did have a cycle with only one positive day, unfortunately that is the cycle that I did not ovulate :nope:. Alot of women get a quick surge so it's great that you are testing 2x a day! Hope this is it for you! :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulchick

Beanwood said:


> Oh what a day. Have been trying to make out that i am ok but i am not. I have cried so much today i can hardly see. Sorry to be a moaner. XXXXXXX
> 
> Thinking of you all. Wish we could all just get our bfps. Why does it have to be so painful. I know i have the boys but omg i am hurting so muchhhhhhhhhh. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Like dream said, you have every right to feel the way you do right now. I know it is painful. :hugs:
And I can not stop myself from being so doubtful this cycle. I keep asking myself, why would this cycle work when the others have not? What makes this cycle so special?? Not a good place for my mind to be in right now, I know. It is like giving up before AF even comes. Why am I torturing myself with these negative thoughts??:dohh:

UUUGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH! I just want to have NORMAL intercourse and get pregnant like EVERY other woman in my life has:growlmad:

Sorry for being such a downer ladies......:cry:


----------



## hopefulchick

Also, dream and bean:

You two better not go anywhere!! You two (and many others:winkwink:) have been my soft place to fall since I started Clomid back in July. I would be so sad if you did not come to this thread anymore (pregnant, not pregnant, ttc, not ttc, on clomid or off clomid)!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hopefulchick

https://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqfGqOx2iDQ



:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Beanwood

hopefulchick said:


> Also, dream and bean:
> 
> You two better not go anywhere!! You two (and many others:winkwink:) have been my soft place to fall since I started Clomid back in July. I would be so sad if you did not come to this thread anymore (pregnant, not pregnant, ttc, not ttc, on clomid or off clomid)!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh Hopeful Thank you for your kind words. 

You know the quote that is on your posts; I read that when I found out that I had a mmc. It is so right. We will not be giving up. 

I am so sorry that you feel so down. I understand what you mean whuy would this one be any different. I have been there also. But it might be and that is what keeps you going. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## hopefulchick

Thanks bean :hugs:.

Sometimes it gets rough. And today is just one of those days....but I know we will keep trying :flower:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

dream - my surge was like that.. on cd14 i got a positive after cd8,9,10,11,12,13 all nothing :) i must surge quite fast too because i went for a scan on cd15 early AM and myu follie had gone. 

Beanwood - i hope your Ok hun :) you have every reason. moan as much as you like xx

Hopefulchick - i hope you are feeling OK too now :) i can relate to how your feeling i too wish it would just happen like other normal people xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey ladies,
Hopeful thank you for being so lovely! I hope you are feeling a bit better today?? Lots of love to everyone xx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Hopeful

Watched that you tube clip. OMG. XXXXXXXX


----------



## Beanwood

Oh I am not verg good at this lilypie stuff. Have tried to save signature but done it wrong. Am trying to sort it out. X


----------



## Beanwood

Ok so i figured it out. I am quite blonde sometimes - i really am blonde so i hope that doesn't offend anyone. XXXXXXX


----------



## Beanwood

After all that effort idecided i didn't like the signature so have removed it. XX


----------



## RebaRezzelba

morning ladies, 

Bean - hope your doing okay today. :hugs: And dont be going anywhere - stick around here. :hugs:

Dream - you too - stick around. 

Hopeful - I know exactly what you mean about "why would this cycle be any different". I am trying my hardest to be hopeful and think positive thoughts but the negative ones creep in and get the better of me. 

Hope everyone else is well. 

AFM - nothing much to report - i got full AF on Sat (maybe Fri night) so today is CD3 (3.5 really). so gonna start the clomid tonight. Im doing it CD3-7 this month, 4-8 next and 5-9 the last month just to see if it helps my lining and results in a BFP. Might as well try it seen as the 1st 3 months didnt work. I also ordered my CBFM on Fri so hoping it arrives today or tomorrow at the latest - can't wait to start that and see if it helps too. I also ordered a new BBT thermometer - my old one wasnt a BBT one it was just a normal one. 

Other than that nothing else to report - hope you all have a nice day.


----------



## kka

Can some of you take a look at my chart please. I had a big drop when I was hopping for it to go up. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rowan75

hullo ladies! 

were all moved house and internet back up and running! 

big hugs and babydust and love to everyone! 

im ok thanks - a billion symptoms that I hope mean good things even tho I know it can be a trick of the body! Counting down til Nov 10th for next scan - the EPAC have been amazing and am giong to a new clinic at the EPAC itself where they'll scan at 9 weeks as well - so so kind! I think seeing me for hours a day every day for 3 weeks last time meant they got to know us well so are just being fabulous! 

big hugs dream, Bean and hopeful I hope you have better days to come soon xx

kka I had different responbses to opks and in the end they didnt work fgor me - on the months I dont ovulate I just get endless positives as my body gets ready to ov but then dopesnt - thats when I started charting as it was the only way to tell for me x 

dream when my dh was googling about my eyes we discovered there are lots of men who take climid who body biuld - they use it to balance out the testosterone after intense steriod use and to increase their sperm count! random ehy! 

love to all x


----------



## dreamofabean

kka said:


> Can some of you take a look at my chart please. I had a big drop when I was hopping for it to go up. Thanks in advance.

Hi lovely,
Im not quite sure what to say about your chart? Hate to say it but it's looking like mine do when i dont ov? Do you ovulate at all without clomid? Could be that you temp will shoot up in morning, hope so hun! :hugs: x


----------



## kka

As far as i know i dont O without clomid. I took OPK's for 5 weeks and never got a think. I have very irregular cycles. here is a list of my last periods

September, 6 2009
November, 11 2009
January,14 2010
May,29 2010(progesterone induced)
October, 11 2010(progesterone induced)

I didnt get any signs of O with any of these cycles. I dont know if telling u this helps at all. But i figure more info is better than no info. Thanks for looking.


----------



## dreamofabean

Have you had any follicle tracking scans hun? I didnt on 1st month but called them when it was obv wasnt gonna ovulate. They scanned me, then gave me prog and upped my dose. My first cycle was july if you want to see how my chart looked?x


----------



## hopefulchick

Beanwood said:


> Hi Hopeful
> 
> Watched that you tube clip. OMG. XXXXXXXX

Makes me cry everytime I view it. Am I emotional or what?? :shrug:


----------



## hopefulchick

Beanwood said:


> After all that effort idecided i didn't like the signature so have removed it. XX

You are so funny bean!! Thanks for making me laugh! :haha:


----------



## hopefulchick

RebaRezzelba said:


> Im doing it CD3-7 this month, 4-8 next and 5-9 the last month just to see if it helps my lining and results in a BFP. Might as well try it seen as the 1st 3 months didnt work. I also ordered my CBFM on Fri so hoping it arrives today or tomorrow at the latest - can't wait to start that and see if it helps too. I also ordered a new BBT thermometer - my old one wasnt a BBT one it was just a normal one.

Sounds like you are moving on the right direction. I really hope these changes are exactly what you need to get your bfp!!! Please keep me updated with how you are liking your cbfm, really thinking of getting myself one! Fingers crossed:thumbup:


----------



## hopefulchick

kka said:


> Can some of you take a look at my chart please. I had a big drop when I was hopping for it to go up. Thanks in advance.

Really hope you get a big rise tomorrow hun! I know it is very frustrating! Maybe call the doc and ask for some bloodwork if ovulation is not detected on FF. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## hopefulchick

AFM- Tested this morning and got a very, very, very white :bfn: :dohh::dohh:

Yeah, was expecting it though, don't know why, just was.

Called for my progesterone results and doc said they were good (12.0 in US). He said he is looking for a number over 10. I am glad it is over 10 but really would have liked it to be higher. I got 12.4 on my second round of 50 mg?!??! You would assume 100 mg would give me a higher number :shrug:. I don't know what to say anymore. But I am glad I have ovulated and have a chance this month though! :thumbup:

S/S: Swollen breast, v. sensitive nipples, lots of creamy cm, dull cramps off and on, v. tired.

Although did have to catch myself being very irritable for no reason yesterday. That is usually my sign that AF is right around the corner! :growlmad: Fingers crossed ladies....


----------



## kka

hopefulchick said:


> kka said:
> 
> 
> Can some of you take a look at my chart please. I had a big drop when I was hopping for it to go up. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Really hope you get a big rise tomorrow hun! I know it is very frustrating! Maybe call the doc and ask for some bloodwork if ovulation is not detected on FF. Fingers crossed for you.Click to expand...

I hope i get a big rise tomorrow also!!!! FXed and praying so hard ill keep you all updated.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

hopefulchick said:


> AFM- Tested this morning and got a very, very, very white :bfn: :dohh::dohh:
> 
> Yeah, was expecting it though, don't know why, just was.
> 
> Called for my progesterone results and doc said they were good (12.0 in US). He said he is looking for a number over 10. I am glad it is over 10 but really would have liked it to be higher. I got 12.4 on my second round of 50 mg?!??! You would assume 100 mg would give me a higher number :shrug:. I don't know what to say anymore. But I am glad I have ovulated and have a chance this month though! :thumbup:
> 
> S/S: Swollen breast, v. sensitive nipples, lots of creamy cm, dull cramps off and on, v. tired.
> 
> Although did have to catch myself being very irritable for no reason yesterday. That is usually my sign that AF is right around the corner! :growlmad: Fingers crossed ladies....

good luck this cycle hopeful - prob too early to be testing. Your symptoms sound good. And good prog results also - this could be your month! :thumbup:


----------



## kka

My temp did rise this morning :) i dont wanna get to excited cuz the could just go down tomorrow but i hope not. FXed


----------



## RebaRezzelba

kka said:


> My temp did rise this morning :) i dont wanna get to excited cuz the could just go down tomorrow but i hope not. FXed

KKA - fingers crossed for you. Good luck :thumbup:

I tried to view your chart earlier but couldn't find the link to it??


----------



## RebaRezzelba

KKA - fingers crossed for you. Good luck :thumbup:

I tried to view your chart earlier but couldn't find the link to it??


----------



## kka

I accidentally deleted the link, its back on my Sig now. Thanks for looking.


----------



## dreamofabean

Awww im so pleased kka!!! :) FXed it stays up!
How is everyone else?x


----------



## Beanwood

Hi everybody

Just popped in to say hi and hope you are all ok.

I went to work yesterday. Glad have got it out the way. I got a congratulations off someone, which was quite awkward. I had to explain to them what had happened. Lord knows how they knew i was even pregnant. They felt terrible. 

Anway baby dust to you all. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dreamofabean

Aww bless you, glad you have your first day out of the way honey xxx


----------



## hopefulchick

Tested this morning, 13 dpo, :bfn: (sigh)


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hopeful - sorry it was a BFN - but there's still time to get a BFP.... fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Bean - that must of been tough but better you went back sooner rather than later. :hugs:

KKA - how the temps this am? 

AFM - nothing to report - onto 3rd day of clomid for me (CD5). My CBFM hasnt requested a pee stick yet - think it starts on CD6 so tomorrow for the next 10 days or more all depending if it gives me a high or peak - i hope it does - i dont want to have to buy another 20 test sticks next month. At least they are £5 cheaper on Amazon than boots. I started temping this am again - must try to log back into my fertility friend account and see if its still active and start charting again for this month anyway to see if the CBFM is right or not.


----------



## kka

My temp this morning is the same as yesterday morning:( . i am still taking OPK's just in case i get another surge well yesterday my morning opk was negative but my night opk was positive. When i took the test i set it down to go do something and forgot about it, when i remembered it i then i came back and ejected the stick and it had a smiley face, i was confused so i took another test but it was negative. Im so confused :(


----------



## hopefulchick

kka said:


> My temp this morning is the same as yesterday morning:( . i am still taking OPK's just in case i get another surge well yesterday my morning opk was negative but my night opk was positive. When i took the test i set it down to go do something and forgot about it, when i remembered it i then i came back and ejected the stick and it had a smiley face, i was confused so i took another test but it was negative. Im so confused :(

Sorry that this cycle is so confusing. I really hope temps keep rising for you hun! Fingers crossed.:thumbup:


----------



## Beanwood

Hopeful I am really sorry that you got bfn. Maybe to early still - sending you a hug. :hugs:X

I am having blah day - went to karate with eldest -pregnant lady there. 

Am having a its never going to happen day. Feeling negative. Selfish i know. Maybe its because i am at work tomorrow. Really want to go out and have a drink - don't want the hangover though. XXXXXXXXXx


----------



## hopefulchick

Thanks ladies.:flower:

I am still holding on to a small glimmer of hope that I am that one person who gets :bfn: and then suddenly gets a :bfp: on 14, 15 or 16 dpo?!?!?!?

Sounds crazy, I know. I really feel like this is my cycle but am struggling with these negative thoughts (and tests :dohh:).

Sorry you are feeling down bean. :hugs: Could really use a drink myself:drunk:

So, AF should show tomorrow.:af: Still have all my symptoms plus lower back pain. I don't feel like AF is coming. We shall see what tomorrow holds.......[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning ladies, 

Hopeful - did she show? I hope not.... :hugs:

Bean - did you go out for a drink - if not def get out this weekend and have a few to relax and unwind - you deserve it! :hugs:

KKA - hows the temps today? 

AFm - nothing to report - CBFM requested a pee stick this am so did that and got a low which is to be expected. I hope this machine works for me and picks up my highs and peaks - otherwise money down the drain! I'll be selling it quick smart on ebay if it doesnt. (think clomid can mess with it too and give a lot more high readings cos of the estrogen - but i dont care as long as i get the peak!)

Im going to completely relax this month too - when DTD - and see if that opens up the canal.....:haha: - thinking on getting a fertility yoga DVD too but they are expensive. Maybe I should do some meditation and deep breathing before DH comes along to give me a good seeing to.... :haha:


----------



## kka

Well i am very depressed today. Temp went down. I've pretty much given up hope for this cycle. I m gonna try and get some blood taken and and u/s to see if there are even any follicles or not. Then take progesterone to bring on aunt flow.


----------



## dreamofabean

Sorry to hear that hun, but there is always a chance....see what happens tomorrow x


----------



## Beanwood

Ok girls i need your help. Don't laugh. How do i start a journal? Can't seem to figure out how to do it.:dohh:

What a day someone who i work with suggested that the fact i don't ovulate might be telling me something about my body and that it is like menopause. i.e its not meant to be. Aggghhhhhhhhh she is actually really nice and i talk to her a lot so was quite shocked actually that she had said that.

I hope you guys are all ok. XXXXX


----------



## hopefulchick

Hey ladies :flower:

Well, woke up this morning with huge temp drop and AF arrived while at work today. Really, really bummed today :cry: Right now I just feel lost and am trying to deal with the fact that I am not going to conceive anytime soon:cry:

Reba- Sounds like you have some really great ideas! I was also interested in yoga. Where were you looking for dvd's? :flower:

kka- sorry about your temps. Really good idea to get bloods and get a new plan going!:thumbup:

bean- Sorry about those comments. She has no idea what she is talking about and I am sure she did not mean harm but sometimes people say the meanest things without thinking :growlmad: I was also thinking of starting a journal to help me vent along the way but I have no clue how to. I am sure one of the other ladies will be able to help you soon. :hugs:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning ladies, 

Hopeful - so sorry the witch showed up. Its tough this TTC carry on - how do people carry on for so long. 

I was looking on Amazon for the DVD - its £20 i think (its not crazy expensive but after buying a CBFM etc it all adds up). I might just try to do a bit of meditation or relaxation before DH comes along to DTD - see if it helps - worth a try I suppose - what harm! 

Bean - what a silly cow for saying that to you - this woman has obviously never had any TTC problems has she - otherwise she would never of said something like that. And it doesnt mean that at all - it just means there's an imbalance somewhere and once thats corrected all will be well. Have you ever tried acupuncture? It really helped with my painful periods (but not with TTC) but it might be worth a shot for you. 

On creating a Journal - all you do is go into the LTTTC section and then into the LTTTC Journals section and then just create a new Thread like you would when you ask a question etc. Just give it a name and then start typing! 

CBFM update- asked me for another pee stick and gave me a low reading again - CD7 today - last clomid pill tonight then its :sex: :sex: and more :sex:


----------



## hopefulchick

I am in a lot of pain and passing large clots again. Sorry for the tmi but this is starting to concern me! I am going to contact my doc later when they open. But I hate what this pill does to my cycle!! I don't think I will take it anymore unless this doctor assures me that this is normal because I do not think it is.:dohh:

I really think I have more issues than just not ovulating which is heartbreaking..:cry:


----------



## dreamofabean

Oh girls :(
Hopeful i am so sorry af arrived, what a blow. Sending you big hugs xxx
Bean that woman is just stupid, i hate patronising mean people!!
Love to everyone xx


----------



## Beanwood

Hopeful I am really feeling for you and sending you hugs and love. :hugs: 
I am so sorry af arrived. I know that there is nothing i can say to make you feel better but am here if you need to need to rant and rave about it all. It does really help to vent it all - or atleast it does me. You lot have helped me especially over the last few weeks and are here for you also sweetie. xx


----------



## hopefulchick

Hello ladies :flower:

Bean- Thanks. Did you start your journal yet?:thumbup: I might do mine today.

Dream- How are you doing hun? Hope all is well :flower:

Reba- Looking into ordering myself a cbfm. Maybe from ebay. How are you doing today? Maybe they have some less expensive yoga dvd's on ebay??:thumbup:

Rowan- Hope you are doing well. How are your eyes? Isn't your scan coming up soon. Fingers crossed for you:thumbup:

kka- Any new news about your cycle??:shrug: Good luck :thumbup:

Any new news from the other ladies??? :flower:

Thanks for the kind words ladies. They really mean alot to me right now. It is just so difficult to carry on wondering what I could do this cycle that would make a difference. UUGGGGHHHHHH:dohh::growlmad::trouble::grr:

Spoke to my doc and he stated that as long as the heaviness fades and does not continue that it is normal. Advised to take meds to ease the pain and try to get some extra rest for a couple of days and to call if the flow does not lighten up. Which I know it will because it always does by CD3 or CD4. It is just getting through CD2-3 that is so rough on me :nope:

He wants me to continue with the 100 mg but I don't know if I will. This is really taking a toll on me mentally and physically. But usually by CD5 AF is almost gone and I decide to take them.:dohh: because what if this was my one chance and I just let it go?? Sounds crazy, I know:wacko:

DH second sa results will arrive next week. I am sure they are still fine. I hopefully can get in for hsg next cycle, unless some odd, crazy, weird reason I end up pregnant before that :shrug: (not likely):nope: I might call today and see if there is any way possible to get in this cycle. 

I am considering not taking Clomid before getting hsg but not sure yet. I am truly lost right now. It would be my 5th try with Clomid. I don't know what to do ladies :nope: :confused:


----------



## dreamofabean

Im ok thank you honey :)
I am just plodding really. We are seeing a private fs on 23rd nov and going to have a consultation, private sa and bloods for us both and also a scan for me. Then got nhs sa on 23rd dec and seeing their fs on 30th december. 
Hopeful i hope you feel better soon hun xxx


----------



## Rowan75

hullo ladies 

ah bless you hopeful - so frustrating! climid is such a catch 22 thing...when will you know about a hsg? 

your dilemma reminded me of when I saw the works counsellor after my mmc and second month of climd when it had started afecting my eyes, her first question was "how far are you prepared to go in your quest to have a baby, what are you prepared to put yourself through when will you say enough?" 

and I was totally dumbfounded...I went ghome and discussed with with DH and it was interesting to see that he was perhaps prepared to go further than I (although I was nowhere near the end of my tolerance at that point) - I suppose because he wouldnt be physcially taking the hits - if that makes sense. But it wasnt until someone asked me that bluntly that I actualy thought about it - what about you guys? I felt like she was saying give up and I really thoguht - no dont you tell me to give up Ill decide when enough is enough - do you know what I mean?

sorry - got off yrack there :) 

my eyes are slightly improving thanks - am hoping they will continue! I havent seen any huge orbs for a week now and the flashing lights are starting to fade too! still see snow all the time and halos around everything and still am quite poor at reading and writing / typing but I can see that its improving! I cant wait to drive again!! 

next scan on weds - starting to have sleepless nights worrying about it so fingers crossed! I think cos it was our 9 week scan we found out last time it had all gone wrong we're v nervous! [-o&lt; 

Bean big hug :hugs: - people are so blunt! Ive had a couple of similar comments due to being over 35! It makes you think if only I could be so rude back! 

fingers crossed and babydust for everyone xx

:dust:

:flower:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all.

Rowan my eye sight is going funny. Its like am looking at things through another persons eyes. Does that make sense. Also i keep feeling faint. Am still bleeding after 2 weeks, but now there are bits coming out (sorry if tmi) The hopsital said to do a preg test to see if i still have any hormones and phone them back monday if i am still bleeding. Went and got test today, which was weird. Did it and was so glad to see a negative (even weirder). Will be thinking of you for wednesday. 

Hoepful it is a really hard call, I can understand your thoughts. Maybe a month off the clomid would do you good, give you chance to get some other things checked such as hsg and dh sa that you are waiting on. Also you can then see what your next period is like (if you get one) without taking the clomid. I know its a hard decision and only you can make it, just a thought though. Hope its ok that i have said that. :hugs: Oh and yeah may do journal today or tomorrow.

Hi everybody else hope you are all ok - or atleast as ok as you can be on this ttc madness.
XXXX


----------



## hopefulchick

Thanks ladies :flower:

I really appreciate your thoughts and advice and I am open to everything you ladies are suggesting. I look forward to hearing your perspectives especially since you ladies have also been there. :hugs:

I am just an emotional wreck at the moment. DH comes in this morning and tells me that bil is expecting another baby. Now this would not normally upset me soooooo much but this is the third child he has had (by 3 different women) since we have been ttc.:cry: And to make matters worse, he only just met/moved in with this women about a month ago?!?!?!? 

I just burst into tears when DH told me this and he knew I would be upset (probably wasn't expecting me to be as much as I was:cry:) but did not want me to find out another way. Honestly, I was shocked that I responded that way!! You would have thought someone died :nope: Thankfully, DH was super supportive a just held me and let me know it would be ok and we would get our turn soon enough.

I just do not know anymore and am so beyond lost. Considering talking to a counselor. I just do not know how I am going to get through the holidays with my current emotional state :cry:

Also, was considering making an appointment with a fertility specialist and just pay cash, I am getting that desperate! 

Everything in me is telling me to take a break but I really do not want to give up an entire month! Am not getting hsg till next cycle.

Sorry for carrying on and thanks for listening. :hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Ohhhh Hopeful it sounds like you are having a really hard time. Don't feel bad about being upset at that news about your bil. It is soooooo hard to0 keep hearing that people around you are pregnant and you have to keep on smiling and pretending like everything is fine, when it is anything but fine. It is so hard to take a break from it, how do you stop trying when you know you might be ovulating or this could be the month. I have said I will give it a few months of periods before we try again. Who am i trying to convince - i will be after my dh as soon as my period is finished, which won't be at all obvious as we have not got cosy since i found out was pregnant and am now still bleeding. 

How does it work over there with fertility specialists? Have you looked into it at all? Think you need feel like you are being proactive in all of this if you have a focus such as the hsg. Oh Honey feel like i am talking C**p to you. Sorry I really wish I had some major words of wisdom for you. Am sending you a big hug instead. XXXXXXX


----------



## MrsGAnderson

hopefulchick & beanwood :hugs: for you both :( . . . i know what you mean about finding out everyone is pregnant, and it seems like evry advert on tele is about babies and pregnancy tests and baby christmas presents :( which i feel i will never get to buy. even though i know im being abit dramatic. 
And you also seem to notice all the women with pregnant bellies too :nope: which makes it harder.. they tell you not to stress about it but how can we not when we are on a fertility drug and some are/some not being monitered... FX for us all.. i hope your ok xxx


----------



## dreamofabean

Sending both hopeful and beanwood lots of love xxxx Hopeful i really dont know what to say honey, life is so unfair some times :( xxxx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Dream

How you doing? Been popping onto your journal to see how you are doing. Might just start chatting to you there also if thats ok. XXXXXX


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies 

ah bless you Bean - its very wierd takign a test and hoping for a negative result!! I bled for around 3 weeks after I passed the poppet, but Im not sure how it works with a D&C - do they remove the womb lining? I had a scan after I passed the poppet and I still had 18mm of womb lining to pass at that point and thats what took the 3 weeks, will try and look at my chart for the month...I stopped bleeding for 19 days and then AF came (no ov in between) and that AF lasted 8 days but with a gap of 2 days in the middle and that was my first clomid cycle 

Hope thats useful :) you may start to get raving horny in a week or so all my friends whove had mc were the same but no-one had talked about it until I brought it up :) typical me haha its a mad hoprmonal thing! 

big hugs hopeful - its so hard to try and make a decision because each month is potentially your month and its hard to not try - its being between a rock and a hard place. Its really hard hearing about other people. 

I have a good friend who bless her TTc for 10 years and she cut off all contact with her b+sil in the end as she couldnt bear how they just popped them out. So hard. Her and her DH had unexplained infertility and had IUI and IVF and it just didnt work for them. But they grew apart on a break from TTC and unbeknownst to eachother both had a one stand stand with someone else at Christmas works nights out and she fell bfp to the one night stand!!!! So it was mad - such a messed up horrible but happy situation - to be bfp and not by her DH it was such a head messer! Her daughter is just gorgeous and motherhood is everything she'd dreamed of but boy does she wish it could have been with her DH! Thers no moral to that story whatsoever other than - you just cant predict when your time will be I spose :) our children will find a way to come somehow :) 

x


----------



## mikamum

5-11 days after your last pill


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning ladies, 

Hopeful - sorry your feeling so down - I go through it every so often when I just cant see any light at the end of this TTC tunnel - our hormones must be all over the place on this clomid! Hope the AF has settled down too and no more clots. And totally understand about your BIL having a baby - why is it so easy for some and not for us - its heartbreaking getting news like that (when it should be great news to receive). Also maybe a month off the clomid until you have the HSG might be a good idea - i see by your sign today is CD5 so your due to start your next round - what have you decided to do? I know you feel like it might be a waste of a month but maybe the HSG will clear the tubes and then the clomid will works its magic! 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing okay? 

AFM - im on CD10 today and I had a high yesterday (CD9) and today again on the CBFM so thats a good sign (at least I know its working for me - just need to get the peaks now). 

I have booked in for a smear test this afternoon too which Im not looking forward too - you think after all the poking and prodding i've had since TTC that I'd be use to it by now - but oh no! 

Other than that nothing to report - will start :sex: every other night now til i get my peak on the monitor!


----------



## dreamofabean

Bean of course it is hun!!! You're always welcome!! All of you are! 
Im ok thanks, just about got my head around everything and have gone a good few days without crying so that's got to be good! :) Looking forward to our appointments and finding out what we do next!x


----------



## kka

Has anyone taken a high dose of progesterone and got your period earlier????? I have 10mg but it takes like 15 days from start to when i bleed .....thats so long, i am wondering if i cut a pill into 4ths and take 12.5 mg if it would bring on AF any faster???


----------



## Beanwood

dreamofabean said:


> Bean of course it is hun!!! You're always welcome!! All of you are!
> Im ok thanks, just about got my head around everything and have gone a good few days without crying so that's got to be good! :) Looking forward to our appointments and finding out what we do next!x


I am glad that you feel a little better. When are your appointments again? XXX


----------



## hopefulchick

Thanks ladies for all the support you give. :flower: I have taken some time to think things over and decided to take my pills this cycle. I guess I can deal with a couple of days of painful AF if it gives me the opportunity to ovulate and have a chance. Not sure if it is the right thing but couldn't stop myself from taking them! :dohh: 
AF has been pretty much gone since yesterday. I think that helped me decide to take it again.

Bean- I read your post in the forum. I think you have to move it to the ltttc journals forum. I think I will start my real soon. How are you getting on? :flower:

Dream- Glad to hear that things are looking up for you and hopefully you will get some positive news! Fingers crossed for you :thumbup:

Reba- Super excited for your readings on the cbfm. I really, really want one!!! Fingers crossed for you :thumbup:

Mrs G- Nice to hear from you. Where are you in your cycle? :flower:

kka- I was given 20 mg for 10 days and it took 6 days after the last pill to get AF. So 12.5 is not likely to make that much of a difference. Glad to see you were given provera though. Are you taking another round of Clomid? Fingers crossed for you :thumbup:

Rowan- Fingers crossed for Wed!!


----------



## kka

Ya i will be on my second round of clomid, i didn't O on 50mg:cry:, so on to 100mg.


----------



## Beanwood

Cheers Hopeful. I thought it was in ltttc.:dohh: Thats where I started the thread. Ohhh How do i move it? Will go and try.

I am ok thanks just wish i would stop bleeding. XXX


----------



## hopefulchick

kka said:


> Ya i will be on my second round of clomid, i didn't O on 50mg:cry:, so on to 100mg.

Good luck hun! I hope the times flies by till AF. Did you begin the pills yet? FX


----------



## hopefulchick

Beanwood said:


> Cheers Hopeful. I thought it was in ltttc.:dohh: Thats where I started the thread. Ohhh How do i move it? Will go and try.
> 
> I am ok thanks just wish i would stop bleeding. XXX

So sorry that you are still bleeding. I know you are sooo ready to move on. Hope it eases soon. I am not sure if you can move it but maybe just copy it and then go to ltttc journals up at the top and paste it there. I will come visit your journal soon as you get it running! :thumbup:

I think everyone has one but me :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Beanwood

kka said:


> Ya i will be on my second round of clomid, i didn't O on 50mg:cry:, so on to 100mg.

Good luck on a 100mg kka.

Hopeful oh I am Hopeless. I have copied and pasted it into the journal section. I can't delete the old thread though. Is it just me being daft? 

Thanks Hopeful yeah get a journal done. I was really nervous about doing one actually. XX


----------



## kka

I haven't started the progesterone pills yet. Im not sure if i should start or wait. I just made an appointment with a new FS so im not sure if i should wait or not ..... i think i will call and ask.


----------



## hopes fading

Hi ladies. I have been been reading the thread daily but not posting as I couldn't remember my password (it isn't stored on my iPhone). It feels as though so much has happened to you all in 2 weeks - I think it may take me a while to get back in the swing of things!

Hopeful, I'm glad you o'd this time just sorry you didn't get your BFP and that af's been so bad. When will you have your HSG? X

Bean, I hope you are holding up OK, I'm still thinking of you often. X

Reba, I am glad you got the CBFM, I toyed with the idea myself but was saved the expense when I finally found an OPK that seems to work for me. Wishing you success this cycle and happy BD'ing! X

Rowan, I hope the scan is a happy and reassuring experience for you both, let us know straight away. Also glad your vision is improving. X

KKA - I didn't o on my 1st cycle at 50mg but I did on my 2nd cycle at 100mg. Hopefully it will be the same for you. I paid and had follicle tracking and I can honestly say it felt like money well spent, even though I didnt conceive that cycle. X

I am sending everyone as much baby dust as it's possible to send via the Internet (20 gazillion mega, mega bytes of the stuff at least!) I hope for loads of BFP's this month. X

Afm, I am on CD23, 8DPO. I had a blood test today but I am 9 days past peak (according to CB OPK) rather than the recommended 7 days past peak, as I didn't get home until today. I hope that it will still confirm o. I had a lot of pain in my ovaries on the day I got my smiley and the following day (CD's 14 & 15) so I am optimistic that I released an egg. 
Naturally I am keeping my fingers x'ed that we made a Mexican baby but for some reason I don't feel very in tune with my body right now - I can't explain but it doesn't feel like anything's going on at all since suspected o. I guess only time will tell; sigh. I am fully expecting a longer cycle too as in the past (pre clomid) long haul flights have always affected me that way.

Hopes. X


----------



## Beanwood

Hopes Glad you are back. Did you have a fab time.

I am ok thanks. Just getting on with it really.

XXXX


----------



## hopefulchick

Hello Hopes!

Great to see that you are well. Did you enjoy your time away? I am sure it was much needed. That is awesome that you have gotten a positive opk this cycle! Guess you are over half way through the two week wait! I hope this is it for you! :thumbup:

If I am not pregnant this cycle (fx), then I will be checking the tubes next cycle! I hope they are fine. What would be my options if they are not? Oh my, I can not even imagine:nope:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Beanwood said:


> kka said:
> 
> 
> Ya i will be on my second round of clomid, i didn't O on 50mg:cry:, so on to 100mg.
> 
> Good luck on a 100mg kka.
> 
> Hopeful oh I am Hopeless. I have copied and pasted it into the journal section. I can't delete the old thread though. Is it just me being daft?
> 
> Thanks Hopeful yeah get a journal done. I was really nervous about doing one actually. XXClick to expand...

Hey Bean - go into the Forum Help & testing Area on the home page and you can leave a message in there for one of the Administrators to move your journal (you will see other threads from people asking the same thing). :thumbup:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hopes - welcome back - hope you had a fab holiday in Mexico (and really hope you made a mexican baby too).... Great you got a positive OPK (did you have to pee on it on the plane?) 

Hopeful - if the tubes are blocked hopfully they will be able to flush any blockages away with the dye and you'll be in with a great chance of getting a BFP. 

KKA - good luck with the 100mg - im sure it will work on that does. :thumbup:

AFM - another high on my CBFM this am. Funny story (well not that funny really cos its a missed opportunity) but DH is off work today and he woke me up with a bit of :sex: - just as he was about to :spermy: :spermy: he accidentally pulled out and tried to get back in but failed and wasted a load of :spermy: :spermy: - I was so pissed off.


----------



## hopefulchick

RebaRezzelba said:


> Hopeful - if the tubes are blocked hopfully they will be able to flush any blockages away with the dye and you'll be in with a great chance of getting a BFP.
> 
> AFM - another high on my CBFM this am. Funny story (well not that funny really cos its a missed opportunity) but DH is off work today and he woke me up with a bit of :sex: - just as he was about to :spermy: :spermy: he accidentally pulled out and tried to get back in but failed and wasted a load of :spermy: :spermy: - I was so pissed off.

I hope they are not blocked, I don't have any history that would suggest that they could be. I hope if they are that they can be flushed.:shrug:

I could only imagine how you feel. :dohh: Knowing me, I would have been trying to scoop it up and shove it in there myself :blush::blush::blush::haha:


----------



## hopes fading

Hey ladies - thanks for the warm welcome back! Just a quickie as I am crazy busy at work; I think it will take a full week before I catch up! I had a perfect holiday though and I am trying to think about it often so that it stays with me for a while longer. A Mexico baby would of course be the icing on that particular cake!

Reba - I laughed out loud and then thought shit, I would be soooo gutted and like Hopeful, would probably try and take matters into my own hands! Hopefully you are getting so much sex that it won't matter!

My progesterone level was 66. I know it's over 40 which is what they look for - but last month it was 100 and so I feel a little disappointed. I wonder if it has started to drop as it was taken a little bit later and if so, does that mean I haven't conceived? What are your thoughts?

Hopes. X


----------



## RebaRezzelba

hopefulchick said:


> RebaRezzelba said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful - if the tubes are blocked hopfully they will be able to flush any blockages away with the dye and you'll be in with a great chance of getting a BFP.
> 
> AFM - another high on my CBFM this am. Funny story (well not that funny really cos its a missed opportunity) but DH is off work today and he woke me up with a bit of :sex: - just as he was about to :spermy: :spermy: he accidentally pulled out and tried to get back in but failed and wasted a load of :spermy: :spermy: - I was so pissed off.
> 
> I hope they are not blocked, I don't have any history that would suggest that they could be. I hope if they are that they can be flushed.:shrug:
> 
> I could only imagine how you feel. :dohh: Knowing me, I would have been trying to scoop it up and shove it in there myself :blush::blush::blush::haha:Click to expand...

I did contimplate scooping it up but then I thought what the hell, just relax, pretend Im not TTC and just go with the flow and stop obsessing..... still wish i scooped it up though!!! 

Im sure your tubes will be fine but its good to get a good clear out anyway (even if there are only a few wee bits of debris in there)...


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi all,
welcome back hopes!!
Beanwood what section is your journal in? ttc or ltttc?
Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Dream Its in lttc I think. Lord knows cocked it all up I think. XX Are you ok? X


----------



## dreamofabean

Im fine thanks honey, trying to keep myself busy so i dont think about things!! xx


----------



## hopes fading

I only just noticed that you are pregnant, Mrs G!!! Congratulations, I wish you a very happy, healthy pregnancy. Do still pop on and let us know how you're doing. X

Dreams, I am glad to hear that you have further tests and consultations coming up shortly, I know you are in limbo at the moment but hopefully, not for very much longer. X


----------



## MrsGAnderson

dreams, fingers crossed like hopes said :) i hope it wont be too much longer x

and the same to you hopes, yes i have done 2tests and have both come back positive so im going to see my dr tomorrow :D im so blummin excited! aparently the FRER i used isnt as sensitive as the normal one people use on here, so im happy with the fact it showed up! just shows it happens for us clomid ladies... and i never thought it would.

Thank you and i will xxx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Congrats MrsG - 2nd round - well done. :thumbup:

Hows everyone else today? 

Nothing to report from me - another high on the CBFM - thats my 4th high so I'd be hoping to get a peak in the next 2 days (please oh please oh please)!!! 
Got a little session in last night too thank god - another one tonight perhaps! :haha:


----------



## Beanwood

Mrs G Congratulations. Brilliant news. So nice to see another BFP. XX


----------



## hopefulchick

Mrs G- AMAZING!! :headspin: I bet you are over the moon! Good luck at docs!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Thanks ladies. how are you all today? i know it seems like forever, but now its finally happened im so scared incase i loose it. hopefully it will be a sticky one :lol:

My friend text me before saying 'im aving one of my moments, all of a sudden i feel like your pregnant, go do a test' lol... my reply to this was, 'ill have to do one then eh! strange... but my husband wants to keep hush hush until im atleast 10weeks which is just b4 xmas day so that'll be hard lol xxx


----------



## hopefulchick

Mrs G- That will be a great announcement to give to everyone on Christmas!! Fingers crossed:thumbup:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aww i know, i just need to keep stumm until then :( which will be hard as me and my mam share everything! hopefulyl i will get a scan around wk 8so i can let them in on it alittle earlier :) x


----------



## loopylew2

Congratulations Mrs G.......xxxxxx


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies 

congratulations Mrs G - fingers crossed for a happy and healthy pregnancy for you and a lovely healthy baby x 

Im afraid its bad news for me - another mmc at exactly the same stage as the last...I know the drill so hospital tmro for 1st pill then in all weekend for the rest of the treatment :( at least I know what to expect this time! 

so..not sure whats next - think we'll take a break for 3 months (but Ill still chart) depends what the fertility clinic think I spose 

babydust to everyone x


----------



## Beanwood

Rowan I have just read your post and I am gutted for you. :cry: Ohhhh I wish I could give you a hug. Nothing I can say will help you I know but I am thinking of you and your dh and sending you lots of hugs.:hugs:

Am here for you. XX


----------



## dreamofabean

Congrats Mrs G!!!


----------



## dreamofabean

Rowan75 said:


> hey ladies
> 
> congratulations Mrs G - fingers crossed for a happy and healthy pregnancy for you and a lovely healthy baby x
> 
> Im afraid its bad news for me - another mmc at exactly the same stage as the last...I know the drill so hospital tmro for 1st pill then in all weekend for the rest of the treatment :( at least I know what to expect this time!
> 
> so..not sure whats next - think we'll take a break for 3 months (but Ill still chart) depends what the fertility clinic think I spose
> 
> babydust to everyone x

I am so so sorry honey xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hopes fading

Oh Rowan, you poor poor thing. I can't believe it, I'm absolutely gutted for you. First Bean and now you - I feel angry at the world right now. Like Bean and like with Bean; there's nothing I can say that will make you feel any better - just know that we are all thinking of you and you must come here and talk about it as much as you need to. Please don't put pressure on yourself to be OK for everyone elses sake, you must grieve.

So sad for you. Hopes. XXX


----------



## MrsGAnderson

oh rowan im so sorry :'( hopefully you havnt mmc, i hope your ok hun. xxx


----------



## hopefulchick

Rowan-

:hugs2: I am just so sorry this has happened to you. I am here anytime you need to talk or vent, whatever. Keeping you and hubby in my prayers. :flower:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Rowan Im so sorry to hear your news - its just awful. I hope your okay. 

Take care of yourself. x :hugs:


----------



## Rowan75

thanks ladies

spent all day at the hospital but got the tablet and am home now willing it to take affect so I dont have to go into hospital on saturday! Much better for it to happen at home. 

Poor DH its the anniversary of his mams death today as well, bless him, hes been so lovely, 2 years ago today my grandad died (id been caring for him and my grandma as shes severely disabled) and his mam died - it was such an awful day - I literally ran from one death bed to another - so we figured today wasnt too bad - on a scale comparing to that day! Sorry - thats not v cheerful is it ?! :) 

think and going to get a new tattoo - or perhaps an extension to my engagement tattoo (a lotus flower and cherry blossom tree) - we love ladybirds and my wedding dress was red with black spots and ladybirds were our theme - so I think a mammy and daddy ladybird and 2 little ladybird with their wings open may be appropriate! cheesy I know but I feel like I need to mark it :) 

weve done some gardening (felt like chopping stuff down and uprooting stuff :) ) and Im writing my list of allergies for when I go and see the immunolgy Dr in December - maybe they can test me some potential miscarriage causing stuff? Am trying to ring the fertility clinic too to make sure I can still be on their books! 

thanks for your support ladies it means a lot x


----------



## Rowan75

pants! just spoken to the fertility clinic and they said they couldnt make me another appointment and I would have to get re-referred by my GP! :( 

maybe they figure as I got bfp twice im not suffering from infertility anymore? But to my mind, Im over 35, dont ovulate often, its taken over two years before my first bfp and now it seems I cant maintain a pregnancy - doesnt that make me even more stuck than I was in the first place? Or do they look at it like I can get pregnant so their job is done? 

sorry for the rant but it just seems ridiculous! Grrr! 

x


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey ladies, 
hope everyone is ok!
Rowan what a nightmare! Doctors are so frustrating sometimes!!
I think the tattoo sounds lovely!!! Would love to see your wedding dress, sounds fab! Can you post a pic?? Just being nosy! hee hee.
No news this end, just treading water!!x


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Rowan sending you more hugs. How are you?

Hi everyone else. Hope you are all ok. XX


----------



## hopefulchick

Rowan- Sorry they are just passing you off. I agree that they should be helping you now more than ever! Grrrrrrrr:trouble:

Hello to everyone. 

I woke up this morning and am soooo sick. Got it from DH because he wanted to "cuddle" while he was sick:dohh:. I should have known better. Also, kinda nervous because we were unable to get the results for DH sa due to work schedules. He called the urologist and asked for the results over the phone and the damn wicked lady told him that the test came back RARE!! And if he needed any more details then we would have to come in for a sit down. With DH schedule, it is so hard because he is in and out of town and the urologist only works on certain days. Grrrrrr. And out of all words to describe my DH sperm, they chose to use the word RARE???? What the hell does that even mean??????? Most likely won't be able to have a sit down till Tuesday :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Rowan75

thanks ladies

today i am mostly listening to slipknots "wait and bleed" because it siuts me just fine :) sorry about that new neighbours :) 

i cant upload my pic for love nor money - its too big! anyone know how I make it smaller to make it my avatar? 

rare?! what a random term?! fingers crossed for you hon - youll be on tenterhooks now! 

x


----------



## hopes fading

Hello ladies.

Rowan, I am glad you have a bit of a plan of action and I think the tatoo idea is lovely. Also sorry that youa re being put off by the fertility specialist but I am sure your Dr can get you referred straight back? 

Hopeful, how useless! Please try not to panic too much and I hope you see them no later than Tuesday.

Dream, hang in there.

Afm, I'm CD27 and expecting af Monday ish. I feel absolutely nothing, grrrrrrrrr! I am thinking of pushing my fs appt. back from Nov 29th until the start of Jan, as I will only be mid way through my 3rd cycle of 100mg by then. I can just imagine that they will advise me to wait another few months anyway? What are your views?

Love, hugs and dust to you all. Hopes. XX


----------



## dreamofabean

Grrr, stupid woman, thats a horrid way to leave you hanging!!!
I put my pic into pain and then resized and saved it hun!!!
Well i have a + opk today....prob wont ov but its as dark as my clomid month so we shall see....not holding out though!x


----------



## hopefulchick

Hopes- I think you are right about giving it some more time. Hopefully you won't need to worry about that because this month will be your bfp!! :baby:

Dream- I hope your body has learned to O on its own!! FX

Reba- Did you peak yet? I might just go stalk your journal to find out :blush:

Rowan- :hugs: How are you feeling? I like your feet :haha:

Bean- Hope you have had a better day and I will be stalking your journal also :haha: :blush:

AFM- Just trying to remain calm till Tuesday (sigh) Tried to google rare sperm but can't seem to come up with anything!!:nope: I just keep praying that they mean "rare" in a good way like rare gold (not likely though):dohh:

Took my last Clomid pill today... hope we still have a chance :shrug:


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey all,
My temp is still normal but really think my body is trying to ovulate! Cervix very high, soft, wet and open!! FXed!!!! 
Im hoping rare means theyre uber motile and perfectly shaped hun!!x


----------



## hopes fading

Hi all.

Hopeful, you are so sweet! I like Rowan's toes too - and the hem of her dress! I hope that Tuesday comes quickly for you and you are managing to distract yourself as much as possible. X

Dream, wow, I really hope you o all by yourself, it would be amazing. Are you using OPK's as well as temping? Fingers x'ed for you. X

Rowan and Bean, hugs - I hope you are both OK. And hi to all the ladies I have missed aswell. X

OK, brace yourself, I have news... 

As I sit and type I am looking at not one but four pregnancy tests that tell me I'm pregnant!!! I can't quite believe it, I guess I'll pop out later and get a different brand (3rd brand) and then maybe it will start to sink in?! 

I hope you don't mind me announcing on this thread but I don't spend much time elsewhere and I have no desire to leave my friends in this section - I'd like to be around until we all have BFP's and sticky beans, if that is OK with you all.

Hopes. Happy, shocked, though not really believing! X


----------



## KellyW1977

hopes fading said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Hopeful, you are so sweet! I like Rowan's toes too - and the hem of her dress! I hope that Tuesday comes quickly for you and you are managing to distract yourself as much as possible. X
> 
> Dream, wow, I really hope you o all by yourself, it would be amazing. Are you using OPK's as well as temping? Fingers x'ed for you. X
> 
> Rowan and Bean, hugs - I hope you are both OK. And hi to all the ladies I have missed aswell. X
> 
> OK, brace yourself, I have news...
> 
> As I sit and type I am looking at not one but four pregnancy tests that tell me I'm pregnant!!! I can't quite believe it, I guess I'll pop out later and get a different brand (3rd brand) and then maybe it will start to sink in?!
> 
> I hope you don't mind me announcing on this thread but I don't spend much time elsewhere and I have no desire to leave my friends in this section - I'd like to be around until we all have BFP's and sticky beans, if that is OK with you all.
> 
> Hopes. Happy, shocked, though not really believing! X

OMG!!! thats fab!!!:hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance:

Im excited for you! I think I may have Ovd all on my own this cycle as my Clearblue OPK surged yesterday! Fx wont need clomid next cycle at all:shrug:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## dreamofabean

hopes fading said:


> As I sit and type I am looking at not one but four pregnancy tests that tell me I'm pregnant!!! I can't quite believe it, I guess I'll pop out later and get a different brand (3rd brand) and then maybe it will start to sink in?!

:cry: :happydance:I am so happy for you honey!!! :happydance: :cry: 
That is just the kind of news that we have all needed!!!! Yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## Beanwood

Fab news hopes. We obviously all need to go to Mexico. Am really chuffed for you. XXXXXXXXXXXX :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## hopefulchick

hopes fading said:


> OK, brace yourself, I have news...
> 
> As I sit and type I am looking at not one but four pregnancy tests that tell me I'm pregnant!!! I can't quite believe it, I guess I'll pop out later and get a different brand (3rd brand) and then maybe it will start to sink in?!
> 
> I hope you don't mind me announcing on this thread but I don't spend much time elsewhere and I have no desire to leave my friends in this section - I'd like to be around until we all have BFP's and sticky beans, if that is OK with you all.
> 
> Hopes. Happy, shocked, though not really believing! X

OMG!!!! How wonderful!! What a great souvenir to bring back from Mexico!! :baby:

Now, this cycle you were not tracked right? I wonder how many follicles you ovulated!!!!! :baby::baby::baby: Fingers crossed for sticky bean(s):winkwink:

Me and DH were just talking about where we would like to go for vacation.....Mexico is looking real good!!!


----------



## hopefulchick

Hopes- Can't wait to see your new ticker!!! :thumbup:


----------



## hopes fading

Morning ladies and thanks so much for your kind words, officially, you are the best! It's funny but I don't expect this level of happiness from my best friends - not because they aren't nice people, they just don't understand the journey us ladies have been / are going through.

If I had a private jet I'd pick you each up from your home and take you to Mexico and leave you here until you too have beans on board! Seriously though Hopeful, being that it isn't far for you, if you decide to go then let me give you the name of the hotel we stayed in. Not because of our luck, it was just gorgeous! Also, it was adults only which may have been the reason I saw just 2 pregnant ladies in 2 weeks? I have to say that it was a breath of fresh air and I know you'll all understand that.

I have no idea if I released more than 1 eggy but at a guess I'd say no, as my progesteone was a lot lower than last cycle. It goes with out saying though that as many beans as we have, we will happlily look after (well, up to 3, that is) any more than that and we'll need a back up plan! 

I will of course push for an early scan (I've read I am entitled, as there could be a risk of a multiple birth) but knowing the NHS there will be a loop hole and I'll have to pay. At what price peace of mind though - I will happily pay this time.

Of course I'm dead excited but it is tinged with the worry that we have and will all experience. I will not be truly at peace until we have a 12 week scan as proof that all is well.

Dream - any news on ovulation?

Hope you all have happy Sunday's and I look forward to your updates. I'll be here as much as I ever was... Hopes. X


----------



## dreamofabean

Hun i can totally understand the worry!! I have a really good feeling for you though honey!! If there are more than 3 then i'll happily take one to ease the load!! ;)
Yep, i have news!! I have cystitis....booo......so im not sure if it's that....but temp rise! Whoop!! x


----------



## hopes fading

You poor thing. I started to get that all the time when I tried to hold spermies in for too long after dancing! It was hideous. Actually, I had it constantly when pg before, now I come to think of it. Had better go careful! What do you take for it? X


----------



## Rowan75

congratulations Hopes! Thats wonderful news!! woo hoo! fingers totally crossed for you! 

defo push for scans hon - the midwife probs wont arrange them for you but Id bypass her and go straight to epac and see what they can do for you - babybond are great otherwise x


----------



## hopes fading

Thanks Rowan, I will try all avenues before going private!

Gorgeous dress by the looks of things and I have ankle envy; mine are not in the least dainty and shapely like yours; it is the thing I've wanted to change most about my body for as long as I can remember! 

How are things with you? X


----------



## dreamofabean

I agree with hopes!! I have cankles!!! hee hee
Im taking potassium citrate sachets and drinking lots of water! 
I am always prone to it unfortunatel :( Oh well!!x


----------



## hopes fading

LOL - I tried not to use the word cankles but there is no ecaping the fact that I have them!! 

Sounds like you are doing all you can, I hope it goes quickly.
X


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Hopes what a lovely post. You are so right about your best mates. It is so hard to talk to them sometimes, partly cause you feel like you are going on at them. On here you can go on as much as you like - I know I do. (I talk a lot anyway though) Really feel like I can be myself - which is quite bizarre.

Agree with you all about the ankles. Rowan lovely dress to. 
How you feeling? 

I am feeling really bloated. I have officially put on a stone. Thing is its all round my middle - i hate the feeling of tight jeans around your middle. 

Dream- cystitis is horrible - hope it leaves you very soon.
Hopeful - how are you?

I am going to Makro with my mom and dad. How exciting. :nope:
Need a new iron as the wire is showing on mine and think I might blow myself up soon. Ohhhhh

On we go. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX :thumbup:


----------



## Rowan75

:) thanks!! this is the dress 

https://www.vivienofholloway.com/en...ot Dress/1950s-halterneck-polka-dot-dress/24/

hope the link works! we had little ladybirds scatterd about the tables and a ladybird card box and stuff - got married at Whitby in North Yorkshire it was lovely! Such a fun day! 

Im doing ok ta - hospital was horrible yesterday but we knew what to expect - DH stayed all day and none of the other ladies DH did I was so proud of him and so grateful for him. The worst physical part is over so Ive got my maxi tena ladies on :) very glamourous! Im going to rest up this week and keep myself to myself but next week the diet starts and the exercise starts again :) I want to feel sexy again and confident and Ive piled the weight on and am unfit and its just not me :) 

eye dr on thursday - in theory my eyes should get back to normal in the next 3 weeks - hope so as I need to find a new job now! My current contract finishes on 23rd and of course Ive been off sick for 3 months! :) we've decided we're going to try again for a mortgage if I can get a perm job (DH is self employed so it has to go on my wage only) as we know a couple of other first time buyers who have managed - we need a goal and a home of our own! 

sorry for ribbiting on! :) 

How are you feeling everyone? 

Afm - yuk! :) CD2 - am going to chart to see if I ovulate the next 3 months (hoping to try femara if not) but we're going to actively avoid TTC until end Feb (DH would rather TTC earlier but Im not sure yet) 

fingers crossed for everyone - Mrs G and Hopes let us know when you have scans booked in :) 

x


----------



## Beanwood

Wow have looked at the website for your dress. It is beautiful. 

I can totally relate to the wanting to feel sexy again. I know we have the boys (so don't want to sound ungrateful, I know some people try for 5 years for one) but I worked out that over the last 7 years we have been ttc for 5 years and pregnant for 18 months of them. I feel like me and dh have lost the intimacy that we had. I slob around in pjs he makes horrible noises if you know what and mean. (What an image of me and dh) Got to get us back. 

Rowan I really hope you are ok very soon and the bleeding and horribleness passes soon. Thinking of you A* LOT*.:hugs:

PS: Sounds like you have a fab DH. 

Mine did come into hospital when I had the D & C and waited all day. He hates the hospital.


----------



## dreamofabean

Rowan that dress is gorgeous!! Love it! The whole site is quirky, very pretty!!!:)
Cystitis have a grip on me :( and getting a cold, boo! Hope my temp rise wasnt just me being ill!x


----------



## Rowan75

thanks :) we area lucky bunch to have such fab DH :) 

am still in my PJs so Id better get a wriggle on - keep getting distracted! Am going to ask my Dr when I see him if theres any way we can have some mc testing done as Im over 35 and see if he can maybe refer us to a private gynae if we cant get them done on the nhs - its worth a shot! 

I also think I may have found the reason behind my anaesthetic troubles so Im going to ask him about that too - its such a random random connection! my friends a physio and mentioned it and when I mentioned it to my sister she was like oh yes I have a lot of patients the same but hadnt clicked on! Im very "double jointed" and apparently theres a connection between joint hypermobility and problems with anaesthetics (something to do with collegen) so I'm going to investigate! :) I think I could maybe bear TTC again if I knew I'd have the option of a D&C plus would be good to have anaesthetic options if I had a successful pregnancy :) 

sorry for going on :) Hope your cystitus goes soon dream its awful! x

How are you Bean? 

How are you feeling Mrs G and Hopes? 

any news from your Dr Hopeful? 

x


----------



## hopefulchick

Hi ladies.

Just popping on real quick to say hi. I have been extremly sick with a cold for the last couple days. 

Have only managed to BD every other day so far. DH keeps asking if I want to but I just have no energy to do anything right now.:nope: Just trying to rest and eat some chicken soup. 

We are going to to try to see if the doc is in this morning. Will keep you ladies updated.

Hugs :hugs:


----------



## hopes fading

Hi Ladies.

Rowan, you are doing so well; I admire you for being able to look to the future and keep focussed on your next move, even though you are going through Hell. I hope that physically, you are back to normal quickly, including your eyes. I am sure you are rocking the Tena lady look though :winkwink:

Bean, know what you are saying, LTTC is garunteed to make a girl feel un-sexy. I hope you get back to you soon, I'm sure you will. Hugs though - I have never felt less attractive than I did after my m/c. Like you, I had started to gain weight (naturally)! and it just felt like one more totally unfair aspect of no longer being pregnant - suddenly I was fat too! 

I am very aware of it now and the plan is to go easy and not eat extra unless I am properly hungry - and then only eat healthy things. But best laid plans and all that; if sickness kicks in it's every girl for themselves and heaven help anyone who stands between me and the chocolate machine!

Hopeful, I hope you gws and don't worry, BD'ing every other day is enough (some Doctors even say it&#8217;s better than doing it daily) ?! X

Dream, hope you get better quickly too and I'm sure that your temp rise was not just to do with your cold.

Mrs G, I hope that all is well with you ?

Afm, I phoned and told the FS secretary my news and she said that I would be invited for a scan at around 7 weeks - 2nd week December. I am relieved as it isn&#8217;t to far away but still scared to death. No mention of a blood test though - is it normal not to have a quantitive HCG or should I be pestering my GP, do you think? 

I still feel nothing; the odd twinge and ocassional light headedness but nothing more. Wondering if I should do one more C/B Digi in 7-10 days to see if it moves me from 1-2 weeks to 2-3 weeks ? However, I do not want to get obsessed as I found out last time around that a positive pregnancy test means very little &#8211; I was still doing them and getting BFP&#8217;s long after the pregnancy had stopped developing.

Ladies, if any of you think I&#8217;m insensitive talking about it on this thread then please PM and tell me so &#8211; I promise I will not be offended.

Hopes. X


----------



## RebaRezzelba

OMG Hopes - im so excited and happy for you - a little mexican baby (remember I asked you to bring me one home too.....???) 

Rowan - gorgeous dress -and great ankles too!!! :winkwink:

Hope everyone else is well - ive just skimmed the thread so sorry if Im not replying to anyone!!! 

AFM - i got another high on CBFM on sat, then a peak on Sun and a peak again this am. We DTD fri, sun, and today at lunchtime..... My temp was down today too which usually happens post ov so hoping for a rise tomorrow and that should confirm it. Not that I ever doubted I ov'd but nice to see a peak on the monitor. 

Then its the dreaded 2WW for me - oh well not holding my breath but wouldnt it be great 1st time using the monitor! 

okay hope you ladies have a nice evening, :thumbup:


----------



## hopes fading

Hi Reba :wave: and thanks - I hope I can pass my Mexican luck on to you all...

Wishing you lots of luck this cycle. X


----------



## Rowan75

Hopes thats brill that you can have a 7 week scan - yey! I didnt get hcg checked on either of mine the midwife said its not somehting they do - may be worth asking for tho to see if they will? fingers totally crossed for you hon! 

babydust reba! 

x


----------



## Beanwood

Hi everybody 

Hopes please don't go anywhere, its nice hearing how you are getting on. XX

Reba how are you finding the fertility monitor? Am considering purchasing one.

Rowan -:hugs:

Hi everybody else hope you are all ok. XX


----------



## Beanwood

Hopeful

Let us know how you get on tomorrow. X


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey girls,
Wasnt able to use temp today as i was tossing and turning all night and wide awake at half three!! Did take it and it was 37.45...a whole degree more than yesterday?!! That is unheard of for me!!! Think it must be the cold and cystitis! Temp last night was into 38 degrees, again, unheard of for me!!
Am hoping i sleep tonight and can get a true reading in morning!!
Hopes im glad youre getting an early scan, how exciting!!x


----------



## Rowan75

thanks Bean - how are you doing?:hugs:

Dream thats a scorcher! Anything over 37.5 is a fever so it's going to be hard to tell - how frustrating for you! fingers crossed your cold and cystitis ease soon x

Hopeful hope your appointment is ok and you get some positive info x


----------



## dreamofabean

Morning all!
Well i slept straight through last night so i know my temps is valid....37.36! Crazy high for me! I think ive ovulated but temps are being skewed the infection and cold! i suppose time will tell as my antibiotics start to kick in! xx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Beanwood said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Hopes please don't go anywhere, its nice hearing how you are getting on. XX
> 
> Reba how are you finding the fertility monitor? Am considering purchasing one.
> 
> Rowan -:hugs:
> 
> Hi everybody else hope you are all ok. XX

Hi Bean - its working good for me - i got 6 highs then 2 peaks and then another high this am so its doing exactly what it says on the box! Whether it results in a BFP though thats a whole other story. I think its good because usually we would be DTD constantly from CD11 til CD16 and we'd we tired and worn out - the monitor detected that CD17 was my Ov day so I would of missed it if it hadnt been for the monitor. With the monitor we were jusy doing it every other day cos I knew I didnt have my peak yet. 

I got mine on Amazon for £45 less than Boots so def go online to get one. I used 13 sticks too which I'm pissed off about as that means another box for next cycle - hopefully it wont start asking me to use a stick until CD9 next time (it was CD6 this time). 

hope your well!


----------



## hopefulchick

Morning ladies

Just can't seem to shake this sickness. Been trying to rest and drink some nice hot (green) tea and chicken soup. :coffee:

Did an opk this morning and it is nearly positive so thats a good thing. I was getting worried for a bit becuase they were not getting darker. I am going by my opk's this cycle because my temps are out of wack due to being sick, just like dream.

Just waiting on DH to get off so that we can try to get some answers today. Just keep thinking about how cruel it would be if everything is just fine and they have us worked up over nothing! :growlmad: Just gonna hope for the best because that is all we can do. :shrug:

Hope everyone is doing ok. As soon as I feel a bit better I will adress everyone individually. Just know, that wherever you are in your cycle or pregnancy, that I am wishing you nothing but the best :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hopes fading

Hi everyone. 

Hopeful, lots of luck, let us know soonest. X

I hope you don't mind if I have a bit of a moan? OH just doesn't seem to understand why I am so worried that we will miscarry again, he gets impatient whenever I mention it. I am of course happy to have my BFP - it's what we have been working towards for all this time! But as I know you will all understand, along with the BFP comes the knowledge that there's still a very long way to go. Pregnancy remains a miracle to me; I am completely in awe of it and can't imagine my body actually doing everything it is supposed to do...

I have also started to worry about a possible link between clomid and miscarriage; I can't find any statistics on it but I am wondering if there is a higher risk - what are your views?

So sorry if I am saying things no one wants to hear :Blush: I just need reassurance and understanding at the moment and I don't think I'll be getting it from OH. If this pregnancy fails I really don't know how I'll cope - it has bought back such vivid memories of the last time and I suddenly remember the overwhelming disappointment that stayed with me for so many months. They were the worst months of my life so far.

Bean, Rowan - I hope that you guys don't mind me talking like this; I'd hate to upset any of my friends here.

Other than a scan at 7 weeks my only plan is to try another CB digi in 7-10 days and see if it moves me to 2-3 weeks - thinking this will be my only indication that things are progressing? I have no symptoms yet at all and I thought I would have by now.

A very worried Hopes. X


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Hopes

I am sorry that you are feeling this way, but I do totally understand. I was stressed this time and i hadn't even experienced a mc before. I don't mind you talking about it hun.

I asked my doc about the clomid / miscarriage link when I went on thursday. He said that t would not have been that, but chromosomal defect and that nothing would have changed the result. So clomid was not a factor. As for symptoms, mine with the boys started 6 - 7 weeks. Also you may not get any anyway. The girl at work who is now 21weeks pregnant had no symptoms at all. There was me sickness all day, headaches etc.... and not even really pregnant as it turns out. 

I am really feeling for you. You just want to enjoy the fact that you have a bfp but you are worried about all the milestones. I know if I get another bfp i will be exactly the same as you.

Maybe DH is dealing with it in his own way. My husband thought I was mad. He said when you have seen the scan you will come home and start worrying about something else. He was probably right. 

Sending you lots of love and hugs. Try and just look after yourself and when you do worry don't beat yourself up about it. It is only natural. XX


----------



## Rowan75

big hugs hopes - its totally natural hon - short of hiring a live in sonographer I think you will worry a bit everyday - that lovely cushion of excitement has been whipped away from you and I wish I could give it back to you - am saying a little prayer for yours and Mrs Gs babies every day and hope is all we can do. Would your DH object to booking a 9 week private scan as well do you think? 2 week chunks seem to be easier to get through. we were going to buy a doppler as well - sonoline b x 

I think there is always the worry for me that my eggs just arent up to scratch but I suppose we may never know. Its good to hear you guys having good results with the opks and fertility monitors - I'd give the expensive ones a try but the endless positives get me down so it must be something different with my hormones - does anyone else get that? I presume it correlates with scan evidence that my body tries and tries to ov but doesnt release the eggs? 

fingers crossed for you hopeful and reba

big hugs bean

dream hope your germies go soon x


----------



## Rowan75

ps i hope its ok that i still check in even though im actively not trying for the next few months? I really like to see what you guys are up to and do worry when everyone has things going on and I think would miss you guys a lot if i didnt check in x


----------



## hopefulchick

Well, the doctor was not in the office. Can't have a sit down until Thurs morning. The nurse gave us a copy of the results and I am at a loss.

Results:

Sperm count: < 1 million / Normal range: 20-150 million

% Motility: 0 / Normal range: 70-100 %

Morphology: rare degenerated sperm identified


I know this is bad, probably really bad but does anyone know what this means???? :cry:


----------



## dreamofabean

:hugs: Oh hopeful im so sorry honey. :hugs: I have no idea what the morphology comment means. :nope:
Sending you massive hugs xxx :hugs:


----------



## hopes fading

Good morning ladies and as always, thanks for all your kind comments, you have really cheered me up. I know that if the worst happens then with your help, I'll get through it. X 

Rowan, I will defo pay for a scan at 9 weeks if we are Ok at 7 weeks. Don't go anywhere - even if we all end up doing different things from clomid I think our group should remain intact. Perhaps will just start a new thread with a different title!?

Hopeful, my heart goes out to you. I can't believe they have given you these numbers but with no explanation. I really don't know anything about SA but there are a lot of ladies on here dealing with male factor and I am sure they can help you. What is the next step, when will you talk to the Dr and will DH be re-tested? Sending you lots of positive vibes.

Everyone else, I hope that you are all happy and well. Reba, great news that the monitor seems to be working for you - I hope it is what makes a difference to you.

Hopes. X


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning Ladies, 

Hopes - thanks - i hope it works for me too. I really hope everything goes well for you at the scan - im sure it will but you cant help but feel nervous Im sure! 

Hopeful - im not sure what the results mean - i hope its just a matter of changing diet and getting loads of vitamins into you DH to correct any problems - get him on the fruit & Veg straight away! 

Rowan - of course its still okay to check in here - dont be going anywhere! 

Hope everyone else is well. 

AFM - I got a low this am on the CBFM so Ov has officially happened - temps went from 36.41 (Saturday) & 36.34 (monday) up to 36.60 (yesterday) and 36.65 (today) so its on the way up. I didnt have any EWCM though which is a worry. So im officially in the 2WW - 2 DPO today - hurry up 2WW...........


----------



## Rowan75

Hopeful big hugs - Im not sure what to make of them - like is the use of the word rare because the sperm are rare or because there are only a few degenerated sperm found? Must be sooo frustrating! Like Hopes says there may be ladies on here who probably have a wealth of knowledge about male factor - its so good that we can all share our knowledge on here as the medics arent often good at explaining I find. Is it the first set of SA your DH has had done? 

Like dream says I hope its something that can be approached in a not too stressful way hon - big hugs 

afm - seems to be easing off which is worrying me in case Ive big clots which are stuck - got another scan this afternoon tho at EPAC so should be able to find out. 

seen Dr this am - definately have to wait til 3rd mc before am allowed tests - Grr!! It feels so so clinical and cold. My thoughts on it are so confused and conflicted. He did a dummy referral to fertility clinic tho and the waiting list for one hospital is really short and its a new clinic and the waiting list for where I used to go is longer. Im not ready to be re-referred yet but what do you think ladies - should I go for the clinic I have been going to or a new one? The new one is part of the same nhs trust Im with and the old one is another trust which has made paperwork more complicated 

x


----------



## hopefulchick

I feel so uneasy because I am used to focusing on my body and doing everything I possibly can to conceive but it is hard when there is something out of your control. Really anxious to speak to the doc on Thurs. morning and hopefully they will suggest a retest. I hope this is something we can change, if not, it is likely that we have to do ivf?!?!?:shrug:


----------



## hopes fading

Hi all. Just a quickie. 

Hopeful, I completely understand what you are saying; having the control taken away is not nice. It sounds like you have a wonderful DH though and I am sure he will do all that he can. I hope he isn't taking this too hard. X

Rowan, the new clinic sounds worth a try... I am sorry you can't get testing until you've m/c 3 times. Clearly these rules have been invented by someone with no fertility issues who has not had to live through one m/c. Grrrrrrrrrrrr! X

Reba, I have not seen EWCM (nada, none, zero) for several cycles; certainly none since I've been taking clomid. I think I still produced it but it stayed higher up! So, anyway, I wouldn't stress about that. Do you drink green tea - it is said to help with CM and fertility in general? Your temps sound encouraging, I shall keep my fingers x'ed it stays high. X

Bean and Dreams, how are you both today? X

Hopes. X


----------



## RebaRezzelba

hopes fading said:


> Hi all. Just a quickie.
> 
> Hopeful, I completely understand what you are saying; having the control taken away is not nice. It sounds like you have a wonderful DH though and I am sure he will do all that he can. I hope he isn't taking this too hard. X
> 
> Rowan, the new clinic sounds worth a try... I am sorry you can't get testing until you've m/c 3 times. Clearly these rules have been invented by someone with no fertility issues who has not had to live through one m/c. Grrrrrrrrrrrr! X
> 
> Reba, I have not seen EWCM (nada, none, zero) for several cycles; certainly none since I've been taking clomid. I think I still produced it but it stayed higher up! So, anyway, I wouldn't stress about that. Do you drink green tea - it is said to help with CM and fertility in general? Your temps sound encouraging, I shall keep my fingers x'ed it stays high. X
> 
> Bean and Dreams, how are you both today? X
> 
> Hopes. X

Yeah Im hoping my EWCM was high up too and thats why i didnt notice it - i hope!!! 

Yeah I drink the odd cup but ran out a week or 2 ago and never got anymore - but I will this evening as heading into town so will go to Holland & Barratt. 

Thanks - fingers crossed it works for us - trying to stay hopeful but afraid to be too hopeful and then it all to come crashing down when AF arrives. I need to just forget about TTC and chill-lax!


----------



## dreamofabean

hopefulchick said:


> I feel so uneasy because I am used to focusing on my body and doing everything I possibly can to conceive but it is hard when there is something out of your control. Really anxious to speak to the doc on Thurs. morning and hopefully they will suggest a retest. I hope this is something we can change, if not, it is likely that we have to do ivf?!?!?:shrug:

That's exactly how i've felt lately hun, you get to a stage where they are kind of sorting your probs and then this comes out of the blue :hugs:
I would image they will retest in 3 months as that is how long it takes to totally refresh the whole 'stock' of sperm. 
Has your oh been poorly in the past 3 months? It can make a big difference. Is he taking any vits? Ive put my dh on wellman conception and im hoping it makes a difference. 
Im sure you will feel better once youve spoken to the doctor. My nurse suggested that clomid may be an option for my dh so maybe ask about that??? 
I was told that for iui you need 2 million good quality, good motility swimmers which we didnt have last time so hoping we do next! 
Always here if you need to talk hun :hugs:


----------



## hopefulchick

Hey everyone

Thanks for all the support. :hugs:

We have our appointment this morning so fingers crossed that this is something that we can change! 

DH has not been sick in the last three months, in fact he hardly ever gets sick. But he does not take supplements and hates vegetables.

We are going today to find the loosest boxers possible, I don't care if they keep falling down, he is going to wear them.

He woke up yesterday morning as was sitting at the computer googling how to improve his count, motility, etc. I can see that it has really shook him even though he is super laid back. He is ok with starting vitamins so we will be ordering some today or are they available at the store??

He asked me yesterday if I thought any different of him (of course I don't) but it made me think if he thought any different of me because I was having issues with ovulating properly. He said no.

We have always been open to the possibilty that we would need ivf. The insurance that we will be gettig soon covers it, so thats a good thing I guess.

Even though the results were so poor, we still are trying this cycle. Is that weird? I couldn't see my ovaries being all swollen for no reason :dohh:

Sorry for rambling this morning.

Thanks for listening and I hope you all are well.:hugs:


----------



## hopefulchick

Just thought I would share my reading that I got from the ttc psychic cheri22:

"_They show JAN and GIRL so this is either birth month, concieve month or the month you find out in.


They are also mentioning something to do with APRIL and showing me some flowers. Not sure if there is a wedding planned at that time, or if someone who passed over in april or relating to april is passing this information through. They just show me a women who has passed and shes saying april and showing me flowers.. lots of flowers._"

I also posted this in my new journal if you guys want to visit my journal:thumbup:

Ok, gotta go to our appointment.....


----------



## hopefulchick

Just got back from the doc.
The doc was quite taken back by the results and even called the lab to ask questions. So he ordered an ultrasound of DH testicles to check for a varicocele that would inhibit sperm production and quality. He had already examined him so I thought we were in the clear for that but he says sometimes these varicoceles can not be able to be felt through examination. He also ordered a repeat analysis.

Me and DH went straight to get his ultrasound and it went pretty quick. The tech told him that the right testicle was fine but there was some minor blockage in the left testicle. So, I am not sure where we stand right now.


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey all,
Hopeful im glad you are getting answers honey, even if it doesn't feel like it's helping at the moment, it will once you've got your head around it. We are also still trying although we know there's not much chance!x


----------



## hopes fading

Hi all.

Hopeful, it sounds as though your doc is pretty thorough; I'm sure that whatever is wrong they will find and fix quick. Of course you must still try this cycle, mother nature really does work in mysterious ways.

WishinG you and Dream and oF course everyone else loads of dust.

Afm, in just 1 short week I have turned into a mad woman; pinching my nipples constantly to see if they hurt - which they have been (though not as much as I would have expected!) Then last nigh the pain suddenly stopped and so I have convinced myself all is not well. I saw my Doc yesterday and she said they don't do blood tests to measure the amount of HCG. I will call the private clinic this morning and see if they do and if they think I should have one.

Baby dust, Hopes. X


----------



## hopefulchick

Hopes

I thought all doctors use a hcg blood test to confirm pregnancy? I know that is standard practice in the US. Did you have one when you were pregnant before? Keep us updated :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulchick

Wow dream!!! Just peeked in on your chart and it looks quite good hun!! It is amazing and all with no meds!! Gives me hope:flower:


----------



## hopes fading

Hi Hopeful. There are two types of HCG test; one that confirms pregnancy and one that checks the levels of HCG are in keeping with the number of weeks of pregnancy. The lady I spoke to this morning was really sweet and tried to reassure me that symptoms coming and going is completely normal (it didn't work)! She said they don't recommend the quantitative HCG test as it is not always accurate; it relies on HCG doubling every 24 hours but in some normal pregnancies this doesn&#8217;t happen and in some failed pregnancies; it still rises at this level. I hope that makes sense?! 
So, it looks as though I just have to wait 3 weeks for a scan. I'm so sorry to whine and I promise that if ever I get to 12 weeks and all is well then you won't here a single complaint from me. But right now it feels like an impossible dream; I don't feel in the slightest bit pregnant and that is how I felt before and we all know how that turned out. 

Please someone else share some happy, positive news / thoughts?

Hopes. X


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning ladies 

Hopes - i really hope you have nothing to worry about (easier said than done though Im sure). Will they do a HCG test for you if you pay for it? Im sure its normal for symptoms to come and go - try not to stress too much. :thumbup:

Hopeful - I really hope the blockage can be treated and thats all it takes for you to get your BFP. What is the protocol now for your DH? How do they treat this? Im sure all will be fine. :hugs:

I hope everyone else is well. 

AFM - nothing much to report - im 4DPO today I think. No real signs or symptoms just ones Ive had before so nothing new standing out. 2 friends had baby girls yesterday and wednesday - i was happy when I heard but Im slowing getting depressed about it thinking will I ever get to experience this for myself - i really can't see it but then somedays I can see it (i picture myself in labour..... ) 

Cant wait to finish the clomid and stop TTC for a while - i need to for my own sanity! :wohoo:


----------



## hopes fading

Reba, they will do the test but it could either give me false hope - or false worry! Knowing how I am, I don't think it wise? Will see how I feel next week but will try and wait if I possibly can.

I really hope this is your month...

X


----------



## hopefulchick

Well our follow up appointment will likely not be for some time because DH is going out of state for work for two weeks, so I am glad that we got in right away for the scan. We take the 2nd analysis to the lab when he gets back home tomorrow but we will not likely get back with the urologist until mid December.:wacko: So not having an official plan right now is kinda driving me crazy!


----------



## hopes fading

Hopeful, it's unforunate but maybe a few weeks will help the spermies, now that DH is on vits etc? I hope you keep busy / distracted and it goes quickly for you... X


----------



## Rowan75

afternoon ladies

oh lots of hugs for everyone! we'll ahve to remember these awful times when we have children having temper tantrums in the supermarket and we can smile and think well im glad you're here after the long wait! :)

hopeful it sounds like youre getting good treatment and thats great but its such a shame you are encountering more challenges - bet its shook DH up bless him. I hope the vits help and that you get some answers and advice on your next visit to the dr. 

Im finding the idea of a break quite restful and I think much needed for our relationship for us to have some fun and go out on dates and drink and do the doo for fun and live for the moment - the last few months have been quite a strain. Im getting a necklace for Christmas from DH which Ive picked charms for, 2 angel wings and a birthstone for Jan and June and a heart charm to go in the middle, Im going to have that instead of my tattoos :) 

Hopes big hugs - we'll help you through the next few weeks as best we can x

just got a delivery of baby clothes for all my friends babies, I ordered online as I couldnt bear to go in the shops....am a bit nervous about being Godmother next Sunday but its just one of those grit your teeth and find courage moments isnt it x

afm - CD7 and the bleeding seems to be stopping - brill and also a bit sad, but it means I can get out of the house, got signed off from the opthamologist yesterday so can drive - woo! I may have the visual snow for the rest of my life which is annoying but we'll see what time brings..my cycle is different to any other so it's going to be interesting! Maybe I'll suddenly be ovulating every month without help :) 

love to all x


----------



## dreamofabean

hopefulchick said:


> Wow dream!!! Just peeked in on your chart and it looks quite good hun!! It is amazing and all with no meds!! Gives me hope:flower:

:thumbup:Thanks hun!! It's actually looking better than my chart when i oved with clomid! hee hee. Just hoping its not infection etc, but ive been on antibitoics since monday night so i dont think it is!! :happydance: Have had my 7dpo bloods done today although im only 6dpo i think! FF says 5 but its fibbing!!! hee hee. So will call tuesday and see what the results are!x


----------



## Beanwood

Rowan75 said:


> afternoon ladies
> 
> oh lots of hugs for everyone! we'll ahve to remember these awful times when we have children having temper tantrums in the supermarket and we can smile and think well im glad you're here after the long wait! :)
> 
> hopeful it sounds like youre getting good treatment and thats great but its such a shame you are encountering more challenges - bet its shook DH up bless him. I hope the vits help and that you get some answers and advice on your next visit to the dr.
> 
> Im finding the idea of a break quite restful and I think much needed for our relationship for us to have some fun and go out on dates and drink and do the doo for fun and live for the moment - the last few months have been quite a strain. Im getting a necklace for Christmas from DH which Ive picked charms for, 2 angel wings and a birthstone for Jan and June and a heart charm to go in the middle, Im going to have that instead of my tattoos :)
> 
> Hopes big hugs - we'll help you through the next few weeks as best we can x
> 
> just got a delivery of baby clothes for all my friends babies, I ordered online as I couldnt bear to go in the shops....am a bit nervous about being Godmother next Sunday but its just one of those grit your teeth and find courage moments isnt it x
> 
> afm - CD7 and the bleeding seems to be stopping - brill and also a bit sad, but it means I can get out of the house, got signed off from the opthamologist yesterday so can drive - woo! I may have the visual snow for the rest of my life which is annoying but we'll see what time brings..my cycle is different to any other so it's going to be interesting! Maybe I'll suddenly be ovulating every month without help :)
> 
> love to all x

Hi Rowan 


I know what you mean I even said to the doctor do you think i might start ovulating again. Visual snow - whats that like? 

It feels better when you get out, nothing worse than being stuck indoors.

I really hope that sunday is not to painful for you.

Rowan sending you lots and lots of big hugs. XX

AFM - Have had row with my dh. I have had a drink of wine and he has shouted at me saying its a depressant thats why you feel sad. Yeah maybe its not helping but I can't help feeling low. He was like whats a matter, dohhhh liek you have to ask. Oh and I am really blocked up. Know that the terrible cold is cominhg. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## hopefulchick

Hey ladies :flower:

Hopes- keeping my fingers crossed for you hun. I know it must be difficult after everything that has happened in the past. I have a good feeling about you and the little bean! :thumbup::baby:

Rowan- That is just awful to have visual snow forever. I hope it fades in time. Have you adjusted to it or is it still quite bothersome? I will be thinking of you on Sunday, I don't know how but when it is necessary, we find the courage to remain strong even when our heart is breaking.:hugs:

Bean- Sorry you and DH are having a hard time and I personally think you should have a glass of wine to relax if need be. Sorry he doesn't understand what you are going through right now. Men just don't get it sometimes, they're not made like us :wacko: I am here whenever you need to talk.:hugs:

Reba- I also have invisions of me in labor. I don't know when and I don't even know how but I am sure I will be in labor one day!! And you will too:thumbup:

Dream- I am just sure your results will be good! I know it has to feel good after all you have been through hun!:hugs:

Hugs to anyone I have not mentioned:hugs: 

AFM- Well, just trying to get in the holiday mood and have the mindset that whatever will be, will be. I am looking forward to not taking Clomid next cycle!! Guess I will be hoping that my chart looks like dreams chart:winkwink:
I have already accepted the fact that this cycle is probably a bust and have taken Clomid in vain but it aint over till AF sings:shrug:

It sounds pretty crazy that I was super excited to take the Clomid and now I am almost just as excited to stop taking it:muaha: Am I just crazy??


----------



## Beanwood

Not crazy hun just ttc. XXXXX (Thats how it makes you feel) xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Rowan75

I was speaking to my friend who ttc for 10 years and she said ttc is the hardest thing - I dont think some people will ever understand it. Bean big hugs - my Dh doesnt feel the losses to the depth I do - and he really doesnt understand how it hurts to see babies etc - I think its so different for women. I keep having dreams hes giong to leave me - think am feeling insecure and a bit of a failure tbh! 

visual snow is like its snowing all the time https://www.visionsimulations.com/index.php
you can get an image - Im used to it now tbh but it would be nice if it went :) that site shows pretty much all the symptoms Ive been having - was sooo plased when I found it and could show DH what i was on about and that it wasnt in my mind! :) 

afm - bleeding has stopped and we had a lovely session last night! was thinking about the not trying and its kind of hard when you dont know when / if you're going to ov! :) sods law when were not trying itll happen! 

im hoping everyone has improved cycles off the clomid :) 

x


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi all,
Rowan i cant imagine what it would be like to live with your vision like that!!
I'm a bit disappointed today :( Last night noticed a little bit of peachy/pink cm and got excited. Today there is a huge temp drop :( Still high for me if not oved but im wondering if i have now? :( x


----------



## hopefulchick

Oh Rowan, sounds and LOOKS awful! I am glad that we were able to see what you are truly going through.:hugs: I really hope it fades soon. Must be really bad in the dark?!?! I am also hoping that Clomid gives our bodies a jump start in the right direction. I don't have a clue what it feels like to O without Clomid??

Dream, really, really don't want to get your hopes up but just keep in mind that implantation is sometimes linked to a one day temp drop! Lets hope it stays above cover hun:thumbup:


----------



## hopefulchick

I was just thinking that we should make a team name and graphic that we can all put in our signature. What do you guys think?


----------



## Beanwood

Sounds like a good idea hopeful. XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## dreamofabean

hopefulchick said:


> Dream, really, really don't want to get your hopes up but just keep in mind that implantation is sometimes linked to a one day temp drop! Lets hope it stays above cover hun:thumbup:

Thanks hun. It had crossed my mind but my cold is now almost gone too so i wondered if it was a fever after all? I dont know!! Have had weird 'cramps' today. Not very painful but tugging kind of thing. Dont want to get my hopes up as cervix is very low and surely it should be high if i was pg?

Love the idea of a siggy!!x


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Rowan had a look on that website. OMG must be so hard. 

Dream - You never, never know.......

Hi everybody else hope you are all. 

AFM - have horrible cold, ears blocked, nose blocked, throat sore etc........ Had a bit of discharge todayso wondering if period might be coming soon. XX


----------



## dreamofabean

Awww that's exactly how i've been lately! Had a stinking cold! Hope it eases soon!
I'm not holding out much hope at all but thank you! Will see in a week's time i suppose as pretty sure if i oved it was last saturday!x


----------



## hopes fading

Good morning :friends: Just a quickie as I am off to do the supermarket shop in a sec - how dull!

Hopeful, lovely idea about the team name & logo, I'm in! I hope you are getting into the holiday spirit, it's a nice distraction for us all. X

Rowan, is it today you are performing Godmother duties? I am sure you will handle it with total dignity and I know that one day, it will be your babies christening and you will be so much more than Godmother! I am glad you had a good session, it is so important not to lose the joy of sex altogeher hey. Checked out your visual snow and noticed floaters on the page. I had them once and was totally freaked out. Luckily for me it passed eventually; I now only see a couple when I'm really tired. I hope you have 100% recovery too as it is simply not nice! Hugs. X

Bean, I totally hear you on the wine front. I tend to head straight for the bottle when I am down, although I know it's a depressant. Usually it results in arguments with OH too. Not great - but it is a necessary release at times. I guess DH only says stuff because he cares but don't be too hard on yourself for having a little of something that makes you feel better - even if only for a short while! X

Reba, I really hope this is your cycle... X

Dream, try not to lose heart, I hope it was a temp dip due to implantation and as for the cervix position, I am not expert but I read a bit about it (thinking it may be something I could try) and so many posts said it was an unreliable method and so I didn't bother. I hope this 1ww goes fast for you and have my fingers firmly x'ed. X

Hello to anyone I've missed. :wave:

I took another CB Digi this morning in the hope of moving on to 2-3 weeks but instead, the test totally failed! Furious and woud like to physically assault the individual responsible for making the faulty test!!! Unsure whether to buy another today - OH thinks I should just wait? Hopes. X


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Afternoon ladies. 

Seems like there are a few colds/flus going around - hope you are all doing well. 

Nothing much to report from me. My CBFM is still asking me for pee sticks (i have one left now so thats 20 gone this month). It better stop asking cos I aint buying more for this cycle - im sure it realises its asked for 19 already and will stop after tomorrow. It better just use 10 next cycle as I cant be buying a box every month - expensive habit! 

No signs/symptoms really to report - well nothing worth noting or that might be preg related. I was nauseous all day yesterday after eating but think I just ate too much (and too much sweet things) so felt the sugar overload effects. Feel it again now (after my lunch) but again ate too much probably. 

Can I ask a really embarrassing question...... do any of you experience gas/air from your va-jay jay!!!! :blush: I have been getting it all day. I was sweeping the floor and every movement caused an air pocket to release!!!! :haha: Its so weird. Ever hear of that as a sign or symptom? so embarrassing...... thankfully i was alone when it was happening.


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies 

been a bit too down to check in im afraid :( am hoping to feel a bit better today. Thanks re the visual stuff - its a lot easier to deal with now the massive orbs and floaters have gone but it would be lovely if it went back to normal - I drove for the first time in the dark last night and lets just say my new special vision is not suited to driving in the dark - balls! no good in winter! 

Its the Christening this coming Sunday and tbh Im not sure how Ill do - thanks for having faith in me and Ill re read your thoughts when Im getting ready to go Im sure...but at the moment I cant see a baby on an advert without crying for 2 hours...so Im not sure how Ill be when surrounded by babies and having to be up there in public. I just want to hide at the moment! 

Reba is your machinne still saying positive tests? Is that when it asks you to poas? Never used one so am intriegued! 

Dream you never know re implantation dip - fingers crossed - my cervix takes a while to change when bfp - when it does its very very squishy :) 

Hopes when will you be having your scan? My friend who lost a baby the month before my first baby is expecting a week after I would have been with my second and she just had another scan at 9 weeks (which was her big scary date to get past) and everythings fine - waving arms and everything - a gorgeous pic! 

afm CD11 still creamy cm with spotting temp has risen from 36.41 to 36.52 today - its going to be an interesting cycle 

Bean have you not had af yet hon? 

hopeful how are you feeling? 

x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning ladies, 

Rowan - sorry your feeling so down. :hugs: I hope the christening next week is okay for you - when I feel like im about to start crying at events like that I sign a song in my head to totally take my mind of it all - it works most of the time (but make sure its a fun up beat song and not a sad one!!! ). Im sure you'll get through it :hugs:

No my machine is saying low on the tests - usually it give you a few lows, then approx 5 highs and then 2 peaks and then 1 more low and then it stops asking you to pee on a stick. Mine however gave me 3 lows, 7 highs, 2 peaks, 1 high and now 7 more lows - so 20 test sticks used in total. I have no more sticks so if it asks again tomorrow then I cant do it but Im sure there is some mechanism inside it thats can detect 20 sticks used so it will prob stop asking tomorrow. Then it will start around CD6 again (hopefully not til CD8 or 9 though next cycle - its very boring doing that every morning). 

Im still tracking my temps and its up at 36.77 this am - it was 36.65 yesterday I think so its going up. And I looked back on all my Temps from a few years ago and my temp is def higher now that Im on the clomid. 

Anyway nothing to report signs or symptom wise - just pain in my back/side - but again ive had this before!


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi girls,
laptop has broken to only just got chance to get on! Had blood results and my ovaries did it!!! Whoop! I ovulated! So pleased!!!! :) 
Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## Rowan75

fingers crossed reba and Dream - maybe its your month! x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

good luck Dream. :thumbup:


----------



## hopes fading

Hello all.

Dream, so pleased you o'd on your own, this is such good news. I am keeping my fingers x'ed - it would be wonderful to conceive naturally. X

Reba, not long to wait now! X

Rowan, really sorry to hear you are feeling down. I am sending hugs and hoping you get some good news soon. X

Bean, Hopeful, how are you both? X

I had a quantitative HCG test yesterday (privately) the lady who did it (unsure of her title) was a bit off with me, implying it was a waste of time and not accurate enough to be helpful. I felt quite low when I left and a bit ridiculous for spending £110 on 2 useless blood tests! However, she rang me later in the afternoon and said "well, I don't know why you aren't feeling pregnant - you've sure got a lot of the pregnancy hormone in your body"! She said that although she had originally told me the test was pretty pointless, the high number (10,842) gives her no cause of concern and it's up to me if I want to repeat it in 2 days time. Naturally I will; just to check it is still increasing but that little bit of news has lifted my spirits totally. For the past 24 hours, I have felt hopeful of a happy outcome; though I still know I have a long way to go. She also said the level implies I am a few days further than I think but having checked my dates approx. 2000 times, I dont think I can be. It did get me wondering if there are twins on board!? But I still have no symptoms whatsoever (apart from a rumbling tummy for 30 mins after every meal) and so it is probably just the one in there. Anyway, I will update after the test tomorrow and I think I am having a scan 8th December.

Hopes. X


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hi ladies, can i rejoin please? I miscarried on saturday at 5wk 3days so im having a month off clomid (and ill just use OPK's) then im going to use my 3rd cycle of clomid on my next cycle if i dont catch another little pea this month.

congratulations hopes, im really happy for you :hugs: and im so glad your HCG levels are increasing and the lady got her comeuppance ha! xx

Rowan, i hope your feeling better soon hun.. :(... im on abit of an emotional rollercoaster at the minute too :hugs: xx

dream, congratulations on your ovulation :dance: i hope this is your month huni xx


----------



## hopes fading

Mrs G, I'm terribly sorry for you and DH. What happened? There are no words I can offer but I and the other ladies will help you in any way we can. I hope you are being looked after well. XXX

Hugs to you all. XXX


----------



## hopefulchick

Hi ladies :flower:

Haven't been on because I have been down with food poisening for the last 3 days :sick: I think it came from some bad pizza:shrug:

(tmi) As soon as I get it to stop coming out of one end, it starts coming out of the other!:blush:

One good thing is I have lost about 5 pounds in the last few days:thumbup:

Gotta go in for day 21 bloodwork tomorrow morning.

Dream- That is absolutely fab!!!! :happydance:I hope this is your month hun:thumbup:

MrsG- Absolutely sorry for your loss. I can only imagine how you feel. I am here if you need to talk, vent or anything:hugs:

Reba- keep us posted on your signs and symptoms. I also have let air out of my va- jay-jay:blush: It mostly happens when I have sex in wierd positions that allows air to enter:blush:

Bean- Hope you are well:flower: Any news on the bleeding?

Hopes- That is wonderful news about your hcg!!! Can't wait to hear about your scan. Wouldn't that be fab to have twins??:flower:

Rowan- I hope this next Sunday flies by so fast for you:hugs: This is your first cycle without clomid, right? I hope you have the same luck as dream.:thumbup:


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks girls! 
Mrs G, i am so sorry xxx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

hopes fading said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Dream, so pleased you o'd on your own, this is such good news. I am keeping my fingers x'ed - it would be wonderful to conceive naturally. X
> 
> Reba, not long to wait now! X
> 
> Rowan, really sorry to hear you are feeling down. I am sending hugs and hoping you get some good news soon. X
> 
> Bean, Hopeful, how are you both? X
> 
> I had a quantitative HCG test yesterday (privately) the lady who did it (unsure of her title) was a bit off with me, implying it was a waste of time and not accurate enough to be helpful. I felt quite low when I left and a bit ridiculous for spending £110 on 2 useless blood tests! However, she rang me later in the afternoon and said "well, I don't know why you aren't feeling pregnant - you've sure got a lot of the pregnancy hormone in your body"! She said that although she had originally told me the test was pretty pointless, the high number (10,842) gives her no cause of concern and it's up to me if I want to repeat it in 2 days time. Naturally I will; just to check it is still increasing but that little bit of news has lifted my spirits totally. For the past 24 hours, I have felt hopeful of a happy outcome; though I still know I have a long way to go. She also said the level implies I am a few days further than I think but having checked my dates approx. 2000 times, I dont think I can be. It did get me wondering if there are twins on board!? But I still have no symptoms whatsoever (apart from a rumbling tummy for 30 mins after every meal) and so it is probably just the one in there. Anyway, I will update after the test tomorrow and I think I am having a scan 8th December.
> 
> Hopes. X

great levels - there's def one (if not 2) on board anyway. Hope that has put your mind at ease and you can start to enjoy the pregnancy. :thumbup:

Yeah not long for me to test (but I dont usually test - i just wait for AF to show).


----------



## RebaRezzelba

MrsGAnderson said:


> Hi ladies, can i rejoin please? I miscarried on saturday at 5wk 3days so im having a month off clomid (and ill just use OPK's) then im going to use my 3rd cycle of clomid on my next cycle if i dont catch another little pea this month.
> 
> congratulations hopes, im really happy for you :hugs: and im so glad your HCG levels are increasing and the lady got her comeuppance ha! xx
> 
> Rowan, i hope your feeling better soon hun.. :(... im on abit of an emotional rollercoaster at the minute too :hugs: xx
> 
> dream, congratulations on your ovulation :dance: i hope this is your month huni xx

Oh Mrs G I'm so sorry for your loss. Thats just awful. Hope your feeling okay and your looking after yourself. :hugs:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

hopefulchick said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> Haven't been on because I have been down with food poisening for the last 3 days :sick: I think it came from some bad pizza:shrug:
> 
> (tmi) As soon as I get it to stop coming out of one end, it starts coming out of the other!:blush:
> 
> One good thing is I have lost about 5 pounds in the last few days:thumbup:
> 
> Gotta go in for day 21 bloodwork tomorrow morning.
> 
> Reba- keep us posted on your signs and symptoms. I also have let air out of my va- jay-jay:blush: It mostly happens when I have sex in wierd positions that allows air to enter:blush:

Oh Hopeful - that sounds bad, myself & Dh got a bad pizza one time (from Dominos) - it tasted fine except for a few bites that had a sour taste but mostly fine. That night we were both on the loo (not together....) 

Yeah I get the air thing after sex in different positions (mainly doggy) but I havent had sex since Ov (im so lazy I cant be bothered) so just thought it was weird. 

No other signs or symptoms to note - temp is up at 36.82 (highest i ever had but ive read that clomid does that so not getting hopes up). 

Hope your 21 day levels are good.


----------



## Rowan75

so so sorry Mrs G :hugs: here if you need me hon x

Reba fingers crossed for you hon 

Hopeful hope youre feeling better soon 

Dream - had a look at your chart and I dont want to jinx anything but that looks like an implantation dip to me - fingers crossed!!!! 

Hopes brilliant hcg results - fingers crossed they keep doubling and will be counting down til 8th December! I dont think Ill relax about anyones scans ever again! Im a bag of nerves! :) 

CD12 and a little drop - this cycle is a one off when comparing it to my other charts on overlay mode 

:flower:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

hopes fading said:


> Mrs G, I'm terribly sorry for you and DH. What happened? There are no words I can offer but I and the other ladies will help you in any way we can. I hope you are being looked after well. XXX
> 
> Hugs to you all. XXX

they are not sure, i just began spotting on saturday morning which got abit heavier, and then it stopped completely and came back with vengance on the saturday evening. I went up to A&E and they did 2urine tests and bloods all negative so they told me id miscarried. I was 5w 3d along :cry: but hopefully im stoping bleeding now so we can casually try with OPKs this cycle and if no joys i will start clomid again next cycle :flower:

Thanks for all the support ladies :hugs:
xx

Hopefulchick- aww poor hun! i dont envy your food poisoning :nope: sounds like youve had a hard time these past few days, i hope your better soon xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey girls,
Rowan my temp has dropped again today so im pretty sure im out! Really crampy so think af will be here a bit early! xx


----------



## hopefulchick

dreamofabean said:


> Hey girls,
> Rowan my temp has dropped again today so im pretty sure im out! Really crampy so think af will be here a bit early! xx

Sorry dream. I hope it isn't so :hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks hopeful. I'm feeling pretty rubbish tonight. Cramps have gone and cm has actually increased. Have been dry for a couple of days and even though there not much there is some creamy cm tonight. Feeling quite emotional. It's silly as it's a bonus ive ovulated but still hard to think my body has done its job and still no baby :( 
We ahd our appointment at the fertility clinic last night and it was helpful and informative but has made me feel sad that it will probably be ivf for us. We're 26 and 28, both healthy, it just doesnt seem fair :(


----------



## MrsGAnderson

:( snap, i hope your wrong hun.. hopefully because you dont think it will have happened it will have :) thats how it happened for me.. FX 
if it helps any my CM was creamy coloured too when i got my bfp xxx


----------



## hopefulchick

dreamofabean said:


> Thanks hopeful. I'm feeling pretty rubbish tonight. Cramps have gone and cm has actually increased. Have been dry for a couple of days and even though there not much there is some creamy cm tonight. Feeling quite emotional. It's silly as it's a bonus ive ovulated but still hard to think my body has done its job and still no baby :(
> We ahd our appointment at the fertility clinic last night and it was helpful and informative but has made me feel sad that it will probably be ivf for us. We're 26 and 28, both healthy, it just doesnt seem fair :(

:hugs: It is soooo unfair!!! I keep asking myself, why us. Everyone in my entire life can get pregnant, why not us??!?!?!?!? Sadly, we may be joining you and your DH on the road to ivf depending on hubby's results.:cry:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

hopeful. I hope you and dream dont need ivf and it happens for you both this cycle. atleast youse know that youse are doing everything youse can to get this much wanted baby.. my mam said to me yesterday "i used to wonder why it took me so long to get pregnant and i would be really upset that other women would just look at a male and get caught, but atleast i knew i really wanted you and you werent a mistake"... was nice :) xx


----------



## hopefulchick

MrsGAnderson said:


> hopeful. I hope you and dream dont need ivf and it happens for you both this cycle. atleast youse know that youse are doing everything youse can to get this much wanted baby.. my mam said to me yesterday "i used to wonder why it took me so long to get pregnant and i would be really upset that other women would just look at a male and get caught, but atleast i knew i really wanted you and you werent a mistake"... was nice :) xx

That is the sweetest thing I have ever heard :cry:


----------



## Rowan75

ah Mrs G how sweet - my mam took 3 years to get me and one mc and ten years to get my sister (on the cycle after she stopped clomid cos it was turning her into a mad lady) 

and it turns out all the women on her side have had mc or early menapause and ov cysts and ov cancer so I guess we all just have faulty ovaries! my little sisters just assuming shes going to have probs bless her! At least I'll have lots of knowledge to pass on but I really hope she doesnt have to go through this! 

Dream fingers crossed for you - as Mrs G says creamy cm is a good sign - I hope this is your month x

afm - I randomly started bleeding again yest how rude! seems to be easing today and my temps gone up from 36.50 to 36.63 so who knows what its doing :) Im presuming annov this cycle but the bleeding is meaning we cant do the do for fun


----------



## hopes fading

Hello everyone.

Dream, I so hope the evil bitch doesn't get you. :witch: 

I hope that none of you ladies need more assistance than clomid, you've been through enough already. X

Mrs G, that must have been really scary for you. :hugs: I remember so well the sheer disappointment of losing a much wanted baby, it's heart breaking and I hate to think of you, and Bean and Rowan going through that. X

I really feel that our group needs a lot of luck, heaven knows we don't seem to have had much of it.

Hopeful, sorry you got food poisoning too; seems it never rains, only pours. I hope you are having a wonderful holiday. X

Reba, how are you doing? I am hoping for you... X

Love and dust to anyone I've missed. X

I got the results from my 2nd blood test yesterday; HCG has risen though not doubled. From what I've read (hopefully reliable info.) after around 6,000 the doubling time is likely to be more than 48 hours, so I am no more worried than I was before the test! The nice lady (wish I knew her title)?! was very friendly yesterday and said that although it is not an exact science, she would be quietly optimistic if she were me. She assured me again that you do not have to have symptoms to have a healthy pregnancy.

I guess it's all out of my hands, I just have to sit back and wait for a scan now. I really do want to feel more positive than I do but I can't seem to believe that it will end well.

I've been reading quite a lot of threads in TTC after a loss and Pregnancy 1st trimester. There are so many sad stories, so many ladies dealing with way too much and then so many who seemingly have it so easy. I don't really feel comfortable in the pregnancy forum tbh, I wouldn't say it anywhere other than here but I just can't deal with hearing about young girls who have not been through even a days struggle to get their BFP. I don't know why it bothers me more when they are really young, it just does. Am I a horrible person??

Hopes. X


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hopes - no your not a horrible person atall, your just like us.. i know i feel that way. I look around and think how can she get pregnant from a one night sodding stand and we are trying and trying and nothing :( so i deffinatly get that anger ha! x
Its looking good then for your little sticky bean :) aslong as the numbers are rising thats a good sign. i think you do right to just relax now and let time tell ( i secretly think i stressed too much about something being wrong that i caused my mc :cry: but im feeling ok today, very productive and ready to try again i think :))

Rowan - gosh i cant believe how much your family has gone through, thats awful! lets hope your sister hasnt had it passed down too :pray: x

hopeful - it was lovely what she said i know it did make me think, well yeah! atleast i actually really want you :) between my mum and my DH they have been a godsend. it shows how much love there is at times like this. Although i think xmas day will be tough as we would have been letting them all know on that day so i will have to take 5mins to think of little pea x

I second the much needed LUCK for this group! i think we need it, that and lots of Sticky dust :dust:

Reba - hope your doing ok hun. :hugs: xxx


----------



## hopes fading

Mrs G, please don't think you caused the m/c by stressing. From everything I've read I now believe that early m/c's are almost always out of our control; something wasn't right from the start and the pregnancy wasn't viable. When it happened to me I didn't find out until 13 weeks and they dated it back to 5 wks 2 days when the pregnancy ended. I calculated back and realised that this was a weeknd when OH was away with work and I did nothing but scream at him down the phone and get myself so stressed out I felt physically sick. Naturally, for a long time I was convinced I bought the m/c on myself. Also, I was avised that I could continue to exercise at the usual rate, which I did and so I wondered if this was also a contributing factor. I have now accepted that there was more than likely something wrong from the start and nothing I did could have changed the outcome. This time around I am not allowing myself to get stressed (hard, as I am naturally a stressed out person!) and I am not exercising - when I do it will be a very gentle workout. I still don't think it will make a difference to the outcome, but I will know I did everything I could.

I know I just sounded like a complete psycho re yelling at OH! He happens to work for a company absolutely full of good looking young girls and once a year the whole company has a training weekend. I am a little jealous and I haven't always handled it well. I am pleased to say that it was the weekend after our hol this time - I didn't yet know I was pg but luckily, I managed to remain compeletly calm and we didn't argue at all! X


----------



## MrsGAnderson

lol, your not a nutter for that though. my husband went for an interview yesterday and because he has worked for his family all his life iv never thought much of it, but this interview is for thorntons and im quite anxious incase he finds someone better than me, (not that he would even look, but you know what i mean) so i sound abit psychopathic too ha! :haha: 
Thank you hun, im sure it wasnt me stressing and worrying but i just feel like im in the greiving (blaming) part of it all atm even though i have already accepted it. i do things slightly backwards but its ok :rofl: x


----------



## hopes fading

Thank goodness I'm not the only one! Very true, it's all part of he grieving process that you must go through. Do whatever feels right to you and don't think twice about anyone other than you and DH. X


----------



## Rowan75

big hugs Hopes and Mrs G :hugs:

am keeping my fingers crossed every day for you Hopes - less than 2 weeks til your scan now [-o&lt;

well Ive kind of experimented for everyone with my 2 pregnancies - first one I exercised normally, didnt slow down, had a stressful time at work, did the doo, ate carefully etc 2nd time was off work, did no exercise, ate a lot of cakes, didnt bend, didnt stretch, didnt do the doo and it didnt make a hapeth of difference - I know people had been saying to me if a babys healthy itll be fine and if its not nothing you can do can change that but you always have that niggling worry - so Ive experienced it for myself and if I get another bfp then I'm going to approach it somewhere in between the two approaches :) 

feeling a lot better reading my book (Coming to Term Jon Cohen) its got so much interesting research in it - like I know the speil about older ladies having more problems but no-ones ever explained why - and he has and its like ahhh I get it :dohh: . I like the science behind it - he always ends a chapter with a little positive story as well :) my sister is 25 and my little sil is also 25 and has pcos so Im encouraging them to not put it off as they have found their other halves a lot earlier than me :) am feeling a lot better about ttc again....I think a few months of charting and ntnp and fun :sex: will help :) 

im going to sit and watch miracle on 34th street now instead of job hunting :)

:dust:

:flower:


----------



## Rowan75

ps thorntons...mmm chocolate! 

am on the slimming world again and exercising like a mad woman to get in trim - figure then i can eat what I like at Christmas :haha::winkwink:


----------



## hopes fading

Hi Rowan. You sound more upbeat, I'm really pelased for you. NTNP will be much nicer for a while. 
I would have been dieting like mad so that I can totally blow out at Christmas but I am really struggling now. I have eaten chocolate or cakes every day for a week, which is really unlike me. The office is full of them every day and I can no longer resist. I am still trying though, as I do not want to gain weight yet - there is no real need and although it's a shallow thing to think, I genuinely do not want to put on weight and then find out I've miscarried again. That happened last time and I felt doubly cheated - no baby but fat anyway. X

And Miracle on 34th Street is so much more fun than job hunting! Enjoy. X


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hey ladies, 

Great numbers hopes - im sure all is well with the bean. Not long to wait for the scan so you can properly relax. :thumbup:

Mrs G - hope your feeling okay :hugs:

Rowan - you def sound like your more upbeat - thats great. :hugs:

And ladies Im sure the MC had nothing to do with how you acted in the first few weeks of pregnancy - it just means there was something wrong with the foetus and it would of never survived. And if the baby did it could of been severly deformed. So please dont think you had anything to do with casuing it. 

AFM - well I really feel AF coming. I have had cramping on and off all day - keep going to the loo expecting to see my usual spotting (nothing yet but I know its coming). Both hips are sore too. 

I have a feeling im gonna be doubley gutted this month (after using the CBFM and dtd on the right days etc and still no BFP - what the hell is wrong with me???). 

I was also contimplating stopping Clomid - i Ov on my own anyway and dont really know if there is any point in me taking it - i just want to bin it and forget about TTC for Dec cos I will be pissed off at Christmas again when I get AF. Temping and using the CBFM doesnt help taking your mind of TTC either - it makes it worse. I think about TTC every minute of the day - im obsessed - i wish I could be reprogrammed back to the days when I didnt think about getting preggers.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

hey reba, yes im feeling quite productive today, iv had abit of a crisis and decided to turn my hair bright red... im looking forward to seeing how it turns out :hehe: how exciting :) and iv cleaned my living room carpet.. im feeling pretty good today. going to my friends to watch the 6th harry potter tonight before i go see the new 1 on monday :D i think you need to catch up because theres so many months from when the last one came out!

Rowan - yeh i love chocolate, but my pcos wont let me loose weight easily so iv given up for the minute. im not overweight but do feel slightly bloated as all my friends have bought me chocs to say sorry for my loss. my DH said i wont be putting on 9month of baby weight but i will put 9months worth of weight off chocolate on ha! and even more so if he gets this job! :haha: never mind eh!

Hopes - i hope your feeling ok :) still havnt heard from that interview yet. they said yest or today, im kinda hoping their just late in getting back to him and he has got it. but the more hours goes by my positive thinking is being drowned :( poor hubby xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey girls,
Hope youre all ok??
Im just plodding this end! Crampy but no sign of af so just waiting! Temp stayed the same again so we'll see x


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Mrs G I am so sorry. I have only read today as have not been on in a few days. Like others have said I am here if you need to chat/vent etc......

XXXXX


----------



## Beanwood

Hi everybody

Hope that you are all ok. 

On my period - yeahhhhhhhh

Not painful but really heavy. XX


----------



## dreamofabean

Glad you're not hving any pain sweetie!! It's a step in the right direction for you xxx


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies 

snowing again here :) tho it does mean I cant go and see my friend today and I was looking forward to it - ah well I shall read my book, exercise, clean the fridge and maybe watch another cheesy film :) 

Hopes I totally know what you mean re weight when pg - I balloon when pg and need mat clothes from the get go - its ridiculous! Have lost 2lb in a week so its a start :)

Reba hugs hon - its hard to know what to do sometimes isnt it - it may be nice over Christmas to not worry and just do the do for fun - its just switching off that little niggle in the back of your mind that youve missed a chance isnt it :) but you could start the new year refreshed and think right new year new chances - what does your DH think? TTc is so consuming - it puts your life on hold and means were always thinking ahead and what could be instead of whats here now 

Mrs G wehy red hair - fab! V festive! Im totally excited about seeing Harry Potter - cant wait - am going to see it with my dad next week I think :) 

Dream fingers crossed 

Bean yey for AF - are you going to have clomid this / next cycle or see what happens without? Did you ov this cycle? 

afm - CD14 and a temp drop again - when Ive done my charts overlay its now exactly the same as my annov cycles so Im thinking no ov for sure this month - will be really interesting to see what happens in the next few months 

Hope everyones ok x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning Ladies, 

MrsG - bright red hair - cool - i wish I had the nerve to do something like that. Im afraid to get a trim or to put a brown hair dye in my hair incase its too dark.... sad I know. But def need a new style and a dye for Christmas. Thinking of a full fringe - thats the madest thing Ive done since I was a kid and got all my hair chopped off. Glad your doing things to take your mind of everything. :hugs:

Dream - im in the same boat - cramping but not AF yet - hope this is your lucky cycle. :thumbup:

Rowan - my DH wants me to carry on with the clomid (and I kinda do to - as you say that niggly feeling at the back of your head saying its a missed opportunity) so we prob will continue - and I suppose I need to keep using the CBFM cos it needs to get to know my cycles to work to the best of its ability so cant miss a month really.

Bean - boo for heavy AF - hope your feeling okay :hugs:

Oh I want to see Harry Potter too but I need to catch up (on the last 3 at least) - think I saw the first 3 movies but after that Im lost. So gonna catch up and hopefully catch the last one on the cinema next year. 

Well AFM - woke with strong cramps and thought the witch would be here by now. Still no sign but i've gone this far before without spotting so it could happen any minute now - if it hasnt happen already. I even put a panty liner on cos I just know shes coming :growlmad:


----------



## hopes fading

Hello everyone. 

I think it's really nice how we have started to find out more about each other away from TTC! 

Reba, I know exactly what you mean; I have my hair trimmed every 4 weeks but I keep the exact same style. I'm a real creature of habit but when others have funky colours and styles, I always love it! 

Mrs G, I hope you feel fantastic with your new hair. Pamper yourself loads, you deserve it! I hope you are feeling OK. X

Reba and Dream, I really hope the bitch stays clear, I have my fingers x'ed for you both... XX

Bean, Hopeful; how are you both? XX

Rowan, happy snow day, I hope you've had a good one. X

I am a little gutted that there is a new HP out, not because I don't like it but because we selected the name Hermione for a girl 2 years back. I think it will get really popular again now there is a new film. What do you think of these names anyway; Hermione Julia (Julia is my twin) and Harriet Hope (the thing I've learned from TTC)? It's easy for a boy, as there is only one boys name I've ever suggested that OH likes!

Hopes. X


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey all,
AF got me so back to cd1 and praying for another ovulatory cycle!! :)
Hopes i love those names! What is the boys name you like?
Reba praying af has come to my door and missed yours!!
Lots of love to everyone xxx


----------



## hopes fading

Dream, I'm really sorry, wanted you to have some luck. I hope that you continue to o on your own, I feel you will. I am praying for a new year BFP for you. X

Thanks, glad you like the names. Henry Stuart (Stuart after his Daddy) for a boy. X


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks lovely :)
Henry is one of my fave names for a boy!! It's beautiful!! You have a thing or H names huh? hee hee :)
xxx


----------



## Beanwood

Lovely names Hopes. 

If I had a girl I would call her Lucy after my great nan - she died years ago but was fab. Boys are hard for us - no more J's though as already got a Joseph and a James. 

Know what you mean about reminders re. name etc... though. We have a date reminder now though. I know I did not get an official due date, but my date from my cycle was 29th april. Can you believe it - bloody royal wedding - like i can ignore that date now. 

Rowan I have no idea if I ovulated. Have not even had sex yet. Am going to try this cycle but have not taken any clomid. Am waiting for consultant appointment. Must admit it was tempting as I have around of clomid in the cupboard Said to my husband tonight you better get ready for it again. Think he might be fed up of all or nothing. Thing is I had that infection and then I started my period a week later. Have not felt like it at all.

Hi to everybody else - hope you are ok. XXX


----------



## hopes fading

I'm glad you like the names ladies. Lucy is lovely Bean, I've never met a Lucy I haven't liked! That is tough about the Royal wedding, it will be difficult not to remember. I just hope you have a bump by then to at least take away some of the pain. 

TTC so rubbish for your sex life, I'm not surprised you haven't done the deed yet. I hope it is not too stressful when you start back up again.

Happy weekends, one and all. X


----------



## Rowan75

ah I like all of your names - we like M's Mary, Martha and Michael - Michael John Peter in full :) cant agree on girls middle names - I like Olive and Verona but DH sayd absolutely not :) so we may go with Mary Kathleen and Martha were not sure of a middle name yet :shrug:

my sil and her Dh were in the mat ward with a names book the night before her c section and we were helping pick names - its so funny isnt it peoples differing approaches! 

I know what you mean about dates but the royal date is going to be so hard to avoid - Ive got jan and june birthstones on my Christmas necklace and I think Ill take those days off work each year - Lordy I hope theres not too many more sad dates and there are some happy dates to come :) 

Dream what a shame! but great news that you ov'd and that youre onto a new cycle straight away instead of the cycle just going on and on - lets hope you ov again this month x

fingers crossed Reba

Hullo Bean and Mrs G :hi:

Bean bless you hon - you'll know when it feels right - Im mad horny again but I checked last times chart and its exactly the same day so it must be my hormones - I hope you get your groove back soon hon :hugs:

afm - CD15 - I finally have normal Cm - woo hoo!:happydance: my temps are following my annov charts exactly so i should have a rise for the next couple of days and then it'll go erratic again (body trying to ov but not) I love chart overlay Ive learnt so much from it 

In my book I was reading about the early pregnancy tests..my mam was saying they used to have to wait 2 months to get a result so she is astonished by the tests nowadays..well the author of my book explained how it used to be and how it developed..but the first tests involved rabbits! you had to get a urine sample and then this was sent to a lab and injected in a rabbit (with some other stuff I cant remember) and if the rabbit got a tumour or a haemorragge and died then the woman was pregnant...then the results would be sent to the dr and then to the lady. How mad is that?! :wacko:

please tell me if Im getting too boring for words with my new information :) 

The weather broke for a bit yesterday afternooon so I went to see my friend and her little boy (hes my Godson) and had a brill time catching up and playing diggers and tractors :) I also managed to go and see my grandma in her new nursing home so Im really chuffed as its snowed heavily again all night and this am :) DH has still gone to the tip like bless him! Such a bloke thing to do 

have good weekends ladies - Christening tmro and Im feeling ok about it - DH has said I can wear my new necklace just this once before Christmas to help me bless him :) 

x

:flower:


----------



## hopefulchick

Morning ladies :flower:

Had a wonderful Thanksgiving and spent yesterday at the circus. Had a blast. I have not thought about ttc for a few days now and it felt really good. I almost felt normal:wacko:

Its also weird. I am thinking that I may not have O'd this cycle because I do not feel ANYTHING. No cramps or sore breast or bloating :nope: Will find out on Monday hopefully.


----------



## Beanwood

Rowan I hope all is ok today. Willl be thinking of you. I am sure you will be strong. XXX

Hi everybody

Hope you are all ok. XX


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies

:cry: should have been our 12 week scan today :( . I hope you are all ok 

Thanks Bean - I managed to make it through the ceremony with gritted teeth and a lump in my throat while posing for pics with the baby but I couldnt make it past 5 mins at the doo - and it had taken an hour of crying to get me to the doo, my DH was fab - he said he felt daunted at the sheer number of babies there and there were at least another 10 to come so he couldnt imagine how bad I was feeling, bless him he nearly had to carry me to the car as I was crying so much I couldnt stand up much less walk. So Im afraid I was as strong as I could be but not as strong as I would have liked to be :nope: 

then we went to my sil to pick up my little sil and of course my 3 month old nephew was there which set me off again and my sil ended up just rocking me and cuddling me while i wept - bless her she was wonderful. a very very hard day...too much for me to bear really. :( sorry - dont mean to be a downer - am sure I'll pick myself up again soon :blush:

CD17 and a drop today so defo no ov yet and sticky CM so am hoping its ok to :sex: if we feel like it - ridiculous really for me to be worrying about getting bfp when its taken 2 years of ttc to get this far :dohh: 

glad you had a lovely thanksgiving Hopeful - hoping you got your results ok x

:flower:


----------



## hopefulchick

Rowan :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

So sorry that you had to go through that. I know your turn is coming soon:flower:

AFM- Feel like AF is on her way. (sigh):growlmad:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Sorry I havnt been on in a few days ive been reflecting over the weekend and doing things that have made me happy, theres been a olden times fayre in the town next to ours so we went to that, bought some pheasent and olives and mulled wine mmmm :)

beanwood - thanks hun, im soo sorry that we have had to go through this. hopefully luck will look our way sometime soon... like NOW lol. for me you and rowan :dust: x
im so glad youve got AF atleast you can start trying again now, i hope its lightened up for you though :D, cant believe the royal wedding is that weekend, im kinda hoping we will be pregnant by our EDD and then it'll make it easier to deal with. x

Well my hair was red, but it washed out really fast and didnt look very nice after a few days so i stripped it and dyed it light brown, but it has a slight warm tinge lol! its nice though :) x

reba - good luck with this month of clomid, i kinda wanted to do it this cycle but i have so much to think about im leaving it to nature this month and going onto clomid if im still ttc next cycle. x

Hopes - thanks hun, i feel like i have pampered myself over the weekend.. went out friday night and had a total blow out i was soo drunk and ill on saturday :haha: but it was well needed. aww the boys name you have chosen is lovely :) x

We like a few names but the main ones are : (boy) Roary, Declan, Oliver, Jacob (but it reminds us of twilight now and people will think we chose it because of that!!)
(girl) lily, eva, maddison, autumn.

:hi: Rowan :) i hope your OK hun and the christening was OK for you. oh god that rabbit, pregnancy theory sounds awful lol :) it is pretty wierd like.
im thinking of you today :cry: and crying with you :( xx

We are snowing here in cumbria at the moment, im freezing, sat here with my fire on snuggled on the sofa with my doggies and my laptop lol! waiting on a NEXT order, as iv got some new cushions and towels ordered.. im excited to see them :D

xxx


----------



## Beanwood

Rowan

Ohhh Whilst reading your post I was so emotional. I am so sorry, it sounds like you had a really draining day. I can understand how you feel with how long it took. I keep thinking it took nearly 2 years, so I am hardly going to get pregnant straightaway now. I wish I could give you a hug. It sounds like you have some really supportive family members. Your Dh sounds like a rock. I wish I could say someting to cheer you up. Just know that I am sending you lots of love and am here for you.:hugs:

Every week so far I have thought I would have been this many weeks today. Had a flashback today of when we had the scan. It was horrible. 

XXXXX


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Mrs G

Haver your cushions arrived? Hoe you are feeling ok. XXXXX

Agree to hopefully being pregnant by edd date. XX


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning ladies, 

Alot going on in here since I was last on. Where to begin...... 

I dont know where to begin so I will just tell you all my news..... 

I got a :bfp: yesterday.... so i took another test and I got a :bfp: so I took another test and I got a :bfp:. Then I took a digi this am and I got this.......
 



Attached Files:







Picture 017.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Rowan75

thanks ladies - was sad all day yesterday but am determined to cheer up today :) 

Mrs G the market sounds lovely! Ive just realised tho - should we be calling you Mrs A rather than Mrs G? Lovely names - I love Autumn! 

Bean that sounds like a plan!

Hopeful ah hope she stays away for you!

muchos :dust: to everyone 

Dh and I are going out for a nice meal tonight at a lovely resteraunt so I shall shave my legs and everything :haha: steak night and a free bottle of vino - lovely! we can walk there in the snow as well which should be romantic (if a little cold!:cold:) 

before that Im goign to do this :laundry::dishes::shower::bodyb::coffee::book:

so I;d better crack on! oh and apply for jobs :comp:

sorry - going overboard on the smilies now :) 

:flower:


----------



## Rowan75

:happydance::yipee:

brilliant news Reba!!! x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Im in shock - just one month short of 3 yrs TTC and I get pregnant - it has to be the clomid. 4th time lucky.... 

I hope everyone else is ok, I didnt know whether to post in here cos I dont want to upset people after all you lot have been through. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. I'll try to read back and do a catch up on whats been going on - in my excitement I cant really process any new information.... Im in a Daze - def in shock.


----------



## Rowan75

thats fantastic!! thats made my day hon :) it really has! :)


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Rowan75 said:


> thats fantastic!! thats made my day hon :) it really has! :)

Thanks Rowan 

Your meal sounds nice and romantic - especially walking in the snow. We did the same last night - minus the fact I was shitting myself incase I slipped it was V romantic. 

Love the smilies - I love going over board on them

Today im gonna have a :coffee: do the :laundry: wash the :dishes: hang out the washing :hangwashing: do some work on the :comp: then go to the:loo:


----------



## Beanwood

Oh I am so pleased for youuuuuuuuuuu Reba. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX :happydance:

You have cheered me up. I am feeling ill. Ihave had sickness and the other since 3 0 clock this morn. Have not been sick now for an hour. So hopefully it is passing.

Funny though when I started being sick my first thought was "oh no we need to:sex: this week" Bet you my dh gets it now. :nope:

Rowan have a lovely night. 

Hi to everyone else. XXX


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Ah Bean you poor thing - hope the sickness passes and that your DH doesnt catch it too. 

Try to DTD anyway - last month I twisted my neck (think it was from an uncomfortable session with DH) and he injured his hip/leg playing footie but the day I Ov'd I begged him to DTD and we were both lying in bed like too invalids trying to get comfortable etc. We laughed afterwards saying we'll tell our child how they were concieved not in the throws of passion but of pain and discomfort! :haha: Turns out that might have been the day it happened for us. 

Get well soon! :hugs:


----------



## hopes fading

Hello lovely ladies. A ridiculously quick message from me; I am totally snowed under at work as my colleague has gone on maternity leave early and I have had all of her work dumped on me. Nice!

I will write properly later but for now I just want to say a huge congratulations to Mr and Mrs Reba; I'm totally chuffed for you both!!! This is fantastic news, just what we all needed. Wishing you a blissful 9 months. X

Love to all, Hopes. X


----------



## dreamofabean

Congrats reba!!fab news!!!
This end things not great.had scan and bloods today and specialist said it looks Kime I have pcos.why have the NHS not picked up on this?!!oh well two weeks until next private appointment now xx


----------



## hopefulchick

Just wanted to do the happy dance one more time for Reba!!!! Sooooo happy for you :flower:


:happydance::dance::laugh2::yipee::headspin::drunk::wohoo::loopy::rain::bunny:


----------



## hopefulchick

dreamofabean said:


> Congrats reba!!fab news!!!
> This end things not great.had scan and bloods today and specialist said it looks Kime I have pcos.why have the NHS not picked up on this?!!oh well two weeks until next private appointment now xx

Sorry dream :hugs: Why have they determined pcos? from the scan? Any news on DH?? :hugs:


----------



## Rowan75

big hugs dream - pcos is a bit pants - but there are lots of variations within it - femara may be better for you than clomid according to the research Ive been reading, when I go back to the fertility clinic Im going to ask about it and also metaformin - pop on the pcos section of LTTTC they are a minefield of info :) 

my fertility clinic havent wanted to investigate my pcos at all they have just looked at it like well lets give you clomid but pcos can show in lots of different ways - lots of people with pcos concieve fine and dont mc so its a bit hit and miss - fingers crossed theyll check you out hon x


----------



## hopes fading

Dream, I can't believe you have just been diagnosed. I don't know much about it but would have thought it would be one of the first things they like to rule out. The NHS are shocking; there seems to be no consistency which is totally unfair. I am glad you have a private appt. in 2 weeks; I hope you will have a new action plan from there. There do seem to be lots of ladies with PCOS who have conceived; my cousin for example conceived on her 4th round of clomid and now has a beautiful baby girl. I hope you are feeling OK in yourself. X

Mrs G, lovely names. I hope you are feeling OK? X

Bean; did I ever say I really like the name Lucy? It's nice to hear the different names that people have chosen; it's great that there is so much variety. We shall produce a generation of imaginatively named young people! X

Hopeful, how are you at the moment? I hope all is well with you and DH; when is his next test? X

Reba, how are you feeling? I am sure you are still in shock! X

I have my scan next Weds, 8th. No real change, I still feel very nervous and wish I had some signs that all is well. Having said that, I am trying to feel optimistic; I am still reading of many ladies with no symptoms and healthy babies! I shall keep you all updated.

Baby dust to all and sorry if I've missed anyone, I'm still really bogged down with work. Hopes. X


----------



## MrsGAnderson

rowan - mrsG is fine hun, im used to it now haha! how are you feeling? my SIL has gone into labour today and im strangely excited but nervous for her, im also slightly jelous because im wishing it was me :( hoping for our xmas bfp xx
How was your night out with DH last night hun. it sounds like you had a lovely night. :haha: funnily enough i shaved my legs too last night for a sexy change lmao!

Reba! eeeekkkk congratulations :hugs: im so pleased for you, hoping you have a happy and healthy 9months! and i hope the little ruby is a sticky one for u. xxx
Dont you be worrying about upsetting us hun, we all know how hard it is to get pregnant on this thread, and i bet everyone including me are all really happy youve finally concieved :D im so excited about this. x

Dream - i hope your PCOS is not whats affecting your plans of pregnancy, i thought mine might have been, but looks like they are not affecting my fertility thank godness :) good luck hun xx

hopes - yes im feeling fine thank you, how are you and mini hopes? im sure the scan will be just fine hun! and you will have a nice healthy baby in 9month time :) good luck, im very jelous hehe xx

As said above im feeling nervous for my SIL today as she went into active labour at 3AM and its nearly 3PM here now and still no baby :( although im really excited to be becoming an auntie im feeling broody and low about it all. My thoughts will most prob change when i meet my neice/nephew :) xxx

:dust: for everyone xxx


----------



## hopes fading

Mrs G - I only just clicked what Rowan meant about you being Mrs A really! Haha, I'm so stupid! Glad you don't mind though. 

It is a time for mixed feelings indeed, so soon after your loss. I just hope that you get your BFP for Xmas or New Year. I'm sure it will be your turn soon. Anyway, do let us know if you get a Niece or a Nephew.

Same for you Rowan, the Christening sounds truly heart breaking but I know that one day soon you will have your own baby.

My Sister refers to my 'grain of rice' Niecephew! I think its sweet!

X


----------



## MrsGAnderson

WELL my SIL had a little BOY - named Nathaniel at 2:30pm today :D I am so happy to now be an auntie, and im hoping that my time will be here soon.. im praying for a xmas bfp, i have mixed feelings, although im really very happy for them and i am so excited to be meeting my little nephew later on this evening I am quite jealous of her :( and i know i shouldnt be but i could just cry.
Sorry to be a downer.. but on the upside i am really excited :D

Thanks Hopes xxx


----------



## Rowan75

thanks ladies x 

fingers crossed for Hopes and Reba - counting down to your scan Hopes x

my friend who had a mmc in March just had her 12 week scan (after having scans at 7 weeks and 9 weeks) and her baby looks perfect - she cried buckets she said - her baby is due the same day as my second was but I am delighted she doesnt have to go through it again so I was chuffed to bits when I saw her scan - does that make sense? :) 

Mrs G big hugs - I cried for 2 solid days after my nephew was born..I was fine when I was holding him but it really hit me when I went home - please dont feel bad about how you are feeling its completely natural x


----------



## hopefulchick

hopes fading said:


> Hopeful, how are you at the moment? I hope all is well with you and DH; when is his next test? X

He turned in his 2nd sample for doc to verify the results. We are just waiting to get an appointment to get the results of his scan and sa. I hope we can get in this week because DH leaves for out of state for 2 whole weeks on Sunday!! :dohh:


----------



## hopefulchick

MrsGAnderson said:


> WELL my SIL had a little BOY - named Nathaniel at 2:30pm today :D I am so happy to now be an auntie, and im hoping that my time will be here soon.. im praying for a xmas bfp, i have mixed feelings, although im really very happy for them and i am so excited to be meeting my little nephew later on this evening I am quite jealous of her :( and i know i shouldnt be but i could just cry.
> Sorry to be a downer.. but on the upside i am really excited :D
> 
> Thanks Hopes xxx

Bittersweet, isn't it? Congrats :flower:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

It totally is, I'm sat here crying my heart out because I just wish it was me. I wish life had a pause button, I don't feel like my head is in the game atall atm, and I feel my DH doesn't understand fully or know how to deal with me. 
I'm so excited and happy for her but just so shitty :cry: thanks ladies, sorry to rant xxx


----------



## hopefulchick

Feel free to rant away. Sorry that you are in such a hard situation right now. I know how tough it is to put on your brave face and be happy for others. It is totally natural to feel how you do. :hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

MrsGAnderson

I am so sorry that you having a tough time. It is such a hard emotion to deal with. You are genuinely happy for them having a baby and would not want them to struggle, but you want it for yourself also. Like Hopeful says feel free to rant, lord knows I do plenty. 

Hi Hopeful Hope you get your appointment before dh has to go out of town.

Hi to everyone else. XX


----------



## hopefulchick

Thanks bean. It doesn't look like it though. :nope: DH has a training class all week so can not make it and they are closed on weekends.:dohh: He flies out on Sunday :cry: I am gonna really be lost for a while. We have never been apart more than a few days since we met 6 years ago. :cry:


----------



## hopes fading

Hi all.

Mrs G, how you are feeling is 100% normal for someone in our situ (I still class myself as LTTC and will do until I have a bump - hope no one minds!) I would be more surprised if you were totally OK with it, tbh. It's sad but no matter how much the men in our lives love us and care about us; they can't totally understand how we feel about this, or know how best to treat us. Its just another truly difficult part of TTC and one of the main reasons I'm glad I have you all. Sending you hugs and baby dust for the coming cycle. X

Hopeful, rubbish - being apart for that long is not nice. Of course it will be wonderful when you are back together again but very hard in the mean time. I'm sorry it is getting in the way of your appt. too but it sounds as though your DH will sort it as soon as he possibly can. Take care of yourself. X

Hi Bean, how are you doing? X

Love to everyone else. X


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies :hi:

ah Mrs G big hugs x

Hopeful big hugs to you too hon - I hope DHs second sample has more positive results than the last one its such a shame about your FS appointment. Its awful when your other half is away - my DH was sent at 5 days notice to Australia for 4 months a couple of years ago and we were past ourselves - now it seems like the blink of an eye that he was back and the last few days til he returned were such a bundle of excitement -I still hear a certain song and it reminds me of how excited I was to see him again. Will you be able to text / phone etc? will be thinking of you x

Hope all is well Hopes and Reba - am keeping my fingers crossed every day x

Bean howre you doing? 

Dream how are you feeling?

I walked down to my nearest shops in my wellies yest and got my fringe cut and eyebrows done - my fringe is so wonky my Dh keeps laughing and my eyebrows look like theyve been drawn on! :haha: oh dear! ah well theyll grow! 

AFM CD20 and a rise but I suspect a drop again tmro! 

have a good day everyone :flower:


----------



## keepsmiling

I got my progesterone levels bak and they were 17.6 this seems very low to me
anyone got any ideas xx


----------



## carri1234

Hi Keepsmiling, my levels were low - one month 5.9, then moved up to 6.7. I think the 17.6 is pretty good! I have read that some women's levels have been .2 or .4! How long have you been taking clomid?


----------



## keepsmiling

That was my 2nd month um now onto my 3rd
did I ov then xx


----------



## carri1234

I think you definitely did. I have been ovulating and my level was much less. I read somewhere that if you are medicated (clomid), your level should be over 15 to indicate ovulation. - Looks like you did!


----------



## keepsmiling

But I'm in the uk and I think the levels r diff xx


----------



## carri1234

That I'm not sure about. Good luck with it! I hope you O soon!


----------



## KellyW1977

keepsmiling said:


> I got my progesterone levels bak and they were 17.6 this seems very low to me
> anyone got any ideas xx


Hey chick, my FS said tehy expect progesterone levelsin the uk tobe over 30 to show ov happened.that said Dragonsmummy had aevel of 17 and they said she hadnt ov'd and she got her BFP that cycle! depends on all of us i guess, xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm pretty sure I did ov cos I gt af12dpo do u think that cosmy lp is 12 days will effect it x


----------



## Rowan75

Its over 30 in the uk hon usually but you never know - do you chart as well? I get af with a short Lp or a really long LP when I dont ov the only way I know is by charting as my cycles are so off that day 21 tests can show misleading readings and opks show constant positives but thats cos I have pcos - I know when I had bfp that I had a reading of around 85 

are you with a fertiity clinic or GP? its hard when they dont give advice with the results - hopefully you'll ov this month and get higher readings x


----------



## keepsmiling

Fs I'm not goin to worry I'm just goin to gave bloods aain this month and c wot happens xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey ladies,
sorry ive not been on much lately!!
Cant remember if i updated after tuesday appointment?? The nurse said she thinks i have pcos :( Another thing to add to the list of things wrong with me!! :(
Im doing ok, just plodding as work is very busy!!
Hope youre all ok, lots of love xxx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Not had a great day. Big row with dh again. Its ok now though. Hope you are all ok.

XX


----------



## dreamofabean

Hope you're ok bean xxx


----------



## hopefulchick

Rowan- Oh my goodness, 4 months?!?!?! I must sound like a big baby over here crying about 2 weeks!! :blush:


----------



## Rowan75

hey dream big hugs:hugs:

big hugs Bean too hon hope today is a better day :hugs: 

ah Hopeful any time apart feels like an eternity - we had only been together 4 months at that point and it was awful -I certainly couldnt do it now! DH changed his line of work as we couldnt stand being apart bless him- so now he earns literally half what he used to but he gets to be his own boss and loves what he does and he gets to be at home :) 

Brr its currently -9.5 here :cold:

AFM - CD21 and another rise and also had EWCM yesterday - random! Im surely not ov?! The temps will tell I suppose :) 

have a good day ladies :flower:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

bean - i hope your ok hun :( its hard because sometimes i dont feel my DH understands sometimes what im going through really wanting a pregnancy and a healthy baby. I think male emotions and feelings compared to us women. xx

Thankfully iv never had to deal with being apart from my DH for more than a few days, but im feeling for you hopeful :) and sending my love. 
Its -6 here at the mo which is freezing, were travelling away for the weekend at 3pm so hopefully the motorway will be clear and it will be a nice journey. Im so looking forward to xmas shopping and seeing some good friends :) I hope everyone has a nice weekend.
Im currently cd14 and i think im ovulating atm :happydance: and i got a positive OPK yesterday so im hoping i catch that little eggy :D xxx

lots of love xxx :dust:


----------



## Rowan75

oo fingers crossed for ov Mrs G and that the motorways are clear - if you ovd on CD14 off clomid thats amazing :) 

well Im very suprised to find when updating my chart - well I suppose my temps were pointing that way - that I am 3DPO! It thinks - theres dotted lines due to CM but ff reckons I ovd on CD19 (I had ovary pain on CD18 but thought it may be my cyst bursting as it was my left side and thats where my cyst was) - but we really couldnt have done a worse job of not ttc! FF reckons chances are good - it'd be bloomin sods law wouldnt it if I got a bfp when I was wanting not to try til Feb!:wacko: Tho I cant help but feel a little hopeful anyway even tho I know Im not emotionally or physically up to it!

were off to the opticians today to both get new glasses - we may need a bank loan :) haha glasses are expensive! Then were going to see my parents and get a Christmas tree - yey! Dh has bought yet more lights - were renting in quite a posh snobby area so we'll common up the street with cheesy lights :) were also going to get some venison that we can cook tomorrow as were having my folks round for Christmas dinner and we never cook sunday roast so we need some practice :) oo and I bought concert tickets for My chemical Romance for Feb so thats something fab to look forward to! 

ooo I do go on dont I - sorry! 

have a good day ladies x

:flower:


----------



## Rowan75

Hopeful how do you put your ff chart on here? x


----------



## hopefulchick

Rowan75 said:


> - but we really couldnt have done a worse job of not ttc! FF reckons chances are good - it'd be bloomin sods law wouldnt it if I got a bfp when I was wanting not to try til Feb!:wacko:ooo I do go on dont I - sorry!
> 
> :flower:

:rofl: Thanks for making me laugh so early in the morning!!


----------



## hopefulchick

MrsGAnderson said:


> Im currently cd14 and i think im ovulating atm :happydance: and i got a positive OPK yesterday so im hoping i catch that little eggy :D xxx
> 
> lots of love xxx :dust:

Good luck hun!!!!! Hope you catch that egg!!:spermy:


----------



## hopefulchick

Rowan75 said:


> Hopeful how do you put your ff chart on here? x

Log into Fertility Friend. Under the Menu (on left side), you can click on Sharing. They will give you a few options. If you want to customize your ticker first (my ticker is customized) before copying the link, then you can click on Tickers and then click on Cusomize Your Charting Ticker and select how you want your ticker to appear. If you just want to copy a link to your chart onto your signature, click on Sharing, then click on Home Page Setup. At the very top, you will find Your Charting Homepage Web Address. Just copy it and paste it to your signature. If you do choose to customize your ticker, they give you the option to copy and paste the bb code into you signature. I hope this helps and I haven't confused you. It has been a while since I have done it :winkwink: so I may be a little off. Let me know if you need more help.


----------



## hopefulchick

Hopes- I hope work has calmed down for you and you have gotten a chance to relax. How are you feeling?? Isn't your scan next week. FX


----------



## Beanwood

Hi everybody

Nothing much to report here but wanted to say hello. 

Rowan if you think you go on - omggggggg - I am the biggest goer oner ever, ever, ever.......... 

Hopeful, Hopes, Dream, Mrs A/G, anybody who I mised xxxxxx


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies 

hope you all had good weekends! we got our real tree DH wanted to get the biggest in the place but we comprimised on a slightly smaller one (still about 9 foot high and 6 foot wide) and its fab! dripping in tacky decorations, so we have 4 trees in total :) Dh did the outside lights too so it looks great! I'm writing cards and wrapping pressies today! 

afm - temp drop under coverline today - either its an imp dip or Im out for this month - am disappointed even though I know Im not ready :) see what tmro brings I suppose! 

Hopeful is your DH still at home of has he set off on his travels yet? 

Reba and Hopes how are you doing? Not long til your scan Hopes I hope you're not feeling too stressed, Reba have you got any appointments yet?

Bean, Mrs G and Dream how are you ladies doing? and anyone who Ive missed xx


----------



## hopefulchick

I posted it in my journal and forgot to post it here :dohh: Yeah, he left yesterday and I was a mess :cry: You would have thought he was never coming back!! He arrived safely and all is well. He is on a training trip with a bunch of other guys, so I just have to keep reminding him not to "overdo" it with the drinking!! Don't want to nag but really don't want to kill the sprem we may have :dohh:

How is everyone?

Rowan- Sounds lovely! You should post a a pic of the tree!! I have to start shopping for everyone. At least it will help keep me busy!!


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies!

big hugs Hopeful I bet you're counting down the days til he's home already! Maybe you can use the time to watch all the programmes he doesnt like and pamper yourself a bit - thats what I do when DH is out :) shopping is also a good way to pass the time :) 

I wrapped presents for 4 hours yesterday! crikey! Thats the bulk done tho so I'll do the rest as they arrive in the post - its certainly looking festive! I was worried I wouldnt be feeling Christmassy but its turned out to be just the right distraction at the right time :) 

afm - a little rise today - see what tmro brings! Hows everyone elses cycles going? 

Hopes how are you feeling about your scan hon? Good luck for tomorrow x

have a good day everyone 

x


----------



## hopes fading

Hi all. Another very quick post from me sadly, I'm still snowed under with work :growlmad:

I hope you are all OK. Hopeful, I really hope your time apart goes quickly and never needs to be repeated! Come and pine to us as much as you need! X

Rowan, I want some of your Chrimbo spirit - you seem to have tonnes of it! I hope you have a perfect Christmas and a lovely surprise some time very soon. X

Hi Bean, how are you feeling? Are you looking forward to Christmas? X

Dream, Mrs G; everyone else, how are you all? X

I am dreading my scan; so pleased it is tomorrow though, as I really don't think I could wait any longer. I will let you all know how I get on as soon as I can afterwards... X


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning Ladies, 

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Hopeful - I must pop over to your journal and see how your getting on. Hope the time apart with DH is quick and painless. :hugs:

Hopes - good luck with the scan - im sure all will be fine. I know how you feel though - cant help but be nervous! 

Rowan - your def getting into the festive spirit - I must get my tree up this evening and get some presents wrapped too. My usual tradition is sipping a Baileys whilsts putting up the tree but thats out the window now - bummer! 

Well AFM Im fine - still getting AF type feelings in my belly - comes and goes very quickly. My boobs are sore but not any bigger, No sickness to report. I have my 7 week scan on 19th Dec (sunday which I thought was strange) and I still havent been to the Dr yet to confirm the BFP - suppose to go yesterday but had to go to funeral so appointment for Friday morning. Gonna take my last digi test that morning too and hope and pray it says 2-3weeks (or 3+) then my mind will be at ease (a little bit anyway).


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hi ladies,

Hopeful - i hope your feeling OK, looks like my DH got that job in thorntons :D im so proud of him, but he has to go away for a week training (not sure when yet) so im going to be in your position soon enough :( not looking forward to that one. im glad he arrived safetly though :D xx

Rowan - WOW, 4hours wrapping pressies! you must have bought loads :D eek how exciting, i bet your feeling great now. i hope your feeling OK, and i hope it was an imp dip ;) fingers crossed xx

hopes - good luck for your scan im so excited for you :lol: i hope you and baby are well. try not to worry im sure everything will be fine :D xx

Reba - good luck with your app hun and scan xxx

Well, i put my christmas tree up yesterday and im so pleased, cleaned my carpet and hoovered/polished so im getting in the christmas mood now. I got all my christmas presents apart from my dads and brothers when i was away over the weekend so im happy that its all nearly sorted. might send them to you for wrapping Rowan! :haha: you seem to be good with wrapping.
I think i also Ovulated friday/saturday and BD'd all over the weekend (twice saturday) so hopefully we have caught that little eggy :pray:. When i got home from manchester sunday I was spotting but after i had wiped a few times the spotting disappeared, so im hoping it was implantation, iv never seen that before (so i may have ovulated slightly earlier im not sure.. quite confused over it). FX

I hope everyone else is OK :) my laptop seems to be broken so im going to reformat it soon :( 

lots of love xxx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi everybody

Hopes will be thinking of you tomorrow. 

Rowan- 4 hours (bet your hands were cramping)

Hopeful - how are you feeling? Are you managing to speak to dh much?

Reba - how are you feeling?

Mrs GAnderson - good news about dh job. Question for you - are you back on clomid or trying without. Can't remember if you have already said. Apologies if you have.

Dream - how are you. Sorry if i missed anyone.

Afm - bit fed up. Love christmas but not getting the vibe at the mo. xx


----------



## hopefulchick

Thanks ladies :flower: It sure helps to have you guys to vent to. Seems like the days are just dragging on by!! :jo:

I get to speak to him from time to time so I guess it could be worse.:thumbup:

Well, have decided to clean everything today :laundry::iron::dishes::hangwashing::thumbup:

Good luck Hopes!!!:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Rowan75

fingers crossed Hopes - will be thinking of you x

Reba oo fingers crossed for you too - is it a private scan? Its good to have a date to work towards

Mrs G - yey for DH job thats great news :) sending you :dust: and keeping my fingers crossed 

Bean big hugs hon - how are you feeling about everything? anything we can do to help? Hows your cycle going? :hugs:

Hopeful - a womans work is never done! up to now ive wrapped more presents, :shower::mail::laundry::telephone: and im supposed to be doing DHs accounts but came on here :dohh: 

I love wrapping presents but my DH laughs at me as I dont use ribbon or pertty tags or anything I just make tags out of the wrapping paper Im using - makes sense to me as it all matches :) His family laugh every year at my wrapping so I wouldnt want to disappoint :haha:

Ive used blue cheerful paper for the kids, red cheerful paper for our age grown ups and sensible classy paper for the proper grown ups - is that a bit OCD? :wacko:

right Rowan get off the net and click the Sage icon and crack on with the accounts! :blush::dohh:

love to all x


----------



## Beanwood

Rowan I do that with christmas paper also to make the tags. I agree sensible. 

I have got to wrap yet and buy some more. The present for the boys that I ordered off the internet about 2 weeks ago appears to have been lost. They have had the money though. 

I am ok thanks I think - thinking a lot about what has happened. Really want another bfp - sorry to state obvious. 

How are you doing with it all? XX


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Rowan75 said:


> fingers crossed Hopes - will be thinking of you x
> 
> Reba oo fingers crossed for you too - is it a private scan? Its good to have a date to work towards
> 
> I love wrapping presents but my DH laughs at me as I dont use ribbon or pertty tags or anything I just make tags out of the wrapping paper Im using - makes sense to me as it all matches :) His family laugh every year at my wrapping so I wouldnt want to disappoint :haha:
> 
> Ive used blue cheerful paper for the kids, red cheerful paper for our age grown ups and sensible classy paper for the proper grown ups - is that a bit OCD? :wacko:
> 
> right Rowan get off the net and click the Sage icon and crack on with the accounts! :blush::dohh:
> 
> love to all x

Hey Rowan

No its not a private scan - it just said on my Clomid info sheet that if I get a BFP then call the fertility clinic for a 7 week scan (7 weeks from last date of period) so I'll be 7 wks 1 day by the 19th I think. I hipe they dont ask me to pay when Im there but doubt it! 

I have Dr appointment this friday too - i just persume I go there to confirm the BFP and then he arranges my other hospital scans (12wks/20wks etc) -no idea how the process works so will go on Friday and see what the story is! 

I love wrapping presents and doing christmasy things - gets me right in the mood. I usually buy some really nice decorations in the Jan sales in a local gift shop for 70% off so cant wait to put last Jan's one up this year - they are glass baubles - very fancy and only cost £1 each.


----------



## hopes fading

Hi Ladies.

Reba - so sorry, I forgot to mention you earlier! I am so pleased you have a scan before Xmas. I was told its standard for clomid pregnancies, due to the increased chance of multiples. I should be 7w 3d tomorrow. If all is well I will pay for a private scan at 9.5 weeks; mostly for further reassurance but also so that I can announce to my family on Xmas day. It would be ridiculous for me to spend Xmas day with them and deny being pregnant as they will guess the second I turn down a glass of champagne! (I am not known for my sobriety)! Let me know if more symptoms develop. X

Bean, poor you not feeling the spirit yet. I tend to try and get on board by getting involved in other peoples  this year I am going to watch my youngest Nephew in his nativity and one of my Nieces singing with the choir in a church concert and generally hang around peoples houses that have their trees up early! Oh, and eat as many mince pies and drink as much mulled wine as is considered almost decent! I hope the spirit comes and gets you soon. What are you doing re clomid at the moment? X

MrsG, well done hubby and I hope the week apart goes really fast. It is not nice huh. It would be totally awesome if you had seen implantation spotting, I shall keep my gingers xed. X

Rowan, you do make me laugh! Yes, you had better get back to SAGE (I use it for my job too and am not a big fan!) X

Hopeful, well done for cleaning the house - I have turned into a terrible, lazy sloth! Must snap out of it very soon before OH notices I am glad you get to speak to DH on the phone. X

Afm, boobs are much, much bigger  Sis and OH have both had a laugh at them! They are also really veiny, with big blue veins running all around my nipples. Very attractive! Still no other symptoms really - I suppose my eating habits have changed a bit but I cant quite say Ive had food aversions; just that I now want to eat fruit, which I have never had any time for before and vegetables are less appealing  in real life I am virtually obsessed with them! I feel faintly queezy a lot of the time but its so faint that Im not certain I havent imagined it! Anyway, I guess tomorrow I will know what is really going on inside. Yikes, less than 24 hours now. I know its really morbid and probably a very unhealthy way to feel but I keep thinking that is its another mmc, I really, honestly dont know how Ill cope? Praying I wont have to find out.

Hopes. XXX


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hey hopes - are you gonna change your ticker or are you waiting for after scan tomorrow? 

I know - scared about the increased risk of multiples..... OMG scary thought!!! but nice too - but actually too scary to think about..... 

Im the same - if I turned down a glass of mulled wine, champagne, wine etc everyone would get very suspicious so its easier just to tell them all. I'll be 8 weeks on christmas day (and will have had the scan a week before) so hopefully will feel okay telling them all. I dont know how Im going to manage St Stephens day (boxing day) though - me and all my friends meet up for a major session - Im thinking I'll drink tonic with lemon and pretend its a G&T and hopefully get a Non alcholic beer in the pub too - i'll pour it into a glass and get rid of bottle. Also I'll say "oh im skint so i dont want to go into rounds" that way they shouldnt notice - or I could just tell them...... i'll see closer to the time - i wont be able to hold back i think.....


----------



## hopes fading

Yes, waiting for the scan, if all is well then I will do myself a new ticker!

Your Boxing Day plan sounds good actually, I may try it myself! OH doesn't really want to tell anyone until 12 weeks but from everything I've read, the chance of miscarriage rapidly reduces after the heart beat has been seen - and again at around 10 weeks? 

Anyway, if I get as far as private scan at 9.5 weeks I will ask the question in front of him, so that he gets someone elses opinion. Sadly, he thinks I read nonsense on Google and believe everything I read! If only he knew how much genuine info is out there. Men!

X


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey everyone,
Glad to see everyone is well! No news here, just waiting for fs appointment next tuesday when we get dh's newest sa results and my bloods x


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies :) 

keeping my fingers crossed for Hopes today - Reba and Hopes you ladies have good fertility clinics :) mine just takes you off the books when you get bfp:rofl: 

afm - temp drop again this morning - phew :flower: altho Im a little disappointed that Im v prob not in with a chance I am massively relieved whilst also thinking what a waste of an egg - does that make sense? :wacko:

have a good day everyone - will check in later :flower:

x


----------



## hopefulchick

Fingers and Toes crossed for Hopes. :hugs:

Rowan- I feel exactly the same about wasting an egg!! That is, if I even do O without the Clomid!! I will know soon enough.......:wacko:


----------



## hopes fading

Hello everyone. I am happy to report I have seen my bean with a heart beat! X


----------



## RebaRezzelba

hopes fading said:


> Hello everyone. I am happy to report I have seen my bean with a heart beat

So pleased for you - it must be a great feeling to see him/her there with a heartbeat. 

Time to change that ticker!!! :thumbup:


----------



## hopes fading

Hi Reba. I can't believe it - I wrote a really long post yet don't seem to have uploaded it right! I will have to try again when I get home tonight. But yes, thanks, it's a totally amazing feeling and I can't wait for you to experience it soon too.

Hopes. X


----------



## Rowan75

:) yey for a heartbeat Hopes, did they measure etc? Hope you werent feeling too stressed beforehand, hows DH? x


----------



## KellyW1977

hopes fading said:


> Hello everyone. I am happy to report I have seen my bean with a heart beat! X

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Wooohooo!! really pleased for you hun xx

Im off for my HSg tomoz ;o( hoping it is all good and becoming a POAS addict trying to ensure I dont miss Ov after my first round of Clomid! xxx


----------



## hopes fading

OK, it's clear I won't be doing any more work before I leave for the night, so I'll write to you lovely ladies instead!

The Dr was lovely; he is the same one I saw privately for my follicle scans. He saw the heart beat straight away which was such a relief, I was worried there would be an awkward few minutes while he tried to locate it and I panicked myself stupid. He didnt tell me what the heart rate was but said it was nice and fast; which I could see too. The baby measures 13mm which is apparently right for a pregnancy of 7-8 weeks (I make it 7 w 3 d but he wasnt that precise). He said that the chance of a normal pregnancy from here is approx. 95%. I have booked in for another scan on the 22nd December anyway, for further re-assurance and so that we can announce on Christmas day. I could tell that the Dr didnt really think it was necessary but understood my worries at the same time!

OH still doesnt seem to have taken it in; I think he is uncomfortable announcing before 12 weeks. I will leave it up to him if we tell his family and our friends but I have decided to tell my family at Xmas no matter what. Like I say, they will guess within a nano second of my turning down a glass of champers anyway! I think he will really get into it when I start to show, I hope so, I want it to be as exciting for him as it is for me!

Ladies, I have just one more wish now and that is for you all to be expecting soon too. I have a feeling you all will be and I hope you dont mind if I stay around until then.

Hopeful; should we be worried that you are feeling all flirty with DH?! away :winkwink:

Sending you all tonnes of :dust: Hopes. XXX

PS shall have a go at a new ticker tonight!


----------



## hopes fading

Thanks Kelly. There are mixed reviews on the HSG but I can honestly say that mine was no worse than a cervical smear test and so I hope yours will be the same. Wishing you rapid clomid success! X


----------



## KellyW1977

hopes fading said:


> Thanks Kelly. There are mixed reviews on the HSG but I can honestly say that mine was no worse than a cervical smear test and so I hope yours will be the same. Wishing you rapid clomid success! X

Cheers me dears! Im hoping so too...a smear I can cope with but Im such a big Wus with pain ....I cried when I had my ears pearced at 19 :rofl: however I just keep telling myself Ive got to get through Childbirth at some point so "Man UP" !!! xxxxxxxxx Im sopelased you have had your scan it is most exciting! !Keep us posted xx


----------



## Beanwood

Yeahhhhhh Hopes. Fab news XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Kelly - I had a hsg and it was fine. Not painful at all. X

Hi everybody else. XX


----------



## hopefulchick

:happydance::happydance:Yeah!!!!!:happydance::happydance:
Great news Hopes! How wonderful!!! Reba you're next :happydance:

Hopes- I am planning a special sexy night for DH when he returns so I have been trying to come up with some romantic things that I could do!!:winkwink: Hence the Flirty mood :kiss:

Any ideas from you lovely ladies????


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies! 

Brilliant Hopes and perfect size too :) fingers crossed for 22nd December! It would be a wonderful Christmas present for your families :) 

Reba whens your scan? 

I am obsessed with everyones scans being ok - I think it may be a lifelong obsession now!:wacko:

Im actually getting out of the house today - yey! My friend (whose daughter I was Godmother for the other week) is taking me out for lunch - fab! Im too nervous to drive in the snow you see after not driving for 3 months - I was saying to DH really Ive been stuck in the house since sept - man thats a long time! Am hoping everythig will be ok and normal with my friend - feel a bit awkward about me being such a mess last time she saw me :blush:

hullo everyone! 

Hopeful Ive got a nice naughty policeman outfit which does the trick and also have some saucy undies from agent provocateur :) in fact I may wear them for DHs birthday on Monday! :) 

kelly my hsg was totally fine and really interesting - hope yours is fine too 

afm - slight rise but nowt to write home about! darent do my exercise dvd tho which is bonkers I know!! 

have a good day everyone 

x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning l;adies,

Please give me some reassurance - i fell in the ice last night on way home from work. Landed right on my tail bone (not by butt just above it). My thumb is in agony and I can hardly type so hope most of the weight went on there and not on my back (i have no pain or brusing on my back at all). Im just so worried now that Ive damaged the baby - i read on the net that it should be fine but wont be happy now until i have my scan next Sunday. 

One good thing i suppose is I took my last digi test and got 3+ weeks on it so thats good - it was 1-2 last monday! 

Im gonna be panaicking now every time i go to loo waiting for brown spotting or blood - hopefully the baby is snuggled up tight in the uterine lining that a fall wouldnt damage it!!!!!


----------



## hopefulchick

Reba I already posted about it in your journal. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulchick

Rowan75 said:


> Hopeful Ive got a nice naughty policeman outfit which does the trick and also have some saucy undies from agent provocateur :) in fact I may wear them for DHs birthday on Monday! :)
> 
> 
> x

Great idea!! Rowan :thumbup: Hmmmmm, now I must go surf the web:winkwink:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

:thumbup:thanks hopeful - i know prob silly to worry (cant help it)

Rowan my scan is next sun - 19th - nervously excited about it! 

Hopes - great size of baby - how exciting. Cant wait for mine now.... We are announcing at chrimbo too - to DH's family anyway (i'll see how i feel about telling friends after that). Whats the point in not telling people anyway - if somethings going to happen it going to happen whether you tell people or not (thats my moto....). Spread the christmas joy thats what I say! 

Hopeful - im gonna have to get my dirty thinking cap on for ideas for you and your DH..... lots of food (chocolate dipped strawberries, canapes etc) and champers - lingerie (something christmasy.....), and lots of lube!!!!! :rofl: sprem friendly of course! :haha: :blush:

kelly - good luck with HSG 

Bean how are you today? And the rest of you ladies? sorry for missing people out - can only read back a few posts here!


----------



## KellyW1977

Hey ladies - HSG all done, both Tubes are clear so very pelased! aAND....... it didnt hurt at all! nothing, no cramping, no twinges no nothing, just like having a smear! bit messy after as the dye comes out ( yak!!) but im so relieved! how are all of you?? x


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies! 

Friday! Busy day today got to do 3 months worth of accounts to make up for my day out yesterday (which was lovely - my Goddaughter is fabulous! and I bought even more Christmas lights and also some lovely little stocking fillers for DH for Christmas) Its DHs 30th birthday (yes hes my toy boy!) on Monday so were all going out for a lovely meal on Sat night, then a buffet on sun for the family which DH is already getting nervous about (we like the idea of being hosts but last time we had a buffet we ended up hiding in the shed ) so need to get cracking with scrubbing the house top to bottom and preparing food etc! 

thats great Kelly :thumbup: - did you say you were starting clomid this month? 

Reba hon try not to worry - if your bean is a lovely healthy bean, like we all hope, then in all likelihood nothing will interfere :hugs:

countdowns on to your scan and Hopes 2nd scan then - fingers crossed! [-o&lt;

afm - a big drop again. Maybe AF is on her way? V random cycle! But i suppose its a mc cycle so was bound to be! 

have a good day everyone - Im off to :coffee::shower::laundry::dishes::hangwashing::cake::telephone::pizza:

:flower:

x


----------



## hopes fading

Good morning everyone. Jut a quick post as I am running late for my Nephews nativity! 

Rowan, sounds like you have a lovely weekend planned, enjoy it to the max. You are having a strange cycle, if no joy this month then I hope it's back to normal next month. I don't think it will be much longer. X

Reba, how awful. I am sure that all will be well but I know you'll worry regardless. Bean is so little though and so deep inside that I am sure he/she is unaffected. I hope your scan hurries up. X

Kelly, great news. As I tell everyone; the Sonographer and FS both told me that even if the tubes are clear, some minor debris may be moved during the process and lots of ladies go on to get their BFP's afterwards. Good luck!! X

Hopefu, how are the home coming plans? X

Bean, has the Christmas vibe got you yet? X

MrsG, I hope you are well? X

Love to anyone I may have forgotten. X


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi girls,
Glad to see youre all doing well! Sorry ive not been on for a while!Things are very quiet now until Tuesday i suppose. Will get my results then and dh's. I'm quite scared about the results. DH is conviced that his results will be better and i fear how he'll react if theyre not :(
Oh well, not long until Tuesday now xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hi ladies, sorry havnt been on...

bean - no i have not gone back to clomidd this cycle i have just left my ovaries to do all the work themselves :lol: and we have just used OPK's to catch my ovualtion :) I hope your getting more into the christmas spirit now hun xx

Rowan - I hope youve had a lovely day preparing and i hope all goes well :) thanks for all your support :) im hoping we have caught the eggy.. how are you feeling hun? that so funny :haha: about your wrapping.. im using lime green, red and gold paper with bows and tags etc :) i love them to look perfect, its a shame i feel like that really cz it just gets ripped off and thrown away lol! xx

Hopes - Thanks hun, and :haha: you did give me a giggle, but im the same i couldnt turn down alcohol without my family asking questions, i hope all is well for you and baby hope, im so happy to hear about the heartbeat xx

Reba - im hoping your pregnancy is OK. i fell when i was pregnant and everything was fine hun, the DR said the baby would still be implanted into the uterine lining so no worries, if no immediate pain or bleeding everything will be fine, and if preg tests still + then you have no worrys. dont panick. I did go onto miscarry but that was like a week and a half later and wasnt due to the fall. :) i hope this helps xx

Kelly - Hi i dont think iv spoken to your before, so just thought id say :hi: and good luck baby making.. congrats on your tubes etc :) it does help xx

dream - i hope all goes well with yours and DH test results im sure all will be fine but my fingers are firmly crossed for you :D xx

AFM- Im fine thanks ladies, just gone back to work this week so its been pretty busy.. im looking forward to the christmas season begining at the end of next week and i now have me tree up which im very pleased with :D
I have been with my SIL and nephew the past few days and i have LOVED it!! hes so cute and pulls some funny faces, he has such a strong neck and legs and can roll over and push himself (hes ten days old!!) :lol: so cute!
in the TWW - i keep feeling faint and slightly nauseas and im getting slight cramping in my lower abdo.. so fingers crossed its for a good reason, going to test wednesday i think. im 7-8dpo at the minute, so fingers crossed iv caught my little chicharito!
I hope your all well! Lots of love and :dust: xxxx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi everybody 

Hope you are all ok - plodding on. 

I had a moment today. A ta in my class stuffed a cushion up her top today and was pretending to be santa. She then started saying that she was pregnant - spent about 20 mins rubbing her tummy and saying oh the baby, I am about to give birth. She knows what happened about mmc. I am sure she just forgot and would not have realised what she was doing. Still upset me though. xx


----------



## hopefulchick

dreamofabean said:


> Hi girls,
> Glad to see youre all doing well! Sorry ive not been on for a while!Things are very quiet now until Tuesday i suppose. Will get my results then and dh's. I'm quite scared about the results. DH is conviced that his results will be better and i fear how he'll react if theyre not :(
> Oh well, not long until Tuesday now xx

My DH keeps saying the same thing but I really don't know :nope: I guess he is just hoping that the first sa was just a fluke?!?!?! I really hope so. :shrug:
We have our next appointment with the urologist on Dec 21st! Good luck on Tuesday :hugs:


----------



## hopefulchick

Went to the adult shop after work today!!! Picked up a super sexy lingerie!! And a sexy adult board game and also.....the vibrating ring for him, lol 

Now must pick up some extra candles, whip cream and the chocolate covered strawberries. Also gonna make a cd with lots of romantic songs Anything that I am forgetting ladies?? :happydance:


----------



## hopefulchick

Beanwood said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Hope you are all ok - plodding on.
> 
> I had a moment today. A ta in my class stuffed a cushion up her top today and was pretending to be santa. She then started saying that she was pregnant - spent about 20 mins rubbing her tummy and saying oh the baby, I am about to give birth. She knows what happened about mmc. I am sure she just forgot and would not have realised what she was doing. Still upset me though. xx

Oh bean. I hate when those kind of things happen. Seems a bit insensitive that she would not remember what happened to you, it hasn't been that long:dohh:. I am sorry that you had to go through that hun. I am here if you need to vent more :hugs:


----------



## hopefulchick

Rowan75 said:


> Its DHs 30th birthday (yes hes my toy boy!) x

My DH is 25 and I am 29 (will be 30 in January) :winkwink: I LOVE my boy toy!!


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies! 

had too much jack daniels last night so am feeling a bit rough round the edges! :) had a good night tho - just in the house making pizza and watching tele. 

Dream fingers crossed for your app hon, bless you both - I hope the results are good or at least useful and that the clinic have some good ideas / advice for you guys :hugs:

Mrs G - so glad you enjoyed being with your nephew - Im back at being ok round babies now which is a relief - it took about a month last time so I was hoping it would be the same - phew! I think babies I know are easier as I can see their parents in them or family traits - does that make sense? But thats brill that you are enjoying him for who he is :hugs:

Bean thats so pants :hugs: how are you feeling hon? Hows your cycle? Hows things with DH? Are your little ones excited about Christmas? It must be fab to see their little faces on christmas day all excited and happy :) My neice is calling father Christmas the big Ho Ho - which could be taken so many ways :haha:

Hopeful thats brilliant! you just made me :rofl: so loud I woke DH up - although to be fair he should have been up 48 mins ago! 

reba how are you feeling today hon? Hope all ok - sure it will be 

Hopes hope you enjoyed the nativity - how cute! 

afm - another drop today and some cramping so I think af may arrive today - it will be super heavy this month I predict being a mc cycle so I have all sizes of everything at hand!:thumbup: got a delivery of bfp tests yesterday - 50 early tests and 2 clear blue digital - I am officially stocked up again :) NTNP here we come! 

have a fab weekend ladies 

x :flower:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hi everyone :)

hopeful - i think you have caught all of the main aspects of seduction there! :lol: it sounds like your in for a pretty fun ride! enjoy ;). I hope all is well and your looking forward to christmas :) allsorted? xx

Rowan - Yeah that makes sense :D GOOD LUCK with all your NTNP hun, you sound pretty in the 'zone' about it all and stocked up to the MAX so hopefully they can all be used either this or next cycle when you get you BFP and want to just double check 40+times! :haha: xx

Bean - :hi: hope your feeling ok hun and all is well now :hugs:. xx

AFM - not much to report from my side, my bbs have been a little sore today, and been getting dull but sharp pains like a tiny needle digging into my lower abdomen - happened yesterday too. Could be AF im not sure. Bought all my tests today (not quite as many as Rowan though :haha:) i have 1tesco test and 2FRER's so fingers crossed this will be my cycle :)
:hi: to anyone ive missed, i hope your all OK. Lots of Love xxxxx
:dust:


----------



## hopefulchick

Got ewcm today!!! but lines are still super light on opk :wacko:. They usually would be darker by tomorrow on the Clomid, so fingers crossed. :thumbup: It seems wierd to be praying for O when I have absolutey no chance for conception!! 

DH, bless his heart. He swears that once he gets back that he will have enough sperm saved up that he can knock me up right away :haha: Yeah, unfortunately, he will probably be a couple days too late :nope:

I mentioned to him that I had a little surprise for him when he returns and he automatically assumes it has to do with sex!! Men!! :dohh: He's right but come on!!


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies :)

fingers crossed Mrs G! 

Ah Hopeful that looks like a pre ov dip on your chart - I know what you mean its a shame to waste an egg but at the same time if it happenns its an egg on your own and thats fab! I think sometimes clomid is supposed to kick start your cycles so itll be inetresting to see what happens with us all! How long til DH home? Bet you cant wait!

weve had a busy but fab weekend for DHs birthday - lovely meal out on sat night and a buffet for the whole family yesterday which was bedlum but worth it and DH loved it - he wouldnt have done anything but I nagged him into doing stuff and I think he's really pleased we did bless him - he really misses his parents at times like birthdays and it does help to see his family and they were so pleased to all spend the day together - so a success - yey! :) 

Afm - CD2 for me so we shall see what the month brings - my fertile days should be around Christmas so I was just sat thinking oo maybe we should try - haha we have guests (little sil and her OH) over Christmas itself but could ttc the few days beforehand - even tho we're not supposed to be trying :) 

hope everyones had a good weekend and hullo to all :) 

x


----------



## hopefulchick

hey ladies :flower:

I had a temp rise, so I don't know whats going on.:shrug: Definitely no positive opk yet so I hope this isn't some crazy cycle :wacko:

DH will be flying back on Friday :happydance:


----------



## dreamofabean

Jeez hopeful that is one hell of a temp rise!!!! Did you have alcohol last night?? xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Well i took a test today and BFN but i am only 9dpo, so i was being a little too optimistic i think :haha: im going to test again wed/thur and hope for that long waited second line again... i feel like im going craaazzy :( 

how is everyone today? xxx


----------



## hopefulchick

fingers crossed mrs g!!! Hope its just too early.:thumbup:

dream- no alcohol :nope: Thinking maybe I just had a bit of a fever because I had a massive headache today and been sneezing alot too.

Snow still coming down pretty hard so I have no way of picking up any more opks. I should have been more prepared.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning all

Hopeful - bummer your snowed in - hope you manage to get out and pick up some OPK's before its too late. It would be great if Ov stayed away til DH was back on Friday - but sure think of it as a months break all ready for a fresh start in the New Year! Oh and thats a huge temp rise too - ov must be close. 

MrsGA - sorry you got a BFN - think its far too early though so hang in there! :thumbup:

Rowan - I think you should NTNP over the festive season - its too hard not to try but stressful trying so pretend your not trying (when deep down your actually trying..... if ya know what I mean! Im sure SIL and her OH wont hear a thing.... 

Dream - did you get your and DH;s results today - i hope its good news? 

Bean - how insensitive of that person at work but im sure they just totally forgot and are probably kicking themselves now for doing it in front of you. :hugs:

Well AFM - i started spotting on Friday very light pink (only once) and then it was browny in colour all weekend - hardly anything but still there on the pad (nothing really when I wiped). Thought it was gone this am but came back again. DOnt know what to think - 5 days til my 7wk scan so hoping for good news - could be a great christmas or a terrible christmas for me! I hope this spottng is normal - seems like alot of people get it - cant help but worry though. But i started feeling sick last night so hope thats a good sign that hormone levels are going up - who knows - only time will tell! DH is very positive.


----------



## hopes fading

Hello Ladies. I hope you are all OK.

Reba, I can imagine how worried you must be but having read, surely, most of the content of the Internet on the subject (as I'm sure you have) I say it sounds OK. So many ladies have spotting and perfectly healthy pregnancies and it doesn't sound like yours is too heavy or accompanied by painwhich is positive. I really hope time flies for you until your scan. Oh, the sickness is a very good sign too I'm sure. And have you been having intercourse? I've read a lot about how the cervix can get irritated which can lead to bleeding. X

Hopeful, how typical to run out of OPK's! I hope the snow stops so you can get some. I don't recall if you used to o regularly before the clomid but either way, its still great to know that your body is doing it all by itself! When is DH home? You must be dead excited! X

Dream, if you are getting your results today then all the very best of luck to you... How are you in general? Are you looking forward to Christmas? X

Rowan, sounds like a wonderful weekend. I can't believe how many of you ladies have toy boys; fantastic! I suppose that for any of us NTNP is difficult, as we are so in tune with our bodies but it may take some of the pressure off you guys over Xmas. Wishing you loads of dust and happy dancing as always. X

MrsG, so hoping for good news for you and don't worry a jot about a BFN this early. X

Bean, how are things, what is your game plan going forward? X

Hi to anyone I have missed. X

Afm, I have terrible constipation, so bad that I am quite miserable and worried about it. I suffer anyway and can honestly say I haven't been to the toilet 'properly' since before my holiday but it has gone beyond ridiculous now. I am taking Fibresure twice a day and eating lots of fruit (gone off veg) but nothing is working. Last night I had severe pain in the lower left side of my abdomen  right where the baby is. OH says its also where the colon is but I was naturally worried that something was wrong with the baby. It has gone this morning so Im trying not to panic further. I cant wait for the scan next Weds, I have a few questions for the Dr this time - OH and I have not had sex since we found out but now I am very keen to get some action. I think having waited this long though we may aswell wait until the scan, just to check again that all is well.

Bye for now, Hopes. X


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Hopes - no havent had sex since the day after I ov'd...... 16th Nov to be exact! Poor DH (ive pleasured him in other ways so he's not totally starved) :) Im waiting til the scan at least to make sure all is well - then I'll think about DTD!!!! Not interested at the mo - just want to sleep when I go to bed! 

And yeah I really hope the spotting is nothing to worry about - roll on Sunday! 

You poor thing being badly constipated - i have only been going every 2nd day or so and I find that bad enough but you must be in pain! I use to find eating an apple and sipping hot water helped me go - worth a try maybe. 

What date is your next scan? Is this a private one you booked?


----------



## hopes fading

Thank goodness I'm not the only one Reba! I feel a bit silly on one hand, as most of what I've read says it's fine to DTD but I have also read that you should wait until 12 weeks if you have a history of m/c. Well, it's simply not a risk I'm prepared to take under the circumstances. Yes, private scan on the 22nd. What date is yours? X


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies :hi:

been applying for jobs all day so thought I'd pop in here for a break! :comp:

Hope your appointment today is ok Dream :hugs:

Hopeful that is a good temp rise :) fingers crossed its ov for you!

Mrs G :dust: fingers crossed for you 

Bean hope youre doing ok

reba fingers very tightly crossed for you hon - not long til your scan and hopefully all will be well :hugs: x

Hopes activia with figs helped me when I was pg - prune juice too - hope you get some relief soon hon 

afm - Af keeps coming and going - v annoying! will be interesting to see how long she lasts. 

DH and I had a fab weekend but were chatting last night about our finances and we've come down to earth with a bump. We cant really afford me not to work and we really want to try for a mortgage again next year or rent somewhere cheaper which will depend on me getting an ok perm job so we realised that we've been comfort eating and spending a bit in the last few months as its been such a rollercoaster so we need to get a grip and I need to get a job sharpish and we defo need to NTNP. Its catch 22 timewise - like Im not getting any younger so we cant really wait but im wrecked from the 2 mmc and also we cant do without my earnings so we kind of need to not get bfp soon but at the same time we so would love a family but then theres the assumption tbh that we will mc again and also the fact that we cant really afford little ones - :dohh::-k](*,):hissy: so we have to pray stuff goes right for us in 2011! 

Has anyone got resolutions etc for 2011? 

:flower:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

hopes fading said:


> Thank goodness I'm not the only one Reba! I feel a bit silly on one hand, as most of what I've read says it's fine to DTD but I have also read that you should wait until 12 weeks if you have a history of m/c. Well, it's simply not a risk I'm prepared to take under the circumstances. Yes, private scan on the 22nd. What date is yours? X

yeah I dont want to take the risk either - especially with the spotting now. 

My scan is the 19th - sunday - weird day i know! 

Been invited to a mulled wine party on Sat night but trying to get out of it. I mentioned that Sun is a better night for us so hopefully the day will change - that way if scan goes well I can just tell my cousin (whos having the party) the news and not have to pretend im drinking wine! Now its getting through Christmas eve with my DH's family (maybe just tell them that eve instead of christmas day)


----------



## hopefulchick

Hey ladies. :flower:

Hopes- Glad to see you and the littl bean are well. Sorry about being backed up but DH is right and I get that same pain in that area when I have trouble going, so no worries. DH will be home late Friday night :hugs: 

Reba- Sunday will be here sooner than you think!! And I am sure all is well. Hope the nausea isn't too bad for you!! :hugs:

Bean- I read in your journal about you being in the tww!! No matter how hard we try to not symptom spot, we still do!! I probably will symptom spot this month too and I have no chance at being preggers:dohh:

Rowan- Yeah a bit of a catch 22!! NTNP is probably for the best. I am sure the new year will bring lots of luck to you and DH!! :hugs: I have settled on trying to lose weight for my resolution (I know, very typical, but I really should!!)

Dream- Please let us know right away about you and DH appointment Fingers crossed for appointment and O!!!:thumbup:

Mrs G- How are you getting on today? Hope all is well :hugs:

AFM- Made the awful journey to the closest store and guess what.... NO OPKS!!! For the love of ttc, what is wrong with these people??? 2 different brands of pregnancy test though, Uggghhhhh!! So I picked up some essentials and am just going to see how the temps go. I have ewcm though, which is awesome!!!:happydance:


----------



## dreamofabean

Oh girls :cry::cry::cry:
Our only opton is icsi :cry: My amh level is sky high so im more disposed to ohss whihc just makes things a lot harder. Feel like our little world has collapsed.:cry:


----------



## hopefulchick

dreamofabean said:


> Oh girls :cry::cry::cry:
> Our only opton is icsi :cry: My amh level is sky high so im more disposed to ohss whihc just makes things a lot harder. Feel like our little world has collapsed.:cry:

I am so sorry dream. I know it feels like everything is going wrong. So sorry. :hugs: I am here if you need to talk. :hugs:


----------



## hopes fading

Oh Dream, so sorry for you both. AMH is your egg reserve right? Does that mean you have lots of eggs? Sorry, not v clued up. How do you both feel about ICSI and are you eligible for NHS assistance? Sending you loads of hugs. X


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks girls.
Yeah high amh means that i will have an almost too good response to the drugs and they will have to be very careful. in a way its good but follicles doesnt mean good quality eggs does it? It sucks! 
We should be eligible for nhs help, will find out at our nhs app on 30th dec. We will probs go private first though as cant bear the thought of a yr or 2 wait!


----------



## hopefulchick

dream- lets just hope that they can give you a milder dose of fertility drugs to stimulate you and icsi is exactly what you need to get your little bean. I don't blame you for wanting to go private. Sounds like you may get better treatment that way.:hugs:


----------



## hopefulchick

Guess I have too much time on my hands with DH gone. :wacko: Been trying to come up with some names for our team so we can make a graphic and add it to all of our signatures!! 

Random thoughts:

Team Clomid Virgins Gone Crazy

Team Positively Patient

Team LTTC Baby Dreamers

Team Against All Odds

Team Destined for Success

Any ideas/ thoughts for a team name????:flower:


----------



## Beanwood

Hopeful I like Team against all odds.

Dream - am sorry that you have had that news. I really hope now that they can start to help you properly and help you get that much wanted baby.

Reba - I spotted with both my boys and they were obviously fine.



Had appointment today -will be back on clomid. Can really feel a coming. 

Hi everybody else. XX


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Dream - sorry about the news :hugs:

Bean - thanks for that - need positive stories! :thumbup:

Hopeful - i like Team destined for success.....


----------



## Rowan75

ah big hugs Dream :hugs::hugs::hugs: fingers crossed for your appointment on the 30th - not too long to wait but I bet it'll feel ages :hugs:

I like Team against all odds and Team destined for sucess too! sucess may come in different ways than we may expect but hopefully we'll get there

hope everyones ok - am going to have a peek at everyones journals today - I'm so dim I hadnt realised you could read other peoples journals and that it was ok to comment :dohh:

we've booked tickets for a music festival in July (staying in a bed and breakfast - were too old to camp) so were NTNP until July now instead of Feb - scary and pressure relieving at the same time! 

we may end up on differing paths on the way until our familes are complete but we all need our girlies to cheer us along :)

x


----------



## dreamofabean

Rowan75 said:


> I like Team against all odds and Team destined for sucess too! sucess may come in different ways than we may expect but hopefully we'll get there
> 
> 
> we may end up on differing paths on the way until our familes are complete but we all need our girlies to cheer us along :)
> 
> x

You put it perfectly hun!!! :)
I like those two options too!!!
I'm feeling a little better today, still tears but not as many and im able to look forward a bit now. Also have a + opk today! Talk about irony, as we're told it wont happen my body starts to get in a rhythm!! :haha:


----------



## Beanwood

we may end up on differing paths on the way until our familes are complete but we all need our girlies to cheer us along :)

x[/QUOTE]

Beautifully put Rowan. XX


----------



## hopes fading

Hi everyone.

Dream, I am glad you don&#8217;t have too long to wait until your appointment. I also hope the waiting list isn&#8217;t too long for you. How are you both feeling now? X

Hopeful, I expect you are counting the hours until DH comes home! Well done for thinking of team names, I like Team destined for success myself. And echo Rowan&#8217;s sentiments; whatever our individual journeys may be, we&#8217;ll all get there in the end and be here to support each other until then. X

Bean, how are you feeling about the clomid? Are you starting it this cycle? Christmas spirit got you yet?! X

Rowan, it&#8217;s good to hear that you and DH have come up with an action plan for 2011. It sounds very sensible to me and I am sure that your bean will come to you just as your ready emotionally and financially. I must say you sound really positive and happy, it&#8217;s lovely to hear. X

Reba, how are you doing? Has the spotting finished? Sickness still with you? Not long to wait for scan now&#8230; X

MrsG, any update? I really hope your stash of HPT tests come in handy for you soon! X

Hi to anyone I&#8217;ve missed, Hopes. X


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Hopes

Am ok about the clomid thank you. (I think) Just hope that I don't put anymore weight on.

Am feeling a bit christmassy - kids at school have been fab. We had our christmas party today and have been dancing round the classroom with them.

Next week I am going to get all the favourite films out - the cranks, scrooge, home alone etc........................... Chocolate, popcorn...................

How ar you doing?

Hi ti everyone else. XXXX


----------



## Beanwood

Oh by the way - I agree Team destined for success - sounds more positive than against all odds. XX


----------



## RebaRezzelba

hi ladies

Hopes - the spotting has been here all week - very light - 2 dots on a panty liner all day long. But this am went to loo (BM.... tmi) and had the pink stuff again like last Friday. So back worrying again - oh well all will become clear on Sunday.


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Reba I know that there is no point telling you not to worry. Remind yourself that this happens a lot and everything goes on to be fine. Will be thinking of you sunday. XX Sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey girls,
Hope youre all ok? I'm ok thanks, we are getting our heads around it all slowly. I think i have ovulated again! No temp rise as didnt sleep well at all last night but all the physical signs! Will see what temp does tomorrow!x


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies 

been for allergy testing today - they can only test me for penicillin antibiotics and not until April and they cant test me for anaesthetics so I guess Im no further forward for the things I needed to find out but did discover Im not allergic to latex (altho they have taken bloods to test further) but am just sensitive - out of all the things they tested me for Im actually only allergic to dust mites which was a pleasant suprise :) 

fingers crossed Reba will be thinking of you on Sunday x

dream, fingers crossed that you did ov and that its one less thing you have to worry about on your journey x

hello everyone hope you're all having good weekends x

afm - random ewcm yest and today but with a bit of af (sorry tmi) so Ive no idea what thats all about?!


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies - hope all ok 

afm -I just had to mention that I have never seen so much ewcm in my life! I have no clue whats going on but I figure my hormones are playing a merry dance this cycle already! 

x


----------



## hopes fading

Hi everyone

Reba, wishing you all the very best of luck today honey. XXX

Rowan, fantastic news on the EWCM, it's always great to know that our bodies are doing what they should be doing, on their own! Sounds slow going with the allergy testing but good news so far that you are sensitive rather than allergic. X

Hopeful - I expect your rather busy this weekend, young lady! Enjoy and I'm only just a little bit jealous! X

Bean, remind me what days you are taking clomid and where you are at in your cycle?? Sorry, I am scatter brained - I think I will be until Christmas day now, as I have left everything to the last minute and as I'm writing I'm thinking I should actually be searching for a baby doll pram for my youngest Niece and getting dressed to hit the shops! X

Deam, did you have a temp rise? X

MrsG, any news? X

Love to all and wising you happy Sundays. X


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Hopes

I am taking clomid days 2 - 6 like last time. I am due on tomorrow - just hoping that my period will continue to be regular and that I don't have to wait. Not looking forward to all the clomid symptoms.

I have got few things to get for xmas pressies still. Not going out in this though - really dodgy roads. XX


----------



## Beanwood

Reba - thinking about you today. XX


----------



## RebaRezzelba

hi ladies - good news - baby there, heart beat visible, measuring right for my dates and no sign of a bleed - we are over the moon. Went out for breakfast to celebrate. :happydance:

Hope everyone is well -i'll probably not be on here much as heading to my DH's family for christmas and they dont have internet so if i pick up wifi when Im out and about that will be the height of it. 

hope you all have a fantastic christmas and cant wait to come back and see all the BFP's..... :thumbup:

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you all.:hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Yeahhhhh I am so pleased for you both. I know how relieved you must feel. Have a lovely christmas.


----------



## hopes fading

Reba, I am thrilled for you both, you must be so relieved. Have a wonderful Christmas, will you tell? X

Bean, I hope af shows on time and the symptoms aren't too bad.

Hopes - really am off out shopping now. X


----------



## RebaRezzelba

thanks ladies. And yes Hopes - I think we will be telling all the family anyway.... too hard to keep it in now. Still not sure about telling friends (i'll see if I can hold it in). 

Have a lovely christmas ladies.


----------



## dreamofabean

Congrats reba that is fantastic news!!!xxx


----------



## Rowan75

brilliant news Reba!:thumbup::happydance: what a relief for you guys x

great news that you ovd Dream - I so hope that your appointment on the 30th brings good news and useful info and hope x

Hopes is it your scan on Weds? 

Bean are you off work now? Are your boys getting excited? 

Hopeful you must be busy :) hope your reunion was everything you hoped it would be :)

Hows you Mrs G?

we had a dummy run of Christmas dinner last night which was lovely - we had a blast from the past from the 1990s and drank alcopops while cooking :haha: then sat and watched tele - on our fav tv show a couple have just started ttc its so funny and sad (at the same time) watching it. 

I had a bit of a down am yest - felt like DH was getting a raw deal - he got together with this confident, fun, fiesty girl with a kick ass body and now Im frumpy, fat, have stretch marks everywhere, have wierd sight eyes and a body that doesnt work properly and cant give him the family he so wants, no job so am a financial burden and to top it off my 3 months not driving have made me scared of being in cars again (had PTSD previously after being in a massive motorway pile up 2.5 years ago) 

so Ive done a big to do list and am going to pull my socks up and man up and get fighting fit again - while Im unemployed (so hard going to agencies and not saying well im unemployed because I was supposed to be on maternity leave but its all gone to rats sh*t) I have all the time in the world to exercise 

told Dh last night when I was feeling ok enough to word it properly and he was astonished that I felt that way and was lovely bless him 

sorry for the rant! :flower: :blush:

x


----------



## hopes fading

Hi Ladies.

You poor thing Rowan. I completely understand why you feel like you do but in reality, you are exactly the same person DH married, you have just had a rough time lately. He probably doesn't think twice about any of those things and looking after you a bit when you need him most is probably all he wants to do. By all means aim to step up the exercise etc but don't be so hard on yourself, it is completely natural to feel how you do right now but some day soon you will look back on this time and it will be but a distant memory. Going to the agencies under these circumstances can't be easy but you will get a good job in the end and it will work out OK. Sending you many hugs. X

Reba, what a lovely Christmas you and your family will have! Super excited for you! On average, how many times an hour do you think you are looking at your scan photo?! X

I am a bit of an emotional wreck at the moment - Rowans post just made me cry - but then, so do most things! I've been worried about the baby these last few days and have slept quite badly - had a horrid dream on Saturday night that I miscarried. I really, badly need it to be Weds now, I can't focus on anything. The few symptoms I have had seem less now. I know this can happen and the pregnancy can be fine but all the same, I'd rather I felt really sick etc etc etc! I suppose its just hit me what a huge risk I'm taking having a scan so close to Christmas. If the news is bad I can't imagine what we'll do. I've let myself get excited planning how we'll tell the family (3 announcements in all, my family, OH's Mum and then his Dad). I haven&#8217;t really thought what the alternative will feel like? Anyway, sorry for the depressing post ladies; just feeling a bit low?

Christmas spirit and baby dust to you all. X


----------



## Rowan75

Thanks Hopes :hugs: sorry to make you cry :flower: am all teary now reading your post :dohh:

big hugs to you hon :hugs: - I know how worried you must be feeling and am keeping my fingers totally crossed for you guys - not long to go today's half over and then tmro to get through then weds will be here - I bet it feels like an eternity tho. Try not to read too much into your symptoms coming and going hon - at 9 weeks the placenta is just starting to take over so symptoms can start to ease at that point x

gosh the worry doesnt stop does it - it starts while you ttc then once pg it gets worse and I bet its even worse worrying about them when theyre here - then I suppose you worry for the rest of your days :) 

:flower: x


----------



## hopefulchick

Hi ladies :flower:

Missed you all. Had an amazing time with DH :cloud9: So glad that he's back.

Unfortunately have not remembered to take my temp for the last 2 days so I don't know when or if I should get bloods this cycle. What do you all think?? I had a temp rise the day after DH returned. :shrug:

Hopes- Oh hun. So sorry you are struggling and I hope Wed comes fast for you. I am sure your lil bean is nice and snuggly. Post some pics if you can :hugs:

Reba- AWESOME!! I know I already posted on your journal but I couldn't resist doing the happy dance again:happydance: Will miss you being on and hope you have a wonderful holiday with great stories to tell about making your announcements!!

Rowan- I feel exactly the same. I have let my body go a bit. I have no reason because I have never been pregnant!! But as I told you before, we can support eachother because I really need to get in shape!!! I know it will be hard but I lost 30 pounds right before starting Clomid so I know that I can do it!! You can too!!:hugs:

Bean- I know what you mean about Clomid side effects:dohh: I did notice that this cycle I did not have that bloated feeling, but not even sure if I ovulated this cycle:shrug:

dream- already posted in your journal too. Hope all is well. Are you getting any bloods to confirm O this cycle??


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Girls

Hopeful nice to have you back. Sounds like you had a fab weekend.

Rowan - I know how you feel as I have thought that with my dh. I think maybe they think that sometimes also. Your dh sounds really nice. I hope that you start feeling a bit better soon. 

Hopes- not going to tell you not to worry as that won't make any difference to you. Just know that I am thinking of you and hoping that wednesday comes quickly for you.

I feel really sad after reading your posts - I hope you both feel happier very soon. XX

Sending Hopes and Rowan and everybody lots of hugs. XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Rowan75

thanks ladies :flower:

Hopes I hope today doesnt drag too much for you - nearly there 

doing my exercise dvd today again this am - bring it on! :thumbup: Then going to a carol service at my grandmas nursing home - yikes about driving but Ive got to get the bit between my teeth and crack on! want to pop to supermarket as well (I must be mad it'll be packed!:shrug:) and get Dh some posh chocs for his stocking 

have a good day everyone x


----------



## Beanwood

Hi All

Hope everybody is ok.

Hopes thnking of you tommorrow.

Hopeful I hope things have gone ok today.

Rowan I hope that driving was ok today for you.

I have just taken my first clomid tablet. Aggghhhh can't believe I am doing it again. Nervous, excited, scared ....................... Here goes again. xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Yay Bean!!! xx


----------



## Rowan75

fingers crossed Bean! 

Thinking of you Hopes :hugs:x

hey Dream how are you doing?

Hopeful how was your appointment? 

afm - well my hormones are a bit confused this month - nice to ov of course but seriously CD8?! of no use whatsoever for good implantation if we were ttc! so last month it was CD19 this month CD8 - average that out ff - haha :) 

am not doing my exercise dvd today - I ache everywhere :) but am walking to my friends so that'll burn off quality street! Carol service was lovely yesterday - I sat next to the mayor! 

ooo and Ive got an interview in jan! Yey! have plenty of time to write my presentation for it so thats good! 

hope everyone has a good day 

x


----------



## Beanwood

Fab news about the interview. What kind of job is it for? xx


----------



## hopefulchick

Here are the new results:

Appearance- Normal
Agglutination- Normal
Liquefication- Normal
Volume- 2 ml
Viscosity- Normal
PH- 8.0
% Motility- 50* LOW*
Motility Score- Fair
Sperm Count- < 1 million *LOW*
Total Sperm 
Morphology- Markedly decreased numbers of sperm showing moderate morphologic abnormalities

Scan revealed no varicocele, just a small amount of fluid which is considered normal.

Well the urologist advised that our option would be ivf/icsi. He said there is no pathology in the sac that he could correct. 

I am going to order some vitamins and we will get prepared to start our journey towards ivf :cry:


----------



## hopes fading

Hi ladies. 

Just a quick update, all is well and baby measures 23mm which is spot on for where I think I am! I am so happy and relieved and looking forward to sharing our news with the family over Christmas! X

Just one thing though, I have come down with something so as soon as we got home from the scan, I went back to bed. I just got up so that I could update you all but will spend the rest of the day there. Just hoping it passes soon, whatever weird thing it is (stuffy nose, headache and ear ache, aching all over and skin feels sore to the touch)!?

Hopeful, I'm thinking of you. It must be a huge shock to be told that IVF / ICSI are your only options. How did DH take it? Just know though that whatever path you have to take, you will get to be a Mommy. Hugs. X

Bean, I hope the clomid is kind to you and does the job. Happy BD'ing!!! X

Rowan CD8 is kind of early, just keep your eye on it over the next couple of months, hopefully your body will settle down into perfect baby making cycles. Excellent news on the interview, it's so nice to have something to look forward to in the new year. X

Love to all and when I am better I shall attempt to upload scan pic if you'd like to see. X


----------



## hopefulchick

Hopes that is wonderful, would love to see pics, they make me all warm and fuzzy inside:flower:

I think we are both in a bit of shock right now. The ride home was complete silence as we were both lost in our own heads. We will be ok, just have to get a plan together, may wait till after my bday, which is Jan. 14th.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Hopeful - sending you love and hugs.

Hopes - am really glad that everything is going well. Enjoy x mas.

XX


----------



## keepsmiling

Hopeful just to let u no that 50% motilty isn't low anythib over 40 is fine xx


----------



## hopefulchick

Thanks KeepSmiling. The range from this lab indicates anything under 70 is low. But his motility was 0 last time, so that is one positive difference.


----------



## keepsmiling

My hubbys motilty. Was 50 and they sed t was fine
I'm nt sure is uk an us have difff numbers xxx


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies :wave:

Hopes - Brilliant news :happydance::wohoo: must be such a relief - and good news just in time for Christmas - lovely x

Hopeful - :hugs: big hugs hon - sounds a good idea to wait til after your birthday - gives you time to enjoy Christmas the best you can and ring in the new year with new information and hopefully a fresh start on the right path x

Bean thanks hon - its for an Occupational Therapy Assistant role - I studied OT at uni and it was a fab but intense course (no holidays) and I had 2 jobs on a night to fund it but then in my 3rd year my grant was wiped out completely so I had to leave and was gutted - so when I saw this job advertised I thought hmm I'll go for it :) its worth a try and Id love to do the work I wanted so much to do. It would mean we couldnt try for a mortgage next year as my salary would be too low but we're willing to take the chance 

sorry that was a very long winded answer :haha:

afm - a rise today - interesting to see how this cycle goes - I suppose Ive mainly had clomid/bfp/mc cycles this year so we shall see how my pcos is doing - so interesting to compare to clomid cycle tho where I ovd on CD14 and had a 28 day cycle - textbook - just shows it works 

hows everyones cycles doing?

we did our big Christmas food shop last night and have only got booze for bloke friends and rellies to get then we're ready! going to see some bands tonight which should be good 

have a good day everyone x


----------



## hopes fading

Hi Ladies

Anyone know how I can upload a profile pic? I thought I had but it's not here!

X


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey everyone,
Hopes that is fab news! :)
Hopeful i'm so sorry your news wasnt better, looks like we'll be on the ivf train together huh?? 
Hope everyone else is ok!
I'm fine, dh had his sa today and to say there was not much is a joke, felt gutted as i already know with that tiny sample the results will be dire. Think we need to use the collection condoms or something in future to get a better sample. May ask if we need to repeat xx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Dream I am sorry that the sa wasn't great. It must be so hard for them to do. 

Rowan - I trained in teaching for 3 years in Bristol and the left before I finished my course due to various reasons. Then I came home and met my dh - we married etc.... and I decided to get back into teaching about 8 years ago now. We were fortunate though that we already had a mortgage. It was alot of pressure though especially as my dh's business closed about 6 months before I was going to back to uni. Got there in the end though. 

I really hope that you get the job. 

Hopes hun have bo idea how to upload a pic sorry.

AFM - My dh has just said that he doesn't feel well - i was like well you better get well cause i am not wasting a clomid cycle. XX


----------



## dreamofabean

Hee Hee beanwood!!x


----------



## Rowan75

Happy Christmas Eve ladies! 

thanks Bean :) good to know it can work out! 

Hopes - my dh had to do mine for me when I put one on as the pic was too big and I had no idea how to shrink it! its in your user CP bit where you do your siggy I think - you may be able to put the pic in your siggy instead or your post? 

Dream your charts lovely this cycle I hope it bodes well for your ivf / icsi in the future x

Bean how was your night out with the girls? we didnt go out last night in the end we went to see Dhs grandma who is in hospital poorly and then came home and drank jack and coke and watched tele - we love how i met your mother and the big bang theory oh and Dh loves dads army of all things ?! so I got him the box set for his birthday and now I have to watch it with him every night - gah! 

afm - a little drop and no signs whatsoever in fact I feel the best I have in ages :) think its the exercise!

Have a good day all xx


----------



## hopefulchick

Merry Christmas Eve ladies :flower:
Is everyone all caught up on gifts, :shrug:

Thanks for all the support ladies, still trying to digest the news, would love to be ivf buddies dream, although it isn't ideal, we will get there :thumbup:
Sorry your DH had a hard time, I would ask for the collection condom next time!! I know he must be tired of giving samples:dohh:

Rowan- Good for you with the exercise, I will be joining you Jan 1st, I promise :thumbup: Am so glad you are feeling great, and I look forward to feeling the same. Hope DH grandma gets well soon :flower:

Hopes- I usually go to user cp and there should be something like 'edit avatar', you can click that and they have an option where you can upload an image to computer. I am not sure how to resize if you need to. Hope that helps :thumbup:

Bean- You are so funny!! Am laughing because I have been there one too many times with DH!!!:haha: Come hell or high water, we will BD!!:haha:

AFM- Forgot to temp this morning but oh well, whatever will be, will be :shrug: If I don't get a chance to hop on here before Christmas, I hope all you ladies get everything your heart desires:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hopefulchick

Ok ladies, tell me what you think. I have added a team graphic for our signatures!!! 

Here is the link:

https://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff366/ttcbaby81/cooltext491140716.jpg

Just copy this shortcut and click on edit signature, then click on Insert Image (its the small square that looks like it is a pic of a mountain and paste the link. I hope it works!!


----------



## dreamofabean

Hopeful i love it!!! Can you give us the code??
Girls i need advice! I put my ov day into ff as it still hasnt confirmed ov!! I just did an opk as i had an urge to poas and there is a very clear line! Not positive but not far off!! My temps are never like this without ovulating? Im confused!!! xxx


----------



## dreamofabean

It wont let me add it as i have too many images. Is it possible to make it smaller at all hun?x


----------



## Beanwood

Hopeful love it. Have tried to load it but not sure if it has worked. Will find out soon.

XX


----------



## Beanwood

No It hasn't worked. XX


----------



## Beanwood

Dream Am also confused. XX


----------



## dreamofabean

Merry Christmas lovely ladies xx


----------



## hopefulchick

Let me see if I can make it smaller and will let you all know ok! :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulchick

Hope everyone has enjoyed their holidays :flower:

I have tried to make the image smaller and photobucket has given me a list of codes to share the image. Not sure which you need, so I will list them all.

https://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff366/ttcbaby81/cooltext491140716-1.jpg

*HTML CODE:* <a href="https://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff366/ttcbaby81/?action=view&amp;current=cooltext491140716-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff366/ttcbaby81/cooltext491140716-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

*DIRECT LINK:* https://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff366/ttcbaby81/cooltext491140716-1.jpg

I used the direct link and clicked on insert image and pasted the link in there, make sure you delete the https that is already in the box first. Then it should show in sig.

If you want to keep your image large like mine, just use the code I pasted in the earlier post.

Dream- let me know if you need smaller ok??

Hope this helps ladies. FX


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies!

hope you all had fab Christmas days! 

x


----------



## Beanwood

Yeah Hopeful I got it to work. 

Hi everybody.

How you doing Rowan? XX


----------



## MrsGAnderson

hopefulchick - aww honey :( iv just come on and read your post about having to go through IVF, atleast they are trying with you that always helps. FX hun and lots of babydust.. STICKY xx

Bean :) good luck starting clomid again hun :D FX for you and im sending you lots of dust xx

Rowan - congratulations on the new job :D yayeee!! hopefully, new year, new job, new baby :) xx

Hopes - congratulations on a healthy baba hun :D im very pleased for you, how did telling the family go? i bet they were all chuffed :) i miss the fact we were going to tell ours this christmas i would have also been ten weeks. hoping my time will come soon :) xx

I LOVE OUR NEW SIGNATURE :) THANKS hopefulchick xx

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL!! sorry i havnt been on for a while, my laptop was broken and iv just had it fixed. I hope you are all doing OK and have had a lovely christmas and are looking forward to our new year BFP's ladies xx
Well i still havnt had AF since my MC, 5weeks now so im mega late and deffo not preg, but seem to be getting ewcm again now? quite confused as i may be ovulating again without AF coming, im not sure, but im BFN so deffo not preg. hopefully the new year will bring with it a lovely baby for my DH and I
going to start my clomid again when my next AF comes lol! 
Lots of love xxx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi MrsGAnderson

Nice to see you back. Have finished my last clomid tablet yesterday. We will see....... Trying not to get my hopes up. 

Hope ypur af comes soon so you can start clomid. XX


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Thanks hun, so do I. im not really thinking about it too much - i think im kinda hoping im ovulating again *not that that happens very often during 1cycle* ha! or im going to get AF or BFP soon, either way i would like to start trying again.. i have my fingers firmly crossed this is your month xxx


----------



## hopefulchick

Hi MrsG, thank you for your kind words :flower:

Sendy sticky vibes to you and bean and hoping all you need is one more cycle!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies! :flower:

Nice to see you Mrs G - hope your cycle settles soon - do you temp? cant remember if you do - sorry :) I havent got a new job just yet...but fingers crossed - my interview is on jan 17th - yikes! 

Dream is your FS app on 30th Dec? 

Bean Im doing ok ta - how are you doing? 

Hopes hope you had a lovely Christmas day and that your family were delighted with your news same with you Reba :flower:

Hopeful how are you and Dh feeling about everything? 

am looking forward to the new year! always feels like a fresh start! 

afm - couldnt help but poas today even tho i know its too early, were not ttc and I ovd too early :dohh: bfn of course :haha:

x


----------



## dreamofabean

Nice to see you back mrs g! Yeah my appointment is Thursday....eek!! Dreading it but it's needed! Praying I may have a bfp by then but reality is I'll prob get Af that day and be a real state!! Ha ha! X


----------



## dreamofabean

Rowan I've been testing and getting bfns too! Prob just too early! The urge us so strong though I did a free at 4am! Ha ha x


----------



## hopefulchick

Fingers crossed for those who are testing!!:test:

I am tempted to pick some up because it looks like I O'd on the day DH returned!!! So, maybe just holding on to a tiny shimmer of hope :shrug:

Thanks Rowan- I guess we are taking each day as it comes. Haven't really talked about it a whole lot but its always in the back of my head :dohh:

I am sitting here trying to decide if I want to enroll in weight watchers online. Anyone have any thoughts/experiences about it?!?!?


----------



## Beanwood

Sorry Hun I have never used weight watchers or anything. I don't know how it works. XX


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies:hi:

a normal day today - yey! our guests have gone home and Dh is out at work and i can check in here then do my exercise dvd, then out for lunch with a friend who has just got engaged, Dh and I are going to the cinema tonight as well - fab! 

hope everyones ok! 

Hopeful Ive never done weightwatchers but I do slimming world - Ive heard good things about both :) I think theyre probably along the same lines

Dream fingers crossed for your appointment tmro x

afm - a dip today and it feels like AF is on her way - its catch 22 ntnp and charting cos Im still so aware of whats going on but I feel like I need to be as if we need re-referring to the FS I'll need some info to back that up - do you guys think the same or should i stop charting? Ive ov'd twice in december and if AF came today I'd have also had 2 Afs in December! How bonkers is that! 

have a good day everyone x


----------



## Rowan75

ps - we were talking about if we dont have kids and we're thinking we'll get some dogs one each - Dh decided at the weekend he wants a black lab but I havent picked what I would like yet :) 

we were talking about options and what we feel ok about and what we dont feel ok about and luckily we're on the same lines so thats good x


----------



## hopes fading

Hi Ladies, I hope everyone is well and has had a lovely Christmas? 

Any news from the the testers? X

Although OH and I were both unwell we had a good Christmas, all thanks to being able to share our news! Everyone is excited for us which is so lovely. It has begun to sink in now that so many people know! Not only did we tell our families but OH's best friends too; they guessed on Christmas Eve when I refused a wine and after an hour of denying it we fessed up! I always knew that would be how we got rumbled!

I'm still not feeling pregnant and I'm anxious to get to the 12 week scan still - should get an appointment in the post soon. But trying not to worry meanwhile; I guess I'm just one of the lucky ones who doesn't get many symptoms!?

Reba, I hope all is well with you? X

Bean, do you know roughly when you will o? X

Bye for now, I am supposed to be working today so had better get something done! Hopes. X


----------



## hopefulchick

Hopes- It s great to hear from you and love the new pic!! Can You believe that you are 10 weeks already!!!:happydance: FX for 12 week scan.:flower:


----------



## Beanwood

Ohhh Hopes fab pic. Not long until your 12 weeks scan now.

According to the clomid calculator I should ovulate between 3oth December and 4th of Jan. So am just going to do it every other day. I hope so much that this works - but that it works totally. I don't think a bfp will excite me now. XX


----------



## hopefulchick

Rowan- Do you do Slimming World online? Or do you go to meetings?? FX What exercise video do you do?? Sorry to be a bother, just trying to get prepared for Jan 1st!!:happydance:


----------



## Beanwood

Rowan Have a fab time at the cinemas.

Hopeful hellooooo. XX


----------



## hopes fading

Bean - fingers crossed for you and I know what you mean about a BFP not being exciting. I guess it will be for a few minutes and then there will be a period of worry until you know the pregnancy is viable. It's very sad that it is this way but completely understandable. Perhaps the 2nd and 3rd tri's will be more enjoyable for ladies who have had losses? I am keeping my fingers x'ed for you and bd'ing every other day is perfect. X

Hopeful, a friend who is doing weight watchers currently says it has completely changed in the last few months After almost 20 years they have re-vamped it and all the points values have changed - you need a new calculator if you are using one of the older ones. For that reason, I would suggest maybe going to the class, just to get you back in the swing of things? Good luck whayever you decide to do. X


----------



## Beanwood

Thanks Hopes. You are right it is sad. I had always thought with the boys that it took me a while to get pregnant but atleast when I was pregnant it was ok. 

If I do get pregnant again then I am defo going to ask for an early scan. If they won't then I will just pay for one. 

Stay in touch Hopes. XX


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aww hopes thats fantastic that all your family and friends are excited by the news!! :D im so happy for you. 

Rowan - no i dont temp hun

AFM - Im ovulating again atm? my MC was 20/11/10 and i still havnt had AF yet.. i thought i Ovulated on cd14 bang on, but im not sure if i did now... symptoms suggested i did and OPK's, but im Ovulating again now?? my OPK and EWCM (there is loads of it) and im having O pains too? it was just my body telling me i was ovulating which made me think about taking OPKs, it was mega positive yesterday. hmm, can you ovulate 2wice in one cycle? or do you think my body was playing tricks earlier on as im Ovulating now? (saying that i didnt have any pains on cd14,15,16 so maybe it was just the OPKs lying to me lol?)

xxx


----------



## I want one

Hey girls!
I know you dont know me but i feel as if i know you all. I have read almost all your posts and decided to say hi! I have taken my first Clomid pill today and was researching and came across your threads, i just had to keep on reading to see how you were all getting on! I'm sure 2011 is going to be the year! :happydance:


----------



## brillbride

hi girls-been ttc since got married july 09...thats 18/19 months--had 2 MC's one at 12 weeks--one at 6 wks.....it has been 8 months from last MC so curently waiting on AF to hopefully not come then im goin to start clomid for 1st time......have 3 mths supply of 50mg---if that doesnt work then we wil take things further

all my tests have come back perfect
dh has 8% morph and had mumps in adulthood but fs is not worried at all..xx


good luck to u all


----------



## Beanwood

Hi I want one and brill bride welcome. I hope that clomid works and that you both get your bfps really soon.

I had never written in a forum before now. Don't even use facebook. I have found this site such a help though and I hope that it helps you also.


----------



## brillbride

aw beanwood--thanks very much--i must checkout your journal..i bet u will set up facebook soon...;)xxx

babydust to us all..xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dreamofabean

Welcome iwantone and brillbride! Lovely to see newbies!! :)
Godo luck xx


----------



## dreamofabean

I still cant get the ticker to work girls!! Just got a cross!x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

I want one - HEYY :hi: thats great news i hope your clomid journey is a short one and that your much wanted :bfp: happens soon for you :)
I like the fact you have read through all our posts, thats quite impressive, there are soooo many! haha xx

Brilbride - welcome hun :hi: i hope your AF doesnt come then :) and you get your BFP, so sorry for your losses, some of us on here have experienced MC and come back so we are all here for support :D
Good luck xx

Hi ladies, how is everyone today?

Beanwood - my midwife refused to send me for an early scan so my DR went behind her back and booked me in for one. if i dont get one next time ill deffo be paying.. xx


----------



## hopefulchick

Welcome I want one and Brillbride :flower:

I remember how exciting and nerve wracking it was to first start the Clomid :wacko: If you ladies have any questions, there are plenty of girls on this thread with experience :thumbup: I hope Clomid is just what you ladies need to get your bfp!! :happydance:


----------



## Rowan75

hey i want one and brillbride - welcome! Sorry for your losses brillbride as Mrs G says we're here to vent to if you need us x

Hope everyone is ok! 

Dream hope your appointment went ok x

afm - another drop and I can feel Af getting ready so we shall see what the next wacky cycle brings! 

we've been exercise clothes shopping today - got my induction at the gym tmro am - wehy! I AM going to get back to my old fitness levels and my old weight! (well maybe not my pre 30 weight haha) 

Dh said today but were not cancelling out ttc tho are we - bless him - I said that really were not not ttc at the mo as were not using any protection or avoiding BD - were probs just taking the approach of most couples who havent had probs ttc and lets see what happens - after a few months then lets get the old pillow out and Ill lay for 30 mins and wotnot and all that jazz :) 

I think the thing is I feel a bit let down by my body and a bit out of control of it all and so frumpy that I need to feel like myself again first - does that make sense?

keep having a look at my new trainers - how sad am I?! :) 

x


----------



## hopefulchick

Rowan75 said:


> after a few months then lets get the old pillow out and Ill lay for 30 mins and wotnot and all that jazz :)
> 
> x

Oh Rowan, you make me laugh so hard!!! :rofl: Thanks :hugs:


----------



## I want one

Thanks for the warm welcome girls!
I know, just a few post to read lol! 
My story is...I have no children yet! Ive had 2 ectopics, one resulted in losing a tube and two miscarriages one very early and one at 9weeks so devestating!:nope: I ovulate on day 10 every month which i'm grateful for but just can't get one to stick! All tests are normal but my specialist still wants me to self inject with celexzane as soon as i get BFP he thinks my blood thickens when i get preggers. Scary stuff! 
My boobs hurts already after 1 pill is that the norm?


----------



## Beanwood

Mrsg I wasnt sure how it worked. I suppose that it may be different in different areas.
I agree though will pay if they won't send me for one. If I even get to that point again. 

I hope you are ok. XX


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Rowan, Hopeful and I want One

I Want One it sounds like you have had a stressful time. I hope that you get a sticky bfp real soon.

Rowan - I love trainers.

Hopeful - hi how are you? XX


----------



## I want one

Mrs G I'm so shocked they wont scan you! They're pretty good in my area i'm getting scanned on day 14 just to check i've ovulated and i had loads of early scans previously don't know how it can be so different! You shouldn't have to pay!!!!!! 

Rowan Anything that makes you feel goods got to be good! x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

bean - yes im fine thanku, just enjoying a nice glass of red wine ;) i hope you are xx

rowan - :haha: i laughed loads at your trainers comment!! :haha: i hope you enjoy it, we have got a xbox kinect so iv been dancing on that lol xx


----------



## I want one

Beanwood when i was reading your posts i could'nt believe how long you went without testing! I was reading through thinking.. is she ..is she??? I was so excited when you were i shouted she is! My partner thought i was crazy! But then when i read of your loss i was sooo gutted for you just couldn't believe it. One of my friends said to me that although all babies we concieved were special the baby for keeps is there and will come in good time be patience, there's a lot that would like you to be their mummy and to your one you will be... kinda helped me. x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aww that is lovely, really helps thank you hun xxx


----------



## I want one

Anything that might help!
It's so nice to talk to people on the same wave length. Ive been trying for 4 years and and probably felt my worst a couple of months a go. 3 of my best friends are pregnant and 3 girls at work very hard to cope with seeing them daily but as we do.... we pick ourselves up and try again! Catch you later x


----------



## Beanwood

I want one said:


> Beanwood when i was reading your posts i could'nt believe how long you went without testing! I was reading through thinking.. is she ..is she??? I was so excited when you were i shouted she is! My partner thought i was crazy! But then when i read of your loss i was sooo gutted for you just couldn't believe it. One of my friends said to me that although all babies we concieved were special the baby for keeps is there and will come in good time be patience, there's a lot that would like you to be their mummy and to your one you will be... kinda helped me. x

Awww that is lovely. Was already feeling emotional - thank you for your kind words. XX


----------



## Beanwood

Mrs G I keep seeing that xbox kinect dancing thingy on the tele. I really want one. XX Reminds me of going out and dancing when I was younger. XX


----------



## brillbride

hi girlies-thanks 4 all the welcomes and gd luck to us all.

If/ Once i start clomid I will not be getting scanned either!!! xxx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

i dont think many of us got scanned hun, I did but i have a really good dr who thinks of my sanity :lol: otherwise most of us dont..

the kinect is really good! hard work but a bloody good workout, i havnt heard anybody say a bad word of them yet! xx


----------



## hopefulchick

Mrs G- We already have the xbox, just saving up for the kinect. I can not wait!!!! I am thinking of getting the biggest loser game and the dancing one and also Zumba workout!! I am soo jealous Mrs G :winkwink:

brillbride- Did not get scanned, just got day 21 bloods. FX

UPDATE- Got AF today. :cry: Expected it but just mad that I will have AF on NYE:dohh:


----------



## Beanwood

Hopeful

Sorry af got you.

Are you doing anything exciting for new year? XX


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey all, 
Sorry Af got you hopeful! 
Girls how do I work out the siggy? Want to match you all!! 
Well we had hospital yesterday so I'll quickly update! 
Sa was the same and the consultant said he was puzzled why the count was fine but motility awful. He is referring dh to a urologist to check for a varicocele. He is also starting the funding application for Icsi as he forsees big cuts in new financial yr. Normally they don't use the private clinic we had tests done at but he going to make an exception and refer us to them! Yay! 
Not overly the news we had hoped for but thankfully what we'd prepared ourselves for! If our funding is approved the max wait is 18 weeks so that is much better than we'd feared xx


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies :wave:

have been to my induction at the gym :bodyb: - the man just showed me the equipment and I only tried one machine (he could tell I wasnt paying attention cos I was thinking "well Im not going to use That" so he asked me to show him and I was like "oops sorry wasnt paying attention" just like being at school :haha:)

so im going to do my pilates dvd now! Could have stayed at the gym but was a bit intimidated - am going back next week with my friend - shes going a bit stir crazy stuck in with her baby all day and shes getting a bit down re her weight and her Dh is worried about her -so were manning up and getting our backsides in gear! I got weighed this am and have put 3lbs on in a week! :shock: I look like a stuffed sausage in my gym gear like but hey ho! I will be slimmer soon after all the :munch::pizza::drunk::wine::beer: 

had to fill in a form - tick boxes "are you pregnant" and "have you recently given birth" :finger: I thought to myself! I dont fit your tick box! :haha: 

oh I do go on ever so!

I want one - youve been through the mill bless you :hugs:

I didnt get scans as routine at my fs but I have had quite a few cos of pcos and FH of ov C so inadvertantley sometimes its tracked my cycles :) 

Hopeful my dance dvd is this one https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ministry-S...ef=sr_1_5?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1293793433&sr=1-5 love it!

Dream Im so glad your visit was a positive one and that you are going to be on the waiting list - hopefully you guys can see the urologist alongside so that you're all ready when you get to the front of line x

afm - pretty certain AF is going to arrive today so bring it on! 

have a good new years eve ladies - and lets hope 2011 is our lucky year whatever our challenges are lets hope we can leap over them (or at least have a leg up and fall over the other side cheering regardless!)

x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

hopeful - aw no silly :witch: i cant believe she got you today. i totally understand why your annoyed! ooo i havnt got the zumba or the biggest looser, i have the dance central which is fab! and the adventures game.. my MIL has the sports kinect game too which is great fun! x

dream - i know i cant get it to work for me either :( im so glad you wont have to wait ages, i know 18weeks is a while but its nice having a finish line and hopefully a :bfp: in toe!! :D well done hun xx

Rowan - you naughty little minx lol! im glad you had a fun induction though, hopefully taking your mind of things and excercising will be the perfect oven for a LO for you and DH :D :haha: i laughed so hard at 'bring it on' hehe xx

Happy new year ladies :) lost of STICKY :dust: and :bfp:'s please for all of us xxx


----------



## Beanwood

hopefulchick said:


> Hope everyone has enjoyed their holidays :flower:
> 
> I have tried to make the image smaller and photobucket has given me a list of codes to share the image. Not sure which you need, so I will list them all.
> 
> https://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff366/ttcbaby81/cooltext491140716-1.jpg
> 
> *HTML CODE:* <a href="https://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff366/ttcbaby81/?action=view&amp;current=cooltext491140716-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff366/ttcbaby81/cooltext491140716-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> *DIRECT LINK:* https://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff366/ttcbaby81/cooltext491140716-1.jpg
> 
> I used the direct link and clicked on insert image and pasted the link in there, make sure you delete the https that is already in the box first. Then it should show in sig.
> 
> If you want to keep your image large like mine, just use the code I pasted in the earlier post.
> 
> Dream- let me know if you need smaller ok??
> 
> Hope this helps ladies. FX


Hi I think that I did the direct link like hopeful. XX


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks girls. The urology app is running parallel to the Icsi so we font gave to wait for that before Icsi. He said that it may not affect this pregnancy (please god) but may be a hope for the future! 
I'm fine with up to six months wait tbh! I need a bit of time to get my head around it and I also want to get to the gym and diet a bit as the past yr of drugs and stews has made me much fatter than I wish to be! Ha ha! X


----------



## I want one

HAPPY NEW YEAR CHICKS!! 
This is our year! x


----------



## Beanwood

Happy new year xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rowan75

Happy New Year!! :)


----------



## babydust1

hi girls just wanted to pop on & ask a question lol ? 

ive done 3 rounds of clomid so far probs soon to be 4th :cry: 

but do any of you find that since starting this your always friggen hungry lol i cant stop eating since taking clomid and i feel like im gonna be such a whale after ive quit these things ?


----------



## dreamofabean

Happy new year lovely ladies! Thank you all for the support over this past yr! Here's to 2011 babies xxx


----------



## Rowan75

Baby Dust - I was always very bloated on clomid felt like a whale! 

afm - AF finally here after af pains for daaaays - she does faff about ever so! 

fingers crossed for us all this year x :dust:

were v lazy today and after temp taking we went back to sleep and have just got up - going for a long walk this afternoon and then probs tele tonight - we're watching the amazing race (US) -I Love it! No wine for me tho - am going to get back into my only fri/sat nights routine 

have a good day everyone :flower:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

hey ladies, well in the tww i think. :D fingers firmly crossed please... i still havnt started my clomid back up yet, we said we would the next cycle after i MC but i havnt had another cycle yet... cd43. ive had a nice relaxing few day and Ovulated about 27th/28 ish December so FX.

I found that cloimid made me feel more hungry YES! and it bloated me majorly... yeh its normal :lol: i just tried to be as healthy as possible when i was over eating and hoped for the best. ;) xx

Rowan - im doing exactly the same, lazing around and taking some me time to come on bnb :D, hubby is on the xbox and then were going to my mums for a roast.. yummmm! :) im making the yorkshire pudds though :D xx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Babydust

I felt very bloated the first time I took clomid and ate everything i could see. Have not noticed that this time yet though.

Mrs G I hope that this is your last 2ww. 

Rowan - I know what you mean about wine on just a weekend. I have been having a glass or two most nights.

Hi everybody else. XX


----------



## MrsGAnderson

bean - snap ive been drinking a few glasses of wine a night when where relaxing, i should really follow rowan and only have some on a weekend.. but its so easy when im off work on holiday atm :haha: x


----------



## babydust1

ty girls i thought it was just me lo ive been on it for 3 months now and im so fricken hungry i thought god im gonna be a whale at the end of this luckily its grapes i want to eat haha!!! :)


----------



## hopefulchick

Happy 2011 ladies :flower: This is going to be an amazing year filled with bfp's for us all!!!

Need to probably clean a little today and get on the treadmill :wacko: and later rent some movies, thinking of renting 'The Kids Are All Right'. Anyone seen it?? 

Just a countdown till I turn the big 30:wacko: Keep thinking I should have a couple of little ones by now, Uggh!

But need to be more positive. I will be pregnant this year, I just know it :thumbup:

FX


----------



## hopefulchick

babydust1 said:


> hi girls just wanted to pop on & ask a question lol ?
> 
> ive done 3 rounds of clomid so far probs soon to be 4th :cry:
> 
> but do any of you find that since starting this your always friggen hungry lol i cant stop eating since taking clomid and i feel like im gonna be such a whale after ive quit these things ?

I had the same feeling on a couple of rounds of Clomid but couldn't tell if it was the Clomid or me just eating to deal with my disappointment. But munching on grapes is great idea!! Good luck, I see that you are 10 dpo :thumbup:

No bloating since I have been off Clomid and AF much, much better!!


----------



## babydust1

thanks hun yeah im 10dpo ive been trying for 4 years so i dont bother testing now till af is late because sick of seeing :bfn: never even had 1 sniff of a :bfp: so it would be nice if 2011 would be kindly nice to me :)


----------



## Beanwood

Babydust really hoping that you get your bfp. I try not to test until late - doesn't always work that way though. 

Hi Hopeful - I like your very positive post - BFP's all round please!

Mrs G I am the same because I am on Hols. Back at work the end of the week so will just have it at the weekend. 

Hi to everybody else I hope that you are ok> XX


----------



## babydust1

ty hun :)


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies :)

well we slept through our alarms and were supposed to be going on a run - oops! ah well! we were up late booking caravan sites and looking for nice places to go for our anniversary (not til June)

was watching one born every minute last night https://lifebegins.channel4.com/ - we do love it - I think because altho there are always v lucky people who say "oo we werent even trying" there are also people who have been trying for like 15 years and had ivf etc and one lady had had 4 mc and then a baby who arrived at 26 weeks but is ok - so there are little stories of hope in there :) 

will do my dance dvd today - had our fab walk yest its a really steep incline and made us realise how unfit I am and how its affected my asthma - I was near tears as we reached the summit but DH was fab and I followed his steps and got there!:happydance: was so pleased and relieved that I hadnt given up! 

have a good day everyone! 

:flower:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Rowan we slept in aswell - 10.30 omg. Got to start getting back up at like 6.30 / 7.00. Enjoy your dance dvd. I have just put my jeans on and they are rather tight. UGhhhh

Think I have had a positive opk this morn. Asked dh if we could bd before work but he wouldn't. Have got to do oit today - ohh the joys of timed sex eh. 

Have a good day everybody. XX


----------



## dreamofabean

The joys indeed bean!
Rowan im impressed with your exercise regime! I'm going to hit the gym tomorrow! Need to shift some lbs and just want to feel better about myself!! :)
I've been looking online at exercise dvds but unsure which are any good! Any ideas girls?? I've also just ordered Zita West's book on assisted conception as i'm hoping it may help both me and esp dh understand the whole icsi process! Will let you guys know if it's any good!
I still cant get the siggy to work :( Feel left out! hee hee! 
Was wondering: should i change the name of the thread to the siggy name??x


----------



## hopefulchick

Ok dream. I really hope this works!!!

Copy this and paste this to your signature box. 

https://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff366/ttcbaby81/cooltext491140716-1.jpg[/IMG...]


You see the three little dots I added at the end of the last IMG, remove those first. I had to add them so the code would show instead of just the image. After you paste this in your sig, remove the three dots, then preview sig. let me know if this works!!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

rowan - you are very impressive with your excercising! i would have given up by now.. your doing so well ha! the only excercise im getting is walking my dogs at the mo ha! 

dreamofabean - yeah timed sex ahhh! haha :haha: im just doing it when i feel like it.. we could have done it last night but i just wanted to cuddle. its ok though because I ov'd last week so im in tww i think :D No i cant seem to make it work on mine either, iv given up now lol!

hopeful - thank you, i shall try it now :D Thank you dream for being so persisitant :lol:

AFM - my boobs are incredibly sore, and i have mega heartburn! but i dont think its a sign, just my body playing games. how are you all today ? xxx


----------



## dreamofabean

Yay!! Thanks hopeful!! :) x


----------



## Beanwood

Yay you have done it. Good idea about changing the thread also. XX


----------



## I want one

Hi Ladies!
Well that's all the clomid taken! It's kinda strange! No side effects, i don't think, bit of pain in the left ovary, typical! I have no tube that side!!! It's the 2week wait that will kill me. I convince myself that every thing is a sign and test way to much too early lol! No Patience! I want one! I try hard not to get my hopes up but well you gotta hope! 
I'm joining in the fitness stuff but i'm more of a swimmer, love dance stuff tho keep me posted we only have a PS3 tho! x

I need a count down and i have no idea what the BFP, CD, AFM and DH mean although i do know what they refer to. I'm a novice!


----------



## babydust1

I want one said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Well that's all the clomid taken! It's kinda strange! No side effects, i don't think, bit of pain in the left ovary, typical! I have no tube that side!!! It's the 2week wait that will kill me. I convince myself that every thing is a sign and test way to much too early lol! No Patience! I want one! I try hard not to get my hopes up but well you gotta hope!
> I'm joining in the fitness stuff but i'm more of a swimmer, love dance stuff tho keep me posted we only have a PS3 tho! x
> 
> I need a count down and i have no idea what the BFP, CD, AFM and DH mean although i do know what they refer to. I'm a novice!

Big Fat Positive, Cycle Day, Dear Husband, And For Me 

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

you can check there for all the words chick,

hope you get your bfp! :)


----------



## Beanwood

I want One it took me ages to get the abbreviations. Still don't know them all now. x


----------



## I want one

Thanks for the lingo stuff! x so i'm CD7!:thumbup:

Was just watching some vids on utube about clomid and a dr on there said if you think you ovulate regularly then clomid makes it even harder to fall! What! :wacko:OMG you could go mad... what will be will be! x

Baby dust - bet you can't wait to test!! x:happydance:
Beanwood - glad i'm not alone lol! x:thumbup:

Back to work tomorrow doh!


----------



## babydust1

i only test if af is late so hopefully she will be after 3 rounds of clomid!! :) hehe i dont wanna have to start a 4th! :) :thumbup:


----------



## dreamofabean

Fxed for you Hun x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

FX for you babydust :) x :dust:

Bean and i want one - im the same i still dont know most of them, just the most common, good luck hehe x 

AFM - my DH has started his new job today and is training away (only an hour) but because i take him to catch the train im awake now and cant get back to sleep haha! typical! hes away each day for 2weeks then is working in our home town. Im so proud of him.. just hoping for a 'new job, new baby, new year' like the caption (in my mind) goes ha! FX 

hope your all well. i still havnt had AF, think i O's last week so FX ill either get bfp or AF by next week :) xx


----------



## Beanwood

good luck to your dh mrsg. 

i hope af stays away and you get your bfp. xx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi lovely ladies and Happy new year to you all. 

Hopeful - sorry to hear about your DH's results :hugs: - but dont forget it only takes one!!!! And sorry the witch showed too - hate the cow! 

Hopes - glad the scan went well - did you tell everyone at christmas? I did - we couldnt keep it in any longer - and of course as soon as I said oh i think I'll have a tea instead of a beer they all looked at me with confused eyes.... they were all over the moon - lots of tears! 

Dream, Bean, Rowan, MrsG and all the rest of you lovely ladies - hope your all well :hugs:

AFM - i had the quietest christmas ever - went to the pub twice - 2 times too many if you ask me - it sucks watching everyone around you getting drunk! But the next day when they were all dying of hangovers I felt much better!!!


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies 

been to the gym :bodyb:- woo hoo! am aching now like! Pilates dvd tmro - oh I hope I can keep this up :) was watching our pink live dvd on NYE with DH and he was like "phweoor" and I was thinking yup shes not bad at all - if I could get a body like that again I'd love it! (and so would DH clearly :haha:) 

yey re your Dh new job Mrs G! Im hoping to get myself a new job soon! PMA PMA! 

I want one - I am a chronic poas addict! Still at it when NTNP :haha:

afm - another drop today lowest temp Ive recorded! I hope if I ov its not going to be like CD8 again! Altho at least it makes us feel better about NTNP - were not wasting opportunities - it does make me worry about my FSH levels but its probs just the pcos! 

a good friend has just come off the pill straight to 28 day cycles am glad for her but also :growlmad: :blush:

have a good day everyone!

:flower:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

i did that rowan and then they became completely irregular, then next minute they are regular again.. hard work lol! clomid helped get me into cycle too. 

Reba thanks hun xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi everyone,
Rowan well done on the gym hun! I also went today...yay!! x


----------



## I want one

Hey girls!
Hope you had a good day!

Rowan - Glad that again i'm not alone! lol!

I had terrible heartburn and eye flashing earlier gone now thank god, Any idea if thats the Clomid or just me? x


----------



## babydust1

hmm im not too sure about the clomid i aint had really any symptoms on clomid think i musta been lucky, the whole 3 rounds ive never had 1 lol :) 

but i think ive heard girls mention about eyes flashing on clomid before so maybe


----------



## I want one

Babydust, not even hot flushes?? you lucky thing x PS Don't give up poppet!:nope::hugs: xx 
Had any one on here ever felt ovulation? My friend get a pain in her side just before she gets a pos? x I have never felt it?


----------



## babydust1

i feel it on clomid ovulation i seem to get ovulation pain while been on clomid but no not even hot flushes! :) hehe

its my last month of clomid then the long dreaded road of IVF blaaa :cry:


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies!

I want one - oh yes eye flashes galore on clomid!! have they stopped for you hon?

aye Mrs G - clomid worked a treat for my cycles 

was going to track until feb before thinking about going back to fs but may wait until july - I was thinking like if Im ov (even if its bonkers) and have shown I can get bfp will I have grounds to go back to fs? Or would I have to wait until I have 3rd mc and then get tests for rec mc? Not sure which way to think - like Im figuring my eggs are pants due to my age and pcos so it may just be that like we need to keep trying until I get a good egg - or with ivf etc do they pick the best egg? 

I get ov pain its quite excrucitating sometimes but only on the left side - I thought I was going bonkers last cycle when I was getting it and AF :)

babydust :hugs: fingers crossed one or the other works for you - will you be on a waiting list for ivf or ready to start? 

Reba totally forgot to say thats brill you being able to tell your family - how lovely x

have a good day ladies - pilates for me today :flower:


----------



## babydust1

i will be on the waiting list which means im probs going to be waiting forever!! :cry:

well girls af is due for me today and im sure shes lurking round the corner :cry: she never fails to make her appearence arghh!

last round of clomid im probs gonna start tomorrow f'xd it'll work otherwise im probs gonna get no where till next year! 

since ive been on clomid i have a 28 day cycle which is good ( but seeems shorter periods ) lol

& with ivf they pick the best possible egg they can get hun

:hugs: 

loads of baby dust for you girls!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## dreamofabean

babydust1 said:


> i will be on the waiting list which means im probs going to be waiting forever!! :cry:

You may well be surprised hun! 
I saw my consultant on Thursday and he said he was going to make an IVF referral. I spoke to the clinic today and as soon as they get the referral they will apply for funding from the PCT. I was told this normally take 2-3 weeks for a decision. Then there is no waiting list at that clinic!!! :happydance:
I was told by consultant though that the NHS now aims to deal with ivf in the same time span as normal ops: 18 weeks! So that isn't too bad, even if there is a bit of a waiting list at your clinic! x


----------



## babydust1

my OH has a child so ive got to fund this for my self too so ive gotta also get the money together & be able to afford it without it doing any financial damage! :) so i dont know where i go from here! :)


----------



## dreamofabean

Sorry, didnt realise hun! It's crazy how much it costs isnt it? We are praying our funding application is approved as we need ICSI and although we've paid for initial tests it's still a further £4500 to find, hardly small change eh!x


----------



## Beanwood

Hi girls

Babydust I really hope that you don't need the last clomid round.

£4500.00 is that how much IVF -Icsi costs - OMG.


----------



## dreamofabean

Yeah bean it is. That's without the £350 we paid for baseline assessments! Normal ivf is £500 cheaper. Depressing isn't it! X


----------



## Beanwood

Excuse me being stupid and sorry if you have already posted thi sbut what is the difference between icsi and ivf? X


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies! 

am aching today! swimming today - hope I can keep this up :) 

was a bit weepy last night :cry: DH had cuddles for me tho - think its as my first due date approaches - plus I have 4 friends due that date and one of them had put up her 4D scan pics on facebook last night - amazing pics! She had a mc a couple of months before my first mc so its lovely to see everything going right for her - going to be hard tho that week I think x

wow ivf is expensive!! Great news Dream that you have no queue - fingers crossed that you get funding approval! 

wonder if they do a pay per month option :shrug:

afm - think af is on her way out but you never know! 

have a good day ladies :flower:


----------



## hopes fading

Hello all. Just a quick post from me as I am busy at work, yawn!

Dream, I am so glad that you may not have a long wait and keeping my fingers x'ed that you get funding. It's such a lot of money to have to find otherwise. I really hope you get it. X

Rowan, I am so impressed with your exercise routine - makes me feel like a sloth though! I really have to start some form of keep fit as I have done nothing for 3 months! Sorry to hear you had a down day yesterday, sounds completely natural under the circumstances. It will be really hard as your due date approaches, good on DH for dealing out the hugs when needed. I hope that the new exercise regime, interview etc keep the happy hormones rising and your mind occupied. Good luck with all. X

Bean, how are you, where in your cycle are you? X

Mrs G, I seem to think you were coming to the end of your cycle? If so then I am of course praying for a happy result for you... Hope you are OK with DH working long hours this week - it will all be worth it when he's happily settled in new job. X

Hopeful, how are you doing? Really sorry but I'm a bit out of touch with what is happening with you at the moment? I hope you are happy and well. X 

Reba - I am so glad you got a great response from your family. How are you feeling? X

Welcome to the new ladies and good luck with clomid. X

Afm, I have my scan next Wednesday. I am scared but hopeful, mostly. I am ready to go public, especially as quite a few people in the office have (rather rudely) stared at my belly! I can assure you it isn't a bump at all, I have just been over eating - I'm permanently hungry and as I said before, have done no exerccise in 3 months! Once everyone knows though hopefully they will assume it's the baby and stop looking at me like that! 

Love and dust to all. Oh, I will try and add the team signature next time I'm on-line. X


----------



## Beanwood

Rowan sending you lots of hugs. 

Hopes - Your scan has come round quickly. Sending you all the best. XX

I am in 2ww wait I think Hopes. XX


----------



## pip16054

Hey there! i just wanted to saya big thank you to all you lovely ladies and my fingers and toesare crossed for you all. Youre posts really keep me going and have asnswered every quest i had that my doctor didnt tell me (or me being to nervious to ask!) i stated my first cycle of clomid on the 19th Dec 50mg on CD 2-6. I also had to use provera before hand to enduce a vf. i had 1st scan on CD11 no folicle but lining of womb had thicken to 6.8mm. Had 2nd yesterday CD18 still no folicle but ling of womb had thickened to 9.5mm. i did ask does this mean this are looking good but was told it does not look like it may work this time. I have PCOS for many years with no vf or ovulation. Has anyone had this experiance before? x


----------



## hopefulchick

Morning ladies :flower:

I have been feeling a little down. Can't really pinpoint a reason for it but hope I can shake it soon. :shrug:

Dream- I posted in your journal but just wanted to say good luck with getting your funding approved. This ivf stuff is hard enough to handle without adding more stress (money). :thumbup:

Rowan- Love how motivated you are!! I'm slowly starting to get there. Nice to hear that DH is super supportive when you need him most! :flower:

Bean- Welcome to the nerve wracking 2ww :wacko: Feel free to symptome spot, :winkwink: I am really hoping this is your month!! :flower:

Hopes- How lovely to see your scan pic everytime you post :flower: Can't wait for your next one!! How are you feeling otherwise? :flower:

Mrs G- Good luck this cycle!!! When is AF due to show her ugly face?? FX

Reba- Any word on your next appointment with the doc? FX :flower:

Babydust- I felt the same way about getting close to the end of using Clomid. :hugs: Really hope it works this time and ivf is not needed!! :flower:

I want One- How are you feeling? Are you going to use opks/temping? FX :thumbup:

Pip- Welcome. Its always nice to hear that others are learning something from our experiences. :thumbup: I do struggle to ovulate but have not been diagnosed with pcos. It may just be that you need to up your dosage hun. FX :thumbup:

Well, I am off to work and need to pick up some opks!! Lots of love :hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

Go ladies advice needed
well I dnt have anyopks so no idea when af is due it may be a day or two late well iv een testin n got A few maybe evaps on ic bit nothing today
well I got some opks and it's a blazin pos 
any ideas xx


----------



## Beanwood

Keepsmiling I am not sure sorry, but did not want to not answer you. You say you are late. Can pos opk at this stage suggest pregnancy if you are actually late. I am not sure. Good luck though. XX

Hopes - It is totally understandable that you are have down times. There is only so long you can keep yourself positive and then you have a low. You pick yourself up again and keep going though eh and I am sure you will again soon. Am here to talk/type to. :hugs::hugs:

Hi everybody else. X


----------



## keepsmiling

I did a ic hpt n it was neg x


----------



## babydust1

ive heard many girls get a blazing positive when AF is late & have been pregnant but dont take my word for it lol i also see girls do it because they are a POAS maniac while pregnant ! :)

i hope this is it for you & you get your BFP! goodluck :)


----------



## Beanwood

Hello Pip welcome

I am sorry I can't help you with that but wanted to say hi. XX


----------



## pip16054

thanks hopefulchick and beanwood! this is all new to me and it is so comforting to be able to discuss it with you all. the main point im getting from being on here is to remain positive and everyone is so helpful. i really hope that its bfp's all round! x


----------



## Beanwood

Here, here to BFP's all round Pip. 

My goodness why can't it just be more simple. Want a baby. Have sex. Get pregnant. Jobs a good un eh. If only..........................


----------



## pip16054

I agree but it will make us appreciate and addore them all the more when it happends! x


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey everyone,
Kelly a pos opk can mean pg but i had an almost pos at 9dpo and then af got me so im not sure really!! FXed this is your bfp being shy!!
Pip my first cycle of 50mg i didnt ov but my lining stayed thin. On the 100mg when i oved my lining was about 9mm when i ovulated. Looks like it might not be a success this cycle but dont lose heart, they upped my dose and i ovulated then! FXed for you!!

Thanks for all the lovely comments girls! Hopes good luck with your scan! Bean, big hugs for you xxxx
Hopeful well done with the exercise hun!
Anyone ive missed, big hugs xxx


----------



## hopefulchick

keepsmiling said:


> Go ladies advice needed
> well I dnt have anyopks so no idea when af is due it may be a day or two late well iv een testin n got A few maybe evaps on ic bit nothing today
> well I got some opks and it's a blazin pos
> any ideas xx

Sounds good!! Plenty girls get positive opks when pg!! What CD are u on? Keeping fingers crossed for you hun :thumbup:


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies:flower:

welcome pip! it may be that it takes a couple of cycles to kick in or maybe after a couple of months you may need to up your dose to 100mg - fingers crossed it works for you

keep smiling - what CD are you on? I got negatives before positives both times so you never know! fingers crossed for you! 

fingers crossed for everyone in their 2ww :dust:

afm - think Af has left the building - woo hoo - have been majorly horny so its about time! 

Hopes good luck with your scan

Hopeful - hope youre having a better day today hon 

ooo crikey - Im supposed to be at a friends at 10.30am in another town and Im not showered yet! best get a move on! 

hula hooping and mini pilates today - and weigh day - yikes - I reckon Ill have put on muscle and be heavier :haha:

have a good day everyone :flower:


----------



## hopes fading

Hi everyone.

Hopeful, sorry you have been feeling down and I hope you perk back up again soon. Hugs. X

Bean, I hope the 2ww is going quickly for you and not causing you too much anxiety! Are you allowing yourself to symptom spot? Good luck and if I should see the witch I shall tie her to a lamp post and never let he go! X

Pip, it does sound as though this 1st clomid cycle may not have worked for you but don&#8217;t lose hope &#8211; I didn&#8217;t o on my 1st cycle at 50mg (CD2-6) but I did on the next 2 cycles at 100mg. Wishing you lots of luck. X

Rowan &#8211; you are like a machine! X

Reba, I read on a different thread that you aren&#8217;t sure about the flu jab. I have been exactly the same for days now, one minute I&#8217;m sure I want it and the next I&#8217;m not at all convinced. I just phoned the private clinic where I had my scan and spoke to the fertility co-ordinator, she was wonderful and said that Dr O (the top man in our area)! says there are no findings that either the flu or swine flu vaccines have any effect on the baby; infact it does not cross the placenta. She re-iterated that pregnant women are in the single highest risk category and many are in intensive care with the flu. Personally, I need no further convincing and shall get one as soon as I can. The next dilemma is that my surgery has run out and so I am going shortly to register somewhere else (I needed to move anyway as my surgery is too far away from where I now live) as they say they have the vaccine and will speed through my registration so that I can have it. Sounds like they too advocate pregnant ladies having it. Sorry for all the rambling anyway and it will be interesting to hear others views on this. X

Hello to everyone else and I hope you are all well. Sorry not to mention you personally but I swear my head is all over the place today - I think I need to go lie down in a darkened room until I can think straight again! X


----------



## Beanwood

Ohh Hopes how do you not symptom spot? 

Hi everyone else how are you doing? 

Rowan I need some of your energy - you are all being really good. I on the other hand are not. 

Work today I was brave and sat and had a chat with the pregnant girl. Everybody staretd talking about her bump. God it was horrible I had to leave. Really hit me how I have not got over what happened. TBH am feeling quite depressed about it. Sorry if I sound like I am being melodramatic.........


----------



## dreamofabean

Bean I'd be amazed if you had fully dealt with it by now. It'll take time honey. Sending you big cuddles xxx


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies 

ah Bean - :hugs: not melodramatic at all - it takes time x

hows everyones 2ww going? :dust:

Hopes and Reba - I had the flu jabs when pg as I have asthma and I figured if I got poorly then the poppet would get poorly - the nurse said the same as your advice - the vaccination doesnt cross the placenta (I know that probs doesnt sound reassuring from me of all people)

very lazy am this am - just up - had a lovely night last night - we made a gorge balti and pilau rice, lots of alcohol, great music and good :sex: 

going to do my exercise dvd now! :bodyb:

had such a lovely day yest at my friends with her and her son who is my God son - she lost her other half in terribly tragic circumstances a week after they got their longed for bfp so its been so tough for her but shes doing so well and her son is so loved and happy - you know when you're just full of admiration for someone? I cant express how proud I am of her and honoured to be her friend. So I played cars and farms and watched thomas the tank and it was fab! :) :cloud9:

afm - ewcm with a nice pink tinge again on CD7 - sure I felt ov yesterday but its got to be my imagination surely! :dohh:

have a good day everyone! :flower:


----------



## Beanwood

Oh my Goodness Rowan thats awful. My heart goes out to your friend and her son. Sounds like she has a good friend in you. XX


----------



## babydust1

hi girls i got my :bfp: this morning 

3 days late and tested :yipee:

the line is faint but a lines a line!! :)
 



Attached Files:







Photo197.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hopes fading

Bean, it is so hard not to ss. I always flitted between months when I freely allowed myself to ss; feel hope and excitement and months when I told myself I was paying no attention to symptoms at all - and did all the same! I just hope this cycle is not doing your head in too much. 
I really understand where you are coming from and think that having a conversation with a pg lady was big and brave of you. Remember that I used to sit next to an 'accidentally pg' girl at work? Well, I never once managed to have a conversation with her about her pregnancy, even though we had been friends until the day I found out she was expecting. Believe it or not, even now I avoid pg ladies like the plague. I may be expecting too but I don't feel comfortable around other pg people unless I know they have had difficulties ttc. I know its not a nice way to be and I wish it was different but its not. I am really worried about my scan as I know that in a split second the sonographer can give me news that will put me back to the darkest hours I have ever experienced. 
I suspect that even when you get your BFP (which you will, I'm certain) you will still be a way off having recovered from what happened before. Please don't be hard on yourself. X

Rowan, I am sad to hear what happened to your friend and her family, she sounds like a strong and remarkable lady. So glad that you had fun with your God son, he's a lucky boy indeed. Oh, sounds like you had a great night too - oh how I love a ruby and a good few drinks! And of course it is still re-assuring to have your views on the flu jab honey. X


I hope everyone is having a good, slow weekend. Hopes. X


----------



## Beanwood

Baby dust that is fab news - congratulations. So pleased for you. XX

Hopes thank you. Your scan is this week. I can imagine how worried you are. I know that nothing will stop you worrying, but I am sending you lots of hugs. I am thinking of you and can't wait to see your new photos. 

xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Congrats baby dust! Fab news!! 
Hopes good luck with your scan honey !!
Bean big hugs xx


----------



## hopes fading

Congratulations Baby Dust, you must be so excited! Wishig you a very happy, healthy 9 months. X

Hi everyone else and thanks for our good lucks Bean and Dream. Happy Sundays all. X


----------



## babydust1

yes very excited i waited a long time for this! :) 

my next step was IVF. 

i would have been TTC 5 years on the 10th


----------



## Beanwood

Am so pleased for you baby dust. Let us know how you are getting on. XX


----------



## I want one

Babydust YAY!! that's fantastic! Sooo pleased for you x:happydance:

Rowan - my eyes have stopped, just eating like a mad woman now!:winkwink:

Hopes - Can't wait to see your scan picture!:flower:

Hopeful - I use OPK I have never temped. Hope you feel positive again soon x

Beanwood don't you just hate the 2WW! I know how you feel my bestfriend announced she was pregnant 2 wks after i lost mine and each milestone she goes through upsets me x sometimes you have just got to feel it x Hope it passes soon x

Dream- Fundings coming x

Girls - I am CD 13 and no sign of ovulation which is unnerving as i normally Ov on day 10. I can't bear the wait! :growlmad:
It's been crazy at work! I'm doing the gym thing and swimming thanks Rowan for making me motivated! 
Im going for a scan on tues 11th to see if i've ovulated, i hope i have by then! x


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks iwantone! I really hope so!!
Hope everyone is ok! I was a good girl and went to the gym again yesterday aswell as uingmy resistance bands at home :) We'll see how long i keep it up!! ;)
Hope everyone is ok! I'm just plodding at the minute and trying to exercise and not scoff!!! hee hee xx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi everybody

Was just wondering where MrsGAndreson is. Hope you are ok MrsG. X


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies!:hi:

babydust :happydance::happydance::wohoo: Brilliant news! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months and a very healthy baby! Does your fertility clinic do scans for you as you were on the clomid? 

Hopes fingers crossed for your scan hon [-o&lt;

I want one - fab Im glad your eyes are better hon - Bean how are your eyes? 

yey for exercise ladies!! Gym today for me! Did 2 long walks yesterday with DH my sis, bil and their dog who is fab! 

need to start prep for my interview which is a week today - yikes! 

afm - just pottering along, ewcm has gone and no temp rise 

:dust: to all in the 2ww 

have a good day everyone :flower:


----------



## Beanwood

Rowan Good luck with getting organised for your interview. Very exciting. XX


----------



## pip16054

Congatulations Babydust! wishing you all the best and hope you have a happy 9 months! xxx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hi ladies, im really sorry i havnt been on i have been so busy revising for my exam (last friday) and catching time with DH when i can as he's working loads.
so here i am, iv popped on to say :hi: xx

Hopes Fading - WOW i cant believe your 2nd tri :) congratulations hun, it is really hard with him not being here, im really missing him! but the house is always tidy :haha:. How are you feeling? xx

Hopefulchick - I hope your feeling a little better now (you mentioned you were feeling down :() I hadnt had AF since MC so i wasnt really sure but i thought i ovulated the week before last so i should have been due today and it came friday. 

Babydust - WOW CONGRATULATIONS :D I am so happy for you on your bfp :) 

Rowan - Im glad AF has stopped for you :D onwards and upwards :D. I cant believe your still excercising... well done hun .. and good luck for your interview xx

How is everyone? Im BACK ON CLOMID :D so Fingers crossed for me and dh this month, we could really do with a string of good news... weve just found out my SIL (who has just given birth in december) has had a real AF and is ntnp so if she gets preg then it doesnt matter, Im just worried she will get preg before me and she's just had1 y'know!!
Lots of :dust: xxx


----------



## Rowan75

Thanks ladies! 

have gathered some research so I need to read through it all today and make a start - yikes! exercise dvd today - just waiting for my brekkie to settle! 

Mrs G - fingers crossed for you :dust:

afm - ewcm returned yest pm and again today - no temp rise tho 

have a good day everyone :flower:


----------



## Beanwood

Hey Rowan 

Quiet on here today isn't it. How are you hun? XX


----------



## hopefulchick

Just wanted to pop in and say Hi :flower:
My classes have started back this week so have been pretty busy! Thinking of you all. :hugs:


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies :hi:

Hi Hopeful :) 

Im ok thanks Bean - getting my knickers in a knot about my presentation - have done so much research I think I'm going off on a tangent and need to reign myself back in! :dohh: 

How are you doing?

tell you what Im really hormonal - its very annoying! Im getting on my own nerves :haha::dohh: 

Hopes - fingers crossed for your scan 

afm - a bit of a rise today and still ewcm so we shall see what occurs tmro :) 

Pilates today - yey

have a good day everyone :flower:


----------



## Beanwood

Rowan it is hard to know what to put in a presentation. I am sure it will be fab. How exciting. XX


----------



## Beanwood

Oh ugghhhh I really want to say some bad swear words. Hospital have phoned - I have not ovulated - 

Level month before clomid 6

Level when on clomid 65. something

Level this month 1.8 (What the .........)

Have not ovulated. Going to docs tonight to get 100. 

I am so confused as to why the level is so low. I am really worried.


----------



## Rowan75

pants Bean :( :hugs:

you may have a long cycle this month then - fingers crossed you dont! How annoying for you! Unless you havent ov'd yet but may do later in your cycle? Or did they not think that was likely? 

:hugs: :flower:


----------



## Beanwood

I don't know Rowan. Previously even when I have not ovulated I have been regular.

I have just posted asking if anybody experienced anything similar. We will see if I get any replies. 

Am feeling pretty gutted tbh - did not expect it at all.


----------



## hopes fading

Ladies, a very quick entry from me (ooh err)! as I have had a crazy day and I'm still at work but desperately want to get home and chill out.

Firstly, all went well with the scan - I was shocked and stunned as I've had a bad few days feeling certain that the pregnancy wouldn't have developed. I am sooooo happy to say that everything was exactly as it should be and my EDD confirmed as 24th July. We will get the results of the nuchal blood test in 3 days if we are high risk and 2 weeks if not. I will update the pic tomorrow.

Bean, this happened to me on my 1st cycle of clomid (50mg). I had had 3 previous blood tests which had shown one definite ovulation (70 something) and two borderline results (approx. 24) and then on the clomid cycle I got a 2. I was devastated and certain clomid just wouldn't work for me but then I upped dose to 100mg and o'd both times. The fertility co-ordinator said she thought it must have been a cycle where I wouldn't have ovulated anyway, as it seems I was having an-ovulatory cycles. I know that sounds strange and I couldn't quite get my head around it but after a lot of thought it did make some sense. Over the 2+ years I tracked my cycle lengths I discovered a pattern in that I'd have 3 30-32 day cycles followed by a much longer one &#8211; say 35-38 days. This clomid cycle was 40 days and it followed 3 shorter cycles?

So sorry if none of this means anything but I'm writing pretty darn fast! 

I just hope to re-assure you that this happened to me too but I ovulated normally the very next month. I really hope you feel better in a few days and the cycle doesn&#8217;t drag on. Next month will be a completely different story for you I&#8217;m sure. X

Love and dust to all and I will write properly tomorrow. Hopes. X


----------



## dreamofabean

I didnt ov on my first cycle Hun. They eventually did a scan on day 45 or something and then gave me progesterone to cause a bleed and upped my dose xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Yay hopes, so exciting!!! X


----------



## Beanwood

Thanks girls

It does make sense hopes thanks. I suppose also just got to keep b'ding. We did stop after what I tought would have been the right time. Next month just gotto go for it all month.

Fab news about your scan - sooo pleased for you. XX


----------



## Rowan75

Ive had a few cycles annov before I started charting and actually thinking about it it was also probs every 3 cycles - hmm - I suppose it hasnt happenned that way last year bcoz of clomid and bfp and mc 

Hope youre feeling ok soon Bean :hugs:

Hopes fantastic news :happydance::dance::wohoo: 2nd trimester - wehy! Cant wait to see the new pic 

Im working on my presentation again today and swimming later - got to get my presentation done today so I can email it tmro am to the panel - eek! 

afm - ov on CD9 - still too early! Im grateful to ov of course but Im pretty sure that egg would have been scrambled and not been good for a healthy poppet


----------



## I want one

Hi Girls:hi:

Hopes, that great news!! x
Beanwood, it could be just one of those months:cry: or it's a cycle thing like hopes fading said. Makes you feel crap tho!:wacko:
Next month has to be better poppet x

Rowan your presentation will be great you can do it! It sounds as though you know your stuff so it will inevitably be cool!:winkwink:

I've had a terrible week, ov on CD14 felt it and had CM and me and DF had a huge row and didn't do it!:growlmad: My first clomid month too!!! I was heartbroken! Why aren't they as desperate as us! Or mine anyway! :cry: I had to take a couple of days away to calm down ....not good! Not feeling so hopeful now just hoping that one survived from the night before! I had the scan and I had ovulated. I had 1egg and it was in my left ovary the one with no tube arhhh:growlmad: xx
Now i'm just sad :sad2: going home to talk to DF 2moro x


3dpo


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies :wave:

presentation all done and emailed to the interview panel - woo hoo and also - phew! Thanks I want one 

I want one - thats pants that youve had a pants week hon - ttc can be such a strain sometimes :hugs::hugs::hugs:

sorry to sound dim and I hope you dont mind me asking - so your left tube was removed but not your ovary? 

x


----------



## Rowan75

ps - been to the gym on my own and did so much more than when I go with my friend!


----------



## Beanwood

Rowan - I used to go running with a friend (years ag) She would talk, talk and talk some more (i talk and i couldn't handle it) I was like I cant talk and run. 

I want one - I can totally understand the arguing and needing to do it. Myself and dh have really struggled with that. It has been really hard - want to shout at him but also need to b'd. Very hard combination.

Oh ladies - I have been so looking forward to a drink tonight. Not pregnant, not even maybe so no guilt. Have had a bit to much - not happy though, just depressed. XX


----------



## brillbride

hi folks--just dropping in and sayin hi....xx


----------



## I want one

We are sorted now he is so nervous and worried about it all from conception to being a dad for the rest of his life he has never had anything to do with babies he hasn't even held one!!:hugs: We are going to get a doll and practise stuff bless him.:haha:
Rowan, My left tube was removed but not my ovary there is a chance that the egg could migrate over to the right how crazy is that! Not feeling too optimistic this month tho!:nope: x Glad your presentations done and dusted keep us posted! 
I'm 6 dpo


----------



## hopes fading

Hi everyone.

Hopeful, hello and how are you doing? I hope being back to work is good? What is happening with you guys? X

Dream, are you still eating well and going to the gym? I hope you are feeling happy and calm in anticipation of the next stage of your ttc journey. X

Bean, you poor love. I completely understand why this has hit you so hard but I stil think next cycle could be a completely different story for you. I hope af comes quick so you can get on with it. We both know that the answers can not be found at the bottom of a wine bottle - but we are only human therefore we continue to search there!! X

Rowan, well done on getting the presentation done. I have a good feeling for this year for you in more ways than just a baby. Sods law will probably have it that you reach your ideal weight and peak fitness, land a really good job - maybe organise a luxury holiday some place - shortly followed by your BFP! Though I'm sure it wouldn't phase you in the least and will be a happy dillema to be in! Good luck. X

Mrs G, how are you doing, where in your cycle are you? Please add tickers (all ladies) as I like to know at a glance where in your cycles you are?? X

I want one, I know how you must have felt having an argument instead of a BD. I have been there (before clomid) and the anger and resentment takes a while to go. But you are still in with every chance, from lots of reading I believe that the sperm released in the few days leading up to O are just as likely to make it as those released on O day. I wish you luck. Oh, and the doll idea is so sweet - though make sure OH doesn't get carried away and jump up to check it's nappy when his mates are in the house or something; they may not understand! :winkwink:

Hello to anyone I may have forgotten, Hopes. X


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies :flower:

very wet and windy here today - so we're not going out walking as planned! Going to do a dummy run to the place of my interview tmro

Bean :haha: thats totally what happens with my friend - she talks non stop - Im not sure how I can politely say look Im trying to exercise here :) when we go swimming theres a man who calls her the duracell bunny! :) he was once saying "I dont know how your husband can stand it he musnt get a word in edgeways" I was like "oh hes a quiet sort of chap" :haha:

I want one - glad things are ok with your DF - thats mad re the egg migrating - totally amazing! Hope it happens hon! 

Hopes - thanks hon :hugs: how are you feeling? whats your new scan pic like? 

afm - 5DPO on CD15 :) my temps are v low after ov for me and boy am I hormonal - bbs like cannonballs of fire, teary and total word finding difficulties - all things I usually feel right before AF if I feel them - surely she cant be this early! 

If I ov early again next cycle I think we may start the re-referral process earlier than planned - I kind of dont want to as I want to get everything else settled but Im also aware of being over 35 and shortening cycles over 35 arent often a good thing! 

what do you think ladies? wait til July and see if my cycles right themselves or start the process earlier? 

have a good day everyone :flower:

:dust: to all in the 2ww 

fingers crossed for a quick af for you bean x


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi girls, 
Hopes yup I'm still dieting and exercising! Have lost 8lbs in two weeks so I'm happy!! :) 
Rowan I hope Af stays away for you! 
Bean hope Af hurries up for you hun!
Iwantone I think a doll is a cute idea! 
Anyone else, hello!!
Afm I'm just plodding! Diet and exercise going well and I'm actually enjoying the gym, shock horror!! ;) waiting to see if I'll ovulate this month! Dh will call and get his Sa results tomorrow, not expecting a big difference but hey ho! 
Lots of love to everyone xxx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Rowan - Im really glad your presentation has been done and sent it, very firmly crossing my fingers for you hun, well done and good luck at your interview tomorrow xx 

Congratulations on your BFP babydust :D FX its a sticky bean for you. How are you feeling? xx

Beanwood - :hi: I hope your ok hun, its pretty crap that you havnt ovulated :cry: i hope that this month is the winner for you xx

Hopes - im so pleased for you that your scan went well, I cant believe your 13weeks pregnant! how exciting, how are you feeling? I am on cd10 and i have my Follicle scan tue so FX theres ripe ones in there ill be CD12 then xx

I want one - I can relate to your DH not having knowledge on babies :lol: my DH doesnt either, untill my nephew was born he had never held a baby, and he is worried about changing them hehe. bless. im glad youse have sorted it xx

and me - well i am CD10, im putting a ticker up today as requested lol.. i havnt been on very often but have been glancing just not writing, been so busy writing my essay i have not even had time to fart.. if i have missed anyone im really sorry and I hope your all OK!
I feel fine, apart from the nightly and morning hot flushes (which i always seem to get off clomid) im just praying that i have one (if not a few) nice big follicles and we catch one this month, i went to see my dr last tuesday who has given me a prescription of 3more months of clomid, but he has told me not to cash it in until i deffo get AF this month, as he seems to think im going to get pregnant within the next 2 cycles. lol FX for that!! :D
xxx


----------



## I want one

Hi Chicks!
Thanks for your comments x
Thanks hopes fading i'm banking on one hanging in there:thumbup:
The doll will be well hidden from mates!!:haha:

I looked into the migrating egg thing and the egg is attracted to the tubes and if you only have one it kinda reaches out and hoovers the egg up!!! But..... there is only a 30% chance of that happening!:dohh:

My boobs are sore today i assume cos my progesterone is high, a bit more cm than usual and i keep feeling really sick?? I have these symptoms even when i'm not pregnant so how confusing is that :shrug:

Mrs G fingers crossed with your scan!! bring on the follicles!

Dream of a bean - Well done for the weight loss!:happydance:

Rowan - get the referal you could always cancel so you may as well get the ball rolling! 

Beanwood - Thank you for your kind words i know it's hard on all of us!
Hi:hi: Brillbride! Hope your good 

I HATE THE 2WW! I'm testing in 3 days can't bear the wait!!

7DPO


----------



## I want one

:-kI can't do tickers!!

Yay!! did it!! Does it change automatically???


----------



## I want one

Good luck for your interview rowan!! Knock em dead!


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Where is everybody???????

Only joking - have not been on as much myself. Trying a baby and bump detox I think. Am soooo obsessed. 

I have not come on. Dam it. Maybe I did ovulate but later. Will never know now I suppose. Wouldn't make any difference to getting preg though as used the clomid ovulation calculator and b'd untill it said necessary. Couldn't face anymore after that.

Next month - I have 2 rules - no opks and b'd every 2/3 days throughout cyle. 

Sending everyone hugs. XX


----------



## Rowan75

afternoon ladies! 

thanks for your good wishes! interview went ok I think they loved my presentation so I hope my answers were good enough - I think I waffled waaaay too much - but we shall see - should hear either tmro night or weds am - yikes! 

good to hear how everyones doing 

i want one - aye it changes by itself i was v impressed when I discovered that as Id been thinking crikey do I have to faff on like this every month :haha:

Bean :hugs: hopefully AF will arrive soon - sometimes she takes the long road after no ov - or it may be that you ov later than usual - I think your idea of no opks is great hon and bd every 2-3 days should be perfect and less pressure 

been to the gym this afternoon - altho with feet full of plasters as I got huge blisters from my interview shoes (didnt have tights on as wore trousers and had to park miles away!) hardcore :bodyb::rofl:

afm - temp rise this am - random - will see what happens tmro 

:dust: to everyone 

:flower:


----------



## Beanwood

Fingers crossed for you hun. I really hope you get the job. XX


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hi Ladies :hi:

I want one - thanks hun :D I hope so too, i will keep youse all up to date. Im hoping you will get your bfp in 3days, it should show then as youll be 10dpo :) FX for you xx

Rowan - Im so glad they liked your presentation, it sounds like it took you ages so thank god it was worth it! and im glad your interview went well. FX you get that job now that yoube knocked them dead.. Sounds like your doing well excercising too now :D xx

Bean - hows the detox going? it sounds good, what does it entail? and which clomid ovulation calculator did you use.. i think i could do with that, although we BD a few days before and a few days after and hope for the best lol..Hope your feeling OK :D xx

Im feeling OK, im looking forward to having a relax near on the end of this week! anyone iv missed, how are you all? xx


----------



## brillbride

hi girls.....sounds like a very good plan beanwood but will you stick to it?? hope so

im cd 14---got smiley face yesterday and the darkest line on OPK today...right side is killing me all day----I do get pain sometimes anyhow but this is a good bit more noticeable---would so love to know how many follicles...im going to guess---loads and loads!!xx


----------



## I want one

Lets hope so brill bride!

Mrs G I can't wait to test just to stop the anxiousness! Even though i don't think its going to happen this month, hope just keeps on persisting!!
Bean - good luck with the detox we are all obsessed!!! lol!
Rowan - good luck with the job if you meant to get it you will! I hope your feet heal soon 

Ive had loads of CM (yellow TMI!) thats different!


----------



## dreamofabean

I've been the same bean, limiting my bnb time as I'm awful! Glad everyone is ok! X


----------



## Beanwood

The detox entails a limit on how many times in a day I can come on here. Am figuring 2 / 3 is enough. (1hr max overall) Honest girls I could spend all day reading threads, checking to see if there are any new posts on this thread, checking to see how you girls all are. Think my dh is getting a bit concerned that I am not on baby and bump but something else. :wacko:


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies :hi:

:) bless you Bean! it can be addictive cant it! I try to limit myself to the threads that pop up in my CP usually but every now and again go on the main boards and have a read 

I want one - when are you going to test? even tho Im NTNP I still like to poas so i'll be doing that from 9DPO :haha: I know Im ridiculous! 

brillbride fingers crossed hon 

have you got some days off Mrs G? lovely! 

weve been booking camping trips and were going to go and stay in a cottage in a couple of weeks and go walking - yey! Must book a table at our fav resteraunt for around valentines day too :) 

oo im going to see Harry Potter finally on thursday with my pa - fab! Am going to allow myself sweets :) 

pilates today to give my feet a rest! and lots of :laundry::dishes::hangwashing: as Ive been neglecting the house while doing my presentation

have a good day everyone :flower:


----------



## I want one

:haha:I'm going to test tomorrow!!!!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

i want one- yeh i get yellowy cm (TMI) its nothing strange i always get it :) just to make you feel better.

Im going for my scan in about 20mins so fx i have lots in there, i have got quite alot or ovulation pains down there.

Hope everyones ok xx


----------



## hopefulchick

Hey ladies. I am back from my birthday getaway with DH. It was super relaxing. We stayed at the suite that he first proposed at :kiss: Just a wonderful and relaxing break. Have not been temping (which feels great) but feel kind of lost in my cycle as far as O?!?!?! :wacko:

Ugh back to the craziness of ttc........:dohh:

Good luck to Mrs G and I want one :thumbup:


----------



## keepsmiling

Has anyone been offered injectables xx


----------



## I want one

Hey hopeful! Glad you had a good break so needed and enjoyed yay!:thumbup:
Mrs G - How many????!!! :shrug:what mg are you 50 or 100?
Rowan - Cottage sound lovely! We are going to book valentines meal early this year race ya lol!:winkwink:
Keep smiling - Never been offered them and don't know much about them so sorry i can't give an opinion.:shrug:

I'm going to wait till Friday to test i've decided! Rowan is that when your testing?


----------



## keepsmiling

Thnks hun I'm just tryjn to find out if I wil have to py for them xx


----------



## Beanwood

MrsGAnderson said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> 
> Bean - hows the detox going? it sounds good, what does it entail? and which clomid ovulation calculator did you use.. i think i could do with that, although we BD a few days before and a few days after and hope for the best lol..Hope your feeling OK :D xx
> 
> Im feeling OK, im looking forward to having a relax near on the end of this week! anyone iv missed, how are you all? xx

https://www.babymed.com/tools/clomid-ovulation-calculator

Someone posted this on the thread ages ago I think or another one, can't remember. 

XX


----------



## Beanwood

Hi girls

Just a little question. How long do you think that I should wait with no period before going to docs and asking them to give me something to start period. Have never had this before. Even though 21 day tests have been low - below 10 I have still always come on at 28 days. Don't want to be a pest at docs but obviously can't move on without period.

Thank you xx:hugs:


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies 

Bean I'd wait a little longer I think hon - when Ive had annov cycles its been at least a 35 day cycle and I think one was 48 days - of course its up to you but to force AF you'd need to take more meds and if she'll come on her own albeit a bit slowly then that may be better? I know it doesnt help with the frustration and the feeling out of control :hugs:

Im hoping this cycle is a longer one for me - to go from 48 day cycles to 21 days cycles doesnt bode well with the level of early menopause in my family! 

keep smiling - tbh I dont know what they are? :dohh:

I want one - Im going to start testing tmro - my LP is always different so af could come anytime after tmro I guess 

Mrs G how was your scan?

I had a weepy sort of day yesterday - sure its hormonal but also was reading a book my aunt gave me to read - in which a main character has 2 mc and then find out she's perimenopausal! I was like what a book to give me! Its a good read tho about adoption and culture clashes and just the emotion of family and relationships

I didnt get the job guys :nope: I was a close second and they said theyd been debating it for hours and hours but someone had more experience. Cant seem to get a break! Never mind - back to the job hunt! 

afm - so hormonal! 

have a good day everyone :flower:


----------



## hopefulchick

Sorry about the job Rowan :hugs: Fingers crossed for your search! Good luck with testing:thumbup: What is the name of your book??


----------



## Rowan75

thanks hopeful :flower:

its this one https://www.amazon.ca/Secret-Daughter-Shilpi-Somaya-Gowda/dp/0061974307

am a bit weepy again today - not sure if Im just super hormonal or just feeling a bit of an all round failure and lacking PMA or if its cos my due date is getting nearer - maybe all 3!:dohh:


----------



## I want one

Rowan - that was not the job for you, your job is coming keep trying!
I feel a bit emotional too i keep saying...Don't feel sad keep the faith!
Due date time is so hard i'm dreading it! but we gotta move on poppet it wasn't our time:cry: x
Beanwood - i would get tablets just because i hate waiting it has got to be better 4 you to wait but i would go to the docs thats just me :shrug:

One of my friends has just found out her baby has spina bifda she is going to terminate how sad! My heart breaks for her :sad2:

I keep getting paranoid that i could have another ectopic don't know why! I feel really nervous! I'm going to test tomorrow morning feel like AFs coming so not feel too hopeful!:ignore:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi 

Rowan am really sorry about the job - their loss honey will be someones elses gain.

Thanks re advice girls on cycle length. TBH I am ok waiting for period for 2/3 weeks - just wondered how long the docs would expect you to wait.
XX

Rown sending you some big hugs - you are always there for us - i think you need a bit of tlc.
Ohhh second pregnant lady leaving friday - only one more to go.


----------



## hopes fading

Hello everyone.

Beanwood, so sorry you are having to wait for af, it sucks. I doubt she'll be too much longer than usual though, maybe 5-7 days? Fingers x'ed she shows up soon and you won't usually hear me saying that! X

Hopfeul, sounds like you had a lovely break, I'm so pleased for you and I'm glad you took a break from temping too. As you may recall, I hated temping and found it shaped my whole day and not usually in a good way! X

Rowan, sorry about your job but it sounds like the feedback was all good. I'm sure next time you'll be luckier. I wish I knew a remedy for dealing with due dates. Just be very kind to yourself and when the day comes, we'll all be here if you want to talk. X 

I want one - you just never know. I am praying the witch doesn't darken your door. X

Dream, hello, how are you? I hope the detox from BnB is going good - it can get a bit much huh. Most of our OH's have probably wondered if we are having affairs, the amount of hours we can clock up on here! X

MrsG, how was the scan? I hope you had at least 1 big strong follie (that's all I had when I had tracking.) X

Sorry if I've missed anyone. Not heard from Reba in a while, come in Reba if you are around! X

I am gutted, for the life of me I can't upload my new scan picure as my avatar, it's coming up like a thumb nail. I shall attempt to attach it to this thread but it will probably still be v. small. Not much happening with me, I am trying to organise my 16 week midwife appt. but she is very busy. I did manage to speakk to her on the phone today though and I think I convinced her that I am far too paranoid to wait longer than 16 weeks! Hopefully now she'll fit me in somewhere close to 16 weeks. I'm still desperate for reassurance that all is well, so hoping that she is willing to listen for babies hb and can find it easily enough. X


----------



## hopes fading

Looks like I can't even attach it - grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Any tips? X


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey girls! 
Rowan I'm sorry about the job hun, the right one will come! 
Bean I'd leave it a while, my longest one was 100 days and I had prog from day 90, my clomid cycle I got to cd45 and they gave me prog x
Hopes detox going ok! Replacing bnb with gym!! 
Everyone else hello! Hope you're ok xx


----------



## brillbride

sorry about job rowan....:(

bean--i hope you get AF soon to put your mind at rest

good look on the testing i want one


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies :wave:

Thanks for all the lovely vibes it does help :flower:

feeling a lot chirpier this am - can feel AF pains so maybe my body's getting ready for the hormone switch - shes definately on her way but temps not dropped enough yet 

applied for lots of jobs yest - onwards and upwards :) 

i want one - any joy testing?

Dream I've got such bad blisters Ive not been able to gym - swim tonight tho and hopefully gym tmro! 

Hopes not sure re your pic hon - how did you do it last time? Im rubbish at that sort of stuff! Are you going to buy a doppler? 

Reba good luck for your scan tmro 

afm - AF definately approaching - also bfn 

Harry Potter today for me - and sweets and chocolates - yum not good for the diet but good for the soul! 

have a good day everyone x


----------



## I want one

Hi girls 

Well i tested today :bfn::bfn: :nope::

Glad you feel better Rowan :thumbup:Sorry about your BFN

Hope everyone else is good x


----------



## hopefulchick

Sorry about the bfn's ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lets hope its just too early!! :thumbup:

Hopes- Is the pic already saved to your comp? If so, Maybe go into Paint and enlarge the pic and then resave??? Not sure, but you probably have to play around with it. :shrug: Hope you can get into midwife soon!

Dream- So lovely that you are dedicated to working out and you too Rowan :thumbup:

Reba- Thinking of you on Friday :hugs:

Hello to anyone I have not mentioned...mind is pretty crazy right now with school work. :wacko:

I worked out yesterday and have been eating better. But it gets hard because I feel so down sometimes and I am totally an emotional eater :dohh:

Luck to all the ladies in waiting.....


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies :flower:

i want one - fingers still crossed for you! 

hopeful well done on the working out - bless you - its hard not to reach for the chocolate in times of trouble! 

Harry potter was fab! I ate lots of sweets! 

afm - temp says af not coming today but have had constant cramps since yest am - bfn again 

have a good day everyone :flower:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi girls - sorry about the bfn's girls

How are you all doing?

AFM - nothing to report just waiting for af.

Anyway wanted to say hi to you all. XX


----------



## hopes fading

Hi all.

Sorry about the wretched BFN's too - also hoping it's too early.

Bean, hoping af comes soon, sure she will...

Rowan, Harry Potter and sweets sounds like my idea of a night out at the moment but OH isn't keen! 

On an entirely different subject, MIL is DOING MY HEAD IN!! I can't reallt start on the reasons as I can feel my blood pressure rising as I write (it's never been less than 'perfect' when measured so she must be getting to me)!!! Thinking of boxing her up and posting her around the World with insufficient stamps on?!

Have lovely weekends all, Hopes. X


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies :flower:

bean I hope she shows up soon - its so frustrating waiting for her when you havent ov'd :hugs:

hopes - whats your mil up to? you make me laugh! :haha: you'll get past it Im sure - youve practised patience enough while ttc! 

DH cant abide anything to do with harry potter or science fiction or anything like that so I went with my dad bless him! 

afm - my goodness the cramps yesterday were terrible but still no sign of AF and another temp rise - still bfn tho :) I know i'm a poas addict! 

am avoiding 2 social things today - one where a group of old workmates have all just got married and have been ttc and Im sure one has an announcement as another friend suddenly was like oh Rowan you could maybe just meet me for a drink afterwards instead so I think she was being kind, and another my close friends (including sil) 2 of whom have babies under a year and one will be ttcing again soon and the other who is getting married and already has a son and wants to ttc straight away after shes married - sil fell pg each time after ttc for one month, the other friend fell pg as soon as she stopped taking the pill and the other fell pg on a one night stand! I just thought urgh I have nothing to input and they can genuinely have a nicer chat if Im not there - so Ill potter about contendedly instead and go and see my ma - is that bad to avoid people or do you guys do that sometimes? 

have a good day everyone :flower:


----------



## hopes fading

Oh Rowan, I totally understand the avoidance tactic. I don't know if it's right or wrong but I used to do it a lot and it felt like the right thing for me, certainly. Have a lovely pottering weekend whatever you end up doing. X

I am pottering at the moment too, even though I have a huge list of things I should be doing today. It's rainy though and I can't be bothered!

Dinner tonight with MIL and her husband and OH's Dad and his wife. Fair enough, it's nice that they can still be in a room together I guess?! But she really pushed for this dinner and for the life of me, I can't see why?! I still feel it's far too early to be really celebrating - I haven't even got a bump! 
She keeps popping round with brochures from baby shops and asking if we can go shpping for stuff. I have told her that it feels too early for me and I haven't even allowed myself to look in the shops yet. 
She told me the other day that she is going to buy us a baby bath. OK, its a nice gesture but I don't think I want a plastic bath, I've been told by friends and family that they didn't use them as they were too heavy and awkward, they just had a bath support instead. I've bathed my Niece using one of these and it was dead easy. I would hate for anyone to waste their money and I don't want a home full of things we won't use. Am I being unreasonable?

There really are a million and one other things too - they have moved to Spain and are just home for a visit but she won't stop pushing us about going to visit. Constantly texting me with cheap airline deals etc. How can she not realise that her and her Son are not actually that close! And with a baby on the way, we have a few things to think about that are slightly more important than holidays?!

Oh, and she has just added OH and I to Facebook - we couldn't really decline her but now I feel like she is stalking me and I have to watch what I post and OH is hardly going on there at all as she comments on everything he ever posts!

Wow - so sorry, I had no intention of ranting but thanks (if you've read this far) I am starting to feel better already!

Going to try really hard to be nice and not bite at anything she says tonight, today is dedicated to getting in a happy, tranquil mood. To be honest, I have been suffering terrible mood swings for ages now - must be the hormones. Poor OH is not living with a very nice girl lately!

XX


----------



## Beanwood

I agree with baby baths being rubbish. TBH never found the support things that great either. Used just get in the bath with mine and wash them that way. MIL situation can be hard. It has taken me years to be able to assert myself with mine. My dh and her are very close though and she only lives down the road. I have come to the conclusion that if she can be so pushy then I have to feel that I can be honest back, but I always (ok nearly always) do it in a grateful way. Can be hard though - lots of lip biting. :hugs:

Rowan I would be exactly the same as you. Enjoy pottering and seeing your mom. You don't need to put yourself through that hun.:hugs:

Hi everybody else. :hugs:


----------



## I want one

Tested again and still BFN no AF yet xx :cry:


----------



## dreamofabean

So sorry about the bfns girls, there is still time though! Rowan your chart looks good! :) 
Hopes I hope your mil backs off soon! Inlaws can be tricky can't they?! 
Afm think I'll ov today! Two days of pos Opks and all signs so just waiting! Got cystitis from too much sex so feeling sorry for myself! Ha ha! Dhs urology appointment come through for 21st feb so were pleased about that x


----------



## dreamofabean

How are you today lovelies? I had my temp rise this morning, whoop! X


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Dream

Yeah to temp rise. 

I am in bed with period pain. UGGGGHHHHH


----------



## Rowan75

afternoon ladies 

phew we went on a walk in the countryside - should have been 5 miles but we took a wrong turn and ended up with about a 3 mile walk instead - boy was I glad - i was exhausted and freeeeezing!! :cold: home now having a nice cup of tea getting warm! :coffee:

I want one have you got AF or has your ticker just randomly updated? 

dream thanks hon - im trying not to get excited about it as it would be pretty unlikely to be bfp. I suppose we shall see what tmros temp brings! another bfn today 

yey for your temp rise Dream! and your DHs appointment - not too far away

Bean - urgh its so yuk isnt it! hope you feel better soon x

Hopes - ah bless you - she's probably feeling a bit pants about being far away and over compensating as she wants to be involved - no fun for you tho! I think baby stuff is such a personal thing - different things suit different people / personalities / babies personalities and budgets - so just go with how you feel and hopefully she'll go with it :hugs: 

have a good day everyone :flower:


----------



## I want one

:hi:Hi girls

Still BFN but no AF yet i'm wondering if the clomid has effected my cycle although she does usually come in the evening. Yes my ticker has just updated. Got loads of CM tho yuck!

Had a bad weekend the girls i mentioned earlier in the week gave birth and she devasted understandable then one of my other best friends shes 23wks got rushed in with terrible pain! Her womb is still closed and no bleeding she has a low placenta but they arent sure whats going on! Worried about her x

Sounds like youve had a nice day rowan x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

I Want one - (SCAN) sorry havnt been back on, I had one big juicy follie on my left ovary at 22.5mm so its was at optimal time to release, and it seems from my ovulation tests that I ovulated 2days after on cd15 (the result was darker than the control line :D) so Fingers crossed. All the others were too small so hopefully i have caught that1, we have been BDin loads even today. What a shame for your friend, i feel so sorry for her, we did a lesson the other day on spina bifida and it affects something like 1 in every 100,000.000! that is very bad luck. god love her! xxx

Bean - thanks for the link hun, hope your doing well :) xx

Rowan - The book sounds awful even though good at the same time, hows the excercising coming along? did you mention when your starting clomid again hun? im so sorry about the job, its their loss hun :( xx

Hopes - did you become pregnant from a nice big strong follie? im so glad your 14weeks now.. WOW!! :D i bet your begining to get your bump now. BTW i dont think your being unreasonable with not wanting a plastic bath! i think it may be easier to bath the baby in the bath with a support, and i think its each to their own, she should really ask you what you want.. we spend £120 on our nephew before he was born on things my SIL needed, eg moniters, baby gros etc..xx

AFM - I am in the tww now :) and keeping positive! ive had quite a relaxing weekend, went to a spa on friday, had a massage and facial (to die for) it was amazing :D and i had my hair highlighted blonde which im loving :)...
How is everyone? FX this is the cycle for us all :dust: xxx


----------



## Beanwood

I want one that is terrble about your friend. I just read back through the posts as I had somehow managed to miss the earlier one that you referred to (even though I posted right after it) I really hope that your otherfriend is ok. Just to devastating. XX

Mrs G- good luck in the 2ww - really hope this is your month.

Rowan sounds like you have had a lovely day. I have just woken about 45 mins ago. I never sleep in the day. Got into bed with James to watch Scooby Doo as I jhad period pain and we both fell asleep. Read your post and felt really naughty.

XX


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies 

am a grumpy Rowan today! first due date today :( 2 of my friends have had their babies yesterday - all healthy and lovely so thats fab and the other is due today. 

wot a rubbish nights sleep, DH snoring, my head cold keeping me awake, horrendous AF pains and dreaming about babies crying all night and me searching and searching and not being able to find them 

enough of my moaning! :dohh:

I want one - pants re bfn - fingers crossed for you! is it your first month on clomid? What a shame for your friend - she must be devastated poor thing, hope your other friend is ok x

Mrs G fingers crossed for you! Thanks re the job hope I get one soon - were getting very poor! I cant have clomid anymore Im afraid hon it does too much damage to my eyes 

Bean I am thoroughly intending to spend today either in bed or on the sofa with a blanket eating chocolate! :) Think Ill watch toy story as well! 

afm - think my cold must be affecting my temps - still high but again with the cramps and yukky pink/peachy CM (sorry tmi!) v frustrating! 

Am going to buy some FSH tests at the supermarket when I go to buy chocolate - am getting paranoid! 

have a good day everyone :flower:

:dust:


----------



## Beanwood

Rowan you enjoy your day eating chocolate and watching toy story. I don't blame you. I know that you are glad for your friends you just want it to be you also. Ugghh it is so unfair hun ........ 

Sending you hugs sweetie. XX

AFM - I have been bleeding really heavy. TMI sorry - had to change pads in the night, which is now unusual for me. I do remember some girls saying that their periods were worse on clomid-was that Hopeful. Thing is if you haven't ovulated on it woud it still have the same effect. Need to start clomid today - don't know whether to have it now with my thyroxine or later. I found that taking it later was awkward because I kept forgetting about it. I did end up having it on the day but I am worried that I might miss one this time. Don't really want to take it all to be honest. Have contemplated not bothering this month. 

Hope everybody else is okish......XX


----------



## RebaRezzelba

hi ladies

sorry i havent been in here in a while - hope you are all well. And sorry about the bfn's :hugs:

AFM im fine - 12wks 2 days today. had my scan on fri and all looking well - ive posted the scan pic in my journal if you want to have a nosy (click the link below). 

Worried now about a lump on my left breast - dr said it might be a swollen milk duct and to keep an eye on it but my mind is working over time thinking the worst. i did some research on google about clomid and breast lumps and there were a few people who got them but they werent cancerous - still cant help but worry. going to my own GP this week for a 2nd opinion.


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies 

have actually had a really nice day - pottering about nicely - loved toy story 3! watched dancing on ice and now come dine with me! fab! was worrying Id be really upset but its no worse than any other day :) think Ill even be ok with one born every minute tonight!

muchos AF pains tho! come on mother nature if aunt flo is coming then stop your dilly dallying! 

Bean hope AF gets a bit lighter soon for you - I used to have to take 2 changes of trousers to work it was a nightmare - they seem to be lighter for the mo but its awful worrying about flooding all the time! 

Reba - love your pics - hope your lump is a swollen milk duct hon 

x


----------



## I want one

Hi ladies!

Mrs G - Thanks for your comments x Glad you had 1 big follicle yay fx for this month! :thumbup:
Dream - yay on your temp rise get on it!:sex:
Bean - Thanks and I hope your period pains gone x :flower:
Rowan - Glad your feeling better and yes this is my first Clomid and thanks for your comment about my friends. I'm so in your boat my friends are both due a few weeks before and a few week after i would have been, tough! I;m dreading it! I sob every episode of one born every minute i figure its a good stress release! Love it tho! :winkwink

Still no AF??? Did Clomid affect anyone elses cycle???????? :shrug:


----------



## Rowan75

thanks hon - with me the clomid made me have normal cycles - well one bfp cycle but I ovd on CD14 and then other clomid cycle was an ideal ov on CD14 and 28 day cycle - so im no help at all I'm afraid! Tho I suppose that was a big change for me as my cycles had tended to be around 48 days and then once in a while a short cycle


----------



## Beanwood

I want one - on my first round i got a bfp.
The last month I had it I was a week late, but according to 21 day bloods did not ovulate. So either I did ovulate but had test to early or I did not ovulate which delayed my period. Sorry hun I am not much help but that is what has happened to me.

Reba - I have had lumps and they have been milk ducts. You should get checked though for your peace of mind. Am going to check out your scan picy now hun. 

Rowan - glad you ended up having a nice day. I love come dine with me. Don't generally like food programmes but this one is funny.
XX


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies :flower:

I want one hoping af hasnt found you! 

Bean hope your pains have settled down

Mrs G where are you up to in your 2ww? 

afm - big temp drop today so af is surely on her way today! 

was thinking like March is the last chance to have a 2011 baby isnt it - may suggest to DH we try properly that month - pillow and all :winkwink:

have a good day everyone! Pilates today and lots of housework and a couple of jobs to apply for! 

:dust: to all in the 2ww and in :sex: mode


----------



## Beanwood

Morning Rowan

Bloody periods. Have been awake since 5.00 in pain. Have not had this or a while. Used to have really bad periods - ended up in hospital once. They had settled though.

Hope you have a good day Rowan. 

If I were to get pregnant in March that be all children due in January. Go for it Rowan. XX

Morning everybody else. XX


----------



## I want one

Morning!

Thanks for the info girls x:thumbup:

I cannot believe still no AF! I did another test his morning BFN! I just want to come on now so i can stat another round! :growlmad:

Have been out and brought some Robitussin and baby asprin for next month have any of you taken it? :shrug:

Rowan - good luck with the job hunt and go for it in March! We all deserve a 2011 baby, lets hope we all have one!! Wouldn't it be great if we were all preggers at the same time! I'm feeling positive for feb!

Bean - those pesky AF pains hope they pass soon!:hugs:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Rowan - Oh No! :( thats rubbish! whats your next options after becoming fit again? Im glad your keeping positive about another job, im sure youll get something before all the money runs dry! isnt toy story 3 fab! i loved it, and iv been watching the biggest looser too thats brill xx

Bean - well i have heavier periods on clomid too, and AF pains are immense so i can relate to that. Hope your doing ok now xx

Reba - what a lovely surprise seeing you! im so pleased youve hit your 12weeks! and the scan is lovely :D.. hope your doing ok, bump growing nicely xx

I want one - no sorry hun, my cycles are always in 28-30days apart from when i was pregnant, i cant believe she hasnt got you yet! you must be really frustrated! I would go see your DR hun xx

AFM - im cd19 in my tww, 5days past Ovulation. :D keep getting hot flushes and really tired but im trying not to wish too much because im worried ill get a bfn.. y;'know keeping positive though time wil tell.. I have also been using a pillow rowan so i hope that it works for you, maybe try feb and march to give yourself the best chance for the 2011 baby :) FX.. xxx


----------



## I want one

Thanks Mrs G good idea, think i will wait till thurs/fri then go docs as that will be well over! x


----------



## I want one

Hey!

This is a little personal but i have to ask. Is my partner just like other men or is he just not that interested or excited? It begnning to really really upset me :shrug: After our talk etc i thought he'd be better but he's not at all. Everything is instigated by me. I gave him the responsibility for getting his multi- vit instead of me but he doesn't get them unless i press! I'm even making sure sex isn't just around ovulation! Am i just expecting him to think like a woman?? It's making me sad :cry:


----------



## Beanwood

No hun

I have the same problem. Am dreading the sex bit as i know we will end up having an arguement. Thing is when you are on clomid you feel like you are actually taking something that is not particularly pleasant and yet they won't put themselves out when you have to do it. My dh says its ok for me as all i have to do is lie there. OHHH if only he knew. XX


----------



## I want one

Thanks for your honesty bean xx
So true clomids a drug at the end of the day! And theres not an endless supply! Its so not on, i never thought it would be like this even with our problems concieving! I'm so nieve. They get the power for one minute and it freaks them out! What am i supposed to do it guts me! I listed the things i'm doing to help the cause, I had 11 things he had 2 (not including the obvious and thats debatable!) and i pressed him to do both of those things! Arhhhh I could lose it! :hissy:I've already left and had time out and it still doesnt make any difference! SORRY just had to off load! I feel hurt and vulnerable x
I want him to be desperate to fertilize me and he's simply not!! :sad2: x


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies 

af arrived in the night so Im CD 1 again - lets see how this cycle goes! 

Thanks Mrs G - tbh Im a bit concerned that Im heading towards early menopause but its probs just me being paranoid - am going to see what this cycles like and then if its early ov and short again I'm going to ask my gp for a re run of all the hormone tests - the annoying thing is the test for ovarian reserve doesnt work with pcos as it'll always show high even if its low :dohh: so heres hoping for a longer cycle this time! 

big hugs re DHs ladies - its a lot of pressure on both sides I think - just in different ways x 

have a good day ladies :flower:


----------



## Beanwood

Thanks Rowan

It is dificult for both sides. I know that my dh has said some quite hurtful things about us ttc especially after the mmc. I found out the other day that somebody elses dh had said the same thing as mine. Maybe it is their way of dealing with it. Ohhh I don't know - after all we love them or else why else would we be wanting their baby. Vey hard.

I really hope that this cycle is better for you hun with some more positive results. XX


----------



## Rowan75

aye and tbh sometimes I think I must have been a nightmare to live with over the last year, the worry when pg, the mcs, the grieving, the anxiety, mood swings and hot flushes when i was on clomid, the obsessiveness that comes with ltttc - DH must never know what to expect when he comes through the door so sometimes I think if I was my DH I'd be quite fed up with the whole thing 

we'll get through it tho all of us x


----------



## Rowan75

does anyone else feel 100% more cheerful and better physically when af is here or is it just me? Its like a switch flips and Im back to being me - hormonal or a relief from pressure? hmm


----------



## Rowan75

Morning 

this is turning into just my journal :) 

Hope everyones ok 

boy am I aching after full length pilates yesterday - swim today should sort that out! 

afm nothing to report 

have a good day everyone x


----------



## brillbride

Hi girls , did a test this morning (cd 24 and 10dpo) and got a BFP---cant believe it.... on cloud niine....a line came up on the IC test so i did a superdrug with SMU and got a much clearer pink line....havent had a line in so long....

stil early days....but trying to be positive:happydance:


----------



## Rowan75

yey - congratulations! :happydance::happydance:

fingers totally crossed for a healthy and happy pregnancy for you! sending positive thoughts! :flower:


----------



## Beanwood

Brillian news brillbride. XX

Hi Rowan -sorry hun are you ok?

Have been busy with work and ugghhhhhh lots of work. Not very nice at moment. 

XX


----------



## I want one

Super news brilbride!! :happydance:

I feel better about things with DF today think i just had to off load! 
STILL NO AF??? What is going on? STILL BFN!
Going to ring the specialist tomorrow it's freaky me out!


----------



## hopefulchick

Congrats brillbride :flower:

Sorry I have not been on as much, I just need to get out of my head with all these negative thoughts :wacko:

Glad to see everyone is doing well. I am really going to try to be more positive but I am just exhausted with ttc :cry:


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies :flower:

brillbride how are you feeling? 

Bean - I'm good thanks hon - how come works pants? 

I want one - what CD are you on now? Fingers crossed for you! 

Hopeful :hugs::hugs: its tough hon really tough hope you find some peace soon hon (like not in a RIP way of course!! Lordy I do have foot in mouth disease!) 

Im now reading a book my sil bought me - so last book off my aunt was about mc, early menopause and adoption but I Loved it in the end - it actually cheered me up no end but it wasnt the bit about adoption etc it was actually another character who hadnt had children who cheered me up! So new book off sil has a couple ttc and struggling - so they buy a dog! :rofl::rofl: Holy Cow - my family win no prizes for subtlty!! :haha: its a really good book tho! am loving getting back into reading! 

afm - AF has gone awol overnight - and a temp rise? and boy am I horny! so we shall see what the day brings! 

have a good day / weekend everyone :flower: we have my sister and bil and their fabulous dog staying with us - yey!


----------



## brillbride

hi rowan -hope you enjoy your weekend with the family...hope u manage to get some BD'ing in!!!lol
im good...light cramping from tuesday nite...got a 1-2 on clearblue this morn thank god....im 11dpo now...wasnt monitored or anything on clomid but sure no matter!! no wine for me tonight..just praying that this bean or beans stick:) hope its a 3rd time lucky for me please God..


----------



## Beanwood

Heres to 3rd time lucky for you brillbride. X

Rowan - amazing how your family buy those books for you. Have good weekend with your family -and the dog. SEnding you big hugs hun. 

Work hun is politics as always - part time wage / not part time job / not part time headache. Am going out tomorrow night though, kids at moms and mils. Does not happen very often as don't like them sleeping out but easier for parents. It is our 9 year wedding anniversary next week so going out for a meal. Woo hoo - might get:headspin: I hope not though. Have already pre warned dh that the time is near to get at it. Might start tomorrow. Don't feel much like clomid working at the mo though. XX


----------



## I want one

:hi:

:witch::brat:AF has arrived! :cry: Ready for try round 2! :happydance:

Rowan - Families ay! :dohh: 
Glad your reading its good for the soul! I must get back into it too! Have a lovely weekend x :thumbup:

Brillbride - I'm sorry it all makes you worry so much i can imagine how you feel but i'm sure this is it for you xx :hugs2:

Beanwood - Lets pray for a lottery win ay!:wohoo: 9 years cool!:thumbup: Have a special evening enjoy a break :flower: x

Hopeful - Keep your chin up :flower: you know you will try until it happens so just think of it as routine as brushing ya teeth, poas symptom spotters R us! :awww: FX x


----------



## brillbride

hi bean--happy anniversary and hope you enjoy the meal.....
thanks "I want one", sorry AF came----hope it happens this month for you ...xx plus im with u in the lottery win..


----------



## Beanwood

Oh lottery win. I so wish that I didn't have to work. Would enjoy my job more eh if it was just for pocket money. 

Am so sorry your af has arrived I want one - onto the next round I know how you feel. XX

Brillbride hi how are you?


----------



## brillbride

hi Bean--really wish I hadnt to work----should have married a rich man!! lol.in the next life!! .im good..trying to lie up when not working because I want to take no chances...just light cramps/heavy boobs...im hoping that I wont test any more--will try my best---have only tested this morn+ yesterday morn

where are you in your cycle?xx


----------



## Beanwood

I am day 6. Took last clomid yesterday. Am not using opks this month.

XX


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies :)

had such a lovely curry and wine night with DH last night - v romantic - am v soppy! :flower:

Brillbride - definately hope its 3rd time lucky for you hon [-o&lt;[-o&lt; are you going to get an early scan? 

I want one - ah boo hiss that AF had found you! Fingers crossed for this cycle! Do you temp chart?

Bean - ah work politics sucks - work always want more than you can physically and mentally give dont they! Hope it gets better soon hon! 9 years - how lovely! Wouldnt that be lovely if you caught lucky on your anniversary! 

Hope everyone else is ok :flower:

my oldest (weve been friends since we were 2) friend had her little boy yesterday - she was due on my due date and Im quite glad he came on a different day - its not bittersweet now just lovely - must go to mothercare and get some nice clothes and a teddy bear :) 

afm - spotting yesterday and so far today and another temp rise - I used to have cycles where AF would go missing for a few days and then come back for a few days so I wonder if it's one of them - 2 days would be a v short AF! 

have a good day / weekend everyone :flower:


----------



## hopes fading

Hi Ladies, sorry I haven't posted in a while. Far too busy at work - groan!

Bean, congratulations on 9 years, I hope you have a wonderful night out and of course get some DH instigated BD'ing! I never really felt that the clomid was doing anything apart from when I o'd (as before I had never been sure I had) just go with it and I am sure it will do it's job. Best of luck to you. X

Hopeful, you have been through such a lot, I don't blame you for feeling the way you do. I hope you get a break soon, I really do. X

Rowan, sounds as though you are enjoying yourself and DH and getting back to how you were before, perhaps? Long may it continue and then a surprise BFP in the next couple of months. That is my hope for you! How is the job search going? X

Brilbride, congratulations! I wish you a speedy 1st tri and a happy, healthy pregnancy. Are you having an early viability scan? I did due to the clomid and risk of multiples. Can't wait to hear how many you are baking!! Take it easy. X

Mrs G, Dreams, Reba and anyone Ive missed; hope you are all well. X

Happy weekends all, Hopes. X


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi all,brillbride Congrats! Very pleased for you!!! :)
Bean I know what you mean about Wk politics, atmosphere at Wk shocking at the moment!! 
Rowan yay to a lovely evening with dh! Hopes how are you Hun??
Hopeful I know exactly how you're feeling, have been the same recently! 
Anyone I've missed hello!!
Afm: I'm technically 7dpo bit think I'm 8 as I tend to have a delay in bbt rise every month! Keeping busy and going gym and I'm determined not to stop just because I've oved! Body being a bit strange as had tiny bit of spotting 3dpo and same last night so think Af may arrive early! It's weird though as its a few specks then nothing!! Oh well! Xx


----------



## brillbride

Beanwood said:


> I am day 6. Took last clomid yesterday. Am not using opks this month.
> 
> XX

good luck Bean..xx

hi to dream and hopesfading and rowan--hope u r all well:hugs:

I am off for a week in 3 weeks so Il be 7 weeks then and want to get one then? do you think I would need an earlier one? I keep joking about my b/g twins and trips and quads...lol.....

im taking a baby aspirin a day and some progesterone cream even though all my MC tests came back clear......

stil having very light cramping and heaviness in boobs,a tad woozy
,thats all---I am doing no more preg tests...DH has me banned ...took my last one today and the line was darker.


----------



## Becks88

Hello ladies

I finished my first round of Clomid 50mg yesterday morning. I took it on cycle days 2-6 as directed by my G.P. Today is CD 7 and i have had lower abdo pain all day where my ovaries are. Is this normal because I have read stuff about abdo pain with clomid but further on in women's cycles not only 1 day after finishing first round...(i realise that i now sound like a crazy woman who Google's everything but aren't we all?)

Oh i have PCOS if that makes any difference??? the pain is also worse on my left side :( and i don't class myself as a weakling when it comes to pain either as i also have endometriosis LOL

xxxxx


----------



## I want one

Hi Ladies,

Becks88 - I had exactly the same on the left so dont worry too much i'm sure its all part and parcel if it gets worse go to GP x

AFM - My AF is soooo heavy! Awful! Plus I'm not n a good place 2nite . I have a group of girl friends there are 7 of us, all really close. They all have kids except 2 of us and her and I are such a comfort to each other cause shes been trying for 3 years too. She was on clomid for 6 months and nothing she's waiting for IVF now. Well, we have just had dinner (come dine with me style) and she announced she was pregnant. I'm obviously thrilled for her but i had to make an excuse to leave i'm so upset! I can't believe i'm the only one left now! I can't stop the tears:sad2: The longing is phsically painful :cry: I WANT ONE!!!:cry:


----------



## Becks88

I want one said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Becks88 - I had exactly the same on the left so dont worry too much i'm sure its all part and parcel if it gets worse go to GP x
> 
> AFM - My AF is soooo heavy! Awful! Plus I'm not n a good place 2nite . I have a group of girl friends there are 7 of us, all really close. They all have kids except 2 of us and her and I are such a comfort to each other cause shes been trying for 3 years too. She was on clomid for 6 months and nothing she's waiting for IVF now. Well, we have just had dinner (come dine with me style) and she announced she was pregnant. I'm obviously thrilled for her but i had to make an excuse to leave i'm so upset! I can't believe i'm the only one left now! I can't stop the tears:sad2: The longing is phsically painful :cry: I WANT ONE!!!:cry:

I'm really sorry to hear that. I obviously am happy for your friend but I can totally sympathise when it comes to being the only one out of a group of friends who hasn't ever been pregnant or had a baby :-(

Fingers crossed your turn will be very soon :hugs:


----------



## hopefulchick

Welcome Becks :flower:

I want one- Its so unfair and the last thing we want is to feel like the only one left (which I do right now:dohh:)! Hopefully your turn is real soon! 

Bean- Happy 9 years :wedding: Now let's go make that baby :thumbup:

AFM- I am just waiting for AF, still and can't help but secretly wish that I am pregnant. I know it sounds crazy. This cycle: no opks, thermometer broke, no hpt's, and I am almost certain no ovulation but yet I am still sitting here hoping/wishing that I am pregnant. Silly, silly me....:dohh:


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies :flower:

welcome Becks88 - yup ovary pain definately is stronger on clomid - fingers crossed you'll have good luck on it :flower::thumbup:

Hopes glad youre doing ok hon - bet you're counting down til your 20 week scan! 

brillbride - fingers crossed for you hon - really hoping this is a lovely healthy baby for you - hope you're not worrying too much! I'd get one at around 7 weeks hon and then 9 weeks and then 12 :) but maybe thats just me being over the top! we saw heartbeats at 6+4 so you can see them nicely earlier than 7 weeks x

dream and hopeful fingers crossed for you ladies - you just never know! Dream whens your next appointment? 

I want one :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Hopeful :hugs: its not bonkers you just still have hope and thats a blessing and a curse sometimes! 

Hope everyone else is ok!

afm - temp drop and horny horny dreams all night! Am I getting ready to ov this early? truth is in the ewcm and temps I suppose! see what today brings!

off walking today! oh and holy cow - a Huge blue vein thing has appeared from my knee to my hip! will keep an eye on it but yuk! Im starting to have the body of an old lady! :haha: 

have a good day everyone :flower:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi girls

Becks88 as the others have said they sound like normal clomid pains. If you are worried though then I would see your doc. I know I like the reassurance.

Hopeful - when I was told that I had not ovulated last month I still kept thinking maybe they were wrong. You have to be hopeful - it is not silly at all.

Rowan hope you are having a nice walk. Am feeling a bit haggered myself at the moment. Last night there were loads of younger people there at the restaurant - I felt very old. Have a bit of hangover aswell - can't drink anymore. 

Hopes hun how are you?

I want one it is totally understandable that you feel that way. I really hope yourturn comes very soon. XX


----------



## Becks88

Thank you ladies, the pains seem to have subsided today which is fab. It will be our first week of :sex: with clomid this week, i'm so excited! :blush: fingers crossed for a :bfp: in the next few weeks for me and for all of you ladies :hugs:


----------



## brillbride

hi girls-good luck to you all:)

Rowan- im trying to do things to take my mind off things, watching one tree hill back to back!!lol....this morning I was a bit panicky, if i had to go to the loo but iv calmed down since....the merits of having had 2 MC's !! (I see that you have had 2 also :( ) Back to work 2mor should help things but id still rather be "lying up" all day. I will try to do that when not working... Also didnt do any tests today but will prob keep an eye on things during the week... Going to book a 7wk scan---over 3 wks away!


----------



## hopefulchick

Still waiting for AF.:roll:

Thought I would humor myself and take a test :bfn: :nope:

Thought I would humor myself with a different brand :bfn: :nope:

Guess AF is just being shy this cycle. :dohh:


----------



## garrickbaby

Hi ladies, 

I just wanted to see if i can join in here, I'm waiting for AF to arrive so that I can start my first cycle of clomid. I have PCOS and my last period was in October! Doc gave me prevera so i'm just hoping my body hurry up and bring AF on.

:dust: to ALL!


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies :flower:

welcome garrick baby :flower: fingers crossed the prevera will kick in soon hon - thats a loooong wait you've had! Pcos sucks! Hope the clomid will work for you hon. Sorry for your losses :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hopeful - ah its maybe too early hon - you never know :hugs: if you dont get bfp this cycle have you and dh had any further thoughts on the icsi route? 

brillbride - :hugs: Ive come to the conclusion that it genuinely doesnt matter what we do but I'd imagine I'd be wanting to rest up too! fingers crossed and we'll count down to that scan with you 

Becks 88 - :dust:

Bean - hope you had a lovely meal with dh - 9 years is definately something to celebrate! good luck with the :sex: this week 

hello to everyone else :)

afm - still horny! have put my AF stuff away as it seems like she's not coming back! 

have a good day everyone :flower:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi everyone and welcome Garrick baby 

Garrickbaby it sounds like you have really been through some very stressful and hard times. I am struggling with my loss at 13 weeks, I really don't know how you cope. I really hope that clomid is the answer for you. XX

Rowan - you always say you are horny. Think I need some of whatever you are having -especially now.

Brillbride how you are feeling is totally to be expected hun. XX

Becks 88 hope the clomid works straightaway for you. We finished comid on the same day - I have been having lots of ovary pain. How long are your cycles - sorry if you have already stated that. X

Hi everybody I hope that you are all ok. XX


----------



## garrickbaby

Beanwood said:


> Hi everyone and welcome Garrick baby
> 
> Garrickbaby it sounds like you have really been through some very stressful and hard times. I am struggling with my loss at 13 weeks, I really don't know how you cope. I really hope that clomid is the answer for you. XX
> 
> Rowan - you always say you are horny. Think I need some of whatever you are having -especially now.
> 
> Brillbride how you are feeling is totally to be expected hun. XX
> 
> Becks 88 hope the clomid works straightaway for you. We finished comid on the same day - I have been having lots of ovary pain. How long are your cycles - sorry if you have already stated that. X
> 
> Hi everybody I hope that you are all ok. XX

It has definitely been hard but i know that God's not done with me yet :winkwink: 
I loss my boys at 24 and 26weeks (preterm labor and IC). 

I felt pretty bad today so hopefully AF is just around the corner. :wacko:


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies :flower:

:) Bean you know what I think its this ntnp lark! we're suddenly like we were when we were courting! were going away this weekend to a nlovely cottage so were taking monogamy and champers and all sorts! 

Garrickbaby - fingers crossed :witch: shes on her way!

ooo i spotted a new house on the market yesterday - its lovely and just right for us - I hope I get a job soon and that the house is still on the market if we get chance to apply for a mortgage again! Every year we've tried for the last 3 years but with dh being self employed and it only on my wage the banks have been reluctant in the current climate! 

hello everyone else hope you're all ok :flower:

afm - af cant decide what shes doing! but I havent ov yet so thats good! Ha! watch I wont ov this month :) 

have a good day everyone :flower: :dust:


----------



## Beanwood

Rowan have a fab weekend. Sounds lovely.

Hi everybody - hope you are all having an ok day. XX


----------



## I want one

HI!!:hi:

Ok I've picked myself up , dusted myself off and i'm ready to try again!:winkwink: Started clomid again on 30th Sunday whoop! Whoop! My AF was mega heavy for 2 days then just stopped nothing since! The shortest one i've ever had? Any one else had this? :shrug:
Beanwood - Hi!:flower:

Rowan - Where is your AF??:shrug: When you want her to go away she doesn't then when you want her now she goes away! Not on I say, the cheek! :dohh:It's great to hear you and your DH are having fun, it's smashing!! :bunny::bunny: We are also looking for a house but we just can't do the deposit arhh 5% or 10% they want! LOL! Righty oh! We are going to rent ours out then rent for a while mainly cause we are moving areas so want to see if we like it first! Hope you get your house and a baby!!

Garrickbaby - HI!:wave: Welcome hunny! So sorry for your losses.:flower: Bring on AF then clomid to get those eggs popping! GOOD LUCK! :winkwink:

Hopeful Chick - I'd still be hopeful too you just never know! :shrug:Hope you find out asap so you can get on!:thumbup:

Brill bride - Sounds like a plan TV and rest, prefect!:thumbup: Sticky dust!! x 
Becks88 - Good :sex: And good luck!

Has anyone taken Robitussin? :shrug:


----------



## garrickbaby

Question.. i've been reading that you can take clomid from cd2-cd6, my doctor told me to take for from cd5-cd9 does anyone know what the difference would be. (Sorry if this question has been asked before). Is there better results in one more than the other? More change of multiples? 

AF still isn't here but i can tell she's on her way.... just waiting for her to show her face!


----------



## Beanwood

Sorry this is a quick answer but I am just off to work. Ughhhh

The earlier you take it the more eggs but less mature. The later the less eggs but more mature. Think that is the case - please correct me if i am wrong. XX


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies :flower:

Thanks re the weekend - cant wait!! :happydance::happydance:

I want one - a v short af - mine was 2 days but have had spotting-ishy af and cm for the last few days if that makes sense and isnt tmi! :) 

the house buying thing is so frustrating isnt it - fingers crossed for you - its a good idea to rent somewhere if you're moving to a new area - gives you chance to get a feel for the place first 

garrickbaby - I've been advised the same as Bean - later days for better quality eggs early days for more eggs - fingers crossed for you that AF is on her way! 

afm - finally just clear cm :happydance: would rather have proper af for days on end I think! no ov yet...fingers crossed its holding off - tho Im enjoying my cycles not being right for a bit as it means were not wasting opportunities I would like them to return to a vaguely normal cycle soon! 

have a good day everyone :flower:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

garrick - hey hun, i take my clomid from days 2-6 but i suppose it depends if they want you to ovulate later i suppose, that maybe why theyve given it you 5-9. have you started it? xx

Bean - i think your right on that1 :) how are you gettin on hun? xx

Rowan - hows the excercising coming along? and any more job prospects yet? good luck for a normal cycle :) xx

How is everyone? xx

sorry i havnt been on in ages, my bloody laptop has broken and im finding it difficult to get online, i will look through older posts tomorrow when my hubby gets paid and buys me a new one haha!. iv been collecting negative pregnancy tests for 5days now and cd13, frer bfn so im deffo out this cycle, hoping for next cycle! and wish AF would hurry the hell up now and come so i can get onto my next cycle of clomid, scans bloods etc :) xxx


----------



## brillbride

hi all---hope u all well



I want one said:


> HI!!:hi:
> 
> Ok I've picked myself up , dusted myself off and i'm ready to try again!:winkwink: Started clomid again on 30th Sunday whoop! Whoop! My AF was mega heavy for 2 days then just stopped nothing since! The shortest one i've ever had? Any one else had this? :shrug:
> Beanwood - Hi!:flower:
> 
> Rowan - Where is your AF??:shrug: When you want her to go away she doesn't then when you want her now she goes away! Not on I say, the cheek! :dohh:It's great to hear you and your DH are having fun, it's smashing!! :bunny::bunny: We are also looking for a house but we just can't do the deposit arhh 5% or 10% they want! LOL! Righty oh! We are going to rent ours out then rent for a while mainly cause we are moving areas so want to see if we like it first! Hope you get your house and a baby!!
> 
> Garrickbaby - HI!:wave: Welcome hunny! So sorry for your losses.:flower: Bring on AF then clomid to get those eggs popping! GOOD LUCK! :winkwink:
> 
> Hopeful Chick - I'd still be hopeful too you just never know! :shrug:Hope you find out asap so you can get on!:thumbup:
> 
> Brill bride - Sounds like a plan TV and rest, prefect!:thumbup: Sticky dust!! x
> Becks88 - Good :sex: And good luck!
> 
> Has anyone taken Robitussin? :shrug:

hi I want one---I took Robitussin and took it every cycle i was trying...also grapefruit juice and fresh grapefruit...xx


----------



## garrickbaby

Thank you all for the information. we will see what happens next :shrug:


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies 

Mrs G - thanks hon - exercise is going well but Im not shifting much weight at all - only 6lbs up to now since new year! Im feeling trimmer tho - my parents helpfully pulled out a photo of me as a size 10 as inspiration yesterday! :haha::wacko: - I said to DH look this is the wife you could have had haha :) 

Hope you either get a bfp or af hon x 

Ive got an interview tmro but its only a temp 3 months job and its quite far away up a really really busy big road which has lots of crashes and I avoid big roads like the plague usually since the motorway pile up I was in - so I'll have to man up! I'll give it a try anyway! 

was a bit fed up last night - we were thinking of booking a holiday but dh said we'll have to wait and see what happens - like if I get a job, if we can get a mortgage, if were ttc and I can get bfp and not mc - its a lot of pressure sometimes - does anyone else get fed up with life being on hold? I kind of want to just be a normal couple and plan things and not have to think what if all the time? Im dreading actively ttc again Ive got to admit - Im just starting to feel like me again 

oh well - I need to man up! 

have a good day everyone :flower:


----------



## Beanwood

Aw hun big hugs. Yeah I feel like life is on hold. I think that if I don't have anymore now have spent atleast 2 1/2 years focusing on it.

Good luck with job or not if it is going to bring back stressful memories. God that sounds awful. XX

Hi Mrs G how are you hun.

Hi everybody. XX


----------



## Venos13

Hi ladies, sorry to disturb but I'm a little confused. I was on my first round of clomid, and 2 days ago, on cd23 I started spotting. I called the gyne nurse and she giggled and said it's normal. Today I got my period on cd25, and my period was never early, and I have ovulated on day 14. What's happened? Is this normal? I'm a little too shy to call the nurse again to ask, I feel I'm a bit paranoid... I guess after 2 1/2 years of ttc it does it to you...

Thanks


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Hun

I can't really help I am afraid. I have not experienced that. Did not want to ignore your post. One of the other girls will be on soon and they might be able to help you. Its not good about your nurse though. I know what you mean about being paranoid - i would phone though. XXXX

Am off to work - am being observed teaching numeracy this morning - uggghhhh. XX


----------



## hopefulchick

Hey ladies. Got AF a few of days ago, just glad to not be waiting any longer:thumbup:

Gonna order some opks and a new thermometer and try properly this month. Getting closer to really commiting to ivf but just want to give myself a few more cycles of trying naturally, you never know :shrug:


----------



## hopefulchick

Venos13 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry to disturb but I'm a little confused. I was on my first round of clomid, and 2 days ago, on cd23 I started spotting. I called the gyne nurse and she giggled and said it's normal. Today I got my period on cd25, and my period was never early, and I have ovulated on day 14. What's happened? Is this normal? I'm a little too shy to call the nurse again to ask, I feel I'm a bit paranoid... I guess after 2 1/2 years of ttc it does it to you...
> 
> Thanks

If you O'd on CD 14 and got AF on CD 25, your LP was 11 days long. I have read that an LP of 10-16 days is normal but anything under 12 is going to make it harder to get pregnant. I have also read that Clomid should help lengthen your LP. How long was your LP before the Clomid?

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/luteal-phase-defect.html


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Short-luteal-phase.html


----------



## hopes fading

Hello ladies, I hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend? Who here has a journal?

Hopeful, sorry witch got you and I am praying that you will fall naturally in the next few months. If not though, I feel sure IVF will do the job. Keep your chin up sweetie, you've come so far and you will be a Mummy, no matter how you get there. X

Bean - teaching numeracy sounds just about my worst nightmare! Infact, anything to do with numbers sends me into a complete tail spin :dohh: What CD are you? How are things at home, hope you and DH are not finding the TI too stressful? X

MrsG - hope hubby gets you a whizzy new lap top! How is his job going? Still keeping fingers x'ed that 'she' hasn't shown up for you? X

Rowan - I'm quite jealous of your lovely lifestyle, you and DH always seem to be doing nice things. Good on you and I hope you get a job soon so you can book a hol and buy a house too. (Though I still think if it doesn't happen before hand, then as soon as you commit to those things a baby will be conceived to throw a small but happy spanner in the works)! :haha: In the nicest possible way! X 

Dream, how are things? Any more spotting? Glad you are keeping on BD'ing past O - it can only be a good thing. X

I Want One - wishing you babydust this cycle. X

Everyone else, hi and wishing you happy weekends and good luck with the baby making. X

Nothing to report from me really, I have finally ordered a Doppler so I can try and find babies HB myself but it hasn't arrived yet. I think maybe it will come Tues. I have resisted for so long as I know that I will panic if I can't find HB but who am I trying to kid - I panic non stop anyway so if anything, it just may help? 

I've been spending a bit of time on the 2nd tri forum and a poor lady there has had some bad news today; her much loved Daughter has died at 16+ weeks. I feel very sad for her tonight and can't imagine what she must be going through. 

I wouldn't feel comfortable saying this anywhere else but OH and I have only BD once since finding out we are expecting. It started out a conscious choice, as I was so scared of anything going wrong but the past 10 days or so I've been a bit worried that we have lost a part of our relationship that is hard to get back? I think that having TI for so long was terrible for us; although necessary. I think we both loved the fact we didn't have to anymore and a break was a good thing. I'll admit though that I assumed things would have righted themselves by now and passion would have re-entered our lives. I feel a bit crap about it all tbh, I feel a bit of a failure all in all. I suppose that as much as it's worrying me it's only honest to say that I haven't exactly done anything about it - I seem to have lost my mojo somewhat :shrug:

Even if I don't post as often, I still follow all of your posts and pray for you all (even though I'm not religious - I think asking for good things is OK)!?

Hopes. XXX


----------



## Beanwood

Hopes 

when I was pregnant with boys we hardly ever had sex as i was paranoid. We were ok in the end though and my dh understood, so it was a nice in another way. XX


----------



## hopes fading

Thanks Bean, I am glad I am not the only one and that things can change. X


----------



## I want one

HI!

Beanwood - Are you a teacher then? what age? Hope it went well!:thumbup:
Venos13 - Hi! I'm sorry i can't help you i've not had that before:shrug:, mine was late?? Ring your nurse x
Rowan - God yes i hate life on hold! TTC is so consuming!:wacko: x Good luck with your interview poppet :winkwink: x

Brillbride - Cool that's good, can you tell the difference on it? Can you remember when in your cycle you took robitussin??

Mrs G - I know how you feel i was like that loads of BFN yet we all still hope:flower: Hope you get your AF so you can try another dose of clomid. What strength are you on 50mg or 100mg??

Hopesfading - Of course you'll get it back hun, When i was preggers we didn't do it for 11 weeks and we soon got back into the swing of things x


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey all, 
Bean hope your obs went well! :) 
Hope everyone is ok! Af got me on to another cycle. Hoping our referral has been made so well hear within a month or so. Well see I suppose. Love to all xxx


----------



## I want one

Hi Dream! Glad you put your referal in! Keep us posted! FX for this cycle xx


----------



## Chesca

Hi everyone!! 

Hope it's ok for me to join in! 

I'm having an IUI cycle and started clomid yesterday (day 2). I'm totally freaking out about the side effects and was wondering if any of you had any experiences of the side effects?

Took my first tablet last night and then a few hours later started to feel a little on edge and then hardly slept at all. Took my second tablet tonight and sat down to watch TV then the right side of my bum and under my thigh went numb and had a little tinging in my right arm. The feeling came back as soon as I got up (just had a bit of pins and needles feeling) Am I being paranoid???? I can sometimes get a numb ass if i'm sat funny on the sofa and occasionally I do get some tingling in my arm. I really wish the FS hadn't mentioned the side effects! I'm driving myself mad with it! 

Chesca xxx


----------



## I want one

Hi Chesca!

Chill hun!:hugs: Everyones different. They gave me some pain but nothing bad at all you'll be fine all drugs have side effects. It actually makes me happier lol! :thumbup:x


----------



## Chesca

I want one said:


> Hi Chesca!
> 
> Chill hun!:hugs: Everyones different. They gave me some pain but nothing bad at all you'll be fine all drugs have side effects. It actually makes me happier lol! :thumbup:x

Thanks hun! The FS got me so worried about the side effects, he told me they can cause strokes and if I get certain side effects I needed to go to hospital! I usually don't read the side effects part of the leaflet but had to last night as I was so freaked out.
I am officially chilling out now.... thank you! :hugs: 

xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Try not to worry too much about the side effects Hun!! All I had was mood swings! X


----------



## I want one

:happydance:I cannot wait for a lie in in the morning! Come on! I love the weekend!:happydance:


----------



## Beanwood

Hey Hopeful

Woohooo - i agree who knows - one things for sure if you don't try...................... Aw hun I so want to see your bfp status. XX

Wow lots has been happening. Hello everybody and welcome anybody new.

Chesca -- side effects. I know what I want one means - I don't like the side effects but I hope that means that the clomid is doing its job. So far mine are as follows;

sleep issues -i am waking in the night and feeling sick.
blurry vision - close up is ok but distance is weird.
tension - feel uptight
pains in ovaries - on and off
no headaches though and had these really bad with first round - maybe that was a coincidence as it was in the summer and I always suffer with bad headaches in the summer.

Dream, hey sweetie you ok? How was your obs?

I want one - yeah I am a teacher - I teach reception .........at the moment...........

Afm - well last pregnant lady due to leave in 2 weeks. But ohhhhh guess what I have found out today..... one of the teachers at school is 8 weeks preganant. Bloody hell - am pleased for her but am fed up of being surrounded by reminders. 

I am on day 12 / 13 - have bd every other day. Have done it in the ,morning this time. Even did it before work yesterday when kids in bed at 7.00 in the morn. Seems to be a good time. It is diffiult in the evening when the kids keep coming downstairs. XX


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey all,
Bean obs went ok, kids were demons but it's done now!! 
My prego Ta left now too and much as I'll miss her I'm ad to not see and hear her moan anymore! It bloody hurts like hell!!
Xx


----------



## I want one

HI! 

Had a mega lie in!! Feel refreshed! 
I'm a teacher too! I teach year 2! No pregnant TA tho thank God! Just 1 more teacher left to go there were 3 at one point!! x
Hope everyones having a lovely weekend! x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

hi ladies

rowan - haha! yeah it was nice of them but i hope it didnt make you feel worse and it only made you more determined :D, i also know what you mean about putting your life on hold, but i try not to think about it any more, my way of thinking is that i will do things and book things when i want to and then if i get my bfp and dont mc we will deal with that then :) i used to let it take over but im sick of it now xx

bean - im good thanks, AF got me today so im just about to go cash in my prescription for the rest of my clomid tablets for the next 3months. how about you? how was your numeracy morning :D xx

hopes - i dont have a journel, im thinking of starting one when i become pregnant :) AF came today so im just hoping for this cycle. hows the pregnancy going hun? my husband has bought me a lovely new laptop yes thank you, its a hp and top of the range so its lovely and fast im very happy :D thank you for your non reliogious prayers, im not religious either but i pray for good news :) xx

hopeful - snap, AF has graced me with her presence today so starting my clomid again tomorrow. how are you hun xx

i want one - im on 50mg of clomid hun, ill be starting them up again tomorrow. i had a real good lye in too this morning, and yesterday so im very happy... i need it when AF is here lol! how are you xx

chesca - im sure your just thinking of everything thats happening as a side affect, i know i did too, try not to panick, it'll all be fine :) xx


as for me - its my birthday monday so were going out for a lovely meal tonight, im not sure what to wear! but im looking forward to a nice warm bath before getting ready to go out. now AF has graced me i can have a few drinks if i fancy it which is nice (looking at the positive side) and im hoping that this next month of clomid is a sucess for us! :lol: :dust: for everyone :) much love xxx


----------



## dreamofabean

Iwantone I teach year two aswell :)


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

My observation went well - I hate being observed. Thing is the person observing me has a lot less experience in the age range that I teach. So kind of hard to trust in what they say actually. Oh well main thing is that is my performance management is done. Thank goodness.

I want one - i have previously taught year 2.

Mrs G sorry af got you hun. Hope you have a good birthday. How old? 

Dream hiya hun. Hope you are ok and you get your referral through real soon.

AFM - i am thinking / hoping that clomid is working - my stomach is so bloated and ovary pain. Did it again this morning. So far have done it saturday, tuesday, thursday and saturday. Will do it again monday and then every other day next week. Do you think every other day is enough. Noticed i was quite wet down below this morning aswell. My friend that had a baby 16 weeks ago came around tonight, had a couple of glasses of wine. Feeling guilty but god it has been 2 and 1/2 years since trying and hadly ever see her - ohh you probably all think i am really bad. xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Bean I've gone past the days if not drinking too! You can't live your life on what if! When you get your bfp then that's the time to be good!! Noone will think you're bad!! You're Human ;) xx


----------



## Venos13

QUOTE]If you O'd on CD 14 and got AF on CD 25, your LP was 11 days long. I have read that an LP of 10-16 days is normal but anything under 12 is going to make it harder to get pregnant. I have also read that Clomid should help lengthen your LP. How long was your LP before the Clomid?

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/lu...se-defect.html[/QUOTE]

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/...eal-phase.html [/QUOTE]


Thanks for your help ladies, it was really helpful. I read the links, and it scared me a little as i did have an early miscarriage over a year ago, but strange coz I never had a cycle shorter than 28 days before. I called my nurse again, and she took me a little more seriously this time, so I'm waiting to hear from my gyne on Monday, and will know if to continue for the second round of Clomid.

Chesca, about the Clomid side effects, my nurse suggested to take the pills at night before you go to bed, this way you should sleep through the side effects.

Beanwood, I'm glad your obs went well, and nice to see many of you are teachers. At least you work with kids. I LOVE kids, and I thought I will work in education too, but somehow ended up in marketing. Life, ey...

Oh well, babydust to all of you lovely ladies.
G


----------



## MrsGAnderson

im 23 tomorrow :) been out for a nice meal last night and today ive been to pizza hut with the family for lunch which was lovely. only problem now is i have to go to lancaster tomorrow for uni :( and cant be bothered to be honest! 

how are you all? i started my clomid cycle 4 today, and when i went to asda to pick up my prescription there was so many offers on baby stuff (and it was all in the main aisle which you have to walk down to the pharmacy :() it made my mind wander, so many lovely things...

how are you all? xx


----------



## Beanwood

Mrs G 23 wow. Have a lovely birthday. What are you doing at uni? I am soo sorry if you have already said and you are repeating yourself, I am being a bit of a dopey dora a the moment.

hello everbody hope you are all ok. 

Rowan- is it this weekend that you have been away?

AFM - pains around ovaries are really getting to me. My stomach is bloated and painful. We were going to bd again tonight but tbh it is too painful so going to have a try in the morning. Feel like crap.......XXXXX


----------



## MrsGAnderson

lol its ok hun, im doing adult nursing, going into my 3rd year in march :) so nearly done now yayeee :lol:. 

good choice to leave it until the morning BD youll feel better for it im sure :D xxx


----------



## Beanwood

Wow good on you mrs G.

Ohhh i am having some blonde moments today. Was getting ready to go out and couldn't find the hairdryer, iron or my make up. Given the fact that my hair was wet, my cardigan was creased and I looked like ....they were not good things to not find. My dh just looks at me like I am crazy and says only you could lose/ not know where you have put those things. I am soooo dippyyyyyy sometimes and at the mo horrendous. 
XX


----------



## Beanwood

Went into spar this morning and saw the paper with amanda holden on it. OH it is just so, so sad. That poor woman. Devastating.


----------



## dreamofabean

Happy birthday mrsg! X


----------



## I want one

:cake: Happy Birthday Mrs G!!!
I soooo know what you mean there are baby offers everywhere!

Hey everyone else!

Beanwood - My heart goes out to poor Amanda Holden bless her. 
I dye my hair just to get away with my 'blonde' moments lol! :haha:
It is also meant to be better to do it in the morning!

Dream of a bean- How mad that we both teach year 2!:thumbup:

AFM - Robitussin tastes horrible!! Having mega hot flushes! Waiting to ovulate and :sex:!


To ALL :dust:


----------



## Chesca

Beanwood said:


> Hey Hopeful
> 
> Woohooo - i agree who knows - one things for sure if you don't try...................... Aw hun I so want to see your bfp status. XX
> 
> Wow lots has been happening. Hello everybody and welcome anybody new.
> 
> Chesca -- side effects. I know what I want one means - I don't like the side effects but I hope that means that the clomid is doing its job. So far mine are as follows;
> 
> sleep issues -i am waking in the night and feeling sick.
> blurry vision - close up is ok but distance is weird.
> tension - feel uptight
> pains in ovaries - on and off
> no headaches though and had these really bad with first round - maybe that was a coincidence as it was in the summer and I always suffer with bad headaches in the summer.
> 
> Dream, hey sweetie you ok? How was your obs?
> 
> I want one - yeah I am a teacher - I teach reception .........at the moment...........
> 
> Afm - well last pregnant lady due to leave in 2 weeks. But ohhhhh guess what I have found out today..... one of the teachers at school is 8 weeks preganant. Bloody hell - am pleased for her but am fed up of being surrounded by reminders.
> 
> I am on day 12 / 13 - have bd every other day. Have done it in the ,morning this time. Even did it before work yesterday when kids in bed at 7.00 in the morn. Seems to be a good time. It is diffiult in the evening when the kids keep coming downstairs. XX

Thanks Beanwood! It's just nice to know that what I am experiencing is normal!! Was my last tablet tonight so i'm feeling very happy about that! 

Hope you get the kids in to bed nice and early tonight! :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## Chesca

MrsGAnderson said:


> hi ladies
> 
> rowan - haha! yeah it was nice of them but i hope it didnt make you feel worse and it only made you more determined :D, i also know what you mean about putting your life on hold, but i try not to think about it any more, my way of thinking is that i will do things and book things when i want to and then if i get my bfp and dont mc we will deal with that then :) i used to let it take over but im sick of it now xx
> 
> bean - im good thanks, AF got me today so im just about to go cash in my prescription for the rest of my clomid tablets for the next 3months. how about you? how was your numeracy morning :D xx
> 
> hopes - i dont have a journel, im thinking of starting one when i become pregnant :) AF came today so im just hoping for this cycle. hows the pregnancy going hun? my husband has bought me a lovely new laptop yes thank you, its a hp and top of the range so its lovely and fast im very happy :D thank you for your non reliogious prayers, im not religious either but i pray for good news :) xx
> 
> hopeful - snap, AF has graced me with her presence today so starting my clomid again tomorrow. how are you hun xx
> 
> i want one - im on 50mg of clomid hun, ill be starting them up again tomorrow. i had a real good lye in too this morning, and yesterday so im very happy... i need it when AF is here lol! how are you xx
> 
> chesca - im sure your just thinking of everything thats happening as a side affect, i know i did too, try not to panick, it'll all be fine :) xx
> 
> 
> as for me - its my birthday monday so were going out for a lovely meal tonight, im not sure what to wear! but im looking forward to a nice warm bath before getting ready to go out. now AF has graced me i can have a few drinks if i fancy it which is nice (looking at the positive side) and im hoping that this next month of clomid is a sucess for us! :lol: :dust: for everyone :) much love xxx


thanks Mrs G, i've chilled out a bit now! 

and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! 

xxxx


----------



## Beanwood

Ok the headaches have kicked in. Last night went to bed at 8.00 with one. \woke up again this morning with it. UGHHHHH Good job I am not at work today as I would have been phoning in sick. I am about 3 days past ovulation ish - if I ovulated.

XX

Hope everybody is ok. X


----------



## Beanwood

Blimey it is quiet in her. Helloooo everybody. XX


----------



## I want one

:wave:Hi all!

Beanwood - Hope your headache has gone! Bless you! Hopefully a ripe one has popped out and you've done loads of :sex: Does POS not tell you if you have ovulated??

Looks like we are all busy this week! How is everybody? Or are we all in the bedroom!:haha:

I'm getting mega hot flushes and have no idea when i'm ovulating now! No CM yet i always get it so hopefully still should. Started POS this morning and am not yet ovulating! Going to start having lots of :sex:


----------



## Beanwood

Looks like we are all busy this week! How is everybody? Or are we all in the bedroom!:haha:

Thank you for making me chuckle. I hadn't thought of that. XX


----------



## Chesca

Venos13 said:


> QUOTE]If you O'd on CD 14 and got AF on CD 25, your LP was 11 days long. I have read that an LP of 10-16 days is normal but anything under 12 is going to make it harder to get pregnant. I have also read that Clomid should help lengthen your LP. How long was your LP before the Clomid?
> 
> https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/lu...se-defect.html

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/...eal-phase.html [/QUOTE]


Thanks for your help ladies, it was really helpful. I read the links, and it scared me a little as i did have an early miscarriage over a year ago, but strange coz I never had a cycle shorter than 28 days before. I called my nurse again, and she took me a little more seriously this time, so I'm waiting to hear from my gyne on Monday, and will know if to continue for the second round of Clomid.

Chesca, about the Clomid side effects, my nurse suggested to take the pills at night before you go to bed, this way you should sleep through the side effects.

Beanwood, I'm glad your obs went well, and nice to see many of you are teachers. At least you work with kids. I LOVE kids, and I thought I will work in education too, but somehow ended up in marketing. Life, ey...

Oh well, babydust to all of you lovely ladies.
G[/QUOTE]

Thanks Venos! Been taking them at night and I really think it has helped. I'm probably just geeting myself worked up and all anxious which isn't helping!! 

:dust: 

xx


----------



## Chesca

Hi everyone!! 

Well I seem to be dealing ok with the side effects all except for the anxiety....... think I'm kinda creating most of that one though. Not sure if I mentioned this before but i'm having IUI, day 9 today, went for scan and just waiting for the call with my results. fingers crossed we can still proceed as 3 eggs on right ovary were measuring over 10mm and 1 in the left also...... 1 egg too many but hopefully can still continue!! Waiting for the FS to call me with the verdict...... 

I want one..... I was getting mega hot flushes also..... a friend reccommended a citrine crystal to help. Been keeping it on me at all times all the way through and boy has it helped. Sounds silly but i'll try pretty much anything! 

:dust: to all.


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Chesca - glad you are dealing with side effecs ok. Fingers crossed for the iui hun.

Wow -where are my other girlies gone, Rowan, Hopeful I hope that you are both ok. XX


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hi girls

bean - thank you hun :D.. i have got a major headache now so not staying on for long, just checking in :( hopefully it'll disappear! cd6 i think (my timeline below will show) so im seeing this as my symptoms, that and hot flushes :( hey ho! how are you xx

chesca - sounds like the crystal worked for you, nice thought :D hope your ok..xx

aww poor amanda holden! i know she MC last year too quite far on, what a shame :( i wrote to her on twitter to send my love.. :)

other than the headaches im ok :) having some problems with 1 student colleague at the moment.. shes driving me mad! i have taken an interest in her friends pregnancy and asked how she is regularly, and i seen her friend the other week in the scan waiting room, apparently i said something out of context and they werent happy ? the only thing i asked was how she was and what does she think she would be doing after the baby work wise.. she was really ''HI HUN!... blah blah HUN'' so i didnt think she would be 2faced for no reason, bitch! I shouldt have to explain myself to her, were training to be nurses not bloody school ground children! apparently she thinks im taking too much of an interest in her friends pregnancy (for asking how she is)?? stupid woman!! does she not realise its something i want so bad that even though its difficult for me to ask about her friends pregnancy i like making sure everythings ok! her friend even showed me their scan 1st before anyone seen it... why do some people act like this!! bloody stupid!

sorry ladies :) i just needed to rant! but its done now lol!

xxx


----------



## Beanwood

Mrs G sorry that you are having a rough time. I know what you mean about the headaches. 

I know that when I ask about somebody wh who is pregnant how they are, it is hard. I wonder how they would be if you were not kind and didn't ask. We know ho you feel so rant as much as you need. xxxxxx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

thanks bean, it just rifes me! i cant be doing with people like that, im quite open and honest, if i have something to say i say it (within reason) and mean it, it deffinatly shows everybody is different!

how are you xx


----------



## Beanwood

Some people are just mean hun. I am a very open person, not so much in the way that if somebody has upset me i will tell them, but in a wear my heart on my sleeve kind of way. I find that all to often people take advantage of that. XX

I am ok thank you. Trying really hard not to ss. I am about day 19 (I think) Have got a 21 day blood test next week, even though it may be more like day 25. Am terrified tbh -Just found out that somebody else at work is pregnant. Am so scared of seeing a bfn - as I know we all are. XX One thing is for sure, we are not alone on here. XX


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies! 

sorry ive not been on - had a mad week! had my interview friday and then went away for the weekend til monday - it was fab! very rainy and windy but fab - then got the call mon am to say id got the job and could I start on weds - then got home to a call about my grandma in law and had to call out the dr and go round etc, tues had dummy run to new job, yesterday started new job (I have to get up at 6am and drive 40 mins away - yikes) new job is fab! its only temp but is brill - theres a chance of a higher up, perm job and I think ill try for it! so ive been up at the crack of dawn and then home late and then swim, gym etc. then last night my other grandma in law died and so did an old friend of mine - 34 years old - massive heart attack - :cry::nope: so its been a bit mad 

hope youre all ok! fingers crossed for everyone :dust:

afm - Im not sure if Ive ovd or not - I feel like I have - I suppose tmros temps will tell

if I dont get chance to pop in tmro have a good weekend everyone :flower:


----------



## Beanwood

Hey Rowan

Fab news about job and weekend way. Really pleased for you.

Really sorry though to hear that you have such bad news aswell. Sending you a hug hun. XX


----------



## hopes fading

Hello ladies.

So, my access to BnB from work seems to have been stopped. Wtf? It lets me log in OK but the minute I open a thread it crashes - been like it for a week now. I am (naively) hoping it will be OK next week but some how doubt it will. So I have not been around much :cry:

Bean, do you always have your blood test on CD21? I was told 7 days post surge (OPK +) or 21 if no surgewas detected? I doubt it makes much difference but thought I'd mention it. Hope the next 2 weeks fly by for you, I am sending dust. X

Rowan, I'm so pleased about your job. Very long days but worthwhile I'm sure. Sorry about all the other stuff though - it sure always comes all at once! Dust to you... X

MrsG, awful situation you are in. I hope you can distance yourself from this girl suitably - you don't need that sort of crap in your life. She sounds very immature. Hope this is your cycle. X

Cesca, all the luck in the world with the IUI. X

Hi to everyone else and I hope you are all well and optimistic for BFP's soon. :dust: to one and all. X

Afm, I bought a Doppler and it arrived last Saturday. I promised myself I would use it once a week but have of course used it once a day! Only for a minute though (as if that makes me more in control somehow) :haha: Anyway, I am a changed woman, I have hardly worried at all this week and that is the first time since I can remember. Its such a good feeling and long may it continue. Really looing forward to my next scan 7th March.

Catch up with you all soon, Hopes. X


----------



## Rowan75

Thanks ladies :)

yey for your doppler Hopes - I think I wuld be very much obsessed :) thats brilliant that its easing your worries hon - really fab x


----------



## I want one

HI!
Rowan - Yay for your newjob!:thumbup: Meant to be! So sorry about the other sad news tho :flower: x
Hopes - Glad your doppler has eased your mind and glad your doing well :winkwink: xx
Bean - FX you have ovulated hun O:) x
Chesca - Thanks for the info i will try that tbh i'd try anything it's driving me mad!!:thumbup:
Mrs G - Bloody stupid cows!:growlmad: I would blatently ignore both of them after i'd said my point! Who needs that! I'm mad for you! :gun:

AFM - I'm due to ovulate in a few days hoping it will be Valentines wouldn't that be lovely and to get a BFP at the end of the month would be a dream come true!! FX! :D


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Hopes i normally have a 27/28 day cycle. Although last month was 35 and i did not ovulate. So if i have ovulated then hopefully when i go it will be ok. I have not done any opks as they really stressed me out last month. Hope you are well hun. XX

Baby dust to everyone else XXXXX


----------



## I want one

HI!

Had some mega cramps over night and this morning felt quite sick aswell! That didn't happen last month! The line on my stick is definately getting darker so maybe just ovulation...hopefully.


----------



## Chesca

Hiya ladies,

Sorry i've not been on since the weekend! 

Mrs G - can't believe she went off like that, some people can be so rude!! 

Rowan - I'm so sorry.... sendinh you some :hugs:

I want one - hope the cramps have gone and you are feeling better.

Hopes - What's a Doppler?

Beanwood - I too am having those exact feelings. So many of my work colleagues and my friends are pregnant, I am really genuinely happy for them all but it's just so so hard to deal with. :hugs:

Update on me - day 13 scan today, I have 2 follicles measuring 15.5 and 15. The one that is the 'maybe follicle' is still just that, it measured 24 on sat but it has shrunk to 18 today so it's either a follicle left over from last month or is a fluid area. Back on wednesday for scan and bloods again which tbh fits in with my CBFM. Had my first high on Friday, I usually get 5 highs followed by 2 peaks - which would fall on wednesday.... fingers crossed.

:dust: to all :hugs:


xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beanwood

Chesca - Fingers crossed hun

I have been for my progesterone blood test tonight so fingers crossed that I have ovulated. XXX


----------



## cath 80

Hiya All..

I'm new to this site and just thought i'd join in...

We have been ttc for almost 4years, Have had numerous tests and it was discovered i don't ovulate, i had surgery in Oct '10 and it was found that my left tube and ovary were totally blocked and nothing could be done to repair... my right side was also blocked but thankfully was cleared and is now working fine.. I have just started taking 50mg clomid on cd2-6... I am on cd 10 and have my cd11 scan tomorrow to see if i have any follies fx... i have my cd21 bloods to see if i've ovulated... 

I have my FX for you all ttc and for those with BFP I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months... Tons Of baby dust to you all

xx Cath xx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi cath

Welcome. Hope that clomid is the answer for you and you get a bfp. Good luck. XX


----------



## cath 80

Thanks Beanwood, I really hope so too, its so encouraging reading all the success stories and knowing that there is light at the end of tunnel xx


----------



## Beanwood

Cath

I really hope that your stay here is short (if you know what I mean). There are lots of success stories with clomid. I got a bfp on my first round - unfortunetly it ended in mc, but I had been trying for 2 years with no success. XX


----------



## cath 80

Hi All, just back from my scan and from what they say its good news... I was so scared going this morning... I am cd 11 and have a single 20mm follie and endo is 9.1mm... not to sure how good this is... 

Good luck and fx for you all xx


----------



## I want one

Hi!

Hello Cath, welcome!! Thats perfect couldn't be any better! Now you've just got to get on it! lol! FX for BFP! x

To everyone else FX and baby dust to all x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

welcome in cath :) FX you wont be waiting too long, such a shame about all your problems.. i have PCOS and im taking clomid - if it helps any i got a bfp after cycle 2, hopefully it wont take that long for you. :D

hey girls, how are you all? im having cd12 follie scans tomorrow, pray for some big eggs for me :D xxx


----------



## Beanwood

Am praying for big eggs for you hun.

Cath - sounds like it all went well today. 

Hi everybody else - Rowan how is the job going? XX


----------



## I want one

Mrs G - Fingers crossed hun! Big eggs! Big eggs! Big eggs! :thumbup:

AFM - I don't think my pos is working I can't tell which line is the darkest! :shrug: Ive used all 7 now and am none the wiser! Also no CM like normal in the lead up?? Is this due to robitussin? Any way the 2WW begins FX! x


----------



## I want one

Mrs G - How did you get on poppet??

I've decided to change my counter to 32 day cycle cause thats what it was last month. I have no idea if I'm past ov or not and i can't bear the 2WW! It kills me but hey no choice in the matter!
I keep sneezing think I might be coming down with something.


----------



## Beanwood

Hey Mrs G how did you get on?

I want one - hope that you are not coming down with anything.

Hi everybody else - Hopeful, Rowan, Hopes, Dream..........


----------



## MrsGAnderson

bean - hey hun, thank you for keeping an eye out for me, iv just managed to get online been a hectic day. how are you? xx

i want one - thanks hun :) good luck in the tww i have my fingers firmly crossed for you!! FX :dust: im not doing opk's this month, im going to BD every other day and hope for the best, go in blind(er) this month :D xx

hopeful, rowan, hopes and dream i hope your all doing ok. rowan with your excercising and job search :D xx

afm - well i went for my scan today and had one 17mm follie on my RIGHT ovary so FX this is the one, its the 1st cycle out of my clomid journey where i have ovulated from my right ovary so im hoping thats a good sign :D its big enough to release an egg now so when it does release in a few days it will be big enough :lol: were bd'ing every other day to take the pressure off, and i am not telling my husband when i ovulate or using opk's because he doesnt perform when i demand bd because im ovulating ha! xxx


----------



## hopefulchick

Welcome Cath:flower: Sounds like you are responding very well to the Clomid:thumbup:

Bean, how are you feeling hun? What CD?

Mrs G, Good luck! My DH is the same way about knowing when I ovulate, better to keep it a secret:winkwink:

I want one, its so frustrating with the opk's. I used to get a blazing posiive on Clomid but now its no even close:nope: Do you temp? Sorry if I asked already....

Rowan, Dream, Reba, Hopes....BIG :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM, no positive opk yet :dohh: Still hoping and praying that O is being shy :shrug:


----------



## hopes fading

Hi Ladies

I have literally 1 minute! No B&B at work and read only on my iPhone is shocking! May have to call IT today and see if they can do something.

Just wanted to send dust to you all and Bean, have you got your results yet? I am keeping everyting x'ed for a big progesterone figure! X

Probably catch up at the weekend now. Hopes. X


----------



## SevierTTC

Hello

Im new to this site, Ive been reading many different web groups & this one seems the most supportive & non judgemental. So the more Ive read the more I feel I have in common with so many of you ladies. Here's my story: I was married in May of 09 to my husband who has no children of his own, I have 2 from a previous marriage Boy 10 & Girl 8. We had planned on trying to try to get pregnant a year from our marriage BUT as god has other plans we got pregnant in January of 2010. We were so excited:dance: BUT lost that baby at our 10 wk appointment when we noticed my progesterone dropped. Long story short we ended up haveing 2 misscarriages & 1 chemical pregnancy last year. I am on my second month of clomid 50mg days 3-9 (on day 5 today) I was just slightly happy we didnt get pregnant last month because my day 23 progesterone level was "OK" but Not the best. I guess the reason Im writing is because we will go for our first "Follicle Scan" on day 13 & had seen so many posts & was a little nervous about what to expect. Can anyone give me an idea? 

Thanks So much & Im happy to have someone to talk too.:flower:


----------



## Tititimes2

Hi ladies. New to this thread but losing my virginity this cycle on my first round of Clomid 50 mg CD3-CD7. On CD 14, which is my usual O day, but no +OPK yet. Getting a little nervous about it. Have four good follies right now- 21.5, 19.5, 19.5, 19 as of yesterday morning. I survived the meds with just a few side effects but where is O???


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi all! Welcome all newbies :) 
Titi it's usual for clomid to delay ov slightly! Don't worry!!
Sevier the scans are fine! Just a quick internal us where they'll measure and count follies and your endometrium. They'll then tell you when is best to dtd! 
Hope everyone is ok? Sorry I've been AWOL lately, been feeling a bit down so stayed away from bnb other than updating journal!
Had a call from nurse today, our ivf referral has Defo been sent... Yay! Dh has his urology appointment on Monday to see if there a varicocele or something! 
Lots of love xxx


----------



## SevierTTC

Thanks Dreamofabean for that it takes alot off of my mind. I couldnt believe 

when the nurse told me what I was doing that I forgot to ask "How" they 

were going to do it. :dohh:LOL Sometimes I just get caught up in all the other 

questions I forget some of the "little" ones. I will have my scan on the 25th in 

the morning. I hope all is well with you (you had mentioned u were down). :cry:

Wish me luck that all looks great & baby dust to all.:dust:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

servier - hey hun, welcome to the site, im also cd13 today :D looks like were in this together. . . :) my clomid days ar 2-6 and i have scans on cd 12 to ensure my follies have grown, i normally get hot flushes and slight light cramping, but the last 2 clomid cycles i havnt had that many symptoms, i also mc last year in november and im hoping this being my 4th cycle i get my bfp. good luck xx

hopes, good to hear from you, i hope your doing ok xx

tititimes2 - welcome in hun :) you sound like your follies are set up! wow 4!! good size too.. FX you catch 1 or two of them :D good luck xx

dream - i hope your doing ok, i know what you mean about staying away sometimes its easier, im really glad your ivf referral has gone and hopefully you will hear from then soon :D good luck with it hun, xx

afm - i still cant believe my right ovary is producing follies, its always been my left, my dh thinks this could be a good sign so fx.
How is everyone, rowan we havnt heard from you in a while, miss u hope your ok xxx


----------



## cath 80

Hiya All,

Feeling pretty rubbish today if i'm honest, i have horrendous pain in my side, dont know if its O pain as i dont know what to expect, i'm cd13 and have cycles of 27 days regular so maybe this is it... 

Hope your all doing good and fx for your :bfp: this month

Tons of :dust: to you all 

Cath xx


----------



## Beanwood

Welcome sevier and tititimes. 

Sevier -I have not had any scans for follies so can't help there I am afraid. Sorry about that hun.

Tititimes -I stopped using OPKs this cycle as they never worked for me, but as dream says it could be a bit delayed.

Cath- I had really bad ovulation pains this time.

Hopes - hey nice to hear from you.

Mrs G - sending you a hug.

Dream - glad your refferal is progressing

AFM - blood test normal so i think that must mean i have ovulated. I have no figures as that is all they would say. XX


----------



## Rowan75

Hi everyone! 

good grief what a mad busy week Ive had - am logging on quick whie DH is off to buy milk, wine and chocolate! Will pop back tmro tho as am off for my friends funeral and will be mooching about the house on my own in the afternoon 

welcome to all the new ladies! Fingers crossed for you all! 

hope everyones ok! 

Im exhausted! After 5 months off work its such a shock to be back and the days are so long and busy and the drive pretty long too! Phew! only been to gym once this week - I was saying to my friends who are on mat leave be prepared for a shock to the system when you go back to work! 

x


----------



## Tititimes2

Ladies, guess my worrying was for nothing. :dance: I got my +opk just now on CD15. Hoping to get that sticky bean this month! Go Clomid, go Clomid, Go Clomid :bodyb:
 



Attached Files:







Feb 17 upload 508.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Rowan Nice to hear that you are ok hun even though you are exhausted.

Tititimes - yeah to pos opk - I really hope clomid does it for you. XX

AFM - I really feel like af due - really dry own below. Have no hpts an to scared to buy any. xx


----------



## SevierTTC

TitiTimes2- I just bought that same test, Ihope it works 4 me. What cycle day are you on & How many days are your cycles. Congrats by the way now you just need to BD every other day:happydance: 

I have 30 day cycles & am on day 6 now. 

Thanks everyone for the welcome your all very kind:hugs:


----------



## Rowan75

afternoon ladies

had a sad sad morning today - so pants to lose friends :cry: some lovely tributes tho to a true legend 

did a poas today - dont know why! bfn of course! ff reckons we had a good chance this month even tho we werent trying and I didnt ov too early this month which was good - I have ovd most months since clomid so thats a good thing - hopefully my phase of v early ov is past! 

Im still pretty confused about ttc - sometimes I just want to call it quits and get on with our lives and sometimes I want to ttc again.. I swing between the two - am not broody at all at the mo - not sure if im stopping myself from being or if Im genuinely not broody? have stopped watching one born..we ended up snapping at eachother last time we did and admitted to eachother we were only watching it cos we thought the other wanted to! 

how are you all feeling? 

fingers crossed for everyone :dust:


----------



## Beanwood

Oh Rowan - sorry about this morn it have been really distressing, I can't even imagine.

I did a test also and got bfn. XX


----------



## dreamofabean

Sorry about the bfns girls :( Rowan I can only imagine how hard today was honey :( 
Yay to the pos opk titi!! :) nothing to report here!


----------



## Tititimes2

SevierTTC said:


> TitiTimes2- I just bought that same test, Ihope it works 4 me. What cycle day are you on & How many days are your cycles. Congrats by the way now you just need to BD every other day:happydance:
> 
> I have 30 day cycles & am on day 6 now.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the welcome your all very kind:hugs:

Hi, servier! :hi: I am on CD16 and my first Clomid cycle. I am a spot on - almost to the hour -28 day girl. So far no changes - I thought my O date may be moved but I got confirmation of the LH surge right on time so seems like things are on track. I am glad though that Clomid helped tremendously with my follicle count and size. The really matured this cycle. So hoping and praying I'll get that BFP! 

What days are you taking Clomid? That test is great. I was bummed the first few times I got the big empty O but the wait for the smiley face was worth it!


----------



## Tititimes2

:hugs: So sorry you are sad Rowan


----------



## SevierTTC

Rowan I am sorry that your going through all of this stress, :growlmad:I hope 

that the next few weeks brings happiness to us all & the bad times NOT 

forgotten but less memorable.:hugs:

Tititimes2: I take my Clomid last month 50mg days 5-9, my day 24 

progesterone was 13.1, but my doctor likes them over 15 with meds. We 

didnt do a follicle scan last month it was my first round. I never got a 

positive OPK test I tested days 11-16, I should of tested longer & the tests I 

bought that time had the lines & were confuseing to me. My husband & I 

went ahead and BD starting on day 12 EOD until Day 19 BUT still got a 

BFN.:growlmad:


So this month is Clomid Still 50mg days 3-9, day 13 Follicle scan, day 24 

progeterone & I bought the same OPK tests you have a 20 day supply on 

Amazon for $25 including s/h. :happydance:

I am assuming that if my follicles arent OK they will tell us not to BD that 

month? Not to sure what to expect does the Dr. do the scan or just the 

ultrasound person? Sometimes I feel like everyone is so busy I cant ask the 

questions I would like to know. I work on a maternity floor so once in awhile I 

will ask 1 of the many Dr.s I see BUT my OB doesnt like me doing that.:shrug:

Well sending hopes & Dust :dust:


----------



## Beanwood

Bloody af just arrived - can't stand this any longer. Back on clomid tom. Running out of months. Am feeling very negative - I just don't think it is ever going to happen - why do i keep putting myself through this. XXX


----------



## dreamofabean

Bean I'm so sorry Af came :( big hugs sweetheart xx


----------



## Tititimes2

SevierTTC said:


> Tititimes2: I take my Clomid last month 50mg days 5-9, my day 24 progesterone was 13.1, but my doctor likes them over 15 with meds. We didnt do a follicle scan last month it was my first round. I never got a positive OPK test I tested days 11-16, I should of tested longer & the tests I bought that time had the lines & were confuseing to me. My husband & I went ahead and BD starting on day 12 EOD until Day 19 BUT still got a BFN.:growlmad: So this month is Clomid Still 50mg days 3-9, day 13 Follicle scan, day 24 progeterone & I bought the same OPK tests you have a 20 day supply on Amazon for $25 including s/h. :happydance: I am assuming that if my follicles arent OK they will tell us not to BD that month? Not to sure what to expect does the Dr. do the scan or just the ultrasound person? Sometimes I feel like everyone is so busy I cant ask the questions I would like to know. I work on a maternity floor so once in awhile I will ask 1 of the many Dr.s I see BUT my OB doesnt like me doing that.:shrug Well sending hopes & Dust :dust:

servierttc - My FS does bloodwork and an ultrasound each time I go in as they monitor the cycle to check hormone levels and what is going on as far as follicle growth and the lining until ovulation. At my visit next week, they will just do a blood test to confirm ovulation and check out my progesterone level. My FS's office is a practice with more than 8 REs, plus nurses, nurse coordinators, nurse practitioners, etc. There are separate technicians that do the ultrasounds and they tell you as they are doing what they are seeing exactly so you know even before you sit with the doctor (e.g. lining size, # follicles and the sizes). We almost always sit with the doctor afterwards. They monitored me quite a few times this cyle. 

As far as follicle size, my understanding is that they monitor you to make sure you aren't making too many. I am doing timed intercourse with the Clomid but many women do Clomid and IUI and the chances of multiples is why in addition to finding out if the Clomid is working to help make mature follicles. I know they will sometimes cancle an IUI if they see too many follicles b/c multiple pregnancies are more dangerous and I think most FSs won't do IUI if you have too many - though I think each FS has their own protocol for what is "too many". Since, I am not doing IUI, my FS was ok with me BD with four mature follies but I'm older so the chances of me getting PG with multiples is much lower than a much younger woman.

You have to ask questions! That is what they are being paid for. Write them down if you have to. Do not let them make you feel as if you can't ask what you need to!!! And if you doctor doesn't like you asking questions to someone else, he should make sure he answers your questions. If its is one thing I learned on this TTC journey, you have to become your own advocate. :winkwink:


----------



## Tititimes2

Beanwood said:


> Bloody af just arrived - can't stand this any longer. Back on clomid tom. Running out of months. Am feeling very negative - I just don't think it is ever going to happen - why do i keep putting myself through this. XXX

So sorry bean. :hugs: I know it's hard to see that BFN. Hang in there though. I know you have to feel what you need to feel- sadness, disappointment- but then I think it's better to try (as hard as it is) move on and try again. And you do it for the same reason all of us are doing it too despite all the disappointment - to be a mom with a beautiful bundle of joy someday. That is a pretty great reason to keep moving forward hon- Thinking about you-


----------



## hopefulchick

Morning ladies :flower:

& A big welcome to everyone :flower:

Finally got my positive opk on CD 19!??!! Crazy huh? Do you ladies think there is still a chance even with late ovulation?? We BD'd last night and maybe today (no pressure :winkwink:) 

https://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff366/ttcbaby81/2-19-201181024AM.jpg


----------



## hopefulchick

Sorry didn't think it was gonna show that big :blush:

If only it was an hpt....a girl can only wish.......


----------



## I want one

Hi Girls!

Beanwood - so sorry your AF came hopefully next month xx :flower:

Rowan - sad times hun thinking of you :flower: x New jobs are so exhausting have a chilled weekend x O:) 

Hopeful - theres always a chance x:hugs:

Dream hope this is you month x :Dx

tititimes 2 - FX for you O:) x

Sevier - I had trouble with the lines this month the smiley face one is the best but so expensive! Just BD as much as possible and hope for the best :thumbup:

Afm - no syptoms yet, boobs not sore nothing hoping its to early! Feeling guilty today i had 3 glasses of red wine last night feel sooo bad sometimes im just sick of being good as being good doesn't work either! but now i'm mad at myself!! owwwwwww!:growlmad:


----------



## Beanwood

Hopeful - yeah to ovulating hun.
I want one - It is so hard but I know what you mean. I have a drink. When you are lttc you can't stop everything - as long as its in moderation.


----------



## I want one

Thanks Beanwood x I know 3 was a bit much but theres nothing i can do now, just got to get on with the 2ww x It's soooo long!


----------



## Beanwood

Hun - I don't think 3 was too much. I know some may not agree but I drink when I want to but I don't get drunk. Don't beat yourself up about it. XX

Oh and yeah the 2ww - Hope it goes quickly and has a bfp at the end for you. XX


----------



## SevierTTC

Beanwood said:


> Bloody af just arrived - can't stand this any longer. Back on clomid tom. Running out of months. Am feeling very negative - I just don't think it is ever going to happen - why do i keep putting myself through this. XXX

Sorry Beanwood, its so dissapointing when it comes.:cry: Everytime I lost a baby I couldnt wait for them to come so we could try again. Now its like a :witch: curse for real when it shows its ugly head. Big hugs to u.:hugs:


----------



## I want one

I WANT ONE!!! xx


----------



## SevierTTC

HELLO LADIES:hi:

I am on day 9 now of a 28-30 day cycle. Was wondering when everyone else 

started there OPK tests. I started on day 11 last month & only went to day 

16, I dont think I tested as long as I needed to last month because I never 

got a + OPK. Oh Im also on 50mg of Clomid days 3-9.:?:

Thanks ladies:dust:


----------



## Jocr

hopefulchick said:


> Morning ladies :flower:
> 
> & A big welcome to everyone :flower:
> 
> Finally got my positive opk on CD 19!??!! Crazy huh? Do you ladies think there is still a chance even with late ovulation?? We BD'd last night and maybe today (no pressure :winkwink:)
> 
> https://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff366/ttcbaby81/2-19-201181024AM.jpg

Defo give it a go even if ovulation later then expected - good luck :hugs:


----------



## I want one

Sevier - I would test day 12 - 19 xx

I tested today what was that about!!! Then wondered why i got a BFN! .......Might be because my bestfriend had a little boy this morning bless her he's gorgeous!


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all 

How is everyone doing.

Servier - I did not use opks last month as found that I don't get on with them. 
Not sure about this month - I don't know what to do. XX

Hi everybody else hope that you are all ok. XX


----------



## hopefulchick

Sevier- I would start around CD 11 and continue till you get a positive. I know it sounds like a lot. This cycle I didn't get a positive until CD19!! Maybe you can buy those internet cheapies. That's what I did because I noticed that the day I ovulate keeps getting later and later ever since I stopped the Clomid. Are you getting a second line at all? 

I Want One- Probably still too early....fingers crossed for you :flower:


----------



## SevierTTC

Thanks Ladies:thumbup:

I will start checking on Wednesday cycle day 11 & just keep it up. I Bought

the clearblue digital OPK on amazon it was 20 tests for $25 that included 

S/H.:happydance: I will let you all know how my Follicle scan goes on Friday. 

Im hopeing for some good lookin Follicles. :winkwink: Sometimes it makes me 

a little nervous about how many I have because I have so many factors. 

Im a faternal twin, 36 years old & taking clomid:dohh:. I wont complain if I 

end up with more than one (not with all we have been through) BUT just 1 

would be great.:haha: Hope everyone is doing great this week.:hugs:

Talk to you all soon


----------



## SevierTTC

Jocr said:


> hopefulchick said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :flower:
> 
> & A big welcome to everyone :flower:
> 
> Finally got my positive opk on CD 19!??!! Crazy huh? Do you ladies think there is still a chance even with late ovulation?? We BD'd last night and maybe today (no pressure :winkwink:)
> 
> https://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff366/ttcbaby81/2-19-201181024AM.jpg
> 
> Defo give it a go even if ovulation later then expected - good luck :hugs:Click to expand...

Congrats Girl!!!! Now just get busy:bunny: Hope to hear a :bfp: from you 


soon!:happydance:


----------



## I want one

I'm feeling so desperate this month! I'm going to be so disappointed if it's a BFN! Just gonna keep hoping and praying for a BFP. I'm not having any symptoms as of yet. :growlmad:


----------



## Beanwood

I Want One sending big hugs hun. 

XX


----------



## Tititimes2

I want one- good luck honey. I'm in the TWW and trying not to go crazy. Hang in there.


----------



## I want one

Ok to keep me occupied I'm going to start temping next month never done it before and just brought a baby mad thermometer and basal chart?? What do i do?? xx It would be typical if i was to get a BFP cause i've just spent £65 on ovulation sticks and preg tests too!! x


----------



## SevierTTC

I want one said:


> Ok to keep me occupied I'm going to start temping next month never done it before and just brought a baby mad thermometer and basal chart?? What do i do?? xx It would be typical if i was to get a BFP cause i've just spent £65 on ovulation sticks and preg tests too!! x

I want one; wishing you a :bfp: soon & about the temp taking I've never 

done it before. I would love to try BUT I heard since I work nights 3X a week 

mine wouldnt be accurate since I flip days & nights so much.:sleep:Not sure 

if its true :winkwink: wish I could help with that one. Good Luck though:hugs:


----------



## Jocr

Tititimes2 said:


> I want one- good luck honey. I'm in the TWW and trying not to go crazy. Hang in there.

Hi Tititimes - where are you in your TWW? this was my first batch of clomid too and I am now 4DPO and will test on Friday or saturday this week as have early preg tests to use.:thumbup:
Are you still getting a grumble in your overies like I have been getting? As its my first month I really have no idea if its just while you ovulate that you feel anything or is it after too?
Take care :hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Girls

I don't temp either. Tried it one cycle but found that I was up and down in the night so much I ws never sure of the accuracy.

AFM - I feel like C*** this morning. Started throwing up about 6.30. Seems to have passed now but still feel queasy. Not sure if it is a bug or the clomid as my dh or sons are fine. XX


----------



## cath 80

Hiya Ladies...

Does or has anyone suffered heartburn during their 2ww??? I am 5dpo and have terrible heartburn since last night, its my 1st month on clomid and i dont haave a clue what to expect... This is the 1st time in my whole life that i have every gotten heartburn, i didnt have a clue what it was to begin with

Tons of :dust: to you all

Cath xx


----------



## I want one

Cath 80 - I got really bad heartburn too this month maybe it's a sign!! We wish ay! But yes i got it bad this month horrible isnt it! x

Beanwood - Hope you feel better very soon x


----------



## cath 80

I want one... It hurts like mad, i seriously thought i was having a heart attack or something, My OH suffers really bad with it and i'm always telling him to man up and stop moaning... I think i'll deffo have more sympathy for him the next time he complains...

Fx its a sign, never know, maybe we'll have our :bfp: this month xx


----------



## I want one

Lol! God i hope so chick!!! I tested again today i'm obsessed!! Not surprisingly a bfn! x
My heart burn has been on and off all month i hope your isn't x


----------



## cath 80

I hope not aswell lol... I'm feeling a bit off today, feels as though i'm running a temp aswell, its up but only very slightly i feel as if i'm on fire, worn out and just generally horrid, i hope it passes very soon coz i feel so useless and irritable with it...

I havent tested as of yet and havent had the urge to as of yet... i think i'm going to put off testing till next week sometime, i dont think deep down that its worked this month, i think its the medication (1st month) playing tricks on my body xx


----------



## I want one

I've also been hot too lol! Nothing i can't handle tho! I don't think it will be my month either if i'm honest :cry: think thats why im testing like a crazy woman x My boobs have started to hurt a typical AF sign gutted! x


----------



## hopefulchick

Oh the dreaded symptom spotting with Clomid :wacko: It's the worst, isn't it?

I had one month that I had a bit of heartburn while in the Clomid but it wasn't one of my usual Clomid side effects, so let's hope its a good (but painful) sign for you ladies :thumbup:

I temped for every month I took the Clomid and found it to be very helpful. If you go nto Fertility Friend, you will learn everything!
They even have a course that will walk you through it all and it's free!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/

Bean- Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Fingers crossed for all my ladies in waiting.........:hugs:


----------



## Tititimes2

Jocr said:


> Tititimes2 said:
> 
> 
> I want one- good luck honey. I'm in the TWW and trying not to go crazy. Hang in there.
> 
> Hi Tititimes - where are you in your TWW? this was my first batch of clomid too and I am now 4DPO and will test on Friday or saturday this week as have early preg tests to use.:thumbup:
> Are you still getting a grumble in your overies like I have been getting? As its my first month I really have no idea if its just while you ovulate that you feel anything or is it after too?
> Take care :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi, Jocr - I'm 6 dpo today. My first round too. I'm trying not to test until next week. I really want to avoid seeing that BFN but I do feel alot of things going on. I am feeling crampy/twinges in the lower abdomen/uterine area not so much pain in my ovaries though. I definitely felt ovarian pain when I ovulated though. And that is new for me. Maybe if we chant we'll get that BFP, BFP, BFP, BFP :haha:


----------



## Tititimes2

cath 80 said:


> Hiya Ladies...
> 
> Does or has anyone suffered heartburn during their 2ww??? I am 5dpo and have terrible heartburn since last night, its my 1st month on clomid and i dont haave a clue what to expect... This is the 1st time in my whole life that i have every gotten heartburn, i didnt have a clue what it was to begin with
> 
> Tons of :dust: to you all
> 
> Cath xx

cath - we are the same dpo. I'm 6 dpo today. No heartburn but I've had gas since yesterday and terrible gas last night coming both ways. Maybe the heartburn is a sign! Good luck and hope you get that BFP!


----------



## Jocr

Tititimes2 said:


> Jocr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tititimes2 said:
> 
> 
> I want one- good luck honey. I'm in the TWW and trying not to go crazy. Hang in there.
> 
> Hi Tititimes - where are you in your TWW? this was my first batch of clomid too and I am now 4DPO and will test on Friday or saturday this week as have early preg tests to use.:thumbup:
> Are you still getting a grumble in your overies like I have been getting? As its my first month I really have no idea if its just while you ovulate that you feel anything or is it after too?
> Take care :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, Jocr - I'm 6 dpo today. My first round too. I'm trying not to test until next week. I really want to avoid seeing that BFN but I do feel alot of things going on. I am feeling crampy/twinges in the lower abdomen/uterine area not so much pain in my ovaries though. I definitely felt ovarian pain when I ovulated though. And that is new for me. Maybe if we chant we'll get that BFP, BFP, BFP, BFP :haha:Click to expand...

It took me ages to get to sleep last night as dragging feeling around ovaries or that kind of area. No idea what it is?:wacko:
I stupidly did a test again today when I KNOW that you wont even produce the chemical that shows on BFP until 7-12 DPO! Obsessed :blush:
I didtnt think I would get like this. To be honest I feel I have gone like this since the clomid - maybe its all the extra hormones running around my body or maybe its because I expect that BFP this month as first time we have had mediacal help on the TTC front. 
I dont know about you but have been super tired in the afternoons and very vivid random dreams - have you had this (as you are around the same dpo)?
Anyway toodles for now and fingers crossed big hugs and :dust::dust:


----------



## Tititimes2

Jcor- yup. Tired and vivid dreams since 1 dpo. I am finding it hard to get to sleep and stay asleep through the night. It is hard not to symptom spot but I am feeling alot of things the past few days. And I found myself locked in a bathroom stall at work this morning throwing up my breakfast. Hoping that is a good sign for me. Fx'd for you too!


----------



## Jocr

Tititimes2 - wow Puking! sounds like a positive sympton:thumbup: 
Strange how this not sleeping thing is affecting us, its so nice to have someone else to talk to that is nearly exactly the same time in their cycle. I speak to DH but he is more the strong silent type and also he doesnt feel what I feel.
Lets hope we both have a good nights sleep tonight :sleep:
:flower:


----------



## I want one

I tested again today BFN and my boobs hurt, big AF sign fo me:dohh:
It's been 3 years now with unexplained infertility And it's sending me crazy! Think after the last dose next month gonna have a break well NPNT and find some new hobbies to keep me occupied! Gonna have a house clear get rid of all the S*it. Might start some exercise and acupunture too who knows? I do know that i will have to keep occupied whilst I wait for IVF x

Hope your all good, baby dust to each and everyone of you :dust:


----------



## dreamofabean

Awww girls symptoms on clomid are awful! I was convinced I was pg one month :( Fxed for you all xx


----------



## SevierTTC

dreamofabean said:


> Awww girls symptoms on clomid are awful! I was convinced I was pg one month :( Fxed for you all xx

:wacko:You arent a kidin, last month I thought I was pregnant for sure 

because I had spotting cycle day 26 & the nurse told me it was probably 

implantation bleeding, plus my breasts were killing me & had hot flashes. 

Started like clock work though day 30 & there :devil:she was. I was SO 

disappointed:growlmad:

Wish me luck tomorrow ladies, I go have my Follicle scan in the 

morning.:winkwink: A little nervous BUT thanks to all of you I know what to 

expect now.:hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Sevier Hope all goes well today. XX


----------



## SevierTTC

Hi All:hi:

Had my follicle scan this morning:thumbup:so we had 4 follicles 1 was a little 

bigger than they like it 32mm & the others were 27mm & 2 were 24mm. My 

lining wasnt very good at 7mm, they said they like it to be 10, BUT obviously 

it was ok enough to give me a trigger shot that I didnt even know I was 

going to get:dohh: So they said to BD this weekend & I should ovulate within 

the next 24-36hrs. What does everyone say about the lining thing do you 

think everything will work out IF we do get pregnant this month??:wacko:

Hope everyone is doing good this week & Baby dust to all.:dust:


----------



## dreamofabean

Ive heard stories about people having successful pregnancies with a thin lining hun! :)
Anyway, a day may be all thats needed for it to thicken up! Mine generally thickened by 1mm a day!! xx


----------



## Beanwood

Hey everybody Hope you all have a nice weekend.

Rowan, Mr G - hope you are both ok. XX


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies :thumbup:

hope youre all having a good weekend! had another mad busy week! went to see my chemical romance on tues night it was Fabulous! Loved it! went on a girlie night out last night and have another tonight! havent been on a girlie night out since before I was first pg so its about a year! 

had a lovely night but nearly went home early - glad I didnt - we met in my friends house for champers first and I was the only one without kids and 4 have had babies around the time my first was due so it was hard listening to them being so excited about it and all their birth stories. At one point I was just sat for what felt like an hour not talking or being included - and its so lonely sometimes isnt it - like they were talking about the urge to push and stretch marks and stuff and Ive had all that but its just not appropriate to talk about it. Or I feel it isnt certainly - do you know what I mean? I had to go and have a tiny little cry in the loo so I didnt wreck my make up and of course I didnt want them to know I was upset as I wouldnt want to affect their joy at talking about their little ones. 

so I was ready to head home at that point but my friend had spotted me popping out and came and checked if I was ok and I was thinking I was out for her birthday and how I dont have little ones but I am sooo lucky to go home to my lovely DH and she lost her DH nearly 3 years ago just after they found out she was pg and I thought thats much much worse and here she is checking if Im ok bless her! So I manned up and we went out and had a fab night! 

Ive managed to get under 11 stone! woop woop! 10st 13lb like but its under! :) Gym this afternoon 

I want one - sounds a good plan hon 

Hope you're all doing ok! sending everyone :dust:


----------



## Beanwood

Awww Rowan that must have been really hard. Well done you though for thinking of your friend in that way. She is lucky to have you as a friend. XX


----------



## hopefulchick

Rowan - Big hugs :hugs: Sounds like a tough spot to be in but you managed to make the best out of the situation and handled it with grace. I would love to have you as a close friend out there in the real world. :hugs: Hope you enjoy your nights out! And congrats on the weight loss :thumbup:


----------



## I want one

Hi!

Rowan - Well done you for being so strong!:hugs: x Bless your friend, how sad, glad she has you :thumbup: x

Sevier - Wow they sound ripe and ready!:thumbup: Busy weekend for you!!:sex: Good luck hun FX x 

Everyone - Hope you had a good weekend! :flower:

AFM - AF due on tues and several BFN's so not my month i'm afraid:sad2: The other times i've been preggers it shows up by day 28 even if it's only faint. Does anyone on here check their cervix?:shrug:


----------



## SevierTTC

:wacko: So talked to my OB Dr tonight about if there was anything I could 

do to improve my lining. He said not at this point since Ive already 

ovulated.:growlmad: All I can hope for is MAYBE since I had 24-36 hrs after 

the trigger shot that it thickened a little more (it was 7mm the day of trigger)

He told me to just do as we do every month 23 day progesterone & Beta Hcg

:test: on March 10th (which is my 2WW):wacko: How do we do this EVERY 

month??:sad1: I tell myself just take it a day at a time. Just think whats next 

to do this month, BUT who am I kidding this is SO exhausting.:cry:

Oh does it matter if I keep BD because we did day 12 (Day 13 was trigger 

but DIDNT BD) we DID on day 14 & were going to today. Is this ok??

Thanks & :dust:

I hope everyone is doing OK today & Im glad I have this group to talk 2.:hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey girls, 
How are we all? Im having a bad day today, just feel really fed up about everything! Oh well..
Sevier id say you were covered hun, i know we all get paranoid that we'll miss chances if we miss a day...just remember all those people who get pg without trying!! x


----------



## I want one

Drean of a bean - :hug::hug:Hey it's understandable and horrible when you get a down day hope you go up on this yo yo of life! Don't stop believing! Keep busy x

Sevier - Good luck hun!:D Try not to drink any tea or coffee :coffee: it can thin the lining i think??


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hey ladies.

dream - im feeling the same , really fed up today. waiting on my progesterone results to see if iv ovulated, but my follie was still there on cd19 scan so i dont think i have.. i hope it doesnt turn into a cyst :( i hope your feeling better today. i have a throat cold atm :( so im off work.. which is making me feel worse..

Rohan - how are you getting on hun? with both the excercise and baby making and job search? xx

How is everyone doing? sorry i havnt been on, iv been tied up with work recently, but i have been thinking about you all all the time. has anyone gotten their bfps whist iv been away?

lots of love and dust :dust: xx


----------



## Tititimes2

Servier- the lining can definitely grow in a few days. Mine went from 6 to 9 mm in a few days so keep the faith!


----------



## Beanwood

hey mrs g good to hear from you. xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

well ive just called the doctors and i have ovulated.. such a relief.. my progesterone is 60 :) so happy. but still dont think weve caught an eggy this month even though we tried without OPKs to make it easier.. it seems to have stressed me out more because i was waiting on my blood work coming back. hmmmph!

:hi: Bean :D nice to see you. how are you doing? xx


----------



## Tititimes2

MrsGAnderson said:


> well ive just called the doctors and i have ovulated.. such a relief.. my progesterone is 60 :) so happy. but still dont think weve caught an eggy this month even though we tried without OPKs to make it easier.. it seems to have stressed me out more because i was waiting on my blood work coming back. hmmmph!
> 
> :hi: Bean :D nice to see you. how are you doing? xx

60 is great! Maybe you did catch it! Have faith hon. If you BD even within 3 days you may have. Soermy can live up to something like 72 hours.


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies 

hope everyone has a better day tmro x

Im ok thanks Mrs G - were not thinking of baby making til mid July so were ntnp at the mo - Im not ready yet and have such conflicting feeling re ttc that were giving ourselves til July to have fun, lose weight, try for a mortgage and just have a nice sex life! Am still charting tho just to see how my cycles are doing so we can assess if we need to go back to fertility clinic or not when July arrives - fingers crossed you caught this cycle! 

Fingers crossed for everyone :dust:


----------



## Beanwood

Hey Rowan - sounds like a plan. XX

MrsGAnderson - 60 is really good. Ohh fingers crossed for you. XX


----------



## Tititimes2

dreamofabean- I O'd 10 days after my last pill. I took my first round of Clomid cd 3 to cd 7 this month.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aww thanks guys. i will keep faith atleast until friday! :) 

rowan that sounds like a fab plan! if you do go back to the clinic would you be looking at iui or ivf? x

bean - how are you getting on with ttc? xx


----------



## I want one

Hi! 

Mrs G - Glad your ok x Sometimes it's the unexpected ones that stick x

I got :af::witch: Better luck next month ay x


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey girls, hope everyone is ok! Had pos opk today so we'll see what happens over next few days, still not convinced!hee hee! x


----------



## hopefulchick

I want one- Sorry about AF. I hope this month is your month :thumbup:

Good luck to everyone :flower:


----------



## SevierTTC

Hi ladies :hi: Just checking in with everyone.

I want one...sorry about :witch: showing up this month.

Dreamofabean..... Yeah for Positve OPK's now get busy. Wishing you Lots of :dust:

Nothing new to report form me. I just wanted to see if everyone was doing ok??:hugs:


----------



## Tititimes2

:bfp: today at 11 dpo. Can't believe it! First cycle on Clomid. Please let it stick!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

tititimes!!! arggghhh congratulations huni :D im so pleased for you.. have a wonderful happy and healthy 9months :) and lots of sticky :dust: xx

i want one - thanks hun, how are you doing? FX for this next cycle for you xx

dream - i hope your feeling much better today. iv had a lovely day off with my dh and my 3doggies :D its been really pleasant here, sunshine and shopping hehe xx

servier - :hugs: how are you getting on? xx

afm - 11dpo today i believe,, maybe im 10 0r 13 i dont know when i ovulated exactly! hanging onto that little glimmer of hope. much love xx


----------



## SevierTTC

Tititimes2 said:


> :bfp: today at 11 dpo. Can't believe it! First cycle on Clomid. Please let it stick!

:happydance:Yeah!!!! I am so happy for you!!!! Please keep us updated on how things are going. I Love Happy Messages:wohoo:


----------



## SevierTTC

Mrs G.... Im doing great today:thumbup: BUT I have a question what exactly 

Dpo would I be if I had my trigger shot on Friday which was CD 13 & Today is 

Wednesday CD 18. I thought I would be 6DPO But Im not sure??:shrug: 

Thanks For all your help Girls:hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Tititimes - congratulations that is fab.

Mrsg - TTC is going - not great. Dh not well and so not been able to bd much. 
Fingers crossed for you.

Hi dreamy and Sevier


----------



## MrsGAnderson

well fingers crossed bean, the month i got preg me and dh only bd'd 2wice the day before and day after ovulation as my dh wasnt well, huge chest infection. xx


----------



## SevierTTC

:hi:Bean..Sorry that DH isnt feeling well:growlmad:I hope everything else is 

going good?:hugs:


----------



## hopefulchick

Tititimes2 said:


> :bfp: today at 11 dpo. Can't believe it! First cycle on Clomid. Please let it stick!

Congrats and lots of sticky vibes to you......:thumbup:

Let's hope this is a sign of great things to come for everyone:flower:


----------



## Tititimes2

MrsGAnderson said:


> well fingers crossed bean, the month i got preg me and dh only bd'd 2wice the day before and day after ovulation as my dh wasnt well, huge chest infection. xx

Fx'd for you MrsFAnderson. And for all of you ladies. Come on BFPs!


----------



## Beanwood

Oh my girlies 

what a crappy day. DH doing my head in. He has been at home all day because of his eye. He has done s*d all, not even removed the my ds dressing gown from the lounge floor that he left there this morning. I left the house at 7.15 this am and didn't get back till 5ish and have not stopped all night, sandwiches, ironing uniform etc....... Just said to dh lads are asleep, why don't we dtd now. He said "No way I am knackered" GRRRRRRRRR men. So we are doing it in the morn before work. XX 
Sorryyyy - had to get that off my chest. XX Hi alllll.....XX


----------



## SevierTTC

Beanwood said:


> Oh my girlies
> 
> what a crappy day. DH doing my head in. He has been at home all day because of his eye. He has done s*d all, not even removed the my ds dressing gown from the lounge floor that he left there this morning. I left the house at 7.15 this am and didn't get back till 5ish and have not stopped all night, sandwiches, ironing uniform etc....... Just said to dh lads are asleep, why don't we dtd now. He said "No way I am knackered" GRRRRRRRRR men. So we are doing it in the morn before work. XX
> Sorryyyy - had to get that off my chest. XX Hi alllll.....XX

Bean... Sometimes when my DH & I have to "plan" our BD. I think he gets 

nervous & cant perform:dohh: (which he would KILL me if he knew I just 

posted that):winkwink: So we had to pospone for an evening also:growlmad:

Its VERY frustrating & I know exactly how you feel.:hugs:


----------



## Jocr

Tititimes2 said:


> :bfp: today at 11 dpo. Can't believe it! First cycle on Clomid. Please let it stick!

WONDERFUL & well done you :hugs:


----------



## Rowan75

congratulations Titimes!! fingers crossed 3rd time lucky hon x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aww bean.. what a pain men are! i know my dh can be like that.. i hope your feeling abit better today :hugs:..

14dpo and bfn so im looking forward to clomid cycle5 hurry up af! xx


----------



## Beanwood

Thanks Sevier and MrsG

Well DH is still doing my head in. Managed to bd yesterday morn. So that is saturday, Tuesday and Friday. I did opks but they were only ever faint lines. I ran out and couldn't get to shop so I have not done one for last 2 days - stupid me. Based on 28 day cycle should be ovulation today - who knows though. Dh going fishing in a bit and not convinded about doing it again- he has said no once before he went to work this morn. GGRRRRRRR

MrsG - so sorry about the BFN. XXX How many more clomid cycles are you gong to have? XX


----------



## SevierTTC

:hi:All.. How is everyone doing today? I just got the results of my day 23 

progesterone, it was 44!!! Yeah way better than the 13 it was last 

month. :thumbup: So FINALLY a number I like this month. I will have my Beta 

Drawn on Friday morning:happydance: So here's hoping for :bfp:. I hope 

everyone had a great weekend & :dust: to all.


----------



## Beanwood

Fingers crossed for you Sevier. XX


----------



## missin_a_girl

Hi Ladies,
I am new to this and just wanted to share my story. My Dh and I have been ttc for almost three years with no sucess. I will be starting clomid soon. Just waiting for Af to come. I have long C and its going on 41 days and no Af yet to start clomid. I am excited to see if it works. I have two boys and would love a girl.


----------



## SevierTTC

Missin ...:hi: & welcome. How is everyones else this week??

I just wanted to let you all know that I tested yesterday at 9DPO & Im still

in a little shocked that I had a faint line. :happydance: So I tested again this

morning with the CL Digital & got :bfp:. :wohoo: Now to just keep this one

past 6 wks would be great. Wishing all my girls :dust:


----------



## missin_a_girl

sevierttc....
I havent read all the post which i know I should buyt there are over 150 pages.... lol
Was this your first round of clomid and how mg were you on?


----------



## Beanwood

Congrats sevier that is fab news.
Welcome missin - X

Hi everyone. XX


----------



## missin_a_girl

:bfp:also thank you for the welcome. it is so nice to find a forum like this so i can share thoughts. then my dh listens but its not the same u know. lol.
congrats on your


> :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## missin_a_girl

sorry haha... i havent got the icon things right yet.


----------



## dreamofabean

Congrats sevier!!!x


----------



## hopefulchick

Congratulations Sevier :cloud9:

Happy and healthy 9 months for you :flower:


----------



## SevierTTC

missin_a_girl said:


> sevierttc....
> I havent read all the post which i know I should buyt there are over 150 pages.... lol
> Was this your first round of clomid and how mg were you on?

My first round was 50mg days 5-9 BUT my progesterone was only 13 which on a medicated cycle my doc likes it over 15. I didnt get pregnant that cycle.

This month was 50mg days 3-9 & my 23day progesterone draw was 44. I also had a follicle scan on day 13, which I had 4 follicles, 1 was 32, 27 & 2 were 24. I was given a trigger shot that day.

I had my Beta drawn today (10DPO) & it was 100 & my progesterone was 70 this time.:happydance: I will start suppliments today just to make sure it stays up (that has been a problem in the past).:growlmad:

Good luck to you & I am sending:dust:& hoping for a:bfp:


----------



## SevierTTC

missin_a_girl said:


> :bfp:also thank you for the welcome. it is so nice to find a forum like this so i can share thoughts. then my dh listens but its not the same u know. lol.
> congrats on your
> 
> 
> :happydance::thumbup:
> 
> Missin... CONGRATS!!!!:wohoo:Click to expand...


----------



## missin_a_girl

? Congrats? I didn't a bfp. Confused hun... lol.. 
BTW, I heard if you put a warm water bottle to ur tummy and lay down with ur legs up like on the wall for like twenty mins it would help the follicles better. Not sure. Read it on a thread.


----------



## SevierTTC

:


missin_a_girl said:


> ? Congrats? I didn't a bfp. Confused hun... lol..
> BTW, I heard if you put a warm water bottle to ur tummy and lay down with ur legs up like on the wall for like twenty mins it would help the follicles better. Not sure. Read it on a thread.

Im Sorry:blush: I must of missunderstood your post. I thought you got your 

:bfp:I feel really Dumb now:dohh:.:hugs:


----------



## missin_a_girl

No problem.... lol.... 
I sure wished I did though... 
I am happy you did. It gives me hope. I just started my af yesterday i will be starting clomid for the very first time.... Cant wait for my turn....


----------



## Tititimes2

SevierTTC said:


> Missin ...:hi: & welcome. How is everyones else this week??
> 
> I just wanted to let you all know that I tested yesterday at 9DPO & Im still
> 
> in a little shocked that I had a faint line. :happydance: So I tested again this
> 
> morning with the CL Digital & got :bfp:. :wohoo: Now to just keep this one
> 
> past 6 wks would be great. Wishing all my girls :dust:


servier- yayay!!!!!! :happydance: Congrats!! Happy & healthy 9 months.


----------



## SevierTTC

:hi:how is everyone doing?? I was just wanting to check on all the ladies that 

supported me through a hard time:thumbup: I hope everyone is doing ok. 

Sending my thoughts & :dust: your way.


----------



## I want one

Congrats Sevier and tititimes!! All the best chicks! x

Hope everyones good!
I'm on my last round then going to NTNP need a break! xx


----------



## Rowan75

morning ladies! 

long time no visit! laptops been at the pc drs and I dislocated my shoulder when I went to see my sister while walking her dog! so Im in a sling until april 1st! so im typing this very slowly with my left hand! its meant ive had to leave my temp job which i was loving - how annoying! got an interview fior a perm job on mon so fingers crossed! 

hope you aer all ok! 

sevier congratulations!!

Mrs G - im not sure tbh -we havent been re-referred yet - are you still going to fertlilty clinic? 

we decided this cycle we would ttc as my last cycle was less wierd than it has been - well looking at my chart it took 3 goes before i ovd and due to my injury we mised the 3rd try so no chance! it does look like my body starts trying to ov from cd6 still and I have endless ewcm so im still thinking its not quite right but i suppose thats pcos for you! so once my injury has healed we're back on the ttc rollercoaster again ladies! not sure how long to ttc on our own without re referral tho - what do you guys think?

not sure whether to get my fsh tested again? no point getting amh done as its automatically high with pcos? 

:flower:


----------



## Beanwood

Hey Rowan

What a shame about the job. Yeah to back to ttc - hope it happens really quickly for youXXXX


----------



## Rowan75

Thanks hon - good to be able to catch up with you guys :thumbup:

I phoned my dr yesterday and asked if he could start the re-referral process - he's going to ring me today. was thinking last night I'm going to go in there this time knowing a lot more and being a bit more proactive I think- going to really ask about my charts and abuot egg quality and about femara and also perimenopause with my fh of early menopause - I'm thinking I want my treatment to be more tailored to my needs rather than the medical model 

am off to the rvi today for allergy tests to penicillan - will be good to know if im just sensitive or actually allergic. Knowing that Im only sensitive to thinkgs I thought I was allergic to has been brill Ive started wearing make up again and sticking with it thinking that I just need to increase my tolerance of stuff rather than avoiding it!

afm - feels like af is coming but its a bit early yet

Gosh I do go on....may start a journal :) 

Hope everyone has a good day :flower:


----------



## Jocr

Im on CD14 and ladies you would have wet yourself laughing at me last night with my first attempt of using the soft cup after https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/sex.gif!
I put it in whilst still in bed to avoid losing any https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/spermy.gif and I wasnt sure if it was in where it should be. As it went in it kinda dissapeared and I paniked so much I felt sick - I thought it was lost forever!https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/doh.gif After about 10 minutes of trying to relax and go to sleep with it in. I had to ask DH to get it out as I couldnt reach it .... what a hoo haa. I had images of having to go to A& E to get the bloody thing out https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/haha.gif By the time DH got it out (that was touch and go) I think he managed to get most of the https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/spermy.gif out with it!
Oh well there is always the weekend for more https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/sex.gif


----------



## Rowan75

haha brilliant!! Bless you :)


----------



## Beanwood

JOCR omgoodness that sounded painful.

Hi Rowan

I got a faint line this afternoon..........Will test again 2mom.....
Rowan good idea to feel more proactive and armed with all the info... XX


----------



## Rowan75

keeping my fingers crossed for you xx eek!


----------



## hopes fading

Just wanted to hop on and say hi, hope you are all well and send much baby dust as always. X

You may have noticed I've not been posting much - work has gone crazy busy so I get no time at all during the day and I am so lazy in the evenings, I mostly just sit downstairs looking at B&B on my iPhone - which means no comments! I wish they would make it compatible...

Congratulations to the new ladies who have their BFP's, wishing you all happy, healthy pregnancies.

Rowan - rotten luck, I really hope you recover soon and get another job you love. Glad to hear you are back TTC this month, fingers majorly x'ed for you. X

I am 22 weeks now and all seems to be well. Baby is starting to kick quite a lot which is the greatest feeling in the world. I only hope now that my longer term friends get there v. soon; I will stalk you all until it happens and that is a promise! X

Hope to read updates from Hopeful, Dream, Mrgs G & Beanwood soon... Happy Sunday's one and all. X


----------



## Beanwood

Hopes great to hear from you. Wow 22 weeks thats amazing, where has that time gone? XX


----------



## hopes fading

Hi Bean. Since week 16 it seems to have gone soooo fast! I am hoping it slows down a bit as I want to enjoy every minute! Why nervous, where in your cycle are you? X


----------



## Beanwood

Hopes Hun I just got a BFP so nervous that it is not another blighted. 

XX


----------



## mcnicks19

Hi, I'm new to this site and was hoping I could join this thread. I started clomid again this cycle after having ovarian drilling just over 2 weeks ago. I am CD2 today and started clomid 50mg CD2 -6. Congratulations to all those who have had a BFP recent;y and good luck to all those testing soon x


----------



## Beanwood

Welcome mcnicks19 - I hope that the clomid works. Good luck X


----------



## Rowan75

welcome mcnicks x

Hopes lovely to hear from you! 22 weeks - very exciting! How lovely xxxx

Bean keeping my fingers crossed x


----------



## Jocr

Welcome Mcnicks 19 - I hope that the Clomid works well for you. Drilling sounds really painful, was it & what did it do for you?
:dust:


----------



## mcnicks19

Hi Jocr - I have PCOS and was started on clomid which I took for 3 months. I ovulated on 2 cycles but it did not result in a BfP so my specialist referred me for a lap&dye. When i woke from the op the specialist adv that he had also done ovarian drilling where he basically drilled small holes in my ovaries and it is suppose to hlep me ovulate all on my own! My tubes were clear but he did also laser away some endometriosis which i didn;t know i had. He also told me to continue using clomid to increase my chances 6 months following the op. I believe that the op has worked as i had af exactly 28 days after my last af which was about 2 weeks after the op! I am really hoping that clomid is going to work this time. My OH also has issues with morphology being only 5% but count and mobility are normal. I can see that you in the tww; i really hope it works for you this month. If you don't mind me asking - why are you taking clomid and how are you finding it? x


----------



## hopes fading

Beanwood said:


> Hopes Hun I just got a BFP so nervous that it is not another blighted.
> 
> XX

Bean, ommigod! Fab news, I'm made up for you and can't believe I missed your announcement! :happydance: I completely understand why you are worried and nothing any of us say will stop you from worrying but at this stage, there is no reason to believe you will have anything other than a healthy pregnancy. Will you get an early scan? Where I am it is normal to get one around 7 weeks if you conceived with clomid. I then paid for another one around 9.5 weeks as I couldn't stop worrying. 
I am wishing you all the very best and you must pm me if you need to worry aloud or anything.

XXXXX


----------



## Beanwood

Thanks Hopes

I am going to call my doctors and see about an early scan. How much do they cost if you pay and how do you organise that. I am worried like you say, but trying to remain positive. 

How are you hun? XX


----------



## hopes fading

Hi everyone.

Bean, I paid £135 at the local private hospital but have since realised if I had gone to a specialist scanning place (Babybond or somewhere) I could have got it for less than £100. Shop around and ask for suggestions of places in your area. 

Are you feeling well? 

I am great thanks and the worries left me at 16 weeks when I got a Doppler. I really can say it was the best £20 I have ever spent! Sure, I have the odd panic but pre Doppler I realise I was pretty much neurotic most of the time and it stopped me from enjoying pregnancy.

X


----------



## Beanwood

Aw Hopes I am so excited for you.

I am ok thanks - feel quite nasueous already and very tired. I am trying not to worry but the doubt does creep in. XX


----------



## Rowan75

Bean we went to babybond and they were lovely x

I think a doppler is a fab idea esp when youve had a loss - my friends who had a previous mc had dopplers for their next pgs and like you Hopes it helped them start to enjoy the pg rather than be in fear every day x


----------



## tryingforange

Hi, im new to the forum but just wonder if someone could help with a question please.

I have pcos and unfortunately do not have regular cycles im lucky if i get one or two a year. However i started my first round of clomid on the 17th Febuary and I ovulated on day 17,18. This was confirmed with the bloods taken for progesterone level, before I started clomid my progesterone was only 2.7 after the blood test it was at 17.9 my consultant told me this was still a little low but said she wasnt really worried confirmed i had indeed ovulated. I have been told to just inform her if i get my next period.

This is the question, because i dont get regular cycles I do not know how long my cycles are. If I ovulated on days 17.18 when would be my date for the menses to start. Does anyone know. I was told to add 14 days which meant i would have 32 day cycle or 33 is that right. Does anyone know. 

This is driving me mad and im so tired all the time from the stress of it all, we have been trying for over 8 years and only just got the help last month, but im pretty much left on my own to find out what to expect etc, and just feel like giving up already. Could anyone please help.

Sorry to rant and ask:cry:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi and welcome

I think that it is right that you add 14 days from when you ovulated. 

I don't have irregular cycles though - so not sure. There are girls on here that do so they may be able to help you more. Didn't want to read and run. X


----------



## Jocr

mcnicks19 said:


> Hi Jocr - I have PCOS and was started on clomid which I took for 3 months. I ovulated on 2 cycles but it did not result in a BfP so my specialist referred me for a lap&dye. When i woke from the op the specialist adv that he had also done ovarian drilling where he basically drilled small holes in my ovaries and it is suppose to hlep me ovulate all on my own! My tubes were clear but he did also laser away some endometriosis which i didn;t know i had. He also told me to continue using clomid to increase my chances 6 months following the op. I believe that the op has worked as i had af exactly 28 days after my last af which was about 2 weeks after the op! I am really hoping that clomid is going to work this time. My OH also has issues with morphology being only 5% but count and mobility are normal. I can see that you in the tww; i really hope it works for you this month. If you don't mind me asking - why are you taking clomid and how are you finding it? x

mcnicks - How long were you off work for after the Lap & Dye? I should be having a LAP sometime in the next 8 weeks and not sure how long I should be off for?
Good that they delt with everything that they could in one go when you were under. Great that it seems to have sorted out your cycle too.

So how long have you been on the clomid in total? 

I was given clomid 2 months ago by our fertility dr because I asked for it. He isnt very good at offering anything & he gave me 3 months worth. I have found that I am really rather PMT ish on clomid, this month for the first 2 weeks but seem to be ok at the moment.:thumbup:
So far my HSG, scan & DH sperm :spermy: are all fine and all test results except poss clymidia antibodies. Which the dr thinks may have scared my tubes - hence the lap soon. Oh yeah the person that did my ultra sounds at the GP's said she thought I had signs of PCOS but my fertility dr doesnt think so re blood test results!:shrug:

Lots of luck :hugs:


----------



## Jocr

tryingforange said:


> Hi, im new to the forum but just wonder if someone could help with a question please.
> 
> I have pcos and unfortunately do not have regular cycles im lucky if i get one or two a year. However i started my first round of clomid on the 17th Febuary and I ovulated on day 17,18. This was confirmed with the bloods taken for progesterone level, before I started clomid my progesterone was only 2.7 after the blood test it was at 17.9 my consultant told me this was still a little low but said she wasnt really worried confirmed i had indeed ovulated. I have been told to just inform her if i get my next period.
> 
> This is the question, because i dont get regular cycles I do not know how long my cycles are. If I ovulated on days 17.18 when would be my date for the menses to start. Does anyone know. I was told to add 14 days which meant i would have 32 day cycle or 33 is that right. Does anyone know.
> 
> This is driving me mad and im so tired all the time from the stress of it all, we have been trying for over 8 years and only just got the help last month, but im pretty much left on my own to find out what to expect etc, and just feel like giving up already. Could anyone please help.
> 
> Sorry to rant and ask:cry:

Hi - you rant as much as you like :flower:
I think you are absolutely right and i would say you seem to be having a 32/33 day cycle. It may take a little while to get regular on the clomid but I have heard it really helps.
My fertility dr is useless at explaining anything too and doesnt seem to tell us anything. This is another reason why B&B is such a great place to talk to people and get advice and know youre not alone in all this.
:dust::dust:


----------



## Rowan75

hey hon welcome :)

I have pretty irregular cycles and my LP also changes from month to month - I would say expect AF any time from 10DPO to 14DPO and you should be covered - it may be worth charting your BBT whilst on the clomid so that you can keep track? I hope the clomid does the trick for you hon - I have been ovulating since taking clomid (albeit a little randomly!)


----------



## mcnicks19

Hi Jocr -I had the lap&dye on the 2nd March and went back to work Mon 14th March so a week and 2 days off work. However, I felt fine after 4 days and could have gone back to work on the mon following the op. I wasn't really in much pain at all but I felt bloated and the stitches were pulling a bit. You will be absolutely fine I was surprised at how quick I recovered. I went in at 7.30am and was home by 3.30 and my OH was able to stay with me all day (apart from when I was in threatre of course) which was great.I was really glad that they did everything whilst they were in there and that I don't have to go back for another one.

This is officially my 3rd round of clomid but 1st round following OD so this is a fresh start got me. So far I have no real side affects apart from a few spots but today is only day 3! I didn't find out that I had PCOS until Nov last year when I had an ultrasound - I have very irregular cycles anywhere between 29 and 43 days but no other symptons. Good luck with your lap&dye but hopefully you will not need it and you will have your BFP beforehand. Feel free to ask me anything about the lap if you have any questions x


----------



## Jocr

mcnicks19 said:


> Hi Jocr -I had the lap&dye on the 2nd March and went back to work Mon 14th March so a week and 2 days off work. However, I felt fine after 4 days and could have gone back to work on the mon following the op. I wasn't really in much pain at all but I felt bloated and the stitches were pulling a bit. You will be absolutely fine I was surprised at how quick I recovered. I went in at 7.30am and was home by 3.30 and my OH was able to stay with me all day (apart from when I was in threatre of course) which was great.I was really glad that they did everything whilst they were in there and that I don't have to go back for another one.
> 
> This is officially my 3rd round of clomid but 1st round following OD so this is a fresh start got me. So far I have no real side affects apart from a few spots but today is only day 3! I didn't find out that I had PCOS until Nov last year when I had an ultrasound - I have very irregular cycles anywhere between 29 and 43 days but no other symptons. Good luck with your lap&dye but hopefully you will not need it and you will have your BFP beforehand. Feel free to ask me anything about the lap if you have any questions x

THank you very much xxx Good luck with this round of clomid :hugs:


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies 

Im waiting for AF to show up today shes definately on her merry way! Then onto the next cycle - have got an appointment at fertility clinic on 5th May so am writing a list of questions to ask this time round :) I think last time I was so focussed on getting clomid it was just like job done when they gave it to me - wheras this time I feel I know more and can have a proper discussion about things - hopefully :)

am having more random ewcm-ness I mean its nice to get ewcm as i know some ladies dont get ewcm -dont get me wrong - but it does seem a bit bonkers :)

:dust: to everyone


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies 

hows everyone doing? 

x


----------



## Jocr

mcnicks19 said:


> Hi Jocr -I had the lap&dye on the 2nd March and went back to work Mon 14th March so a week and 2 days off work. However, I felt fine after 4 days and could have gone back to work on the mon following the op. I wasn't really in much pain at all but I felt bloated and the stitches were pulling a bit. You will be absolutely fine I was surprised at how quick I recovered. I went in at 7.30am and was home by 3.30 and my OH was able to stay with me all day (apart from when I was in threatre of course) which was great.I was really glad that they did everything whilst they were in there and that I don't have to go back for another one.
> 
> This is officially my 3rd round of clomid but 1st round following OD so this is a fresh start got me. So far I have no real side affects apart from a few spots but today is only day 3! I didn't find out that I had PCOS until Nov last year when I had an ultrasound - I have very irregular cycles anywhere between 29 and 43 days but no other symptons. Good luck with your lap&dye but hopefully you will not need it and you will have your BFP beforehand. Feel free to ask me anything about the lap if you have any questions x

Really helpful info.

How are you getting on with this round of clomid - feeling ok I hope?:thumbup:
I have my apt next tues so I assume I will just be giving the DR the ok to put me in for the LAP. Really need to get this done asap so we can see whats going on in there (is anything). xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hi ladies

Im back from holiday, sorry havnt been on, ive been to turkey for a week :).. 
how is everyone? Im good, hopeful for this cycle, but scared to test im 8-9dpo, cd23 xxx


----------



## Rowan75

oo did you have a good time Mrs G? fingers crossed for you for this cycle!

Jocr fingers crossed for your appointment x

Im nervously waiting until its time to get ready for an interview...yikes! Am on CD6 and have been AF free for 2 days and she's randomly come back! :dohh: just been watching one born - ahhh 

:flower:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

one born - you gotta love it :D, it was lovely, slightly mellow because the hotel was being renovated so we basically relaxed, drank, ate and swam each of the 7days ha! it was nice and warm though, iv got a slight nice tan. 

good luck with your interview rowan!! :D xxx


----------



## Jocr

MrsG - Sounds lovely and relaxing. Im 9DPO too - exciting, whrn you gunna test? im doing it Thursday.

Rowan - thanks hun xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Jocr - i was going to test thursday too, but im dying to test today! eeek.. i need strength not to! lol! xxx


----------



## Rowan75

:dust::dust: ladies


----------



## hopefulchick

lots of babydust mrs g :dust:


I cry everytime I watch one born every minute :cry:

tested this morning and bfn but I expected it so not overly bothered. xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi all, sorry ive been awol lately!! Love to everyone xxx


----------



## Rowan75

aw big hugs Hopeful :hugs::hugs:

hey Dream and everyone :)

Ive got ewcm on CD7 again but at least its consistent and has been doing that the last few cycles - am aiming to BD every other day until I see cross hairs or AF comes :)


----------



## Jocr

Gutted - I got a BFN! :cry::cry:
How did you do Mrs G?
xx


----------



## Rowan75

ah pants hon :hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Not been in here for a few days. Jocr sorry about the BFN Hun.

Mrs G - how are you doing? 

Rowan/Dream/Hopeful - Hi. XX


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies :)

Im waiting for ov..thought Id ov'd yesterday but temp drop this am so we shall see....

Hope everyones ok x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hi ladies, well im out i think, im gettin lots of BFN even though im now cd 32 and normally my cycle is 29days!! :( but hey ho.. im thinking of going to see the DR and discussing if he thinks i have an infection which could be stopping me gett prg? hmm.

how are you all.. Rowan my fingers are crossed for you O this month! :D
Bean - :hi: hope your doing OK, to be honest im not finding much time to come on here so im trying as much as i can to keep up ha!!
Dream/hopeful - :hi: ladies, hope your both OK!
Jocr- sorry about you BFN hun, i guess were in the same boat. hope your ok xxx


----------



## Rowan75

hey Mrs G 

Hope its just negatives before positives for you hon xxxx

Im hoping Ive ovd - we shall see what tmros temp brings!! 

x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Thank you, but i think its clear to say im out. it would have showed itself by now as I O'd on cd14/15 and my bloods came back at 71 so i would have known by now :( just wish the :witch: would come now so i can begin my 6th... yes 6th cycle! jees,, hopefully we wont be waiting long hun xxx


----------



## I want one

Hey Ladies! Hope your all well!

Just checking in
We have now been refered to Care for IVF!! God i hope it works i'm quite nervous! I'm thinking of paying privately for immunity tests (Level 2) they cost loads £2000! But loads of women have had failed IVF due to immunity issues! They then got treated and now have babies! I only get 1 go on the NHS and they wont pay for these tests so think it might be worth having them before the IVF???


----------



## MrsGAnderson

hey hun, oh wow, lovely to hear from you.. im so happy they are sending you down the route of IVF :D although its alot of money, i think it would be worth it.. because if you havent had it and you dont concieve 1st time because of immunity issues then youll be paying more for the next round of IVF instead of 2000pound.
:D good luck xx


----------



## Beanwood

Sorry for the bfns Mrs G.

I want one I agree with Mrs G. XX


----------



## Rowan75

ah pants Mrs G :( good progesterone level tho! 

I want one - thats great news about IVF - good idea about the immunity tests as Mrs G says another round of IVF would be a lot more - oo fingers crossed! x

Bean hope youre ok :) x


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies - hows everyone doing? x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hi ladies , i hope your all well... ill start from the beginning; so i went back for my cd23 scan last cycle to see if my follical had dissolved.. it hadnt so i had to go back on cd1 of this cycle, and it was still there at 25-27mm, so i then had to go back today cd5 for another scan to see if it had dissolved, it has thank god but i wasnt sure if i coud take my 6th round of clomid from today or if i had to have a natural cycle and then start the next cycle. 
well... the sonographer wasn't sure so she sent me to the ante natal part of the hospital, and when i got there i was told to ask for the sister personally, so i went along and asked for her and the receptionist started to bitch about me behind my back to the nurse (the worse part was I have actually worked there so I do know the sister who i asked for).. and she continued within hearing range to bitch. so i made them aware that i could hear her, and next time she should bitch behind closed doors. 
It turned out that I can take it, but i was so annoyed about her!! silly woman
I sandpapered all my skirting boards down ready to paint, but i took my anger out on them ha!

sorry for the long message! xxx :dust:

How are you all. rowan, bean hopeful xxx


----------



## Rowan75

hey hon 

eee what a nerve! How rude! good on you letting them know you could hear! 

fingers crossed for this cycle hon x

Im good thanks had a fab weekend! we bought a caravan :) 

am trying not to think that Ive had an implantation dip - we shall see what my next few temps show I spose - am going to poas from friday - you know what Im like :)


----------



## Beanwood

Mrs G - how rude. Some peope are just vile. Shouldn't be in their jobs. GGGRRRRRR Makes me mad.

I am good thanks - feeling sick, but good apart from that. XX


----------



## Moorebetter

Hello Ladies... Im new to the Clomid Club.. :thumbup:Today was my 1st pill cd3-7 is when I take them, Im reading that yall are going for scans.
When do the scan usually start?
Im taking my blood work on the D21 and the doctor says in 3 weeks she would like to see me back. Im in the US so im wodnering if we do those here.. :):coffee:

GL TO ALL YOU LADIES!:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Rowan75

Welcome Moorebetter :)

Good luck with the clomid I hope it does the trick for you! 

My clinic didnt do follow up scans but I know a few of the other ladies went for scans through their cycle to track their follies x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm the weather her is crap so going to pain the kitchen today and then chill my tracker says i am 1 dpo but i am 3 dpo woopp x x x


----------



## Moorebetter

Thanks!!!! :)


----------



## hopefulchick

Hey everyone new and old (not really old, you know what I mean :winkwink:)

Just stopping in to see how everyone is doing! I am still working out everyday and eating healthy! down 15 pounds in 25 days so not too bad!! Trying to stay motivated~~~:thumbup:

Rowan- Sending lots of dust to you hun!!! 2WW lasts forever doesn't it??

Dream- I know your appointment is coming up!!! Let me know all the details. We are going to be following the same path soon! Good luck :hugs:

Bean- lots of hugs, as always but you get an extra on for the little bean :hugs::hugs::hugs:.......:hugs:

Mrs G- Sorry that lady was a witch...but karma will get her, so don't sweat it too much!! :flower:

Hugs to everyone :flower:


----------



## hopefulchick

Moorebetter said:


> Hello Ladies... Im new to the Clomid Club.. :thumbup:Today was my 1st pill cd3-7 is when I take them, Im reading that yall are going for scans.
> When do the scan usually start?
> Im taking my blood work on the D21 and the doctor says in 3 weeks she would like to see me back. Im in the US so im wodnering if we do those here.. :):coffee:
> 
> GL TO ALL YOU LADIES!:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

Hi :flower: I am in the US also. Didn't get scans...just day 21 bloods, it varies between clinics. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Nightnurse

Hey hopefulchick,update your journal so we know how you are doing


----------



## Rowan75

lovely to hear from you Hopeful - your weight loss is going great! well done hon xx


----------



## Moorebetter

hello! did any ladies did anyone experience cramp like pulling on either your right or left side, while on clomid. Im on my 4th day and my right side is kinda hurting. Its bearable


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi moorebetter,
Yeah i have lots of tugging and cramps on clomid!!

Hi everyone how are you all?
We have our date to (hopefully) start icsi! :) Have a scan and if all is well, start down regging on 5th May! Whoop!!x


----------



## Beanwood

Hi morebetter and caz and bob,

Pains in Ovaries - yeah loads.

Hey all - will see you in your journals. XX


----------



## Rowan75

me too got lots of pains on clomid - good luck ladies x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well kids back to school tomorrow wooppp got me dinner on when i have ate it bq with my mum xx xx


----------



## AFGrandaughtr

I've been ttc since Nov 2009, is that long enough to go on CLomid?


----------



## Rowan75

welcome AFGrandaughtr - have you been tracking your cycles to see when / if you ovulate? Are you with a fertility clinic / RE? I was given clomid by the fertility clinic I was attending and we had been ttc for a year at that point - good luck hon x


----------

